# [Sponsored] Aldri Fornøyd - Finished! - Case Labs STH10 - EVGA SR-2 - 4-Way SLI



## derickwm

*Project Aldri Fornøyd*
(Never Satisfied)

The End Goal:
Build a self sufficient, silent folding monster.

A thanks to my sponsors:










Spoiler: Warning: Old Sponsor Links




Review can be found here

http://caselabs.net

http://mips-computer.com/

http://www.lamptron.com/

http://monsooncooling.com/index.php

http://koolance.com/

aquatuning.us
Review coming soon!

lutro0-customs.com
Sleeving service being done by @Badwrench

http://www.cougar-world.com/



*The case:*

The final decision for a case is a CaseLabs STH10.


Caselabs STH10 ✔
HPTX ✔
XXL Window ✔
Ventilated sides ✔
(6) 120.4 Radiator Side Mount STH10 ✔
120.3 Flex Bay Mount ✔
(3) 120.1 Flex Bay Mount ✔
Flex Bay 5.25" Anti Vibration Device Mount ✔
Casters ✔
STH10 Pedestal ✔
*Base Specs*


EVGA SR-2 ✔
(2) Intel Xeon X5680 ✔
Samsung 30nm [6x4GB] ✔
Silverstone ST1500 ✔
Lepa 1600 ✔
(4) EVGA 580 Classified 3GB HC ✔
Crucial M4 512GB ✔
(2) Hitachi 4TB HDD ✔

*Watercooling Equipment:*



(2) MIPS Dom RAM Blocks ✔
MIPS SR-2 Chipset Block ✔
(2) MIPS CPU Blocks ✔
(2) Koolance D5S Pumps ✔
(2) EK D5 X-Top Clean CSQ Acetal ✔
EK X3 250mm Reservoir
(50) COUGAR Fans ✔
Alphacool 480 Monsta ✔
EK PE240 ✔
(4) EVGA 580 Classy HC ✔
Alphacool 480 Monsta ✔
XSPC EX240 ✔
XSPC EX360 ✔
EK-D5 Nickel Cover ✔
Alphacool XT45 480 ✔
Alphacool ST30 480 ✔

*Misc WC'ing*

Lamptron FC10 ✔
EK Fittings ✔
EK-ZMT 3/8" ID 5/8" OD ✔
Koolance QDCs ✔

*Peripherals:*

Ducky Shine ✔
Cybord MMO 7 Gaming Mouse ✔
Asus Xonar Essence One ✔
(2) Mackie MR5mk2 ✔
Sennheiser HD280 ✔
Pioneer SE-L40 ✔
Acer 3840×2160 Monitor ✔
White LED Lighting










*Table Of Contents:*

All the Old Stuff (Pretty much all pics from Phase 1 can be found here)
End of Phase 1 Final Pics
Unboxing of Rad Stand from Spotswood
Fans & first pump arrives
Asus Z9PE-D8 Pictures

EVGA SR-X Arrives!

Comparison of Boards
SR-2 Setup & Running
MIPS Sponsorship Sneak Peak!
Crossover Monitors Arrives!
STH10 Built
More STH10 Lovin
Monsoon Fittings
Random Fun Shots
Koolance box arrives!
Couple more Koolance shots
Monsoon Updates & 4p!
Skulltrail Pics
Random Update
HUGE monster everything update
Graphic cards and FC10
Raystorm Fit on the Ares
Reorganization Update
295s and Stuff
DD Stuff & Z9PE-D8 Running
Skulltrail & Z9
New SR-2
FINAL UPDATE
Temp Setup
CoolIT Boreas Purchased
FW900
Stren Receives Boreas TECs for testing
Lots more pics of the Boreas TECs!
New headphones
Arrival of SR-2 & Lepa
Some chips come in...
Installed
SR-2 back in STH10
Coming back together slowly
5.25" Bay Shaved Down
Testing Begins
Fans from Cougar show up!
Asus Ares II...x2
The Titans of their days
The Cougar Fans lit up
Group Cougar Fan shot
Box from EK Water Blocks arrives!
Rampage IV Black Edition Test Bench
Actual Update! Monsta Rads, New front arrangement etc!
Put everything back underwater! Sexy stuff and GPU chosen!
Sleeving and fans oh my!
Fittings
4 GTX 580 Classifieds HC
Loop Order - GPUs Installed
X3 250 Reservoir Installed
Cable Management
Storage setup
Bulk heads
Mini Update
Pedestal Finally!
Final Photos


----------



## derickwm

Spoiler: Old Pictures!


----------



## axipher

Sub'd

Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## Disturbed117

Subbed!


----------



## axipher

*Monsoon Green Compression fittings*


----------



## pepejovi

No!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *Monsoon Green Compression fittings*










I like.


----------



## Citra

Sub'd.









Needs more meat wrist rest.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *Monsoon Green Compression fittings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like.
Click to expand...

Figured you would, may as well do this thing right, am I right?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more meat wrist rest.


It'll make a few appearances








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Figured you would, may as well do this thing right, am I right?


You are right. They don't have 90 or 45 degrees though







I'll have to see how everything fits in and then determine if I can get away without any 45/90 degree fittings. And no 3/8id 1/2od. Hmmmm.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more meat wrist rest.


This ^


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> This ^












Here







a friendly reminder


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friendly reminder












7970.


----------



## dmanstasiu

derick I'm starting to think that your projects are partially funded by your roommates


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick I'm starting to think that your projects are partially funded by your roommates


Nope, he builds em, parts them out, then starts a new one.


----------



## derickwm

^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick I'm starting to think that your projects are partially funded by your roommates


I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

You could prolly get away with a 1000w for that setup, maybe less.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> You could prolly get away with a 1000w for that setup, maybe less.


Probs. The silverstone is just what I have at the moment. I needed to replace it with the ax1200 on my 4p to get some better efficiency goin.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I think it would be better to get two PSUs;
The wattage is fine.
The problem is usually amperage.

The GTX8800 is within 24-28A range.
This PSU has [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
While this PSU has [email protected], [email protected]

Look around and make sure your GPUs (all 4 of them...) are getting enough amps.

Already have a PSU. Ok then


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Nice. What does quad sli of these cards equal to now days?

Also black and green sleeved cables would look killer.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Nice. What does quad sli of these cards equal to now days?
> Also black and green sleeved cables would look killer.


Lolz I have no idea. The scaling is terrible. I was actually told by nVidia not to do tri sli and 4 way si with these cards









That's the hopeful plan for sleeving


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

just good folders i guess


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Nice. What does quad sli of these cards equal to now days?
> 
> Also black and green sleeved cables would look killer.


UV reactive green and non-UV reactive black sleeved cables









Also use two shades of green


----------



## derickwm

Not even that really. Not expecting anymore then 5k ppd each. Lol it'll be an interesting build.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Ha, my 2600k gets 5k in like 3 hours. xD


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not even that really. Not expecting anymore then 5k ppd each. Lol it'll be an interesting build.


Just don't run them in SLI o.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not even that really. Not expecting anymore then 5k ppd each. Lol it'll be an interesting build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Ha, my 2600k gets 5k in like 3 hours. xD


IRC, now. Botha yas.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Ha, my 2600k gets 5k in like 3 hours. xD


Lololol probs around the same or less power consumption too XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> UV reactive green and non-UV reactive black sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also use two shades of green


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Ha, my 2600k gets 5k in like 3 hours. xD


My 955 BE, 6870, and even FX-8150 get more than 5k at stock... My FX-8150!!!

Based on a perfect numbering system used across the board by all manufacturers:

8800 / 8150 = 1.08 times the performance

8150 PPD = 17k

8800 PPD = 17k * 1.08 = 18.4k

Math never lies, I think you broke something.


----------



## Ghooble

I didn't know there were boards that do quadfire but not quadsli?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I didn't say it was ppd .. also it was only running 4 cores when I did it

It was 1 smp, lasted like 3 hours


----------



## dmanstasiu

Not all boards support XFire and/or SLI, and they each have their own limitations as to how many cards they can simultaneously run.

The G1 has:
Quote:


> 4-way CrossFireX™ and 3-way SLI™ Support
> The ability to see clearly through the fog of war can often tip the balance between the winning or losing force. That is why GIGABYTE has equipped the G1.Assassin motherboard to offer utmost graphics flexibility and upgradeability. With multiple GPU support, GIGABYTE G1.Assassin motherboard delivers maximum FPS (Frames Per Second), allowing gamers to see more clearly, aim faster, and move more quickly.


Also, the heck?
It's only 3-way SLI. You have 4 8800s. Derick, thoughts?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not all boards support XFire and/or SLI, and they each have their own limitations as to how many cards they can simultaneously run.
> 
> The G1 has:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-way CrossFireX™ and 3-way SLI™ Support
> The ability to see clearly through the fog of war can often tip the balance between the winning or losing force. That is why GIGABYTE has equipped the G1.Assassin motherboard to offer utmost graphics flexibility and upgradeability. With multiple GPU support, GIGABYTE G1.Assassin motherboard delivers maximum FPS (Frames Per Second), allowing gamers to see more clearly, aim faster, and move more quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the heck?
> It's only 3-way SLI. You have 4 8800s. Derick, thoughts?
Click to expand...

Folding doesn't require the cards to be in SLI


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Folding doesn't require the cards to be in SLI


I know but ..
A) 4-sli scaling is negative. I was suggesting he run out of SLI for performance.
B) According to the G1's specs, he wouldn't be able to run in SLI anyways.

I was stating that it would be *better* if he didn't.

I think this post makes no sense; regardless, I'm posting because I'm tired (too tired).


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Leave derick to his thread!


----------



## Citra

Sli will be off while folding so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm the closest "modern" equivalent i believe was suppose to be the gts 250, but i cant think of a card that currently is similar to the gts 250







550 is faster and the 520 is slower *sigh*

But in terms of sli a gts 250 is about 30-40% of a 580 ... so with good scaling (which by the sounds of it, 8800 gtx it does not have) maybe tri-sli = gtx 580? hmmm , no idea... for some reason my logic seems off to me >_< ;;

hah, its going to be used for folding (non-sli) but just made me curious









Sounds interesting keep it up!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Folding doesn't require the cards to be in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> I know but ..
> A) 4-sli scaling is negative. I was suggesting he run out of SLI for performance.
> B) According to the G1's specs, he wouldn't be able to run in SLI anyways.
> 
> I was stating that it would be *better* if he didn't.
> 
> I think this post makes no sense; regardless, I'm posting because I'm tired (too tired).
Click to expand...

Ah, I see, you were just talking about SLI in general. My apologies.

Mods, can you please move this to off-topic please, we have some things to discuss that are completely random and unrelated to this thread, and I'm too lazy to go to another page...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not all boards support XFire and/or SLI, and they each have their own limitations as to how many cards they can simultaneously run.
> The G1 has:
> Also, the heck?
> It's only 3-way SLI. You have 4 8800s. Derick, thoughts?


Yuuuup well aware of this unfortunately. I even stated it in the OP







I realized this about a week ago and put a major snag in my plan. I almost built an X79/3820 build so I could have 4 way sli support. However this board works for my theme better then the X79 one I had picked out and I do not need 4 way sli at all. Like you said, anything above tri sli with these old school cards is going to cost me performance anyway. I'm only buying 4 cards because I have 4 blocks coming from Rushmore & for the photoshoot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Leave derick to his thread!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmmm the closest "modern" equivalent i believe was suppose to be the gts 250, but i cant think of a card that currently is similar to the gts 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 550 is faster and the 520 is slower *sigh*
> But in terms of sli a gts 250 is about 30-40% of a 580 ... so with good scaling (which by the sounds of it, 8800 gtx it does not have) maybe tri-sli = gtx 580? hmmm , no idea... for some reason my logic seems off to me >_< ;;
> hah, its going to be used for folding (non-sli) but just made me curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting keep it up!


I would be shocked to see 580 performance... Absolute max I'm not expecting anything more then 470 performance with tri-sli.


----------



## axipher

More pictures...


----------



## Citra

I think you need to pick up a slr while you're at it. For the photoshoot you know.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I think you need to pick up a slr while you're at it. For the photoshoot you know.


I have one









Just have terrible lighting in my room







need to find an alternative place to do said photoshoot.


----------



## Citra

Outdoors.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

A derick photoshoot. Stop teasing me!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Outdoors.


Seattle is overcast. Every. Single. Day.

I take some of my University courses at a Photo Center, I may just take it over there and rent one of their rooms for an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> A derick photoshoot. Stop teasing me!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Yeah Seattle weather blows. I say just do it indoors, get some better lighting with a white backdrop.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a dirty move...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I know its so hot.

Sub'ed. Btw


----------



## axipher

You need a Fusion Res done with these spirals:



http://www.frozenqpcmods.com/helices.pdf


----------



## pepejovi

You need a change phase cooler like Alatar...


----------



## [March]

Nice!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu

Ok, ok, nice pictures







now ... what are you going to mod ?


----------



## pepejovi

Mod it. HOLES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ok, ok, nice pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now ... what are you going to mod ?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Mod it. HOLES EVERYWHERE!


^this


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Mod it. HOLES EVERYWHERE!


Nice avatar









Subbed btw. 8800 GTX's are so purty


----------



## eskamobob1

sub'd


----------



## iCrap

subbed.


----------



## pepejovi

^ Ohmygod i love your avatar!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys









Pepe keep your spam out of here


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepe keep your spam out of here


I'm just keeping you at the top of tha threads! Frankly, you should be paying me!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Sheesh pepe, keep it on topic









What hardware are you still waiting on ?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm just keeping you at the top of tha threads! Frankly, you should be paying me!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Sheesh pepe, keep it on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hardware are you still waiting on ?


Two 8800s, somebody to trade me a 920 for my 980x, the ram, and that's pretty much it for base hardware. After all that has been bought I'll be ordering the watercooling hardware which won't be to bad on the wallet compared to my last WC'ing setup.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

looking good brosef. nice board.


----------



## faMine

I'm bumping this because it's awesome.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks







980x is pending so build hopefully can continue soon!


----------



## Citra

Top tier motherboard deserves top tier cpu. Remember that if it doesn't go through.


----------



## Masterchief3k

someone may have asked this before, but why 8800's instead of something more current? Of course, 4 of them is incredible, but still.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief3k*
> 
> someone may have asked this before, but why 8800's instead of something more current? Of course, 4 of them is incredible, but still.


No other reason other then it's a fun build and it's the type of cards that the pre-production blocks I bought from Rushmore are for.


----------



## faMine

Legendary cards deserve to be put on a pedestal.


----------



## Starbomba

Quite unique build, mainly due to the cooling system









Subbed, keep on it


----------



## derickwm

Cheers guys.

Here's some more teasers

















Note those are my 9800GX2s not 4 GTX8800s. Gives the general idea. The last picture shows that the bullet heatsink is barely visible (







)

Also as the DD case will be the last thing I order you'll probably be seeing a good amount of pictures from Syril's bench


----------



## pepejovi

Those things must have some wicked temps..


----------



## dmanstasiu

/sarcasm


----------



## deafboy

Lesser quality SSD...but colors match nicer. lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227725


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Damn, I wish I can cr8 multiple builds just for fun









Is this supposed to be a folding rig?

And just who is that girl in your display pic derrick? I have seen her in so many places and is annoying me to not know who she is LOL!


----------



## Citra

It's Lights.


----------



## superericla

Temps on those GPUs must be terrible in that setup. Good thing you're watercooling.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Damn, I wish I can cr8 multiple builds just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be a folding rig?
> 
> And just who is that girl in your display pic derrick? I have seen her in so many places and is annoying me to not know who she is LOL!


Meh it's not necessarily a folding rig as the points/power usage isn't really effective. It's just kind of a fun build that will be folding here and there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Temps on those GPUs must be terrible in that setup. Good thing you're watercooling.


Yeahhh







hopefully more stuff comes in soon. I have all 2 packages waiting for me


----------



## derickwm

This build is most likely going to see a big change soon... for the better









Stay tuned.


----------



## dmanstasiu

*cough*
I think I'm a psychic. If I make an accurate prediction do I win anything ?


----------



## derickwm

No! Nothing from you sir


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm




----------



## axipher

This build log, is lacking in updates...

And hi


----------



## pepejovi

This build log lacks... ME!


----------



## derickwm

This build log is lacking parts









I have all 4 GTX8800s nao. Waiting on some _other_ fun things


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This build log is lacking parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all 4 GTX8800s nao. Waiting on *some other fun things*


I must know what these other things are...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This build log is lacking parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all 4 GTX8800s nao. Waiting on *some other fun things*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must know what these other things are...
Click to expand...

Heh heh heh. Due to the nature of the parts they won't be announced until they're securely in my hands.


----------



## superj1977

Subbed for the 8800's alone, much love for these oldschool babys. Cant wait to see what you do with it and id like to see some benchies as i bet quad will still kick out a stink even nowadays


----------



## Kieran

Subbed, That Nvidia cooling system looks interesting. Maybe ATI did something similar?


----------



## derickwm

Maybe. Doubtful. Also Axi, a hint to the new setup is I'll at least be getting a board capable of 4 way sli, not tri sli + physx like my original plan was.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Maybe. Doubtful. Also Axi, a hint to the new setup is I'll at least be getting a board capable of 4 way sli, not tri sli + physx like my original plan was.


I smell a dirty 4p up your sleeve...


----------



## derickwm

It'll be dirty alright


----------



## Captivate

Your avatar captivates me.


----------



## mr one

that build and avatar is


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Your avatar captivates me.


It does more than captivate me...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Your avatar captivates me.
> 
> 
> 
> It does more than captivate me...
Click to expand...

Makes me


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Your avatar captivates me.
> 
> 
> 
> It does more than captivate me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me
Click to expand...

You must be one of those homosexuals that i hear so much about.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Your avatar captivates me.
> 
> 
> 
> It does more than captivate me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be one of those homosexuals that i hear so much about.
Click to expand...

Nope, just Canadian...


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Subbed, That Nvidia cooling system looks interesting. Maybe ATI did something similar?


The one he is using is something like Sapphire did for the Atomic 3870x2

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Sapphire-Atomic-HD-3870-X2-Video-Card-Review/571/2


----------



## dmanstasiu

Erhm... that doesn't help, what with the canadian stereotypes regarding gay marriage...
*AND* subject change, before we dwelve into politics and trigger lightning.

SO...uhm... about them 'Nucks, eh ?

I'll just remove my post now :x


----------



## axipher

Maple Syrup /thread


----------



## dmanstasiu

Mmmmm


----------



## axipher

+










=


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


i think that this yellow snow is done by another way... sorry man


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that this yellow snow is done by another way... sorry man
Click to expand...

You're thinking a different shade of yellow


----------



## dmanstasiu

Mmmmm la tir d'érable


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You're thinking a different shade of yellow


emmmm yeah had some bad ideas


----------



## derickwm

Guys keep that crap out of here


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Guys keep that crap out of here


Someone has to keep this thread alive... since you won't update it.


----------



## derickwm

You have a point.







I'm *Hoping* to have a fully functional rig by the end of next week.


----------



## superericla

Well, what updates you have done so far have been done very well in my opinion. I can't wait to see where this build goes.


----------



## deafboy

technically you don't have all 8800s yet...


----------



## derickwm

Then hurry up and bring the last one over


----------



## deafboy

I will, I will.... waiting for a guest to arrive to my place first.


----------



## derickwm

Now that I can really do anything with them besides put them on the board and make them look cool


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Now that I can really do anything with them besides put them on the board and make them look cool


You could just start them up and dedicate one to me


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Now that I can really do anything with them besides put them on the board and make them look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just start them up and dedicate one to me
Click to expand...

Wanna send me a cpu and three sticks of ram


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Now that I can really do anything with them besides put them on the board and make them look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just start them up and dedicate one to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna send me a cpu and three sticks of ram
Click to expand...

I have a T9600, E5400, 2x 2 GB DDR3 G.Skill, 2x 2 GB DDR3 PQI, some random DDR2 and DDR RAM.


----------



## derickwm

... Alright wanna send me a board for those dinosaurs as well?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ... Alright wanna send me a board for those dinosaurs as well?


No board for the laptop processor, no extra 775 board either... And not a DDR2 board exists in my house aside from my laptop.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wanna send me a cpu and three sticks of ram


i have 2x2gb 1333 crucial rams with cooling rads on them







never used


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wanna send me a cpu and three sticks of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2x2gb 1333 crucial rams with cooling rads on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never used
Click to expand...

Hehe thanks but I was just joking with him


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe thanks but I was just joking with him


man i was thinking that u need them


----------



## derickwm

Just noticed this, thought it was entertaining.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

^ That's what they think....


----------



## pepejovi

I bet i could do it...!


----------



## deafboy

DOH! Totally forgot to drop off your last 8800 on my way north today. Crap.


----------



## FiX

Hmm considering re-baking the dead 8800GTX I have sitting around here somewhere lol.. Last time I used it it had an annoying case of cap squeal :/


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> DOH! Totally forgot to drop off your last 8800 on my way north today. Crap.


y u no








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Hmm considering re-baking the dead 8800GTX I have sitting around here somewhere lol.. Last time I used it it had an annoying case of cap squeal :/


Worth it.


----------



## deafboy

I remember that's why I was texting you but completely forgot at the time...lol.


----------



## derickwm

Well after many hours of planning and more mind changes then any normal person should make I have decided to go with an SR-2 and a pair of X5670s. The main advantage is I can now do full 4 way sli









Rig name has changed, chips have been ordered, and board will be ordered next week. Will update OP when I'm not on a touchpad rolleyes:


----------



## Citra

:Wheee:


----------



## pepejovi

Why is it now called a "hipster" build?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why is it now called a "hipster" build?


named after the build builder


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why is it now called a "hipster" build?
> 
> 
> 
> named after the build builder
Click to expand...

Are you sure the build builder builds the build? While building the building the build?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Are you sure the build builder builds the build? While building the building the build?


Yo dawg we put a build in your build so you can build builds while you build builds like a builder


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Are you sure the build builder builds the build? While building the building the build?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dawg we put a build in your build so you can build builds while you build builds like a builder
Click to expand...

Bob the builder?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Bob the builder?


Derick the builder.

Can we build it, yes we scarf!


----------



## Citra

Scarf?


----------



## derickwm

Pepe; have you ever seen an SR-2 with 4 way GTX8800s?









And nice touch there Dman


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pepe; have you ever seen an SR-2 with 4 way GTX8800s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice touch there Dman


I've never seen a SR-2 with 4way 8800s.


----------



## PeteJM

I just cant wait to see the insane block crossovers since no-one makes a decent one piece unit for this purpose. Then again, AquaComputing does make a pretty kick ass copper one... But its not green, nor does it support 8800s I think.


----------



## eskamobob1

Dang... I'm diassapointed... I figured an sr-x was too mainstream for you... Go with the ASUS board for a true hipter build


----------



## derickwm

I had planned on going with the Asus board for quite some time however the lack of OC'ing in the new Xeons just killed it for me









I plan on maybe start gaming again and maybe doing some fun benchmarks so I decided to go with an SR-2 instead. Derp derp Intel. If they ever release some unlocked chips or somebody finds a way to OC them you can bet that I'll be all over it in a heartbeat


----------



## andrews2547

Subbed


----------



## derickwm

Thanks









OP updated with new parts.


----------



## King Who Dat

sell me this rig.


----------



## derickwm

I haven't even finished it and I already have a buyer


----------



## Madog

Price tag - 1 trillion dollars(monopoly money) ahaha


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madog*
> 
> Price tag - *1 trillion dollars*(monopoly money) ahaha


----------



## derickwm

Lol nah







not _quite_ that much.


----------



## andrews2547

$999,999,999,999.99?


----------



## derickwm

Yup


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just noticed this, thought it was entertaining.


Lol I thought that was pretty funny on my Assassin too.


----------



## derickwm

OP part list updated... for the last time









I got all the parts in for an SR-2... then I decided it was silly and sold it all. I need a 3930k to avoid bottlenecks on a pair of 7990s. I would do 4 way 7970s but I'd have to go non-reference to power all 5 monitors due to the lack of ouputs on the reference 7970s. Watercooling isn't great and the cards are quite expensive so 7990s will be a better choice.

Lots of pictures next week as things come in!


----------



## derickwm

AHHH I couldn't resit!







Audio parts have been ordered. Not the most high end setup but it'll be plenty for me and my small room!


----------



## JedixJarf

You have spending issues derick.


----------



## derickwm

I know


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know


----------



## derickwm




----------



## HobieCat

Is it just me, or are the only pics in the OP a pair of 8800gtx's?

I could have sworn there were lots of other pics the last time I looked at this thread.


----------



## derickwm

You are correct, there were some of the G1.Assassin motherboard I had originally gone with but since I'm not using it anymore I removed them. For 17 pages this build log is seriously lacking in pictures. Next week I'll be making up for that though







there'll be tons of everything.


----------



## 072665995

HOOOLLLLYYYYY Where do u get all da money for this...............


----------



## phillyd

sub'd


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> HOOOLLLLYYYYY Where do u get all da money for this...............


Crafty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> sub'd


Thanks!


----------



## phibrizo

*reads all 17 pages...
*disappointed in lack of pictures...


----------



## ceteris

Everytime I look at my subscription list, I see a new build I don't remember subbing for. LOL!

Oh well, wish I still lived on Mercer Island. Not sure if you were going to have Danger Den make your case green or something, but probably could've traded or sold you my brand new, unused DD 29 (Nightmare). I have the same problem with overspending/flip flopping and decided to get a CaseLabs STH10 instead. Not sure how I'm going to ship this thing if I decide to sell it on EBay. Probably just going to end up making an oversized porn HTPC build or something with it since no one is biting on CL.


----------



## stren

Hmmm I would have got the Essence STX and better headphones over the E1, but hey







You can get some hd 800's later







Excited to see this. You're worse than me for spending haha!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hmmm I would have got the Essence STX and better headphones over the E1, but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get some hd 800's later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see this. You're worse than me for spending haha!


Hehe people like us keep the companies in business







I was going to go with an STX but the E1 has substantially more power and an external device makes things easier for me incase I ever go with 4 cards that have to take up two slots *cough*gtx680*cough*. One of my bosses has a degree in music theory and all that and he insisted on a dac/headphone amp instead of a sound card. I had my eyes set on the DT990s for a very long time but I prefer speakers over headphones for gaming and movies so i bought the MR5MK2s to take advantage of the XLR balanced ports the E1 has and the HD280s will be perfect for the light music production I'll be attempting/doing. Either way I'm sure I'll change the setup in the future I just need to experiment and figure out what works best for different applications.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phibrizo*
> 
> *reads all 17 pages...
> *disappointed in lack of pictures...


Yeah I think I'll update the OP to warn people the first 17 are pretty much garbage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Everytime I look at my subscription list, I see a new build I don't remember subbing for. LOL!
> 
> Oh well, wish I still lived on Mercer Island. Not sure if you were going to have Danger Den make your case green or something, but probably could've traded or sold you my brand new, unused DD 29 (Nightmare). I have the same problem with overspending/flip flopping and decided to get a CaseLabs STH10 instead. Not sure how I'm going to ship this thing if I decide to sell it on EBay. Probably just going to end up making an oversized porn HTPC build or something with it since no one is biting on CL.


Ah I probably would be interested but unfortunately there's going to be a few custom things I have to get done that are pretty much deal breakers.


----------



## pepejovi

My god, you must be a millionaire, honestly...


----------



## derickwm

Not even close


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not even close


Well no you wouldn't be with all the things you bought/are buying for this build


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not even close


Not anymore, not after the 7990's and the dells'...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Not anymore, not after the 7990's and the dells'...


Trust me he's doing fine financially







he manages his money well


----------



## douglatins

So how much do you get? line of work?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> So how much do you get? line of work?


This. I want to know what he does so i can do it as well.


----------



## DirectOverkill




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> This. I want to know what he does so i can do it as well.


Just fyi you guys he doesn't make tremendous amounts of money, he just knows how to use it wisely


----------



## phillyd

i cannot wait until i have the moola for these kinds of builds!


----------



## col musstard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> So how much do you get? line of work?


You don't have to make all that much to afford a build like this. It can just priorities, he may spend $5k less on a car so he can spend that on a computer.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *col musstard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> So how much do you get? line of work?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to make all that much to afford a build like this. It can just priorities, he may spend $5k less on a car so he can spend that on a computer.
Click to expand...

5K on a car... nope, no thank you.

Might as well hunt for a 1.5K car and you'll get the same car as long as you find a good deal


----------



## phillyd

this: i get less than 8k a year, and i have to pay loads of gas, insurance, food, clothes and such (no rent, and i get helped with food and insurance, but im in hs) and i have an $1800 PC


----------



## Tslm

Yeah I dont earn much due to being in university and only working 3 nights a week, but I have no life so it all goes to computer parts and games


----------



## magic8ball88

I saw a typo. You put Asus for the manufacturer on the ram. It confused me because I thought they didn't make RAM. Turned out to be G.Skill lol.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Dudes, why you discuss about money?!
When I was a student I read the build logs here, went







or







but didn`t ask strange questions.
Now I got a job, earn good money, can buy proper hardware and *have no time to use it*









OT: Sounds like a very nice build and screenshots of pictures are a must or it didn`t happen








I just would be afraid that the 7990 blow my fuse.
And IMHO you could get 1866ish RAM. That would be safe since 99% of the 3Ks IMCs can handle these frequencies.
(No need to get that RAM but it would show a bit more enthusiasm)
And I dont quite get how these
Quote:


> nVidia Blocks from Rushmore


"theme" with 7990s but that is your decision.
I guess e.g. sapphire will have some ultra slick 6GB 7990 in their sleeves.


----------



## tCoLL

real tilt shift photography or just a low fstop or done in photoshop?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> real tilt shift photography or just a low fstop or done in photoshop?


a nice dslr


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Dudes, why you discuss about money?!
> When I was a student I read the build logs here, went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but didn`t ask strange questions.
> Now I got a job, earn good money, can buy proper hardware and *have no time to use it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Sounds like a very nice build and screenshots of pictures are a must or it didn`t happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would be afraid that the 7990 blow my fuse.
> And IMHO you could get 1866ish RAM. That would be safe since 99% of the 3Ks IMCs can handle these frequencies.
> (No need to get that RAM but it would show a bit more enthusiasm)
> And I dont quite get how these
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> nVidia Blocks from Rushmore
> 
> 
> 
> "theme" with 7990s but that is your decision.
> I guess e.g. sapphire will have some ultra slick 6GB 7990 in their sleeves.
Click to expand...

Lulz so many derps on my part. Glad you pointed them out. They are indeed G.Skill. Why I put Asus was probably because I've been looking around for an Asus Ares 5970/5870x2 lately. I haven't really edited the first part pertaining to the nvidia blocks trying in with my theme... they really don't anymore. Oh well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> real tilt shift photography or just a *low fstop* or done in photoshop?


Bolded be the answer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> real tilt shift photography or just a low fstop or done in photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> a nice dslr
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

why does that tech station look familiar.

nice pics btw


----------



## derickwm

It be an original Syrillian piece







and I used it in my last build. Also the G1.Assassin was pictured on it as well. And thanks!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Aslong as its not the recent one smasher was trying to sell, then I'm cool with it.


----------



## derickwm

Lol it's not. This is it's background in a nutshell. End result; I drove up to Canada and retrieved it from Phaedra as he is no longer very active on OCN.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Ah that's cool. Just never sell it using syrills name as a value booster like Someone we know









Good luck. Digging the orange and black


----------



## derickwm

Thank you







I was born on Halloween so I'm trying to do a build that is meaningful in a way so I'll stick with it for a while. I have a bad tendency to just sell everything and start over. My end goal is to not do that with this build.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have a bad tendency to just sell everything and start over. My end goal is to not do that with this build.


I think this is our main "issue". Average joe (no offence, I like him) just buys a prebuild PC and is happy.
Some other people buy hardware, build the PC, wait for some weeks and start all over again.
I try to develope a tactic where you spend less money but have the most work.
E.g. Got a new mobo -> cheap but you have to invest time to take the old one out and new one in.
Then comes a new case -> Everything out and into the new case.
Now I get WC stuff -> Some stuff out, WC stuff in and watch the loop for 24Hrs.








Next thing might be a new PSU because this means that I have to unplug all the stuff.
This way I am nearly always busy without being broke









If you just buy some new g.cards like "Oh, the 7970 comes outnow I go 4 way CF" a few weeks later "Oh, the 680s are out now 3xSLI"
then a few weeks later "Oh, the 7990s are out, now I go 2xCF with them" PLUS you keep all the cards and dont sell them - you could get an issue

Also nice trick might be if you are done with your case you decide that you have to paint your mobo tray or something like that.
But since time doesn`t grow on trees I personaly would avoid doing that









Oh man sorry forgot to write:
*Good luck with your rig and have fun building it!*


----------



## axipher

So when you decide to get 7990's, I'll help you get rid of one of the 680's









And the build is looking amazing


----------



## derickwm

Hehe thanks guys









UPS dropped a nice package off this morning... (Apologies for the crappy pic, will do more later)



Barely fit on my desk -__- still need to do some adjusting. They're hardly lined up.


----------



## pepejovi

Oh wow... nice!


----------



## derickwm

All I'm missing to turn this thing on is a processor


----------



## Citra

What did UPS think of 5 monitors? xD


----------



## derickwm

I dunno my roommate answered the door and brought them all in. I think he was more surprised then the UPS guy was >.>


----------



## xDriftyy

oh my, this thing is really pretty with the orange color scheme


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS dropped a nice package off this morning... (Apologies for the crappy pic, will do more later)
> Barely fit on my desk -__- still need to do some adjusting. They're hardly lined up.


I like your table sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I dunno my roommate answered the door and brought them all in. I think he was more surprised then the UPS guy was >.>


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS dropped a nice package off this morning... (Apologies for the crappy pic, will do more later)
> Barely fit on my desk -__- still need to do some adjusting. They're hardly lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your table sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I dunno my roommate answered the door and brought them all in. I think he was more surprised then the UPS guy was >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hehe smanks mang


----------



## deafboy

Time to rearrange your room.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

apartment


----------



## andrews2547

I bet the UPS guy got confused when he had to deliver to a house/apartment rather than a massive business


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I bet the UPS guy got confused when he had to deliver to a house/apartment rather than a massive business


My UPS guy Dave, yes I know him personally now, thinks the same thing when he ships me 4+ packages a week and it's a small house in a "student housing" sub-division.


----------



## andrews2547

I get a new delivery guy every time







The place where I buy my things from don't use UPS though. They use DPD. Yes I have never heard of them either until now


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Wow, are you planning on selling those 8800 gtx's at some point (wink, wink).

Also, have you ever considered running some benches for HWBot? This month there is a 8800 team competition going on, and your setup would be perfect for the 3D Mark 06 "unlimited" category if you ran that 4-way for it. It would vault OCN into the lead.









Love the colour scheme btw.


----------



## derickwm

I've never done hwbot but I do actually had plans to run some benchmarks for OCN with them. I didn't see any scores for 4 way 8800s







chip should be here this week hopefully and waterblocks for them will be here tomorrow







could you PM me how I go about setting that up and doing all that if you don't mind.


----------



## HobieCat

Absolutely, you can expect a pm from me in the next 20min or so.


----------



## derickwm

Cheers


----------



## derickwm

The coolers from Rushmore came in the other day







hopefully I can get them all ready to go in the next couple days. Audio stuff and the watercooling stuff will be here Tuesday. The 3930k is scheduled to get here Wednesday


----------



## douglatins

Hey i wouldnt mind discuss how i make and stuff, its lot like you guys are going to rob each other lol. I am an intern, so i don't earn a lot, and even that amount isn't enough to support my house, with my mom included, she just gets some money from the gvmt. I just i graduate quickly so i can start making enough money to have a decent life.
Im studying engineering, last year.
Oh and over here we need at least 18k usd for a descent car. A new honda civic is 30k usd.
USD = 1.8 BRL, so a 4k pc is around 7k moneys here


----------



## derickwm

Ok.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Sub'd

Sounds epic and ur a United fan, too










Glory Glory Man Utd


----------



## ChaosAD

5xU24 is really nice, i live for the day with 1mm bezels though. And these old school 8800s are a nice touch. Want to see how they perform with some real life gaming.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu

MMMMMMMK. So why hasn't this showed up in my subscription?









Fyi that's beautiful









Especially the 5 DVI cables. It's like seeing a nice black and grey lace bra and just KNOWING that the girl who wears it is smokin'.


----------



## derickwm

Exactly.









Hit 10,000 views! Thanks guys!


----------



## charlievoviii

wow Epic. So nice.

I wonders what your electric bills would be like lol


----------



## Hydroplane

I'm jealous of that mobo... can't find it anywhere anymore


----------



## derickwm

I'm not really sure why they've all been OOS. I found this one by luck


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Good Lord, Derick. This is so awesome.


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS dropped a nice package off this morning... (Apologies for the crappy pic, will do more later)
> 
> Barely fit on my desk -__- still need to do some adjusting. They're hardly lined up.


Sweet Mother of God...


----------



## stren

Dude I'm very disappointed you didn't roll with 5xU3011

Just kidding this is baller enough, I think I'd have a heart attack lol.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good Lord, Derick. This is so awesome.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> Sweet Mother of God...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Dude I'm very disappointed you didn't roll with 5xU3011
> 
> Just kidding this is baller enough, I think I'd have a heart attack lol.


Lol I had many sleepless nights trying to decide between 5x 1200p panels or 3x 1600p panels. 5x 1600p panels would just be...amazing









I ultimately decided to go with 1200p panels as I had previously owned a 3x1600p setup but it was just a pain more then anything. With U3011/3008s they don't do portrait out of the box, I'd have to buy a fancy, expensive, monitor stand & of course you have to use DVI-D or fancy expensive adapters and such. The list goes on, in the end I chose the convenience of the U2410s.

I just can't wait to turn this thing on in a few days







although I'm having a helluva time taking apart the units from Rushmore and I may have to express ship some tubing adapters


----------



## covert ash

Penta-1200p setup! You're right up there with triple-30" monitors!









I am not worthy....


----------



## derickwm

Hehe I was actually a little surprised that 3 1600p monitors have just slightly more total pixels then a 5 1200p setup. Still not worth the extra hassle though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

To answer the mobo question, gigabyte made the ud7limited edition mobos,much like the Mars gfx cards


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe I was actually a little surprised that 3 1600p monitors have just slightly more total pixels then a 5 1200p setup. Still not worth the extra hassle though.


It's all good. I prefer your setup in order to have the wider field of view, without being *too* tall.









In my opinion, 24" 1200p monitors are just at the edge of "tallness" in Portrait mode as is. At least for me, having 30" Portrait monitors would require a new table in order to maintain eye level.


----------



## Rowey

This is awesome!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> To answer the mobo question, gigabyte made the ud7limited edition mobos,much like the Mars gfx cards


Oooo I didn't know that. Nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe I was actually a little surprised that 3 1600p monitors have just slightly more total pixels then a 5 1200p setup. Still not worth the extra hassle though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good. I prefer your setup in order to have the wider field of view, without being *too* tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, 24" 1200p monitors are just at the edge of "tallness" in Portrait mode as is. At least for me, having 30" Portrait monitors would require a new table in order to maintain eye level.
Click to expand...

Yes that's a good point. 30" in portrait become quite large...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> This is awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> To answer the mobo question, gigabyte made the ud7limited edition mobos,much like the Mars gfx cards


Yep, and it is an amazing mobo as well


----------



## magic8ball88

So wait, are you debezeling the monitors?


----------



## derickwm

As much as I'd like to, I don't think I will be. Maybe down the line when I have more time.


----------



## derickwm

Had some fun with an 8800 today







finish up the rest tomorrow.


----------



## trumpet-205

That water block looks so sexy.


----------



## derickwm

I know right? I wish they made blocks like that these days. Would love to have something similar for some high end cards.


----------



## derickwm

Today shall be exciting. Performance PCs box comes in along with my J&R order









Also as the 7990 is probably going to be released later then I had expected, considering there has been *no* news at all concerning them, I'll be picking up a 6990 today as a temp card.

Everything will be here except the damn 3930k.


----------



## axipher

Woohoo


----------



## Citra

I wish I could have a temp 6990.


----------



## derickwm

I wish I didn't have to get a temp card









............first world problems.


----------



## pepejovi

Owner of a 5770 here, and not by choice.

Feel the level of my bitterness.


----------



## derickwm

Audio is drool worthy. My ears are already ringing









Will post pics later


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Audio is drool worthy. My ears are already ringing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics later


Beatles


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Audio is drool worthy. My ears are already ringing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatles
Click to expand...

Zeppelin.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Zeppelin.


I have a Zeppelin CD I found as a kid







it's awesome.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Zeppelin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Zeppelin CD I found as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's awesome.
Click to expand...

I have IV through Coda on vinyl.








Which CD do you have?


----------



## Nitrogannex

I think Derick is like, Bill Gates in disguise, and although i hate to admit it, i finally found someone with a worse spending problem than me (scenario, went to microcenter to return a PSU for a friend, left with a new Motherboard, RAM, and WIfI card, and that was a LIGHT day)

In keeping with this thread, the build looks awesome, and if you ever decide to part with those 8800's or 9800GX2's PM me, i could use one


----------



## douglatins

CASE? Hey why wait for the 7990s? you can get 4 7970 now.


----------



## douglatins

sorry dp


----------



## Warrior1986

So I must have missed something, because I'm INCREDIBLY confused.

Why 8800GTXs? They're 4 generations old now.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> So I must have missed something, because I'm INCREDIBLY confused.
> Why 8800GTXs? They're 4 generations old now.


It was for gits and shiggles because he had access to 4 prototype watercooling covers for them. He's now going to buy 2 7990s for quad-CrossFireX


----------



## magic8ball88

Lol someone doesn't work minimum wage. I have $2,500 saved up and I live with my parents. I don't have much I have to spend my money on but I can't trade 400 hours of life for a computer lol. So much jelly haha.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Lol someone doesn't work minimum wage. I have $2,500 saved up and I live with my parents. I don't have much I have to spend my money on but I can't trade 400 hours of life for a computer lol. So much jelly haha.


stop assuming he's rich. I know Derick personally, and the reason he's able to afford such good gear is because he manages his money wisely. If he wants to add more on this subject he can. But seriously, stop speculating on his job conditions and just appreciate the build.


----------



## derickwm

Hehe Dman you make my job so much easier.









@samuraibatgirl, you know my stance on zepplin









@magic8ball88, I make about $.1.50 above minimum wag and I live on my own. L2manage money is the key to the world


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe Dman you make my job so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @samuraibatgirl, you know my stance on zepplin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @magic8ball88, I make about $.1.50 above minimum wag and I live on my own. L2manage money is the key to the world


I know. You just happen to think the Beatles are better.









L2manage money = peanut butter, cereal, and ramen?


----------



## derickwm

I don't eat ramen but the first two yes


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Get to updatin'!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't eat ramen but the first two yes


Make sure you are having healthy meals.


----------



## derickwm

Hehe k! I'm super busy tonight so here's some crappy quality pics lol they dont even do it justice how beautiful and amazing this setup looks and sounds.









That's my 13" laptop to give you guys a size comparison of how much space everything takes up.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Nice! I'm more of a headphones person. My apartment neigbors would kill me.


----------



## derickwm

Yeahh my roommates right nao are not happy. I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD280, they're far from the best but for their price they'll work for me perfectly. In the future, after summer, I'll be picking up a pair of 800s or similar. I prefer speakers much more though. The potential townhouse I'll be moving into next year has a garage and we've all already decided to make it an audio/ridiculous LAN room


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Nice setup indeed. I use a parking garage. ;D


----------



## derickwm

Lol so many things to say. I think I'll keep it clean, for the sake of keeping this thread open long enough to get my build finished ;D


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Those GPU blocks


----------



## derickwm

Picked up 6990 just now. 3930k is on the UPS truck for delivery, so if everything with delivery goes smoothly I'll be able to game on it tonight


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

recommend me a dac


----------



## derickwm

Well I don't really have a lot of experiences with different DACs... What will you be powering and what's your budget? The one I bought sounds and works amazing. All the reviews I read, done by computer hardware reviewers and audiophiles were positive and spoke very highly of it for its cost. It also has a built in powerful headphone amp which *i don't believe* most DACs have.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Headphones of many kinds. prolly in the $300 range.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Headphones of many kinds. prolly in the $300 range.


If you haven't decided on headphones it's hard to know what might work well with them. Differenr headphones dacs and amps all have different personalities. However the xonar STX card is *very* good for the price and would match decently with most $300 phones. You can spend more (a lot more), but honestly I'd want to try them in person at a local hi-fi store before spending that much.

It's also not so expensive that you'll feel like you wasted money. Your best bet at this stage is to decide on your total budget for dac/amp/phones and read a bunch of threads over at head-fi. If you do decide to go with the stx there are a bunch in the fs/ft for $130-160.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> The one he is using is something like Sapphire did for the Atomic 3870x2
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Sapphire-Atomic-HD-3870-X2-Video-Card-Review/571/2


yeap, I and 2 others and 5 Cooler Master engineers designed that


----------



## RushMore1205

hey buddy
sorry for double post'

looks like that cooling system got some attention from OCN im so happy i sold it to you, u actually appriciate it


----------



## deafboy

Can't wait to see this beast tomorrow....yay!


----------



## deafboy

It's alive! Kinda, lol.


----------



## nicedart

Was browsing new egg today, seen *these* fans and I thought of your build.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> Was browsing new egg today, seen *these* fans and I thought of your build.


Those are actually quite good fans


----------



## derickwm

Sorry everyone I've been busy out the ass the past week. The rig is indeed up and running. Although currently on 3/5 monitors due to me not thinking through which adapters I'll need







they'll be here next week and then I can really play


----------



## derickwm

More pictures tonight


----------



## pepejovi

Dayumn.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## pepejovi

Man, is it wrong to want to bypass school and just go straight to work so i can buy components?


----------



## covert ash

My two favorite colors: black and orange. Looking great!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Man, is it wrong to want to bypass school and just go straight to work so i can buy components?


No. I'm 'bout to drop school -____- it's boring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> My two favorite colors: black and orange. Looking great!


Halloween <3


----------



## superericla




----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No. I'm 'bout to drop school -____- it's boring.
> Halloween <3


No you're not, lol.


----------



## derickwm

So serious.


----------



## madness777

School is serious! More school=more money... sadly I hate school too xD
Just want to start working, but not much pay! So I think better to stick with school while it's free =D


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So serious.


Let's start a shop =P


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> School is serious! More school=more money... sadly I hate school too xD
> Just want to start working, but not much pay! So I think better to stick with school while it's free =D


Not necessarily, i could go to countless schools for programming and still get a worse job than someone who went to a three year school and did a lot of programming in his/her free time.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Derick don't quit school..


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Derick don't quit school..


^This


----------



## SiK GambleR

great build! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Not necessarily, i could go to countless schools for programming and still get a worse job than someone who went to a three year school and did a lot of programming in his/her free time.


Very specific case... BRB being an engineer with no college education!


----------



## derickwm

I'm a photography major...







'nuff said.


----------



## derickwm

Just played some Burnout Paradise @6000x1920







all I have to say is, worth every penny.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just played some Burnout Paradise @6000x1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I have to say is, worth every penny.


irc plz

Crysis?


----------



## derickwm

Irc isn't installed anymore... :/


----------



## derickwm

Guess I can upload some pics







don't hate on my crap keyboard/mouse/xbox 360 controller







it's just temp until more toys come in



















More to come


----------



## Oberon

nice!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I drooled a little bit...


----------



## derickwm

Hehe







I drooled at Burnout. Cried during Dead Space. And then got hard to SSBB. It's been an eventful hour.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drooled at Burnout. Cried during Dead Space. And then got *hard* to SSBB. It's been an eventful hour.


Wait. Please tell me you mean you set the game to hard mode. :|


----------



## derickwm

............
Of course............


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Okay. :|

More updates, less hard mode, please.


----------



## TheJesus

For my 2300th post, I say to you, sick build. We have very similar tastes


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> For my 2300th post, I say to you, sick build. We have very similar tastes


I use my whatever post to tell you that you're awesome.


----------



## ceteris

I've never seen such a mess of wires look so sexy at the same time.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> I've never seen such a mess of wires look so sexy at the same time.


Lol


----------



## Citra

I hate you.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I hate you.


----------



## King Who Dat

How bad is that res beating down that 6990 ?

And send it to me when you're done. Kthx.


----------



## derickwm

Well it definitely maxes out the VRAM pretty fast... I haven't played many intensive games yet. It did start to lag even on Portal 2 fully maxed out







Trying Crysis 1/2 tonight. Sometime within a week or two I'll finally jump on the BF3 bandwagon and see how that goes. Dolphin runs smoothly @constant 60fps though. League of Legends won't boot up which makes me super sad









If only your Lightnins could play on 5 monitors


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I hate you.


Reported for off-topic user insults...

And love the build, you have my attention, for now...


----------



## Onions

wow







im jelly man that is amazing.. i liek teh 8800's over the 6990 any day tho expecially with dem blocks.. o so sexy you best be folding on dem


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Reported for off-topic user insults...
> And love the build, you have my attention, for now...


I'm just too jelly. xD

Also check the thread.


----------



## derickwm

Sadly there probably won't be much updates to this build for a while. 7990s won't be out for a while, I haven't quite justified the need to purchase my case quite yet. And the other peripherals and such can wait. I will do a clean up of cables though and get some decent "final" shots.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im jelly man that is amazing.. i liek teh 8800's over the 6990 any day tho expecially with dem blocks.. o so sexy you best be folding on dem


Yeahhh







I wish the 8800s could handle such a res. Dem blocks are soooo sexy.


----------



## King Who Dat

Well, in about 3 weeks when you get bored with it and tear it down and sell it off, pm me please. I want your cpu and board. I'm currently negotiating with some Slovenians about parting out some non-essential bodily organs.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the 8800s could handle such a res. Dem blocks are soooo sexy.


where did you get them? lol i would buy them for my my cards if i had some that fit lol or even if they made them for my 6970's







nvidia blocks on my ati cards.. o fanboys might be mad lol.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> Well, in about 3 weeks when you get bored with it and tear it down and sell it off, pm me please. I want your cpu and board. I'm currently negotiating with some Slovenians about parting out some non-essential bodily organs.


Lol I actually plan on keeping everything! Shocking I know, but if I do I'll let you know first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the 8800s could handle such a res. Dem blocks are soooo sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get them? lol i would buy them for my my cards if i had some that fit lol or even if they made them for my 6970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvidia blocks on my ati cards.. o fanboys might be mad lol.
Click to expand...

I got them from a nVidia employee.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*












OMG! I'm starting to give second thoughts on doing 1440p Surround...







That is gorgeous!









Too bad Nvidia, currently, does not do more than 3 monitors in Surround. This would mean switching to the red team and getting a bigger desk...


----------



## vikingsteve

...










Can't wait to see this. Subbed.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I think I may need some fresh Undies


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm starting to give second thoughts on doing 1440p Surround...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Nvidia, currently, does not do more than 3 monitors in Surround. This would mean switching to the red team and getting a bigger desk...
Click to expand...

I know... I had planned on getting 4GB 680s but silly nVidia and their lack of 5 monitor support. I could have gone 3x1600p but as i raged about earlier in this thread, going above 1080/1200p, things just get complicated and expensive fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see this. Subbed.


Lol for the most part all of the exciting stuff is already up







just gotta get some hardware aesthetics going sometime soon. Need to order my case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I think I may need some fresh Undies


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly there probably won't be much updates to this build for a while. 7990s won't be out for a while, I haven't quite justified the need to purchase my case quite yet. And the other peripherals and such can wait. I will do a clean up of cables though and get some decent "final" shots.


That's questionable, if the 28th actually is the 690 instead of lower end cards, we'll see a rush from AMD to push the 7990 out to keep the most powerful card title for longer


----------



## derickwm

I sure hope so.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know... I had planned on getting 4GB 680s but silly nVidia and their lack of 5 monitor support. I could have gone 3x1600p but as i raged about earlier in this thread, going above 1080/1200p, things just get complicated and expensive fast.


Maybe it will be part of the 700 series release, at the rate Nvidia introduces Surround updates.


----------



## derickwm

This is true. The ability to do surround with one card was a very welcomed feature.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This is true. The ability to do surround with one card was a very welcomed feature.


*cough* 6-port 5870







Two generations ahead.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> *cough* 6-port 5870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two generations ahead.


Yeah, I don't understand Nvidia. AMD has had the capabilities for a long time to support super impressive Eyefinity setups like derick's, while Nvidia's Surround has always felt rather like a haphazardly rushed effort just to fill in another checkbox of features.









Maybe it's a good thing though so others (including myself) can just live vicariously through derick.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Yeah, I don't understand Nvidia. AMD has had the capabilities for a long time to support super impressive Eyefinity setups like derick's, while Nvidia's Surround has always felt rather like a haphazardly rushed effort just to fill in another checkbox of features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing though so others (including myself) can just live vicariously through derick.


Yeah I hear you, I've been surprised by Nvidia not upping the ante on this in the past. I've also been surprised that neither pursued PLP setups. I'm trying to convince myself to wait for the next big monitor advance before getting rid of this u3011. If it doesn't happen soon though I see myself going portrait 120hz. We'll see.


----------



## derickwm

Well haven't done any actual OC'ing yet but I did a quick and dirty to 4.0Ghz... Didn't have to bump up the voltage any.







With the 6990 @900Mhz and 3930k @ 4.0Ghz I'm getting about 180w @idle and close to 500w during load. That's not including the monitors or speakers







I don't even want to know how much power they be pullin.


----------



## Paradigm84

Awesome rig!

I will give you five of my British pounds in exchange for this machine.


----------



## derickwm

Lol tempting! But I actually have ~5 of your fancy BP on the table next to me







my souvenir coins


----------



## pepejovi

Euros are more pretty than pounds. I'll give you 5 Pretty euros for one of those monitors.


----------



## derickwm

Euros are good lookin bills. I am quite fond of the English coins however.


----------



## Paradigm84

Exactly, which is why I will offer you *6*, yes count them, *6* of my finest British pounds for the entire rig.


----------



## derickwm

Pics of fine pounds


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## derickwm

Sold. PM me your address


----------



## Paradigm84

No it's fine, I'll pick everything up, I'm outside in the bushes anyway, come and let me in.


----------



## derickwm

My housemate taking a smoke break is in for one helluva a scare


----------



## Paradigm84

You don't have to worry about him anymore.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Lol Smoke break... I swear i take work breaks these days from smoking









I would go for the GTX 690 unless current ati drivers improve...... Then again i might just stick with the 8800 miss my Zotec 8800 APM that was a awesome card


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't have to worry about him anymore.


nice one.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> I would go for the GTX 690 unless current ati drivers improve...... Then again i might just stick with the 8800 miss my Zotec 8800 APM that was a awesome card


Sadly, there are no Nvidia solutions that support five monitor setups in Surround.







Currently, AMD is the only game in town that offers such exquisiteness.


----------



## deafboy

Derick...you sick of it yet? Gimme processor.


----------



## Paradigm84

@deafboy - Sorry, I already bought it and everything else for £6


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @deafboy - Sorry, I already bought it and everything else for £6


I shall intercept the mail...or just break into his room.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I'll just sit here waiting for y'all to kill each other over everything, and then I'll get it all.

Moar updates? >.>


----------



## tipo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Sadly, there are no Nvidia solutions that support five monitor setups in Surround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, AMD is the only game in town that offers such exquisiteness.


Matrox


----------



## derickwm

Updates? I've been too busy playing SSBB


----------



## derickwm

Finally got League of Legends to work. You know you're doing things right when you just about have a seizure from playing


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got League of Legends to work. You know you're doing things right when you just about have a seizure from playing


Tape that please!


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got League of Legends to work. You know you're doing things right when you just about have a seizure from playing


League of legends really that's one game that i'll never understand how people can be bothered to play it there are so many better games out there!.. What ever was wrong with good old WC3 Dota!


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> League of legends really that's one game that i'll never understand how people can be bothered to play it there are so many better games out there!.. What ever was wrong with good old WC3 Dota!


It's F2P right? A couple of buddies are trying to get me to play too, but I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finally got League of Legends to work. You know you're doing things right when you just about have a seizure from playing


Awesome rig and build log, And Im sure I cant be the only one.. But I got stuck staring at your avatar for like 5 minutes.. :|


----------



## derickwm

Blah moving to a single card setup for the time being. 6990 is up for sale







see sig if interested.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Blah moving to a single card setup for the time being. 6990 is up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see sig if interested.


How long did you have it for this time?









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

Less then a week... Might be a new record.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Less then a week... Might be a new record.


Was going to say that ...


----------



## derickwm

Hehe


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Why don't you do four 7970's instead of two 7990's?


----------



## derickwm

So I can use my pci-e slots for...other things


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So I can use my pci-e slots for...other things


Are you going to beatbox with your other pci-e slots?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So I can use my pci-e slots for...other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to beatbox with your other pci-e slots?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Sound card?








Revodrive?








Raid card?








A wallet?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Less then a week... Might be a new record.


Lies...you've had stuff for less than a week.


----------



## Citra

The longest thing he probably owned was his 990x.

It was never used and stuffed in his closet.


----------



## pepejovi

So where is this Halloween Theme in the build?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> The longest thing he probably owned was his 990x.
> It was never used and stuffed in his closet.


Who the hell stuffs a 990x in the closet


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> The longest thing he probably owned was his 990x.
> It was never used and stuffed in his closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell stuffs a 990x in the closet
Click to expand...

The derick, that's who!


----------



## White Fire

How do you afford all this?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> So where is this Halloween Theme in the build?


Orange. UD7


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> So where is this Halloween Theme in the build?
> 
> 
> 
> Orange. UD7
Click to expand...

Oh, i see.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> How do you afford all this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> The derick, that's who!


----------



## derickwm

Oh you guys


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> How do you afford all this?


My guess is probably a job.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My guess is probably a job.


I'd have to go with embezzlement


----------



## White Fire

What job? Jeez


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'd have to go with embezzlement


You don't say.


----------



## pepejovi

Prostitution.


----------



## madness777

^ LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Prostitution? YOU TOLD ME I WAS THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## trumpet-205

The plot thickens.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Prostitution? YOU TOLD ME I WAS THE ONLY ONE!


Derrick, you scoundrel


----------



## derickwm

Keep the spam to a minimum please









Have the GTX8800s hooked up today. Attempting to do some testing but having driver issues. Only 1/3 cards are being detected in nVidia control panel


----------



## Paradigm84

Are you just doing general testing until you get the 7990's then? I'm a bit confused on what testing you'd need to do with the cards if they are being replaced soon.









Also how did I miss that X79 FTW board you have for sale, if I hadn't just bought the RIVE I would have gladly taken that off your hands considering the awesome price.


----------



## derickwm

Sad day I really need to sell it









I'm just playing around with them







hehe My 6990 is currently pending sale and my msi lightning 7970 will be here the middle of next week. The 7990 sounds like it'll have a late may/mid june launch so I'm no longer holding my breathe for it. Once it does launch though I'll be selling the lightning and ordering a pair for sure.


----------



## Citra

7970 lightning.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you just doing general testing until you get the 7990's then? I'm a bit confused on what testing you'd need to do with the cards if they are being replaced soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how did I miss that X79 FTW board you have for sale, if I hadn't just bought the RIVE I would have gladly taken that off your hands considering the awesome price.


Solution....sell me the RIVE and you buy his FTW. lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 7970 lightning.


Yeah... the yellow detail and that blue thing on the back is going to be very clashing but it's still an awesome card







first time buying a Lightning, will be fun to see what I can get it clocked to. Now for EK to hurry up and release their block for it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't see any way of that working where I don't lose money.


----------



## TwentyCent

Well, pretty much went through the whole thread. I have not discovered much about this Halloween build - except its use of mystical graphics power and surround vision setup - but sure had a good laugh









Oh and btw, subbed


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't see any way of that working where I don't lose money.


lol...


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know... I had planned on getting 4GB 680s but silly nVidia and their lack of 5 monitor support. I could have gone 3x1600p but as i raged about earlier in this thread, going above 1080/1200p, things just get complicated and expensive fast.
> Lol for the most part all of the exciting stuff is already up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta get some hardware aesthetics going sometime soon. Need to order my case!


Clearly your idea of exciting and my idea of exciting differ. Quad-fire 7990s + all the waterblocks = sexy


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Well, pretty much went through the whole thread. I have not discovered much about this Halloween build - except its use of mystical graphics power and surround vision setup - but sure had a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw, subbed


Lol I need to take more pictures. It's just so ugly in it's test bench, unsleeved form. Unfortunately I just don't have the time to finish all the fine details up. Glad you enjoyed it so far though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know... I had planned on getting 4GB 680s but silly nVidia and their lack of 5 monitor support. I could have gone 3x1600p but as i raged about earlier in this thread, going above 1080/1200p, things just get complicated and expensive fast.
> Lol for the most part all of the exciting stuff is already up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta get some hardware aesthetics going sometime soon. Need to order my case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly your idea of exciting and my idea of exciting differ. Quad-fire 7990s + all the waterblocks = sexy
Click to expand...

Quadfire 7990s is going to be sexy, this is true. Playing SSBB on 5 Dell U2410s is pretty damn awesome though


----------



## derickwm

Blah. As soon as I enabled 3 way sli, instead BSOD. Now nVidia control panel won't come up. Silly old hardware...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

ghetto


----------



## derickwm

I prefer the term old school. Although the mess could be considered ghetto I spose


----------



## deafboy

lol. I'm just giving ya crap...trying to bug ya enough to get that case. haha. So you don't need spacers.


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


Damn canadians...


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


That's awesome!









The closest thing I have to that is a closet space full of empty hardware boxes and bin full of random 120mm fans.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick, I love the orange.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing I have to that is a closet space full of empty hardware boxes and bin full of random 120mm fans.


That basket of graphics cards remind me of Linus from NCIX.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing I have to that is a closet space full of empty hardware boxes and bin full of random 120mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That basket of graphics cards remind me of Linus from NCIX.
Click to expand...

He must be family.









I wish I could do that.









Sent from my iPad


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Derick, I love the orange.


Thanks









I did the basket picture just for you Citra.


----------



## Citra

What day will the 7970 get here?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## derickwm

I ordered it on Friday, but not in time for it to ship. My guess is that it'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## King Who Dat

Going 7970 Crossfire ? Grab one now to hold you over til 7990 for trifire League of Legends madness.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

when 7990 comes out he's getting two....screw trifire, lol.


----------



## derickwm

Hehe a single Lightning 7970 should be plenty for League. Hell even at 6000x1920 with my 6990 I'm getting about 125fps with fully maxed out specs. A heavily OC'd 7970 should be on par and possibly perform even better considering League's support for CF is quite limited.


----------



## Jackeduphard

this build is a win







I say you get 3 680 gtx ... why the heck not


----------



## derickwm

I would, if nVidia didn't limit Surround to only 3 monitors


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would, if nVidia didn't limit Surround to only 3 monitors


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would, if nVidia didn't limit Surround to only 3 monitors


You could always get rid of two...lol. That way you could actually put something else on your desk...like a coffee...without spilling it. lol.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would, if nVidia didn't limit Surround to only 3 monitors
Click to expand...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would, if nVidia didn't limit Surround to only 3 monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always get rid of two...lol. That way you could actually put something else on your desk...like a coffee...without spilling it. lol.
Click to expand...

Shush! ...My poor headphones still stink









Also, just hit 20k views! Thanks so much guys


----------



## frank anderson

lol.. You have a lava lamp, I think I haven't seen one of those for 10 years or so...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> lol.. You have a lava lamp, I think I haven't seen one of those for 10 years or so...


Derick has many things no one has.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> lol.. You have a lava lamp, I think I haven't seen one of those for 10 years or so...
> 
> 
> 
> Derick has many things no one has.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like money.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah, like money.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah, like money.


Lol., you've been running your i5 at stock till the weekend for many weekends lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah, like money.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol., you've been running your i5 at stock till the weekend for many weekends lol
Click to expand...

Shush. I tried OCing it one awful weekend. I got it to 4.6GHz, but it was at like 1.38v or something awful like that.. So i reset the whole thing.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Shush. I tried OCing it one awful weekend. I got it to 4.6GHz, but it was at like 1.38v or something awful like that.. So i reset the whole thing.


Only 1.38v what were loads temps?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Shush. I tried OCing it one awful weekend. I got it to 4.6GHz, but it was at like 1.38v or something awful like that.. So i reset the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1.38v what were loads temps?
Click to expand...

I can't remember, but probably not over 72C.

And aren't 2500k's supposed to go up to 4.6 on stock volts anyway


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I can't remember, but probably not over 72C.
> And aren't 2500k's supposed to go up to 4.6 on stock volts anyway


Right ....


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I can't remember, but probably not over 72C.
> And aren't 2500k's supposed to go up to 4.6 on stock volts anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right ....
Click to expand...

They're not?









Well, i remember how everyone laughed at my pitiful OC on the steam chat... it wouldn't even be stable 4.8GHz at 1.4v though..


----------



## bobfong360

You would think somebody who has the ability to buy all that should get a proper desk lol. Not trying to offend anyone but you should consider getting a boss desk.


----------



## derickwm

Pepe and dman...talk about Pepe failing somewhere else please.

@bob, no need for a proper desk. Mine works perfectly, I just need an actual case so it can be somewhat organized.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pepe and dman...talk about Pepe failing somewhere else please.
> 
> @bob, no need for a proper desk. Mine works perfectly, I just need an actual case so it can be somewhat organized.


Aww come on, can't we use your build log as a place to discuss everything but your build log? Please?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pepe and dman...talk about Pepe failing somewhere else please.
> @bob, no need for a proper desk. Mine works perfectly, I just need an actual case so it can be somewhat organized.


Right, this is where we talk about derick failing.

and you know you want a bigger desk...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pepe and dman...talk about Pepe failing somewhere else please.
> @bob, no need for a proper desk. Mine works perfectly, I just need an actual case so it can be somewhat organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, this is where we talk about derick failing.
> 
> and you know you want a bigger desk...
Click to expand...

Bigger is better.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Bigger is better.


Sorry Derick. I just post in a whole bunch of threads regardless of what the thread is about. Mostly why I post in Folders Lounge and Offtopic









Bigger desk! (This is the status quo, yes?)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Bigger is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Derick. I just post in a whole bunch of threads regardless of what the thread is about. Mostly why I post in Folders Lounge and Offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger desk! (This is the status quo, yes?)
Click to expand...

Yes, but apparently he still won't get it.


----------



## derickwm

-__-

Anyway, on topic.

The Lightning has been shipped and shall be here shortly. I also ordered a surprise for you all







should be here the same day as the Lightning. Stay tuned


----------



## Citra

Is it a dual proc 2011 board with es xeons? xD


----------



## derickwm

Lol not quite that, but I think you'll appreciate it Citra


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I'M TUNED. I'M TUNED.

I'm also a bit excited :3


----------



## Hydrored

Two 690's with crow bars?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol not quite that, but I think you'll appreciate it Citra


I'm excited for you.


----------



## deafboy

I know what the secret product is...I know, I know!

Sooooo coool.


----------



## derickwm

I couldn't contain my excitement, I had to tell at least somebody










Also everyone watch in the coming hours, there'll be about 6 or more new _massive_ for sale thread I'm putting up


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I couldn't contain my excitement, I had to tell at least somebody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also everyone watch in the coming hours, there'll be about 6 or more new _massive_ for sale thread I'm putting up


Please be 3930k
Please be 3930k
Please be 3930k


----------



## derickwm

Lol sorry, surprisingly, it won't be much of anything from this build, cept for one item


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I couldn't contain my excitement, I had to tell at least somebody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also everyone watch in the coming hours, there'll be about 6 or more new _massive_ for sale thread I'm putting up


That makes me feel less special...lol.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I am interested in this sale stuff.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ahem, you forgot I already bought all your stuff for £6 remember Derick?

Also I can only assume this 'surprise' is cookies for everyone.









And why are all the sales I'd be interested in appearing when I have no money and not enough rep









I can see myself spending quite a bit in the marketplace when I reach 35.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ahem, you forgot I already bought all your stuff for £6 remember Derick?
> 
> Also I can only assume this 'surprise' is cookies for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are all the sales I'd be interested in appearing when I have no money and not enough rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see myself spending quite a bit in the marketplace when I reach 35.


You don't need rep to buy just to sell


----------



## Paradigm84

^Thanks for telling me.









In that case the only limiting factor is money.


----------



## derickwm

Seven out of eight threads have been written up... once I finish the last one they'll all go live.

Finally got confirmed tracking; both the Lightning and the surprise will be here Thursday


----------



## Paradigm84

Sounds good.









You'd be surprised at how boring OCN gets at 6am.


----------



## derickwm

Thread are up...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thread are up...


YOU'RE SELLING EVERYTHING?


----------



## derickwm

Just everything that can't travel across the world with me


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol not quite that, but I think you'll appreciate it Citra


Awwwwwwwww, you bought me two 6870's for crossfire? You didn't have to!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just everything that can't travel across the *world* with me


lulz


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just everything that can't *travel across the world* with me


you're going to visit pepe?









Also, epic ever-changing build!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just everything that can't *travel across the world* with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're going to visit pepe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, epic ever-changing build!
Click to expand...

Woohoo!


----------



## BritishBob

Sad to see this go. Good luck where ever you are going btw. Been fun lurking in the shadows reading this.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just everything that can't *travel across the world* with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're going to visit pepe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, epic ever-changing build!
Click to expand...

Lol... *no* way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see this go. Good luck where ever you are going btw. Been fun lurking in the shadows reading this.


Selling everything but my build, it'll remain at home









Thanks guys


----------



## Nano5656

i bet he is gonna get a 690 cause of the crowbar, i know im thinking about it.


----------



## naizarak

what's with the misleading title?

no wonder this thread has 50 pages


----------



## derickwm

I would if nVidia supported 5 monitors







That is seriously the only thing stopping me.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> what's with the misleading title?
> 
> no wonder this thread has 50 pages


Misleading title? Not really. I have full intentions of purchasing a pair of 7990s upon release.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> what's with the misleading title?
> 
> no wonder this thread has 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> Misleading title? Not really. I have full intentions of purchasing a pair of 7990s upon release.
Click to expand...

>Halloween theme
>Orange mobo
>Hurr durr halloween theme hurr durr


----------



## Fatality_

Build looks great man!

Definitely Subscribing


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> >Halloween theme
> >Orange mobo
> >Hurr durr halloween theme hurr durr


That took you a while to find out...

Also it's Wednesday! What's the surprise?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> what's with the misleading title?
> 
> no wonder this thread has 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> Misleading title? Not really. I have full intentions of purchasing a pair of 7990s upon release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >Halloween theme
> >Orange mobo
> >Hurr durr halloween theme hurr durr
Click to expand...

Almost every single component is orange or black








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> Build looks great man!
> 
> Definitely Subscribing


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> >Halloween theme
> >Orange mobo
> >Hurr durr halloween theme hurr durr
> 
> 
> 
> That took you a while to find out...
> 
> Also it's Wednesday! What's the surprise?
Click to expand...

I said Thursday







I wish it came in today...


----------



## Nano5656

Today is Thursday i want to know what it is


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Today is Thursday i want to know what it is


Qft.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Today is Thursday i want to know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Qft.
Click to expand...


----------



## covert ash

I'm guessing a Dangerously awesome case...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> I'm guessing a Dangerously awesome case...


I c wut u did thar. Unfortunately that's not it







I wish it was.

I'M STILL WAITING FOR UPS


----------



## Citra




----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*


That was worth watching.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I c wut u did thar. Unfortunately that's not it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was.
> I'M STILL WAITING FOR UPS


You should sign up on UPS site so you can change the delivery to Will Call so you can pick up. I have to do that all the time because the UPS delivery window here is too wide. I've had notes left as early as 1pm and as late as 8pm.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Any news? >.>


----------



## derickwm

According to UPS they dropped _both_ packages off a few minutes ago







hopefully my roommates didn't derp. I'll be heading home momentarily to check them out


----------



## Paradigm84

Then we expect moar pics please.


----------



## derickwm

I texted my roommated and they said they got nothing -___- going home right now to see what's going on,


----------



## Paradigm84

It's strange that UPS has this reputation in America, in the UK it's not that bad from what I've experienced. Although if it's an expensive order they might have required you to receive the items?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I texted my roommated and they said they got nothing -___- going home right now to see what's going on,


Can you just tell us?









Sent from my iPad


----------



## marbleduck

Tell us, tell us now.


----------



## derickwm

Nvm it's here. Pics up shortly. Eating my fruit loops right nao


----------



## Paradigm84

Less fruit loops more water loops, get to it.


----------



## solidshark91493

Woo. excitement is in the air.


----------



## superericla

Fruit loops


----------



## derickwm

Sorry guys my Internet decided to take a crap... it still is barely functioning









Here is the sexy beast





















Spoiler: I'm actually just a dirty troll Citra :rolleyes:


----------



## superericla




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## BeardedJesus

Man you have crazy hardware going into this build looks absolutely gorgeous







I'm going to bed now to dream of flying to Seattle and stealing it all for myself muhahahaha


----------



## deafboy

Aw darn...it wasn't number #002









lol


----------



## derickwm

Lol









I can't wait to bench the Mars I and compare it against my Mars II results I got back in November.







mostly bought it so I could saw I've owned both


----------



## Citra

Why'd you buy a VHS tape for your x79 rig.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Why'd you buy a VHS tape for your x79 rig.


What you did there, I see it.


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> **snip - dont need 50x quotes of the same video


that's flipping HILARIOUS !!
Quote:


>


Derick, that MSI air cooler is sexy !! I love the turbine fan blades...

not too crazy about the MARS series, never was.. Always thought the price of entry was not worth it, I recall the MARS II was almost twice as much as a stock 590 here.. Was the MARS II worth it ? I'm pretty sure the chip was better binned, but the extreme overclock would probably cause it to degrade faster?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> that's flipping HILARIOUS !!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick, that MSI air cooler is sexy !! I love the turbine fan blades...
> not too crazy about the MARS series, never was.. Always thought the price of entry was not worth it, I recall the MARS II was almost twice as much as a stock 580 here.. Was the MARS II worth it ? I'm pretty sure the chip was better binned, but the extreme overclock would probably cause it to degrade faster?
Click to expand...

If had two 580 chips on it...so shouldn't it be 2x the price of a 580? lol


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If had two 580 chips on it...so shouldn't it be 2x the price of a 580? lol


oops, didn't have my expresso yet today, I meant 590, fixed the original..


----------



## alawadhi3000

United flag.


----------



## ceteris

GG on the Lightning! And if you decide to sell it, I'll be first in line lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick, that MSI air cooler is sexy !! I love the turbine fan blades...
> 
> not too crazy about the MARS series, never was.. Always thought the price of entry was not worth it, I recall the MARS II was almost twice as much as a stock 590 here.. Was the MARS II worth it ? I'm pretty sure the chip was better binned, but the extreme overclock would probably cause it to degrade faster?
Click to expand...

Eh the prices weren't that great but I never pay retail







I got my Mars II for about $1000 and for that price it was worth it to me. I mean I only owned it for less than a month still before I sold it but I will admit, out of all the hardware I've had, I miss it the most. It was a damn sexy card, OC'd like a boss, and just overall was awesome. The Mars I is less sexy lol... still cool though and I've somehow never owned a 295 so it'll be nice to see some benchmarks for the sake of benchmarks.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd say a large proportion of the cost of the MARS cards is the collectors aspect though rather than the performance...


----------



## derickwm

Now for the Mars III


----------



## Paradigm84

I can only assume it will be a 9 slot GPU with a file cabinet welded onto the side.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Ha, my 2600k gets 5k in like 3 hours. xD


my 640 takes 4 hours to complete one work unit. not fully though, the %40 percent of it in 4 frikken hours. i could've tried more but i had to use it because i promissed some friends to game. (btw during the 4hrs only some music and [email protected] was open.


----------



## magic8ball88

I haven't read all the posts, but are you still going with 7990s? Seeing as how the 690 has already been released.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I haven't read all the posts, but are you still going with 7990s? Seeing as how the 690 has already been released.


Yes he is


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I haven't read all the posts, but are you still going with 7990s? Seeing as how the 690 has already been released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is
Click to expand...

This^
He needs the multi monitor features on amd cards.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> This^
> He needs the multi monitor features on amd cards.
> Sent from my iPad


oh god, ipad.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> oh god, ipad.


lol agreed


----------



## Citra

Derick uses an iPhone.









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

iOS rules _everything_ else drools


----------



## axipher

Axipher uses WP7 on a Samsung Focus, MS Office and better Exchange Server access were the main factors.

And more updates


----------



## Citra

Derick, did you sell your 4p already?


----------



## derickwm

I don't really foresee any updates coming... I told myself I won't purchase the DangerDen case until Syril's bench sells. Also I'm kind of torn right now as I may possibly be away from my desktop for up to 15 months and with that large amount of time it would be silly for me to not sell everything, as I'd be lucky to get even half of what I could get now if I sold in 15 months.

Yes I have sold it, the buyer has been in the process of setting it up


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick, you're only allowed to be gone that long if you take pictures and update your whatever on OCN.









I think we should get at least one more update before you leave, though


----------



## derickwm

Lol I will if I can.

The rig is currently for sale but only as a whole and only for less than a week. If it doesn't sell then I'm just going to bite the bullet and keep it even though I'm leaving. Hopefully while I'm gone I'll get rid of my upgrade bug.


----------



## deafboy

Keep it up for sale until you move....and you are never going to get rid of the upgrade bug.


----------



## derickwm

Nah after I leave I'm going to focus on more important things. My camera has been lonely and is dying for some new glass.


----------



## deafboy

Well yeah, but you're not leaving in one week


----------



## derickwm

There's something else coming up in a week I wouldn't mind having some spare cash for


----------



## Blackroush

Ikea's table







I got it too


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There's something else coming up in a week I wouldn't mind having some spare cash for


start with an f?


----------



## Citra

Where are you going?









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4514kaiser

I recommend a good dose of poverty for a month or two to cure your upgrade bug always helps me (long period may be dangerous however, and not recommended).... lol The only problem is it come back after your wallet gets to fat but less severe







GL have fun!


----------



## stren

Did you join the navy or something?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Did you join the navy or something?


Nahhhh. Much better


----------



## derickwm

Navy... lul.

I got a new, much better paying job, I'll be working there for ~6 months; then I'm coming back to school and studying abroad somewhere in Northern-ish Europe.


----------



## covert ash

Congrats!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Navy... lul.
> 
> I got a new, much better paying job, I'll be working there for ~6 months; then I'm coming back to school and studying abroad somewhere in Northern-ish Europe.


Northern-ish Europe you say?

Enjoy proper internet.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Northern-ish Europe you say?
> Enjoy proper internet.


Nope









Still an amazing job though.

That's all I'll divulge


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still an amazing job though.
> That's all I'll divulge


Lol well at least the weather will be similar


----------



## Paradigm84

My vote goes to high-paid escort for wealthy European politicians/ businessmen.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My vote goes to high-paid escort for wealthy European politicians/ businessmen.


You're swimming around the treasure. But it's murky








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol well at least the weather will be similar


The weather will be warm


----------



## Paradigm84

Intruiging so definitely some variation of a prostitute?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Intruiging so definitely some variation of a prostitute?


Nope


----------



## deafboy

He'll be somewhere warm near a giant hole....close enough to prostitution, but fancy, upper class prostitution....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He'll be somewhere warm near a *giant hole*....close enough to prostitution, but fancy, upper class *prostitution*....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He'll be somewhere warm near a giant hole....close enough to prostitution, but fancy, upper class prostitution....


So you know









Now let's leave the others guessing


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm going to tell my mummy you're being mean.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm going to tell my mummy you're being mean.


Go for it









nice username. i like it


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's leave the others guessing


----------



## Citra

This thread gets derailed daily.


----------



## deafboy

I blame it on Derick changing his mind, daily.....


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, one day he's a hardware enthusiast, next day he's curb-crawling.


----------



## faMine

Yes


----------



## derickwm

I HAVE ADHD


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, one day he's a hardware enthusiast, next day he's curb-crawling.


I lol'd


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I blame it on Derick changing his mind, daily.....


Pretty much. But everything is well justified


----------



## stren

So by warm hole are you talking about this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I HAVE ADHD











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Pretty much. But everything is well justified


Depends on your definition of justified


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of justified


The ADHD is one justification

Choosing a different awesome thing to do every day is another


----------



## derickwm

I am just awesome. End of discussion


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am just awesome. End of discussion


I agree with this.
However, I don't want Derick to go T_T


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am just awesome. End of discussion


You are awesome at procrastinating









how's that studying going


----------



## derickwm

Did I mention I can't wait to leave?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I can't wait to leave?


All the time...lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You are awesome at procrastinating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's that studying going


The student life


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I can't wait to leave?


Because of finals or because it's raining.... again...


----------



## TwentyCent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am just awesome. End of discussion


Indeed, especially your... avatar...can't...stop...staring...


----------



## Nitrogannex

I DEMAND UPDATES


----------



## derickwm

Well, I'm in a bit of a tricky situation. As mentioned, I leave in about a month to start new career plans so I'm not really sure if I wan to sink more money into a build that I won't see for 12-15 months









Also I have been desperately wanting to give BF3 a shot on my 5x1 eyefinity setup, I just haven't been able to get a copy yet.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well, I'm in a bit of a tricky situation. As mentioned, I leave in about a month to start new career plans so I'm not really sure if I wan to sink more money into a build that I won't see for 12-15 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have been desperately wanting to give BF3 a shot on my 5x1 eyefinity setup, I just haven't been able to get a copy yet.


You also need a new wrist rest.


----------



## derickwm

That too...







RIP meatwrest.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP meatwrest.


Some OCNer would have paid a pretty dollar for it though...


----------



## derickwm

Are you referring to yourself?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you referring to yourself?


I would have paid to see it burn.


----------



## derickwm

Pepe I am going to get you drunk and leave you in an ally by yourself when I'm over in your part of the world.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Yay I got this started again. I will Give you TEN THOUSANDyen to buy it all


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pepe I am going to get you drunk and leave you in an ally by yourself when I'm over in your part of the world.


LOL, You think you can out-drink a Finn? Even though I've never actually been drunk, you don't have a chance in hell.


----------



## derickwm

Challenge accepted.

Also, rig is pending to SS_Patrick


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Also, rig is pending to SS_Patrick


My summer break is starting at the end of this month.

My body is ready, and you're paying. We'll go get lagi, alatar and zant as well!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> Also, rig is pending to SS_Patrick


good grief he already has a setup with 3 U3011's

also, i'm 17 and can outdrink you all, Bacardi Clear Please


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> Also, rig is pending to SS_Patrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief he already has a setup with 3 U3011's
> 
> also, i'm 17 and can outdrink you all, Bacardi Clear Please
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that's not a good thing.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not a good thing.


College Prep


----------



## faMine

I'll win. My liver is made of Patron.


----------



## Citra

Nice user title.


----------



## derickwm

Me or famine?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Me or famine?


Both?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Both?


^


----------



## derickwm

I missed picking up a 690 this morning by about 5 seconds... grumble grumble.


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed picking up a 690 this morning by about 5 seconds... grumble grumble.


Ebay?
:|


----------



## derickwm

Lol no. You'd see mine on eBay before I bought one on eBay


----------



## solidshark91493

Ah, So I saw your selling like, a bunch of the parts from this? right?


----------



## derickwm

Yup... everything to be exact, but only for another 24 hours.


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yup... everything to be exact, but only for another 24 hours.


Darn, thats a bummer.
Because Im too lazy to go to the first page.. was it done?


----------



## derickwm

Well besides the 7990s that never came in its essentially done. Just had minor things like sleeving left







if it doesn't sell soon I'm just going to take it with me though and finish it this summer







either way there'll be a finished build log from me before the end of summer.


----------



## andrews2547

Why don't you get a pair of GTX 690s?


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well besides the 7990s that never came in its essentially done. Just had minor things like sleeving left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesn't sell soon I'm just going to take it with me though and finish it this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way there'll be a finished build log from me before the end of summer.


Awesome! Cant wait to see it. its a awesome build/log.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Why don't you get a pair of GTX 690s?


Why does everyone ask this? He wants 5 monitor support, Nvidia hasn't gotten past 3...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Why does everyone ask this? He wants 5 monitor support, Nvidia hasn't gotten past 3...


I think you missed the part where I said *pair* of GTX 690s...

3x2=6

and if you look at the title "*Pair* of 7990s"


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think you missed the part where I said *pair* of GTX 690s...
> 3x2=6
> and if you look at the title "*Pair* of 7990s"


*facepalm* http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-surround-system-requirements.html

Where's the above 3 option? Only EyeFinity can run layouts that aren't 3x1 landscape.


----------



## derickwm

Lol... A 690 in any configuration cant power all 5 monitors. When I said was going to get one on the other page it was simply because I was curious about some benchmarks, but they sold out anyway. Hence why I'm not really that upset hehe


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think you missed the part where I said *pair* of GTX 690s...
> 3x2=6
> and if you look at the title "*Pair* of 7990s"


I think you missed the part where nVidia said there's a driver limitation limiting all nVidia cards to only do three monitors.


----------



## faMine

I think I missed the part I missed. Someone tell me.


----------



## derickwm

Basically, we're awesome.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also Derick is going to work for the Ukranian mafia.


----------



## Citra

Derick, why don't you get a small itx computer instead?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Derick, why don't you get a small itx computer instead?
> Sent from my iPad


Don't give him any ideas. You're a bad influence Citra ; bad!


----------



## derickwm

Read my user title


----------



## Citra

But new Asus itx board, 3770k and gtx 690!!

Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> But new Asus itx board, 3770k and gtx 690!!
> Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk

















HE NEEDS HIS MONEY FOR OTHER THINGS YOU STOP RIGHT MEOW


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> But new Asus itx board, 3770k and gtx 690!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk


And I'll stick it all in an STH10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> But new Asus itx board, 3770k and gtx 690!!
> Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE NEEDS HIS MONEY FOR OTHER THINGS YOU STOP RIGHT MEOW
Click to expand...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I would enjoy seeing this mITX or mATX build...even if dman disapproves...


----------



## pepejovi

mITX/mATX build votes:
Against - For
1 - 9000000000000


----------



## derickwm

Meh. Find me some cool looking cases and I'll think about it.


----------



## pepejovi

Build one yourself... out of solid gold encrusted with diamonds!


----------



## Ghooble

Hey Derick..

The STH10 is ugly.


----------



## derickwm

Ghooble, you are no longer welcome in this thread. I've literally been dreaming/drooling about an STH10 all day long today. And I'm staring at the SR-X build with it right nao.

Btw you pro ITX people are going to have to try really hard because I really want one of these cases and an ITX would literally be the complete opposite


----------



## Paradigm84

Have two ITX builds?


----------



## pepejovi

build 4 ITX rigs and glue them together = XL-ATX rig


----------



## derickwm

I don't see a single point in me owning an ITX rig... not even one.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ghooble, you are no longer welcome in this thread. I've literally been dreaming/drooling about an STH10 all day long today. And I'm staring at the SR-X build with it right nao.
> Btw you pro ITX people are going to have to try really hard because I really want one of these cases and an ITX would literally be the complete opposite


Pfff the STH10 is too small for a real build.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Pfff the STH10 is too small for a real build.


This guy knows how it's done.

btw stren your case is freaking monstruous


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ghooble, you are no longer welcome in this thread. I've literally been dreaming/drooling about an


Derick why would I ever be taken seriously







BTW when do the 7990's even come out?


----------



## derickwm

Lululul someday, maybe when I have my own house.


----------



## go4life

go4life approves this thread!









I want more pictures of sexiness!

Also, Derick who is the girl in your avatar? I just can't stop staring at her every time I see you post x)


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> go4life approves this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more pictures of sexiness!
> Also, Derick who is the girl in your avatar? I just can't stop staring at her every time I see you post x)


Lights, I believe.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Lights, I believe.


I believe you are correct


----------



## pepejovi

It's Lights.


----------



## faMine

TJ08B-E


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> TJ08B-E


lol

Lights.


----------



## faMine

He can't build a mini ITX in Lights.

Her husband would be very angry with you messing around in her.


----------



## derickwm

Oh I'd build something in Lights but it sure wouldn't be an ITX.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> He can't build a mini ITX in Lights.
> Her husband would be very angry with you messing around in her.


We don't care about Beau, he's a big silly neanderthal.

But I still wouldn't build an ITX rig in Lights









I'd stick my 12" - ... GPU in that ITX rig.


----------



## faMine

Think she can handle SLI?


----------



## derickwm

I beat you to the sexual innuendo. Go awai


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Think she can handle SLI?


Crossfire?

A 4p rig?

XL-ATX?

Giggity...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Think she can handle SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire?
> 
> A 4p rig?
> 
> XL-ATX?
> 
> Giggity...
Click to expand...

I've had all those... giggity giggity


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I don't think computer parts go there.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I don't think computer parts go there.


You don't know how everything works down there do you?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I don't think computer parts go there.


Someone should try.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I don't think computer parts go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should try.
Click to expand...

No. I value my hardware way too highly.


----------



## go4life

Well you know guys, it aint only my monitor thats 30".

Ladies, please! Control yourself!









trolololol


----------



## Citra

This thread...









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecks9T

man went this the whole thread since last night while studying for chem lol. i hate schoool too. finals can go suck it.
pictures good. more is better.
Good luck to you derek and your new job. very epic on everything







. Time to go back to studying.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecks9T*
> 
> man went this the whole thread since last night while studying for chem lol. i hate schoool too. finals can go suck it.
> pictures good. more is better.
> Good luck to you derek and your new job. very epic on everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Time to go back to studying.


UCI?


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> UCI?


i wish. the tuition is like an arm and a leg so community college then transferring out


----------



## derickwm

You guys







can we keep this possibly on topic from now on. Kthxbai


----------



## deafboy

I promise to keep things on topic if and only if you stop changing your mind on everything...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Pfff the STH10 is too small for a real build.


You should seriously consider buying an itx motherboard just to take a picture.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I promise to keep things on topic if and only if you stop changing your mind on everything...


Tell that to the tech industry, they need to stop making new things come out


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> This guy knows how it's done.
> btw stren your case is freaking monstruous


Lol and derick still makes fun of me for my 580's and lack of 15 monitors


----------



## derickwm

Get on my level


----------



## Citra

Derick's level is over 9000.

Not trolling, thus true.


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## faMine

you should put an ITX rig inside of an empty warehouse, call it a day


----------



## derickwm

Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap


Oulala, can't wait


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap


Just a week ago you said you couldn't bring your desktop...









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap


Are you really going to need four PSUs?

Also, you need to change the title, there's no halloween theme in this build log.

Derp.

*Goog guy pepe doesn't derail thread


----------



## Scrappy

“Look Halloween, I’m really happy for you. Imma Let you finish. But christmas is the best holiday of all time.”


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a week ago you said you couldn't bring your desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Didn't want to because it'll be a pain but contrary to popular belief I quite like this build and want to stick with it







so I'll just suck it up and ship it all to new address








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Been doing some planning and I'm pretty much sold on a STH10... Waiting to hear back from DD about some questions I had first to make the final decision though. Hopefully have a case ordered soon and have it delivered of my new address so I can start assembly asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to need four PSUs?
> 
> Also, you need to change the title, there's no halloween theme in this build log.
> 
> Derp.
> 
> *Goog guy pepe doesn't derail thread
Click to expand...

Peep no more derailing... Seriously.

Also I'll only be using 2 out of the 4.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> "Look Halloween, I'm really happy for you. Imma Let you finish. But christmas is the best holiday of all time."


"Look christmas, I'm real happy for you. Imma let you finish, but.. oh nevermind, christmas IS the best holiday."


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Didn't want to because it'll be a pain but contrary to popular belief I quite like this build and want to stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll just suck it up and ship it all to new address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peep no more derailing... Seriously.
> *Also I'll only be using 2 out of the 4.*


For only god knows why...


----------



## derickwm

Lots of things









Also, title update.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

You're nuts, but I love it. <3


----------



## BritishBob

Only 2 out of 4 PSUs... Son I am dissapoint....


----------



## deafboy

2 out of 4?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 2 out of 4?


The case has room for 4 PSUs.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 2 out of 4?
> 
> 
> 
> The case has room for 4 PSUs.
Click to expand...

Pepe's first intelligent comment in my build log







*I'm so proud*

I can't imagine I'll need 4 PSUs but if I ever do...


----------



## StormX2

the pictures Confussed me lol

You bought 4 x 8800's for this , anda 6990 and are still waiting for 7990?


----------



## derickwm

Lol...

I bought 4 8800s because I had gotten 4 prototype 8800 waterblocks and wanted to play with them...but they ended not really working out very well and gave me constant BSODs so I tossed 'em.

Then I bought a 6990 as a temp GPU so I could use all 5 of my screens until the 7990 comes out in a month or so. However, I was able to snag a 7970 Lightning by chance and so I sold my 6990 as a 7970 lightning OC'd decently performs slightly under a 6990 on some games and above on others.

Still waiting on a 7990


----------



## deafboy

Still wish you would have been able to play with the 4 480s, lol.


----------



## itskerby

Cool to see this will end up being a build log after all









And upvote for STH10.


----------



## truestorybro545

I don't know if you mentioned this or not, but are the 8800's for PhysX? Or what are you using them for?

By the way, amazing build. The 7990's should shred through those screens.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol...
> I bought 4 8800s because I had gotten 4 prototype 8800 waterblocks and wanted to play with them...but they ended not really working out very well and gave me constant BSODs so I tossed 'em.
> Then I bought a 6990 as a temp GPU so I could use all 5 of my screens until the 7990 comes out in a month or so. However, I was able to snag a 7970 Lightning by chance and so I sold my 6990 as a 7970 lightning OC'd decently performs slightly under a 6990 on some games and above on others.
> Still waiting on a 7990


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I don't know if you mentioned this or not, but are the 8800's for PhysX? Or what are you using them for?
> By the way, amazing build. The 7990's should shred through those screens.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol...
> I bought 4 8800s because I had gotten 4 prototype 8800 waterblocks and wanted to play with them...but they ended not really working out very well and gave me constant BSODs so I tossed 'em.
> Then I bought a 6990 as a temp GPU so I could use all 5 of my screens until the 7990 comes out in a month or so. However, I was able to snag a 7970 Lightning by chance and so I sold my 6990 as a 7970 lightning OC'd decently performs slightly under a 6990 on some games and above on others.
> Still waiting on a 7990


Stupid question that's probably already been answered but why 2x7990 vs 4x7970? Then you wouldn't have to wait?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Didn't want to because it'll be a pain but contrary to popular belief I quite like this build and want to stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll just suck it up and ship it all to new address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peep no more derailing... Seriously.
> Also I'll only be using 2 out of the 4.


Glad you're thinking more about the CL case. Having tried both DD and CL, I can say I definitely prefer the CL. It's better thought out, way more flexible and has a way better strength to weight ratio. The only reason to choose the DD is if you want the acrylic look and don't mind seeing the screws that hold it together.


----------



## derickwm

Stren triple posting in my thread like a boss









That was the original intent, however now I just would prefer having open pci-e slots if I need them for anything else. And there aren't any 7970s that support 5 monitors and are single slot. I'm hoping the 7990 will be similar to the 6990 and be singe slot with 4x DP and one DVI.

Wouldn't want to waste those precious pci-e slots in the _possible_ new mobo









I'm very excited for CaseLabs though







Sadly it won't show up in my build log for at least 3 weeks as I'll be having it shipped to the new address


----------



## derickwm

Hmm with all _necessary_ accessories even the STH10 get's pretty expensive fast.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm with all _necessary_ accessories even the STH10 get's pretty expensive fast.


Everything gets expensive quick. I am proberbly going to be spending £130 on a case for a £300 build... Cos I cba to make my own or mod one for E-ATX...


----------



## derickwm

Yeah... :/

Anyway, here are the last pics for this part of the build. I'll be moving onto "Phase 2" in June. I'm quite tired of working with a test bench, it really limits the amount of pictures one can take. Hopefully once my STH10 comes in I'll be able to actually have a consistent amount of pictures.


























































































Hope you all enjoyed this build and stay tuned for Phase 2, it shall be much more exciting!


----------



## King Who Dat

Glad you're keeping it. Looking forward to pics when you get settled in a month or so. Have a nice trip !


----------



## BritishBob

Phasers set to 2! AIM! FIRE!


----------



## Paradigm84

The timing could work out quite well actually, you could set the end of the build as Halloween to fit the theme.

Also that orange RAM looks sweet.


----------



## deafboy

LOL @ the 4 dimms ...gotta make the pics look better, am I right?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm with all _necessary_ accessories even the STH10 get's pretty expensive fast.


You're not kidding, $120 premium if you want 4 Radiators. But "it's only $569" is how you justify it, just don't think about the accessories


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> You're not kidding, $120 premium if you want 4 Radiators. But "it's only $569" is how you justify it, just don't think about the accessories


He was up past 800 last night


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He was up past 800 last night


It never ends


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He was up past 800 last night


That doesn't surprise me a bit, I got mine before the price jumped $100. I think I paid $750 out the door.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick, I thought you were going to water cool all of this? Have you just not set up the loop because you don't have an actual case, yet? Am I derping...?


----------



## derickwm

Yeah that's basically the reason. The H60 is a lot more convenient for a bench than my EX480 I had originally


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah that's basically the reason. *The H60 is a lot more convenient for a bench* than my EX480 I had originally


omg yes! lol. Very convenient setup


----------



## derickwm

I pretty much am committed to an STH10 now


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much am committed to an STH10 now


Did these overtake the GTs as king of rad fans ? Did I miss a memo ?


----------



## derickwm

It's up for debate at the moment lol. However I ordered the lower RPM versions (1200) so obviously they won't be as good as my AP-15s but I plan on doing some testing once they arrive







head to head with the GTs. A couple reasons for ordering these; they're cheap, Newegg is currently offering 20% off on case fans, and they are orange and black







perfect for the theme.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Are you sticking with the halloween theme?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's up for debate at the moment lol. However I ordered the lower RPM versions (1200) so obviously they won't be as good as my AP-15s but I plan on doing some testing once they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head to head with the GTs. A couple reasons for ordering these; they're cheap, Newegg is currently offering 20% off on case fans, and they are orange and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for the theme.


Hehe, good to know thanks. Here's to them performing well for you...









Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Are you sticking with the halloween theme?


Going to try my best. Not going to let the theme rule the build but I'm going to do my best to stick with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's up for debate at the moment lol. However I ordered the lower RPM versions (1200) so obviously they won't be as good as my AP-15s but I plan on doing some testing once they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head to head with the GTs. A couple reasons for ordering these; they're cheap, Newegg is currently offering 20% off on case fans, and they are orange and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, good to know thanks. Here's to them performing well for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your results.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Hopefully I can get it up next week.


----------



## pepejovi

Twenty-freaking-six fans??? Where do you place them all?


----------



## ceteris

Noiseblockers are black as well


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Twenty-freaking-six fans??? Where do you place them all?


3 480s rads in push/pull + 1 120rad in push/pull









STH10, check it out.

Edit. I can't wait


----------



## itskerby

Ah, love Cougar fans. Dead quiet at full bore, even the higher RPM PWM versions are whisper quiet.

When I bought all of mine, newegg had a promo that gave you a free HDMI cable with each one. I can make it rain HDMI cables now


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Ah, love Cougar fans. Dead quiet at full bore, even the higher RPM PWM versions are whisper quiet.
> When I bought all of mine, newegg had a promo that gave you a free HDMI cable with each one. I can make it rain HDMI cables now










Damn. I paid £20 a pop for 4 HDMI cables. They do, however, fit into everything. I was having issues before where my cable were loose and I was losing signal in the middle of games because they were coming out...


----------



## itskerby

Does monoprice not ship to the UK?


----------



## barkinos98

derick i have a question what do you do for a living that makes you change computers so quickly?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick i have a question what do you do for a living that makes you change computers so quickly?


Oh, the question that has been asked on every single page so far...

He has a normal job, he just spends it well. He sells all his old gear and eats a lot of noodles.


----------



## BloodyRory

Subbed I cannot wait to see this

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Oh, the question that has been asked on every single page so far...
> He has a normal job, he just spends it well. He sells all his old gear and eats a lot of noodles.


oh. well i havent read the pages in detail since i didnt see that big of an update (sorry derick)


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Oh, the question that has been asked on every single page so far...
> He has a normal job, he just spends it well. He sells all his old gear and eats a lot of noodles.


Computers > Food.

Derick has his priorities straight, definitely.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Computers > Food.
> Derick has his priorities straight, definitely.


I took this mantra to the bank, cut burger king\BBQ out of my diet and upgraded my entire PC in a couple months.









Had been saving up for 7 months prior, wasn't getting anywhere fast, and realized that I wasn't enjoying eating out anyways. I do enjoy my new computer though.


----------



## Nano5656

I don't see why it's hard to understand his funding. He only has one cool thing at a time lol, he buys something cool, sells it, and buys something else cool. pretty simple


----------



## derickwm

A mod must have come through here and was bored. The post order seem a little off from what they were, it's messing with my head.









Yeah essentially... I don't eat fast food. Or much food at all







I have "new" stuff because as stated I just sell my old stuff when Im done with it. Although I still have tons of crap sitting around still -___-


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Are you sticking with the halloween theme?


YEEEEPPP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A mod must have come through here and was bored. The post order seem a little off from what they were, it's messing with my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah essentially... I don't eat fast food. Or much food at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have "new" stuff because as stated I just sell my old stuff when Im done with it. Although I still have tons of crap sitting around still -___-


Ay. I just went full-blown weightloss mode. Sitting at 158lbs right now, and gona cut hardcore til im at 140. Need that 6-pack


----------



## Aaranu

Nice looking build mate, Loving your constant changes. I myself almost do the same as you.

P.S dont ever change your avatar


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ay. I just went full-blown weightloss mode. Sitting at 158lbs right now, and gona cut hardcore til im at 140. Need that 6-pack


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ay. I just went full-blown weightloss mode. Sitting at 158lbs right now, and gona cut hardcore til im at 140. Need that 6-pack


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


This^


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A mod must have come through here and was bored. The post order seem a little off from what they were, it's messing with my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah essentially... I don't eat fast food. Or much food at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have "new" stuff because as stated I just sell my old stuff when Im done with it. Although I still have tons of crap sitting around still -___-


Can I have all the crap that's sitting around?









Cuz I'm...obviously pretty badly off


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Can I have all the crap that's sitting around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I'm...obviously pretty badly off


3960x and ONLY 3 580s? You poor thing


----------



## derickwm

Now with 100% more sponsorship










Stay tuned, next week for the follow up review!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Now with 100% more sponsorship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned, next week for the follow up review!


----------



## BritishBob




----------



## deafboy

Derick is like a comedian....lol. Always cracking me up


----------



## derickwm

I try


----------



## derickwm

Overhaul of OP









Compliments of Rich; (his pictures)

















More pictures and detailed information can be found HERE

Stay tuned next week for my personal review


----------



## TheJesus

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Overhaul of OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments of Rich; (his pictures)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and detailed information can be found HERE
> Stay tuned next week for my personal review


New watercooling fanatic fad: Mount several radiators in your window frames to:


Block the majority of incoming light in a fairly permanent way.

Exhaust the stale air of your nerd-den into the unsuspecting neighbor's back yard, where it will lay in a stagnant pool awaiting their arrival.

Terrify every bird that ever flies by the neighborhood. Forever. So badly they suffer from Post-Traumatic Bird Baldness...


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> New watercooling fanatic fad: *Mount several radiators in your window frames* to ...snip...


New product idea! Thanks!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> New watercooling fanatic fad: Mount several radiators in your window frames to:
> 
> 
> Block the majority of incoming light in a fairly permanent way.
> 
> Exhaust the stale air of your nerd-den into the unsuspecting neighbor's back yard, where it will lay in a stagnant pool awaiting their arrival.
> 
> Terrify every bird that ever flies by the neighborhood. Forever. So badly they suffer from Post-Traumatic Bird Baldness...


----------



## TwentyCent

Just because


----------



## derickwm

Got a fun box in







unboxing once I have a chance tonight!


----------



## faMine

hawt


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got a fun box in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unboxing once I have a chance tonight!


Chance given, open it.


----------



## derickwm

Sorry for the delay... review will be posted up tomorrow. Here's a sneak peak though









Thoughts so far: Love it.














































































































































































































































































































Again, a huge thanks to Spotswood!


----------



## deafboy

Interesting...not really a big fan of the mounting, for that much money I think a more elegant solution could have been included. Push pull mountain could be interesting too. Looks very strong and expandable, but the price point seems a bit high for essentially just raw materials thrown together with a couple added fasteners.


----------



## derickwm

Push/Pull is very simple, everything is completely customizable and shifts to adjust different size radiators/fans etc.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Push/Pull is very simple, everything is completely customizable and shifts to adjust different size radiators/fans etc.












I hit 250 on squats. Sorry for off-topic but you need to stick to your routine, despite all the pretty parts coming in


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Push/Pull is very simple, everything is completely customizable and shifts to adjust different size radiators/fans etc.


lol. I will leave things be until I see more pics. I could go on for days about that thing.


----------



## Ganf

The utility of it is nice, but like DB said it's essentially some T-slot aluminum Extrusion bar with a few screws, though that stuff is pretty pricey by the foot.

I could easily see it being much more useful if you decided to use an old AC radiator from the scrapyard. It'd take about 15 minutes to put one in that, but if you're using old car parts to cool your computer you likely don't have the budget for one of those racks.









I'm finding the stuff listed for $5 a foot online, and it looks like there's about 25 feet of it used to make one of those racks, excluding any waste. So.... that's a pretty fair price in my opinion.


----------



## derickwm

Wow nice estimation on the 25ft. I hadn't measured it yet but I just did and you're pretty much right on the dot give or take an inch









It's simplicity is nice though because it allows for TONS of customization _without_ hard modding it. If i wanted to get another bracket I could easily fit 4 480 rads on here, horizontally or vertically. T-Slots are quite nice for lots of things


----------



## zander89

wait ignore the last post

Cool build logg


----------



## derickwm

Got some fun things in today as well


























































































Newegg wouldn't let me ship to my new address


----------



## BeardedJesus

I just love coming onto this thread every few days, you really are dedicated and it totally shows in your work. That box of fans is also one of the loveliest things I've ever seen, I can't even afford 1 atm sadly lol Props to you


----------



## derickwm

Thanks









I can't wait to get these into a case - hopefully can get that ordered soon.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Your fans cost as much as my video card


----------



## faMine

I'm going to make love to you and this build at once.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm going to make love to you and this build at once.












So... My motherboard just randomly fried .___. I turned it off, left the house, came back and it won't turn on now. Power button onthe board doesn't even light up. Tried a couple PSUs, no luck. Only sign of life is when I reset the bios and the power button will blink and then turn off again









Famine you passed the motherboard frying bug to me


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Sucks


----------



## axipher

That sucks man


----------



## faMine

Well my RAM just died so hopefully you don't get that bug too


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Well my RAM just died so hopefully you don't get that bug too


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Well my RAM just died so hopefully you don't get that bug too


QUIT IT ! YOUR CURSES ARE NOT WELCOME HERE









But you are


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... My motherboard just randomly fried .___. I turned it off, left the house, came back and it won't turn on now. Power button onthe board doesn't even light up. Tried a couple PSUs, no luck. Only sign of life is when I reset the bios and the power button will blink and then turn off again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famine you passed the motherboard frying bug to me


He probably got it from Mybadomen, His Rampage died the other day and took his 3960x along with it


----------



## derickwm

I will cry if it took my 3930k with it


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I will cry if it took my 3930k with it


look at it this way, if its fried, you can punch a hole and wear it as a necklace


----------



## derickwm

RMA was approved. Cheers to Gigabyte


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick, your current signature build...it's different...*AGAIN.*


----------



## TheBadBull

lol, the buildname makes my eye twitch every time I scroll past any of your posts.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Derick, your current signature build...it's different...*AGAIN.*


It's speculative... I'm waiting for Computex and to see what shows up there. If nothing too impressive then...


----------



## TheBadBull

You now have 5,555 posts derick.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's speculative... I'm waiting for Computex and to see what shows up there. If nothing too impressive then...


Then what?


----------



## derickwm

Then I'll be ordering the motherboard listed in my sig hehe


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Holy crap.









I'll take your UD7 and your 3930K


----------



## derickwm

Already received payment for the 3930k.

UD7 is available, once it comes back from rma, if you're interested


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

If I can't get both, then I won't.









Thanks, though









I'll just keep watching the build (change every two posts)


----------



## deafboy

And all core components change....once again.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Goes perfect with his usertitle. Never satisfied.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Goes perfect with his usertitle. Never satisfied.


You're perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And all core components change....once again.


They wouldn't have if my board didn't spontaneously die


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're perfect.
> They wouldn't have if my board didn't spontaneously die


Uh huh...lol. Just using it as an excuse.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Oh god... I can still remember when Halloween first started... So much has changed.. just wondering, what are your monitors like in portrait eyefinity? I was looking at getting 3 u2410w's and putting them in portrait


----------



## derickwm

Lol and much change still to come









The U2410s in portrait were great! If you took the time and lined up the bezels accurately the "terrible bars in the middle" weren't even much of a bother. I watched movies, played games, and did pretty much everything that I did with a single monitor and had no complaints.

I would recommend just doing 3 though, a lot of things, like movies, have an aspect ratio equal to 3 in portrait so besides gaming the other two were pretty much wasted. I would almost say maybe go with a nVidia surround setup with the 600 series since they can properly do a 3+1 setup and that would have been quite handy for a lot of things.

Let me know if you have any other questions









On a side note I have a bunch of unrelated hardware coming in over the next couple weeks


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On a side note I have a bunch of unrelated hardware coming in over the next couple weeks


Any hints?


----------



## derickwm

Well the 690 traded for what I wanted it to trade for







that's about half of the hardware.


----------



## Eggy88

Looks freaking epic.

Btw: Norsk du også?


----------



## superericla

I'm guessing you got some Xeon chips? It should be interesting to see where your build goes from here.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Looks freaking epic.
> 
> Btw: Norsk du også?


Ja








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm guessing you got some Xeon chips? It should be interesting to see where your build goes from here.


Yes, yes it will. I have 3 options ahead of me. Each one quite different in it's own way. Be doing some benchmarks and we'll see what the trusty bank account allows me to keep.


----------



## Citra

Are those xeons overclockable?


----------



## derickwm

_Some_ are


----------



## Citra




----------



## Citra

So awesome I accidentally double posted..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So awesome I accidentally double posted..


----------



## derickwm

Hehe awesome chips are awesome.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol and much change still to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U2410s in portrait were great! If you took the time and lined up the bezels accurately the "terrible bars in the middle" weren't even much of a bother. I watched movies, played games, and did pretty much everything that I did with a single monitor and had no complaints.
> I would recommend just doing 3 though, a lot of things, like movies, have an aspect ratio equal to 3 in portrait so besides gaming the other two were pretty much wasted. I would almost say maybe go with a nVidia surround setup with the 600 series since they can properly do a 3+1 setup and that would have been quite handy for a lot of things.
> Let me know if you have any other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I have a bunch of unrelated hardware coming in over the next couple weeks


Ok, awesome, thanks a lot for the help! Maybe I'll pick up a 4gb 680, should be better at large res than the 7970 I was eyeing. Just wondering, what's a 3+1 setup?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Ok, awesome, thanks a lot for the help! Maybe I'll pick up a 4gb 680, should be better at large res than the 7970 I was eyeing. Just wondering, what's a 3+1 setup?


I.e. game will split over 3 screens and you can have an extra screen for movies, IRC, skype, etc


----------



## SilentKilla78

Oh ok, that's awesome, something I'd definitely be interested in. Thanks, +rep given to both of you


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*





Ja









Yeeey flere nordmenn







!


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeey flere nordmenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeey flere nordmenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

Enda flere









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

Lack of updates make me sad









Lol but really I move tomorrow to my new place. From there I should be able to resume this build. I even have the review done for the rad stand (written on paper due to lack of rig) and can't post it, how sad is that? Anyway make sure to keep an eye out next week. I'll have some real progress.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lack of updates make me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol but really I move tomorrow to my new place. From there I should be able to resume this build. I even have the review done for the rad stand (written on paper due to lack of rig) and can't post it, how sad is that? Anyway make sure to keep an eye out next week. I'll have some real progress.


Hey you









I'll do you a favour and provide all your fans with an alternative set of updates in my build logs


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you a favour and provide all your fans with an alternative set of updates in my build logs


Stop hogging people's build logs you


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you a favour and provide all your fans with an alternative set of updates in my build logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hogging people's build logs you
Click to expand...

Dman, you make Canadians look like angry folk, I'm aboot to come over there and give you a piece of my mind eh.


----------



## faMine

eh


----------



## deafboy

Days without comments?! What has the desert done to Derick?!


----------



## ktester

can i buy a 6990 of you


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> can i buy a 6990 of you


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*


what do you mean bt that
at the momment i have a 6950 so a 6990 is an upgrade


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> what do you mean bt that
> at the momment i have a 6950 so a 6990 is an upgrade


He doesn't have a 6990...


----------



## derickwm

6990 is long gone lol

I finally have consistent internet starting now







I've ordered... A few things


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Tell us!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Tell us!


Don't feed the troll







some of us actually got real parts in:


----------



## derickwm

I at least buy different motherboards!

My UD7 came from back RMA today. My SR-2 will be here shortly. My Asus Z9PE-D8 is sitting right next to me. And my SR-X was ordered today. So I will have real parts eventually!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I at least buy different motherboards!
> My UD7 came from back RMA today. My SR-2 will be here shortly. My Asus Z9PE-D8 is sitting right next to me. And my SR-X was ordered today. So I will have real parts eventually!


Lol yeah that SR2 is tempting me haha. So you'll have 2 dual 2011's and 1 dual 1366?


----------



## derickwm

Yes sir.

Now to get some 2011 chips


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes sir.
> Now to get some 2011 chips


why do you want expired snack chips?


----------



## derickwm

I spend too much on hardware, I can't afford non-expired food


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I spend too much on hardware, I can't afford non-expired food


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


<3


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*


I wouldn't be surprised if Derick likes spam....silly Alaskans love their spam. Yuck!


----------



## derickwm

Fried rice with spam is the best.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Fried rice with spam is the best.


----------



## derickwm

Review of the Radiator Stand from Rich is finally up!

Can be found here.

Apologies for the delay. Between uni finals, motherboard randomly dying, moving, starting new job, and not having Internet I haven't had much time


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Review of the Radiator Stand from Rich is finally up!
> 
> Can be found here.
> 
> Apologies for the delay. Between uni finals, motherboard randomly dying, moving, starting new job, and not having Internet, *and pushing off Folding Editor duties* I haven't had much time


Fixed









But good luck on uni finals


----------



## derickwm

that too.

SR-X shall be here tomorrow







Hopefully the SR-2 too.


----------



## Citra

No spoiler pics of current equipment? Disappoint.


----------



## pepejovi

The people demand pictures, derick.

Will the OP deliver? We can only hope.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SR-X shall be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the SR-2 too.


Why both ? (sorry I did not read the 41 pages...)


----------



## pepejovi

Because according to Urban legend, derick sleeps on stacks of money and warms his house by burning expensive custom made Armani suits.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Because according to Urban legend, derick sleeps on stacks of money and warms his house by burning expensive custom made Armani suits.












This makes no point to me, through.


----------



## pepejovi

It's just so he can drill it to the wall for display and for use as a dart board.


----------



## derickwm

Just because I love you guys Citra





















And the new view from my front door


----------



## pepejovi

Nice view, crappy board.


----------



## derickwm

And what about this board doesn't live up to your standards sir pepe?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And what about this board doesn't live up to your standards sir pepe?


Lack of fish.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Only because you love Citra and not me? ;~;









Nice board. When you're done with it tomorrow, may I have it?


----------



## derickwm

Lack. Of. Soda.









And I _plan_ on keeping this board for a while, you can buy my UD7 though


----------



## pepejovi

It'll be gone within the month, I'm betting. The SR board, that is.


----------



## derickwm

Well I figure 3 boards, I'll end up keeping one of them


----------



## Citra

DAT WORKSTATION MB
You mean one month? A new first!


----------



## pepejovi

Sure, maybe for two months D

More pics from your new place?


----------



## derickwm

Haha I don't think you guys quite understand. I work 60+ hours a week at my new job, and after that plan on moving to Europe for a while. My goal here is to build up as much folding power as possible since I have very little time to use these and I want to let them sit folding while I'm gone in Europe.

I mean, they will be gaming and lots of benchmarking, but they will mostly be _permanent_ folders. Why did I choose these over the G34 platform? I really didn't like my 4P, I love these boards and that they can be used for every day use, unlike the G34 platform. Besides G34 is way too mainstream.

This will be my last build for a while







, which is why I'm going big.


----------



## Acefire

Why not just donate the money to charity that you are spending on this rig? I mean isn't that what your doing? Charity Folding? Then when you're gone to Europe you won't have a hunk of mess headache back in the states.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

That's gonna be a lot of folding power...









I'd love to buy your UD7, but I kind of want Ivy Bridge


----------



## derickwm

@Ace

That's no fun...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @Ace
> 
> That's no fun...


How long will you be in Europe? Where in Europe?

You'll still be on OCN, right? right? PLEASE TELL ME YOU'LL STILL BE HERE


----------



## derickwm

I have to stay here, I'm an Editor









And I'll be near your neck of the woods...or more accurately near your drift of the snow.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have to stay here, I'm an Editor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be near your neck of the woods...or more accurately near your drift of the snow.


Sweden? Norway?

Jeppzers' place? wink, wink...


----------



## derickwm

If you had been paying attention to the Lounge, you'd have noticed we've already made plans for me to sleep in his bar


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If you had been paying attention to the Lounge, you'd have noticed we've already made plans for me to sleep in his bar


Oh right, i just remembered that... Poor bar, it'll be empty after the first half hour.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sure, maybe for two months D
> More pics from your new place?


Trying to find him on google earth?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sure, maybe for two months D
> More pics from your new place?
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find him on google earth?
Click to expand...

Nah, his picture looked pretty neat and i was kinda curious about the rest of the place.


----------



## derickwm

Well I went out to take some... then came home and paid my tuition bill and have lost motivation to upload them. They'll show up in the Lounge eventually.


----------



## Jeppzer

Someone said my name?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> came home and paid my tuition bill and have lost motivation


Know that feeling bro


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone said my name?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> came home and paid my tuition bill and have lost motivation
> 
> 
> 
> Know that feeling bro
> *snip*
Click to expand...











UPS has yet to deliver my new toy(s)... Hopefully soon.


----------



## derickwm

Alrightyyy got new toys









First off... some nice folding ram.




























Next up... the main attraction. Rather tattered from shipping...













































































































Then a comparison... HPTX is bigger than I had thought.


----------



## pepejovi

So pretty...


----------



## ktester

what are you going to do with the asus motherboard. and where did you buy these two motherboards from. because i what one


----------



## Erick Silver

I never could figure out why they cram the PCIe slots together like that. I think its dumb. If I am gonna spend the money on a board like that I want to have 7 PCIe slots capable of at least dual slot GPUs. But I guess thats just me.


----------



## derickwm

I'm going to benchmark & fold with both of them. I bought them from Newegg.


----------



## ktester

what are the names of the boards


----------



## derickwm

Asus Z9PE-D8

EVGA SR-X


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Holy McJesus pants.







+


----------



## Disturbed117

What kind of overclock is to be expected?


----------



## derickwm

The new 2011 Xeons don't overclock


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The new 2011 Xeons don't overclock


None?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to benchmark & fold with both of them. I bought them from Newegg.


4 chips? Also do you have an atx board you can put into the picture as well?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8
> 
> EVGA SR-X


Those both link the the ASUS board.


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8
> EVGA SR-X


both links go to the asus board


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The new 2011 Xeons don't overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None?
Click to expand...

Very very limited. I can enable "Intel Turbo Boost" and if I'm lucky bump up the BCLK one or two... The max I've seen is 100->105.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to benchmark & fold with both of them. I bought them from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 chips? Also do you have an atx board you can put into the picture as well?
Click to expand...

I have my UD7, which is slightly bigger than ATX. I'll take a picture later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8
> 
> EVGA SR-X
> 
> 
> 
> Those both link the the ASUS board.
Click to expand...

Lol oops. Fixed.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Disturbed117

Are loop's necessary then? Or do they run hot on air?


----------



## derickwm

I could probably get away with air cooling but I'm pretty partial to water cooling and they'll be folding 24/7 anyway.


----------



## Jeppzer

Those heatsinks on the SR-X..


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could probably get away with air cooling but I'm pretty partial to water cooling and they'll be folding 24/7 anyway.


Ah, Cant wait for final product.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Very very limited. I can enable "Intel Turbo Boost" and if I'm lucky bump up the BCLK one or two... The max I've seen is 100->105.
> I have my UD7, which is slightly bigger than ATX. I'll take a picture later.
> Lol oops. Fixed.


AWesome, thanks.


----------



## derickwm

Here's some size comparisons, the UD7 is slightly larger than your normal ATX.





































Then the comparison of the SR-X & Asus Z9PE-D8 from the last shoot


----------



## faMine

I need to get some of that Samsung RAM...


----------



## Jeppzer

Comparison between SR-2 and Gene Z


----------



## Citra

Srx is a big board..
Lol jepp, it's bigger then the box..


----------



## derickwm

Lol epic comparison Jeppz!









Also just got confirmation both my package from Performance-PCs and my SR-2/1366 Xeons will be here Monday. Silly USPS letting their workers have a weekend...

I'm so excited to resume major point folding!


----------



## Citra

Should have requested hand delivery.


----------



## Disturbed117

I love the looks of that evga.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

derick, I assume you saw the OC3D comparison between the EVGA and Asus boards? The Asus board wins in practically everything and in a few benchmarks, it's pretty severe, i.e. 15 seconds in WPrime 1024M (64 vs 79 seconds). It's also faster at folding!


----------



## derickwm

I haven't been able to watch it yet unfortunately, my Internet has been really slowwww. I definitely plan on watching it as soon as I can though, Tom's review's are my favorite


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Prepare yourself, he basically complains about the board the whole time lol.

Salmon--Get used to it.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Prepare yourself, he basically complains about the board the whole time lol.
> Salmon--Get used to it.


Yeah, the same upright Sata ports on the Asus and there is no comment.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

How on Earth does a board make such a difference?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> How on Earth does a board make such a difference?


I guess it's kind of unexplored. Standard single processor boards have a reference design to go off of... I'm sure that makes it easier. Kind sounds like Asus did some crazy tweaking or EVGA released their board prematurely.

Otherwise, I have no idea.


----------



## Alatar

Too much win in this thread now.

Derick you're making it hard for me to take my eyes off the screen, stop it!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I guess it's kind of unexplored. Standard single processor boards have a reference design to go off of... I'm sure that makes it easier. Kind sounds like Asus did some crazy tweaking or EVGA released their board prematurely.
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea.


Makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Too much win in this thread now.
> 
> Derick you're making it hard for me to take my eyes off the screen, stop it!


Never too much win! D:


----------



## faMine

I need a box of kleenex. I'm not crying.


----------



## Jeppzer

.. Eeeeeew!







*hides own box*


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I guess it's kind of unexplored. Standard single processor boards have a reference design to go off of... I'm sure that makes it easier. Kind sounds like Asus did some crazy tweaking or EVGA released their board prematurely.
> Otherwise, I have no idea.


The guy who designed the SR-2 now works for Asus.

Derick,
Please tell me you are *not* planning on folding these on a desk/box top.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> The guy who designed the SR-2 now works for Asus.
> Derick,
> Please tell me you are *not* planning on folding these on a desk/box top.


Sounds like you need some kind of stackable tech station to build these into - I wonder who you could get one of those from


----------



## 3930K

I've waited for too long.

Subbed.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I guess it's kind of unexplored. Standard single processor boards have a reference design to go off of... I'm sure that makes it easier. Kind sounds like Asus did some crazy tweaking or EVGA released their board prematurely.
> Otherwise, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who designed the SR-2 now works for Asus.
> 
> Derick,
> Please tell me you are *not* planning on folding these on a desk/box top.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, as soon as my plans/ideas are solidified, you'll be the first I contact


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, as soon as my plans/ideas are solidified, you'll be the first I contact


Me second, me secondd!!!


----------



## pepejovi

Me Zero.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, as soon as my plans/ideas are solidified, you'll be the first I contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me second, me secondd!!!
Click to expand...

Hehe









Well I've just watched Tom's review of the SR-X and oh my









This may just sit on the shelf for a bit and the Asus D8 may take over as the main motherboard in this build.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, as soon as my plans/ideas are solidified, you'll be the first I contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me second, me secondd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've just watched Tom's review of the SR-X and oh my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may just sit on the shelf for a bit and the Asus D8 may take over as the main motherboard in this build.
Click to expand...

Just saw it too.

Do the PCI-e slots look pink?


----------



## Jeppzer

And people actually asks me why I didn't go SR-X.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just saw it too.
> 
> Do the PCI-e slots look pink?


Just had a look at mine, yes they are quite pink.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just saw it too.
> 
> Do the PCI-e slots look pink?
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look at mine, yes they are quite pink.
Click to expand...

I thought they'd sort it out


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just had a look at mine, yes they are quite pink.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just saw it too.
> Do the PCI-e slots look pink?
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look at mine, yes they are quite pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they'd sort it out
Click to expand...

It's not a defect, it's a feature!








But really, SR-X seems like an utter failure... Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've just watched Tom's review of the SR-X and oh my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may just sit on the shelf for a bit and the Asus D8 may take over as the main motherboard in this build.


Not even installed, and it's being replaced. The trend continues.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Not even installed, and it's being replaced. The trend continues.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Not even installed, and it's being replaced. The trend continues.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It's not a defect, it's a feature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, SR-X seems like an utter failure... Oh dear, oh dear.


EVGA (and gigglebyte) have been dropping the ball on motherboards recently. I guess they did have a quite a shake up when a lot of their design team left. Asus seem to be the only ones who are consistently on point and that's bad for competition.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Asus has Andre now... Hard to compete with that!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Asus has Andre now... Hard to compete with that!


Andre Yang?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've just watched Tom's review of the SR-X and oh my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may just sit on the shelf for a bit and the Asus D8 may take over as the main motherboard in this build.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even installed, and it's being replaced. The trend continues.
Click to expand...

This one isn't my fault though...

If you bought two motherboards; expecting one to be better than the other, then find out it isn't, would you not switch?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This one isn't my fault though...
> If you bought two motherboards; expecting one to be better than the other, then find out it isn't, would you not switch?


Well let's see, you bought two dual processor boards at the same time instead of deciding on one?









Looks like your subconcious is one step ahead of you.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Andre Yang?


Yup! He was the one responsible for the original E760 Classified... then he jumped over to Asus and has been helping them with the ROG boards (RIIIB, RIVE, etc.).


----------



## Jeppzer

I love the ROG boards.


----------



## derickwm

ROG boards are too mainstream.


----------



## Citra

Yeah, Asus ws ftw!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ROG boards are too mainstream.


How is it you don't run some BSD variant? lol. Windows, Linux, Mac....way too mainstream. lol.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ROG boards are too mainstream.


That explains why your builds only consists of motherboards. Building complete systems is too mainstream!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Asus has Andre now... Hard to compete with that!


Don't forget AsRock, they've got NickShih.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That explains why your builds only consists of motherboards. Building complete systems is too mainstream!


keeping and using parts...way too mainstream.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I don't even know who all of these guys are...









I think we need another update, Derick!


----------



## derickwm

Monday









Phase 1 consisted of a ton of gpus. Phase 2 is just motherboards & xeons


----------



## Citra

No...we need some Quadros for this bad boy.


----------



## derickwm

Well as fate would have it, the day that the SR-2, Xeons, and a package from PPCs comes in [tomorrow] I have a lovely 18 hour shift at work. So next update will be mid day Tuesday.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I don't even know who all of these guys are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need another update, Derick!


We're all from the Lounge.


----------



## derickwm

Snuck home during lunch break... I'll leave you guys with this teaser












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey look Stren, CPUs!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So pink!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Snuck home during lunch break... I'll leave you guys with this teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stren, look insid!.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look Stren, CPUs!


LOL


----------



## deafboy

The "pink" almost looks orange, lol.

SR-2 looks sooo much better but man, the 2011 sockets really do make 1366 look tiny, haha.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> We're all from the Lounge.


I meant the engineers that were being talked about. I know who y'all are.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Snuck home during lunch break... I'll leave you guys with this teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look Stren, CPUs!


Ah I see you have two out of six cpus. And 0/4 GPUs?

And this is a full build minus the case?


----------



## derickwm

I didn't say it was a completed build, just that I have a build


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't say it was a completed build, just that I have a build


I see what you did and I am coming to the desert to get you....lol.

So what are you really waiting for?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't say it was a completed build, just that I have a build


Well I guess it's progress


----------



## derickwm

Progress is good.

I'm waiting to get off of work. Been here for 17 hours and still have one more. Then I start work again in 6 hours


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Progress is good.
> I'm waiting to get off of work. Been here for 17 hours and still have one more. Then I start work again in 6 hours


Do it at work, lol. I am sure no one will notice some silicon in their food. haha


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> We're all from the Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the engineers that were being talked about. I know who y'all are.
Click to expand...

I knew that....


----------



## derickwm

SR-2 is up and running









Did a quick overclock before going to bed. Got the chips up to 4.55Ghz w/ HT.

Before OC I was seeing an idle of 17 degrees! After...it was high 20s/low 30s. Folding w/ OC I'm seeing around high 50s/low 60s. Not terrible for a pair of 115w TDP xeons with a 480 rad.

I finally have a day off tomorrow, moaaar tweaking! And of course pictures.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SR-2 is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick overclock before going to bed. Got the chips up to 4.55Ghz w/ HT.
> Before OC I was seeing an idle of 17 degrees! After...it was high 20s/low 30s. Folding w/ OC I'm seeing around high 50s/low 60s. Not terrible for a pair of 115w TDP xeons with a 480 rad.
> I finally have a day off tomorrow, moaaar tweaking! And of course pictures.


A day off?!







I'm going to need to call your boss and tell him you need to be working more...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Hehe







ready for that contest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SR-2 is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick overclock before going to bed. Got the chips up to 4.55Ghz w/ HT.
> Before OC I was seeing an idle of 17 degrees! After...it was high 20s/low 30s. Folding w/ OC I'm seeing around high 50s/low 60s. Not terrible for a pair of 115w TDP xeons with a 480 rad.
> I finally have a day off tomorrow, moaaar tweaking! And of course pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> A day off?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need to call your boss and tell him you need to be working more...
Click to expand...

No


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SR-2 is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick overclock before going to bed. Got the chips up to 4.55Ghz w/ HT.
> Before OC I was seeing an idle of 17 degrees! After...it was high 20s/low 30s. Folding w/ OC I'm seeing around high 50s/low 60s. Not terrible for a pair of 115w TDP xeons with a 480 rad.
> I finally have a day off tomorrow, moaaar tweaking! And of course pictures.


Nice work - how much vcore?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for that contest?


I'm still procrastinating, gimme a few days.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for that contest?
> No


lol...why not? you no like work? <3 work.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SR-2 is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick overclock before going to bed. Got the chips up to 4.55Ghz w/ HT.
> Before OC I was seeing an idle of 17 degrees! After...it was high 20s/low 30s. Folding w/ OC I'm seeing around high 50s/low 60s. Not terrible for a pair of 115w TDP xeons with a 480 rad.
> I finally have a day off tomorrow, moaaar tweaking! And of course pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work - how much vcore?
Click to expand...

1.411







it was a very _quick and dirty_ OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for that contest?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still procrastinating, gimme a few days.
Click to expand...

Hehe the only reason I got this one hooked up is because I didn't have a rig. And it still took me a couple days!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for that contest?
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...why not? you no like work? <3 work.
Click to expand...

I like work.. but there is a limit. And I would love where you work







get me a job.


----------



## Baasha

Don't mean to butt into the thread, but I wanted to ask you (Derick) a few questions.

First, what is FOLDING and why is it done? Does it earn (you) any money or is it for the hell of it?

Also, I see that you have the SR-2, SR-X, and the Z9PE-D8 - all workstation boards (dual Xeon CPUs). When you say "sponsored build", did EVGA just *give* you those motherboards for free? What about the ASUS board? Was that acquired for free (or very close to that)?

Those three boards alone are $550, $650, and $600, so $1,800 total just for motherboards!







Assuming you are going to run all of them at the simultaneously, that's SIX Xeon CPUs which are about $3,000 a pair; again, so that's ~ $9,000 just for CPUs!

I don't mean to sound like a noob, but how does building a "folding" rig benefit the companies that are sponsoring you? Or is it the whoring out of the parts on online forums that they want?

If you did actually purchase these parts legally and paid full price for them, why settle with just one 30" monitor?









Have you seen the Eizo 4K 36" monitor? It's about $30,000.


----------



## derickwm

Here's a nice summary of [email protected]









All of the motherboards were purchased myself.

As for processors, I only have one pair currently and I am slowly collecting the funds for the rest.

Companies sponsor people for different reasons. Some like the idea that they are part of the Folding community, and some just like their parts to be shown off.

All parts I assure you were purchased legally lol. I hardly ever pay full price for things however.

I'm "settling" with only one 30" because gaming isn't a huge priority to me. If you had seen this thread earlier you would have noticed at a point I had 5 Dell U2410s, unfortunately I moved states a couple weeks ago and couldn't bring them all with me. They were a lot of fun, but the amount of space they took up wasn't really worth it to me. I'd rather have the funds for more Folding power anyway.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Here's a nice summary of [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the motherboards were purchased myself.
> As for processors, I only have one pair currently and I am slowly collecting the funds for the rest.
> Companies sponsor people for different reasons. Some like the idea that they are part of the Folding community, and some just like their parts to be shown off.
> All parts I assure you were purchased legally lol. I hardly ever pay full price for things however.
> I'm "settling" with only one 30" because gaming isn't a huge priority to me. If you had seen this thread earlier you would have noticed at a point I had 5 Dell U2410s, unfortunately I moved states a couple weeks ago and couldn't bring them all with me. They were a lot of fun, but the amount of space they took up wasn't really worth it to me. I'd rather have the funds for more Folding power anyway.
> If you have any more questions, feel free to ask


1.411 is nice for that speed. My 990x needed more for 4.6 (1.46Vcore I think, my other 990x I ran at 4.9/1.55Vcore until it died 3 months later) so you've done good. May take a bit more to be fully bigadv stable though.

BTW which 30" monitor? I'd heavily suggest looking at the 120hz 27" 2560x1440 120hz korean monitors (120hz.net) mainly because of resale value. Even if you don't game the 120hz factor will keep it's resale value high. It's also way less up front cash than even a 2nd hand u3011 which is typically 800-900, or a 3007wfp-hc at 550-650.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Here's a nice summary of [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the motherboards were purchased myself.
> As for processors, I only have one pair currently and I am slowly collecting the funds for the rest.
> Companies sponsor people for different reasons. Some like the idea that they are part of the Folding community, and some just like their parts to be shown off.
> All parts I assure you were purchased legally lol. I hardly ever pay full price for things however.
> I'm "settling" with only one 30" because gaming isn't a huge priority to me. If you had seen this thread earlier you would have noticed at a point I had 5 Dell U2410s, unfortunately I moved states a couple weeks ago and couldn't bring them all with me. They were a lot of fun, but the amount of space they took up wasn't really worth it to me. I'd rather have the funds for more Folding power anyway.
> If you have any more questions, feel free to ask


Hey, thanks for answering my questions!

Your build(s) sound awesome.

I just have one more question - post more pics? lol...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And I would love where you work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get me a job.


Learn to code and problem solve...OR...just apply, we have a bunch of jobs not tech related.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hey, thanks for answering my questions!
> 
> Your build(s) sound awesome.
> 
> I just have one more question - post more pics? lol...







































































































































































































































Spotwood don't kill me >.< I'm using recycled tubing and didn't have enough to setup with the stand at the moment. Ordering some more tubing shortly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And I would love where you work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get me a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to code and problem solve...OR...just apply, we have a bunch of jobs not tech related.
Click to expand...

Going to PM you...


----------



## deafboy

Ooh, nice....mobo block, get on it, lol.

And PM me for what?


----------



## Spotswood

I...I... I'm..uh...well...err...I got noth'n.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Ooh, nice....mobo block, get on it, lol.
> 
> And PM me for what?


Find me one that I want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> I...I... I'm..uh...well...err...I got noth'n.


It's only temporary


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I think Derick should get a 4k resolution monitor.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Find me one that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only temporary


lol...find yourself one, lol.

http://www.google.com/about/jobs/


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I think Derick should get a 4k resolution monitor.


Find me one for less than $1.5k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Find me one that I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...find yourself one, lol.
> 
> http://www.google.com/about/jobs/
Click to expand...

That's the link I wanted


----------



## deafboy

Haha...glad I could help


----------



## dmanstasiu

So where are these pictures?









/cuepics


----------



## derickwm

What do you mean... there are tons of pics on the previous page?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What do you mean... there are tons of pics on the previous page?


Not *those* parts


----------



## SilentKilla78

Now where the hell did you find a MARS?


----------



## derickwm

I've had it.

Been trying to get rid of the damn thing for over a month now


----------



## pepejovi

I'll give you two crisp 10 euro bills for it.


----------



## Citra

Need some Quadro 6000 as replacement.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'll give you two crisp 10 euro bills for it.


#
I'll quintuple that.
And then sell it on ebay for £500.







/


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Need some Quadro 6000 as replacement.


If only they made water blocks for Quadro cards


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If only they made water blocks for Quadro cards


manufactured blocks are so mainstream...


----------



## derickwm

Somehow I was expecting a comment like that. I agree, however the wallet doesn't allow custom made blocks sadly.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Somehow I was expecting a comment like that. I agree, however the wallet doesn't allow custom made blocks sadly.


Weird wallet. Allows for $2000 CPUs (2 of em) but not $2000 worth of 4 WBs.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Somehow I was expecting a comment like that. I agree, however the wallet doesn't allow custom made blocks sadly.


Then work more until is allows it.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Then work more until is allows it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Somehow I was expecting a comment like that. I agree, however the wallet doesn't allow custom made blocks sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird wallet. Allows for $2000 CPUs (2 of em) but not $2000 worth of 4 WBs.
Click to expand...

It's all about priorities bud. Thousands of dollars in CPU spending results in ridiculous folding power. While thousands of dollars in water blocks doesn't really do much but satisify my ears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Somehow I was expecting a comment like that. I agree, however the wallet doesn't allow custom made blocks sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Then work more until is allows it.
Click to expand...


----------



## deafboy

Congrats on the 6000th post.... now get back to work so you can get blocks.


----------



## derickwm

There's a new sponsor on the horizons....


----------



## deafboy

On the horizons as in you don't yet have it?

Well hopefully that goes through so you can actually have a damn case, lol. But what case?! You have many boards! CUSTOM CASE WITH 3 MOBO PANELS!!!


----------



## DoctorNick

Nice build, but the name should be Aldrig Fornøjet


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> On the horizons as in you don't yet have it?
> 
> Well hopefully that goes through so you can actually have a damn case, lol. But what case?! You have many boards! CUSTOM CASE WITH 3 MOBO PANELS!!!


Sponsorship has been confirmed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Nice build, but the name should be Aldrig Fornøjet


Hehe thanks for the heads up, my Norwegian is limited
















messing with my head. No Danish here


----------



## bruflot

Danish title!? Really derickwm?







:

Edit: Nevermind, I messed up somehow









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryleh

For such a great computer the cable management is poop!

This is probably the best $20 you can put towards a computer:

http://www.amazon.com/Large-Cable-Tie-Kit-pieces/dp/B005GR18SA

Having the cables outside the computer being taken care of is nice as well. I prefer to get something like a piece of PVC pipe and drill holes into it that match the size of the cables leaving them.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Danish title!? Really derickwm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I messed up somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Lol you saw correctly. Look at the previous page, I changed it for about 2 minutes because I wasn't paying attention and am tired








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> For such a great computer the cable management is poop!
> 
> This is probably the best $20 you can put towards a computer:
> http://www.amazon.com/Large-Cable-Tie-Kit-pieces/dp/B005GR18SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having the cables outside the computer being taken care of is nice as well. I prefer to get something like a piece of PVC pipe and drill holes into it that match the size of the cables leaving them.


Hehe don't worry this crap table with the crap cable management is all temp. I wouldn't let this build end on that awful note. Thanks though


----------



## Ryleh

Quote:
Originally Posted by *derickwm* 


> Hehe don't worry this crap table with the crap cable management is all temp. I wouldn't let this build end on that awful note. Thanks though


That's good to hear. I on the other hand have so many zip ties that I keep stuff neatly wrapped up even if it's only temporary, ahahahahah.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Congratz on the sponsor


----------



## derickwm




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Oh god this is going to be beautiful, can I have my username written somewhere on there, even on the bottom...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


No 560s in the base????


----------



## derickwm

I don't see the extra 80mm of rad space worth the cost of all the damn fan adapters... Course I could have been smart and just bought 140mm cougar fans to begin with


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't see the extra 80mm of rad space worth the cost of all the damn fan adapters... Course I could have been smart and just bought 140mm cougar fans to begin with


Am i the only one that get's dirty pictures in mind when i see this sentence?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Am i the only one that get's dirty pictures in mind when i see this sentence?


Yes.

As someone who grew up in the mountains the word cougar means a large, vicious predatory cat. When I went hunting as a kid I regularly found their tracks on top of mine as I was walking home. They would stalk me, and any other hunter, just for fun.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Yes.
> As someone who grew up in the mountains the word cougar means a large, vicious predatory cat. When I went hunting as a kid I regularly found their tracks on top of mine as I was walking home. They would stalk me, and any other hunter, just for fun.


Well i guess that's one of the differences between growing up in the mountains and in the city


----------



## derickwm

Thousandth post







Also Jeppz get on IRC, I need your help...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thousandth post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Jeppz get on IRC, I need your help...


Jeppz is busy killing his brain with alcohol and loud music all weekend.


----------



## Baasha

Awesome freaking motherboards man!

Any more pics/updates? How are you liking the Dell U3011? I'm a bit partial myself!


----------



## bruflot

Waaait.. Have I missed something? Are you going with the SR-2 or the Asus one?


----------



## Citra

He's going to use _all_ the boards.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## bruflot

Oh my.. No need for pants anymore.


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Oh my.. No need for pants anymore.


If I bought a 670, how much PPD would I be looking into with my CPU @ 4.8? When I get my Retina MBP I won't really use my desktop that much anymore, so doing something useful with it wouldn't bother me at all.
Edit: Hit the quote button instead of edit..


----------



## Jeppzer

Derick, after some careful consideration, the game is on. Let's see who folds quickest on their sr-2.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Oh my.. No need for pants anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> If I bought a 670, how much PPD would I be looking into with my CPU @ 4.8? When I get my Retina MBP I won't really use my desktop that much anymore, so doing something useful with it wouldn't bother me at all.
> Edit: Hit the quote button instead of edit..
Click to expand...

I'm not really sure how well 600 series cards are folding. I know they've been having issues. If you're just going to get a laptop and not have much use for the desktop then you may as well just install Linux and do a dedicated CPU folding rig.







PM me if you have any questions and/or want links to some guides.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Derick, after some careful consideration, the game is on. Let's see who folds quickest on their sr-2.


I don't appreciate your humour


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Derick, after some careful consideration, the game is on. Let's see who folds quickest on their sr-2.


Oh it's on!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't appreciate your humour


I love you even if you can't beat me.


----------



## derickwm

ok


----------



## faMine

I want to see this in person.


----------



## derickwm

Visit. Although you may as well wait until I have more fun thins in


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Visit. Although you may as well wait until I have more fun thins in


you're my fun thing


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Visit. Although you may as well wait until I have more fun thins in


But but...if we wait we might never see it! Heck, if I left now those things might be sold by the time I get there!


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Ha.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## deafboy




----------



## derickwm

Just so you two are aware, something very dramatic would have to take place in order for me to sell the SR-2.


----------



## pepejovi

...Like you changing your mind?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just so you two are aware, something very dramatic would have to take place in order for me to sell the SR-2.


o rly?

I'll remind you in the mext page when I se a FS up.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...Like you changing your mind?


Pretty much this.


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Pretty much this.


Agreed. From the photos in the beginning, I see your Haloween Build, your Huge Display Build, and a few others in this thread.

Not Hating, just saying we all change our mind. I mean my main rig is going from a 8150 to a i7-3770k... Well, that isnt a change... Thats fixing it with fire..


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

The tubing reminds me of orange kool aid.....


----------



## fr0st.

Loading this thread on a 1.7GHz single core laptop.

>allofmyjealousy.gif


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just so you two are aware, something very dramatic would have to take place in order for me to sell the SR-2.


Oh, I don't know, you leaving the country and realizing you can't keep everything and you'd rather have the spare cash for the trip and then build something better when you get back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...Like you changing your mind?


and yeah...this.


----------



## derickwm

I'm going to keep them just to spite you now.


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just so you two are aware, something very dramatic would have to take place in order for me to sell the SR-2.


I offer 20$.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to keep them just to spite you now.


This...this has been said before. haha


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to keep them just to spite you now.
> 
> 
> 
> This...this has been said before. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


no way I am going searching for that...lol


----------



## derickwm

Then your argument is invalid. I win again.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then your argument is invalid. I win again.


If i say that if you buy me a new TV, you can't take it away from me, will you do it just to spite me?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then your argument is invalid. I win again.


And we shall wait to see who really wins...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then your argument is invalid. I win again.


i searched for about 5 minutes then gave up haha


----------



## derickwm

A new challenger sponsor appears!











A huge thanks to Michael @MIPS for the sponsor!

Sneak Peek:


























Can't wait!


----------



## pepejovi

Sweet bajeeezeus. that's a sweeeeeeet looking CPU block..


----------



## derickwm

I know right? I've been drooling over them ever since I saw them released. MIPS was kind enough to send me two!


----------



## Blindsay

What xeons exactly are you gonna use for the SR-X ?


----------



## derickwm

I'd like to say E5-2687Ws. As of right now though I couldn't really say for sure as I haven't fully decided what the wallet will allow.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd like to say E5-2687Ws. As of right now though I couldn't really say for sure as I haven't fully decided what the wallet will allow.


nice, i was gonna say micro centet has the E5-2620s for $399.99 each lol, thats what my wallet will allow







(i think im gonna get those and a server board)

Any idea when we are gonna see 7990s ?


----------



## derickwm

Nice









Well I better be seeing you in Coremageddon!

I think late this month we'll see some of those ridiculous non-reference versions. Reference versions, if ever, I think mid to late August - just so everyone is aware, I have zero plans to buy any of those non-reference 7990s unless a water block is made for them.


----------



## Citra

A computer is too mainstream. Use a calculator, pencil and paper.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> A computer is too mainstream. Use a calculator, pencil and paper.


We already went over this. He should fold on a calculator


----------



## derickwm

I would if I could


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I better be seeing you in Coremageddon!
> I think late this month we'll see some of those ridiculous non-reference versions. Reference versions, if ever, I think mid to late August - just so everyone is aware, I have zero plans to buy any of those non-reference 7990s unless a water block is made for them.


ill only have 12 cores though? those guys look 16+ no?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I better be seeing you in Coremageddon!
> I think late this month we'll see some of those ridiculous non-reference versions. Reference versions, if ever, I think mid to late August - just so everyone is aware, I have zero plans to buy any of those non-reference 7990s unless a water block is made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ill only have 12 cores though? those guys look 16+ no?
Click to expand...

Hyper threading counts as cores so you'll fit into the 24 category


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hyper threading counts as cores so you'll fit into the 24 category


hmmm 16-23 looks like ill have to disable 1 core haha.

but yeah, ill be in once i get it up and running. Wont be till next month though. Still cant decide on SR-X or a TYAN or SuperMicro board


----------



## derickwm

Oops I derped. Lol I recently changed it as it was "16-24" and "24-32". Changed the wrong one though







should be "16-24" and "25-32".


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oops I derped. Lol I recently changed it as it was "16-24" and "24-32". Changed the wrong one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be "16-24" and "25-32".


haha that makes more sense


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Those blocks....
Ooooh... Oh, baby....


----------



## derickwm

Hmm what type of fittings should I get for the MIPS matte black blocks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm what type of fittings should I get for the MIPS matte black blocks


Purty ones


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm what type of fittings should I get for the MIPS matte black blocks


If it was me...because its impossible to match the color/finish of either the mounting plate, stainless steel fasteners or delrin... I'd go with barbs and sleeved tubing ala Murderbox. Just say'n.


----------



## derickwm

Oh my, that would be quite cool.

Also...












Huge thanks to Robert!


----------



## SilentKilla78

There's an FC10?..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> There's an FC10?..


There is now! Surprise!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm what type of fittings should I get for the MIPS matte black blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me...because its impossible to match the color/finish of either the mounting plate, stainless steel fasteners or delrin... I'd go with barbs and sleeved tubing ala Murderbox. Just say'n.
Click to expand...

That sounds great!

The reason I popped in here, when did Z get fired? Just realized when I checked the coremageddon thread









ps. The FC10 looks frigging amazing!


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That sounds great!
> The reason I popped in here, when did Z get fired? Just realized when I checked the coremageddon thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. The FC10 looks frigging amazing!


Quoted from Z's sig "I was not fired.







" . Lol.

Can't wait to see this all finished! I say all because I have lost track of the build(s) in this thread so many times I gave up trying, so I'm just gonna wait till I see "Complete" in the thread title... though I somehow think I shouldn't hold my breath on that, lol.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh my, that would be quite cool.
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Robert!


Nixie tubes.


----------



## Jeppzer

239 Celcius... Seems legit.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 239 Celcius... Seems legit.


He lives down south.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 239 Celcius... Seems legit.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh my, that would be quite cool.
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Robert!


How to change the fan speeds?


----------



## deafboy

Interesing O.O O.O


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> How to change the fan speeds?


A remote


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A remote


That you will lose/misplace....


----------



## shelter

Wow those blocks







Gratz man. Can't wait to see this done.


----------



## derickwm

The plan is to velcro it to the case.


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The plan is to velcro it to the case.


Yeah, but that one time where you lay it on your desk for a few seconds - and wooosh, gone forever.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The plan is to velcro it to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that one time where you lay it on your desk for a few seconds - and wooosh, gone forever.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what it sounds like when remote controls escape.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The plan is to velcro it to the case.


I would saw that would help...but you lose stuff very easily. lol.


----------



## derickwm

Shush you


----------



## deafboy




----------



## faMine

secksay


----------



## derickwm

May do a giveaway at 50k views


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views


And what might you give away?


----------



## derickwm

I have some nice AP-15s not being used...


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views


I like the sound of this.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have some nice AP-15s not being used...


So no 2p board









lol. jk


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Excluding Russians*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of this.
Click to expand...

You seem to be ineligible sir


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Excluding Russians*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May do a giveaway at 50k views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the sound of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be ineligible sir
Click to expand...

I call rigged!
Shenanigans, there are shenanigans going on here!


----------



## derickwm

Well since I heard you're in the market for new fans, I _suppose_ I could make an exception.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well since I heard you're in the market for new fans, I _suppose_ I could make an exception.


...no
Get on IRC


----------



## derickwm

You don't want to be let into the freebie?









I just left, trying to sleep.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> trying to sleep.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You don't want to be let into the freebie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just left, trying to sleep.


I assume you won't mail to Finland.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Finland has mail? I thought you guys still carried your letters yourselves.


I heard they were implementing carrier pigeons soon.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Jepp just made me die.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have some nice AP-15s not being used...


I could always use more fans.


----------



## faMine

AP-FIFTEENNNSNSNSNSNSNNSSS


----------



## 3930K

I could always use a new fan controller...


----------



## derickwm

No spare fan controllers here


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No spare fan controllers here


You've got a sponsor


----------



## ktester

i need fans for my i5 system


----------



## 3930K

Over 50K views


----------



## deafboy

I say derick keep the fans to cool himself....


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I say derick keep the fans to cool himself....


No, just no.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I say derick keep the fans to cool himself....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> No, just no.


Derick was cool before it was cool to be cooled by cooling apparatus.


----------



## derickwm

Indeed 50k views









I'll be doing something folks don't fret! Just waiting on a couple things first.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Indeed 50k views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing something folks don't fret! Just waiting on a couple things first.


Some new motherboards maybe?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Some new motherboards maybe?


MONITORS


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Some new motherboards maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> MONITORS
Click to expand...

MICE


----------



## pelplouffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A new challenger sponsor appears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A huge thanks to Michael @MIPS for the sponsor!
> Sneak Peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


nicest block ever!!!


----------



## derickwm

Hit 5Ghz...



Dat voltage.


----------



## superericla

Dat voltage.


----------



## Citra

That voltage defeats the purpose of a xeon.


----------



## derickwm

Trololololol


----------



## superericla

Actually, now that I've noticed the 6 cores/12 threads it makes more sense. Not too bad really, especially since this is one of the few models of Xeon chips that actually overclock.


----------



## derickwm

2 Physical CPUs/12 cores/24 threads


----------



## superericla

Even better.









On an off topic note, I got my septum pierced yesterday.


----------



## derickwm

Birthday present to yourself?


----------



## superericla

Haha, yep. Although I guess buying myself a motherboard, CPU, new fans, and a custom test bench from Dwood was going far enough.


----------



## derickwm

No such thing as far enough


----------



## superericla

Very true. It was about as far as I could go with the money on hand at least. The only problem now is I don't know where to go next with my build.


----------



## derickwm

Peripheral time says I.

Or CaseLabs


----------



## rrims

Lurked for awhile. Time to officially sub to this..... madness...


----------



## deafboy

BENCHMARKS!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> BENCHMARKS!


Yes, quick! While he still has the hardware


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes, quick! While he still has the hardware


aaaannd it's gone....


----------



## Jeppzer

LOL.









Poor poor hardware, never getting used.


----------



## 3930K

Any update? It's almost 51K now


----------



## csm725

/me half-heartedly says "nice build!"


----------



## derickwm

Freebie is up!


----------



## General123

oh my gawd i really like those nvida water blocks on those gpus.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> /me half-heartedly says "nice build!"


I would like to say nice build, but you have so much hardware changing *constantly* that it's hard to qualify it as a build. Once we get some actual benchmarks and a picture of a somewhat completed computer I'll be satisfied.

until then, WORK SLAVE!


----------



## barkinos98

derick! dude bravo all that hardware just made me swim in my







. nice build going on, and I'm sure you will kick ass both at [email protected] and BOINC and stuff (yeah I'm not the guy for these, just fold on a PS3 and sometimes on a athlon) but basically real nice build and have fun (which you should already)


----------



## deafboy

Soooo derick..... 1) how tan have you gotten since you moved 2) did you sign up for that Norway show 3) if you answered yes to 2, how did it go?


----------



## DirkDaring

aesthetics > benchmarks


----------



## 3930K

Thumbs down for salmon red.


----------



## sn0w

I was attempting to read this thread but then I went blind... excited to "feel" more progrss









Thanks for making the pics easy to view - work blocks most of the sites


----------



## UNOE

Awesome

Edit : I thought you where moving or something ?

I'm loving the Ap-15 I bought from you.


----------



## Intel4Life

looking great, nice specs


----------



## MME1122

This has been going on since February? I can't believe I never saw this log before.

How do you like the performance pro? It's more expensive than a lot of other drives, especially with ones like the Samsung 830 and the Crucial M4 going on sale for like $90. Do you think it's worth the extra cost?


----------



## thepoopscooper

Great build so far, love the 5 monitors you have in surround


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> Great build so far, love the 5 monitors you have in surround


That he no longer has


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> Great build so far, love the 5 monitors you have in surround


Not anymore, those are gone









You'll find that this build (fittingly, according to its name) is ALWAYS changing. I don't mean over the course of months, I mean day-to-day it changes. You'll notice it's a running joke in this thread that his hardware is always temporary and we usually have no clue what he actually has, doesn't have, what has been ordered, etc.


----------



## Realize

digging the monitors, super jealous over here.


----------



## Boinz

Great, now cause of you I need new pants


----------



## selectstriker2

awesome build, loving the look of the raystorm


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

That's really tight man. I'm diggin it!


----------



## axipher

Loving everything about this build 

Especially the free fans


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Loving everything about this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the free fans


This.


----------



## pepejovi

Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your blog has some impressive stuff...
I'll humbly fold along with my 2600k, I admire the commitment.

As for the build itself, looks astonishing, and very well done. I'll try to inspire myself with it.
Major props!


----------



## adridu59

I've gotta say... I want your fans !









Nice build BTW.


----------



## willup

Your computer setup for sure costs more than my car. Love the look and those monitors, wow what size are those. Also here for the freebies LOL WHATS UP!


----------



## royalflush5

Nice build, you make my little phenom rig look like a toy


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Simply a Beast.


----------



## Mals

All I have to say is, however you are financing this, I would like me some of that. Very nice build, and I really appreciate the camerawork... good camera, I like the angles, and I like the everything.


----------



## sscent

nice build! how much does everything cost?


----------



## H-man

That fan on the chipset wold drive me nuts. Maybe put a water block on it or a beefier heat sink?


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Video card's galore!!


----------



## Jango Vhett

I like the name and the color scheme, great job!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I would like to say nice build, but you have so much hardware changing *constantly* that it's hard to qualify it as a build. Once we get some actual benchmarks and a picture of a somewhat completed computer I'll be satisfied.
> until then, WORK SLAVE!


Even once it's "done done", it'll still be evolving. I suffer from a similar albeit less severe strain of "derickism"


----------



## 23hocke

Can't wait to see this thing finished, btw are you still waiting for the 7990's?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Even once it's "done done", it'll still be evolving. I suffer from a similar albeit less severe strain of "derickism"


Derick's is terminal


----------



## FCOS

Sexy build, shame about the Man U flag.


----------



## Taikero

Pseudo-McDonald's arches? Orange tubing? Does this mean you'll be running your loops with Hi-C and have overly friendly clowns standing guard just outside your STH10?


----------



## silvrr

When do you think you will have the SR-X up and running with 2 cpus? I am interested to see what kind of PPD that combo will put out.


----------



## YouGotJaked

If this build was a pancake, it'd be a darn good pancake!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taikero*
> 
> Pseudo-McDonald's arches? Orange tubing? Does this mean you'll be running your loops with Hi-C and have overly friendly clowns standing guard just outside your STH10?


+1 for paedoclowns


----------



## zerobahamut

wait...so do you plan on using the lamptron FC10 on the SR-2 or the SR-X?

I have to say you may want to consider modding the first post with some kind of directory or links, because this is one helluvah confusing thread..but awesome of course


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCOS*
> 
> Sexy build, shame about the Man U flag.


Wai u hatin?


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm just hoping your ASUS workstation board works better than the last P6T7 I used (took 4 RMAs to get a good one).


----------



## mordocai rp

I love all your builds, especially nvidea themed ones


----------



## deafboy

@ all the comments on parts and ideas that are no longer part of this build....lol


----------



## listen to remix

Hey, is there any way you can combine all your updates and put it into your first post?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...


100% with you man.
So you buy 3 2P boards but don't cover 10 bucks worth of shipping expenses to mother Finland?
edit: this isn't me complaining, this is me wondering.


----------



## dmasteR

"nice build"

Seriously though, this build is a monster. Need some recent pictures!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...
> 
> 
> 
> 100% with you man.
> So you buy 3 2P boards but don't cover 10 bucks worth of shipping expenses to mother Finland?
Click to expand...

This. No UK love?


----------



## Dorianime

Whoa.. This is epic x)

Holy mother of I'm more jelly then Jello Shots. I wanna build another rig again lol Mine's nothing special anymore lol Other than the SSD and GPU i guess and Subbed.


----------



## Comp4k

This build inspired me to start folding haha, awesome build!


----------



## nubbinator

Absolutely love the orange and black. An underused color scheme if you ask me. Any plans for lighting the interior of the case?


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Maybe you will inspire me to finish my build log for my water cooled xbox.


----------



## Freemanl2430

GPU shrouds look sick!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...
> 
> 
> 
> 100% with you man.
> So you buy 3 2P boards but don't cover 10 bucks worth of shipping expenses to mother Finland?
> edit: this isn't me complaining, this is me wondering.
Click to expand...

I said I'd ship worldwide... Costs me $5-$10 to ship to US. If it costs less than $20 then I have no problem, if more than cover the difference and you're golden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Hey, is there any way you can combine all your updates and put it into your first post?


You mean like the table of contents that is in the first post?


----------



## TPE-331




----------



## GREG MISO

Derick I believe you define insanity. You are constantly repeating the same task. Buying a part then changing your mind and selling. Thus a never ending hell of pure insanity. Also great fun for us that cant afford parts and like reading buildlogs. Nice build and good luck with that insanity.









-Greg


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still waiting for those 7990's.







Subbed (even though I've been keeping up to date on it quietly).


----------



## SilentKilla78

How is there 7 more pages in 5 and a half hours? 0_o (reading from pg.10)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> How is there 7 more pages in 5 and a half hours? 0_o (reading from pg.10)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...
> 
> 
> 
> 100% with you man.
> So you buy 3 2P boards but don't cover 10 bucks worth of shipping expenses to mother Finland?
> edit: this isn't me complaining, this is me wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I'd ship worldwide... Costs me $5-$10 to ship to US. If it costs less than $20 then I have no problem, if more than cover the difference and you're golden.
Click to expand...










Shipping to nordic should be around 15 bucks for that small a package.


----------



## barkinos98

probably all the last approx 100 posts are by freebie wanters, including mine actually


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> probably all the last approx 100 posts are by freebie wanters, including mine actually


Yup, which is hilarious. Derick is buying attention and it's awesome


----------



## JoshuaaT

You have a unique build. I'm digging the color scheme.


----------



## funfortehfun

So...much...ORANGE!!!!
I likes.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yup, which is hilarious. Derick is buying attention and it's awesome


Guess that's one way to get hits on the build log









To explain, this build log is a 2P Gigabyte SR-Asus board, with Quad SLI 8800's, a 6990, and 2 ghostly 7990's. And 5 ghost u2410's.

Anyone lost yet?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Guess that's one way to get hits on the build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To explain, this build log is a 2P Gigabyte SR-Asus board, with Quad SLI 8800's, a 6990, and 2 ghostly 7990's. And 5 ghost u2410's.
> Anyone lost yet?


You forgot custom waterblocks, a custom case, the korean IPS monitor, and I believe it was 4 ghostly 7990s. Also, there's at least 2 x 2P boards or one 2p and one high end 1366.

There's also overclocked xeons, 990X's, and there was a 4p AMD G34 but now that's sold.


----------



## Badwrench

Hey derrick, did you still want me to sleeve this badboy? When I offered, it was for your original build, but I would still be willing to do this one. I can do a single psu at a time so you won't have too much downtime.









PM me if you are interested.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Amazing build...sub'd.


----------



## Sean Webster

Holy crap! How much was everything?


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You forgot custom waterblocks, a custom case, the korean IPS monitor, and I believe it was 4 ghostly 7990s. Also, there's at least 2 x 2P boards or one 2p and one high end 1366.
> There's also overclocked xeons, 990X's, and there was a 4p AMD G34 but now that's sold.


Oh right right right, I forgot.

It's also a Spotswood Test Bench stacked on top of an STH10 stacked on top of a Syrillian bench


----------



## adridu59

Hey Derrick I think you found a great way to bring attention to your thread.









And I'm still here to troll.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Oops, meant 110, haha. I just skipped 111-117, did I miss anything?


----------



## Buska103

...a lot more page numbers than the last time I looked.. lol..

I wonder what the PPD will be


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You forgot custom waterblocks, a custom case, the korean IPS monitor, and I believe it was 4 ghostly 7990s. Also, there's at least 2 x 2P boards or one 2p and one high end 1366.
> There's also overclocked xeons, 990X's, and there was a 4p AMD G34 but now that's sold.


lol...4 ghostly 7990s indeed. And technically 3 2p boards.... the 2 2011 2p and the 1 1366 2p and of course the lowly single 1p 2011


----------



## Recipe7

Very interesting thread you have going here.

I wish all build logs were as thorough as this!


----------



## Sh8erby

loving the pictures. not bad at all


----------



## hollowtek

i love how you have graphic cards laying around in a box.


----------



## koxoxok

Nice. Great camera!! Way too many monitors.


----------



## RedScorch

Killer build! Looks great!


----------



## van13330gg

Can't wait for the end product. sub'ed for future build reference. I hope you don't mind if I copy.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

This is gunna be SSWWWWEEEETTT!!!, but what do you mean by Phase? like upgrade Phase? or are you going to have a dual motherboard uber system and scale em like servers? 0.0 and which OCz SSD are you going for? Vertex series or Agility?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Oh right right right, I forgot.
> It's also a Spotswood Test Bench stacked on top of an STH10 stacked on top of a Syrillian bench


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol...4 ghostly 7990s indeed. And technically 3 2p boards.... the 2 2011 2p and the 1 1366 2p and of course the lowly single 1p 2011


Oh and you guys forgot all the super miscellaneous sponsorships, which I've completely lost track of

MIPS?
Lamptron?
Someone else? fans? idk


----------



## Starbomba

This build has changed so much i don't recognize it anymore. I'd love to see the PPD of that monster


----------



## Anth0789

Really liking the orange theme and awesome rig by the way.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh and you guys forgot all the super miscellaneous sponsorships, which I've completely lost track of
> MIPS?
> Lamptron?
> Someone else? fans? idk


Caselabs

Um....Rich and his Rad stands....not sure if there is a company name?!

the 26 Cougar fans, lol.


----------



## The_chemist21

Awesome build but once the Asrock Extreme 11 comes out will you be upgrading again?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Caselabs
> Um....Rich and his Rad stands....not sure if there is a company name?!
> the 26 Cougar fans, lol.


The cougars were sponsored? Oh, I thought he got them at 9 bucks a piece....

yes, I realize I'm Canadian. Also, hi Cole/Kyle. forget which one you are


----------



## georgerm

Been lurking in the thread for so long, and the build only gets better and better


----------



## SoliDD

looks nice


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The cougars were sponsored? Oh, I thought he got them at 9 bucks a piece....
> yes, I realize I'm Canadian. Also, hi Cole/Kyle. forget which one you are


lol...noooo, he bought them.

I'm Cole...and you are just a short drive from my home town (blaine, wa)


----------



## faMine

I want to make love in this club, in this club, in this club


----------



## raiderxx

Maybe you mentioned this already, but what camera did you use to take these pics? They look great! And the build does too. Good job!


----------



## ceaze one

Orange! Love the Cougar fans, I use them also


----------



## B-rock

The epicness of this build is amazing, those 5 monitors!


----------



## icy22

sweet build. the orange color scheme looks great


----------



## Citra

New meaning to overkill...


----------



## boogschd

we have the same camera!











wish i could say the same for the computer rigs


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol...noooo, he bought them.
> I'm Cole...and you are just a short drive from my home town (blaine, wa)


Blaine?







all the Pt.Roberts kids go there. And yeah, that's like 1 hour away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> The epicness of this build is amazing, those 5 monitors!


Not anymore!


----------



## Captain1337

I am really liking your build, especially that orange







. All you need now are those 7990s ^_^ .


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> /me half-heartedly says "nice build!"
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to say nice build, but you have so much hardware changing *constantly* that it's hard to qualify it as a build. Once we get some actual benchmarks and a picture of a somewhat completed computer I'll be satisfied.
> 
> until then, WORK SLAVE!
Click to expand...

Hey! The SR-2 is completed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Soooo derick..... 1) how tan have you gotten since you moved 2) did you sign up for that Norway show 3) if you answered yes to 2, how did it go?


I completely forgot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> Edit : I thought you where moving or something ?
> 
> I'm loving the Ap-15 I bought from you.


I did move, to Arizona







glad you're enjoying them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> This has been going on since February? I can't believe I never saw this log before.
> 
> How do you like the performance pro? It's more expensive than a lot of other drives, especially with ones like the Samsung 830 and the Crucial M4 going on sale for like $90. Do you think it's worth the extra cost?


I like it, back when I bought it it was the same price as the m4 and Samsung. For some reason it hasn't mimicked the same price drops though... At this point I'd probably just buy Samsung drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Stupid derick... Won't ship his stupid fans to glorious Finland...


I will too, L2READ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> All I have to say is, however you are financing this, I would like me some of that. Very nice build, and I really appreciate the camerawork... good camera, I like the angles, and I like the everything.


Thanks dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot*
> 
> That fan on the chipset wold drive me nuts. Maybe put a water block on it or a beefier heat sink?


MIPS is sending me an SR-2 chipset block








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I would like to say nice build, but you have so much hardware changing *constantly* that it's hard to qualify it as a build. Once we get some actual benchmarks and a picture of a somewhat completed computer I'll be satisfied.
> until then, WORK SLAVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even once it's "done done", it'll still be evolving. I suffer from a similar albeit less severe strain of "derickism"
Click to expand...

This build will never be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> Can't wait to see this thing finished, btw are you still waiting for the 7990's?


Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> When do you think you will have the SR-X up and running with 2 cpus? I am interested to see what kind of PPD that combo will put out.


Hopefully asap!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> This build inspired me to start folding haha, awesome build!


Nice! Glad I could inspire ya!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Absolutely love the orange and black. An underused color scheme if you ask me. Any plans for lighting the interior of the case?


White LED strips most likely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Still waiting for those 7990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed (even though I've been keeping up to date on it quietly).


Oh hi







made you come out from the shadows








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> probably all the last approx 100 posts are by freebie wanters, including mine actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, which is hilarious. Derick is buying attention and it's awesome
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Hey derrick, did you still want me to sleeve this badboy? When I offered, it was for your original build, but I would still be willing to do this one. I can do a single psu at a time so you won't have too much downtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you are interested.


Going to PM you shortly sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Holy crap! How much was everything?


I no longer have a car...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *van13330gg*
> 
> Can't wait for the end product. sub'ed for future build reference. I hope you don't mind if I copy.


As long as you fold








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> we have the same camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could say the same for the computer rigs


LOL


----------



## GREG MISO

What part of Az?


----------



## derickwm

Greenehaven. A little made up town 10 minutes north of Page.


----------



## GREG MISO

I know the place. If i may ask what made you move want to move there?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I know the place. If i may ask what made you move want to move there?


----------



## Erakith

Subbed, this is awesome. + rep

Though I thoroughly disapprove of the Manchester United flag/hanging behind your displays. -rep

Final result.. neutral rep! .. which is good 'cause I can't rep you anyway.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I know the place. If i may ask what made you move want to move there?


New job.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Blaine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the Pt.Roberts kids go there. And yeah, that's like 1 hour away.
> Not anymore!


Yup, bunch of those people...lol. An hour if you drive slow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I completely forgot


Fail


----------



## superericla

Great job as usual Derick. I'm considering getting an EX560 now so I'll have something to do with the eight spare NZXT fans I have.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> How is there 7 more pages in 5 and a half hours? 0_o (reading from pg.10)


That because Derick changed hardware. It's what all the updates are about, new hardware, always new hardware.


----------



## Sanders54

I approve of the name fellow norwegian!


----------



## shinigamibob

I popped by originally because of the giveaway, but that first post caught my attention.

Out of curiosity, what did you do to get sponsored - I've always wondered about what it takes.

Side note, I don't have the time to invest in this hobby (an expensive one at that I dare say), just wondering how people get sponsored. I knew a guy in my calculus class back in highschool was sponsored too (he used to get engineering samples of AMD CPU's), but I never really asked how he got to that point.


----------



## rawfuls

Lovin' the color scheme!
Pretty sweet and I don't see many of that... good job!


----------



## ktester

do u know when the 7990 coming out


----------



## derickwm

Non-ref versions should be out in the next couple weeks. Ref versions are _rumoured_ for August.


----------



## golfergolfer

This is genually one of my favourite builds







I wish that one day I could do it too


----------



## Fatt

Wow amazing build! Keep it up!


----------



## kyismaster

holy cow them monitors be sexy


----------



## Defunctronin

I just spent the last hour looking through this thread. That time was not wasted.








I don't know how you keep all this stuff straight; so many projects going on and so many components being heaped about and tested and so on and so forth, while being an editor. Sally forth, and burn that candle at both ends!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'm afraid to close the tab also as it seems whenever I look away there's 5 or six more pages whenever I return.


----------



## ugotd8

Hmmm, how to creatively say I hate (read: secretly covet) you and your hardware ????

Nice build.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> I just spent the last hour looking through this thread. That time was not wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you keep all this stuff straight; so many projects going on and so many components being heaped about and tested and so on and so forth, while being an editor. Sally forth, and burn that candle at both ends!


Lol well my university transcript sure reflected my busy-ness


----------



## Stobe

Hoooly! That build is insane! Sweet components and niice @ the 5 vertical monitor setup. (;


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That because Derick changed hardware. It's what all the updates are about, new hardware, always new hardware.


He did? I just re-read from 110-now and I didn't see anything..


----------



## derickwm

Lol the hardware hasn't changed _dramatically_ in quite some time actually. Just some ninja changes that nobody has noticed yet


----------



## Ceadderman

Never seen those NVidia blocks before. Those are kinda kewl. Wish I could find some AMD blocks like that for the 6870s'.









Not sure what else to say atm derrick cause I give you all my best stuff around the forum as it is.

Momma is watchin though.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I popped by originally because of the giveaway, but that first post caught my attention.
> Out of curiosity, what did you do to get sponsored - I've always wondered about what it takes.
> Side note, I don't have the time to invest in this hobby (an expensive one at that I dare say), just wondering how people get sponsored. I knew a guy in my calculus class back in highschool was sponsored too (he used to get engineering samples of AMD CPU's), but I never really asked how he got to that point.


Writing fancy letters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well my university transcript sure reflected my busy-ness











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol the hardware hasn't changed _dramatically_ in quite some time actually. Just some ninja changes that nobody has noticed yet


Oh I've noticed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Never seen those NVidia blocks before. Those are kinda kewl. Wish I could find some AMD blocks like that for the 6870s'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what else to say atm derrick cause I give you all my best stuff around the forum as it is.
> Momma is watchin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


Those blocks were prototypes, ergo why you've never seen them before







one of a kind


----------



## BodenM

How did I not notice this piece of awesome? Subbed


----------



## MakubeX

Damn nice. Love the monitor arrangement.


----------



## Jolting

Those blocks


----------



## AznRage

I am loooooving the picture of the SR-X box and the SR-2 box together.

The epeen is MELTING MEEEE


----------



## StormX2

I remember lurking through here about 3 months ago, wondering why you went through so many GPU's with this build

but.. when, when Did this turn into an SR-2 BUILD????

Its... amazing..


----------



## Degree

I don't want to lie, I'm posting because of the giveaway. However, I did read the thread 2 days ago while looking for threads on the live feed to lurk








Nice build, I wish I could have that much money to spend haha.
I was going to go with a custom watercooling setup but I didn't have enough money to do so, and man, watercooling is expensive








So I just went with the H100 and I have no problems with it except the loud as hell stock fans.

But wow! 5 monitors @[email protected]
Where do you work at!? Think you could give an estimate on all of these parts?


----------



## lacrossewacker

why such a big power supply, they're built to be stressed, they don't perform well unless like 70 percent or more of it is actually being utilized


----------



## Thetz

looks great...


----------



## thisispatrick

Haha yeah Ducky Shine! ;D Other stuff was already pointed out to be crazy enough


----------



## punceh

MOAR CORES! looks great!
also man u, for real?


----------



## rhyneman

Awesome build. So many monitors.... Your neighbors must think you have a techno club in your room.


----------



## Bekster

The monitor set up is great, but is it possible to mod the monitors to get rid of the monitor's black frame?

If you add quantum dots to the distilled water won't you increase the heat adsorb by the aqueous mixture. The only problem is making quantum dots is expensive. We spent about 300 dollars on materials to make small micro quantities of CdSe quantum dots. The problem is a surface area. If the quantum dots are suspend in the water, then maximizing their surface area vs volume can increase the heat transfer to the nano quantum dots. I haven't actually looked at the numbers, but just curios if such a quantum dot and water mixture would be superior to just water. Although the mixture will be cost prohibitive. I'm also curios if it would be possible to make a liquid similar to water, but that won't damage electrical components even when turn on. However, I'm also interested in alternates to liquids base coolants and instead have gas mixtures, gas will have particles suspended.

In my current research group we are investigating the molecular modeling of water.


----------



## strych9

Great build! What block is this? Looks sick!


----------



## Slygamer

Awesome build! You have my sub







!

I heard rumors of the illustrious Korean IPS Monitor, but I couldn't find any pictures. Must see!

Going back through your build log, I see that EVGA SR-X was outperformed by the ASUS board and it doesn't surprise me. My EVGA X58 Classified for my 980X wasn't that great. I couldn't position my DH-14 in the layout I wanted for airflow due to a tall EVGA heatsink on the board, but albeit it still works. I had other random issues with it as well and overall it was not a good experience. Should have RMA'ed the board but I didn't have that much time to play around with it. Something about EVGA boards hmm....

EVGA video cards are awesome though and would recommend them in a heartbeat!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Dem blocks look incredible. Cant wait for the finished product.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Mores pics plz







.


----------



## matrix2000x2

I really like your photography skills.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bekster*
> 
> The monitor set up is great, but is it possible to mod the monitors to get rid of the monitor's black frame?


Depends on the monitor, not sure about these particular ones but most can have the bezel safely removed and still look fairly good.

OP: I wasn't aware NVIDIA had their own branded waterblocks.. or are they custom?


----------



## CudaBoy71

Very nice build...


----------



## kyismaster

its custom...


----------



## Krusher33

All that hardware is making me mouth water...


----------



## TheBadBull

All these posts @[email protected]

This thread has been sitting in the top 5 of my sub list ever since you put that freebie up. Before that it has been on average sitting a tad further down for a month now.

Clever boy.

You better be coming with some updates soon. :3

Also the nearly 5000 views in a day o_o


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Never seen those NVidia blocks before. Those are kinda kewl. Wish I could find some AMD blocks like that for the 6870s'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what else to say atm derrick cause I give you all my best stuff around the forum as it is.
> 
> Momma is watchin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hehe







They are prototype blocks and sadly never made it market








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh I've noticed


Oh you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> I am loooooving the picture of the SR-X box and the SR-2 box together.
> 
> The epeen is MELTING MEEEE


Lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I remember lurking through here about 3 months ago, wondering why you went through so many GPU's with this build
> 
> but.. when, when Did this turn into an SR-2 BUILD????
> 
> Its... amazing..


It was spontaneous, of course








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> why such a big power supply, they're built to be stressed, they don't perform well unless like 70 percent or more of it is actually being utilized


Oh I can guarantee you that they'll all be stressed to at least 70%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> Haha yeah Ducky Shine! ;D Other stuff was already pointed out to be crazy enough


Winnar poast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> MOAR CORES! looks great!
> also man u, for real?


Why all the Man U hate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhyneman*
> 
> Awesome build. So many monitors.... Your neighbors must think you have a techno club in your room.


Building a bomb has been mentioned a couple times..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Great build! What block is this? Looks sick!


It's a custom prototype block from nVidia, sadly never made it to production.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slygamer*
> 
> Awesome build! You have my sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I heard rumors of the illustrious Korean IPS Monitor, but I couldn't find any pictures. Must see!
> 
> Going back through your build log, I see that EVGA SR-X was outperformed by the ASUS board and it doesn't surprise me. My EVGA X58 Classified for my 980X wasn't that great. I couldn't position my DH-14 in the layout I wanted for airflow due to a tall EVGA heatsink on the board, but albeit it still works. I had other random issues with it as well and overall it was not a good experience. Should have RMA'ed the board but I didn't have that much time to play around with it. Something about EVGA boards hmm....
> 
> EVGA video cards are awesome though and would recommend them in a heartbeat!


Monitor should be here Monday or Tuesday. Yeahhh I was pretty bummed to hear the SR-X outperformed the Asus but oh well I spose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> I really like your photography skills.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bekster*
> 
> The monitor set up is great, but is it possible to mod the monitors to get rid of the monitor's black frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the monitor, not sure about these particular ones but most can have the bezel safely removed and still look fairly good.
> 
> OP: I wasn't aware NVIDIA had their own branded waterblocks.. or are they custom?
Click to expand...

Prototype blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> All these posts @[email protected]
> 
> This thread has been sitting in the top 5 of my sub list ever since you put that freebie up. Before that it has been on average sitting a tad further down for a month now.
> 
> Clever boy.
> 
> You better be coming with some updates soon. :3
> 
> Also the nearly 5000 views in a day o_o


Hehe







STH10, MIPS, and the FC10 should all be here shortly!


----------



## Shrak

More FC10 please


----------



## TheBadBull

I've always had a weakness for nixie tubes. That FC10 is going to look amazing. How is it controlled? Remote?


----------



## derickwm

Yeah it has a controller.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah it has a controller.


Did you have a controller before it was cool?


----------



## derickwm

Is asking even necessary?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

"Nice build."

I'll come up with something better once I get off work


----------



## derickwm

I'll make sure to have a new validation for you when you return


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll make sure to have a new validation for you when you return


5.2GHz or bust!

Hint... might want to use some software to get there on this one


----------



## derickwm

I tried 5.2 last night, without software. I got to the desktop then BSOD'd after a second. Put more volts... then my bootmgr failed. Trying again shortly.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I tried 5.2 last night, without software. I got to the desktop then BSOD'd after a second. Put more volts... then my bootmgr failed. Trying again shortly.


You need moar Finnish weather.


----------



## faMine

derick I'm coming over


----------



## ryandigweed

I like how you have written in detail about ur rig, but i can't view the pics.. :S


----------



## derickwm

Why can't you view pics?

Booted into 5.2Ghz








Validation

More tweaking to come..


----------



## superericla

Nearly 1.7v... Ouch. At least you made it to 5.2!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

1.7V is a bit higher than I'd go on air, lol. When I'm air testing, I'll boot at around 1.55V and a lower clock, then kick voltage up to 1.65V max and raise clocks slowly until it crashes. Booting is pretty stressful and you don't want your chip under much load while you're running voltages that high.


----------



## derickwm

I was seeing about 45 degrees on water, idle. I turned up the AC in the house though







but yeah, every time it BSOD'd I'd get really nervous. That's the highest I've been with volts









Last one for today...


----------



## Shrak

H4x, I see no voltage! Best OC ever? Running it on hopes and dreams at this point


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dude... your version of CPU-Z is *old school*. Did you use the max validation tool with E-Leet?

Anyways... well done. You'll have a hard time getting much higher on the SR2. They really struggle with BCLK over 205. Most people need LN2 on the IOH and even then only get up to ~215.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah I used the E-Leet one for that last validation.







I hadn't realized how ghetto it was. Guess I'll have to do it again later with CPU-Z.


----------



## faMine

I'm in shock and awe. I'll have to reward you later.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah I used the E-Leet one for that last validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized how ghetto it was. Guess I'll have to do it again later with CPU-Z.


I didn't realize E-Leet had gone so long without an update. I just used E-Leet to do the overclocking and then I usually validated with a regular instance of CPU-Z.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm in shock and awe. I'll have to reward you later.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah I used the E-Leet one for that last validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized how ghetto it was. Guess I'll have to do it again later with CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize E-Leet had gone so long without an update. I just used E-Leet to do the overclocking and then I usually validated with a regular instance of CPU-Z.
Click to expand...

Yeah, probably do some more playing later anyway with less cores/threads. 2 cores per CPU will run @27 multiplier









Have to beat your validation in the 5Ghz club hehe


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably do some more playing later anyway with less cores/threads. 2 cores per CPU will run @27 multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to beat your validation in the 5Ghz club hehe


27 multi ftw!

What's my valid there anyway? Also, when you going to join us in the 6GHz thread?


----------



## derickwm

I think you have 5.55 or something.

6Ghz eh? Maybe if I bought a R3E, turned off HT and only used 2 cores. I do have an ROG Xpander I've been meaning to use









Or more realistically dropped some money on an LN2 setup.


----------



## jellis142

Looked at the first page. Phase 1, not bad. Phase 2... not bad *lightly drooling*. It went out of control from there. You are my new favorite overkiller


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you have 5.55 or something.
> 6Ghz eh? Maybe if I bought a R3E, turned off HT and only used 2 cores. I do have an ROG Xpander I've been meaning to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or more realistically dropped some money on an LN2 setup.


EXPANDED


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you have 5.55 or something.
> 6Ghz eh? Maybe if I bought a R3E, turned off HT and only used 2 cores. I do have an ROG Xpander I've been meaning to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or more realistically dropped some money on an LN2 setup.


Ohh... the W3520 submission! I'm still proud of that... 266 BCLK is no laughing matter! The second highest I've ever managed was 262, I believe. Hitting 6.7 was cake with the 980X, though... unlocked multipliers are a godsend when using LN2.


----------



## kubed_zero

Oh, the computing power!!!! BEAUTIFUL! and those AP-15s


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quite a bit of posts for the fans...but not as many pictures as I wanted....


----------



## derickwm

Yeah I bet that unlocked multi is nice








. I think I've pretty much maxed out my SR-2 sadly. Doesn't like to work over 208 BCLK.


----------



## deafboy

Still pretty damn impressive. lol


----------



## kevinf

Breathtaking. I really want to get sponsored now! I would love to build that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Those waterblocks are sexy. This build is awesome.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quality pictures. Even for an open-case build, you still manage to organize it very well







.


----------



## youra6

I have to agree with those waterblocks being sexy. What I would give to get one in my case.


----------



## dranas

I have computer envy....sweet build


----------



## Matt-Matt

That's alot of fans!








Next time you could save some cash and make a case from them!









With the 7970's do you always go for the same style/brand or do you not get a choice in the matter?









EDIT: Lovely to see the Samsung WonderRAM appear in this! It's kind of hilarious that Samsung probably can't make enough of this stuff for the demand due to websites like this!


----------



## bigkahuna360

I wish I had the money you have to make these awesome builds.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah I bet that unlocked multi is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I've pretty much maxed out my SR-2 sadly. Doesn't like to work over 208 BCLK.


It's really once you get to around 200, that it starts to get finicky. (at least I found).
The general consensus from those who has processors similar to mine could barely get em above 200-210 bclk, 208 isn't bad at all considering the processors you have. That being said, I've seen people do Upper 4 GHZ, and I think even 5 with LN2. I wish I had the budget you had. /jealous


----------



## trainman

That is an amazing build, and your photography is darn good too!


----------



## iCrap

Nice build btw.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah I bet that unlocked multi is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I've pretty much maxed out my SR-2 sadly. Doesn't like to work over 208 BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really once you get to around 200, that it starts to get finicky. (at least I found).
> The general consensus from those who has processors similar to mine could barely get em above 200-210 bclk, 208 isn't bad at all considering the processors you have. That being said, I've seen people do Upper 4 GHZ, and I think even 5 with LN2. I wish I had the budget you had. /jealous
Click to expand...

Hehe I'm running 4.55 24/7 and I was running 5.39 earlier today on water


----------



## medtechgreg

I really like the red/black/orange. Also that mobo is gorgeous


----------



## derickwm

Which one


----------



## medtechgreg

Oh, that SR-2.


----------



## derickwm

If I do, it'll only be with 2 cores/4 threads with each CPU so I can unlock that last multi.


----------



## itskerby

Phase 2 needs....2 phase units?

And more Ghz


----------



## Zero4549

Want to build me one next?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If I do, it'll only be with 2 cores/4 threads with each CPU so I can unlock that last multi.


Kill HT for the valid. Makes a bit easier.


----------



## Triniboi82

Love those nvidia cooling blocks, do they make those for the 680? Looks clean. Would like to WC mine but I fig I'd wait till I get another for SLI. & did you say *7990 ...s*









Mustbe sweet to be sponsored....would like to ask as well when these monsters are built how does it work in respect to the sponsors....are the machines to be displayed @ shows? you get to keep the parts? Just curious what happens with these sponsored builds. Thanks


----------



## King Who Dat

D'aawwwww. DerBear.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skoobs

been stalking this build for a long time, but never commented. hope we get some updates soon


----------



## jagz

Well constructed build log and excellent pictures


----------



## supra_rz

like the pictures like the build. well done


----------



## invena

Building your rig outdoors must be nice, but also ballsy. I would freak with all the forces of nature. Excellent build by the way, impeccable craftsmanship.


----------



## phillyd

I like where this is going


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invena*
> 
> Building your rig outdoors must be nice, but also ballsy. I would freak with all the forces of nature. Excellent build by the way, impeccable craftsmanship.


Agreed, don't you freak if its rains or just from dust flying everywhere?


----------



## ryandigweed

When i click on the "show pictures" it just directs me to the top portion of the page. :S


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *invena*
> 
> Building your rig outdoors must be nice, but also ballsy. I would freak with all the forces of nature. Excellent build by the way, impeccable craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, don't you freak if its rains or just from dust flying everywhere?
Click to expand...

Lol no. Whenever it actually does rain in Arizona, there is plenty of warning







. As for dust, only when the wind is blowing, which is also pretty obvious


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol no. Whenever it actually does rain in Arizona, there is plenty of warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As for dust, only when the wind is blowing, which is also pretty obvious


Indoor photos are too mainstream. amiright?


----------



## derickwm

Yes, and the lighting in my new place is somehow even worse than my old place... All the pictures taken inside are a lot worse than the ones outside


----------



## zdude

I am so jealous with all that LGA 2011 goodness, all I have is a single lga 2011 and you have two on one board


----------



## SalisburySteak

You take some pretty nice pictures. And I don't know why, but the box of fans made me laugh.


----------



## nakiki

you sir, have a fine build. that thing is a monster


----------



## skyisover

I wish I could get this. Nice job!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Very cool!!! And very expensive. I'm impressed with how clean and organized everything looks.


----------



## trojan92

My Q8300 salutes you


----------



## Skoobs

love the heck out of that lamptron fc10! my grandpa just gave me a volt meter that has a readout just like that, except it is actually vintage.

edit: heres some bad pictures of it


----------



## stealthybox

Love the orange and black.
Favorite color.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Love the orange and black.
> Favorite color.


that's two colors


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's two colors


Black isn't a color, it's the absence of light.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Black isn't a color, it's the absence of light.


you're soon to be the absence of a user


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's two colors
> 
> 
> 
> Black isn't a color, it's the absence of light.
Click to expand...

That's like the oldest joke ever... All colours are light (or absence of it). We used to say that in elementary school


----------



## sleepy916

It looks amazing!


----------



## H3||scr3am

<3 Nixies









this is my alarm clock in my room








http://www.nocrotec.com/shop/product_info.php/info/p127_IN-18-Blue-Dream-Nixie-Clock.html

@OP welcome to the 5Gigglehertz SR-2 Club







, it's pretty exclusive


----------



## Celcius

Looking good, I enjoyed looking at the old pictures as much as I enjoyed looking at the new ones.
Seeing those 8800GTX's took me back to the good old days


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Looking good, I enjoyed looking at the old pictures as much as I enjoyed looking at the new ones.
> Seeing those 8800GTX's took me back to the good old days


I know right. Love the nostalgia!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepy916*
> 
> It looks amazing!


Thanks bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> <3 Nixies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my alarm clock in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nocrotec.com/shop/product_info.php/info/p127_IN-18-Blue-Dream-Nixie-Clock.html
> 
> @OP welcome to the 5Gigglehertz SR-2 Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's pretty exclusive


I want








And thanks! It was a fun/good feeling to join the club


----------



## bruflot

Does your parents know what you spend your money on?








Awesome build(s) though!


----------



## derickwm

Lol no? They haven't bothered me about financials in quite some time and I only see 'em once a year. And we all know how much my hardware changes over the period of a year


----------



## Jeppzer

In your case? About 365 times.


----------



## Nicolas11x12

Looks very good. Keep it up! I like it and I see lots of other people do too!


----------



## faMine

Almost at 1337 replies


----------



## derickwm

Ikr


----------



## faMine

L337


----------



## phillyd

how so many replies? :O


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> how so many replies? :O


Three reasons:
High end hardware
sexy waterblocks
free prizes to people who replied to this and the thread on freebies


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Three reasons:
> High end hardware
> sexy waterblocks
> free prizes to people who replied to this and the thread on freebies


And folding OT lol


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> how so many replies? :O


Norwegian title, that's why.


----------



## TheLawIX

That build is epic clean, wish I could take such perfect pictures as well.


----------



## xDriftyy

What card is this?!


----------



## driftingforlife

The ASUS MARS. used 2 GTX285 cores. Only made a 1000. The is also the MARS II and the MARS III is comeing soon.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> The ASUS MARS. used 2 GTX285 cores. Only made a 1000. The is also the MARS II and the MARS III is comeing soon.


I've never got why the MARS card was limited edition. A lot of R&D must go into making the card, and a lot of people want it, so it doesn't make sense to not allow them to buy it.


----------



## driftingforlife

Kus they cost about £1200-£1500 EACH.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Kus they cost about £1200-£1500 EACH.


But if they sell all of them, it must mean that there is more demand, as they obviously didn't release exactly enough to meet demand.


----------



## driftingforlife

But if they make more and more its not a limited addition.


----------



## deafboy

Cause if everyone could have one then derick wouldn't buy them because then they would be too mainstream...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> But if they make more and more its not a limited addition.


But if people will pay $1500 for it anyway, then why not just sell it as a standard product? Who cares if it's a limited edition?


----------



## derickwm

Because people wouldn't pay $1500 for a non limited edition card.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Because people wouldn't pay $1500 for a non limited edition card.


^This.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Because people wouldn't pay $1500 for a non limited edition card.


Wait, really? I thought people went for MARS cards because they wanted to have the best possible card on the market.


----------



## derickwm

If people are spending money on performance it's going to be 4 way SLI setups, not 2 dual gpu cards that most likely won't have retail waterblocks. Although Bitspower did make some for the Mars I


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If people are spending money on performance it's going to be 4 way SLI setups, not 2 dual gpu cards that most likely won't have retail waterblocks. Although Bitspower did make some for the Mars I


inb4 one appears in next update


----------



## derickwm

Bitspower wouldn't respond to my email for one


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bitspower wouldn't respond to my email for one


Email is too mainstream. Carrier pigeon, go!


----------



## derickwm

No pigeons in Arizona.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No pigeons in Arizona.


Carrier camel spiders.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Because people wouldn't pay $1500 for a non limited edition card.


No, but damn close...lol. How much did you sell the 690 for


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> And folding OT lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Because people wouldn't pay $1500 for a non limited edition card.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but damn close...lol. How much did you sell the 690 for
Click to expand...

That's different







I'm pretty sure the GTX295 sold pretty well when it was first released correct? When the Asus Mars 3 comes out, the 690s equal, I'm sure it'll be twice the price because of its "limitedness".


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That's different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the GTX295 sold pretty well when it was first released correct? When the Asus Mars 3 comes out, the 690s equal, I'm sure it'll be twice the price because of its "limitedness".


Well you should have clarified...


----------



## derickwm

Clarified what?


----------



## deafboy

ugh...lol. Too tired to bother. lol.


----------



## derickwm

What is Fedex thinking


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What is Fedex thinking


Lol Alaska

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gflgs

I used to do [email protected] on my Ps3, you've motivated me and enlightened me on how to build my own folding machine.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Wish my build was that nice.....


----------



## UsedPaperclip

*Dat Rig*


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gflgs*
> 
> I used to do [email protected] on my Ps3, you've motivated me and enlightened me on how to build my own folding machine.


Awesome









Be sure to check out the guides in my sig. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## XiZeL

OMG i came here for a giveaway and found the most awesome thread ever!!!!! who cares about the giveaway


----------



## Blizlake

Do you have an update in that package in Alaska? That would explain why there hasn't been an update for a while


----------



## derickwm

Sadly the only thing stopping updates is shipping! Waiting for 4 different packages to come in


----------



## mvrb

That's a very nice build, I like it a lot!


----------



## IrishV8

you do know you have created a monster right?


----------



## The_chemist21

Looking good but once you get the package we need tons of pictures.


----------



## Vedyl

Wow...just amazing.
I love the Mars








Also the color scheme of the build,fans and tubing looks really cool








and the specs..


----------



## onestack

awesome build cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Citra

Can't wait to see the case!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Subbed and forever a fan of your work! Btw, your check list makes it easy for viewers like me to follow your build!


----------



## blue-cat

They sell orange sata cables!!!?







I'm going to get me some of them. Love the orange and your photos are such good quality.


----------



## lurker2501

With the fast growing amount of posts i'd suggest updating the first page every once in a while, otherwise it is hard to follow the build.


----------



## Talynn67

Very cool, are you going to case it eventually or leave it open? I should try and get sponsorship for folding, I'm trying now to put together an inexpensive dedicated folding rig for the team competitions, that way i can have the TARDIS as back up should something go horribly horribly wrong.


----------



## icy22

Awesome. :thumb:i


----------



## silvrr

What is your 24/7 overclock going to be on the 1366 xeons? Any PPD numbers yet?


----------



## TheBadBull

International shipping is really stupidly set up. :/

Any estimated arrival time for the next parts required to get the build back on the road again?


----------



## B-rock

Progress is looking very niiiiice


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> International shipping is really stupidly set up. :/
> 
> Any estimated arrival time for the next parts required to get the build back on the road again?


Tuesday one package is coming. Hoping a couple by Friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> With the fast growing amount of posts i'd suggest updating the first page every once in a while, otherwise it is hard to follow the build.


OP is up to date with the only thing missing is links to recent validations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What is your 24/7 overclock going to be on the 1366 xeons? Any PPD numbers yet?


I run 4.55 24/7. On an 8101 I'm only getting 130nk ppd in a Linux vm. Need to switch it up though as I'm getting a lot less ppd then I would normally in native Linux.


----------



## siffonen

Wicked build! i wish i could make something like this


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I run 4.55 24/7. On an 8101 I'm only getting *130nk ppd* in a Linux vm. Need to switch it up though as I'm getting a lot less ppd then I would normally in native Linux.


----------



## curb

The orange tubing looks sick. I wonder why I don't see them more often. Hopefully this will get the orange tube mojo going.


----------



## CTRLurself

200 posts and no moar rig pics? Come on Derick, I think you're just milking it now


----------



## deafboy

What was in Alaska?! And what is going back to Korea?!

lol. You buy a monitor and it being denied importation? lol.


----------



## Onions

great job so far man hope to see some more pics soon also almsot 1400 replys


----------



## justdan

Very nice!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What was in Alaska?! And what is going back to Korea?!
> 
> lol. You buy a monitor and it being denied importation? lol.


lol


----------



## Nilareon

Dat cash flow...

sick build wish I could afford to do something like this.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I run 4.55 24/7. On an 8101 I'm only getting *130nk ppd* in a Linux vm. Need to switch it up though as I'm getting a lot less ppd then I would normally in native Linux.
Click to expand...

Hey








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> 200 posts and no moar rig pics? Come on Derick, I think you're just milking it now


I wish I had more pics to share







I've got nothing new in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> great job so far man hope to see some more pics soon also almsot 1400 replys


Me too!


----------



## hello im sean

Ahh sick nixie's! love those man, such a great touch of vintage and modern.


----------



## WolverineM

Love the build. Hoping I can do something like this someday.


----------



## Dorianime

-flawed edit-


----------



## Sqrldg

Cool build man!


----------



## derickwm

Fedex guy just showed up... and it's a beautiful day out


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Fedex guy just showed up... and it's a beautiful day out


pics or... gtho


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Fedex guy just showed up... and it's a beautiful day out


Pikshures


----------



## Simsim

Wow, this looks really nice. More pictures!


----------



## derickwm

Best news: No dead pixels


----------



## ElevenEleven

Nothing like a great Arizona horizon to make a photo background









Congrats on the good monitor!


----------



## derickwm

Lol no. Just a want to help


----------



## stren

Hey you didn't tease us a week before posting pics?

Also you must powdercoat the monitor case orange to match









Also when does the case arrive?


----------



## derickwm

Tempting to powder coat the back...

Jim said it should be shipped sometime mid week. So today or tomorrow hopefully! Can't imagine it'll take too long from where he's located.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tempting to powder coat the back...


It comes off so easily - you should!


----------



## ihatelolcats

i like that fan controller a lot...but what do the numbers mean?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best news: No dead pixels


Better news, awesome choice









EDIT: I'm so late to the party, great build you've got here


----------



## deafboy

Yay for new monitors! Now get more!!!

And definitely powdercoat the back.


----------



## LtStinger

hahaha I don't even...I don't even...that mars graphics card looks like my car would suffer more damage if I drove into it. All of this hardware turns me on more than any woman could, is that strange? That might be a little strange.


----------



## shineon2011

Powder coat...powder coat!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best news: No dead pixels


oh nice! Any reason why you picked it over a catleap?


----------



## kulbida

Nice build. I like the camera work too, good shots


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> oh nice! Any reason why you picked it over a catleap?


Portrait...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> hahaha I don't even...I don't even...that mars graphics card looks like my car would suffer more damage if I drove into it. All of this hardware turns me on more than any woman could, is that strange? That might be a little strange.


I don't find that strange at all... but then I've been on /b


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> oh nice! Any reason why you picked it over a catleap?


It's built better...same panel yes, but the stand and build quality is very solid with the Crossover. Mine has been great


----------



## phillyd

I'll probably get it then. I think it looks a heck of a lot better!


----------



## medtechgreg

This is such a beast. Hope you get the performance you are expecting.


----------



## Defunctronin

How many panels are you going to have in total?
Moar is better; or so I have read.


----------



## Sean Webster

Needs more pictures...and monitors.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think it needs more 7990's.


----------



## jvkua

Damn. Nice pics with the monitor. Do they look as nice on the monitor itself.


----------



## twich12

this is a ridiculous build... i want


----------



## SilentKilla78

Just posting again so this goes back up the top of my updates list..


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Needs more pictures...and monitors.


And more SSDs.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvkua*
> 
> Damn. Nice pics with the monitor. Do they look as nice on the monitor itself.


Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i like that fan controller a lot...but what do the numbers mean?


The numbers indicate "the speed" each channel is at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yay for new monitors! Now get more!!!
> 
> And definitely powdercoat the back.


If I can find a good price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> hahaha I don't even...I don't even...that mars graphics card looks like my car would suffer more damage if I drove into it. All of this hardware turns me on more than any woman could, is that strange? That might be a little strange.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> oh nice! Any reason why you picked it over a catleap?
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait...
Click to expand...

Yay for minions answering questions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> How many panels are you going to have in total?
> Moar is better; or so I have read.


I haven't ruled out 3...or 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think it needs more 7990's.


I know right...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers indicate "the speed" each channel is at.
> If I can find a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for minions answering questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ruled out 3...or 5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think it needs more 7990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right...
Click to expand...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If I can find a good price.
> Yay for minions answering questions


Where exactly are you at again... I might be able to suggest someone in the area. lol.

And I am not a minion


----------



## Jeppzer

No, you are a miniatureon.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i love dual cpu builds never thought xeons were good because ive never owned one but i would love to have just half of your parts and i could have a way better pc then mine lol epici build


----------



## Jeppzer

Problem is, half his parts are shipping away to new owners, and the other half is shipping to him. He actually have about 1 item at a time in his possession.


----------



## derickwm

What...


----------



## AssortedPeas

Nice worklog


----------



## derickwm

STH10 has been delivered... I'm stuck at work. Stay tuned...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> STH10 has been delivered... I'm stuck at work. Stay tuned...












Please tape this.... I want to see you put it together. lol.


----------



## derickwm

LOL remember last time we taped a "how to do" it was so bad >.<

Besides I'm a dip, the video wouldn't even fit in YT's 10 hour limit.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> LOL *remember last time we taped a "how to do"* it was so bad >.<
> Besides I'm a dip, the video wouldn't even fit in YT's 10 hour limit.


Why do you think I want you to do it?

Do NOT scratch the powdercoat...lol

Can't wait to see it...should be sexy


----------



## deafboy

btw...we need to chat later tonight. Got some ideas to bounce off of ya.


----------



## derickwm

Sounds good.

Camera battery is dead


----------



## Newwt

awesome build, i'm jelly man.


----------



## derickwm

Teaser:


----------



## deafboy

Oooh, that will look really nice.


----------



## Blizlake

Un-frigging-believable. ORANGE CASELABS W00T








Can it get any closer to perfection? It was a rhetorical question. No, it cannot get closer to perfection.


----------



## Reptile

I looked at this picture for 5 minutes straight. The orange looks so awesome


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Teaser:


I want one of those.


----------



## faMine

does it blend?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at this picture for 5 minutes straight. The orange looks so awesome


I'm still disturbed by the fact that he didn't align the fans before taking the picture.


----------



## John`

Incredible build! All that horsepower! Sub'd!


----------



## iandroo888

amazing build... at first when i was going thru this build log, i was like.. wonder what his color scheme gonna be... then i realized after a while it was orange and black .. oh my D:


----------



## ArkAngel666

Ugh, jealous beyond belief right now...









Can't wait to see the case up and hardware in... I've seen some horrible attempts at black and orange colour coding but I can't help but think this will be sweet!


----------



## derickwm

Just finished putting it altogether. (Lol) it's dark out now but I'll try to upload a few tonight and the rest tomorrow


----------



## slicedtoad

I came here just to post a comment to be eligible for freebies but ended up reading the whole thread... very nice build.


----------



## itskerby

More STH10!


----------



## derickwm

Well here they are









I was taking pictures of the build process... but it seemed unnecessary and was slowing me down hehe so here are a few progress/unboxing pics along with some final pics. I'll be taking a lot more tomorrow with hardware in it in the beautiful AZ sun!


















































Finals Shots:

























































^lul wrong focus point

A HUGE THANKS TO JIM @ CASELABS! This case is a work of art, just breath taking. The instructions were easy and straightforward, everything was labeled well, and all the material is amazing quality.


----------



## dmanstasiu

The orange/black case, shot during the night, is an amazing combo. Now hurry up and get that SR-2 in there


----------



## ArkAngel666

Omg, it's like... SO pretty, like... om-

... I'm sorry, I don't know what came over me.









Looks epic! CaseLabs do indeed do mighty fine work... my "xTreme" sig rig is gonna be built in a mountain mods Extended Ascension, then I absolutely must do a build in a CaseLabs case just for the sake of having an excuse to get one!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys.

Poll:
Matte Black
OR
Orange
OR
Black Chrome
OR
Purple

Tubing will be clear with either an orange pastel or Mayhems new thermal changing dye. Most radiators/blocks/etc will be black.


----------



## Jeppzer

blocks matte black or shiny black?


----------



## derickwm

Edited poast, still stick with your original answer or?


----------



## Jeppzer

Didn't answer my question.


----------



## derickwm

Oop misread lol. Matte black.


----------



## ChaosAD

Sick hardware and sick case, i hate u cause u make me want to spend money i dont have







I would go with either black fittings and orange tube or the exact opposite


----------



## derickwm

I'll never allow myself to use black tubing so I'll put a vote under black fittings


----------



## ChaosAD

I really like black tubing. You have no taste i guess. Thats no problem, just get some equally sexy orange tubing and stop with the voting thing


----------



## Jeppzer

matte black fittings to match the blocks.


----------



## superericla

Matte black.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Orange tubing, matte black fittings.

Btw gloss orange or matte orange?


----------



## Jeppzer

And dude, purple?!?!








I think we need to call a doctor. A colour coordination doctor.


----------



## pepejovi

Pink tube*, white fittings.

(*See-thru tube + pink coolant)


----------



## derickwm

Jeppz I thought you of all people would appreciate an orange and purple combo









To assess tonight's damages:

3x Corsair Dominator Sets
Silverstone USB 3.0 Card Reader
2x Monsoon Matte Black 6 packs

...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppz I thought you of all people would appreciate an orange and purple combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To assess tonight's damages:
> 3x Corsair Dominator Sets
> Silverstone USB 3.0 Card Reader
> 2x Monsoon Matte Black 6 packs
> ...


I'm glad to think that I was directly responsible for all three purchases.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppz I thought you of all people would appreciate an orange and purple combo


If the fittings are the only thing purple.. it'll look hideous. You need purple case or mobo to go with that to make it look awesome.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> If the fittings are the only thing purple.. it'll look hideous. You need purple case or mobo to go with that to make it look awesome.


NO PURPLE. THAT'S FINAL.

GOOD DAY, SIR. I SAID GOOD DAY.


----------



## derickwm

I had planned on dunking the SR-X in purple paint. Cover up that salmon colour!


----------



## Jeppzer

+rep for dunking motherboard in paint.


----------



## SilentKilla78

.... I was going to vote for purple...


----------



## axipher

So will this computer be able to power a Folding Editor's duties?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppz I thought you of all people would appreciate an orange and purple combo :thumbsdown:


Orange and purple? What?


----------



## deafboy

Looking good Derick....black fittings!


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Orange and purple? What?


Phoenix suns?


----------



## deafboy

Oh, and Enzotech black fittings please...not that you'll see it, the orange o-ring adds a nice touch. lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Moar pics please










EDIT: My little input - matte black fittings


----------



## Onions

i vote purple







great work man


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I want to put my X58A-OC in that case... soooo badly :/


----------



## Caruban

black fittings, hard clear acrylic tube!!! orange coolant.

Really, this build needs the completeness of hard-line tubing, and Acrylic is MUCH easier than copper. It's really easy to work with, as it turns out, and I plan on doing this to my build soon.

As long as I'm finally out of the lurking closet on this build, it really is incredible. I absolutely cannot wait until I have the financial means to do a build like this myself.

Edit: You'd need to use either something like Bitspower MultiLink Adapters or any Pneumatic push-to-connect fittings. Festo has some good ones.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh, and Enzotech black fittings please...not that you'll see it, the orange o-ring adds a nice touch. lol.


This


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> black fittings, hard clear acrylic tube!!! orange coolant.
> -snip-


This


----------



## Gualichu04

I love the theme of the build and making it a dedicated folder is a major plus.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh, and Enzotech black fittings please...not that you'll see it, the orange o-ring adds a nice touch. lol.


I already have those







can you see them? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> black fittings, hard clear acrylic tube!!! orange coolant..


I neither confirm nor deny that this is already in the works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I want to put my X58A-OC in that case... soooo badly :/


My UD7-X79 will be making an appearance....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I already have those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you see them? lol


You think I look that closely at your stuff? lol. I knew you had a couple but didn't know how many


----------



## Krusher33

Purple


----------



## derickwm

Lol well if you don't look that closely for the orange o-rings then probably no one else will either. Hell I can barely see them when up close IRL.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well if you don't look that closely for the orange o-rings then probably no one else will either. Hell I can barely see them when up close IRL.


But they are there...and that my friend is attention to detail. lol.

I feel like you need an accent color.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well if you don't look that closely for the orange o-rings then probably no one else will either. Hell I can barely see them when up close IRL.


I use UV blue o-rings in my build. Nobody notices them but they're there.


----------



## derickwm

It was supposed to be purple...

I'm pleased to welcome a new sponsor











[email protected] is sending me some UV Clear tubing


----------



## PCModderMike

Ah well that makes sense....all the questions related to which colour scheme, they were all Monsoon fittings right? Awesome, congrats


----------



## superericla

So they have their tubing for sale now as well I'm assuming?


----------



## deafboy

Tubing...boring. lol


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was supposed to be purple...
> 
> I'm pleased to welcome a new sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is sending me some UV Clear tubing


OMG







DAT GREEN AND DAT BLUE!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was supposed to be purple...
> I'm pleased to welcome a new sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is sending me some UV Clear tubing


For some reason that tubing is making me want some licorice.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppz I thought you of all people would appreciate an orange and purple combo :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange and purple? What?
Click to expand...

it'll look like candy. Or something. I think that was his plan.


----------



## derickwm

Candy van.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think the red tubing looks very slick and a bit on the orange side, but clear will probably look best for your build. (I'm a fan of non-transparent white as well! Makes everything looks very clean and neat.)


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Candy van.


Boom shaka laka.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

The first time I have ever seen any kind of your stuff IN a case









and you...why you no hangout?


----------



## Malcolm

The orange and black is kick-ass. Very nice.


----------



## derickwm

I know right... it's so nice. I have since moved that reservoir/pump to the lower chamber so it's not quite as bad.

Loading it now...


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's a very nice shade of orange too - very tangerine.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I wish I had the money to do something like this. Caselabs makes such awesome stuff.


----------



## itzhoovEr




----------



## itskerby

Matte black fittings tend to disappear in black cases.

Something with a bit more chrome would match your MIPS blocks nicely, I think.

EDIT: Holy cow I missed the new pictures. Jim has really outdone himself this time. Has the slick two tone feel of an LD-V8, with the solid Caselabs backbone.

May need a second take on the tubing, maybe clear with a home brewed Mayhems mix that matches the case better?

Can't wait to see more, derick


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU


----------



## CudaBoy71

Nice build...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU
Click to expand...

Hehe I figured you'd like it







it was hard for even me to pull it out and put the SR-2 in it!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick...I thought you didn't have that UD7 anymore... @[email protected]

It's still all _very_ shmexy, though :3


----------



## derickwm

Thanks









Been trying to sell it for ages, no one wants


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

looks great!


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to sell it for ages, no one wants


I would have bought it if it wasn't orange.


----------



## SuperDeo

i don't understand build logs and how to see the final project when its done ???
but the orange case looks cool and some cougar fans would look great in that giant case


----------



## derickwm

You change your mind more than I do

"I like it, cept the orange"

"I could make my build orange"

"I would have bought it if it wasn't orange."


----------



## superericla

lol very true. I ended up getting a good deal on another motherboard anyhow.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah yeah









Meanwhile I'm stuck with a board that looks better in my case than my current main board. Grr


----------



## DoctorNick

Wow that build and that MB


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


"Rate my cables"

10/10


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> "Rate my cables"
> 10/10












I don't know... I'd give it an 8, maybe 8.5/10.


----------



## derickwm

It's not done yet









Hard to manage cables when they're all stretched to the max


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to manage cables when they're all stretched to the max


Too short eh, Derick ?


----------



## asg

Time to make some longer cables.....


----------



## Moralagos

impressive. and subbed. orange is not my favorite color, but i like what you've done with it here


----------



## ThreeT3n

Monstrious looking computer build! Wish I could have it.


----------



## axipher

Looking great man, really starting to like the color theme.


----------



## OC-Guru

Very nice build, keep up the good work!


----------



## cnopicilin

That's one hell of a build, 2 CPU computers don't grow in trees.

Love 'dem colors.


----------



## armartins

My family could fit *in*side that case.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want fans...I'm such a whore


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I want fans...I'm such a whore


Wasn't there some rule about actually having to say something about the build in this thread, not just "in for freebie"?


----------



## Nemesis158

Phase 2 is gonna be Killer, at least if those 7990s ever surface


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Phase 2 is gonna be Killer, at least if those 7990s ever surface


Depends on availability


----------



## Osea23

Looks beastly bro


----------



## Supreme888

Wow!!! Guess i'm not the only one in love with Orange/Black especially on a caselabs...








Great build you have there!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Wow!!! Guess i'm not the only one in love with Orange/Black especially on a caselabs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build you have there!!!


Indeed!

I love Black and Orange. My High School colors were Black and Orange(Girls graduating wore Orange Cap and Gowns) and my MLB team is Black and Orange. If they had Black and Orange ASUS boards when I built my Sig Rig I would have gladly purchased one.









~Ceadder


----------



## Egameman

omg in a monkeys nutsack this looks good! Can't wait to see the finished build!

Regards from the homeland ( Norway ...no we don't have polar bears walking around in the streets







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wasn't there some rule about actually having to say something about the build in this thread, not just "in for freebie"?


Actually it's my third post in the thread...two cause of the giveaway.


----------



## derickwm

A new sponsor has appeared...


----------



## itzhoovEr

bauss


----------



## deafboy

And things get more interesting...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A new sponsor has appeared...


Where are all these sponsors coming from??








And what is the build are they sponsoring? I'm getting a bit confused since there are like 4 mobos (or more, I wouldn't be surprised), a few CPUs, one case and no GPUs...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Where are all these sponsors coming from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the build are they sponsoring? I'm getting a bit confused since there are like 4 mobos (or more, I wouldn't be surprised), a few CPUs, one case and no GPUs...


There's an Asus MARS card.


----------



## Blizlake

And the 8800s, and even a lightning IIRC. I meant the much advertised 7990s


----------



## derickwm

Just waiting for AMD to release them.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You probably should have used a metal filing cabinet-sized case for all that stuff! New sponsor - more hardware to fit. Just imagine: sliding glass doors, motherboards on different shelves, tubing going all around... mini fridge attached to one side


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You probably should have used a metal filing cabinet-sized case for all that stuff! New sponsor - more hardware to fit. Just imagine: sliding glass doors, motherboards on different shelves, tubing going all around... mini fridge attached to one side


Put the radiators and res in the fridge. I've always wanted to see if that would actually work.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Put the radiators and res in the fridge. I've always wanted to see if that would actually work.


No, it wouldn't. If you want I can go into a full-blown essay on why that does work. It's stupid.

PS. I can tell you're a noob by the things you say.

PPS. I know I come across as a jerk, but you're welcome here :grouphug ask away, i'll do my best to answer questions


----------



## bundymania

I like the cougar fans. I had them in my Acc-O-Range build


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man, don't start that age old argument!

It's simple as this:

Fridges have compressors that are designed to work during short periods of time and without the need to cool a constant heatsource, rather stuff that is at ambient temps. The whole fridge is, the coolant starts to become liquid when reaching the compressor after the phase change cycle and things start to fall apart. It's very simplified but they're not designed to sustain the cooling over time nor to take some hot heatloads (300w or something lol)
The same cannot be said about AC units, which work the same way as chillers (which don't use peltiers, which aren't really efficient at all)
Peace.


----------



## barkinos98

guyz! cut the crap. lol but still how did you stop the







so quick?


----------



## derickwm

Newegg package has arrived, I'm stuck at work though.

MIPS should be here Monday or Tuesday.

Koolance shipped today, probably be here Wednesday.

Jabtech order probably be here Monday or Tuesday.

Haven't received confirmation from Monsoon or Lamptron that they've shipped but both have confirmed my address.

Exciting week next week









Thank you again to all my sponsors!!! You guys are the ones making this possible!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Newegg package has arrived, I'm stuck at work though.
> MIPS should be here Monday or Tuesday.
> Koolance shipped today, probably be here Wednesday.
> Jabtech order probably be here Monday or Tuesday.
> Haven't received confirmation from Monsoon or Lamptron that they've shipped but both have confirmed my address.
> Exciting week next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again to all my sponsors!!! You guys are the ones making this possible!


D'awwww


----------



## CudaBoy71

Must be nice to be a mod and get free stuff...lolz J/K...And HAHA your stuck at work...


----------



## MGX1016

That color is spectacular.......................


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Newegg package has arrived, I'm stuck at work though.
> MIPS should be here Monday or Tuesday.
> Koolance shipped today, probably be here Wednesday.
> Jabtech order probably be here Monday or Tuesday.
> Haven't received confirmation from Monsoon or Lamptron that they've shipped but both have confirmed my address.
> Exciting week next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again to all my sponsors!!! You guys are the ones making this possible!


Holy epic amount of goodies....

I want some more goodies


----------



## iMica

Your the reason why I want to upgrade every week ; _ ;

Not content till I try everything.


----------



## derickwm

That's my motto!


----------



## ahzrukhal

I want a sponsorship tooo


----------



## phillyd

cant wait to see the update!
could you sub/check out/comment/all of the preceding my build logs?









I am seriously jelly of your cash flow


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> cant wait to see the update!
> could you sub/check out/comment/all of the preceding my build logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously jelly of your cash flow


Easy, work all the time, don't do anything, eat cheap, ditch many bills and bam....


----------



## H-man

Normally I like to have my computer in another room to keep my room cool.
I think that this one would do well sitting in the living room as a functioning conversation piece that just happens to be able to fold.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot*
> 
> Normally I like to have my computer in another room to keep my room cool.
> I think that this one would do well sitting in the living room as a functioning conversation piece that just happens to be able to fold.


What's that thing in the corner?

A computer that's the equivalent price of a new car...lol


----------



## iMica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What's that thing in the corner?
> A computer that's the equivalent price of a new car...lol


Put wheels on it and fill it with delta 5500 rpm fans and keep up with my porsche xD


----------



## EmoPopsicle

subbed

lovin the specs


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> cant wait to see the update!
> could you sub/check out/comment/all of the preceding my build logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously jelly of your cash flow
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, work all the time, don't do anything, eat cheap, ditch many bills and bam....
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> cant wait to see the update!
> could you sub/check out/comment/all of the preceding my build logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously jelly of your cash flow


Lol you wouldn't be if you actually knew


----------



## barkinos98

lovin the build derick, especially that monitor







makes me want to purchase it now but not enough funds


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


You disagree?

Wasn't a bad thing...


----------



## derickwm

No I definitely agree. That was a "pretty much" face.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No I definitely agree. That was a "pretty much" face.


----------



## derickwm

Minor Update...



















Yes 3 sets of 2 w/ Airflow adapter happened to be the most cost effective/performance way to go.


----------



## deafboy

24GB....no biggie... lol.

Gorgeous ram! I miss my old dominators.


----------



## horrerblade

dang nice build


----------



## phillyd

you say your cash flow isn't much, but if i took my pure income monthly, I could only afford like 5 of those RAM sets w/fans


----------



## thekamikazepr

love it i would decor my house all halloweenniee jsut so the house matches the case ( not the case match the house).


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Spykerv

Why the choice of MSI gpus derick? Personal bias?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Why the choice of MSI gpus derick? Personal bias?


?

He's had EVGA, MSI, and now ASUS...


----------



## derickwm

I think he's talking about the 7990s that I have listed as MSI. And it's nothing more than a personal thing. Both my 6990s were MSI and they were great cards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> you don't want to know what derick does on the weekends for cash


I swear this has been bought up previously in this thread.


----------



## derickwm

Oh it's been brought up many of times.


----------



## barkinos98

*starting kids show sequence*

-hey kids! what did we learn today?
-we learned that derick spends his lunchmoney and his salary all on his computers!
-bravo kids!

*ending sequence*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think he's talking about the 7990s that I have listed as MSI. And it's nothing more than a personal thing. Both my 6990s were MSI and they were great cards.


Oh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh it's been brought up many of times.


I wish I had your kind of cash flow


----------



## Sapientia

You get all of these sponsors, how about these guys?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> You get all of these sponsors, how about these guys?


The only thing they could give him would be processors, and there's really no use for that...


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The only thing they could give him would be processors, and there's really no use for that...


I was thinking some 7990's.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> I was thinking some 7990's.


The 7990s would have to be given out by MSI or a such manufacturer of GPUs. AMD only gives out the reference design. I think they also make PCBs, conditionally.


----------



## phillyd

Mars III


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Mars III


I'd love to see that.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Mars III
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see that.
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The 7990s would have to be given out by MSI or a such manufacturer of GPUs. AMD only gives out the reference design. I think they also make PCBs, conditionally.


Derick can review them


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Me too


Don't even, you know you're buying it when it comes out.

They are like freaking pokemon...gotta catch them all


----------



## derickwm

I've had quite the collection of holographic cards


----------



## Citra

I remember the first time I saw derick, it was on the deal for the mars 2 and everyone couldn't believe that he bought one.









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

That was quite the steal...


----------



## pepejovi

One thing I'm wondering about, why haven't your plans changed yet?


----------



## derickwm

Lol I just don't even bother to talk about changes anymore


----------



## Jeppzer

So when will that SR-2 become what it's meant to be instead of a QOR-2 ?

Pio I see you lurking there.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> So when will that SR-2 become what it's meant to be instead of a QOR-2 ?
> Pio I see you lurking there.


SR-2 is a crap motherboard, there's a reason it's not being used


----------



## derickwm

It is being used...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It is being used...


How ?


----------



## derickwm

I'm posting this from the SR-2 right now?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm posting this from the SR-2 right now?


Okay FB seriously I'm confused


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm posting this from the SR-2 right now?


Woah, you must be pushing it to the edge of performance!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Okay FB seriously I'm confused


----------



## Jeppzer

Y no one ask why it's a QOR-2 ?


----------



## derickwm

I didn't want to look dumb...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Y no one ask why it's a QOR-2 ?


Why is it a QOR-2?
happy now jeppz?


----------



## Jeppzer

Because no matter what dreick does, it never makes any super records, it's a quite ordinary record. Mine outperforms his, with a lower OC.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Because no matter what dreick does, it never makes any super records, it's a quite ordinary record. Mine outperforms his, with a lower OC.


O.


----------



## Alatar

I know folders have trouble keeping the discussion on topic almost as much as staff but guys, please try?


----------



## Jeppzer

I like your fans Derick.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know folders have trouble keeping the discussion on topic almost as much as staff but guys, please try?


Spoiling all the fun, eh?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know folders have trouble keeping the discussion on topic almost as much as staff but guys, please try?


Killjoy!


----------



## Jeppzer

Alatar killed this thread.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Alatar killed this thread.


Alatar is a murderer.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Alatar killed this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar is a murderer.
Click to expand...

Lets call Fobba







Edit: damn, he's on vacation...

And since Alatar might still be stalking:
Update derick?


----------



## derickwm

It's Sunday, no update. Packages should start being delivered tomorrow and all throughout next week.


----------



## Blizlake

Sounds great, going to be great week then! I forgot that it's sunday, damn summer vacation


----------



## barkinos98

this log is thankfully is happening at summer. if this was at normal school time, someone would fail for looking at the pics and cleaning the







of the floor


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's Sunday, no update. Packages should start being delivered tomorrow and all throughout next week.


Plenty of spare time to paint that white CrossOver casing orange until then...


----------



## B-rock

MORE PICS


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's Sunday, no update. Packages should start being delivered tomorrow and all throughout next week.


----------



## Citra

Sweet! But it's already Monday here....









Jk, can't wait.


----------



## icy22

Hurry up post office. Gosh*


----------



## The_chemist21

It's Monday, sneak out of work and ambush your delivery guy / girl with camera, we need those pictures.


----------



## El_Capitan

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. Lots of stuff to browse through...


----------



## CudaBoy71

You hair looks nice today...


----------



## Paradigm84

Spam post, b7.

Also moar pics.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


This looks nice, looking forward to seeing this build come together.


----------



## Jeppzer

So, when mounting the SR-X, will you repaint your case pig pink?


----------



## van13330gg

And I though the 650D was big...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *van13330gg*
> 
> And I though the 650D was big...


The 650D is only a mid tower. Above it ther're full towers, then ultra towers, then this.


----------



## Paradigm84

^I'm waiting to see someone mod a fridge into a PC case, the ambient temperature inside the case could be nice and cool, lots of room and maybe even the motherboard sitting on a sliding tray.


----------



## Jeppzer

Not this again, a fridge is not designed to deal with a heatsource inside it, it will overheat and break, and then you'll effectivly have your very own computer oven.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^I'm waiting to see someone mod a fridge into a PC case, the ambient temperature inside the case could be nice and cool, lots of room and maybe even the motherboard sitting on a sliding tray.


Someone put a pc in a styrofoam box with an air conditioner in it. Anything like that would probably cause condensation problems.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Not this again, a fridge is not designed to deal with a heatsource inside it, it will overheat and break, and then you'll effectivly have your very own computer oven.


Alright, put a mesh front on it then









Even if you don't use the inbuilt cooling system, you could still harvest the actual box and then tear the cooling sytem apart (with care) for the radiator.

I'll be honest, I just want an excuse to tear a fridge apart and fill it full of blue LED's.


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I like it, back when I bought it it was the same price as the m4 and Samsung. For some reason it hasn't mimicked the same price drops though... At this point I'd probably just buy Samsung drives.


Hmm ok that's kind of what I was thinking. The 830 seems to be a nice compromise of speed and reliability, it's kind of what the M4 was months ago. But now that's it's proven itself and it's faster its gaining popularity.

I'm wondering if the Vertex 4 will follow the same trend in a few more months.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Alright, put a mesh front on it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't use the inbuilt cooling system, you could still harvest the actual box and then tear the cooling sytem apart (with care) for the radiator.
> I'll be honest, I just want an excuse to tear a fridge apart and fill it full of blue LED's.


Just replace the motor with one designed for prolonged use. It would probably work then.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Just replace the motor with one designed for prolonged use. It would probably work then.


Take that Jepp.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Just replace the motor with one designed for prolonged use. It would probably work then.


What's the point of buying a fridge then? lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Because it's a fridge with a computer in, imagine the possibilities and all the untold riches that would be yours.

Anyhow I think I've derailed Dericks thread enough, using up all the space that should be filled with pics of all the stuff he's got.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> What's the point of buying a fridge then? lol


Because the fridge has the pipes with refrigerant in them.

Hey remember when that mod said to keep this on topic?


----------



## Paradigm84

No, but I'm looking forward to more pics, Orange and Black is an awesome colour scheme.


----------



## QuadDamage

I like the setup you have it's very clean and well put together, I see you put in the time. I'm sure the girl wasn't happy with the Green and time you put into this baby

Also I'll take a these extra fans your giving away, I have the Synith E and they are SO LOud and don't even blow as good as my ex.


----------



## Paradigm84

Woah woah NSFW haha!


----------



## adam-c

i love the orange and black theme and how everything fits together perfectly keep it up


----------



## SuperDeo

why do the cougar fans have such thin tiny small cables it seems so fragile


----------



## 23hocke

The contrast between the orange and the black looks great!


----------



## gears2head84

wow great looking build, gonna be a supercomputer


----------



## CreepyDan

Can't wait to see how that case turns out. Is it completely custom, or do they have kits?


----------



## Sqrldg

Looking good man!


----------



## stren

Hey I thought you were kidding about that gigabyte board going in that case









I know the color matchs but seriously...









Grats on Koolance too, they turned me down back in the day /sob


----------



## phillyd

If i had the cash I would buy this build. super clean.


----------



## derickwm

Lol I was kidding







it was just for photos. Might make an appearance later as well. It just looks so good


----------



## derickwm

Just got off work, only the Monsoon fittings from Jabtech came in today. Can't really do a lot with them without other packages sadly


----------



## phillyd

you can take pics of them


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you can take pics of them


This^

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stealthybox

how do you like that MMO7?


----------



## NuBee83

nice build!! i like it


----------



## derickwm

Here's some poorly lit macro shots to tide ya'll over


----------



## SilentKilla78

Oh my god, Monsoon fittings look amazing


----------



## Dirkonis

Just wow, wicked build.


----------



## Hukkel

I can't wait for the HD7990 to be released so you can get your hands on it and put it in your build.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Here's some poorly lit macro shots to tide ya'll over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: I really like your photos


I'm tided


----------



## stren

With all these photos of parts anybody would have thought you might actually build a computer!


----------



## phillyd

I cant wait to get my matte black and green fittings, and the rotaries when they come out.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> With all these photos of parts anybody would have thought you might actually build a computer!


Right? I wonder how long I can keep this up


----------



## Buska103

I'm too cheap to even upgrade to SB/IB and I live 30 minutes away from a Microcenter


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too cheap to even upgrade to SB/IB and I live 30 minutes away from a Microcenter


You and I are in the same boat, my friend


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too cheap to even upgrade to SB/IB and I live 30 minutes away from a Microcenter


If you are just gaming, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Snowmen

Wait a minute... Did I read "actual progress" in the title?!


----------



## tw23

Nice build







.

Thanks







.
-tw23


----------



## losttsol

Monsoon fittings will look great in that.


----------



## skyisover

I wish I could build something like this... Nice work


----------



## iMica

I want to see it doooooooone


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> I want to see it doooooooone


That'll happen about the time Half Life (Episode) 3 is out.









Derick, how on Earth do those fittings work?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> Wait a minute... Did I read "actual progress" in the title?!


Lol yes! Progress! After 4 months of nothing...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> I want to see it doooooooone


Me too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> I want to see it doooooooone
> 
> 
> 
> That'll happen about the time Half Life (Episode) 3 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick, how on Earth do those fittings work?
Click to expand...

The outside screws off, put tubing on barb, then put the compression bit back on and screw it in with the handy dandy tool.


----------



## pepejovi

I don't see any progress...


----------



## TheBadBull

Seeing "Now with actual progress" made me so happy. Now I'm not sure if I am disappointed or not. Oh well...

I've always loved those monsoon fittings.


----------



## derickwm

I didn't get any boxes today







I think DHL lost my MIPS package









Koolance tomorrow though, that'll be a fun update


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't get any boxes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think DHL lost my MIPS package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance tomorrow though, that'll be a fun update


DHL sucks in the US. Sounds like I might get my MIPS before you









What are Koolance sending you? Pumps? You have the cpu block and fittings covered and the 7990 blocks aren't done yet.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

Did you mean to get the threaded QDCs? lol.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Looking forward to Koolance boxes.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Did you mean to get the threaded QDCs? lol.


Lol yes


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol yes


Just making sure...lol. I know you have your moments.


----------



## derickwm

I dunno what you're talking about


----------



## SuperDeo

so this build is for sale ?


----------



## derickwm

Err no? What gave you that idea


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Err no?


Can I have it for free then?


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Err no? What gave you that idea


the house for sale sign
















just kidding XD nice build by the way


----------



## illsupra

wow.....im pretty new to the PC game

never seen a dual CPU board before









build is looking real nice.....subbed


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Err no? What gave you that idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the house for sale sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding XD nice build by the way
Click to expand...









nice 'shop skills!


----------



## medtechgreg

That orange and black case is very pretty


----------



## TheHarvman313

Nice "build" Derick!! I've just spent several hours reading this build log and still have over 500 posts to go through!!! I'd sure like to win some fans!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

I like the fact we feel spoilt when we have progress in this build log.









But on topic, it's looking good!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Nice "build" Derick!! *I've just spent several hours reading this build log and still have over 500 posts to go through!!!* I'd sure like to win some fans!!!


Now that's dedication! Most of it's just people talking back and forth, don't know how ya could do it lol


----------



## barkinos98

still drooling. btw, if i were you, i would put the UD7 in the caselabs and put the rest in one big box like stren did. dedicate them to folding and use the orange greatness as an every day computer. meh we all have our choices


----------



## Talynn67

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*






Loving the case this is one impressive machine!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> still drooling. btw, if i were you, i would put the UD7 in the caselabs and put the rest in one big box like stren did. dedicate them to folding and use the orange greatness as an every day computer. meh we all have our choices


I'd put an ITX in it and then the rest of it will be used as my personal office pantry. I'll keep cookies, and chips in there. It will also be great to use to start a brand new vine. Probably a black-eyed Susan vine, they're my favorite.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Haha great minds think alike



























I'll actually be getting rid of the reservoir though and moving to a cylinder res (though that's being tied up in the cpu testing right now). I way prefer cylinder res's for ease of bleeding, it just makes life so much easier.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'd put an ITX in it and then the rest of it will be used as my personal office pantry. I'll keep cookies, and chips in there. It will also be great to use to start a brand new vine. Probably a black-eyed Susan vine, they're my favorite.


----------



## nategr8ns

Beautiful work color matching everything so well!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'd put an ITX in it and then the rest of it will be used as my personal office pantry. I'll keep cookies, and chips in there. It will also be great to use to start a brand new vine. Probably a black-eyed Susan vine, they're my favorite.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just to clarify... this is going to be a one-motherboard-lots-of-components build or something entirely crazy with more than that? There have been an awful lot of parts documented so far


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll actually be getting rid of the reservoir though and moving to a cylinder res (though that's being tied up in the cpu testing right now). I way prefer cylinder res's for ease of bleeding, it just makes life so much easier.
Click to expand...

Lol









I should just change the thread title to "Mini Thief"


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should just change the thread title to "Mini Thief"


Do it


----------



## derickwm

Got bored waiting for UPS










































































































































































































































CABLE MANAGEMENT COME AT ME!

Good news & Bad news concerning the build.

Good news: I was able to purchase some serious folding hardware









Bad news: The money I had set aside to buy 7990s on launch date is now gone


----------



## itskerby

Needs more....http://en.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## derickwm

Yes it does, very badly. Just waiting on PSU status :/


----------



## deafboy

I am digging that asus board more and more every time I see it.

And I rate your cable job 2/10


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good news & Bad news concerning the build.
> Good news: I was able to purchase some serious folding hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news: The money I had set aside to buy 7990s on launch date is now gone


ill be the first to ask, what did you buy?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ill be the first to ask, what did you buy?


Something amazing....

srsly


----------



## bwaddell

thats awesome and super ambitious


----------



## jellis142

Part of me, just a tiny part, wants to sell and go with that gorgeous Asus Z9PE-D8... the temptation is blistering.

Amazing pictures, and some of the most serious hardware I've ever seen one individual get their hands on. Ok, maybe not, but takes _pictures_!


----------



## derickwm

You should!

Putting the Samsung dimms in it today made me fall in love with it all over again. Such a piece of beauty. Going to fold like a monster too


----------



## jellis142

Only thing that worries me is the Xeon's... they may be pretty expensive, and the lack of major overclocking is pulling me away (not to mention my inability to recognize which chips can actually work in a 2p). But work recently granted me double hours, so I'll keep referring back to the previous page for inspiration.

I don't have any sponsored equipment, so it would be all me


----------



## derickwm

Ygpm bud.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

PICTURES AND PROGRESS!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bad news: The money I had set aside to buy 7990s on launch date is now gone


Why?


----------



## derickwm

You derp, money was spent on the good news









Koolance box is here! Pics to come!!!


----------



## stren

Blimey I'm glad someone got something done today. We went to for pizza and beer for lunch. Then I came home and napped. Now I woke up late am way behind on work and have a hang over









So you bought the SB-E xeons with the 7990 money?


----------



## derickwm

^









Here some first pictures of the Koolance box!

I have to pick up an allen wrench set as I don't have the right size to finish the installation but I'll be doing that later


































































































































































































A HUGE thanks to [email protected]!


----------



## PCModderMike

^I'm loving it...I'm using the same pump right now (well only one) but still, it's great.


----------



## deafboy

I forsee a LOT of cutting, crimping, sleeving, and heat shrinking in your future...lol.


----------



## derickwm

I don't want to think about it...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't want to think about it...


Maybe one of your sponsors will pay for lootro sleeving?


----------



## Blizlake

That Koolance kit looks great!

So, what's the "good news" you bought with the "bad news"? Xeons?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That Koolance kit looks great!
> So, what's the "good news" you bought with the "bad news"? Xeons?


Maybe. what else do you think he'd buy ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Maybe one of your sponsors will pay for lootro sleeving?


Nope.


----------



## itskerby

If not Xeon's it'd almost have to be GPU's. 680's are garbage for folding*...so 580's?

*As far as I've read, don't crucify me on the details


----------



## derickwm

I love surprises


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That Koolance kit looks great!
> So, what's the "good news" you bought with the "bad news"? Xeons?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. what else do you think he'd buy ?
Click to expand...

Was that a real question, or a rhetorical one?
Based on past experiences, I'd say it could be anything from another SR-2 to a new 4P board to Xeons to Tesla/Quadro cards to a used supercomputer. The only "limit" is that it apparently folds well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Was that a real question, or a rhetorical one?
> Based on past experiences, I'd say it could be anything from another SR-2 to a new 4P board to Xeons to Tesla/Quadro cards to a used supercomputer. The only "limit" is that it apparently folds well.


Think Raspberry Pi, and Cloud computing. Ultra folding power.


----------



## derickwm

On a side note, I just noticed the AX1200i is available to purchase on Corsair's official website. That shall be replacing the AX1200s for sure


----------



## Jeppzer

My main supplier sent me this picture earlier today.








They are now a retailer for EK.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's a picture of the old EK stuff before all this CSQ crap... do they have any of it?


----------



## axipher

Looking great man


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That's a picture of the old EK stuff before all this CSQ crap... do they have any of it?


I... CSQ crap? I don't think they got any of that.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got bored waiting for UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE MANAGEMENT COME AT ME!
> Good news & Bad news concerning the build.
> Good news: I was able to purchase some serious folding hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news: The money I had set aside to buy 7990s on launch date is now gone


Ok, I'm confused...is this two separate builds?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I... CSQ crap? I don't think they got any of that.


I don't know if EK fired their design team, but their new line of products is CSQ (Circle SQuare). It looks terribad. There's a thread on here with a poll where 82% of people said they really dislike it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I don't know if EK fired their design team, but their new line of products is CSQ (Circle SQuare). It looks terribad. There's a thread on here with a poll where 82% of people said they really dislike it.


I have one of the supremacy blocks and honestly it doesn't look that bad with the acrylic top when it's on a small block like the cpu. The GPU's I think are just too much - particularly in acetal.


----------



## derickwm

Kill it with fire.

Also Jeppz what are you talking about...


----------



## barkinos98

fo real? you dont like the CSQ series? i would buy it over the old designs anyday! the older design is good, but the supremacy>supreme blocks for me


----------



## derickwm

I am 50/50 on the designs themselves. What I'm most disappointed in is the lack of clear acrylic. I really am not a fan of this clouded business - which kills it all as the only products I liked from EK to begin with was the clear plexi blocks. Now that Bitspower has clear plexi blocks...


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am 50/50 on the designs themselves. What I'm most disappointed in is the lack of clear acrylic. I really am not a fan of this clouded business - which kills it all as the only products I liked from EK to begin with was the clear plexi blocks. Now that Bitspower has clear plexi blocks...


Bitspower are leaky...


----------



## derickwm

I've never had BP products leak on me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I like that circle square design. there's something about the square edges that is intriguing.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I don't know if EK fired their design team, but their new line of products is CSQ (Circle SQuare). It looks terribad. There's a thread on here with a poll where 82% of people said they really dislike it.


the cpu blocks are csq, but the gpu blocks that I've seen are not. They are just pure smexy.


----------



## sortableturnip

Personally, I go with performance and price over looks since no one is really looking inside my rig


----------



## derickwm

CSQ is like Facebook imo. Everyone hates it when it changes, but eventually they not only adjust but come to like it.

I just am not going to get over the lack of clear acrylic sadly









Lol... Performance>=Looks>Price


----------



## deafboy

The new EK blocks are hideous IMO...cannot stand them at all.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I have one of the supremacy blocks and honestly it doesn't look that bad with the acrylic top when it's on a small block like the cpu. The GPU's I think are just too much - particularly in acetal.


I agree that the iced acrylic is the best of them all, but I think they just took the whole theme *way* too far. They should have at least offered the old finishes also.


----------



## derickwm

You like the iced acrylic? I am disappoint bass


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You like the iced acrylic? I am disappoint bass


I like iced/frosted acrylic, just not with the circle pattern.


----------



## derickwm

You're Canadian, opinion is moot.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're Canadian, opinion is moot.


Don't you mean "opinion is moose"?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're Canadian, opinion is moot.


What? Canadian opinions are objectively better than any other available opinion.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What? Canadian opinions are objectively better than any other available opinion.


I can never understand the opinions. It's hard to understand someone with a maple syrup filled mouth


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You like the iced acrylic? I am disappoint bass


Dislike the least ≠ Like


----------



## Saiyansnake

That's a bad azz setup you have there. Nice!


----------



## Blizlake

Ugh, the new EK design. I don't have anything against circles, and I think frosted acrylic can look awesome. But: they went way too far with the circle thing, and the lack of clear acrylic sucks. Plus hexagons would have looked sooo much better than the circles imo. Otherwise the GPU blocks look fine and I actually like the small "medallion"-thing they have on the blocks.
The CPU block however... Probably the most boring looking cpu block I've _ever_ seen.


----------



## Vedyl

Looks awesome,performs awesome.awesome


----------



## stren

Got my MIPS - did you get yours yet?



















It's surprisingly tiny...


----------



## derickwm

My tracking hasn't updated in 10 days. DHL. Cool.

How's the weight on it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tracking hasn't updated in 10 days. DHL. Cool.


I hope your package takes a detour through Nunavut...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tracking hasn't updated in 10 days. DHL. Cool.
> How's the weight on it?


Urgh I hate DHL, they don't even bother to ring the doorbell, just leave the "we missed you" note... My EK stuff did get attempted delivery in 1-2 days from Slovenia though. It then took a week for me to actually get them to leave the part at the door.

It's very light, the actual block is very small - the mount helps hide how small it is. I think the base is about the same size as a 2011 CPU IHS. I think it's one of the lightest blocks, possibly only the Sniper is lighter. I'll take a group photo later in the day of the top and bottoms when I can get some shade.


----------



## derickwm

Interesting. Can't wait


----------



## blue-cat

hey,
did you tilt-shift the photos or is it all depth of field? Either way they look pretty sick!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> hey,
> did you tilt-shift the photos or is it all depth of field? Either way they look pretty sick!


Not sure what you mean - I just opened the box and took the photo with a point and shoot camera, zero editing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice block Stren, looks sweet!


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Got my MIPS - did you get yours yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's surprisingly tiny...


That's what she said!









I'm curious to see what temps you get with that block

Any chance to see a pic of the inside of the block?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> That's what she said!


She did? Sorry to hear that









So DHL sucks in the states too? I've used 'em twice, one package they lost and one came a week later than it should have...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> That's what she said!


I wouldn't expect that you would want to tell everyone that.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> She did? Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DHL sucks in the states too? I've used 'em twice, one package they lost and one came a week later than it should have...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wouldn't expect that you would want to tell everyone that.


lol greatest comeback comeback i think


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> She did? Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DHL sucks in the states too? I've used 'em twice, one package they lost and one came a week later than it should have...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wouldn't expect that you would want to tell everyone that.


You guys are no fun!


----------



## terraprime

Derick you really love making folding rigs dont you, as last time I seen a thread of yours it was about the 4P G34 systems lol. Build looks like its going to be sweet. And good job at getting all the sponsors as thats usually not very easy to do.


----------



## terraprime

opps double post, I wish we could delete are own posts......


----------



## ivanlabrie

And the 7990's man!?


----------



## derickwm

I do love building folding rigs







more satisfying than gaming rigs.


----------



## derickwm

No packages today, how sad


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No packages today, how sad


----------



## derickwm

I saw that you quoted the wrong post









I have no idea what's up really. I've kind of lost faith in DHL, which really is the main thing that I'm waiting for to progress farther. Besides the PSUs and Rads.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I saw that you quoted the wrong post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's up really. I've kind of lost faith in DHL, which really is the main thing that I'm waiting for to progress farther. Besides the PSUs and Rads.


Yeah, they lost cpachris' huge box of watercooling parts.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

The box from Monsoon arrived









Unfortunately I picked it up on the way to work







updates tonight...


----------



## stren

So I took some photos of all the blocks today - here's one just to show how small the actual iceforce is under the throwing star. It's not actually the lightest, I'd say the phobya block is the lightest by far:










Is gene done with the rotaries yet?


----------



## Citra

Lol you guys, always posting in each others build logs.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

Wow that MIPS block has a small base


----------



## esCob4r

Very sweet build! Your build log is extremely informative and helpful to those of us who are not as skilled as others. Thanks for this!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esCob4r*
> 
> Very sweet build! Your build log is extremely informative and helpful to those of us who are *not as skilled as others*. Thanks for this!


You clearly don't know derick very well.


----------



## derickwm

Hey now...


----------



## Jeppzer

Good one.


----------



## ahzrukhal

Love the look of that black and orange!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey now...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I took some photos of all the blocks today - here's one just to show how small the actual iceforce is under the throwing star. It's not actually the lightest, I'd say the phobya block is the lightest by far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is gene done with the rotaries yet?


Damn that thing is SMALL! Glad it's for 1366 chips in my case, geez.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Lol you guys, always posting in each others build logs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


We wub each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey now...
Click to expand...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## aznpersuazn

I can't wait to see those monsoon fittings when they arrive at my friend's house! They looked great in your log.


----------



## driftingforlife

Didn't know if you have seen









http://www.ekwb.com/news/241/19/FB-water-block-for-ASUS-Z9PE-D8-WS-in-the-works/


----------



## derickwm

Interesting, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the heads up.


You and I both know you're not going to buy circles...


----------



## Blizlake

How thick are the tops on the blocks? Maybe you could sand the circles


----------



## KILLER_K

Sub'd for later.

Thanks for sharing. Look forward to seeing the end results. Keep up the great work. Thanks


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How thick are the tops on the blocks? Maybe you could sand the circles


This sounds intriguing. I think it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## derickwm

The idea to make my own/order custom tops has popped into my head... Just buy EK for the copper base.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How thick are the tops on the blocks? Maybe you could sand the circles


They're thick enough, it'd take a while but you could do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The idea to make my own/order custom tops has popped into my head... Just buy EK for the copper base.


Yeah I'm surprised no one has yet given the demand


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Looking awesome!


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How thick are the tops on the blocks? Maybe you could sand the circles


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This sounds intriguing. I think it'd be worth a shot.


What about filling the circles in and painting? Seems it would be easier and better looking than trying to sand them off.


----------



## derickwm

Installed both the Koolance Pump/Res bay and the pump controller tonight, off to bed though. Pics tomorrow morning


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Y u no post now. I'm sure you won't wake up your roommate, miguel the chef.


----------



## derickwm

Too lazy to setup tripod for 10+ second exposures to get proper lighting


----------



## SilentKilla78

Posting to bump this back to the top of my feed...


----------



## iMica

Lol everytime I look at this thing the motherboards just look so insignificant in that case.


----------



## royalpasion

great build!


----------



## Erathius

Awesome stuff man


----------



## Citra

/me awaits koolance update.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

If you're serious about the custom tops let me know...


----------



## hour1702

When you say 7990s, do you mean two 7970s, a 7990 when it comes out, or is it a joke?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> When you say 7990s, do you mean two 7970s, a 7990 when it comes out, or is it a joke?


7990s when they come out as far as I can tell.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> When you say 7990s, do you mean two 7970s, a 7990 when it comes out, or is it a joke?


He was initially planning on buying 2 7990s on release... before the new good stuff came up.

err


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He was initially planning on buying 4 7990s on release... before the new good stuff came up.


Why would he get four when 2 7990s is already QuadFire


----------



## derickwm

Sorry all, I slept in and have work soon. Pictures will be up tonight.

Still hoping to buy some 7990s on release but as rumours have come and gone I'm not too hopeful anymore









Deafboy; going to PM you about block tops once I see what EK releases for the Asus D8.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Still hoping to buy some 7990s on release but as rumours have come and gone I'm not too hopeful anymore


I half remember hearing that a company was releasing their own dual 7970 card because AMD was being too slow.


----------



## Buzzin92

VERY Promising build log. Will read this from Page 1.

Getting in to watercooling myself soon so this may help me out a little


----------



## stren

Another SR2 board F/S but this time with custom nateman-doo WB

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1614053&mpage=2

Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Another SR2 board F/S but this time with custom nateman-doo WB
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1614053&mpage=2
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know


It won't let me see it...


----------



## derickwm

Must not buy. Must not buy. Must not buy.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Must buy. Must buy. Must buy.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Must not buy. Must not buy. Must not buy.


Oh, just buy it and put it to good use


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Must not buy. Must not buy. Must not buy.


Go ahead, you can survive a month without food.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Must not buy. Must not buy. Must not buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, just buy it and put it to good use
Click to expand...

Do it for the team, we don't want that ppd going to evga do we?









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citra

Del


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Del


taco?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> taco?


Taco Del Mar....


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Must buy. Must buy. Must buy.


Fixed that for you


----------



## 3930K

Any 7990s yet?


----------



## derickwm

Can't believe I'm uploading these awful quality pics but I haven't had much time lately so here they are...


----------



## SilentKilla78

Oh god.. it looks so epic... Please tell me you're using Mayhem's Gigabyte Orange coolant..


----------



## derickwm

There will be dye, colour is currently undecided. It'll either be orange or the unreleased thermal colour changing dye.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Ohk, sweet. That chameleon dye sounds interesting..


----------



## Forrester

that case is incredible


----------



## chinesethunda

great build! I am thinking about doing something similar, you gave me some good ideas


----------



## roudabout6

wish I had the money to do a build like this


----------



## Blizlake

I love how the front looks with the orange/black cougars


----------



## deafboy

MOAR!


----------



## Sqrldg




----------



## B-rock

Do like!


----------



## pepejovi

Meh... this build is okay i guess...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Meh... this build is okay i guess...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Meh... this build is okay i guess...
Click to expand...

I figured I'd add some variety to these comments


----------



## Jeppzer

This video reminds me so much of this build.

Every time you see it you discover new things... AND it makes you wonder if the man behind it all is on drugs.


----------



## pepejovi

The man who made that video isn't on drugs.

He's Japanese.

Or Korean.

Let's just say he's Asian.


----------



## sortableturnip

Ok, I'll be the 1st to ask this one...what is going on inside the right side of that res? Is it a plexi party?


----------



## barkinos98

bumping to get this back up top of my feed


----------



## ivanlabrie

Weekly post...I happen to hate DHL too. For different reasons (bought a catleap, never got home, had to pick it up at an airport 30 miles from home)


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Ok, I'll be the 1st to ask this one...what is going on inside the right side of that res? Is it a plexi party?


Bubble traps maybe? It does look a bit Labyrinth like.


----------



## cloppy007

Nice choice on the black mate monsoon fittings. Are you planning to get some Monsoon rotaries? Can't wait for them


----------



## Osea23

Awesome build!


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> Bubble traps maybe? It does look a bit Labyrinth like.


It's not just some kind of kill coil is it?


----------



## deafboy

If I remember right it's simply to cut down on turbulance. have to remember that thing has 2 24v D5s on it. lol.


----------



## Davayy

This build is beginning to inspire me for a similar, albeit cheaper rig! Keep up the awesome work buddy!


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If I remember right it's simply to cut down on turbulance. have to remember that thing has 2 24v D5s on it. lol.


Haha, that's true. But don't you want turbulence in a loop? I thought it made heat transfer through the water better, at least through the blocks and rads.


----------



## ihatelolcats

will this build be finished before it is obsolete?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> will this build be finished before it is obsolete?


----------



## derickwm

The insides of the res is setup so when the pumps are in serial the water doesn't flow through the res twice. It's really quite an interesting setup going on in the insides.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looking good! I vote for Orange dye - unless that color-changing dye is going to avoid shades of blue and green.


----------



## TheBadBull

You _sure_ you don't have time for more pictures?

That looks wonderful anyways.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

What these people don't realize is that all these pictures are from a 1" model of what computer he wants. Very impressive detail you trickster...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> What these people don't realize is that all these pictures are from a 1" model of what computer he wants. Very impressive detail you trickster...












1" would be incredibly impressive.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Lookin good so far derick.


----------



## silvrr

Still looking good, what fluid are you going to run?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Still looking good, what fluid are you going to run?


Blood... it's the ultimate hipster coolant


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Blood... it's the ultimate hipster coolant


We've already gone over this, blood doesn't work because:
A) it coagulates
B) The minerals in it (iron, etc) will mess with stuff and possibly corrode


----------



## marbleduck

People, y u hate the EK circles? I love that design lol


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> We've already gone over this, blood doesn't work because:
> A) it coagulates
> B) The minerals in it (iron, etc) will mess with stuff and possibly corrode


Baby tears then...


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Baby tears then...


I certainly wouldn't want to run all that salt through my loop


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> The man who made that video isn't on drugs.
> 
> He's Japanese.
> 
> Or Korean.
> 
> Let's just say he's Asian.


Most likely Japanese.

OT: Needs moar pics for sure.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I certainly wouldn't want to run all that salt through my loop


Fine, purified distilled baby tears....


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> The man who made that video isn't on drugs.
> 
> He's Japanese.
> 
> Or Korean.
> 
> Let's just say he's Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely Japanese.
> 
> OT: Needs moar pics for sure.
Click to expand...

The text is definitely not Korean, it's Japanese.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Fine, purified distilled baby tears....


So... Hard to obtain water?


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> So... Hard to obtain water?


Hipster water, duh


----------



## skyisover

nice job cant wait to see end result


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> nice job cant wait to see end result


dont mean to hijack, but i love your avatar, and is your name a reference to the Serj Tankian song?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

You can't hijack one of derick's threads.


----------



## phillyd

you cant be the only one who posts in color


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you cant be the only one who posts in color


Old OCN / Lounge thing


----------



## The_chemist21

Build is progressing along nicely, have you thought about changing the power switch led to match the theme?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Still looking good, what fluid are you going to run?


Mercury, the ultimate fluid


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Mercury, the ultimate fluid


It can actually be used as coolant??


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> It can actually be used as coolant??


Read about it in this thread


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> It can actually be used as coolant??


It could, but it would be dangerous.

Remember, mercury is liquid metal and is very effective as a heat transfer solution

Reasons to worry:
- it's toxic
- could produce corrosion
- it's toxic
- it's poisonous
- it could kill you ? ...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> It can actually be used as coolant??
> 
> 
> 
> It could, but it would be dangerous.
> 
> Remember, mercury is liquid metal and is very effective as a heat transfer solution
> 
> Reasons to worry:
> - it's toxic
> - could produce corrosion
> - it's toxic
> - it's poisonous
> - it could kill you ? ...
Click to expand...

if you kept it completely sealed off it wouldn't be a problem, just make sure the metals in your loop wont form an alloy with it at room temps


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

You'd also need a damn powerful pump.


----------



## Jeppzer

Sodium-potassium alloy. Not as poisonous as Mercury. Only real drawback is that it is highly reactive with water and may catch fire when exposed to air, so must be handled with special precautions. Quantities as small as one gram can be a fire or explosion risk.

But other then that it'd be great.


----------



## phillyd

my vote goes to a bleach and ammonia mix, perfect to keep your loop clean


----------



## derickwm

I think I'll stick with anti-freeze and distilled


----------



## AfroDave

Nice log, subbed!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think I'll stick with anti-freeze and distilled


what is it? (the pic of course lol)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is it? (the pic of course lol)


water cooling engine on sale at amazon for $430 which he's considering buying because he's derick


----------



## derickwm

It's more commonly called a TEC


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is it? (the pic of course lol)
> 
> 
> 
> water cooling engine on sale at amazon for $430 which he's considering buying because he's derick
Click to expand...

That's as good a reason as any...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> water cooling engine on sale at amazon for $430 which he's considering buying because he's derick


oh derick.nice discount you got there lol


----------



## Blizlake

TECs for the sr-2 chips


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm looking for liquid metal coolers on ebay for my sr-2 nao. Damn this thread.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's more commonly called a TEC


TEC's are so damn inefficient though. From Wikipedia:

"Thermoelectric junctions are generally only around 5-10% as efficient as the ideal refrigerator (Carnot cycle), compared with 40-60% achieved by conventional compression cycle systems (reverse Rankine systems using compression/expansion). Due to the relatively low efficiency, thermoelectric cooling is generally only used in environments where the solid state nature (no moving parts, maintenance-free, compact size) outweighs pure efficiency."


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm looking for liquid metal coolers on ebay for my sr-2 nao. Damn this thread.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> TECs for the sr-2 chips











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's more commonly called a TEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEC's are so damn inefficient though. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "Thermoelectric junctions are generally only around 5-10% as efficient as the ideal refrigerator (Carnot cycle), compared with 40-60% achieved by conventional compression cycle systems (reverse Rankine systems using compression/expansion). Due to the relatively low efficiency, thermoelectric cooling is generally only used in environments where the solid state nature (no moving parts, maintenance-free, compact size) outweighs pure efficiency."
Click to expand...

Does it look like I care about efficiency?


----------



## ktester

lets get to two hundred pages


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like I care about efficiency?


Derick, I've always wanted to know what your power bill was. All that folding. How much is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> lets get to two hundred pages


I'm seeing 20 pages as of now, 100 posts per page ftw. It'll take awhile for it to show 200 pages over here =P


----------



## derickwm

Back in Seattle... Like $20 a month, even with the 4P. Loved the cheap power. Here in AZ it's like $60 but that's including the required AC.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm looking for liquid metal coolers on ebay for my sr-2 nao. Damn this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> TECs for the sr-2 chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's more commonly called a TEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TEC's are so damn inefficient though. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "Thermoelectric junctions are generally only around 5-10% as efficient as the ideal refrigerator (Carnot cycle), compared with 40-60% achieved by conventional compression cycle systems (reverse Rankine systems using compression/expansion). Due to the relatively low efficiency, thermoelectric cooling is generally only used in environments where the solid state nature (no moving parts, maintenance-free, compact size) outweighs pure efficiency."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it look like I care about efficiency?
Click to expand...

Phase changers are pretty rare though, still too mainstream?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pepejovi

Alatar has a phase changer, why doesn't derick have one?


----------



## Jeppzer

too mainstream.

Liquid metal is where it's at.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Back in Seattle... Like $20 a month, even with the 4P. Loved the cheap power. Here in AZ it's like $60 but that's including the required AC.


How in the world?







Our power bill last month was over $300 bucks! That's not even folding 24/7....now I've almost completely stopped folding.


----------



## Jeppzer

My powerbill is $0. FREE POWER! FREE WILLY! FOLD ALL THE PROTEINS!


----------



## gears2head84

Have to get a part time job to keep folding, lol. Cant wait to see more progress.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Back in Seattle... Like $20 a month, even with the 4P. Loved the cheap power. Here in AZ it's like $60 but that's including the required AC.


$60 for everything? with the fold-stein? fo real? lucky... i would have to pay at least $150 for that.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> How in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our power bill last month was over $300 bucks! That's not even folding 24/7....now I've almost completely stopped folding.


My power bill for current billing cycle is ~$60. I'm in Tucson, AZ, BTW.


----------



## PR-Imagery

You guys and your piddly lil power bills.

*numbers irrelevant without KWH totals*

1600 KWH = $800
1100 KWH= $500
900 KHW= $300

average is $600.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Back in Seattle... Like $20 a month, even with the 4P. Loved the cheap power. Here in AZ it's like $60 but that's including the required AC.


Isn't that just your split? not the total?


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Back in Seattle... Like $20 a month, even with the 4P. Loved the cheap power. Here in AZ it's like $60 but that's including the required AC.


Y u no use evaporative cooling rather than AC? That's what I used when I lived in Yuma and Tucson.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Y u no use evaporative cooling rather than AC? That's what I used when I lived in Yuma and Tucson.


Evaporative cooling for an apartment?


----------



## Eaglake

How much I love CL cases. They are true masterpiece


----------



## XAslanX

Looking great, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Y u no use evaporative cooling rather than AC? That's what I used when I lived in Yuma and Tucson.
> 
> 
> 
> Evaporative cooling for an apartment?
Click to expand...

Yes?
http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/evaporative.html


----------



## deafboy

Interesting...


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Evaporative cooling for an apartment?


Ah, apartment. Derp.


----------



## PunkX 1

Sweet build


----------



## Game Addicted

i really like this build !!!! going in the right way


----------



## Rbby258

Just for me to fold 24/7 on my sig rig is £670 a year


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Just for me to fold 24/7 on my sig rig is £670 a year


----------



## overpower

Nice project, subbed


----------



## TheHarvman313

On the topic of using liquid metals for cooling it is a bad idea. Metals are very good conductors of heat. That is not what you want for cooling. The liquid metal would simply conduct the heat right into your case and would be at an very elevated temperature. This is due to the low heat capacity of most metals. It doesn't take much energy to increase the temperature.

Water is a poor conductor of heat and has a high heat capacity. It will hold the heat (a lot of it!!) until it reaches the radiator / evaporator whatever you are using and then release the energy.

Phase change or dry ice cooling would be better. Derrick buy a dry ice freezer and load that puppy up and run your loop through it!!!


----------



## barkinos98

well actually yeah derick, why dont you go phase change for the xeons or if you still keep it, the ud7 and bench the hell of it?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> On the topic of using liquid metals for cooling it is a bad idea. Metals are very good conductors of heat. That is not what you want for cooling. The liquid metal would simply conduct the heat right into your case and would be at an very elevated temperature. This is due to the low heat capacity of most metals. It doesn't take much energy to increase the temperature.
> Water is a poor conductor of heat and has a high heat capacity. It will hold the heat (a lot of it!!) until it reaches the radiator / evaporator whatever you are using and then release the energy.
> Phase change or dry ice cooling would be better. Derrick buy a dry ice freezer and load that puppy up and run your loop through it!!!


I say get one of these units and submerge everything in Novec 7000


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> On the topic of using liquid metals for cooling it is a bad idea. Metals are very good conductors of heat. That is not what you want for cooling. The liquid metal would simply conduct the heat right into your case and would be at an very elevated temperature. This is due to the low heat capacity of most metals. It doesn't take much energy to increase the temperature.
> 
> Water is a poor conductor of heat and has a high heat capacity. It will hold the heat (a lot of it!!) until it reaches the radiator / evaporator whatever you are using and then release the energy.
> 
> Phase change or dry ice cooling would be better. Derrick buy a dry ice freezer and load that puppy up and run your loop through it!!!


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/05/14/danamics-lmx-superleggera-review/1


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you considering de-lidding your Ivy Bridge i7 for even better temperatures?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Are you considering de-lidding your Ivy Bridge i7 for even better temperatures?


I don't think he's planning on getting an ivy bridge...

but if he does get one....I have to plead with you Derick.....please, please, please make a video of you de-lidding it.


----------



## derickwm

Lol... Deafboy we BOTH know how bad that would go. And I KNOW that that is why you want me to make a video









ElevenEleven...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oops, I forgot about your post about Xeons... my eyes got caught on the 3930 on the front page and I totally read that as 3770... I'm sorry!!! (I blame chronic lack of sleep =/)


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol... Deafboy we BOTH know how bad that would go. And I KNOW that that is why you want me to make a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElevenEleven...


I don't know what you're talking about...that's only partially why I want you to do it. I also actually want to see it being done. Plenty of people do it but most of them never document it.

And we both know you wouldn't get anything as mainstream as a bland IB i7.... well, maybe delidded with a crazy cooler directly on the die. lol.


----------



## derickwm

You read my mind









I've never owned an 1155 chip for a reason but hey, I could make it _hip_ enough with some fun ideas.


----------



## phillyd

If you do, remember de-lidding the CPU has shown to decrease max overclocks. people hit an impassible wall at about 4.7-5.0GHz on delidded ones where with chillers they may have been near 5.3-5.5GHz
so the better temps are for nothing.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You read my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never owned an 1155 chip for a reason but hey, I could make it _hip_ enough with some fun ideas.


I foresee a subzero prodigy in your future...


----------



## derickwm

If by subzero you mean just zero then maybe


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you do, remember *de-lidding the CPU has shown to decrease max overclocks*. people hit an impassible wall at about 4.7-5.0GHz on delidded ones where with chillers they may have been near 5.3-5.5GHz
> so the better temps are for nothing.


How is that possible? they are not melting and reflowing the silicon.







If they cpu had a wall of Xghz it will have that same wall after putting the lid back on.


----------



## phillyd

Go to the Ivy Bridge club and ask. there are tons of reported cases. just ask.


----------



## General121

This build :X

I wonder if it can run Crysis


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Go to the Ivy Bridge club and ask. there are tons of reported cases. just ask.


I don't need to ask something that is so obvious, it was just a user error.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Go to the Ivy Bridge club and ask. there are tons of reported cases. just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to ask something that is so obvious, it was just a user error.
Click to expand...

no, it's not. It's happened repeatedly. Lemme go get some proof...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If by subzero you mean just zero then maybe


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> no, it's not. It's happened repeatedly. Lemme go get some proof...


Lets not derail this Awesome build and make a new thread with your findings but i just wanted to point something out, think about what you are saying and how would it be possible to change the chip silicon characteristics to affect how the cpu overclocks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> no, it's not. It's happened repeatedly. Lemme go get some proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not derail this Awesome build and make a new thread with your findings but i just wanted to point something out, think about what you are saying and how would it be possible to change the chip silicon characteristics to affect how the cpu overclocks.
Click to expand...

I'm not gonna begin to question the characteristics of the chip. It could be any number of factors relating to the fact that the chip is sealed in whatever surroundings they choose until you delid it.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Lets not derail this Awesome build and make a new thread with your findings but i just wanted to point something out, think about what you are saying and how would it be possible to change the chip silicon characteristics to affect how the cpu overclocks.


The thing is that with Ivy Bridge the TIM is causing the temps on the die to be "quite high", even under LN2, delidd the chip and change over to a better TIM will cause a lower die temp and may give some extra Mhz. That not sure this was what phillyd was talking about.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> The thing is that with Ivy Bridge the TIM is causing the temps on the die to be "quite high", even under LN2, delidd the chip and change over to a better TIM will cause a lower die temp and may give some extra Mhz. That not sure this was what phillyd was talking about.


that is a whole different story and i would agree lowering temps would help increase overclock but phillyd is saying and i quote
Quote:


> de-lidding the CPU has shown to decrease max overclocks. people hit an impassible wall at about 4.7-5.0GHz


stating that once you remove the lid and put X TIM on there and put the lid back on it will not allow you overclock as high as you did before and note that it wasn't due to it being hotter to not allow you to go as high in your overclock but that you somehow changed the characteristics of the cpu itself.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> that is a whole different story and i would agree lowering temps would help increase overclock but phillyd is saying and i quote stating that once you remove the lid and put X TIM on there and put the lid back on it will not allow you overclock as high as you did before and note that it wasn't due to it being hotter to not allow you to go as high in your overclock but that you somehow changed the characteristics of the cpu itself.


Read the whole thing wrong, it might decrease the max clock but then it would be due to a bad mount of the IHS. If the IHS is mounted properly with a TIM that's the same or better then i would assume that the max clocks would stay the same or increase. If it fact the max overclock was lowered then i would say that the IHS does not have good contact with the die.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you do, remember de-lidding the CPU has shown to decrease max overclocks. people hit an impassible wall at about 4.7-5.0GHz on delidded ones where with chillers they may have been near 5.3-5.5GHz
> so the better temps are for nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Read the whole thing wrong, it might decrease the max clock but then it would be due to a bad mount of the IHS. If the IHS is mounted properly with a TIM that's the same or better then i would assume that the max clocks would stay the same or increase. If it fact the max overclock was lowered then i would say that the IHS does not have good contact with the die.


Ok i just want you to get the facts straight, nowhere does he state that they hit a wall due to heat so please stop assuming things. He just said that if you de-lid the cpu you will not be able to overclock as high as before, maybe im being to literal but i just don't want other OCners to get the wrong idea from false facts. This is OCN we strive for perfection, lets get back to the awesome build we already taken up two pages oh is build. Sorry derick.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Ok i just want you to get the facts straight, nowhere does he state that they hit a wall due to heat so please stop assuming things. He just said that if you de-lid the cpu you will not be able to overclock as high as before, maybe im being to literal but i just don't want other OCners to get the wrong idea from false facts. This is OCN we strive for perfection, lets get back to the awesome build we already taken up two pages oh is build. Sorry derick.


Aight m8, he has 195 other pages that is on topic so should be fine, also he is a Norwegian so he has to love some off topic gibberish.


----------



## TheBadBull

^_^


----------



## sortableturnip




----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Aight m8, he has 195 other pages that is on topic so should be fine, also he is a Norwegian so he has to love some off topic gibberish.


Maybe closer to 19 pages that are on topic, and derick isn't norwegian? Right? Right!?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Maybe closer to 19 pages that are on topic, and derick isn't norwegian? Right? Right!?


Well the thread is in Norwegian and as far as i know not many countries use the letter "Ø"


----------



## phillyd

I'm jelly of almost 2k replies.


----------



## derickwm

Of course I'm Norwegian


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Of course I'm Norwegian


Yay Norwegian!


----------



## HRawesome

derickwm You're norwegian?`You're kidding right? Norway FTW <3


----------



## General121

Cruise like a Norwegian.


----------



## derickwm

I'm trying to move there asap


----------



## HRawesome

Oh, not norwegian after all







But even if you don't atleast come to "The Gathering" next easter. The worlds biggest dataparty. We need some more not norwegians there.


----------



## derickwm

I have Norwegian blood! Just don't live there yet.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm trying to move there asap


Seriously?! hell yeah!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Of course I'm Norwegian


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Norwegian blood! Just don't live there yet.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















On a side note, the gathering is great! (or so I've heard







)


----------



## HRawesome

You're a real viking derickwm. Atleast in theory. But OT, Much time before we see some more progress pictures?


----------



## derickwm

No idea on time, just waiting on things to be shipped/come in really and that's just out of my hands unfortunately.


----------



## HRawesome

I've got a feeling about 10% MAX of this tread is OT the rest is just pure bull**** talk


----------



## barkinos98

im guessing you HATE hot weather alot to move to norway? i ve personally not been there (yet) but afaik its cold as f***


----------



## HRawesome

It's not that cold in Norway, Exept in the North and in the Mountains. Here in the most southern town we can hit about 37 degrees (Witch my computer hates..)
But, yeah. You're sortoff right, we can hit -15 in the winter at the extremes. "F*** iceroad truckers, try driving in Norway in the winter!"


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> It's not that cold in Norway, Exept in the North and in the Mountains. Here in the most southern town we can hit about 37 degrees (Witch my computer hates..)
> But, yeah. You're sortoff right, we can hit -15 in the winter at the extremes. "F*** iceroad truckers, try driving in Norway in the winter!"


-15 is nothing, i did my army service up north. Usually -20 to -30c coldest i had was -42c. Luckily for me i was a tank gunner so 90% of the time was spent in a warm and cosy Leopard 2 A4


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No idea on time, just waiting on things to be shipped/come in really and that's just out of my hands unfortunately.


btw...recommended you today...so if you get a message it's not spam


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> It's not that cold in Norway, Exept in the North and in the Mountains. Here in the most southern town we can hit about 37 degrees (Witch my computer hates..)
> But, yeah. You're sortoff right, we can hit -15 in the winter at the extremes. "F*** iceroad truckers, try driving in Norway in the winter!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> -15 is nothing, i did my army service up north. Usually -20 to -30c coldest i had was -42c. Luckily for me i was a tank gunner so 90% of the time was spent in a warm and cosy Leopard 2 A4


So, really you build folding rigs to keep yourselves warm


----------



## HRawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> -15 is nothing, i did my army service up north. Usually -20 to -30c coldest i had was -42c. Luckily for me i was a tank gunner so 90% of the time was spent in a warm and cosy Leopard 2 A4


-15 is the max along the coast in the most southern town. And norway is a loong country. Up in the North -30 is a typical winterday temprature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> So, really you build folding rigs to keep yourselves warm


Yes sortoff. I never use any heating in my room in the winter, i just fold with my comp(s).


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> -15 is nothing, i did my army service up north. Usually -20 to -30c coldest i had was -42c. Luckily for me i was a tank gunner so 90% of the time was spent in a warm and cosy Leopard 2 A4


-42????? you had one tough service bro. its not that cold in ankara thank goodness, but last year i remember of a -15 at 8.30am on my way to school. we spent 1.5hrs on road, and they called it a half day, so thanks mom for sending me to school even though knowing it would be a half day. back on topic, what happened to DHL derick? did you track your package down or is it still lost?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No idea on time, just waiting on things to be shipped/come in really and that's just out of my hands unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> btw...recommended you today...so if you get a message it's not spam
Click to expand...

Oh?


----------



## faMine

what is this off-topic nonsense


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh?


Yup...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> -snip-


hey found that evidence
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539

and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> For maximum clocks at least, yes. If your cpu can do say 6.5Ghz max now, chances are good that if you delid it will never do 6.5Ghz again.
> Air & water cooling will never see the max a cpu is capable of, so if you're doing 5Ghz with high temps, more than likely it will still do 5Ghz but with a bit lower temps. I still don't think delidding is worthwhile, voids warranty, could hamper future used sale, & risk of killing the chip in the process. Better cooling can accomplish the same thing (or better), & be used with other cpus in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

2000th post.

I love you guys! Thanks for all the support from the community and of course my sponsors!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 2000th post.
> I love you guys! Thanks for all the support from the community and of course my sponsors!


yyyyyay


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hey found that evidence
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539


no where in that post does it back up your theory, infact it disproves it.
Quote:


> Conclusion:
> 
> I would not recommend this to 24/7 users. 5-9°C more is not worth losing the warranty of a 300 € chip. However extreme overclockers can get some extra MHz changing the thermal paste


The person was actually able to overclock higher if you read his post at lower temps but does not recommend doing the procedure because of warranty aspect. No where does he state he wasn't able to overclock as high as before.
Proof is below


Spoiler: Before IHS removal









Spoiler: After the procedure







Same clock @ same voltage but at lower temps. Thanks for proving yourself wrong and saving me the trouble


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> The person was actually able to overclock higher if you read his post at lower temps but does not recommend doing the procedure because of warranty aspect.


read every post after, and this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> For maximum clocks at least, yes. If your cpu can do say 6.5Ghz max now, chances are good that if you delid it will never do 6.5Ghz again.
> Air & water cooling will never see the max a cpu is capable of, so if you're doing 5Ghz with high temps, more than likely it will still do 5Ghz but with a bit lower temps. I still don't think delidding is worthwhile, voids warranty, could hamper future used sale, & risk of killing the chip in the process. Better cooling can accomplish the same thing (or better), & be used with other cpus in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For maximum clocks at least, yes. If your cpu can do say 6.5Ghz max now, *chances are* good that if you delid it will never do 6.5Ghz again.
> Air & water cooling will never see the max a cpu is capable of, so if you're doing 5Ghz with high temps, more than likely it will still do 5Ghz but with a bit lower temps. I still don't think delidding is worthwhile, voids warranty, could hamper future used sale, & risk of killing the chip in the process. Better cooling can accomplish the same thing (or better), & be used with other cpus in the future.
Click to expand...

Until there is actual proof not assumptions this should only be taken with a grain of salt since no study shows benching IB at such high voltage ~1.8v doesn't degrade the chip so how do we know after they did their suicide run the chip didn't degrade? then they removed the lid and put new Tim back on and tried another suicide run. I wouldn't be spreading rumors about this for two reasons, you have no first hand experience in this, two nobody has really proved this is the case ( I am referring ot the user on Hwbot that had no problems. ). There are too many variables right now and not enough data for you to make speculations in an area where you have no experience.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For maximum clocks at least, yes. If your cpu can do say 6.5Ghz max now, *chances are* good that if you delid it will never do 6.5Ghz again.
> Air & water cooling will never see the max a cpu is capable of, so if you're doing 5Ghz with high temps, more than likely it will still do 5Ghz but with a bit lower temps. I still don't think delidding is worthwhile, voids warranty, could hamper future used sale, & risk of killing the chip in the process. Better cooling can accomplish the same thing (or better), & be used with other cpus in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until there is actual proof not assumptions this should only be taken with a grain of salt since no study shows benching IB at such high voltage ~1.8v doesn't degrade the chip so how do we know after they did their suicide run the chip didn't degrade? then they removed the lid and put new Tim back on and tried another suicide run. I wouldn't be spreading rumors about this for two reasons, you have no first hand experience in this, two nobody has really proved this is the case ( I am referring ot the user on Hwbot that had no problems. ). There are too many variables right now and not enough data for you to make speculations in an area where you have no experience.
Click to expand...

read the ivy thread before that post, and stop ignoring the rest of the first thread i posted.


----------



## derickwm

Take it somewhere else guys.


----------



## phillyd

sorry derick.


----------



## faMine

srsly


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> sorry derrick.


derick


----------



## phillyd

okay double post


----------



## derickwm

A song another member on a different forum wrote for me:

"AMAZING CASE.... BUILT FROM THE GROUND
THAT STUNNED... A MAN... LIKE ME.
I ONCE... WAS FINE.... WITH MY x79
BUT NOW I FROWN
WAS FINE
BUT NOW i SEE...."

Hehe


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

2012th post.


----------



## Paradigm84

This is going to look sweet when it's done, there should be a poll of who has the best Orange/ Black build log, there have been a few recently (one of them was in a Cosmos II I think?).


----------



## faMine

my orange and black penitum 4 versus this


----------



## Paradigm84

^Pics?


----------



## morencyam

There were only a few Orange?Black themed build when I built mine about a year and a half. There are quite a few more that I've seen now. Just need to get rid of this sabertooth and pick up a Gigabyte x58 OC








The colors are almost identical IRL.


----------



## barkinos98

derick, got great news bro, BLOCKS FOR SRX!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick, got great news bro, BLOCKS FOR SRX!!!!!


Seen it, not too impressed with the look. Im liking MIPS blocks a little bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> There were only a few Orange?Black themed build when I built mine about a year and a half. There are quite a few more that I've seen now. Just need to get rid of this sabertooth and pick up a Gigabyte x58 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are almost identical IRL.


What you need is a Gigabyte UD7-X79









I have one for sale


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seen it, not too impressed with the look. Im liking MIPS blocks a little bit more.
> What you need is a Gigabyte UD7-X79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one for sale


See but then I would need to buy a new CPU to go with it, and I'm not exactly swimming cash right now. Otherwise, I would be all over it


----------



## Paradigm84

You can buy a 3820 for the change left from a happy meal, X79 is the way forward.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> See but then I would need to buy a new CPU to go with it, and I'm not exactly swimming cash right now. Otherwise, I would be all over it


Sell an organ or something....


----------



## derickwm

Sell current setup for $350. Buy my setup for that price (folders discount) and all you'd have left to buy is a 3820 which can be had for less than $300


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sell current setup for $350. Buy my setup for that price (folders discount) and all you'd have left to buy is a 3820 which can be had for less than $300


$229 if you have a microcenter close to you. also 666th post, may the devil be with you







also derick i loved the blocks, but hey its your rig.


----------



## Talynn67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> See but then I would need to buy a new CPU to go with it, and I'm not exactly swimming cash right now. Otherwise, I would be all over it


Do it man, I just picked up all the parts for this dedicated folding rig used and so far most of them work


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talynn67*
> 
> Do it man, I just picked up all the parts for this dedicated folding rig used and so far most of them work


And I'm sure being on the same folding team has nothing to do with your input lol believe me, if I had the money, and wasn't already saving for a new car, I wouldn't even think twice. Priorities. Being a responsible grown up sucks lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

You and Stren are neck and neck


----------



## Paradigm84

A good 50-60% of the posts on here are random though.









Like this one.

You're welcome Derick.

And any idea when you'll be getting more stuff in? I need something to make me jelly!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A good 50-60% of the posts on here are random though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this one.
> You're welcome Derick.
> And any idea when you'll be getting more stuff in? I need something to make me jelly!


lmao I'm not denying that stren's posts are more ... honest







buuut yeah.

I would tell you what Derick's getting but I already forgot


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I would tell you what Derick's getting but I already forgot


No problem, I like surprises.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A good 50-60% of the posts on here are random though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this one.
> You're welcome Derick.
> And any idea when you'll be getting more stuff in? I need something to make me jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I'm not denying that stren's posts are more ... honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buuut yeah.
> 
> I would tell you what Derick's getting but I already forgot
Click to expand...

You're welcome.

Also, i need help, get on steam soon, please?


----------



## Electrocutor

I agree about the MIPS blocks.



You just need to find a way to paint those screws orange without it flaking off.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> I agree about the MIPS blocks.
> 
> You just need to find a way to paint those screws orange without it flaking off.


Smexy!


----------



## deafboy

How are you liking the cougars compared to the APs?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How are you liking the cougars compared to the APs?


I love cougars...wait, are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I love cougars...wait, are we talking about the same thing?


I don't think so...but we can certainly talk about those kind of cougars as well


----------



## derickwm

There should be a lovely group of parts in late next week


----------



## phillyd

You keep getting more and more parts. pretty soon youll be able to run supercomputer AI programs and have awesome opponents in your games without actual humans
and it will still max out crysis


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You keep getting more and more parts. pretty soon youll be able to run supercomputer AI programs and have awesome opponents in your games without actual humans
> and it will still max out crysis


He could do that three build ago

The current supercomputer will be capable of predicting trends *before* they're cool


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You keep getting more and more parts. pretty soon youll be able to run supercomputer AI programs and have awesome opponents in your games without actual humans
> and it will still max out crysis
> 
> 
> 
> He could do that three build ago
> 
> The current supercomputer will be capable of predicting trends *before* they're cool
Click to expand...

If you could do that...
youd be rich
silly bands
yolo gear *shudders in disgust*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you could do that...
> youd be rich
> silly bands
> yolo gear *shudders in disgust*


#YOLO


----------



## derickwm

What would you guys rather see; quad 7970 lightnings or 7990s? I'm getting _a bit_ impatient to say the least.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What would you guys rather see; quad 7970 lightnings or 7990s? I'm getting _a bit_ impatient to say the least.


My pulled pork mac'n'cheese is in the oven.

Quad 7990s I guess...


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What would you guys rather see; quad 7970 lightnings or 7990s? I'm getting _a bit_ impatient to say the least.


Personally, I'd like to see the quads, however, I do have a question. If this is a folding rig, why are you going with ATI? I always thought Nvidia cards were faster in folding (at least they were the last time I was folding).


----------



## SilentKilla78

7990s! Then you'll be able to also have a wireless card, sound card, raid card, etc.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What would you guys rather see; quad 7970 lightnings or 7990s? I'm getting _a bit_ impatient to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see the quads, however, I do have a question. If this is a folding rig, why are you going with ATI? I always thought Nvidia cards were faster in folding (at least they were the last time I was folding).
Click to expand...

GK104s folding is very crippled.

7970s I'd say.


----------



## barkinos98

7970 lightings are the best imo, no release date is out there for 7990, it is only "confirmed" for now. go for a 7970 lighning quad cfx setup, will take more space, but this is a folding rig, so im guessing sound isnt important (unless it will be your daily rig as well) and a USB wifi dongle works just same as a pci ex one, so there is no reason you should wait for 7990s, just buy them (if you have enough cash etc.) also do they make blocks for 7970 lighnings? you could always get built to orders


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 7970 lightings are the best imo, no release date is out there for 7990, it is only "confirmed" for now. go for a 7970 lighning quad cfx setup, will take more space, but this is a folding rig, so im guessing sound isnt important (unless it will be your daily rig as well) and a USB wifi dongle works just same as a pci ex one, so there is no reason you should wait for 7990s, just buy them (if you have enough cash etc.) also do they make blocks for 7970 lighnings? you could always get built to orders


He has a $500~ dac, I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Talynn67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> And I'm sure being on the same folding team has nothing to do with your input lol believe me, if I had the money, and wasn't already saving for a new car, I wouldn't even think twice. Priorities. Being a responsible grown up sucks lol


Absolutely not







I'll fix your current car bring it on out to Mass, i've got Duct tape and WD 40 need i go on? Fine I have wrenches, Mig, Arc/Tig welder, grinders, sandblaster, powder coat system and oven. We can turn it into the death mobile from animal house!


----------



## faMine

this rig is worth more than my truck!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> He has a $500~ dac, I think he'll be fine.


lol its kinda stupid i mentioned cooling







but srsly, do they? i didnt find one yet, even though i only have the money for a stock one.


----------



## deafboy

Lightnings.... the 7990s seem silly.


----------



## derickwm

I don't fold with GPUs, they're not power efficient enough and that is why I'm not going with nVidia. Besides, they're only limited to 3 monitors









Yes EK makes a block for the lightning currently and even with it being CSQ I actually kind of like it.

If I *really* wanted wireless I'd just go USB. I have an external DAC so no need for a sound card. The only thing I'd be losing really is the ability for a RAID card, but I'm kind of doubting I'll ever actually need one.

Sounds like more people are wanting 4 way 7970s over 7990s


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What would you guys rather see; quad 7970 lightnings or 7990s? I'm getting _a bit_ impatient to say the least.


I thought the 7990 was released in 10-14 days.

Source


----------



## phillyd

Go with the lightning 7970s


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't fold with GPUs, they're not power efficient enough and that is why I'm not going with nVidia. Besides, they're only limited to 3 monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes EK makes a block for the lightning currently and even with it being CSQ I actually kind of like it.
> If I *really* wanted wireless I'd just go USB. I have an external DAC so no need for a sound card. The only thing I'd be losing really is the ability for a RAID card, but I'm kind of doubting I'll ever actually need one.
> Sounds like more people are wanting 4 way 7970s over 7990s


Because the 7990s are ******ed....


----------



## Blizlake

dual cards are pretty meh, get the 7970's and a pwetty crossfire bridge or something


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> dual cards are pretty meh, get the 7970's and a pwetty crossfire bridge or something


wait I was under impression he was getting 4 dual cards... how is that meh?


----------



## phillyd

you cant octofire, and he doesnt fold, so no use for two of em.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you cant octofire, and he doesnt fold, so no use for two of em.


Yes there are. There is a great use for 2 / 4 7990s, there's something AMD cards are very good at. PM if interested in knowing, I can't say it here


----------



## HRawesome

One thing that i have always wonderd about is that you can f.eks. run a 580 and a 5770 in one system, Can you then use 2 7990's and 2 690's in the same system?
If you can and you have unlimitid suply off money(Witch it seems like derick has







) You should go with that. Just for the gigglez, and for the pure computingpower.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> One thing that i have always wonderd about is that you can f.eks. run a 580 and a 5770 in one system, Can you then use 2 7990's and 2 690's in the same system?
> If you can and you have unlimitid suply off money(Witch it seems like derick has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) You should go with that. Just for the gigglez, and for the pure computingpower.


You can ... have fun with drivers. Also, I believe online certain motherboards have the Hydra capability but I could be wrong


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> dual cards are pretty meh, get the 7970's and a pwetty crossfire bridge or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait I was under impression he was getting 4 dual cards... how is that meh?
Click to expand...

4 7990's would sure be cool, but that'd require something like the 1600W lepa and some work with drivers and crap... And I don't see an use for such a system unless you're doing something AMD cards are good at (that is not to be mentioned).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 4 7990's would sure be cool, but that'd require something like the 1600W lepa and some work with drivers and crap... And I don't see an use for such a system unless you're doing something AMD cards are good at (that is not to be mentioned).


Is there anything you can use 8 GPUs at once for? I thought he was getting 4 7990s for 2 systems.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Is there anything you can use 8 GPUs at once for? I thought he was getting 4 7990s for 2 systems.


Yes, there is something you can use them at.
I dunno how he was thinking of having the gpu's distributed in his systems, I don't even know if he meant 2 or 4 7990's. Looks like it's going to be lightnings though


----------



## derickwm

Wut. 4 7970s or 2 7990s.

Unfortunately I just remembered why I didn't go with lightnings, they dont have a dual dvi output so that wouldn't allow 5 crossover monitors. The hunt continues


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wut. 4 7970s or 2 7990s.
> Unfortunately I just remembered why I didn't go with lightnings, they dont have a dual dvi output so that wouldn't allow 5 crossover monitors. The hunt continues


Won't 4 7970 DCII's and the EK waterblocks work?


----------



## phillyd

Do the Toxics have water blocks?


----------



## faMine

Please for the love of all things scandinavian, don't get Asus graphics cards.


----------



## derickwm

I'm not entirely sure but from that diagram it looks like i'd have the same problem.


----------



## HRawesome

Just wait for the 7990's come out, It's simpler and it will look sleaker and cleaner with only 2 cards in the build. And then you probobly wil have enough ports for 5 crossover screens


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Just wait for the 7990's come out, It's simpler and it will look sleaker and cleaner with only 2 cards in the build. And then you probobly wil have enough ports for 5 crossover screens


IIRC the 7990s had 6-dvi ports, so that will enable 5x1 eyefinity


----------



## barkinos98

again, i cant comment on the model, but i still vote for a 7970 quadfire, i've always had a thing for filled up bays. some people think like "it will generate more heat" "when w/c ing costlier" etc etc. looks badass with all those cards squished. afaik there IS a block for the 7970 dcuii. how i know? i was searching through frozencpu and found somethin EK makes, the backplate for these cards, to make quadfire physically ok. im guessing they do make a block too. about the connectivity, the dcuii has the best of them imo. were talkin bout 6 DP and 4 DVI, and afaik dp-dvi converters are cheap.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> again, i cant comment on the model, but i still vote for a 7970 quadfire, i've always had a thing for filled up bays. some people think like "it will generate more heat" "when w/c ing costlier" etc etc. looks badass with all those cards squished. afaik there IS a block for the 7970 dcuii. how i know? i was searching through frozencpu and found somethin EK makes, the backplate for these cards, to make quadfire physically ok. im guessing they do make a block too. about the connectivity, the dcuii has the best of them imo. were talkin bout 6 DP and 4 DVI, and afaik dp-dvi converters are cheap.


Display ports are preferred for Eyefinity setups


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

We need to pitch in and help Derick be less indecisive, and possibly help him find a 7970 with enough video out things or a 7990 release date.
He also needs opinions...but those might make him _more_ indecisive...









This might help, though:





Also, MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## sortableturnip

Why not use something like this?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Why not use something like this?


Quote:


> Support DVI highest video resolution 1080p


Single link is no bueno...


----------



## derickwm

Learn2display everyone.

For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.

Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad fire with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though


----------



## HRawesome

Derick, dont you think 4 Gpu's look a bit messy? It's sortoff all overtheplace.


----------



## deafboy

All over the place?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Derick, dont you think 4 Gpu's look a bit messy? It's sortoff all overtheplace.


4 GPUs isn't messy; on stock coolers, it looks like a block of coolers in your case; with a water cooling setup, it looks great.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2display everyone.
> For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.
> Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad SLI with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though


Do you have displays that are over 1200p?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Do you have displays that are over 1200p?


Um, soon 5 1440p ones...


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2display everyone.
> For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.
> Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad SLI with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though


Well you could always ask Vega how to overclock those DVI links. Really not sure how he did it, but it seems magical.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Um, soon 5 1440p ones...


You know who you could talk to about 5x1 eyefinity on 1440p? CallSignVega

IIRC he is putting together a similar setup


----------



## deafboy

Err...disregard


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Derick, dont you think 4 Gpu's look a bit messy? It's sortoff all overtheplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 GPUs isn't messy; on stock coolers, it looks like a block of coolers in your case; with a water cooling setup, it looks great.
Click to expand...

^This. 4 way is just








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2display everyone.
> For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.
> Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad SLI with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have displays that are over 1200p?
Click to expand...

Lrn2payattention
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Do you have displays that are over 1200p?
> 
> 
> 
> Um, soon 5 1440p ones...
Click to expand...

Probably not as soon as I'd like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Um, soon 5 1440p ones...
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you could talk to about 5x1 eyefinity on 1440p? CallSignVega
> 
> IIRC he is putting together a similar setup
Click to expand...

We've both been waiting for the 7990 for quite some time.


----------



## ChaosAD

Or you can wait for 7990 Lightnings and buy 4x and watercool them, just because you can


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2display everyone.
> For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.
> Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad SLI with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though


lol SLI is for nVidia, Crossfire is for AMD/ATI


----------



## derickwm

Wow. I can't believe I said that







And I can't believe nobody else noticed it.

My excuse: I was thinking about 4GB 680 Lightnings


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Please for the love of all things scandinavian, don't get Asus graphics cards.


Pray tell why?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Pray tell why?


if he was in turkey i might be explaining it; the RMA/support here sucks.


----------



## General121

And here I am, just wanting to buy a small 1080p 2nd monitor for monitoring stuff and whatnot, and heres Derick, getting 5 1440p monitors. -_-


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Pray tell why?


Their support for graphics cards is among the most atrocious of any company. I RMA'd a reference 6950 in February because it was artifacting at stock clocks. No big deal, I sent it in and two weeks later received a replacement. However, this replacement had a bent bracket and loose screws on the heatsink. I couldn't even mount it in my rig in its condition so I went ahead and called and complained. They offered me an upgrade for my stress but it took them nearly two months to offer me anything. By the time I receive the replacement (it's summer at this time) and it only lasts two weeks before dying. I sent it back in, received a replacement and now I'm stuck worrying about my other 6950 reference and what they'll do about it. I'd prefer to never deal with them again.


----------



## sortableturnip

Ok, another stupid question. Is there a difference between using ATI and Nvidia in a 5 monitor setup?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Ok, another stupid question. Is there a difference between using ATI and Nvidia in a 5 monitor setup?


Nvidia is limited to 3 + 1

AMD can do 5 + 1


----------



## driftingforlife

Yes. NV does not support it







. they only do 3 in surrond.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Nvidia is limited to 3 + 1
> AMD can do 5 + 1


Does that mean, NVIDIA can do 4, and AMD 6, or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Does that mean, NVIDIA can do 4, and AMD 6, or am I reading it wrong?


NVIDIA does 3 technically + 1 separate

AMD does 6..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> NVIDIA does 3 technically + 1 separate
> AMD does 6..


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^This. 4 way is just


It's kind of like a graphics cube.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Ok, another stupid question. Is there a difference between using ATI and Nvidia in a 5 monitor setup?


"there is no such thing as stupid questions. just stupid answers" btw im not trying to offend anyone, just being wisdom-ful


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's kind of like a graphics cube.


4 way with 480s is the best convection oven.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2display everyone.
> For eyefinity you can only have a max of 2 non-dp ports. Both the lightning and DCU have optimal ports for eyefinity 5 or 6 but not if the displays are above 1200p. I'm not sure what Sapphire was thinking with the 6GB 7970 by only putting 2DPs on it .___.
> Guess I've waited this long, may as well wait and see what the 7990 offers first. 4 lightnings in quad fire with full cover blocks sure sounds nice though


The way I read the image below is that you can use 3 DP connections, one dual-link DVI, and the other Dual-link or one more DP connection. That would give you 5x1 at resolutions higher than 1200P. Am I reading it wrong?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Won't 4 7970 DCII's and the EK waterblocks work?


----------



## derickwm

I *think* Asus is being tricky and the DVI slot marked with orange is DVI-I. I might have to call, not that I'd get a straight answer anyway


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I *think* Asus is being tricky and the DVI slot marked with orange is DVI-I. I might have to call, not that I'd get a straight answer anyway


No I think what they're indicating, is that if you use the DP above it, then it becomes single-link. If the DP isn't used, it remains dual-link


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I *think* Asus is being tricky and the DVI slot marked with orange is DVI-I. I might have to call, not that I'd get a straight answer anyway


Is it in fact single link though? I know a lot of cards that are marked as DVI-I but are still wired as dual link.


----------



## faMine

too much DP


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> too much DP




Derick, I thought about it just now.
If any of the 7990's are done right (ya know, display ports and everything), you could just buy one and then Crossfire it with two 7970's. Then you can fill up a bunch of the slots and still have some leftover. That and it might be kind of cool. I dunno.


----------



## stren

Sooo..... anything happening over here?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sooo..... anything happening over here?


Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sooo..... anything happening over here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.
Click to expand...

^this... sadly


----------



## derickwm

Well, only update I got for you all is that DHL seems to have lost my MIPS package. I've been talking with Michael from MIPS and he is going to file an investigation later today with DHL.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well, only update I got for you all is that DHL seems to have lost my MIPS package. I've been talking with Michael from MIPS and he is going to file an investigation later today with DHL.


That seems to be a pretty consistent theme with DHL... I know if I order international, I'm definitely going to specify that they *not* ship with DHL.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well, only update I got for you all is that DHL seems to have lost my MIPS package. I've been talking with Michael from MIPS and he is going to file an investigation later today with DHL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a pretty consistent theme with DHL... I know if I order international, I'm definitely going to specify that they *not* ship with DHL.
Click to expand...

DHL @ Finland is pretty much the same, lost a package or two because of them.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well, only update I got for you all is that DHL seems to have lost my MIPS package. I've been talking with Michael from MIPS and he is going to file an investigation later today with DHL.


I didnt think it was so hard to keep track of packages...I havent found a thread yet where a user was happy with DHL........

Maybe you need to order a GPS and batteries and tell the company to power on the GPS to track it


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well, only update I got for you all is that DHL seems to have lost my MIPS package. I've been talking with Michael from MIPS and he is going to file an investigation later today with DHL.


Oh, DHL, you and your shenanigans...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I didnt think it was so hard to keep track of packages...I havent found a thread yet where a user was happy with DHL........
> Maybe you need to order a GPS and batteries and tell the company to power on the GPS to track it


That's a pretty decent idea...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That's a pretty decent idea...


Yeah. If you have the money to include a GPS via every order XD


----------



## stren

Should I send you my mips block?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yeah. If you have the money to include a GPS via every order XD


This is Derick we're talking about


----------



## barkinos98

wow i didnt know DHL sucked big time in the States and in Finland. you should come to turkey then. DHL is the 2nd best, after UPS and in some cities such as ankara (yay me!) FedEx. pretty much all shippers suck in turkey, except DHL and some others.


----------



## axipher

DHL in Canada is weird, they don't have many depots themselves and instead rely on regional delivery methods. For example in Northern Ontario, Muskoka Delivery Services handle DHL packages as well as USPS while Purolator handles UPS packages.


----------



## pepejovi

I have seen a DHL truck a grand one time in my entire life.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> DHL in Canada is weird, they don't have many depots themselves and instead rely on regional delivery methods. For example in Northern Ontario, Muskoka Delivery Services handle DHL packages as well as USPS while Purolator handles UPS packages.


That's the way it is across the world; DHL is a network of hundreds of other courriers. And *that's* why so many packages get lost.


----------



## Citra

Always one step behind.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I *think* Asus is being tricky and the DVI slot marked with orange is DVI-I. I might have to call, not that I'd get a straight answer anyway


That is correct. The orange will only be single-link. The red will only be dual-link if you don't use the DP paired with it.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> you might be right, like what happened in ottoman times. they captured a big area, but things happened since the area was too big to being handled by one sultan.
> 
> 
> 
> DHL, the new Ottoman Empire*
> 
> Belly dancers not included
Click to expand...

Why would you not include the belly dancers?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Why would you not include the belly dancers?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they'd get lost anyways.
Click to expand...

How do you get lost when you're locked in a room to dance?


----------



## General121

More progress today or no? Anything going to happen, good Stren?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> More progress today or no? Anything going to happen, good Stren?


Can't tell if wrong thread or just messing with derick


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Can't tell if wrong thread or just messing with derick


well damn. Ive messed up the two threads and last post I saw was by Stren so I was like "Let me ask! Must be his thread!" LOLOL.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Hush you







. Go back to your folding or something! Im only around 200k points atm : /.


----------



## Jeppzer

That's about my daily average.







Maybe I should pause folding.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That's about my daily average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should pause folding.










Jeppzer









I only get about 35K PPD with my current rig. The OCN counter isnt right yet since for awhile I was i5 2500K folding only, before i got my 670 and setup folding for it, it only gave me 5k ppd.


----------



## driftingforlife

Have you messaged Enermax yet? I have, will see if i get a reply


----------



## stren

I'm just going to leave this here because it might be of relevance:










I say derick should kick this 2P habit and go back to 4P!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here because it might be of relevance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say derick should kick this 2P habit and go back to 4P!


ooh...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeppzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get about 35K PPD with my current rig. The OCN counter isnt right yet since for awhile I was i5 2500K folding only, before i got my 670 and setup folding for it, it only gave me 5k ppd.


Lucky! with my athlon machine, which doesnt fold but instead my ps3 does. i get 2.2K PPD with a quad core athlon+4650. i was expecting something like at least 5-6K according to my calculations, but that never happened, so i fold with my ps3 whenever my brother or i isnt gaming with it (family never liked the idea of paying much for PC when you can play the same thing on a $300 console)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> family never liked the idea of paying much for PC when you can play the same thing on a $300 console


Ironic since it only cost $200 in graphics to turn a computer that I would have anyway into a gaming computer.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Lucky! with my athlon machine, which doesnt fold but instead my ps3 does. i get 2.2K PPD with a quad core athlon+4650. i was expecting something like at least 5-6K according to my calculations, but that never happened, so i fold with my ps3 whenever my brother or i isnt gaming with it (family never liked the idea of paying much for PC when you can play the same thing on a $300 console)


AMD parts are not good for folding.

You can fold on a console? What?????


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> AMD parts are not good for folding.
> You can fold on a console? What?????


there is a client for PS3 too. also, i learned that AMD sucks for folding the hard way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Ironic since it only cost $200 in graphics to turn a computer that I would have anyway into a gaming computer.


that is another problem, all my rigs until this one was all prebuilt. my first was a compaq pentium 3, then a HP pent 4, then a sony vaio, then a Q9300 prebuilt, which had a G31 mobo and the 4650. my dad, my mom thinks i make her pay more since she doesnt get this kinda stuff, thinks that only prebuilts have a solid warranty. i could've gotten a i5-750 rig back then, Q9300 was EOL or near EOL. anyways so only my current rig is a custom one, since i called my uncle, who works as the IT manager at our company. thank goodness, he said he would always make me pick my parts lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that is another problem, all my rigs until this one was all prebuilt. my first was a compaq pentium 3, then a HP pent 4, then a sony vaio, then a Q9300 prebuilt, which had a G31 mobo and the 4650. my dad, my mom thinks i make her pay more since she doesnt get this kinda stuff, *thinks that only prebuilts have a solid warranty*. i could've gotten a i5-750 rig back then, Q9300 was EOL or near EOL. anyways so only my current rig is a custom one, since i called my uncle, who works as the IT manager at our company. thank goodness, he said he would always make me pick my parts lol.


Yeah, people always told me that prebuilts were the only ones with warranty while I was building my system. People are often misinformed of these kinds of things.

I completely lost faith in companies which make prebuilt computers after owning a Thinkpad T410 for a couple years. I will always build my own.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> More progress today or no? Anything going to happen, good Stren?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if wrong thread or just messing with derick
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hush you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Go back to your folding or something! Im only around 200k points atm : /.
Click to expand...

That's about a 1/4 of what I get on new hardware, if I ever get a good WU day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Have you messaged Enermax yet? I have, will see if i get a reply


Wrote them, no reply yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here because it might be of relevance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say derick should kick this 2P habit and go back to 4P!












Cool looking block, too bad they're pointless unless you have ES chips.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> More progress today or no? Anything going to happen, good Stren?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if wrong thread or just messing with derick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Go back to your folding or something! Im only around 200k points atm : /.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about a 1/4 of what I get on new hardware, if I ever get a good WU day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Have you messaged Enermax yet? I have, will see if i get a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrote them, no reply yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here because it might be of relevance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say derick should kick this 2P habit and go back to 4P!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool looking block, too bad they're pointless unless you have ES chips.
Click to expand...

Says the one who OCs her 4P with 4 phases...


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Says the one who OCs *her* 4P with 4 phases...


lolwut


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Well, derick DOES love photography.











You win this time less hot version of megan fox from Jennifer's body...


----------



## deafboy

1) Derick being a chick explains a lot of things....

2) wc blocks aren't pointless if size is a constraint


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Everybody back off. I just gave Derick my address so she can come over for the cuddle-times. Now go away and leave us be.


You can wait, me and derick are going to Sweden to live with Jepp.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Maybe we can find DHL's lost packages in that ravine.


I doubt it. That ravine has too many spikes, thorns, and mutant creatures to be worth looking in.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Yeah, all you need is a main rotor assembly at that point and you should be good to go. Make sure all of the windows are fixed or you'll leak fuel. Nothing worse than losing a Day30 with full gear to a pilot that can't read fuel indicators.


Wrong thread







Atleast when i posted in the wrong thread it was close...


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Derailing of derick's thread: accomplished.


----------



## Jeppzer

If updates = screenshots of new parts ordered and lost by DHL. Then I guess we will get some soon.


----------



## derickwm

It's not looking good on the DHL/MIPS status sadly









On a brighter note, today is payday.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On a brighter note, today is payday.


I think you mean "buy everything" day...


----------



## stren

So MIPS and DHL are pointing fingers at everyone else? No replacement blocks coming?


----------



## derickwm

Yup just at a stalemate right now. Replacement blocks have yet to be mentioned so I'm not too hopeful :/


----------



## barkinos98

i hope you get them. missed this one out, but are you going to replace them with your raystorms or just as the block for another setup? would look killer in the UD7, just saving up







it would be a disgrace to the board if i pair it up with a 3820 right? i dont care lol


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not looking good on the DHL/MIPS status sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, today is payday.


I'm surprised that DHL can be so callous; if someone pays for a service and they fail to provide it, then they should correct it. Between this and cpachris' experience, it almost sounds as bad as airplane luggage. DHL: We move the world... into our employees houses.


----------



## derickwm

The UD7's only purpose in phase 2 was for a photo shoot. It won't be actually used







the MIPS blocks were for the SR-2.

Today was a more than expected good day







maybe I'll order a PSU and those rads soon.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

1200i


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 1200i x2


fixed


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> fixed


1200i x 4







You can do it with caselabs


----------



## stren

Well if you need a SR2 block now:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1614053

only 90 for a natemandoo!

Surely that's hipster rare enough?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The UD7's only purpose in phase 2 was for a photo shoot. It won't be actually used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the MIPS blocks were for the SR-2.
> Today was a more than expected good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'll order a PSU and those rads soon.


ah too bad.

NOT!!!! Nobody uses my board lol


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Lol you know its she.


Yep, derick and laz are identical twins (which is why it looks like the same girl in their avatars). There was a third, but that was a long time ago...


----------



## decali

Those new photos...










Looking great! This project always blows me away - fitting, as how you helped so many of us construct 4p's! Nice work, and keep it up!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I already told him. She makes bad music and looks pretty.

btw dman, not that I don't love you, but when I said there was a 3rd long ago (after derick and laz), I meant mbud.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I always crush wishes... and hopes, and dreams too for that matter.

Pepe, my opinion is best opinion! And I'm not a teacher.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> derick doesnt care you guys use this as a lounge?


Not when I start it. Things will return to normal when he has updates.


----------



## barkinos98

you guys are all lucky, the ones with A/C in their rooms. dad thinks its stupid to have a A/C in my room. tbh i hate opening a window, and my room gets pretty hot in the summer. my laptop by itself heats to 80C, when minecraftin' and when the main rig is open,you would probably sweat till you die.also, stren you are kinda unlucky i guess, having to smell BBQ but not being invited







we are very good friends with our neighbors, and they sometimes invite us over and vice versa


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> you guys are all lucky, the ones with A/C in their rooms. dad thinks its stupid to have a A/C in my room. tbh i hate opening a window, and my room gets pretty hot in the summer. my laptop by itself heats to 80C, when minecraftin' and when the main rig is open,you would probably sweat till you die.also, stren you are kinda unlucky i guess, having to smell BBQ but not being invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are very good friends with our neighbors, and they sometimes invite us over and vice versa


I would say my room gets to about 80°F pretty typically, but our house is usually a pretty consistent 74°F. Y'all should have been here (my work) for Thanksgiving when the coldest wall next to the raised floor read 104°, HVAC failed and all the servers got to test their auto-off, unfortunately some of the switches weren't so lucky







. In-between the racks got to easily 120°+.

So... apparently my uncle is doing 426.5k PPD on average... haha. He has a 4P 48 core and a 4P 64 core.


----------



## Citra

But what team is he on...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I would say my room gets to about 80°F pretty typically, but our house is usually a pretty consistent 74°F. Y'all should have been here (my work) for Thanksgiving when the coldest wall next to the raised floor read 104°, HVAC failed and all the servers got to test their auto-off, unfortunately some of the switches weren't so lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In-between the racks got to easily 120°+.
> So... apparently my uncle is doing 426.5k PPD on average... haha. He has a 4P 48 core and a 4P 64 core.


Shouldn't he be making more ppd than that with that setup? I thought a 48 core made 450K minimum on it's own?


----------



## derickwm

Not with 8101 units


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not with 8101 units


Ah I guess I'm out of the loop since the changes


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

I love it. Great Job!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> But what team is he on...


He folds for 11314.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Shouldn't he be making more ppd than that with that setup? I thought a 48 core made 450K minimum on it's own?


Oh, with higher scoring units he hits around 900k PPD. But he can't have both of his rigs on in the same room even though he has 2 circuits... they are about 600w each. That average is also with him folding for 33 for a few days apparently. I took the stat directly off the web page.


----------



## barkinos98

wait what? 427k PPD? lucky. i get 2.2k from mine, so i use my PS3 as i mentioned earlier. well, everyone tries to help according to their budget. still, lucky dude


----------



## stren

UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES!

I've started doing stuff again on my build so you have to too!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES!
> I've started doing stuff again on my build so you have to too!


He speekz da truth!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES!
> I've started doing stuff again on my build so you have to too!


Valid...

Derick, update or you have to give me an item of my choice.


----------



## Jeppzer

That won't work, whatever you choose he'll have sold it and replaced it five times already.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That won't work, whatever you choose he'll have sold it and replaced it five times already.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES!
> I've started doing stuff again on my build so you have to too!


The_Hairy_Yak be enjoyin' this.


----------



## derickwm

I could start sleeving... The easy way out of updates.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could start sleeving... The easy way out of updates.


You don't have anything that needs sleeving yet









What are you up to over there?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could start sleeving... The easy way out of updates.


No one ever said we were hard to please.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could start sleeving... The easy way out of updates.


lol...and what are you going to sleeve? That imaginary 1200i of yours


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> No one ever said we were hard to please.


I am going to say this right now then....

we are very hard to please when it comes to Derick's work. lol.


----------



## Jeppzer

Work?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could start sleeving... The easy way out of updates.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have anything that needs sleeving yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you up to over there?
Click to expand...

I slept really crappy last night, so I'm still waking up. If I don't leave shortly though I may run out of time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> No one ever said we were hard to please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say this right now then....
> 
> we are very hard to please when it comes to Derick's work. lol.
Click to expand...

I could sleeve some fans, similar to how Stren sleeved them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Work?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Work?










Touche









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could sleeve some fans, similar to how Stren sleeved them.


Please do this and please record it...

Also, I didn't think you had the tools?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do this and please record it...
> Also, I didn't think you had the tools?


I don't think he has any sleeve either. Maybe she's expecting me to bring my spares with me to Zion


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Paradigm84

You should do one of the most asinine, ridiculous updates like a video of you unboxing tubing or a fitting.


----------



## derickwm

I don't dress appropriately enough for a video that is to be seen on OCN.


----------



## morencyam

We don't want to see you. Just all the hardware/parts/etc.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't dress appropriately enough for a video that is to be seen on OCN.


What about lightning jeans?


----------



## Jeppzer

he can't find those anymore for some reason.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You should do one of the most asinine, ridiculous updates like a video of you unboxing tubing or a fitting.


Unboxing of 6-32 screws.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Unboxing of 6-32 screws.


wow when someone said "were not hard to entertain" i dont think he meant this exactly...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Unboxing of 6-32 screws.


Unboxing of:


Cable-ties
Washers
Anti-static bags
Dust-filters
Intel sticker
The posters you usually get with GPU's


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unboxing of:
> 
> Cable-ties
> Washers
> Anti-static bags
> Dust-filters
> Intel sticker
> The posters you usually get with GPU's


Unboxing of a smaller box.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Unboxing of a smaller box.


Box-ception?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Unboxing of 6-32 screws.


Everyone likes to see screws...wait...what were we talking about again?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't dress appropriately enough for a video that is to be seen on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> Bikinis and lingerie right?
Click to expand...

Just remember: Pants are lame.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why must Derick be in her name?


His.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp




----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I demand updates dammit. The kind with pictures!









Please? :3


----------



## pepejovi

PIKSHOORS!


----------



## derickwm

I get off work around 4:30PM PST today.

Expect pictures around, let's say 10PM


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I get off work around 4:30PM PST today.
> Expect pictures around, let's say 10PM


Lazy Derick is lazy.


----------



## derickwm

I was going to do them yesterday as it was my *one* day off for the week, but then I went hiking all day instead.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was going to do them yesterday as it was my *one* day off for the week, but then I went hiking all day instead.


Hiking?

That sounds waaay too much like physical exercise.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was going to do them yesterday as it was my *one* day off for the week, but then I went hiking all day instead.


Going outdoors in the fresh air and walking over staying indoors and modding?!? BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## derickwm

I'm a little bit different compared to the two of you


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a little bit different compared to the two of you


A Folding Editor is calling me fat.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Can you really blame me? I joined this hole thing right before that conversation. I don't know what to believe anymore...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Then she must also be a goat if you're going by forum names


Do you really think I would make that assumption with this unfortunate of a username?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was going to do them yesterday as it was my *one* day off for the week, but then I went hiking all day instead.


oooo where at?! pictures?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a little bit different compared to the two of you


We seem to be on the same page. I just rode my bike to work 6.5 miles, have another 6.5 home, another 2 miles to the gym, a group power class for an hour (just light lifting but reps for days), Swim for probably about 1600 yards or so, then bike home another 2 miles. Tomorrow I have the day off too for more activities







. Your lucky I'm not running this build or it would NEVER get finished.


----------



## barkinos98

all that running would make me have a heart attack. yes i might be just 14, but i hate sports alot and refuse to do anything than swimming. that includes riding a bike, i just prefer being driven around by my mom/dad in a car, no matter which one. i actually stopped going to swimming (i started at age 6, then stopped at 10, the coach was bad) but im going to start in a few weeks when school starts, im 1.8m and around 65-70kgs *fatso*


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a little bit different compared to the two of you


Pretty sure this qualifies as internet bullying.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> all that running would make me have a heart attack. yes i might be just 14, but i hate sports alot and refuse to do anything than swimming. that includes riding a bike, i just prefer being driven around by my mom/dad in a car, no matter which one. i actually stopped going to swimming (i started at age 6, then stopped at 10, the coach was bad) but im going to start in a few weeks when school starts, im 1.8m and around 65-70kgs *fatso*


haha, who said anything about running?







That was all biking.

Riding a road bike around really isn't all that bad. It takes me about 20-25 minutes to bike to work and ~15 to drive so it doesn't really make much difference. On the way to work is mostly down hill and I go anywhere from 20 to 35 mph (I have a speedometer) the whole way. Going home on the other hand takes me 45+ usually. I like to stay at at least 15mph if I can help it.

Sports and exercise don't have to be the same thing. I mostly do it for body/mind maintenance and I also play water-polo pick up games every Monday night in Albany (20 mins south). If my toe would heal a bit more (broke it like a month ago or so I think) I would start running more often and do a triathlon. But I guess that's what you get when you do a 3.5 mile hike w/ a ~2.7k elevation gain and then jog down the whole mountain wearing vibram five fingers...









In my opinion, while you are a kid and you can do whatever you want, once you get to be 18+ your body really starts to mature and regular exercise can truly improve your daily life. I definitely notice I have a clearer mind and am less impulsive when I have been active. I think that alone is good reason to start building up a habit while you are young. Plus the girls like it too so that doesn't hurt







.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I think You need Asus to send you a pair of these


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> 
> I think You need Asus to send you a pair of these


How long is that card?! It looks huge.


----------



## Paradigm84

I've just had a look through the insane list of components he already has, does Derick have an entire room full of high-end computer components?


----------



## PR-Imagery

this thread, it bores me. 300 posts since I was last here and no tangible updates


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> this thread, it bores me. 300 posts since I was last here and no tangible updates


Be patient, the messiah returns later with pictures from the promised land.


----------



## derickwm

Alright boys calm yourselves.

Pics tonight _will not_ disappoint


----------



## Jeppzer

Meh. I am already dissapointed. U MAD BRAH?!


----------



## General121

Father, I am -
Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## pepejovi

I don't see any pictures...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I don't see any pictures...


Fetch the pitchforks!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I don't see any pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> Fetch the pitchforks!
Click to expand...

And the torches!


----------



## Jeppzer

Pitchfork? This is a stable now? Stop mowing hay derick, and get the pictures going! LOL.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay, OCN is finally back, most boring 10 minutes of my life.

But still no pics.


----------



## sortableturnip

away from thread for 5 hours...43 new posts...no new updates...with you people I should have figured as much


----------



## stren

You know derick's just building all this up so he can rick roll you right?


----------



## pepejovi

He'll probably repost old pics, just with hipstery effects on them


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You know derick's just building all this up so he can rick roll you right?


He cant with YouTube ads!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He'll probably repost old pics, just with hipstery effects on them


An Instagram photo of a bag of M3 screws


----------



## derickwm

I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone


We love you really Derick.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> We love you really Derick.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone


Wow, you really thought we would leave you alone even after you gave us the time?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> He cant with YouTube ads!


It's either adblock or my nationality, but I can't get Youtube or BlipTV ads any more.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone


You know we love ya der-der


----------



## derickwm

Pictures have been taken. Experiencing some leaks for some ungodly reason though so having a small delay in uploading


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pictures have been taken. Experiencing some leaks for some *ungodly reason* though so having a small delay in uploading


you are correct.... you are not godly....


----------



## derickwm

K guys, enough.

I've never had so many issues in one night .___.

Comp is up, going to upload pics asap.


----------



## superericla




----------



## derickwm

Honestly all I really did was trade out all the fittings for Monsoon, trade out my tubing for Monsoon/DD tubing and hookup my Koolance gear.

Huge thanks to Gene for the tubing! This is easily the best quality tubing I've used, I'll put up some comparison shots later. I love dual 24v pumps



























































































































Spoiler: The special surprise...



Also what is delaying this build











































And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...


Spoiler: *Drumroll*


----------



## deafboy

I vote on taking the tops off the dominators and paint them orange...


----------



## conntick

This is a hoax.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I vote on taking the tops off the dominators and paint them orange...


I vote for my ram blocks to come in.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just wrapped up a cleaning crusade in here, probably the most posts in one sweep I've ever done... if you guys want a Folder's Lounge, go to the actual thread for that. Otherwise this needs to remain reasonably on topic.

At least I did this during an update...


----------



## dmanstasiu

I vote for DHL to stop messing things up. Oh and nice 4p


----------



## sortableturnip

Looking good!

The computer is quite nice too


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I vote on taking the tops off the dominators and paint them orange...


FTFY









Also, CUSTOM LOOP FOR THE SR-2?! (and I still get more ppd







)
But that 4p.. dangit, I'm getting left behind in the ppd league.


----------



## derickwm

Hey now, I finally fixed my ram issue. Starting it up again tonight and we'll see


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I love dual 24v pumps


Dat cable management


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Dat cable management


Who needs it


----------



## barkinos98

this build needs some Lutr0 and ram blocks/orange heatsinks asap.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Drumroll*


So will you answer the question, I still can't tell







Besides, I believe nothing I hear in the internet: I actually thought Z is a girl 'till I found out the truth a few weeks ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I vote on taking the tops off the dominators and paint them orange...
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...


















The build looks wicked though








You gotten your PPD where it should be, or still on the low side?


----------



## gsv883

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone


I knew you were a femme! No one knew? One can tell by the way you post XD Why is it such a shock to people when an enthusiast is a lady?

What Mobo is that? How can it house 4 Procies?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...


I like the way you felt it was necessary to use a sign with your username on, as if other people on OCN would have a fridge-sized orange rig.









Also how do we know that's you? With all of this computer hardware lying around I'm surprised you don't have 5 women on the go at the same time.









Oh and that 4P rig is beastly.

Cheers for the updates.


----------



## barkinos98

tbh i dont believe it too. someone shot that picture (duh), but that means your boyfriend is there for your components


----------



## gsv883

Maybe the real derickmw is the one that shot the picture lol


----------



## Blizlake

The one on the picture is a neighbor, sister, gf or something... Has to be.


Spoiler: proof?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Back from vacation- ran into derickwm randomly in Zion NP while I was lurking outside the women's bathrooms (I waiting for my wife - not sure what derick's excuse was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So that was cool


why would derick need an excuse if he's a she?



_edit: nvm, figured it all out already... Think I'll go apply for a job at CIA now._


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The one on the picture is a neighbor, sister, gf or something... Has to be.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof?
> 
> 
> 
> why would derick need an excuse if he's a she?


exactly, what i said. also i noticed something, i can see your edits when quoting?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


I just just kidding about coming over for cuddle time earlier, but if that's really you, come on over


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just just kidding about coming over for cuddle time earlier, but if that's really you, come on over
Click to expand...

That really is her, complete with hipster glasses, too.


----------



## Paradigm84

I R so confused.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I R so confused.


If you had her fb... She has craploads of bikini shots there.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That really is her, complete with hipster glasses, too.


Hahaha, wow. I was just trollin' earlier. Didn't think Derick was a girl, lol.... Now I feel kind of stupid


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hey look!! Pictures.

How much does that thing weigh empty? I want one but shipping that here would be a.....


----------



## itzhoovEr

I'm more interested in the tattoo


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Honestly all I really did was trade out all the fittings for Monsoon, trade out my tubing for Monsoon/DD tubing and hookup my Koolance gear.
> Huge thanks to Gene for the tubing! This is easily the best quality tubing I've used, I'll put up some comparison shots later. I love dual 24v pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The special surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is delaying this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Drumroll*


RATS NEST!









Also, what happened to your middle finger? Give the finger to your build one too many times?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said there'd be pics today, I even gave you a time. Leave me alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were a femme! No one knew? One can tell by the way you post XD Why is it such a shock to people when an enthusiast is a lady?
> 
> What Mobo is that? How can it house 4 Procies?
Click to expand...

SuperMicro H8QGi+-F- server board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like the way you felt it was necessary to use a sign with your username on, as if other people on OCN would have a fridge-sized orange rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do we know that's you? With all of this computer hardware lying around I'm surprised you don't have 5 women on the go at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and that 4P rig is beastly.
> 
> Cheers for the updates.


If there's one thing I learned from csm, it would be to always use a dated sign








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> tbh i dont believe it too. someone shot that picture (duh), but that means your boyfriend is there for your components


Umm. Like 90% of the pictures in this build log, and 100% from the most recent update, I used a tripod and a timer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just just kidding about coming over for cuddle time earlier, but if that's really you, come on over
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I R so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had her fb... She has craploads of bikini shots there.
Click to expand...

Hey, just because we're fb friends doesn't give you permission to share








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey look!! Pictures.
> 
> How much does that thing weigh empty? I want one but shipping that here would be a.....


I'm just glad it has wheels...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Also, what happened to your middle finger? Give the finger to your build one too many times?


I work in a kitchen, I cut myself.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I work in a kitchen, I cut myself.


Those two sentences, combined with background information but used as standalone sentences and not combined sentences, are funny as hell.
Stereotype and then you're emo.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If there's one thing I learned from csm, it would be to always use a dated sign


You could get one of your 5 girlfriends to sit outside with the aforementioned sign.

Regardless of whether you are turning into Zodac (







), the rig looks even better when it's all together like in that pic.


----------



## Spotswood

The glasses through me for a loop.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I work in a kitchen, I cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Those two sentences, combined with background information but used as standalone sentences and not combined sentences, are funny as hell.
> Stereotype and then you're emo.
Click to expand...

Hipster








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If there's one thing I learned from csm, it would be to always use a dated sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get one of your 5 girlfriends to sit outside with the aforementioned sign.
> 
> Regardless of whether you are turning into Zodac (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the rig looks even better when it's all together like in that pic.
Click to expand...

Lol believe what you want







thanks though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol believe what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks though


I think it's all a clever ploy to convince OCN you're not a guy, the hipster glasses were a nice touch.

This is going to be the next big conspiracy theory.


----------



## PCModderMike

Interesting bit of updates over the past few pages....well please continue on, more building would be nice







<- - it takes :yes sir: to make that. Should I start using :yesmam: ?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> One can tell by the way you post


Correct spelling and proper grammar?









Also, that machine is huge... and I thought my NZXT Phantom was big. Now I'm staring at it, wondering when it's gonna grow up...


----------



## Krusher33

Either that or she's just really small.

Nice build.


----------



## Citra

I thought you sold your 4p...


----------



## derickwm

I am only 5'1"


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am only 5'1"


You could probably sit inside the STH10.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could probably sit inside the STH10.


Best. Mod. Ever.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Best. Mod. Ever.


sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-7990s-evga-sr-2-sr-x-lots-o-loops-and a Derick


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could probably sit inside the STH10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best. Mod. Ever.
Click to expand...

Where would you put the tubes?


----------



## Paradigm84

If Derick is really a 5'1" girl then there's loads of room, you could probably fit a Derick and a half in there.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If Derick is really a 5'1" girl then there's loads of room, you could probably fit a Derick and a half in there.


I bet i could fit there together with her


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could probably sit inside the STH10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best. Mod. Ever.
Click to expand...

An STH10 housing mod? Well that would be interesting.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, is the new (?) 4P rig folding away yet?


----------



## derickwm

It's been folding for over a week now, just been keeping it a secret


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's been folding for over a week now, just been keeping it a secret


Sneaky sneaky, were those NHD14's on there also?


----------



## derickwm

Yes.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ask Derick.
> Oh wait he/she is inside the STH10, nevermind.


Insert bread to 5.25" bay....comes out sammich.









And more on topic news.... cables really need work, even if just temporary, lol.


----------



## superericla

Needs more 4P goodness and water blocks on those Dominators. I'm really starting to like the orange theme. Also, that Monsoon / DD tubing looks pretty great, I wonder how it holds up against tubing like Durelene and Masterkleer.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes.


Quoted from your own 2P/4P thread:
Quote:


> These chips do not run hot. A CM Hyper 212+ will cool them perfectly fine.


But then again, "perfectly fine" is boring.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quoted from your own 2P/4P thread:
> But then again, "perfectly fine" is boring.


Not the same setup....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not the same setup....


*Headdesk*

Regardless, the board + D14's must weigh an absolute tonne.


----------



## barkinos98

derick, why not use the more expensive parts in the STH10? also that idea of a sammich coming out when you drop bread from the 5.25" bays, that is awesome. if only we can try... anyone want to sacrifice a case, some bottles of dressing and some ham?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick, why not use the more expensive parts in the STH10? also that idea of a sammich coming out when you drop bread from the 5.25" bays, that is awesome. if only we can try... anyone want to sacrifice a case, some bottles of dressing and some ham?


More expensive like...?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick, why not use the more expensive parts in the STH10? also that idea of a sammich coming out when you drop bread from the 5.25" bays, that is awesome. if only we can try... anyone want to sacrifice a case, some bottles of dressing and some ham?


You're working under the assumption that she (fine I'll accept it) will actually keep these parts for the final build.

Derick will probably swap everything out another dozen times before this build log is done.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> More expensive like...?


iirc he purchased the SR-X and matching E5-2687? if not disregard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're working under the assumption that she (fine I'll accept it) will actually keep these parts for the final build.
> Derick will probably swap everything out another dozen times before this build log is done.


well, true.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Anyways, nice update with the 4P, what kind of PPD is the 4p +2p combo putting out ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> iirc he purchased the SR-X and matching E5-2687? if not disregard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, true.


He did....but the fact that they can't be overclocked kind of kills it. The SR-2 has been able to get him well beyond 5GHz


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He did....but the fact that they can't be overclocked kind of kills it. The SR-2 has been able to get him well beyond 5GHz


oh so whats why the fancy watercooling. i see...


----------



## TheBadBull

We seem to be staying on a topic, just not sure which. :lachen:

In my eyes derick will remain genderless until I see a facebook profile.

Also, that cable management mess made me cringe.


----------



## Krusher33

I wouldn't have called it management but whatever...


----------



## pepejovi

Those coolers on the 4p weren't D14s... Noctuas yes, but not D14s.


----------



## Paradigm84

Derick lied, or you lie, either way.









But now that I think about it, the board would have to be insanely massive to support four D14's.









EDIT: How did I think they were D14's







They are waaay too small.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's been folding for over a week now, just been keeping it a secret


Pah, secret...Assange keeps better secrets! Givin' me anxiety, I tell ya, going to make me put in some deltas so I can OC my rig in summer! _Ai ya_.



Heh, thanks for the inspiration! ^_^

Also: both builds look great! Sorry that the 4p is taking up more time than the 2p, 'cause the 2p's theme is looking great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Those coolers on the 4p weren't D14s... Noctuas yes, but not D14s.


True: I'm pretty sure they're NH-U9DO's.


----------



## deafboy

Well that and they are single tower...lol...they look like Noctua NH-U12D_


----------



## deafboy

Actually nm...idk what model that is. The heatpipes are throwing me off.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well that and they are single tower...lol...they look like Noctua NH-U12D_


Haha, I derped, maybe next time I should look before I say something.









Regardless, that must be such a beast for folding, maybe I should sell my rig and try and get a 2P/ 4P setup.


----------



## pepejovi

I can't believe you guys thought those tiny little things were D14s...

I think derick even confirmed it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I can't believe you guys thought those tiny little things were D14s...
> I think derick even confirmed it


I thought I was the only one that thought they were D14's?

I just saw the







Noctua colour scheme and instantly jumped to D14's.









And yes, he did.

Bad Derick, bad!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's been folding for over a week now, just been keeping it a secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, secret...Assange keeps better secrets! Givin' me anxiety, I tell ya, going to make me put in some deltas so I can OC my rig in summer! _Ai ya_.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, thanks for the inspiration! ^_^
> 
> Also: both builds look great! Sorry that the 4p is taking up more time than the 2p, 'cause the 2p's theme is looking great.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Those coolers on the 4p weren't D14s... Noctuas yes, but not D14s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True: I'm pretty sure they're NH-U9DO's.
Click to expand...

Hehe I finally got my SR-2 to resume folding today as well







watch out!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Derick, you've broken my brain. It doesn't need help.

Yea for pictures, though!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Actually nm...idk what model that is. The heatpipes are throwing me off.


I'm guessing they are NH-U9DO like THESE









Looking great derick!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> I'm guessing they are NH-U9DO like THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great derick!


Good find


----------



## derickwm

Mine are the 120mm version


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are the 120mm version


Go big or go home, huh? How's the setup differ from the one you had before?


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are the 120mm version


Even better!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Go big or go home, huh? How's the setup differ from the one you had before?


I was wondering the same thing. What chips are these?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Drumroll*


Wait what? Now things is messed up, i could never ever in my wildest imagination think derick was a girl. (Sorry, stereotypes and stuff) And i just recently realized that Z picture is on Hayley Williams (duh, i'm slow) and not Z, so that Z could be a guy. I always thought you, derick as you look, but as a guy. This was to much info on in the same week for my small brain.









Awesome work btw and nice too see some new pictures. Brutal build all the way.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are the 120mm version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home, huh? How's the setup differ from the one you had before?
Click to expand...

The more expensive, symmetrical motherboard and the noctua's compared to CM 212s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are the 120mm version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Go big or go home, huh? How's the setup differ from the one you had before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. What chips are these?
Click to expand...

6174s still. I got a good deal on the whole setup


----------



## sortableturnip

So derick, what's left to order/receive to (sort of) complete the build?

BTW new rule, with every new posting of pics, you are now required to post a pic of yourself.
















I didn't make up that rule I just abide by it


----------



## Nitrogannex

I was going to read through the entire thread, but then I took a boredom to the page count and ended up here

Anyway, do you still have that UD7?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I was going to read through the entire thread, but then I took a boredom to the page count and ended up here
> Anyway, do you still have that UD7?


lol yeah. She posted pics of the case and herself

http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-7990s-evga-sr-2-sr-x-lots-o-loops-now-with-revealing-details-o-o/2200_100#post_17948975


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> lol yeah. She posted pics of the case and herself
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-7990s-evga-sr-2-sr-x-lots-o-loops-now-with-revealing-details-o-o/2200_100#post_17948975


She, I call Hoax, it's probably a GF or somthing

I was fooled once

.....Never again


----------



## pioneerisloud

Are people REALLY questioning derick here? I can vouche for her, she's most definitely a girl. I met her in person to pickup my 7970 and Dell 3007 from her. I gotta say, if my girlfriend hadn't came on the road trip with me, I woulda stayed the night.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Are people REALLY questioning derick here? I can vouche for her, she's most definitely a girl. I met her in person to pickup my 7970 and Dell 3007 from her. I gotta say, if my girlfriend hadn't came on the road trip with me, I woulda stayed the night.


I can definitly say id be creeped out by that comment.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Are people REALLY questioning derick here? I can vouche for her, she's most definitely a girl. I met her in person to pickup my 7970 and Dell 3007 from her. I gotta say, if my girlfriend hadn't came on the road trip with me, I woulda stayed the night.


*starts working out*

this is madness, MADNESS I SAY, Hot girls with tons of money and giant folding rigs, WHY DO I NOT KNOW ANY OF THEM!!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

What difference would it make anyway whether Derick is a he or she, I'm here for the rig and the weird conversations.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What difference would it make anyway whether Derick is a he or she, I'm here for the rig and the weird conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that. I'm just trying to settle this crap before it carries on for another few pages ...
Click to expand...

It would be easier to advert the conversation than stop it. Or we could all just agree that it doesn't matter, because... it doesn't.


----------



## Paradigm84

Woah Outlaw changed avvy. :O

Anyway on topic, is Derick going for orange coolant as she has clear tubing?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Blitz, bnb or CC.


----------



## Paradigm84

Maybe he can answer my coolant question.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Woah Outlaw changed avvy. :O
> 
> Anyway on topic, is Derick going for orange coolant as she has clear tubing?


Orange coolant or maybe copper piping. Haven't decided yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> So derick, what's left to order/receive to (sort of) complete the build?
> 
> BTW new rule, with every new posting of pics, you are now required to post a pic of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make up that rule I just abide by it


PSUs, radiators, sleeving, fan controller, MIPS blocks, and a few random things.

And no, too much work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, there was even the thread on here where everyone started calling him a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was. Silly people... zodac was a guy, everyone knew. You newbs ...
> 
> I'll post Derick's profile later if she gives me permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are people REALLY questioning derick here? I can vouche for her, she's most definitely a girl. I met her in person to pickup my 7970 and Dell 3007 from her. I gotta say, if my girlfriend hadn't came on the road trip with me, I woulda stayed the night.
Click to expand...

You both should have stayed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Are people REALLY questioning derick here? I can vouche for her, she's most definitely a girl. I met her in person to pickup my 7970 and Dell 3007 from her. I gotta say, if my girlfriend hadn't came on the road trip with me, I woulda stayed the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can definitly say id be creeped out by that comment.
Click to expand...

Eh maybe if it wasn't true









Guys seriously though, stay on topic. I poste an update and everything


----------



## Paradigm84

Copper piping sounds difficult, measuring it so it fits perfectly and making it water-tight must be a nightmare.

Also what's the advantage of clear tubing + orange coolant vs solid orange tubing? I can't imagine the colour would be as vibrant with the orange coolant option.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Orange coolant or maybe copper piping. Haven't decided yet.
> PSUs, radiators, sleeving, fan controller, MIPS blocks, and a few random things.
> And no, too much work.


You know you wan to go hard lined and you know that you forgot GPUs and more monitors.


----------



## stren

Hard lined is too main stream


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hard lined is too main stream


He's got a point...


----------



## pepejovi

May i propose tubes wound out of leather strips?

At least it won't be mainstream...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> May i propose tubes wound out of leather strips?
> At least it won't be mainstream...


Use sheep intestines for it; do it the old fashioned way. That would probably be the least mainstream way possible.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Use sheep intestines for it; do it the old fashioned way. That would probably be the least mainstream way possible.


The smell would be somewhat undesirable.

Also I've realised if Derick uses copper piping it'll be like the bigger brother of the build that won MOTM a few months ago. (possibly MKG?)


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Copper piping sounds difficult, measuring it so it fits perfectly and making it water-tight must be a nightmare.
> Also what's the advantage of clear tubing + orange coolant vs solid orange tubing? I can't imagine the colour would be as vibrant with the orange coolant option.


There's a post dedicated to using solid tubing here.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> There's a post dedicated to using solid tubing here.


An interesting read, but now I know I'd never attempt something like that, waaay too much to go wrong.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also what's the advantage of clear tubing + orange coolant vs solid orange tubing? I can't imagine the colour would be as vibrant with the orange coolant option.


This is why Orange coolant is better


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> An interesting read, but now I know I'd never attempt something like that, waaay too much to go wrong.


I'd love to try it, Actually, before i derailed the thread, I was thinking about carrying on Derick's original Orange and black build, before i got, ummmm distracted by the cute girl, but yeah, if everything goes right, I'm probably going to pick up a 7970 and do that trade


----------



## derickwm

The board is currently pending, sorry


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The board is currently pending, sorry


Bah, just let me know if it dosen't happen ok, I really kinda want it


----------



## derickwm

I've had it up for trade for like 2 months now


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> An interesting read, but now I know I'd never attempt something like that, waaay too much to go wrong.


The next time I rebuild my system, I'm going to give it a shot. I just like the look of the solid tubes plus you have greater control of where they go.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I've had it up for trade for like 2 months now


and i haven't had money or a job untill now


----------



## NimbleJack

Caught your last update and saw your 4p. Then was reading through your table of contents, but didnt See anything about the 4p there. Any plans to put it underwater?

Also, loved the last update pics and i was wondering If you get enough requests for tat pics, will you post some up here =D


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> Caught your last update and saw your 4p. Then was reading through your table of contents, but didnt See anything about the 4p there. Any plans to put it underwater?
> Also, loved the last update pics and i was wondering If you get enough requests for tat pics, will you post some up here =D


She has a build log of it in her sig iirc


----------



## derickwm

That build log is for my first 4P, the one I built in February or March. This last one was kind of spontaneous


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Cat's out of the bag then. /Discussion


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> So derick, what's left to order/receive to (sort of) complete the build?
> 
> BTW new rule, with every new posting of pics, you are now required to post a pic of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make up that rule I just abide by it
> 
> 
> 
> PSUs, radiators, sleeving, fan controller, MIPS blocks, and a few random things.
> 
> *And no, too much work.*
Click to expand...

This was more than enough proof dman, its very typical of the feminine half of our species, when it comes to taking pics of themselves for someone creepishly requesting pics as if they're best friends (not calling any names







)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Let's keep personal details out of the thread.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Annoy derick with PMs instead.

Oh she'll love me for that one


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Let's keep personal details out of the thread.


I had her permission ...


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The special surprise...]Also what is delaying this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> And because everyone seems so curious about my gender...


OH MAN.

Thats a badass tattoo.

That case is like.

The entire size of you body.


----------



## kzone75

But there are no girls on the internet...









That's quite a case, though.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> OH MAN.
> 
> Thats a badass tattoo.
> 
> That case is like.
> 
> The entire size of you body.










I'm just so glad I have wheels for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Let's keep personal details out of the thread.


I'd rather have this silly discussion stop clogging up my thread then worry about a few FB details


----------



## The_chemist21

I have the answer that will solve most of your problems. Just pick up that camera and start taking tons of picutes ( of your rig







), post them up here every few hours, voila problem solved....I think.


----------



## derickwm

As much as I'd love to do daily updates, the parts just aren't coming in









I mean I could take pics daily but they wouldn't be anything new or exciting.


----------



## The_chemist21

I am sure with your skills you can take multiple pictures of the same thing in different angles / lighting and still make it interesting. I believe in YOU.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Anymore snaps of that tattoo?

What is it even lol


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Orange coolant or maybe copper piping. Haven't decided yet.


Non-chromed copper piping!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Non-chromed copper piping!


As in so it has a matte copper finish?


----------



## Dark Mantis

If you use copper tubing make sure that you wipe the joint *before* soldering the elbows and then again afterwards otherwise it's hard to stop the solder from running too far.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> If you use copper tubing make sure that you wipe the joint *before* soldering the elbows and then again afterwards otherwise it's hard to stop the solder from running too far.


Or she could just bend the copper pipe herself and avoid the soldering altogether









BTW, I vote for polished copper tubing.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Or she could just bend the copper pipe herself and avoid the soldering altogether
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I vote for polished copper tubing.


I STILL vote acrylic.


----------



## Blizlake

Clear acrylic tubing and orange coolant


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Clear acrylic tubing and orange coolant


Does clear acrylic go cloudy the way clear tubing does?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Chromed and dye orange w/ black accents or polished copper.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Clear acrylic tubing and orange coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does clear acrylic go cloudy the way clear tubing does?
Click to expand...

Don't think so, isn't clouding caused by plasticizer?


----------



## faMine

Oh Dericka you're so cute.


----------



## CTRLurself

Don't do colored coolant. You'll have to clean your blocks every so often to keep them from clogging. Either do colored tubing, or bent copper tubes. I've been part of the "no colored coolant" crusade for years now and I still have to point out all the horrible crap dye does to a loop.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Don't do colored coolant. You'll have to clean your blocks every so often to keep them from clogging. Either do colored tubing, or bent copper tubes. I've been part of the "no colored coolant" crusade for years now and I still have to point out all the horrible crap dye does to a loop.


Also wouldn't the coolant discolour the tubing after a while?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also wouldn't the coolant discolour the tubing after a while?


Yes. And it's not "a while" it starts almost immediately and progresses steadily. Cheaper coolants/tubes do it quicker, but they all do eventually.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Don't do colored coolant. You'll have to clean your blocks every so often to keep them from clogging. Either do colored tubing, or bent copper tubes. I've been part of the "no colored coolant" crusade for years now and I still have to point out all the horrible crap dye does to a loop.


I might be wrong here, but isn't it the plasticizer that clogs up the blocks? Maybe some crappy dyes could do it too, but haven't heard of any clogging from my friends who use mayhem's products, just some staining. And staining the tube doesnt matter as long as you don't change the colour.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Yes. And it's not "a while" it starts almost immediately and progresses steadily. Cheaper coolants/tubes do it quicker, but they all do eventually.


Ah right, I imagine it would look pretty bad pretty quickly then.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Don't do colored coolant. You'll have to clean your blocks every so often to keep them from clogging. Either do colored tubing, or bent copper tubes. I've been part of the "no colored coolant" crusade for years now and I still have to point out all the horrible crap dye does to a loop.


I can't find the video, but I remember Singularity Computers on youtube reporting that there was no major corrosion or clogging from using mayhems coolant on his EK nickel blocks.


----------



## barkinos98

i vote for copper tubing, just because it looks so nice when its polished. im sure it wont look "killer" with a orange/black case+red accented motherboard, but hey. we learned derick is a girl. what possibly can be surprising that that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i vote for copper tubing, just because it looks so nice when its polished. im sure it wont look "killer" with a orange/black case+red accented motherboard, but hey. we learned derick is a girl. what possibly can be surprising that that


It's Derick, I'll be surpirsed if we don't see this in the rig:


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's Derick, I'll be surpirsed if we don't see this in the rig:


i guess you can bend your tubing like that without kinks.


----------



## Spotswood

Copper isn't close enough to orange to look nice imho, but I'll defer to derick, who has a better eye for color than most of us.







Plus, copper themed builds are almost the "new black" for case mods these days.

Black chrome/nickel plated piping would look good.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Yes. And it's not "a while" it starts almost immediately and progresses steadily. Cheaper coolants/tubes do it quicker, but they all do eventually.


Maybe, but I bet you could dye the plastic orange first with a quality dye, then use undyed coolant. Someone did a huge experiment about this, dying all sorts of parts for his computer looking to get a very specific maroon color.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i guess you can bend your tubing like that without kinks.


He's going to be using straws? #hipster


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> He's going to be using straws? #hipster


If the next update pics are taken with Instagram then yeah.


----------



## PR-Imagery

straws you say?

1/4" ID, very thin walls tho, not sure how that'd work.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> straws you say?
> 1/4" ID, very thin walls tho, not sure how that'd work.


The straw itself might actually be strong enough, the real problem would be getting it all watertight.

Saying that, I have absolutely no confidence in that whatsoever so I'm not going to try it, and I'm guessing neither is Derick.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I can't find the video, but I remember Singularity Computers on youtube reporting that there was no major corrosion or clogging from using mayhems coolant on his EK nickel blocks.


I've seen that, but that's EK's fault, not the coolant. EK's nickel plating can be very shoddy at times, some people get really unlucky, some people get no problems.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> I've seen that, but that's EK's fault, not the coolant. EK's nickel plating can be very shoddy at times, some people get really unlucky, some people get no problems.


Well, EK did a study on it and found that their nickel plating method does not like distilled water; it works fine with coolants that have a anti corrosion agent, I gather.

Singularity computers always uses colored dyes for his systems, so I would assume there is no major build up issue with them.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Copper isn't close enough to orange to look nice imho, but I'll defer to derick, who has a better eye for color than most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, copper themed builds are almost the "new black" for case mods these days.
> 
> Black chrome/nickel plated piping would look good.


You wouldn't happen to have any recommended suppliers/hookups would you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> He's going to be using straws? #hipster
> 
> 
> 
> If the next update pics are taken with Instagram then yeah.
Click to expand...

Instagram is too mainstream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> straws you say?
> 1/4" ID, very thin walls tho, not sure how that'd work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straw itself might actually be strong enough, the real problem would be getting it all watertight.
> 
> Saying that, I have absolutely no confidence in that whatsoever so I'm not going to try it, and I'm guessing neither is Derick.
Click to expand...

No, just no.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any recommended suppliers/hookups would you?
> Instagram is too mainstream.
> No, just no.


Up next: Derick eats 100 burger king milkshakes for their straws.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Up next: Derick eats 100 burger king milkshakes for their straws.


Because just taking 100 straws would be too hard ...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Up next: Derick eats 100 burger king milkshakes for their straws.


Just take Michael Phelps out for lunch; you'll have twice that number.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, EK did a study on it and found that their nickel plating method does not like distilled water; it works fine with coolants that have a anti corrosion agent, I gather.
> Singularity computers always uses colored dyes for his systems, so I would assume there is no major build up issue with them.


Oh crap, I didn't see the "no" major clogging part, I was thinking you said there was clogging and that it was due to the coolant, I was thinking of someone else's clogging. Haha, disregard what I said completely


----------



## derickwm

I want hard piping so badly but the more I think about it, the more of a pain it sounds like it'll be.

For examples... QDCs. Yes they can still be integrated but not as effectively. Then there are issues with fittings. Lastly they just don't allow a lot of room for changes/flexibility - which we all know I need









I might do some hard piping between RAM/CPU/Chipset blocks, and then try to keep "regular" tubing setup so it's straight as possible.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want hard piping so badly but the more I think about it, the more of a pain it sounds like it'll be.
> For examples... QDCs. Yes they can still be integrated but not as effectively. Then there are issues with fittings. Lastly they just don't allow a lot of room for changes/flexibility - which we all know I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do some hard piping between RAM/CPU/Chipset blocks, and then try to keep "regular" tubing setup so it's straight as possible.


yeah this was my plan - that's why I did the mobo/ram on their own loop separately. And then separate pairs of QDCs for the cpu and for the GPU so I can easily change each one individually. Except I'm planning on using crystal link tubes rather than copper. You're even worse than me though for changing stuff so I think you need it even more so


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want hard piping so badly but the more I think about it, the more of a pain it sounds like it'll be.
> For examples... QDCs. Yes they can still be integrated but not as effectively. Then there are issues with fittings. Lastly they just don't allow a lot of room for changes/flexibility - which we all know I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do some hard piping between RAM/CPU/Chipset blocks, and then try to keep "regular" tubing setup so it's straight as possible.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want hard piping so badly but the more I think about it, the more of a pain it sounds like it'll be.


I've found that if you go with something that's not as nice because it's easier, you will be less satisfied with the end product. Hard acrylic and colored coolant FTW!


----------



## barkinos98

why not not use any tubing? lots of QDC's, extensions and possibly SLI fittings







that would require a #Hipster.


----------



## derickwm

QDCs would be pointless if the entire loop was made of fittings. There wouldn't be any wiggle room to DC them


----------



## Citra

Apple Hard Drive on the 4p.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> QDCs would be pointless if the entire loop was made of fittings. There wouldn't be any wiggle room to DC them


Lots of fittings and clear acrylic tubing, just put hose on the parts you think you'll dc the most.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Apple Hard Drive on the 4p.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> QDCs would be pointless if the entire loop was made of fittings. There wouldn't be any wiggle room to DC them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fittings and clear acrylic tubing, just put hose on the parts you think you'll dc the most.
Click to expand...

We'll see


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Apple Hard Drive on the 4p.


Apple doesn't make hard drives


----------



## derickwm

This is true, but they have no problem with branding them


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This is true, but they have no problem with branding them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have one like that as well. I'm surprised they didn't re-brand it as an iDrive


----------



## barkinos98

everyone with a mac has those


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> everyone with a mac has those


Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thank you captain obvious.


welcome







just a heads up


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> everyone with a mac has those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you captain obvious.
Click to expand...

The Apple badge makes it so it _just works!_


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> everyone with a mac has those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you captain obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Apple badge makes it so it _just works!_
Click to expand...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> everyone with a mac has those


mine doesn't...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> mine doesn't...


SSD?


----------



## derickwm

No apple hating in here guys, take it elsewhere.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why not not use any tubing? lots of QDC's, extensions and possibly SLI fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would require a #Hipster.


Best idea ever.


----------



## derickwm

Hoping to order some stuff either late this week or early next week.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hoping to order some stuff either late this week or early next week.


Payyydayyyy..

Buy me a 128Gb Samsung 830 series plez


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hoping to order some stuff either late this week or early next week.


Pics when stuff arrives?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hoping to order some stuff either late this week or early next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics when stuff arrives?
Click to expand...

No way, that's be blasphemy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No way, that's be blasphemy.


Silly me, forgot what thread I was in, can you include them in the next bi-annual update?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hoping to order some stuff either late this week or early next week.


Ooh, the people that live in the ravine where lost DHL packages go were hoping for more things.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> What have I walked into here.....


A slightly less random lounge.


----------



## 3930K

Y u have a broken SR2?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Ya know Derrick, If you REALLY want to make a folding monster, I'm sure a GTX 690 would pull some killer points, and it's not like you're running 5 monitors again


----------



## derickwm

Not sure if serious...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I'll just sit here in Texas waiting for updates, while y'all talk about "rain" and the northwest.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not sure if serious...


Dead


----------



## derickwm

I don't fold with GPUs.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't fold with GPUs.


You could buy one, send it to me, and i'd fold for you under your name


----------



## derickwm

You could buy me a power supply, I'll write your name on it and make you famous.

Or send you pictures


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't fold with GPUs.


Ok, I'll bite...Why don't you fold with GPU's?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You could buy me a power supply, I'll write your name on it and make you famous.
> Or send you pictures


Nah, it'll disappear into the DHL ravine.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Nah, it'll disappear into the DHL ravine.


Here?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't fold with GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll bite...Why don't you fold with GPU's?
Click to expand...

High power consumption? Lots of heat output? All for relatively small return. Seems logical to not to me


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> High power consumption? Lots of heat output? All for relatively small return. Seems logical to not to me


I haven't folded in a couple of years, but I thought the GPU's were the king of folding, at least as far as price/performance was concerned.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I haven't folded in a couple of years, but I thought the GPU's were the king of folding, at least as far as price/performance was concerned.


If your GPU is worth as much as your CPU, this is true for items under $200 (generally. I just made this up)

Derick folds on a SR-2 with ES Xeon chips netting him 100k PPD, and a 4P AMD G34 Server that nets him 500k+ ppd.

The best GPUs get you what ... 20k ppd?







Derick's putting out 600k + easily.

TLR GPUs suck, get a 4p.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> High power consumption? Lots of heat output? All for relatively small return. Seems logical to not to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't folded in a couple of years, but I thought the GPU's were the king of folding, at least as far as price/performance was concerned.
Click to expand...

You should start again









Take for example a quad 580 setup. Since the 600 series and folding is still iffy. With quad 580s you'll get around 80k PPD and cost around $1200. Also consuming around 1.2kw of power. For a little more you could build a 4P that would net you somewhere around 250-300k PPD while consuming 600w








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I haven't folded in a couple of years, but I thought the GPU's were the king of folding, at least as far as price/performance was concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> If your GPU is worth as much as your CPU, this is true for items under $200 (generally. I just made this up)
> 
> Derick folds on a SR-2 with ES Xeon chips netting him 100k PPD, and a 4P AMD G34 Server that nets him 500k+ ppd.
> 
> The best GPUs get you what ... 20k ppd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick's putting out 600k + easily.
> 
> TLR GPUs suck, get a 4p.
Click to expand...

My chips aren't ES







just OEM.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You should start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take for example a quad 580 setup. Since the 600 series and folding is still iffy. With quad 580s you'll get around 80k PPD and cost around $1200. Also consuming around 1.2kw of power. For a little more you could build a 4P that would net you somewhere around 250-300k PPD while consuming 600w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chips aren't ES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just OEM.


50 LASHINGS FOR YOUR UNORIGINALITY


----------



## derickwm

Point me towards someone else who has X5679s.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You should start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take for example a quad 580 setup. Since the 600 series and folding is still iffy. With quad 580s you'll get around 80k PPD and cost around $1200. Also consuming around 1.2kw of power. For a little more you could build a 4P that would net you somewhere around 250-300k PPD while consuming 600w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chips aren't ES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just OEM.


I might start again once some financial things clear up for me. I never spent much on folding components...mostly lower end highly overclockable CPU's and ran them naked using notfred's USB. Made it up to 1.4mil points b4....well...some unpleasantness...


----------



## derickwm

Well they definitely aren't ES as they were being sold to the public, sort of.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well they definitely aren't ES as they were being sold to the public, sort of.


ES or no ES, who cares


----------



## derickwm

I really don't care either way as long as they fold









ES chips can ruffle some people's feathers though and for the sake of it I'd rather it be clear.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Think a 10-blade dell poweredge server with 8 cores/blade @ 2GHz would be a good folder?


----------



## 3930K

no


----------



## derickwm

Yes. It's what the member Compmaster is currently folding on. Well not the same exact specs but similar. He is our current team leader in ppd









Consumes a lot of power however.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes. It's what the member Compmaster is currently folding on. Well not the same exact specs but similar. He is our current team leader in ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consumes a lot of power however.


I can pick one up from my work next summer for $4K complete with power supplies. I figure if I have this thing running at my on-campus apartment where I don't have to pay the electric bill, would work out great. I would want to use a water chiller though.

20 water blocks


----------



## derickwm

Figure out what chips are included exactly and get back to me before I start telling you how to spend your money









Also by then bigadv may or may not have changed again. For all we know $4k would be better spent on a 4P 2011 system, or a 4P Piledriver.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

The server is being retired in June when we ship an assembly line back up from Tijuana, so it's a ways off. It is however 10 Dell poweredge 1955's with dual XEON E5345 in each blade. It's being used as a 10 times redundant server for a lights-out assembly line.


----------



## Blizlake

I might get a pair of Interlagos chips from my uncle's workplace for a very good price, which ones should I get if I were to fold on them? It's either the 6238 12C/2.6GHz (~200€ ea) or 6272 16C/2.1GHz (~250€ ea) IIRC ... Probably the 16-core ones? The chips are practically unused, they ran some tests on different chips and mobos and decided to go Intel so they have some stuff they won't be needing and my uncle said he could ask if his boss would be willing to sell me a pair.
I would also need a decent 2P board for the chips, any suggestions? Cheaper the better as long as it's not utter crap









edit:
I was looking at this board, would it work? Also I'd be using this 500W superflower to power the thing up...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> The server is being retired in June when we ship an assembly line back up from Tijuana, so it's a ways off. It is however 10 Dell poweredge 1955's with dual XEON E5345 in each blade. It's being used as a 10 times redundant server for a lights-out assembly line.


Not bad. You'd definitely see decent PPD out of it. For the heat, price, and unforeseen future of bigadv it's hard for me judge though. You may want to PM CompMaster a bit and see how's he fairing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I might get a pair of Interlagos chips from my uncle's workplace for a very good price, which ones should I get if I were to fold on them? It's either the 6238 12C/2.6GHz (~200€ ea) or 6272 16C/2.1GHz (~250€ ea) IIRC ... Probably the 16-core ones? The chips are practically unused, they ran some tests on different chips and mobos and decided to go Intel so they have some stuff they won't be needing and my uncle said he could ask if his boss would be willing to sell me a pair.
> I would also need a decent 2P board for the chips, any suggestions? Cheaper the better as long as it's not utter crap


16 core for sure









I'm not really all that familiar with 2P boards but I've seen this one used quite a few times and can be had for cheap every so often.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I might get a pair of Interlagos chips from my uncle's workplace for a very good price, which ones should I get if I were to fold on them? It's either the 6238 12C/2.6GHz (~200€ ea) or 6272 16C/2.1GHz (~250€ ea) IIRC ... Probably the 16-core ones? The chips are practically unused, they ran some tests on different chips and mobos and decided to go Intel so they have some stuff they won't be needing and my uncle said he could ask if his boss would be willing to sell me a pair.
> I would also need a decent 2P board for the chips, any suggestions? Cheaper the better as long as it's not utter crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 core for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really all that familiar with 2P boards but I've seen this one used quite a few times and can be had for cheap every so often.
Click to expand...

Thought so








I saw that board on newegg too, will have to take a look. It looks a bit better than the tyan board I linked on my edit... Feature wise that is, that asus board looks hideous







Seems to be a tad cheaper too (normal price 430 vs. 500 on the tyan). Cheers








One more thing, would I need 4 sticks of RAM per chip, or full 8? I was looking into 4x2gig kits (Corsair dominator 1333mhz 4x2gig for 60€), 4x4 ones if I find some cheap.


----------



## derickwm

You would only need 4 per CPU. 2GB dimms would be plenty if it's just a dedi folder.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You should start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take for example a quad 580 setup. Since the 600 series and folding is still iffy. With quad 580s you'll get around 80k PPD and cost around $1200. Also consuming around 1.2kw of power. For a little more you could build a 4P that would net you somewhere around 250-300k PPD while consuming 600w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chips aren't ES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just OEM.


This. I would love you build myself a 4P one day. Going off your guide, I think I could get it together fairly easily.


----------



## Blizlake

Wow, seems like I ain't a complete noob then







Thanks a bunch mate, too bad I can't +rep ya. After doing a bit of reading, it seems that the Interlagos chips actually fold pretty well. Wouldn't touch your setups though








We'll see how it goes, I did some maths and the whole setup would be a bit over 1k (500 for CPUs, 300 for board, 120 for memory, and some monies for coolers and a new PSU for my main pc). Just gotta figure out where I'd put the damn board as I don't want it gathering dust on my desk 24/7, and what to use for cooling the chips.
1300€ maybe...


----------



## derickwm

Well unless you are getting a smoke deal on some IL chips I'd stick to MC if you can. A 4P 6128 system is the best bang for buck setup you can get right now. But I won't complain no matter what you go with


----------



## Blizlake

Well I don't have a solid price yet, 250€ for the 16C chips is just a rough estimate my uncle gave me. IMO it's a very nice deal on chips that have been used for under 100 hours and are over 500 bucks on newegg.
I'll promise to look into the 6128's if this doesn't work out even though I don't think I will be going 4P. I want to keep it under 1500€ (less is better), and also use the PSU I have now so it won't go to waste if I go 2-way on GPUs. I'm aware that MC's are considered to be the best (AMD) chips for folding. Would the MC chips work on the ASUS board you linked earlier, looks like I might be able to get that one for 300.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah that board supports both MC & IL.

6128s are going for $150 now on US eBay. I'm sure one of your fellow folders would be willing to build you a system for cheap in the US and ship it to you









I think a 4P 6128 system can be had for $1500 USD if you shop around smartly.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah that board supports both MC & IL.
> 6128s are going for $150 now on US eBay. I'm sure one of your fellow folders would be willing to build you a system for cheap in the US and ship it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 4P 6128 system can be had for $1500 USD if you shop around smartly.


if there are 2 people, i would like that







but i wouldn't get a new rig then


----------



## nategr8ns

I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...

Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?

Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> 
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> 
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?


If you're looking at single and dual socket systems then Intel wins performance wise.
Should be helpful http://www.anandtech.com/show/5553/the-xeon-e52600-dual-sandybridge-for-servers/10 , tho for the price of a single/dual socket Intel, you could build a dual/quad G34 which would perform better, depending on what you're using it for.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?


can you post prices here? i do want a folding farm. not JUST because of 2p/4P, but also because of the lotsa PPD you can get.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Well I don't have a solid price yet, 250€ for the 16C chips is just a rough estimate my uncle gave me. IMO it's a very nice deal on chips that have been used for under 100 hours and are over 500 bucks on newegg.
> I'll promise to look into the 6128's if this doesn't work out even though I don't think I will be going 4P. I want to keep it under 1500€ (less is better), and also use the PSU I have now so it won't go to waste if I go 2-way on GPUs. I'm aware that MC's are considered to be the best (AMD) chips for folding. Would the MC chips work on the ASUS board you linked earlier, looks like I might be able to get that one for 300.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah that board supports both MC & IL.
> 6128s are going for $150 now on US eBay. I'm sure one of your fellow folders would be willing to build you a system for cheap in the US and ship it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 4P 6128 system can be had for $1500 USD if you shop around smartly.


I agree! Buying used can save you a _crazy_ amount of money, and I _know_ it'd be possible to get it for under 1500 euro. Sounds like you have access to some awesome deals








(e.g. that board for 300 would be sweet, couldn't find mine used)


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?
> 
> 
> 
> can you post prices here? i do want a folding farm. not JUST because of 2p/4P, but also because of the lotsa PPD you can get.
Click to expand...

*G34 Builds*



Spoiler: ~$1000 Budget



Part List:

2x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay

Supermicro H8DGU - $350 or TYAN S8236GM3NR - $450

RAM - 2 Sets of these - $60 each

Cooling - 2xCM 212+s - $30 each These will for sure be mountable on the SuperMicro board, I need to do further research on the Tyan Board.

PSU - Anything above a 650W will be good. ~$150

Throw in an old HDD you have laying around and you're good to go.

Total: $880-$980, not including shipping.

This section still needs some more work as I haven't done a whole lot of research on 2P boards myself.





Spoiler: ~$1500 Budget



Part List::

4x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay

/Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640

RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each

Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each

PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.

HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.

Total: $1400+PSU, not including shipping

Probably going to be a little bit above $1500, but for that budget this is the best you can build, it'd be worth it to stretch it another $100













Spoiler: ~$2000 Budget



Part List:

Now here is where it gets a little awkward because it's between a 4p 6174 board and a 4p 6128 board. But it's right in the middle... Probably your best option is to take the $1500 build, and switch out 4 6128s for 2 6174s. You aren't going to get as much PPD, but this leaves great opportunities to expand to a full on 4p 6174 system as money becomes available.

Will work on other options for this build later













Spoiler: ~$3000 Budget



Part List:

4x AMD MC 6174 12 Core Processors - $450-$470each - eBay

/Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640

RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each

Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each

PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.

HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.

Total: $2800+PSU





Spoiler: >$3000 budget



Part List:

4x AMD IL 6274 16 Core Processors - $550-$570each - eBay

/Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640

RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each

Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each

PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.

HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.

Total: $3200+PSU


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 6128s are going for $150 now on US eBay. I'm sure one of your fellow folders would be willing to build you a system for cheap in the US and ship it to you


Hell, I'd do it just for the fun of it. Shipping insurance would be a must though... And not sure what import taxes would be like.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> The server is being retired in June when we ship an assembly line back up from Tijuana, so it's a ways off. It is however 10 Dell poweredge 1955's with dual XEON E5345 in each blade. It's being used as a 10 times redundant server for a lights-out assembly line.


Not worth the 4k unless all 20 CPUs could fold one instance of [email protected] I have a 2p E5506 that nets 15k ppd PEAK, usually closer to the 8k ppd avg.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I agree! Buying used can save you a _crazy_ amount of money, and I _know_ it'd be possible to get it for under 1500 euro. Sounds like you have access to some awesome deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (e.g. that board for 300 would be sweet, couldn't find mine used)


A curse and a blessing at the same time








I know a lot of people who deal with multi-cpu systems frequently, so I can source decent deals for parts. It's a shame that I'm a student with no notable incomes. But on the other hand, it may be a good thing I don't have any cash: who knows how many rigs I'd have running if I could buy these things








Might still be cheaper to buy used from US ebay for example and ship the stuff here... Dunno


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> *G34 Builds*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 2x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> Supermicro H8DGU - $350 or TYAN S8236GM3NR - $450
> RAM - 2 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 2xCM 212+s - $30 each These will for sure be mountable on the SuperMicro board, I need to do further research on the Tyan Board.
> PSU - Anything above a 650W will be good. ~$150
> Throw in an old HDD you have laying around and you're good to go.
> Total: $880-$980, not including shipping.
> This section still needs some more work as I haven't done a whole lot of research on 2P boards myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1500 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List::
> 4x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $1400+PSU, not including shipping
> Probably going to be a little bit above $1500, but for that budget this is the best you can build, it'd be worth it to stretch it another $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$2000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> Now here is where it gets a little awkward because it's between a 4p 6174 board and a 4p 6128 board. But it's right in the middle... Probably your best option is to take the $1500 build, and switch out 4 6128s for 2 6174s. You aren't going to get as much PPD, but this leaves great opportunities to expand to a full on 4p 6174 system as money becomes available.
> Will work on other options for this build later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$3000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 4x AMD MC 6174 12 Core Processors - $450-$470each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $2800+PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >$3000 budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 4x AMD IL 6274 16 Core Processors - $550-$570each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $3200+PSU


he said the guide was outdated, im guessing he updated it? if not this is old data, he confirmed.


----------



## Jeppzer

I don't think the prices have changed that much.


----------



## nategr8ns

What about using a quad socket F board? Way cheaper assuming ECC DDR2 is still cheap.

I wouldn't mind having a 4p rig that could also game... have all but 2 of the cores folding and leave the GPU and two cores open for actual use of the "desktop."


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> What about using a quad socket F board? Way cheaper assuming ECC DDR2 is still cheap.
> I wouldn't mind having a 4p rig that could also game... have all but 2 of the cores folding and leave the GPU and two cores open for actual use of the "desktop."


close to probably what i would do, 2p on folding and the rest on minecraft server.


----------



## Jeppzer

You are looking for an SR-2 or SR-X then.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You are looking for an SR-2 or SR-X then.


Waaaay too pricey compared to the quad socket F systems.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You are looking for an SR-2 or SR-X then.


me? hell no. a SR2 is being sold for $300 on marketplace, and im guessing the CPU's are expensive. also i doubt if they are better for what you pay. also, dad's workplace has a kick ass server, 3xDell Poweredge's being racked, and afaik they have hexacore 1366 xeons in them, hopefully 2. i might get one of those when he's upgrading, wish i get all them


----------



## derickwm

I approve of the chatter in here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah that board supports both MC & IL.
> 6128s are going for $150 now on US eBay. I'm sure one of your fellow folders would be willing to build you a system for cheap in the US and ship it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 4P 6128 system can be had for $1500 USD if you shop around smartly.
> 
> 
> 
> if there are 2 people, i would like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i wouldn't get a new rig then
Click to expand...

I'm always willing to help people spend their money buy folding rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> 
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> 
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?


I'm using 12 core, and as PR has stated don't go G34 unless you plan on doing 4P. 1P & 2P Intel is king.

I think AMD's chips are slightly less power sucking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> 
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> 
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking at single and dual socket systems then Intel wins performance wise.
> Should be helpful http://www.anandtech.com/show/5553/the-xeon-e52600-dual-sandybridge-for-servers/10 , tho for the price of a single/dual socket Intel, you could build a dual/quad G34 which would perform better, depending on what you're using it for.
Click to expand...

The nice thing about dual Intel 2P setups, like my SR-2, is it can be a decently good folder while also working for all my other needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I've now started pricing out single and dual-socket G34 systems...
> Derick, do you use the 8-core or 12-core processors, and which chipset would you recommend for each?
> Also, price and power wise, how does G34 compare to Intel's server offering?
> 
> 
> 
> can you post prices here? i do want a folding farm. not JUST because of 2p/4P, but also because of the lotsa PPD you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *G34 Builds*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 
> 2x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> 
> Supermicro H8DGU - $350 or TYAN S8236GM3NR - $450
> 
> RAM - 2 Sets of these - $60 each
> 
> Cooling - 2xCM 212+s - $30 each These will for sure be mountable on the SuperMicro board, I need to do further research on the Tyan Board.
> 
> PSU - Anything above a 650W will be good. ~$150
> 
> Throw in an old HDD you have laying around and you're good to go.
> 
> Total: $880-$980, not including shipping.
> 
> This section still needs some more work as I haven't done a whole lot of research on 2P boards myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1500 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List::
> 
> 4x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> 
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> 
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> 
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> 
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> 
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> 
> Total: $1400+PSU, not including shipping
> 
> Probably going to be a little bit above $1500, but for that budget this is the best you can build, it'd be worth it to stretch it another $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$2000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 
> Now here is where it gets a little awkward because it's between a 4p 6174 board and a 4p 6128 board. But it's right in the middle... Probably your best option is to take the $1500 build, and switch out 4 6128s for 2 6174s. You aren't going to get as much PPD, but this leaves great opportunities to expand to a full on 4p 6174 system as money becomes available.
> 
> Will work on other options for this build later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$3000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 
> 4x AMD MC 6174 12 Core Processors - $450-$470each - eBay
> 
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> 
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> 
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> 
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> 
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> 
> Total: $2800+PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >$3000 budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 
> 4x AMD IL 6274 16 Core Processors - $550-$570each - eBay
> 
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> 
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> 
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> 
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> 
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> 
> Total: $3200+PSU
Click to expand...

^this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> *G34 Builds*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 2x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> Supermicro H8DGU - $350 or TYAN S8236GM3NR - $450
> RAM - 2 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 2xCM 212+s - $30 each These will for sure be mountable on the SuperMicro board, I need to do further research on the Tyan Board.
> PSU - Anything above a 650W will be good. ~$150
> Throw in an old HDD you have laying around and you're good to go.
> Total: $880-$980, not including shipping.
> This section still needs some more work as I haven't done a whole lot of research on 2P boards myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$1500 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List::
> 4x AMD MC 6128 8 Core Processors - $100 each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $1400+PSU, not including shipping
> Probably going to be a little bit above $1500, but for that budget this is the best you can build, it'd be worth it to stretch it another $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$2000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> Now here is where it gets a little awkward because it's between a 4p 6174 board and a 4p 6128 board. But it's right in the middle... Probably your best option is to take the $1500 build, and switch out 4 6128s for 2 6174s. You aren't going to get as much PPD, but this leaves great opportunities to expand to a full on 4p 6174 system as money becomes available.
> Will work on other options for this build later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~$3000 Budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 4x AMD MC 6174 12 Core Processors - $450-$470each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $2800+PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >$3000 budget
> 
> 
> 
> Part List:
> 4x AMD IL 6274 16 Core Processors - $550-$570each - eBay
> /Supermicro H8QGL-IF - $640
> RAM - 4 Sets of these - $60 each
> Cooling - 4xCM 212+s - $30 each
> PSU - Again your choice, just get a quality brand, I would recommend at least 850W. 1200W if you want to have the most efficiency possible.
> HDD - Same thing, anything you have laying around works.
> Total: $3200+PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said the guide was outdated, im guessing he updated it? if not this is old data, he confirmed.
Click to expand...

It's not that outdated, just the RAM and prices ever so slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> What about using a quad socket F board? Way cheaper assuming ECC DDR2 is still cheap.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a 4p rig that could also game... have all but 2 of the cores folding and leave the GPU and two cores open for actual use of the "desktop."


Ehhh. You could get an 8P socket F like someone over at [H] did







consumes a helluva a lot of power but gets as much PPD as much my rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You are looking for an SR-2 or SR-X then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me? hell no. a SR2 is being sold for $300 on marketplace, and im guessing the CPU's are expensive. also i doubt if they are better for what you pay. also, dad's workplace has a kick ass server, 3xDell Poweredge's being racked, and afaik they have hexacore 1366 xeons in them, hopefully 2. i might get one of those when he's upgrading, wish i get all them
Click to expand...

Paid about $1500 for my sr-2 board/chips/ram. Works good









To be actually on topic. MIPS wrote me this morning and told me my package from them is, back with them lol. Which I'd rather hear compared to it being lost in the DHL ravine. Hopefully they can get it shipped out to me via UPS asap.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ehhh. You could get an 8P socket F like someone over at [H] did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consumes a helluva a lot of power but gets as much PPD as much my rig.
> Paid about $1500 for my sr-2 board/chips/ram. Works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be actually on topic. MIPS wrote me this morning and told me my package from them is, back with them lol. Which I'd rather hear compared to it being lost in the DHL ravine. Hopefully they can get it shipped out to me via UPS asap.


8P? thats stupid, since it draws lot more power and gives same PPD as 2P. also good deal i guess? you had X5679 right? hexacores?


----------



## sortableturnip

Tell them you want overnight delivery at their cost


----------



## derickwm

Gives same PPD as my 4P. Which is kind of my point to go G34









X5679s are hex cores..


----------



## 3930K

Ich am saving up for 2P.

Maybe not.


----------



## derickwm

I'll believe it when I see it









Did you even finish your X79 rig?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gives same PPD as my 4P. Which is kind of my point to go G34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5679s are hex cores..


i see. so 12 cores of Xeon, a $350 board and hellz load of ram? for $1500? i'll pass, thanks. i like folding, but i dont have that much money to spend on a old platform. also 2x E5-2620, AX1200, 212evo, 64GB ram, asus 2xLGA2011 board=$2350, is it good? or too much ram?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even finish your X79 rig?


no rig ever finishes...


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even finish your X79 rig?


Want pics? Something you haven't?

Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Want pics? Something you haven't?
> Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.


your rig is in your room too?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Hey Derrick, post temps of that MIPS WB when you get it up, It's between that and an EK Supremacy for me right now


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Want pics? Something you haven't?
> Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.


thats what WC is for


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even finish your X79 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> Want pics? Something you haven't?
> 
> Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.
Click to expand...

Sure. Post some up. H100 can't be that loud. 3930k can get some decent points. If I had things to take pictures of I would








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey Derrick, post temps of that MIPS WB when you get it up, It's between that and an EK Supremacy for me right now


Will do.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Want pics? Something you haven't?
> Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> your rig is in your room too?
Click to expand...

Nope else it would be a folder.

It's downstairs where all my family can hear it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even finish your X79 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> no rig ever finishes...
Click to expand...

Building only stops temporarily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Also the reason it's not folding is because if I'm gonna fold it needs to be dead quiet.


Be a man and stop being a pansy!


----------



## derickwm

I may or may not have been researching acrylic tubing for the past hour


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I may or may not have been researching acrylic tubing for the past hour


Acrylic is too mainstream, use glass


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Challenge accepted.

Fortunately I think I have found a solution to allow me to use hard tubing


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha. Challenge accepted.
> Fortunately I think I have found a solution to allow me to use hard tubing


Share? (at least with me, it _was_ my idea)


----------



## 3930K

family's idea, not mine


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha. Challenge accepted.
> Fortunately I think I have found a solution to allow me to use hard tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share? (at least with me, it _was_ my idea)
Click to expand...











I'm going to line up the fittings on both the GPUs and CPUs so it's a straight shot to these holes between the chambers. Then have the Koolance QDCs go right into these, then have normal tubing come out on the other side. Allowing me to use the QDCs still while maintaining hard tubing completely in the main chamber/which is the most visible part of the rig


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to line up the fittings on both the GPUs and CPUs so it's a straight shot to these holes between the chambers. Then have the Koolance QDCs go right into these, then have normal tubing come out on the other side. Allowing me to use the QDCs still while maintaining hard tubing completely in the main chamber/which is the most visible part of the rig











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Building only stops temporarily.
> Be a man and stop being a pansy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, a Delta screamer...haven't seen one of those in a while

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Nope else it would be a folder.
> It's downstairs where all my family can hear it.


I had my folding farm down in my basement, so it wouldn't disturb anyone


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha. Challenge accepted.
> Fortunately I think I have found a solution to allow me to use hard tubing


What a coincidence... I just spent the past hour or so looking at copper...haha


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm using 12 core, and as PR has stated don't go G34 unless you plan on doing 4P. 1P & 2P Intel is king.
> 
> The nice thing about dual Intel 2P setups, like my SR-2, is it can be a decently good folder while also working for all my other needs.
> 
> Ehhh. You could get an 8P socket F like someone over at [H] did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consumes a helluva a lot of power but gets as much PPD as much my rig.


I was really only considering 4p socket F. And only because I found some quad core F opterons for less than $15 each. I just wish I could find a cheaper motherboard to run them on. I'll start pricing together a 2p Xeon rig instead.... so much less cool though.

4p G34 is too pricey for me. I still need motorcycle boots and maintenance items too







.


----------



## derickwm

4P 6128 is probably going to be cheaper than 2P Xeon. Unless you want to use this as a main rig as well then the Xeon might be a better choice.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I was really only considering 4p socket F. And only because I found some quad core F opterons for less than $15 each. I just wish I could find a cheaper motherboard to run them on. I'll start pricing together a 2p Xeon rig instead.... so much less cool though.
> 4p G34 is too pricey for me. I still need motorcycle boots and maintenance items too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What do you ride?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Share? (at least with me, it _was_ my idea)


A lot of people have had this idea. Try harder.


----------



## derickwm

So now... Acrylic/Glass tubing with Chameleon coolant or polished copper?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So now... Acrylic/Glass tubing with Chameleon coolant or polished copper?


Whichever is purtier.


----------



## barkinos98

if you can do glass tubing (which i highly doubt) glass fosho


----------



## 3930K

Can you do 2P in a 4P board?


----------



## derickwm

Yes, you can do any amount of chips in a 4P board


----------



## 3930K

Now to start saving up and NOT spending it on useless crap like new monitors...


----------



## derickwm

I think you may as well throw out all those "potential upgrades" and start a foldin


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you may as well throw out all those "potential upgrades" and start a foldin


Yep should do


----------



## Blizlake

Clear acrylic tubing with purrrty chameleon pls, copper is so last year.


----------



## 3930K

Glass







Acrylic is far too mainstream


----------



## pepejovi

Glass.

But maybe i just want to see this project crash and burn?


----------



## 3930K

Nope actually glass is too mainstream. Aluminum!

Corrosion not included.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Nope actually glass is too mainstream. Aluminum!
> Corrosion not included.


do i smell corrosion? also i ninja'd


----------



## barkinos98

derick, how are LGA1567's for folding? X7560 to be exact. i can get them dirt cheap, like 4 for $400.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick, how are LGA1567's for folding? X7560 to be exact. i can get them dirt cheap, like 4 for $400.


GET THEM NOW! I MEAN NOW!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> GET THEM NOW! I MEAN NOW!


8 hrs left till bidding ends, and already 13 bids at $400. will do, i think i have that much in my wallet and this all depends on board prices.


----------



## 3930K

Oh wait the 4P mobo is $1800. Moar reasons to give 2 of 'em to me!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Oh wait the 4P mobo is $1800. Moar reasons to give 2 of 'em to me!


okay you can get 2, im not spending that much for a mobo. still searchin ebay


----------



## pioneerisloud




----------



## 3930K

You could get 2 2P mobos!

Derick you will not get these over my dead body.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Almost didn't see you there...


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think we should stop exploiting this text size bug.....


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think we should stop exploiting this text size bug.....


Pretty sure It's against the rules now to have text that you can't read in your posts. At least that's what Alatar told me.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think we should stop exploiting this text size bug.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure It's against the rules now to have text that you can't read in your posts. At least that's what Alatar told me.
Click to expand...

It is actually......









I was making my point.







There's somebody else here that's doing just that, and it needs to stop.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think we should stop exploiting this text size bug.....












It's not white text!

That way I can get the 2P chips!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think we should stop exploiting this text size bug.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not white text!
> 
> That way I can get the 2P chips!
Click to expand...

White text or not, it's still going to show up via google results through the crawlers. So yes, it is against the rules.


----------



## 3930K

Hmm? If google knows it's not a big deal.


----------



## barkinos98

ALT+0143? i cant do it on mac, doesnt work







also anyone have any pricing info on 2P boards for LGA1567?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So now... Acrylic/Glass tubing with Chameleon coolant or polished copper?


Nothing would be better than glass tubing.


----------



## derickwm

Don't buy LGA1567. Old old tech. Hell it takes an 8P 1567 to get as much PPD as a 4P 6174. And as already stated a 4P mobo costs upwards of $1800. It's one thing to find a deal on chips, it's another if you can find a deal on that board.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't buy LGA1567. Old old tech. Hell it takes an 8P 1567 to get as much PPD as a 4P 6174. And as already stated a 4P mobo costs upwards of $1800. It's one thing to find a deal on chips, it's another if you can find a deal on that board.


i see. i knew they were old tech, quoting a dude from another forum "basically 1366 xeons with quad channel memory with lower perf". i also found a couple E5-2660 for $350, are those good? he sold one, and has 2 still available. $450-475 for a Z9PE-D8 and im good to go i guess? also, what can i buy that is in the range of a 650W psu in my sig?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't buy LGA1567. Old old tech. Hell it takes an 8P 1567 to get as much PPD as a 4P 6174. And as already stated a 4P mobo costs upwards of $1800. It's one thing to find a deal on chips, it's another if you can find a deal on that board.


1567 is still the current super-scale intel socket. It's only 2 year old tech, but it's also not really meant to be a 2P CPU-compute build. There are 16P 1567 rigs available at the high end, but it's the better part of 100,000 for one of these new


----------



## derickwm

Old but not outdated. It still takes an 8P system to get as much as my 4P... Which costs thousands even with ES CPUs.

Basically not worth it for the common folder.

2650s are decent. Slightly less PPD than a 4P 6128 system.

Corsair, SeaSonic, and Enermax are all good.


----------



## 3930K

Good deal?

1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-2-4GHz-ES-20MB-L3-8-Core-16-Thread-Sandy-Bridge-EP-E5-2665-2660-/251132224385?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a78a5a381#ht_1820wt_1156

1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2665-ES-8-CORE-2-3Ghz-LGA-2011-20Mb-Sandy-EP-2-way-2690-2660value-/140826334081?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item20c9e75381#ht_4565wt_1030


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It still takes an 8P system to get as much as my 4P... Which costs thousands even with ES CPUs.
> Basically not worth it for the common folder.


Not going to disagree with this at all. I remember seeing the first 1mil PPD "desktop" was a 1567 rig with 4x16-thread CPUs and 4 Quadro cards in it. Can't find the links right now though. That desktop was something like $70k and is matched by two $3k rigs - but when you need it to be 1 box doing the computing there's nothing better at the high-end... if you have the monies. Average person, absolutely useless to go 1567 unless you get some ridiculous deals on the parts second hand.


----------



## barkinos98

what is the difference between 2660 and 2665?


----------



## CTRLurself

2660: http://ark.intel.com/products/64584/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-(20M-Cache-2_20-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI)
2665: http://ark.intel.com/products/64584/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-(20M-Cache-2_20-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI)
The 2665 runs at a 31x CPU multi, the 2660 runs at 30x. The 2665 runs at 2.4GHz and 3.1 under turbo boost; the 2660 runs at 2.2GHz and 3.0 boosted. Also the 2665 is 115W instead of the 95W the 2660 is.

ark.intel.com is your friend


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> 2660: http://ark.intel.com/products/64584/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-(20M-Cache-2_20-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI)
> 2665: http://ark.intel.com/products/64584/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-(20M-Cache-2_20-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI)
> The 2665 runs at a 31x CPU multi, the 2660 runs at 30x. The 2665 runs at 2.4GHz and 3.1 under turbo boost; the 2660 runs at 2.2GHz and 3.0 boosted. Also the 2665 is 115W instead of the 95W the 2660 is.
> ark.intel.com is your friend


yep thanks, +rep


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So now... Acrylic/Glass tubing with Chameleon coolant or polished copper?


I'm partial to polished copper...it's downright smexy!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Good deal?
> 
> 1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-2-4GHz-ES-20MB-L3-8-Core-16-Thread-Sandy-Bridge-EP-E5-2665-2660-/251132224385?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a78a5a381#ht_1820wt_1156
> 
> 1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2665-ES-8-CORE-2-3Ghz-LGA-2011-20Mb-Sandy-EP-2-way-2690-2660value-/140826334081?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item20c9e75381#ht_4565wt_1030


Bump


----------



## barkinos98

how are the 1.6GHz 8c/16T E5 xeons? i found one for $200 and one for $150, wanted to check. they are low clocked, that does affect folding right? oh btw, these are ES. i've read those were not to be sold? i wont get in any trouble if i buy any ES proc right







so basically these are the options

-2xE5 Xeon 1.6GHz 8C/16T for $150/$200
-2x E5-2630 for $300 each
-2x E5-2660 for $340 each

which gives most ppd? im guessing the 2660 is a better deal since it is 8core>6 core of 2630, but is it worth the difference between 1.6GHz Xeons?


----------



## derickwm

Why one of each?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why one of each?


one is cheaper?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Good deal?
> 
> 1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-2-4GHz-ES-20MB-L3-8-Core-16-Thread-Sandy-Bridge-EP-E5-2665-2660-/251132224385?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a78a5a381#ht_1820wt_1156
> 
> 1 of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2665-ES-8-CORE-2-3Ghz-LGA-2011-20Mb-Sandy-EP-2-way-2690-2660value-/140826334081?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item20c9e75381#ht_4565wt_1030
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
Click to expand...

Get two from this guy http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2665-ES-8-CORE-2-3Ghz-LGA-2011-20Mb-Sandy-EP-2-way-2690-2660value-/140826334081?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item20c9e75381#ht_4565wt_1030
I generally only buy from top rated sellers with lots of feedback, even it means spending a lil bit more.

@barkinos It's only hundred more, I'd go with the 2660s.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why one of each?


The cheapest only has one.

@PR: I'm almost broke, so I can't really afford more







I just want a 32T folding farm lol


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 4P 6128 is probably going to be cheaper than 2P Xeon. Unless you want to use this as a main rig as well then the Xeon might be a better choice.


Arg, decisions, decisions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What do you ride?


A hella-old Honda Magna 500cc. I can poop on many 750s in the straights, and I can keep up with sportbikes in the twisties. For a big old cruiser, its surprisingly lightweight.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> @barkinos It's only hundred more, I'd go with the 2660s.


okay, i just need to check prices on motherboards+i won't be able to buy them now, maybe in a few months when i get my beats fixed and possibly sell them. *3930K cheers*


----------



## 3930K

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2650L-8-CORE-1-6-1-7Ghz-B0-stepping-16T-20MB-upgrade-monkey-/140813193152?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item20c91ecfc0

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4620-ES-Sandy-Bridge-EX-2-2GHz-20MB-8C-16MB-C0-4-Way-upgrademonkey-/130741017375?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item1e70c59b1f

?

Depends on how much 4P boards cost lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2650L-8-CORE-1-6-1-7Ghz-B0-stepping-16T-20MB-upgrade-monkey-/140813193152?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item20c91ecfc0
> or
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4620-ES-Sandy-Bridge-EX-2-2GHz-20MB-8C-16MB-C0-4-Way-upgrademonkey-/130741017375?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item1e70c59b1f
> ?
> Depends on how much 4P boards cost lol


you can just buy 2P mobos, cheapest is $370 at newegg, probably what i will go for my 2660. only the E5-4xxx series support 4P right?


----------



## PCModderMike

Hmmm, folders lounge? Or build log? I is confused


----------



## TheBadBull

*Currently Viewing*

*16 Members, 6 Guests*
Art Vanelay Blizlake Lord Freedom OutlawNeedsHelp PR-Imagery Paradigm84 Skyddsskor SupaSupra TheBadBull dipanzan drkCrix fkjac itzhoovEr nategr8ns youngmanblues zedd


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> *Currently Viewing*
> 
> *16 Members, 6 Guests*
> Art Vanelay Blizlake Lord Freedom OutlawNeedsHelp PR-Imagery Paradigm84 Skyddsskor SupaSupra TheBadBull dipanzan drkCrix fkjac itzhoovEr nategr8ns youngmanblues zedd


That lies. Ive been on this page for like 5 minutes


----------



## derickwm

As much as I like the views, take it to a new thread guys


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> As much as I like the views, take it to a new thread guys










":yesmam:"


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

if your using polished copper, i really do suggest coating it in something to protect it. Copper readily oxidises with air, and unprotected will turn a nasty bronzy brown colour in 4 months or so, not to mention the green your going to find inside the pipes with the water running. further oxidation with water.


----------



## PR-Imagery

i still say dyed chromed piping.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> i still say dyed chromed piping.


Orange dyed Chrome piping or Black Chrome









But I do like what is on the table at the moment as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> if your using polished copper, i really do suggest coating it in something to protect it. Copper readily oxidises with air, and unprotected will turn a nasty bronzy brown colour in 4 months or so, not to mention the green your going to find inside the pipes with the water running. further oxidation with water.


How about aluminum pipes covered in an anodized coating? I don't know if that would be possible, but that would look awesome.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> As much as I like the views, take it to a new thread guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ":yesmam:"
Click to expand...

:squats:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfarrar*
> 
> 
> 
> please add me to the list
> here is a shot of my case
> nearly finished going to have 3 x 360 rads installed and going for a *orange and copper theme*
> 
> hope you like


----------



## Caruban

I don't know much about glass... wouldn't it break with any little jolt? or can they temper it in such a way to make it super durable? Isn't acrylic cheaper anyway?


----------



## deafboy

orange copper and black reminds me of furmark....not in a good way.


----------



## stren

NEX 1500 PSU now available on evga's store - only $450


----------



## Jeppzer

So they took $150 in shipping? If your price was worth $600 that is.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> So they took $150 in shipping? If your price was worth $600 that is.


Yeah I think that was just generic text for prize winners emails. So that's good I don't have to pay taxes then


----------



## barkinos98

im sorry but that orange coolant looks bad. any chance derick can get a opaque orange coolant?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im sorry but that orange coolant looks bad. any chance derick can get a opaque orange coolant?


The problem making really good opaque coolant is that to make it opaque you might need such a high concentration of colouring that it could cause build-up.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> i still say dyed chromed piping.
> 
> 
> 
> Orange dyed Chrome piping or Black Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do like what is on the table at the moment as well.
Click to expand...

black w/ orange accents or orange w/ black


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> black w/ orange accents or orange w/ black


OR if Derick really wanted to be #Hipster, Orange chrome elbows with strait black chrome piping









Edit:

That or Black chrome elbows with the transparent piping orange coolant.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Or he could mill a custom full everything waterblock that includes a reservoir, pump top, MB/CPU/GPU block. All it needs is a connection to the radiator.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh that works too!

All this plumbing talk making me want to finally take the plunge


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Oh that works too!
> All this plumbing talk making me want to finally take the plunge


I would, but I figure in a year or two I will replace my 580 anyways, and by then the thermals of a GPU will be a non-issue. But a sweet custom CPU loop would be pretty cool.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or he could mill a custom full everything waterblock that includes a reservoir, pump top, MB/CPU/GPU block. All it needs is a connection to the radiator.


That would be quite a block....lol


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or he could mill a custom full everything waterblock that includes a reservoir, pump top, MB/CPU/GPU block. All it needs is a connection to the radiator.


That would be pretty badass...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or he could mill a custom full everything waterblock that includes a reservoir, pump top, MB/CPU/GPU block. All it needs is a connection to the radiator.


wonder how would look like/cost


----------



## derickwm

100,000 views.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or he could mill a custom full everything waterblock that includes a reservoir, pump top, MB/CPU/GPU block. All it needs is a connection to the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> wonder how would look like/cost
Click to expand...

Well, she'd either need to be REALLY good with weldon 3 to get water tight acrylic joints, REALLY good at welding to get water tight metal joints, or carve it out of a solid block of material. The most cost effective would be CNC acrylic joined at the seams, which would cost 200 for the plastic and about $150 for either the Nickel or Copper. On top of that, there's cost of tooling and labor, as ever Derick doesn't have a CNC machine lying around.

So, you're looking at maybe 700$ to do this on a standard desktop. For you, Derick, it would probably be double this.

I still want to do this now. Maybe in my next computer.

Making radiators isn't hard, just time consuming. Really, really time consuming...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I don't know much about glass... wouldn't it break with any little jolt? or can they temper it in such a way to make it super durable? Isn't acrylic cheaper anyway?


Glass looks nicer than acrylic.

Also, tempered glass is exremely strong. Look at this news out take:


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 100,000 views.


Giveaway time.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 100,000 views.


98% fans.









y u no irc ?


----------



## deafboy

100k "views"

OT rank and chit chat...


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Glass looks nicer than acrylic.


Yes, yes, I have that video on my iPod for long plane rides.

How is glass visually nicer than acrylic? Acrylic is clearer than glass, or are we going for less clear? (genuinely curious, not trying to start anything







)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Well, she'd either need to be REALLY good with weldon 3 to get water tight acrylic joints, REALLY good at welding to get water tight metal joints, or carve it out of a solid block of material. The most cost effective would be CNC acrylic joined at the seams, which would cost 200 for the plastic and about $150 for either the Nickel or Copper. On top of that, there's cost of tooling and labor, as ever Derick doesn't have a CNC machine lying around.
> So, you're looking at maybe 700$ to do this on a standard desktop. For you, Derick, it would probably be double this.
> I still want to do this now. Maybe in my next computer.
> Making radiators isn't hard, just time consuming. Really, really time consuming...


hehe he said joints







btw, you say $150-200 if i have a cnc on hand?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> How is glass visually nicer than acrylic? Acrylic is clearer than glass, or are we going for less clear? (genuinely curious, not trying to start anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It might just be confirmation bias, but I think glass looks clearer and has nicer reflective properties.


----------



## barkinos98

dude if srsly you can do glass tubing, that would be one of its kind.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hehe he said joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you say $150-200 if i have a cnc on hand?


Why is joints funny? Anyway, no. 150-200 for the heat transferring metal and another 150-300$ depending on what you want to make the top plate out of. Not to mention, it would take a lot of time, and skill to figure out what needs to be cut on the CNC into each of these materials, how they go together. You also need fasteners/glue/various sealing things to make everything watertight, and the designs and cost will change depending on how you decide to piece it together, and if you want the ability to add other parts to it. Keep in mind, this will need to be specific to the mother board and, depending on how you do it, dependent on which graphics cards are in it. Not to mention, it will take a lot of effort to polish the conductive side of the metal. If you really want to try this on your machine, PM me and we can talk about this in a lot more detail outside of this thread, so we can leave Derick to her own devices...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It might just be confirmation bias, but I think glass looks clearer and has nicer reflective properties.


True, Glass is more naturally reflective than acrylic. Acrylic is naturally clearer (not by a lot) and can be polished to the same reflectivity as glass, but it takes a lot of work.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hehe he said joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you say $150-200 if i have a cnc on hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is joints funny?
Click to expand...

It's an insider, I think I know what it is.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 100,000 views.


Funny our builds were close in views with yours slowly overtaking mine until something happened and yours shot up......

I wonder what it could have been?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
Aliens


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Funny our builds were close in views with yours slowly overtaking mine until something happened and yours shot up......
> I wonder what it could have been?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Aliens


Maybe it was picture of Derick.


----------



## The_chemist21

This picture alone is going to be worth more than 100,000 views at the end










Spoiler: Will the Real Derick please stand up, I mean lean against your rig :D


----------



## Paradigm84

*Checks on Dericks build log*

*Sees it's gone back to the picture Derick posted*


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *Checks on Dericks build log*
> *Sees it's gone back to the picture Derick posted*


my feelings.


----------



## derickwm

It's time...

...to start discussing sleeving.

















Thinking a combination of Shade 19, Black, and Orange. Thoughts?


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thinking a combination of Shade 19, Black, and Orange. Thoughts?


Think it'll look amazing


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's time...
> ...to start discussing sleeving.
> Thinking a combination of Shade 19, Black, and Orange. Thoughts?


Nice, subtle accents. I think that will look awesome.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thinking a combination of Shade 19, Black, and Orange. Thoughts?


Sounds pretty much perfect








I'd take Orange, Grey and either Shade 19 or Black myself though


----------



## pepejovi

Yes.

Get Lutro0 to sleeve it though


----------



## barkinos98

orange black and shade 19 would look very awesome indeed.


----------



## Blizlake

http://www.overclock.net/t/1297824/muro-swe-amd-does-not-publish-the-radeon-hd-7990-graphics-cards
Hmm?


----------



## derickwm

I was kind of anticipating that sadly. Which is why I've already started considering alternatives.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1297824/muro-swe-amd-does-not-publish-the-radeon-hd-7990-graphics-cards
> Hmm?


Haha I JUST saw that and was about to post here.

690s!

Theyre foldable :X


----------



## Art Vanelay

I like black better than shade 19.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was kind of anticipating that sadly. Which is why I've already started considering alternatives.


Yeah, it would probably be out by now if they were going to release it. Maybe next gen


----------



## derickwm

I think I'll just be leaving the GPUs till last. See what my need is, and see what is available. I'm doing fine with my Mars/295 for the time being.


----------



## barkinos98

on DonanimHaber, i've read that there will be no reference HD7990's. it might be the reason. i can post the link, but i highly doubt anyone else would get it; its in turkish (duh)


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's time...
> ...to start discussing sleeving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking a combination of Shade 19, Black, and Orange. Thoughts?


----------



## deafboy

What were you thinking in terms of sleeving design? I wouldn't go overboard on the orange.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Shade 19 and a little orange in the darker places.


----------



## stren

Don't go with black, the case is black and it won't show any contrast. I would go with the titanium personally although the shade 19 must be new so it has rarer hipster appeal


----------



## Jeppzer

SHADE 19! WOOOOOO


----------



## Citra

Shade 19 and orange. It adds that little bit more color over the generic black everyone uses.


----------



## derickwm

Good point Stren. So maybe Titanium-Shade 19-Orange?

I'm going pretty minimum with the orange. Mostly want to do the sleeving "classy" with just fifty shades of grey.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good point Stren. So maybe Titanium-Shade 19-Orange?
> I'm going pretty minimum with the orange. Mostly want to do the sleeving "classy" with just fifty shades of grey.


That orange is pretty over powering. When I did my sleeving, every third wire was orange with two black in between and it seems to be just the right amount. Especially if you're going be using UV lighting at all


----------



## CTRLurself

Don't do black sleeving in a black case, it'll just wash out. I'd do titanium and shade 19 with a little orange.


----------



## sortableturnip

Any chance we'll see braided wiring?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I'm confused as to why black would be bad with black, but it's not my case so do whatever.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I'm confused as to why black would be bad with black, but it's not my case so do whatever.


Because you cant see a black item on a black background. They want to see the nice cabling and color contrast. Also, hipsterness.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Go for a rainbow of gray.


----------



## derickwm

Orange grey titanium shade 19 titanium grey orange?


----------



## nategr8ns

hidden wires r bet-R


----------



## Jeppzer

Orange orange orange shade 19 orange orange orange


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Orange orange orange orange orange orange orange


FTFY


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Orange grey titanium shade 19 titanium grey orange?


pretty legit.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Orange grey titanium shade 19 titanium grey orange?


That pattern won't evenly divide on a single cable in your case.


----------



## pepejovi

Orange orange orange orange orange orange orange orange orange orange orange orange and orange.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Please tell me that you are going to use the new Powercolor HD7990 Devil 13.




Pretty please derick.


----------



## General121

Not a true 7990. I refuse to call that a 7990 since there isnt, and may never be, a reference 7990.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Not a true 7990. I refuse to call that a 7990 since there isnt, and may never be, a reference 7990.


Yeah, they should have named it in the same style as Asus has named its Mars series cards and just let it be the "Devil 13". There could be up to 3 different versions of these so called "7990's" and i'm sure none of them look like the other, so they should not be named 7990.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Please tell me that you are going to use the new Powercolor HD7990 Devil 13.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please derick.




not liquid cooled


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> 
> not liquid cooled


I pity you, no imagination at all.

What time is it?? Custom GPU block time!!


----------



## deafboy

Custom block...lol

Card would be sold before the block was done.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Custom block would work, even if it's not the easy path, but it's possible. Just like L3p and his custom Mars II block. :3

Okey it was a bad idea, i admit, didn't think about the H2O part of things.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Custom block...lol
> Card would be sold before the block was done.


^^


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friendly reminder


That card is absolutely beautiful. The glossy black with the red looks epic. Too bad when its in a case you won't see it







why did the makers of PCIE have to make the cards face downawards, why not make them face upwards like ISA, would probably be more efficient at dispersing heat as well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good point Stren. So maybe Titanium-Shade 19-Orange?
> I'm going pretty minimum with the orange. Mostly want to do the sleeving "classy" with just fifty shades of grey.


i c wut u did thur









We need some lutro0 advice up in here


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I pity you, no imagination at all.
> What time is it?? Custom GPU block time!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Custom block...lol
> Card would be sold before the block was done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Custom block would work, even if it's not the easy path, but it's possible. Just like L3p and his custom Mars II block. :3
> Okey it was a bad idea, i admit, didn't think about the H2O part of things.


Yes, she could go with a custom block, but they are expensive. It's usually cheaper if you can get a few people together to buy them at the same time. I know cpachris is going through nateman to make a custom block for the asrock extreme 11 board.


----------



## derickwm

The card may make an appearance, I doubt it though.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Would you get one if someone like AquaComputer (made a 680 lightning block due to popular demand) made a waterblock for it?


----------



## derickwm

I'd get two.

Also I have some hardware shipping out Monday. Not directly related to this build but it'll probably become my main and I'll be doing a comparison with it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd get two.
> Also I have some hardware shipping out Monday. Not directly related to this build but it'll probably become my main and I'll be doing a comparison with it.


Is this what I think it is?


----------



## derickwm

Yes


----------



## Jeppzer

A new case? Because orange is _so_ yesterday?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd get two.
> 
> Also I have some hardware shipping out Monday. Not directly related to this build but it'll probably become my main and I'll be doing a comparison with it.


Oh god...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd get two.
> Also I have some hardware shipping out Monday. Not directly related to this build but it'll probably become my main and I'll be doing a comparison with it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Moar pictures.


----------



## derickwm

I have a picture from the seller... but I'd rather wait and post _higher quality "Derick"_ pics.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have a picture from the seller... but I'd rather wait and post _higher quality "Derick"_ pics.


By "Derick pics" do you mean ones of the girl next to hardware again? If you do, prepare for it to be requoted a hundred times.









And yes I said 'the girl', I remain unconvinced.









Anyhow on topic, I don't know how you keep track of all the stuff that must be coming in, what with having several complex rigs in progress.


----------



## derickwm

I'll be doing a _large_ generation comparison shortly. Keep an eye out


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be doing a _large_ generation comparison shortly. Keep an eye out


It may be the fact I haven't gone to sleep yet and it's nearly 11am but my brain can't comprehend what that means at all.









Regardless, no need to elaborate, I look forward to the update.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Yay! New update


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Yay! New update


He likes to spoil us once in a while.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> That card is absolutely beautiful. The glossy black with the red looks epic. Too bad when its in a case you won't see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did the makers of PCIE have to make the cards face downawards, why not make them face upwards like ISA, would probably be more efficient at dispersing heat as well.


Hot air rises, which would make it pull in warmer air if it would face upward.
even though this would be small to no difference


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> She likes to spoil us once in a while.


Fixed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be doing a _large_ generation comparison shortly. Keep an eye out


You changed your profile pic! No drawn in cat ears this time?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Hot air rises, which would make it pull in warmer air if it would face upward.
> even though this would be small to no difference


Well the way I see it, heat rises, so with the card facing down all the heat want's to do is go up so it just warms the GPU and PCB. I see what you mean though.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Well the way I see it, heat rises, so with the card facing down all the heat want's to do is go up so it just warms the GPU and PCB. I see what you mean though.


Could always just make the fans spin the other way.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Could always just make the fans spin the other way.


Lol you sir are a genious!


----------



## deafboy

No Lights


----------



## Fuganater

Sorry derickwm, I'm a bit late to the party. Was trying to catch up on your thread but there are a crap ton of pages....

Did you find orange coolant? You could use Mayhems Gigabyte Orange and darken it up a bit to match your orange.

This is pure coolant, not exra dyes.









Also what tubing did you decide to go with? I've found 12mm copper tubing in the US but 10meters is $140 and I don't need that much of it so I dropped it. I have yet to find a good source for 12mm acrylic tubing in the US.


----------



## derickwm

Lol yes there is quite a bit of crap meaningful posts in this thread...

I'm *hoping* Mayhems Chameleon dye is done time I start to really need it. I'd like a dye that is purple when warm and orange when cool. If it doesn't get finished then I may go with Gigabyte Orange.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Awesome. It seems you're changing your avatar a lot lately..


----------



## pepejovi

^ Derick's next project


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> ^ Derick's next project


Kill it with fire.


----------



## Fuganater

Looks like a scary sex doll...


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Looks like a scary sex doll...


That's what it is.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## sortableturnip

Come on people! Don't you recognize her as Leela from Futurama?


----------



## Paradigm84

But at least then you have a wife that folds.

STD's? More like PPD.


----------



## Citra

http://videocardz.com/34592/asus-mars-iii-and-ares-ii-details-leaks-out
Derick's next upgrade.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/34592/asus-mars-iii-and-ares-ii-details-leaks-out
> Derick's next upgrade.


Actually, he's probably going to cancel the build...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> But at least then you have a wife that folds.
> STD's? More like PPD.


STPPD


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> STPPD


I think I have those.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


my thoughts exactly


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Actually, she's probably going to cancel the build...


Wait...wut?!?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Wait...wut?!?


SHE'S A MAN


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> SHE'S A MAN


I was more interested in why the build's being cancelled...it doesn't matter if it's a he/she/tran/whatever


----------



## pepejovi

Misspelled that, She*

Yeah, she apparently really doesn't want to continue this build, at least that's what she said earlier today on fb.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Misspelled that, She*
> Yeah, she apparently really doesn't want to continue this build, at least that's what she said earlier today on fb.


Great, dibs on case, and 2p motherboard.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/34592/asus-mars-iii-and-ares-ii-details-leaks-out
> Derick's next upgrade.


So many things on the PCB *drools*


----------



## derickwm

I said I didn't want to continue, but I don't really have a choice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said I didn't want to continue, but I don't really have a choice


Of course you do, I'll give you one of my finest British pounds for your 4P, and two of them for everything.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I said I didn't want to continue, but I don't really have a choice


Sure you do, you can just make an overkill Prodigy build and be done with it


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sure you do, you can just make an overkill Prodigy build and be done with it


Prodigy is too mainstream.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Prodigy is too mainstream.


Make the case out of radiators; that's not mainstream at all.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Make the case out of radiators; that's not mainstream at all.


Make the case out of SR-X's, even less mainstream.


----------



## deafboy

Sell, buy car, road trip....


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Make the case out of radiators; that's not mainstream at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Make the case out of SR-X's, even less mainstream.


Make the case out of fans. Only seen one of those:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sure you do, you can just make an overkill Prodigy build and be done with it


STOP STEALING MY IDEAS


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Make the case out of fans. Only seen one of those:


Too mainstream.


----------



## sortableturnip

You could always make a case using a 3-D printer


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


It's what you get when you get too comfortable with your SR-2 board.


----------



## derickwm

For a laff
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1722441


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For a laff
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1722441


----------



## boogschd

i would hardly call anybody with a 2p/4p rig "NEW"


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sure you do, you can just make an overkill Prodigy build and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP STEALING MY IDEAS
Click to expand...

STOP BEING A DMAN

Also, Prodigy + 4p?

Also #2, This Gold Leader person seems like and awfully smart fellow.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I am commenting here to get this back on my recent posts list.
And because derick is a poo head.


----------



## pepejovi

Boom shakalaka


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Boom shakalaka


오빠 강남 스타일!


----------



## pepejovi

Posting in any other language than English can result in you getting B7'd... You need a translation on the post afaik


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Posting in any other language than English can result in you getting B7'd... You need a translation on the post afaik


Didn't know that. Sorry. It means OPPA GANGNAM STYLE!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Posting in any other language than English can result in you getting B7'd... You need a translation on the post afaik
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. Sorry. It means OPPA GANGNAM STYLE!
Click to expand...

It's fine as long as you provide a translation along with it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's fine as long as you provide a translation along with it


I got a warning PM for putting 'what?' in Spanish.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For a laff
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1722441


That is a very incorrect thought of you.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> They learned me a lot about do's and don't's, like what Mobo brands to take and which ones to evade


/doubt


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> That is a very incorrect thought of you.


You're going to pass me on EOC in ~2.8 months. This makes me unhappy.


----------



## barkinos98

upping this because it got lost


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol yes there is quite a bit of crap meaningful posts in this thread...
> I'm *hoping* Mayhems Chameleon dye is done time I start to really need it. I'd like a dye that is purple when warm and orange when cool. If it doesn't get finished then I may go with Gigabyte Orange.


Not purple but dark grey







Yeha I like the idea of it - but you need to have a well controlled load e.g. folding and ambient temperature e.g. AC to make the most of it. So for you it may be a good fit. For me not so much


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes


----------



## Jeppzer

First ever build that fits in a shoe?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes


In your face conspiracy theorists. Derickwm is a girl!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face conspiracy theorists. Derickwm is a girl!
Click to expand...

Yep, ol' leah.


----------



## pratesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS dropped a nice package off this morning... (Apologies for the crappy pic, will do more later)
> 
> Barely fit on my desk -__- still need to do some adjusting. They're hardly lined up.


Go go Man U.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes


Lingerie?


----------



## Jeppzer

Here's some more proof for you doubters.

[12:37:11] [+derickwm]








[12:37:12] [+derickwm] OOOOO

* img tags added for ease of use.


----------



## barkinos98

that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice avvy Jepp.









Also I haven't complained in a while:

waaaaaaaah Derick we want pics.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> In your face conspiracy theorists. Derickwm is a girl!


I go shopping for shirts and shoes (usually separately), and I'm _certainly_ not a woman.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes


Speaking of which I need shoes for my trip to europe. Flip flops won't cut it. Problem is that size 15 is quite rare


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Speaking of which I need shoes for my trip to europe. Flip flops won't cut it. Problem is that size 15 is quite rare


I'm 14½ myself and I think I know the problem quite well


----------



## PR-Imagery

Indeed. Anything over 12 here is hard to comeby and I wear a 16.

@Jep Invalid, emo dudes paint their nails all the time.

OT: Looks like you need a bigger desk, custom mount time!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice avvy Jepp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I haven't complained in a while:
> 
> waaaaaaaah Derick we want pics.


There will be pics on Tuesday at the very latest. I wish I had more things to take pictures of








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went shopping today... for shirts and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which I need shoes for my trip to europe. Flip flops won't cut it. Problem is that size 15 is quite rare
Click to expand...









I forgot about your HUGE feet!

On a side note, 4P will be down for a week or two as I'm trading out my chips for better ones


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There will be pics on Tuesday at the very latest. I wish I had more things to take pictures of


How about more pics of what you have already? Not like it's boring.









Also I shall be leaving a stern message on Wednesday if I see no pics.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about more pics of what you have already? Not like it's boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I shall be leaving a stern message on Wednesday if I see no pics.


yeah lots of pics of everything you have already would be good


----------



## derickwm

I got a note from a loving fan


















Pictures coming later today then


----------



## barkinos98

nice love note? i couldnt bother to read all that at 2am lol


----------



## derickwm

Some clouding


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

You got pictures.
Leah does love you guys.
So this is why you left IRC you butt.


----------



## General121

That case is sexy


----------



## derickwm

Hehe yes this is why I left.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think I'm gonna get that double wide version(TX10) at some point.
Anyone know if a SWTX would comfortably fit without too much modding(and PCI slots lining up properly)? (I'm lazy)

*It's essentially the same case isn't it derick? Does the 4p fit in there?


----------



## derickwm

PR - talk to Stren about that. From what I understand the TX10 offers an option that allows for a 4U server case mounted in the top









I haven't really attempted to look at mounting options to fit a SWTX board into an STH10.


----------



## Krusher33

What's up with the clouding? Is that the plasticizer thingy that everyone been talking about lately?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On a side note, 4P will be down for a week or two as I'm trading out my chips for better ones










Why can't you run it until all the chips are in?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I think I'm gonna get that double wide version(TX10) at some point.
> Anyone know if a SWTX would comfortably fit without too much modding(and PCI slots lining up properly)? (I'm lazy)
> *It's essentially the same case isn't it derick? Does the 4p fit in there?


The motherboard tray in the TX10-D is the same as the STH10/TH10/MH10. I.E. It supports HPTX/ATX and a few others. It doesn't however support any of the rarer server formats. This is something I hope Jim will add in future. You may want to check with Jim to see if I'm out of date on this though.

If you're thinking about the TX10-D make sure it's what you want, it's freaking huge, and putting 2 rigs in one case is a lot harder than 2 individual rigs. I often think two STH10's might have been a better choice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> PR - talk to Stren about that. From what I understand the TX10 offers an option that allows for a 4U server case mounted in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really attempted to look at mounting options to fit a SWTX board into an STH10.


Yeah each heat chamber can fit 4U worth of rack gear. The case has 2 heat chambers, and a pedestal has 1. I'm hoping the TX10-H will be a fully modular 20u system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's up with the clouding? Is that the plasticizer thingy that everyone been talking about lately?


Yes


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On a side note, 4P will be down for a week or two as I'm trading out my chips for better ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you run it until all the chips are in?
Click to expand...

Because chips are expensive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stren*
> Yeah each heat chamber can fit 4U worth of rack gear. The case has 2 heat chambers, and a pedestal has 1. I'm hoping the TX10-H will be a fully modular 20u system


Would buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stren*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's up with the clouding? Is that the plasticizer thingy that everyone been talking about lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

^sadly


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Needs moar UD7!


----------



## derickwm

Hehe needs more cable management and MIPS


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe needs more cable management and MIPS


Needs more lovin'


----------



## derickwm

I give it lots o lovin


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I give it lots o lovin


This is not bromance - this is a brorgy!

Back to semi-on-topic:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The SWTX form factor is significantly larger than HPTX, so there will be very few PC based cases that will support it. In our line, only the TX10-H will have that ability (to be released in early January).
> Best regards


from http://www.overclock.net/t/1052275/swtx-motherboard-support/0_50


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Was the 2 3.5in hard drive a custom order???? I NEED that for my own build I'm doing and I was going to make my own. I asked Jim if would be willing to do it but he said they aren't taking any custom orders until Merlin is done.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Was the 2 3.5in hard drive a custom order???? I NEED that for my own build I'm doing and I was going to make my own. I asked Jim if would be willing to do it but he said they aren't taking any custom orders until Merlin is done.
> Jeffinslaw


the 2 hidden behind in the cable routing space are standard:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1195927/sth10-now-shipping/0_50


----------



## derickwm

Are you talking about the top one in this photo:









If so then no. It's standard with an STH10









Aaaaand Stren beat me to it.


----------



## sortableturnip

So, you sell the chips you have b4 buying the new ones, I'm assuming?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> So, you sell the chips you have b4 buying the new ones, I'm assuming?


Don't expect logic from derick


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> So, you sell the chips you have b4 buying the new ones, I'm assuming?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect logic from derick
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On a side note, 4P will be down for a week or two as I'm trading out my chips for better ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you run it until all the chips are in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because chips are *expensive*
Click to expand...

AHEM


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Don't expect logic from derick


^

Sadly it's true. Hence the one to two week wait period for the full switch


----------



## derickwm

Here's an up to date to do list of sorts:


Things to come in:
MIPS has let me know that they received the products back from DHL and have attempted to ship them a second time.
Spawn is checking into my FC10.
Skulltrail setup will be here Tuesday.

Things to order:
Two AX1200s
MDPC-X Sleeving
Custom cable parts - wiring/pins/etc
Two XSPC EX480s
A dremel

Things that I'm waiting on:
Status of 7990s and what's going to happen there


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> AHEM


Sorry









I don't understand what "trading out the chips" means...









I'm old and thick-headed...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what "trading out the chips" means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old and thick-headed...


HE SOLD HIS OLD ONES AND BOUGHT NEW ONES. THAT IS ALL


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> AHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what "trading out the chips" means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old and thick-headed...
Click to expand...

Lol that was for Stren not you


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Here's an up to date to do list of sorts:
> 
> Things to come in:
> MIPS has let me know that they received the products back from DHL and have attempted to ship them a second time.
> Spawn is checking into my FC10.
> Skulltrail setup will be here Tuesday.
> 
> Things to order:
> Two AX1200s
> MDPC-X Sleeving
> Custom cable parts - wiring/pins/etc
> *Two XSPC EX480s*
> A dremel
> 
> Things that I'm waiting on:
> Status of 7990s and what's going to happen there


Needs more radiators.


----------



## derickwm

I know... I might pick up a pair of EX240s and an EX120 as well.


----------



## Fuganater

Was just gonna say... Your missing 3 rads out of your setup.

What tubing is that?


----------



## derickwm

Monsoon/DangerDen


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you talking about the top one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so then no. It's standard with an STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand Stren beat me to it.


Yah, that one. Darn... I could really go for two of those...









Jeffinslaw


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol that was for Stren not you


----------



## pepejovi

Get those cables under control...


----------



## Blizlake

Why EX-rads? Why not Alphacool nexxxos 480's? Cheaper and better than the EX480's afaik.


----------



## Jeppzer

Pffft. There is only one radiator for the hipsters.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why EX-rads? Why not Alphacool nexxxos 480's? Cheaper and better than the EX480's afaik.


Because they're fat... I like my thins rads








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Pffft. There is only one radiator for the hipsters.


But where would I put it!


----------



## Jeppzer

....

Has case you could park a car inside.
Can't fit 1080 radiator.


----------



## pepejovi

One Derick, Limitless Delays...


----------



## Paradigm84

I complain about pics for days, then they're posted when I'm asleep.

That's it, no more sleeping.

On topic: It's looking good! Apart from the cable management


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Pffft. There is only one radiator for the hipsters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Too mainstream...you need one of these:


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why EX-rads? Why not Alphacool nexxxos 480's? Cheaper and better than the EX480's afaik.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're fat... I like my thins rads
Click to expand...

You're fat...







and apparently misinformed too.

XSPC EX-series = 35.5mm
Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 = 30mm
What seems to be the problem, officer?

_edit: martin's opinion_
Quote:


> It has premium like features including the all copper construction and the much appreciated screw protectors. Last but not least, the ST30 is my new king of ultra slow speed fans operating at 600RPM and really an excellent thermal performer using medium speed fans as well.


----------



## derickwm

Whoa whoa whoa.

I was looking at the wrong ones... Those. Man those are just sexy









Hell yeahhhhh I'm getting those instead


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> PR - talk to Stren about that. From what I understand the TX10 offers an option that allows for a 4U server case mounted in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really attempted to look at mounting options to fit a SWTX board into an STH10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The motherboard tray in the TX10-D is the same as the STH10/TH10/MH10. I.E. It supports HPTX/ATX and a few others. It doesn't however support any of the rarer server formats. This is something I hope Jim will add in future. You may want to check with Jim to see if I'm out of date on this though.
> 
> If you're thinking about the TX10-D make sure it's what you want, it's freaking huge, and putting 2 rigs in one case is a lot harder than 2 individual rigs. I often think two STH10's might have been a better choice


Ahh, I hope so, I'd buy it.
I do very much so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> PR - talk to Stren about that. From what I understand the TX10 offers an option that allows for a 4U server case mounted in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really attempted to look at mounting options to fit a SWTX board into an STH10.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah each heat chamber can fit 4U worth of rack gear. The case has 2 heat chambers, and a pedestal has 1. *I'm hoping the TX10-H will be a fully modular 20u system*
Click to expand...

Sounds awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The SWTX form factor is significantly larger than HPTX, so there will be very few PC based cases that will support it. In our line, only the TX10-H will have that ability (to be released in early January).
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> from http://www.overclock.net/t/1052275/swtx-motherboard-support/0_50
Click to expand...

Intriguing. I'd definitely be up for one.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa.
> I was looking at the wrong ones... Those. Man those are just sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeahhhhh I'm getting those instead


Exactly







I'll be definitely buying those rads if/when I wc my rig









Anyone have any ideas about good rad fans for sub-1000rpm, roughly 500-800? And which would create more noise, something like 8dba fans in p/p or slightly "noisier" fans (like 12dba) in only push or pull. My physics is a bit rusty...


----------



## derickwm

The Cougar 1200 ones I have now are really quiet at 1200. I can't wait for my FC10 to come in and put them at 600


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Cougar 1200 ones I have now are really quiet at 1200. I can't wait for my FC10 to come in and put them at 600


Where you getting it from?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Too mainstream...you need one of these:


Too mainstream... you need one of these:


Or go mega hipster and use one of these:

(radiator from a model T)


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Or go mega hipster and use one of these:
> 
> (radiator from a model T)


That would be epic in a Steampunk mod!


----------



## Art Vanelay

More than anything that Ford radiator shows how sexy brass is.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> That would be epic in a Steampunk mod!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> More than anything that Ford radiator shows how sexy brass is.
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


I've seen people use car radiators before like: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?189928-Yes-Another-Car-Radiator-Thread....Major-56K-Warning! but never a class car radiator and made a proper mod out of it. One of my build goals, build a rack of computers (3 or 4) and make it look like the engine bay of an old roadster.


----------



## fr0st.

Hipster who isn't a hipster that has an interesting outlook on life and interested in technology?

You sound cool.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Hipster who isn't a hipster that has an interesting outlook on life and interested in technology?
> 
> You sound cool.


Say what?


----------



## axipher

If being hipster is avoiding mainstream, and being hipster has become mainstream, can you still actually be a hipster hipster, or would avoiding being a hipster make you a hipster?


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If being hipster is avoiding mainstream, and being hipster has become mainstream, can you still actually be a hipster hipster, or would avoiding being a hipster make you a hipster?


Back on Topic, I love the amount of detail you are putting into this so far. Has inspired a lot of my ideas! Looking forward to its completion.


----------



## driftingforlife

Get rid of the pic. No swearing allowed hear.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Say what?


Was just reading that picture of a letter and the reflection of the person it's talking about seems like a neat person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If being hipster is avoiding mainstream, and being hipster has become mainstream, can you still actually be a hipster hipster, or would avoiding being a hipster make you a hipster?


Heh, people do that a lot. People call me a hipster but they don't really know what a hipster is. I have principles, I just like dressing nice ;-;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> -snip-
> Back on Topic, I love the amount of detail you are putting into this so far. Has inspired a lot of my ideas! Looking forward to its completion.


Might want to remove that picture :S


----------



## DiamondCut

Lol, chill guys. I didn't know. No harm done.


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Get rid of the pic. No swearing allowed hear.


Here*


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> Lol, chill guys. I didn't know. No harm done.


There's no cursing allowed anywhere on any forum. You can't embed images or videos that contain profanity. It's recommended against even linking externally to a link that is inappropriate. Take a look at http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Too mainstream... you need one of these:


That's not the radiator off a Rolls, just the grill/protector for it. Rolls rads look just as ugly as every other modern car radiator.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> That's not the radiator off a Rolls, just the grill/protector for it. Rolls rads look just as ugly as every other modern car radiator.


Honestly, I think most of the modern RR's are ugly.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be definitely buying those rads if/when I wc my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about good rad fans for sub-1000rpm, roughly 500-800? And which would create more noise, something like 8dba fans in p/p or slightly "noisier" fans (like 12dba) in only push or pull. My physics is a bit rusty...


At those low rpm's it comes down to bearing/motor noise vs air noise. If air noise is still dominant then running push pull fans at lower speeds would be better than only push/pull. On the mora 140.9 I run 700rpm 140mm yates in pull. They're quiet, but not as quiet as I'd like. I still hear air noise although it is pretty quiet.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Cougar 1200 ones I have now are really quiet at 1200. I can't wait for my FC10 to come in and put them at 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you getting it from?
Click to expand...

Lamptron is sponsoring it, all I know is it's coming from Europe.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> I was looking at the wrong ones... Those. Man those are just sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeahhhhh I'm getting those instead


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> That's not the radiator off a Rolls, just the grill/protector for it. Rolls rads look just as ugly as every other modern car radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think most of the modern RR's are ugly.
Click to expand...

I've never been a bit fan of Rolls; in the 20's Cadillacs looked better, and now Rolls cars have a weird look that in no way resembles what used to make them good looking.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## conntick

Glad to see the thread still on topic... Oh wait.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Glad to see the thread still on topic... Oh wait.


Dman Law: Any build log by a folder will *inevitably* be subject to off-topic conversation, more than on-topic


----------



## Jeppzer

except mine.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> except mine.


Yours has been off-topic ...


----------



## derickwm

*Remembers back to your SR-2 log*

*Disagrees with Jepp*


----------



## Jeppzer

Well.. Not THAT one. Obviously.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Well.. Not THAT one. Obviously.


Link ?


----------



## Jeppzer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1069671/build-log-plusle/0_20


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Dman Law: Any build log by a folder will *inevitably* be subject to off-topic conversation, more than on-topic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1069671/build-log-plusle/0_20


I should have clarified. Any build log with folders inside [plural]. You're the only one with a folding postbit


----------



## Jeppzer

Not my fault.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Dman Law: Any build log by a folder will *inevitably* be subject to off-topic conversation, more than on-topic


Strangely Godwin's law hasn't occurred yet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Strangely Godwin's law hasn't occurred yet.


Stop being so controlling, were I a lesser man I'd compare you to an angry Austrian man that used to be around.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Strangely Godwin's law hasn't occurred yet.


My favorite eponymous law is Hanlon's Razor.
Quote:


> _Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity._


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> My favorite eponymous law is Hanlon's Razor.












I like Kevdog's law, an extrapolation of Murphy's law.


----------



## sortableturnip

Hilter see what I did there


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Hilter see what I did there


no.


----------



## stren

Go buy all four of these, because I can't

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300630/msi-7970-lightning-ek-full-cover-water-block/0_50


----------



## derickwm

Oh trust me I've been staring at them, wanting to.


----------



## 3930K

Everyone who ridiculed me for saying she, look at her profile


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Everyone who reidiculed me for saying she, look at her profile


*Ridiculed


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Ridiculed


Yeah Derick, you fooled us all.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Right...

The title says, "Now with revealing..."

What is Derick revealing?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Right...
> The title says, "Now with revealing..."
> What is Derick revealing?


That he is a pod.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Right...
> The title says, "Now with revealing..."
> What is Derick revealing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That he is a pod.
Click to expand...

There is only room for one pod on this forum...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There is only room for one pod on this forum...


Derick turns into a pod when Zodac is offline, when Zodac is online Derick is a human folding rig.


----------



## barkinos98

you're selling the SR-X? good choice. keep the Z9, its because i love blue







but Z9 looks its a bit better built.


----------



## derickwm

Yes I am. Some things have come up and I can no longer afford two pairs of 2011 Xeons









I figured between Skulltrail, SR-2, Z9PE-D8, and the 4P you guys would still be satisfied all the same.


----------



## 3930K

I am nmot satisfied. What happened, Wayne Rooney realized you were crap?


----------



## derickwm

Ask me how much I care that you're not satisfied.


----------



## 3930K

How much do you care?


----------



## derickwm

Not at all.


----------



## 3930K

I thought so.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not at all.












But on topic, this build log is barely above the norm now you're not having two pairs of Xeons.


----------



## derickwm

There's still two pairs of Xeons. L2Count sir


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Derick would _at least_ be sad if I didn't care.
ygpm btw


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There's still two pairs of Xeons. L2Count sir


Sorry Leah, I meant the 2011 Xeons.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes I am. Some things have come up and I can no longer afford two pairs of 2011 Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured between Skulltrail, SR-2, Z9PE-D8, and the 4P you guys would still be satisfied all the same.


skulltrail? okay just just why? isnt that the dual 771 overclockable or whatever with QX9775 i think?


----------



## derickwm

I'll be doing a "server off" of sorts between 2P 771 vs 2P 1366 vs 2011









And it's pretty hipster...


----------



## barkinos98

your choice. as much as i like to have old stuffz, i wouldn't buy a skulltrail, for using it at least. maybe in a few years when they get cheaper even more and so it can collect dust on my shelf.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be doing a "server off" of sorts between 2P 771 vs 2P 1366 vs 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty hipster...


The loser gets given away as a prize in the next foldathon.









Or to me...


----------



## derickwm

Skulltrail is pretty solid and I got it for a decent price. It actually might be my main


----------



## nategr8ns

Cyberdruid did a Skulltrail build/case, didn't he? I seem to remember him doing a 2p of some sort.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be doing a "server off" of sorts between 2P 771 vs 2P 1366 vs 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty hipster...


Don't forget the 4P PGA603 (Netburst FTW LOL)


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Skulltrail is pretty solid and I got it for a decent price. It actually might be my main


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Skulltrail is pretty solid and I got it for a decent price. It actually might be my main
Click to expand...

What... Skulltrail and the Mars is all I need to satisfy any and all of my gaming needs, even at 1440p


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What... Skulltrail and the Mars is all I need to satisfy any and all of my gaming needs, even at 1440p


I know... I just can't consider it your main when you go from machine to machine...


----------



## derickwm

Hehe fair enough. I'm retiring after finishing this though


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What... Skulltrail and the Mars is all I need to satisfy any and all of my gaming needs, even at 1440p...for now


Fixed


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe fair enough. I'm retiring after finishing this though


Sooo.... since this build will never be finished, you will never retire.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe fair enough. I'm retiring after finishing this though


Is this ever planned to end?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Because it fits.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I don't know what's going on. I'd like to know why Derick can't buy more Xeons now, though.


----------



## barkinos98

i would like the SR-2 more than the SR-X, price reasons







also derick, how much ppd can i get from something that costs $1-1.2k? i might get a smaller build and so have leftovers.


----------



## derickwm

For 1.2k you could build a 2P 6128 rig in a 4P board. All you'd have to do down the road is buy two more processors and ram. Probably be your best bet.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For 1.2k you could build a 2P 6128 rig in a 4P board. All you'd have to do down the road is buy two more processors and ram. Probably be your best bet.


thanks, and how much ppd







actually i saw a graph that shows parts/ppd, but i couldn't find it. i can just get a 3930K, make 140k ppd and 15-20 from the 670 and call it a day too.


----------



## derickwm

Lol no I believe a 3930k caps at 90k or so these days with the crappy bigadv units. No more 6903 and 04. The chances of you getting an 8102, and finishing it, with a 3930k are extremely slim.

I'm not entirely sure what the PPD is for 2 6128s off the top of my head is. Just spend $1400 and get a 4P 6128 and call it a day


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For 1.2k you could build a 2P 6128 rig in a 4P board. All you'd have to do down the road is buy two more processors and ram. Probably be your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, and how much ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i saw a graph that shows parts/ppd, but i couldn't find it. i can just get a 3930K, make 140k ppd and 15-20 from the 670 and call it a day too.
Click to expand...

Not any more. There no bigadv units like the old day.s

ninja'd


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol no I believe a 3930k caps at 90k or so these days with the crappy bigadv units. No more 6903 and 04. The chances of you getting an 8102, and finishing it, with a 3930k are extremely slim.
> I'm not entirely sure what the PPD is for 2 6128s off the top of my head is. Just spend $1400 and get a 4P 6128 and call it a day


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Not any more. There no bigadv units like the old day.s
> ninja'd


thats just bad. well then, a i7 3770k and gtx690 seems like a way better option (in micro atx package tho) and a 2P maybe a 4P farm. we'll see


----------



## 3930K

690 folding? Ew. Just get the Powercolor Devil and call it a day.


----------



## pepejovi

Using extra money to fold? ew. Just give them to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 690 folding? Ew. Just get the Powercolor Devil and call it a day.


AMD folding? Ew.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 690 folding? Ew. Just get the Powercolor Devil and call it a day.


AMD? ew. also who said i will be folding with my main rig? if i was going to then why should i buy a farm? also, the i7 will sit on a P8Z77-M Pro and in a arc mini, so not much airflow too, not the best for folding imo. also it is possible to install a H100 on the arc mini right? if not a H60?


----------



## 3930K

just get a prodigy.

btw gk104 is crap at folding.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> AMD? ew. also who said i will be folding with my main rig? if i was going to then why should i buy a farm? also, the i7 will sit on a P8Z77-M Pro and in a arc mini, so not much airflow too, not the best for folding imo. also it is possible to install a H100 on the arc mini right? if not a H60?


Arc mini has awesome airflow. And yes, it's very much possible to install a H100 on the arc mini.

Think I can get back to folding again now that it's getting cold in here


----------



## pepejovi

Prodigy + SR-2 + Quad SLI + 2x 1200W PSU + 2x 360mm rads

Make it happen, lady!


----------



## barkinos98

again, i never said i wanted ITX or i was going to fold. desk space makes me buy a normal case, since they put the case "putting place" wrong way, so i need a inverted case for a window. also im having doubts about the 27Q-P since its too big,but then i might get a bigger/another desk.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Prodigy + SR-2 + Quad SLI + 2x 1200W PSU + 2x 360mm rads
> Make it happen, lady!


^This.

Even if the SR-2 has to be one of the sides of the case.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 690 folding? Ew. Just get the Powercolor Devil and call it a day.


"don't fold with that amazing nvidia card, do it with amd!"
No. Just no.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> "don't fold with that amazing nvidia card, do it with amd!"
> No. Just no.


agreed. also again who said i will fold on my main rig when i will get a farm also?also who is that guy in your avy? im sure no russian person is black (no racism intended)


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> agreed. also again who said i will fold on my main rig when i will get a farm also?


For sure, the reason to build a dedicated folder is to fold there, and maybe lighten up (y'know, something like 20 hours / 7 days) or whatnot on the daily driver PC, or even not fold at all on the main rig...but, just to let you know from experience: it's awfully tempting to fold on the main rig too







. Hell, I have a four-year-old laptop folding just to get _a few more_ uniprocessor WU's. Ain't nobody saying ya gotta fold on your main rig, it's just, we know it's tempting once it's been running for a while ^_^.


----------



## 3930K

690s suck at folding.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> For sure, the reason to build a dedicated folder is to fold there, and maybe lighten up (y'know, something like 20 hours / 7 days) or whatnot on the daily driver PC, or even not fold at all on the main rig...but, just to let you know from experience: it's awfully tempting to fold on the main rig too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, I have a four-year-old laptop folding just to get _a few more_ uniprocessor WU's. Ain't nobody saying ya gotta fold on your main rig, it's just, we know it's tempting once it's been running for a while ^_^.


i probably won't fold on it 20/7, i might when im not sleeping. i can't sleep in any places unless its absolutely silent. maybe a 24/7 if i went with a full passive rig, including a passive psu.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> For sure, the reason to build a dedicated folder is to fold there, and maybe lighten up (y'know, something like 20 hours / 7 days) or whatnot on the daily driver PC, or even not fold at all on the main rig...but, just to let you know from experience: it's awfully tempting to fold on the main rig too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, I have a four-year-old laptop folding just to get _a few more_ uniprocessor WU's. Ain't nobody saying ya gotta fold on your main rig, it's just, we know it's tempting once it's been running for a while ^_^.
> 
> 
> 
> i probably won't fold on it 20/7, i might when im not sleeping. i can't sleep in any places unless its absolutely silent. maybe a 24/7 if i went with a full passive rig, including a passive psu.
Click to expand...

20/7 is the minimum for team comp.
Just get some noiseblockers then or put it in the attic.


----------



## General121

My 670 gets 22k ppd in the stock Stanford client. Good or bad? Plus, this isn't even real Kepler folding. Its a patch job to even allow the Kepler gpu to fold


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> My 670 gets 22k ppd in the stock Stanford client. Good or bad? Plus, this isn't even real Kepler folding. Its a patch job to even allow the Kepler gpu to fold


Why can't kepler really fold?


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 690s suck at folding.


Relative to how much they cost, yes. They should be dramatically better than the 500 Fermi series, but...they're not







_yet_. Still, I wouldn't say that they suck -- any WU's are welcome, and it'll still earn reasonable PPD. It's just nowhere near a reasonable $/PPD ratio.
(as GPGPU priority took a dive with Kepler _(...maybe GK110 will remedy?)_ and Stanford's yet to optimize a core for 'em).

edit: more info about Kepler/folding


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 20/7 is the minimum for team comp.
> Just get some noiseblockers then or put it in the attic.


exactly it either has to cost me much ($20 per fan) or put it away so i have to move. not worth it at all. i will already have my athlon rig folding (again, i need to spend money for a bad system to make it silent) possibly have a Q9300 folding AND a farm, depending on what i buy. also the pc will be on most of the time, except when im sleeping, so i think i can fold on it too, just not 20 or 24/7. maybe 17-18/5 and 20-21/2 for weekends.

also decali how much did you spend on your farm? also can you give a lil' info on the case too? all the SWTX or HPTX cases are too expensive (caselabs/LD)


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Why can't kepler really fold?


Stanford hasn't updated the client to use Kepler gpu yet. Instead, users have to use the patch job guide like in my signature


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> also decali how much did you spend on your farm? also can you give a lil' info on the case too? all the SWTX or HPTX cases are too expensive (caselabs/LD)


You bet! I got a cheap case from Chenming USA, cost $150 plus shipping







, it works reasonably well. Shipping was as much as the case, though. Here's my review of the case, and here's my build log for the system. I spent about $2000 on the entire thing, using derick's guide, and it turned out pretty well. Like derick recommends, used chips are the way to go -- saves a ton of money, I was able to pick up used 6134's from Desert Rat pretty cheaply on OCN. I wish I could've found a used motherboard, that cost $600.
It's relatively loud - I wish I were better at watercooling, but I don't have enough time anymore to build - but it puts out a great deal of PPD (right around 200k on the lame p8101's, non-OC'd). Only uses around 600W, so it's cooler than a lot of GPU folding.
Especially if you're busy and won't have money to invest in the future, a dedicated folder is a great way to go -- set it and forget it, but still do some science.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Why can't kepler really fold?
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford hasn't updated the client to use Kepler gpu yet. Instead, users have to use the patch job guide like in my signature
Click to expand...

That, and the fact that the GK104 isn't made for computing but gaming (AFAIK).


----------



## Paradigm84

Dericks thread has derailed and crashed into the folding area of OCN.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That, and the fact that the GK104 isn't made for computing but gaming (AFAIK).


that statement is applicable to the whole geforce line I believe. Geforce = quadro with less compute power


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> You bet! I got a cheap case from Chenming USA, cost $150 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it works reasonably well. Shipping was as much as the case, though. Here's my review of the case, and here's my build log for the system. I spent about $2000 on the entire thing, using derick's guide, and it turned out pretty well. Like derick recommends, used chips are the way to go -- saves a ton of money, I was able to pick up used 6134's from Desert Rat pretty cheaply on OCN. I wish I could've found a used motherboard, that cost $600.
> It's relatively loud - I wish I were better at watercooling, but I don't have enough time anymore to build - but it puts out a great deal of PPD (right around 200k on the lame p8101's, non-OC'd). Only uses around 600W, so it's cooler than a lot of GPU folding.
> Especially if you're busy and won't have money to invest in the future, a dedicated folder is a great way to go -- set it and forget it, but still do some science.


i see. i think i will build one, but with 6128s basically cheaper


----------



## Citra

So many posts, yet so little updates.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So many posts, yet so little updates.


what are upgrades?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> what are upgrades?


What?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> what are upgrades?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

One of the titles for this ^_^


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Stanford hasn't updated the client to use Kepler gpu yet. Instead, users have to use the patch job guide like in my signature


Use the v7 client, set client-type to beta. No big "patch job" required and PPD is good.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Use the v7 client, set client-type to beta. No big "patch job" required and PPD is good.


that is what I'm doing. Its a patch job. 22k ppd Max. I'm sure other Fermi gpu get better ppd.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> that is what I'm doing. Its a patch job. 22k ppd Max. I'm sure other Fermi gpu get better ppd.


Well, LilChris found a 580 not too far off. That said, I think it _should_ net a lot more, when optimized...but, like has been pointed out, not solid support for it by Stanford yet [and compute evidently wasn't a priority this go-around. Still have hope for GK110].


----------



## PR-Imagery

My 570 peaks at 26k ppd @931Mhz.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Bumping to top of my list...


----------



## deafboy

updates!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> updates!


Wrong thread.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> updates!


what do we want? UPDATES! when do we want it? NAO!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Derick will give none of you updates.


----------



## barkinos98

meh idc. i've got school work now anyways


----------



## derickwm

Mayhems just posted this on FB...










Do want.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> updates!


----------



## Citra

Did derick even power on his srx?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mayhems just posted this on FB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do want.


That is VERY cool.


----------



## derickwm

No I did not.

Isn't it?

Skulltrail is here


----------



## ikem

i wanna see that skulltrail up and running.

so im going intel.... z9pe-d8 ordered.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


That cooler is gonna take a ton of TIM lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Looks very much "Meh" Compared to the asrock x78 extreme11...


----------



## derickwm

Lol yes it will. It'll only be temp though until I get some blocks for it.

Meh 2011 is so mainstream.


----------



## BodenM

Skulltrail


----------



## PR-Imagery

Sell everything and buy this http://www.amazon.com/NEW-RELEASE-SuperMicro-X9QR7-TF-Motherboard/dp/B007J5RW8C


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

This thread was about something once.
I think. Maybe not.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> This thread was about something once.
> I think. Maybe not.


It's a myth.


----------



## dmanstasiu

On-topic? Ha! What an imagination you have.


----------



## mironccr345

where did you find that mobo?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mayhems just posted this on FB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do want.


Do note:

This is a show dye. Many people who run this only use it for a few hours and then drain their systems. People who run it over time tend to report that the effect dies after a few days, leaving you with (still decent looking) solid colored dye.


----------



## derickwm

That's all I would really need it for, a final photo shoot. I stare at my rig but not that much


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Looks very much "Meh" Compared to the asrock x78 extreme11...


The mythical chipset I have been looking for!


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Sell everything and buy this http://www.amazon.com/NEW-RELEASE-SuperMicro-X9QR7-TF-Motherboard/dp/B007J5RW8C


I like the fact that you can put 1TB of ram on that board...who needs HDD's?


----------



## Jeppzer

People who reboot.


----------



## SilentKilla78

So... Derick, do you have a spare $1200-1670 dollars spare?....


----------



## derickwm

Hehe, nope just spent it


----------



## 3930K

YOU BOUGHT THE MURDERBOX?


----------



## derickwm

Lol I wish.


----------



## 3930K

Then what did you buy with the 1.67K?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

He sent me 14k cookies.
Shipping is a lot nowadays.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> People who reboot.


Save everything on the fly to the cloud, then on reboot you just redownload it all. Then just put your OS on a USB drive.


----------



## derickwm

Nothing, I was joking because I knew what he was talking about









I did however just win an Asus 4870x2 Top







call me crazy but this is a damn sleek looking card, and I need more display cards. Don't hate, appreciate


----------



## 3930K

You don't deserve to win anything. You have too much money.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> You don't deserve to win anything. You have too much money.


^this


----------



## Paradigm84

Don't be so mean to Leah.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't be so mean to Leah.


Yeah, otherwise she won't post the lingerie pics.


----------



## 3930K

lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah, otherwise she won't post the lingerie pics.


I'm here for the rig not Derick's flaunting.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> You don't deserve to win anything. You have too much money.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm here for the rig not Derick's flaunting.


That's even an option


----------



## barkinos98

look on the bright side, he can spend $50-70 more!!!!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

You people... still thinking derick's a girl.


----------



## Dhalgren65

^exactly.lol.ha...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> You people... still thinking derick's a girl.


You, still telling yourself I'm not.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> You people... still thinking derick's a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> You, still telling yourself I'm not.
Click to expand...

Yup. Nice back tat btw.


----------



## derickwm

I thought you saw it a long time ago? Get in IRC.


----------



## arvidab

So, you getting (or have) ES chips for the G34?


----------



## derickwm

It's not looking good lol
Quote:


> 00:27 02-Sep-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA Customs retention reason : Other


----------



## arvidab

They wanna play with it for some time.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's not looking good lol


00:27 02-Sep-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA Customs retention reason : We're stealing them for our build

Fixed


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Like anyone at TSA actually has the brains to even know what to do with 4 server chips.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Like they know what "chip" means.


----------



## derickwm

To be on topic.

I was able to purchase the 4870X2 I've been trying to track down for a bit now!








^not my pic - should be here soonish before i get spammed for wth was I thinking, it's just a dedi folder display card...

Also DD have written me back and found me a Skulltrail southbridge block


----------



## Citra

You bought it for the picture of the girl, don't lie!


----------



## deafboy

I would...lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd rather just stick a picture of Hayley Williams or [INSERT OTHER HOT GIRL] on a card I already have.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nothing, I was joking because I knew what he was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did however just win an Asus 4870x2 Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me crazy but this is a damn sleek looking card, and I need more display cards. Don't hate, appreciate


"Won" in an auction?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> To be on topic.
> I was able to purchase the 4870X2 I've been trying to track down for a bit now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^not my pic - should be here soonish before i get spammed for wth was I thinking, it's just a dedi folder display card...
> 
> Also DD have written me back and found me a Skulltrail southbridge block


Pretty looking card. Is that how it came from ASUS?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nothing, I was joking because I knew what he was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did however just win an Asus 4870x2 Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me crazy but this is a damn sleek looking card, and I need more display cards. Don't hate, appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Won" in an auction?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> To be on topic.
> I was able to purchase the 4870X2 I've been trying to track down for a bit now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^not my pic - should be here soonish before i get spammed for wth was I thinking, it's just a dedi folder display card...
> 
> Also DD have written me back and found me a Skulltrail southbridge block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty looking card. Is that how it came from ASUS?
Click to expand...

It is. I've been looking for that same card too, Derick won't take my offer of a Gigabyte 6850 though lol. At least my 6850 doesn't sound like a hair dryer at 100% fan


----------



## derickwm

Yes.


----------



## Jeppzer

I heard you just ordered 30 680's, I just got the picture from the unpacking.


----------



## TheReciever

. . .to see that many gpu's. . .is there a word for saturated ambition? lol


----------



## pepejovi

All he now needs is a mobo to fit them all on...


----------



## ktester

photoshop them on


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> To be on topic.
> I was able to purchase the 4870X2 I've been trying to track down for a bit now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^not my pic - should be here soonish before i get spammed for wth was I thinking, it's just a dedi folder display card...
> 
> Also DD have written me back and found me a Skulltrail southbridge block


4870x2's are so mainstream for folding...

You need one of these Tesla K10's


----------



## derickwm

Alright, have the following on order:

DD Skulltrail SB block
Silver stone TJ07
Corsair AX1200


----------



## ikem

whats going to be in the 07? skully?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you just ordered 30 680's, I just got the picture from the unpacking.


There's either less or more than 30 60s in that table.

@derick

Y U NO AX1200I?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> There's either less or more than 30 60s in that table.


Looks like 29 or 30 to me







, depending on the upper right corner of the table.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> 4870x2's are so mainstream for folding...
> 
> You need one of these Tesla K10's


Think you mean K20...

Does Stanford even code for those monsters?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Think you mean K20...
> Does Stanford even code for those monsters?


The K20 is supposed to be out in November...man I would love to see what kind of power that has with its 2,880 Cuda cores


----------



## derickwm

The TJ07 is indeed for Skully.

3930k, because I can get two ax1200s for the price of one AX1200i. As much I would love to get two AX1200is it just isn't feasible for the amount of PSUs I have to buy.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The TJ07 is indeed for Skully.
> 3930k, because I can get two ax1200s for the price of one AX1200i. As much I would love to get two AX1200is it just isn't feasible for the amount of PSUs I have to buy.


$175-180 for single AX1200? damn and i was thinking of going with a AX850 for the same price. some extra watts never hurt i guess


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> $175-180 for single AX1200? damn and i was thinking of going with a AX850 for the same price. some extra watts never hurt i guess


edit. Just pulled the efficiency curve for the AX1200. Nvm.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> edit. Just pulled the efficiency curve for the AX1200. Nvm.


ninja'd?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ninja'd?


Self-ninja'd.

I was going to warn against over-sized PSUs getting crap efficiency, but I didn't realize the AX1200 was over 90% efficient at only 50% load. I've seen some PSUs that were under 50% efficient at 50% load, and 80% at 80% load so you pretty much used the same amount of power regardless of computer usage because of really crappy efficiency curves.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Self-ninja'd.
> I was going to warn against over-sized PSUs getting crap efficiency, but I didn't realize the AX1200 was over 90% efficient at only 50% load. I've seen some PSUs that were under 50% efficient at 50% load, and 80% at 80% load so you pretty much used the same amount of power regardless of computer usage because of really crappy efficiency curves.


ah i see. i'm planning to buy one for either of my builds (couldn't decide yet if i want A5+ , sli or 3930K) instead of the AX1200, which i highly doubt any of them will ever use that much power.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ninja'd?
> 
> 
> 
> Self-ninja'd.
> 
> I was going to warn against over-sized PSUs getting crap efficiency, but I didn't realize the AX1200 was over 90% efficient at only 50% load. I've seen some PSUs that were under 50% efficient at 50% load, and 80% at 80% load so you pretty much used the same amount of power regardless of computer usage because of really crappy efficiency curves.
Click to expand...

Yea, most modern, decent, units which are correctly labeled have their peak at around 50% load. That's why I try to "double" up on PSU, try to figure out how much the system will draw at folding and then getting a PSU that can deliver twice that.


----------



## derickwm

Skulltrail, up and running







Pics to follow.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Skulltrail, up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to follow.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Skulltrail, up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to follow.


----------



## deafboy

aaaaannndd it's sold...


----------



## derickwm

Hehe what a funny ol' system. Definitely going to need some blocks soon for it. And deafboy, you mean folding, not sold


----------



## deafboy




----------



## PR-Imagery

^what di a?
(what the?)

@Dericka PPD numbers?


----------



## deafboy

So this is two rigs up and running right? the 4P is still down waiting for the ES Chips...


----------



## SilentKilla78

Just read about Skulltrail (only started learning about computers a year and a half ago)... damn it sounds awesome. Nice work, Derick


----------



## sortableturnip

And no pics...









Hey Derickwm, have you read about the Xeon Phi's? They sound like a folder's wet dream


----------



## Jeppzer

No, I am a folders wet dream.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> And no pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Derickwm, have you read about the Xeon Phi's? They sound like a folder's wet dream


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> No, I am a folders wet dream.


This was good.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

it's the truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> No, I am a folders wet dream.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So this is two rigs up and running right? the 4P is still down waiting for the ES Chips...


Those came in too, just did the hipster thing and setup Skulltrail









I need more PSUs


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> No, I am a folders wet dream.


I'm not talking about folding laundry


----------



## barkinos98

pics or it didnt happen. also how much did you pay for skulltrail? and the ppd? since they are old, but im guessing still gold, and if cheap why not.


----------



## derickwm

Skulltrail is nowhere near its cost and power consumption in terms of PPD









Getting like 14-16k lol


----------



## barkinos98

god. you know a single GTX580 can do that much while a damn cpu can only do 2.2k? (yes my athlon gets 2.2k)


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> god. you know a single GTX580 can do that much while a damn cpu can only do 2.2k? (yes my athlon gets 2.2k)


this is why lol.

overclocking a cpu at 2:57


----------



## barkinos98

that has to be one of the best things i ever watched in my life.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I may never understand why I can download a video from youtube faster than it load and stream in the player.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> god. you know a single GTX580 can do that much while a damn cpu can only do 2.2k? (yes my athlon gets 2.2k)
> 
> 
> 
> this is why lol.
> 
> overclocking a cpu at 2:57
Click to expand...

BEST. THING. EVER.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> this is why lol.
> overclocking a cpu at 2:57
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"When this thing runs...it's going to get loud" Yeah, sounds like an Nvidia GPU









And five seconds later, it overheated...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> "When this thing runs...it's going to get loud" Yeah, sounds like an Nvidia GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And five seconds later, it overheated...


no. Not really. Especially since a lot of non-ref gpus made by ASUS or someone will use the same cooler on an AMD and Nvidia GPU.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> BEST. THING. EVER.


I.KNOW.RIGHT. ?.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> "When this thing runs...it's going to get loud" Yeah, sounds like an Nvidia GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And five seconds later, it overheated...


Totally not AMD fan.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> this is why lol.
> overclocking a cpu at 2:57
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When this thing runs...it's going to get loud" Yeah, sounds like an Nvidia GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And five seconds later, it overheated...
Click to expand...

What did you forget the hairdryer called the 6990?


----------



## Citra

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/07/liquipel-hong-kong/

Liquipel your computer.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I seemed to have missed a lot....


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> this is why lol.
> overclocking a cpu at 2:57
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When this thing runs...it's going to get loud" Yeah, sounds like an Nvidia GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And five seconds later, it overheated...
Click to expand...

Meaning?
My 5750 was louder than my 570... it also died just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## SilentKilla78

That video made my day.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Meaning?
> My 5750 was louder than my 570... it also died just sitting there doing nothing.


The best jet engine simulator ever award has to go the the 6990, though; it even beats out my 480.


----------



## sortableturnip

It was a joke people...harking back to the FX 5800. Let's not start a flame war over a little innocent fun


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh don't back down now


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> This was good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> it's the truth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I'm not talking about folding laundry


Moist thread take over, initiated.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Skulltrail, up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to follow.


I still have yet to see these pictures.


----------



## CiBi

awesome!
subbed!

btw for the sleeving I would do:
orange shade 19 shade 19 shade 19 shade 19...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Very nice build....


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Meaning?
> My 5750 was louder than my 570... it also died just sitting there doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> The best jet engine simulator ever award has to go the the 6990, though; it even beats out my 480.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Bump to the top of my Recent Activity.

And because it's a massive anti-climax whenever someone posts one of these.


----------



## barkinos98

we need pics derick! even the screenshot of what you ordered is fine! also, anyone who wants to be in a jet engine simulator, please contact me so we can arrange something so you can get your ears messed up in our server room.


----------



## derickwm

Lack of pics is due to Picasa not being installed on Skulltrail and only having 1 psu right now. I'll hook up the sr-2 and throw some stuff up tonight.


----------



## barkinos98

i see. also im not stating specifically this is off topic, well because we all know the thread is so. anyways, how much PPD can i get from a i5-750 or a i7-860? i can get both dirt cheap, like $230 for i5+P7P55D Pro/Deluxe. i can also get a i7-870 and a P55-US3L for $200, but as we all know crappy mobo=low OC. i can ALSO get a i7-860 with a P55D DEluxe, for $270. i can add one stick ram, dirt cheap these days, also pair a 212+ and live along. i probably will use this as my main rig for a while, and use the athlon for folding, and when i get my final rig, i will dedicate both for folding


----------



## derickwm

^Waste of money.

Skulltrail:








Ghettooooooooooing it like a boss

Some minor changes:

























































































I did some minor cable management... it didn't work so well.







Also moved the PSU to the bottom so only one of the chambers are a mess









Also blue LEDs are just temp.


----------



## GREG MISO

3000 post in the thread. Yay!!!


----------



## kzone75

Fornøyd yet?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

You guys got updates, where's all the craziness?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> You guys got updates, where's all the craziness?


I was sleeping, give me a break...

EDIT: Grammar++;


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I was sleeping, give me a break...


What is this sleep you're talking about?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> You guys got updates, where's all the craziness?


OMG UPDATES









Definitely a unique colour choice, having blue LED's with black and orange.


----------



## derickwm

It's all temp lol. I just had them sitting around and figured I'd throw them in the for sake of updates.

All LED lightning will more than likely be white.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's all temp lol. I just had them sitting around and figured I'd throw them in the for sake of updates.
> All LED lightning will more than likely be white.


By "it all", you obviously mean "the entire build".









And white LED's will look, they're the only ones that won't look excessive in that case.


----------



## sortableturnip

Nice!









Looks like a couple of your case fans aren't spinning (don't know if that's intentional)

Also, is your Skulltrail build still giving low PPD's?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OMG UPDATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a unique colour choice, having blue LED's with black and orange.


The blue LEDs make it run cooler.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The blue LEDs make it run cooler.


I forgot that.









You should also get some Apple stickers so it won't get viruses, an Alienware logo so it can play games amazingly and some Razer gear so everyone knows you are totally 1337.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You should also get some Apple stickers so it won't get viruses, an Alienware logo so it can play games amazingly and some Razer gear so everyone knows you are totally 1337.


sigged that. also pretty forwardly clear, i wont buy them then lol. should i still buy i5-750+mobo+gtx480+ssd for $500?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The blue LEDs make it run cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also get some Apple stickers so it won't get viruses, an Alienware logo so it can play games amazingly and some Razer gear so everyone knows you are totally 1337.
Click to expand...

I lol'd.

Sigged.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also get some Apple stickers so it won't get viruses, an Alienware logo so it can play games amazingly and some Razer gear so everyone knows you are totally 1337.


Don't forget Monster cables


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Don't forget Monster cables


Yeah, information travels faster than the speed of light through them.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Don't forget Monster cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, information travels faster than the speed of light through them.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## bruflot

hi


----------



## superericla

Yay for updates!








As a side note I just passed a million folding points...


----------



## ElevenEleven

I actually like it with orange and blue (minus the cables!) Goes well with those Cougar fans and adds some character. Hot to cold.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You should also get some Apple stickers so it won't get viruses, an Alienware logo so it can play games amazingly and some Razer gear so everyone knows you are totally 1337.
> 
> 
> 
> sigged that. also pretty forwardly clear, i wont buy them then lol. should i still buy i5-750+mobo+gtx480+ssd for $500?
Click to expand...

I already said no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> hi











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Yay for updates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note I just passed a million folding points...


Nice


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I already said no.


but that was different. well i changed and hopefully accomplished my last plan, i will sell my rig, so i can put down the deposit for a murderbox, and save a little more/ask for a bit more and get a 670 SLI. or just get single 670 with a custom loop.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## derickwm

Final budget has been set. I'm hoping to finish the majority of this before Thanksgving, as there will be little to no progress after that until May or June.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Final budget has been set. I'm hoping to finish the majority of this before Thanksgving, as there will be little to no progress after that until May or June.


Does this mean no buying random four year old hardware anymore?


----------



## derickwm

Unless ofc I deem it necessary to do so


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Unless ofc I deem it necessary to do so


It's *always* necessary Derick, sticking to a plan for a build log is too mainstream.


----------



## derickwm

Yes exactly.
If things go as planned I should be able to have some fun pictures up by the end of the week, if not beginning of next week


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes exactly.
> If things go as planned I should be able to have some fun pictures up by the end of the week, if not beginning of next week


Wooooo

I don't know what people will do when this build log is finished, we'll all have to stay on topic and other silly things like that.

This has essentially turned into the more private wing of the folders lounge.


----------



## derickwm

I just find it entertaining that I get more replies to this thread between updates, then I post an update and get almost nothing


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I just find it entertaining that I get more replies to this thread between updates, then I post an update and get almost nothing


Its because we go into a state of shock when there is an update


----------



## derickwm

Lol well then be prepared to faint with my next update


----------



## driftingforlife

Ok, im wrapped in bubble wrap in case I fall over, I am ready


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I just find it entertaining that I get more replies to this thread between updates, then I post an update and get almost nothing


You update whilst I am asleep so I'm not awake to spam the thread with comments.









But I'm looking forward to this update now.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Derick has an odd schedule, learn it!


----------



## sortableturnip

Are you still having issues with low ppd's with skulltrail?


----------



## CTRLurself

This


Except about your updated Derick









There's needs to be more mutli-cpu goodness in the world. Socket 771 or not. Skull trail will always be PPD on par with 1366 rigs, but it's still awesome. Can't wait to see a final build and if you need help with cable management you can come crash at my place for a few days and cook for me while I handle your wiring


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> This
> 
> *Except* about your updated Derick


excited? not sure if mistake ...


----------



## barkinos98

i think its also awesome when people talk OT, then someone says when is the next update, and so that gets spammed for a bit, and when the update comes, only several people stay in the thread. after a few days, OT people comes back in


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Are you still having issues with low ppd's with skulltrail?


I wouldn't say having issues, as Skulltrail just gets a lot amount of PPD








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> This
> 
> 
> Except about your updated Derick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's needs to be more mutli-cpu goodness in the world. Socket 771 or not. Skull trail will always be PPD on par with 1366 rigs, but it's still awesome. Can't wait to see a final build and if you need help with cable management you can come crash at my place for a few days and cook for me while I handle your wiring











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Derick has an odd schedule, learn it!


^This. Do eet.


----------



## bruflot

wat. a smiley is all i get?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> wat. a smiley is all i get?


Well, at least you got a smiley..


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well then be prepared to faint with my next update


That's if we get it.


----------



## BritishBob

Well holy cow... 305 pages later and I reach the end. Really depressing when you read 10 pages, then the next time you come back there are 5 more...

So glad I have finished now. I just have to keep up to date now.


----------



## derickwm

Dedication sir, you have it. Thanks for the support









I'm sure you learned all sorts of crazy things about me


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dedication sir, you have it. Thanks for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you learned all sorts of crazy things about me


Two things, and they are both on your chest....









*Bob starts searching for the image, to look for something other than the obvious....

** Remembers it's on profile. Shirts, I learnt what sort of shirts you wear. Yes... Shirts...

***While on profile sees Coremageddon has 460 more posts and dies a little inside.


----------



## General121

Folders, does ivy I7 fold better than I5 2500k 4.7ghz and worth it? I7 3770k


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Folders, does ivy I7 fold better than I5 2500k 4.7ghz and worth it? I7 3770k


Why are you asking in Dericks build log?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why are you asking in Dericks build log?


the real question is, why wouldn't it? This is the impromptu folders lounge after all. Plus might as well have the off topic discussion be useful.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Folders, does ivy I7 fold better than I5 2500k 4.7ghz and worth it? I7 3770k


I would say it'd be worth it. Go from 20k ish ppd to 40k or more depending on work units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dedication sir, you have it. Thanks for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you learned all sorts of crazy things about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things, and they are both on your chest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob starts searching for the image, to look for something other than the obvious....
> 
> ** Remembers it's on profile. Shirts, I learnt what sort of shirts you wear. Yes... Shirts...
> 
> ***While on profile sees Coremageddon has 460 more posts and dies a little inside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> the real question is, why wouldn't it? This is the impromptu folders lounge after all. Plus might as well have the off topic discussion be useful.


It's better than the long discussion of Derick's gender, or the strange discussion of height and weight.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why are you asking in Dericks build log?


oh just check what i posted, mostly about PPD and buying advice


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would say it'd be worth it. Go from 20k ish ppd to 40k or more depending on work units.


thanks. I get roughly 20k on the I5 and 670 depending on WUs


----------



## Nitrogannex

Updates NAO

or I will bring up the whole Gender thing

or post gore


----------



## PCModderMike

Last posted 8/22/2012 at 12:30pm....phew it's been a while.....updates I like


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Updates NAO
> 
> or I will bring up the whole Gender thing
> 
> or post gore


Please do, i haven't seen someone get a good ban in a while.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Please do, i haven't seen someone get a good ban in a while.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Ok, im wrapped in bubble wrap in case I fall over, I am ready


Ok, I actually laughed for real. I like you.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Updates NAO
> or I will bring up the whole Gender thing
> or post gore





Spoiler: Warning: Gore


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gore


I thought this forum was rated PG-13...


----------



## PR-Imagery

All caught up... yay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Updates NAO
> 
> or I will bring up the whole Gender thing
> 
> or post gore


Upon which you will be infracted for annoying us with that nonsense... again...


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gore


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gore
Click to expand...

I can feel the swing of banhammer, politics isn't allowed in OCN.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I can feel the swing of banhammer, politics isn't allowed in OCN.


This has nothing to do with politics, just word play on the man's name...jeez don't be so sensitive


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I can feel the swing of banhammer, politics isn't allowed in OCN.


Talk about religion isnt either. That lasted a whole 30 pages atleast and nothing happened. /shrug


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics, just word play on the man's name...jeez don't be so sensitive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Talk about religion isnt either. That lasted a whole 30 pages atleast and nothing happened. /shrug












O wait, I did have something I had to ask Derick! What happened to the MIPS package, it hasn't arrived has it?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*


you forgot to put /sarcasm


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> you forgot to put /sarcasm


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can feel the swing of banhammer, politics isn't allowed in OCN.
Click to expand...

Political discussions aren't, but pictures of politicians are fine I would assume.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

As long as the discussion goes no further than "Haha good Pun" or something else along those lines, I'm not about to delete it. However, don't turn this into a "post random photos of politicians" thread.

I did get a good laugh when I clicked the Gore spoiler. I had prepared myself to do some serious infracting...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> As long as the discussion goes no further than "Haha good Pun" or something else along those lines, I'm not about to delete it. However, don't turn this into a "post random photos of politicians" thread.
> 
> I did get a good laugh when I clicked the Gore spoiler. I had prepared myself to do some serious infracting...


Hard to take you seriously with that user text thingy


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Who, me?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Who, me?





Spoiler: SLAPPA DAT BASS MON!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I did get a good laugh when I clicked the Gore spoiler. I had prepared myself to do some serious infracting...


I can just imagine sitting there, seeing the spoiler, your eyes lighting up, cracking your knuckles in preparation to swing the mighty ban hammer, and then it's just Al Gore.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> O wait, I did have something I had to ask Derick! What happened to the MIPS package, it hasn't arrived has it?


Second time shipping, still no arrival...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I did get a good laugh when I clicked the Gore spoiler. I had prepared myself to do some serious infracting...
> 
> 
> 
> I can just imagine sitting there, seeing the spoiler, your eyes lighting up, cracking your knuckles in preparation to swing the mighty ban hammer, and then it's just Al Gore.
Click to expand...











I personally was hoping to see some deleted poasts/bans when I came in here


----------



## Paradigm84

I had to copy that text to be able to read it.









If you want to see some deleted posts, get someone to bring up the issue of your gender again.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Yesh, I decided to save my gore for IRC, but still

UPDATES!!!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> O wait, I did have something I had to ask Derick! What happened to the MIPS package, it hasn't arrived has it?
> 
> 
> 
> Second time shipping, still no arrival...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I did get a good laugh when I clicked the Gore spoiler. I had prepared myself to do some serious infracting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can just imagine sitting there, seeing the spoiler, your eyes lighting up, cracking your knuckles in preparation to swing the mighty ban hammer, and then it's just Al Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally was hoping to see some deleted poasts/bans when I came in here
Click to expand...

Isn't unreadable text against the TOS?...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can just imagine sitting there, seeing the spoiler, your eyes lighting up, cracking your knuckles in preparation to swing the mighty ban hammer, and then it's just Al Gore.


Did anyone really expect the non Al type of gore on this forum?


----------



## derickwm

I was kind of hoping Nitro would post some...so I could see him banned.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was kind of hoping Nitro would post some...so I could see him banned.


Remember that one time I will vaguely reference to we can't talk about specific bans where that one guy got butt hurt and then hit with the hammer.
Dat was funny.


----------



## derickwm

That was one of my favorite moments on OCN.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I get this feeling i'm not well liked on this site


----------



## derickwm

I like my minions and fellow Norwegians


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I like my minions and fellow Norwegians


hmmmm











Spoiler: ...


----------



## derickwm

I require blood work for proof


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SLAPPA DAT BASS MON!
Click to expand...

that was weak pepe


----------



## derickwm

I demand to see your rebuttal PR


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I require blood work for proof





Spoiler: Gore


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't think I qualify to be a 'minion' of Derick, I'll have to settle for 'weird creeper'.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gore
> 
> 
> 
> Censored


Don't tempt the mods.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Don't tempt the mods.


I lol'd


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I demand to see your rebuttal PR















.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gore
> 
> 
> 
> Censored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tempt the mods.
Click to expand...

Pftt. I've seen worse than that on here. Dude had a open Delta wound.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pftt. I've seen worse than that on here. Dude had a open Delta wound.


Blood sacrafice.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pftt. I've seen worse than that on here. Dude had a open Delta wound.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think I qualify to be a 'minion' of Derick, I'll have to settle for 'weird creeper'.


Let's Dance!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think I qualify to be a 'minion' of Derick, I'll have to settle for 'weird creeper'.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Dance!
Click to expand...

... song was great until that devil woman popped up...


----------



## Electrocutor

There's a point... I know there's a point... there has to be...

Derick, you promised an update and now the roaches are crawling out the walls.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> There's a point... I know there's a point... there has to be...
> Derick, you promised an update and now the roaches are crawling out the walls.


He probably sold whatever he took photos of for the update so it's no longer relevant.


----------



## derickwm

I promised an update by the end of the week....


----------



## Rbby258

whats up with the good music videos?


----------



## derickwm

There are updates coming. Lots of updates


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats up with the good music videos?


Just passing the time until updates, derick is quite long winded.
Here's some Hans, enjoy


----------



## Citra

Good things will be happening in the next few weeks. That's all I'll say.


----------



## derickwm

I didn't even notice that was you Citra


----------



## derickwm

EK snuck out the Z9 block without announcing it anywhere...










Hum.


----------



## Rbby258

I was going to post about those blocks a few hours ago, dunno why I didn't


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't even notice that was you Citra


Haha, new avatar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EK snuck out the Z9 block without announcing it anywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hum.


Get them meow!


----------



## derickwm

Other priorities, I have them









Putting this on the back burner though, see how much it'll cost for nateman_doo to make me some.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EK snuck out the Z9 block without announcing it anywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hum.


This kind of thing is why I can't save money; too many things to buy.


----------



## derickwm

Just found out my Skulltrail SB block has sitting at the post office for two days.


----------



## derickwm

Just got an email back from Bitspower, finally, the Asus Mars block they oddly still have in stock costs $230 shipped! Someday, but not anytime soon


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just found out my Skulltrail SB block has sitting at the post office for two days.


Oops








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just got an email back from Bitspower, finally, the Asus Mars block they oddly still have in stock costs $230 shipped! Someday, but not anytime soon


$230?!?!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EK snuck out the Z9 block without announcing it anywhere...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hum.


Those circles make my eyes sad...


----------



## derickwm

When did you become an editor InitialDriveGTR!?

Congrats and welcome


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Yesterday and thanks! U has PM too


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Yesterday and thanks! U has PM too


Yea, he doesn't really check those that often.
"Gets too many"


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Yea, he doesn't really check those that often.
> "Gets too many"
> 
> 
> 
> She*
Click to expand...

Oh, of course. "she"


----------



## stren

Goes away on vacation, comes back , 200 new posts, no update...


----------



## derickwm

There was an update... I think


----------



## ikem

no there wasnt.

also. my cpus are purchased


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Derick: http://www.overclock.net/t/1305547/derickwms-gender


----------



## GREG MISO

So derick is half finnish but still hasnt completed the build?


----------



## derickwm

I'm actually almost finnished... I mean all that needs to be added to the STH10 is some rads and then aesthetics like sleeving.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm actually almost finnished... I mean all that needs to be added to the STH10 is some rads and then aesthetics like sleeving.


You should finnish it asap. I can send you a flag


----------



## GREG MISO

So what mobo is actually going in the sth10? Also where will the others reside?


----------



## Blizlake

derick, what's up? You promised an update at the end of the week, yes?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

No.
Emilia Clarke /discussion


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lol best joke of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I say or refer to is comic gold so yeah.
Click to expand...

8 Ball says nope.


----------



## derickwm

I'm starting to make _myself_ laugh at the hardware I'm buying.

Sorry guys I kind of derped on updates. I'll have some tomorrow, as I work day shift and will have time to take pics in the light.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm starting to make _myself_ laugh at the hardware I'm buying.
> Sorry guys I kind of derped on updates. I'll have some tomorrow, as I work day shift and will have time to take pics in the light.


If only you guys could know what the heck is going on behind the scenes .... so much clusterfudge


----------



## derickwm

They couldn't handle the truth. Hell, I can barely handle it.


----------



## 3930K

How many 3960s?


----------



## derickwm

Lol, X79. Way too mainstream.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol, X79. Way too mainstream.


Bully.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol, X79. Way too mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> Bully.
Click to expand...

I thought being internet bully is mainstream?


----------



## BritishBob

Trying to be mainstream, isn't mainstream, so is secretly hipster.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I thought being internet bully is mainstream?


}

Derick's ironically being a bully, because he loves me.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I thought being internet bully is mainstream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }
> 
> Derick's ironically being a bully, because he loves me.
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure about this statement


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol, X79. Way too mainstream.


I meant C600.
So, like, you know, you can't OC, because OCing is too mainstream.


----------



## derickwm

You know 3960X processors can't be setup in a 2P config right...right?


----------



## 3930K

Yes... even more hipster! A mobo that doesn't work because the wrong CPUs!

Or you could, like, you know, just waste a socket, because that's hipster.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not so sure about this statement


The good thing is, I am.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Yes... even more hipster! A mobo that doesn't work because the wrong CPUs!
> Or you could, like, you know, just waste a socket, because that's hipster.


I use my 3820 on a 990FX board, ultimate hipster.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not so sure about this statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is, I am.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Yes... even more hipster! A mobo that doesn't work because the wrong CPUs!
> Or you could, like, you know, just waste a socket, because that's hipster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my 3820 on a 990FX board, ultimate hipster.
Click to expand...

Pad on pad, 2k vs 1k...


----------



## derickwm

I just got home from work... Unfortunately I only have 1 package to show off, maybe 2 depending on if it gets delivered later today. Nothing terribly exciting


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I just got home from work... Unfortunately I only have 1 package to show off, maybe 2 depending on if it gets delivered later today. Nothing terribly exciting


One package is better than 10 pages of random posting.


----------



## derickwm

Sorry guys, less came in than expected.

Skulltrail SouthBridge block is somewhere lost in the depths of the PO.

Got this CoolerMaster PSU at an amazing price thanks to our local CM rep! +awesomerep










































































TJ07 comes in Thursday.


----------



## Jeppzer

Dat GPU has a nice bottom.


----------



## derickwm

I've been using the same mouse for 8 years, sadly I have finally decided to buy a new one. RIP mouse from my first build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I've been using the same mouse for 8 years, sadly I have finally decided to buy a new one. RIP mouse from my first build


Why you must have been knee high to a grasshopper back then


----------



## derickwm

Sadly not that much smaller, I haven't grown much since then. All I ever wanted was to reach 6'0" but alas it never happened


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly not that much smaller, I haven't grown much since then. All I ever wanted was to reach 6'0" but alas it never happened


So you'll never be a supermodel huh?


----------



## derickwm

I was crushed when I found out


----------



## BritishBob

COuld be worse, a friend of mine just wanted to be over 5'0". That never happened.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly not that much smaller, I haven't grown much since then. All I ever wanted was to reach *4'0"* but alas it never happened


FTFY.


----------



## pepejovi

What mouse will you be buying?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What mouse will you be buying?


All finns think alike?








And I was actually interested in the mouse, too.


----------



## pepejovi

I highly doubt it'll just be one mouse, He'll likely try every single one of them before picking one.


----------



## pepejovi

Corsair M90 pls.


----------



## ikem

i did this along time ago lol


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

^ I dislike glitter, hard to get off your hands.
That looks like my worst nightmare.


----------



## ikem

its actually flake but meh. repainted it like 2 months later


----------



## derickwm

The mouse I bought is in the OP, has been for ages









For the lulz...

Time to move back to Seattle says I.


----------



## Paradigm84

Now that I have internet I can comment on your update, it's a nice PSU, I have the 800W version.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The mouse I bought is in the OP, has been for ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the lulz...
> 
> Time to move back to Seattle says I.


I tell myself this every day that I have to run the AC to survive, bear terrible coffee, and listen to generic radio music


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The mouse I bought is in the OP, has been for ages


Leave it to you to buy the horribly gaudy version of a great mouse. I have the RAT7 and it's the same mouse without being colored in like a track shoe.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Leave it to you to buy the horribly gaudy version of a great mouse. I have the RAT7 and it's the same mouse without being colored in like a track shoe.


^This, and CTRLurself, does your R.A.T. 7 have a very slight wobble to it?


----------



## StormX2

Hardware Running ontop of the outside portion of anti-static bags, always makes me want to cry.



Well Derick, this thread is many levels of epic, let me know if extra hardware needs to find a home ;p


----------



## barkinos98

oh missed the MMO7. im planning on buying a contagion for the reference







it looks WAY better in glossy white than black/matte white/orange with black imo


----------



## pepejovi

A RAT 7? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....

Too mainstream, too.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

My hardware is on the carpet half of the time. Don't wear socks and rub a balloon on your head and you'll probably be okay. If you want to be even more safe, always ground yourself (touch your case) before touching electrical components.


----------



## 3930K

Crossover, too mainstream.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> A RAT 7? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....
> Too mainstream, too.


contagion isnt, and the MMO7 is even more "hipster" because of green lighting ability on a orange/black mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Crossover, too mainstream.


says a person who wanted a catleap a while ago


----------



## StormX2

ugg, its just a tech no no, i yelled at my companies technician for tossing a mobo onto the top of a static bag, a really nice one too. We have carpet and he had nothing to ground to.

Dudes, just use cardboard or a plank of wood. hell i use the plank of wood for my sig rig, even though I already have wood floor!! ;p

Like th jerk who gave me a freebie once, shipped the mobo in a plastic bag ina box.. what are you NUTS?! of course the damn thing wouldnt boot....


----------



## derickwm

It's just HDDs, calm yourself









I like the RAT 7, it's comfortable to me. I got the MMO edition for the price of a regular RAT 7; it matches the build and has more buttons/functions.


----------



## StormX2

Thou Shalt Not Murder Ye Olden Tech !


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> A RAT 7? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....
> Too mainstream, too.
> 
> 
> 
> contagion isnt, and the MMO7 is even more "hipster" because of green lighting ability on a orange/black mouse.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Crossover, too mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says a person who wanted a catleap a while ago
Click to expand...

I don't want a catleap. Glossy... eww///


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^This, and CTRLurself, does your R.A.T. 7 have a very slight wobble to it?


Nope. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Nope. Solid as a rock.


Damn, I guess it's the placement of the pads on the bottom of the mouse, mine has a very distinctive 0.5mm wobble.


----------



## derickwm

Look what's up on the egg finally...


----------



## ikem

only 5 availible.

DO IT


----------



## derickwm

If somebody will buy my SR-X I'll order it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

That box is big enough where you could probably fit a lan rig inside

but yess

DOO EET


----------



## derickwm

I will, if somebody will buy either of the items I have for sale. Or both


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I will, if somebody will buy either of the items I have for sale. Or both


If I could afford the chips and get a case to fit it I would buy the SR-X in a heartbeat.


----------



## hammerforged

Nice find. The drivers for this thing seem to be crap right now from looking at the reviews. Be way better off with quad fire.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I will, if somebody will buy either of the items I have for sale. Or both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could afford the chips and get a case to fit it I would buy the SR-X in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

Make it a long term project. SR-X isn't going to be replaced anytime soon, and could be used as a main board. I'd sell it to you for $500+shipping


----------



## derickwm

Aaaaand it's OOS. Oh well, guess that isn't happening


----------



## PCModderMike

I usually just pop in here to get the links in your sig derick, but it's nice to see some exciting news with that 7990! If you are really able to get one...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Make it a long term project. SR-X isn't going to be replaced anytime soon, and could be used as a main board. I'd sell it to you for $500+shipping


The cost of the board isn't the problem, it's the fact the chips cost as much as the motherboard each.

And besides if I bought that I wouldn't be able to upgrade my monitor/ graphics card.


----------



## derickwm

Buy board, use your 3820 temporarily until you can afford chips. ??? Profit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Buy board, use your 3820 temporarily until you can afford chips. ??? Profit.


3820 on the SR-X? I'm such a 2P noob.


----------



## derickwm

I'm 90% sure you can use your 3820/3930k/3960x in a 1P configuration on the SR-X.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *I'm 90% sure* you can use your 3820/3930k/3960x in a 1P configuration on the SR-X.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm 90% sure you can use your 3820/3930k/3960x in a 1P configuration on the SR-X.


However it is just a tad too big for my case, I'm not convinced it would fit even if I drilled more holes in the case for mountings.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm 90% sure you can use your 3820/3930k/3960x in a 1P configuration on the SR-X.
> 
> 
> 
> However it is just a tad too big for my case, I'm not convinced it would fit even if I drilled more holes in the case for mountings.
Click to expand...

What a perfect moment to buy a new case then!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What a perfect moment to buy a new case then!


I can't even think of a case apart from possibly Caselabs that would fit such a monster of a motherboard.


----------



## derickwm

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=238992


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=238992


Oh and all so cheap.









EDIT: By the look of it I think it would *just about* fit if I drilled extra holes in the HAF-X.

EDIT 2: No it wouldn't, idiot.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm 90% sure you can use your 3820/3930k/3960x in a 1P configuration on the SR-X.


double checking







not that i would spend $500 on a mobo which i cant fully utilize and probably have no where to put it, but if i can i might get some ES chips for cheap


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> double checking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that i would spend $500 on a mobo which i cant fully utilize and probably have no where to put it, but if i can i might get some ES chips for cheap


woot! DO IT


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> double checking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that i would spend $500 on a mobo which i cant fully utilize and probably have no where to put it, but if i can i might get some ES chips for cheap


Then sell it all to me for $200.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Then sell it all to me for $200.


lol no







i couldnt find $300-500 6 core ES chips, im searching but lets all hope i find some







8 cores are out of this world at pricing


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lol no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt find $300-500 6 core ES chips, im searching but lets all hope i find some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 cores are out of this world at pricing


And just where might you find something like that at a price like that?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lol no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt find $300-500 6 core ES chips, im searching but lets all hope i find some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 cores are out of this world at pricing


What socket do you need?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lol no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt find $300-500 6 core ES chips, im searching but lets all hope i find some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 cores are out of this world at pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just where might you find something like that at a price like that?
Click to expand...

Ebay?
Forums?


----------



## deafboy

So much time gone by with such little progress...


----------



## derickwm

I had a really, really rough day today. Hopefully I'll be in better shape tomorrow but at this point it could go either way.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I had a really, really rough day today. Hopefully I'll be in better shape tomorrow but at this point it could go either way.


Hungover?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> And just where might you find something like that at a price like that?


ebay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What socket do you need?


LGA2011 if i find some real cheap, then buy dericks SRx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ebay?
> Forums?


he got it lol







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I had a really, really rough day today. Hopefully I'll be in better shape tomorrow but at this point it could go either way.


hopefully


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I had a really, really rough day today. Hopefully I'll be in better shape tomorrow but at this point it could go either way.


----------



## ikem

im lucky i got my chips for the price I did


----------



## derickwm

Took my first sick day today at my job









TJ07 comes in though... so there will be updates tonight.


----------



## 3930K

Updates?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took my first sick day today at my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ07 comes in though... so there will be updates tonight.


Sorry you're not feeling well, but I'll believe you when I see them. You also said I'd won a fan and that never showed up either


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took my first sick day today at my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ07 comes in though... so there will be updates tonight.


If you're sick you don't have to try and work through it to give us updates, we can wait if you need a day off.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took my first sick day today at my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ07 comes in though... so there will be updates tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well, but I'll believe you when I see them. You also said I'd won a fan and that never showed up either
Click to expand...

Yeah... it's sitting by my door, in a box even. I be derpin.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took my first sick day today at my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ07 comes in though... so there will be updates tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're sick you don't have to try and work through it to give us updates, we can wait if you need a day off.
Click to expand...

I'm feeling better today than I have the past two days. If it's delivered to my door, updates. If to the post office, then maybe updates


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm feeling better today than I have the past two days. If it's delivered to my door, updates. If to the post office, then maybe updates


Fair enough, I shall wait in eager anticipation.


----------



## BritishBob

I was expecting computer parts with vomit over them. Could just be me thinking that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I was expecting computer parts with vomit over them. Could just be me thinking that.












Dericks next thread "How do I clean vomit out of a water cooling loop?"


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Fun story concerning graphics cards. One that will be told in time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha. Fun story concerning graphics cards. One that will be told in time.


You have my attention...

Speaking of graphics cards, EVGA reference GTX 480 or GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr for folding, opinions? (and yes I know you aren't fond of GPU folding)


----------



## derickwm

Probably a 560 ti if you must. I believe same amount of PPD but way more efficient.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have my attention...
> Speaking of graphics cards, EVGA reference GTX 480 or GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr for folding, opinions? (and yes I know you aren't fond of GPU folding)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably a 560 ti if you must. I believe same amount of PPD but way more efficient.


This. Also the twin frozr's won't make you go deaf compared to a reference cooler on a 480 - which will make your case sound like it's about to take off.


----------



## pepejovi

Lol normal 560Ti.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> This. Also the twin frozr's won't make you go deaf compared to a reference cooler on a 480 - which will make your case sound like it's about to take off.


Ok, now how about Twin Frozr vs DCII TOP? I'm assuming the clocks are practically the same but I'm not sure which cooler would be better.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have my attention...
> Speaking of graphics cards, EVGA reference GTX 480 or GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr for folding, opinions? (and yes I know you aren't fond of GPU folding)


GTX 480... massive power consumption, a noise level that only I can tolerate, and ridiculous heat output. Sounds like an ideal folding card.

It has a sexy cooler, though. They should do that more often with cards.


----------



## derickwm

Pretty similar honestly but in my experience I've seen A LOT of DCII products in Newegg open box deals which makes me believe that they die a lot. Stick with MSI, solid company IMO.

Also as Pepe has chimed in, you may want to get a 560 ti 448 if you can find one


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> GTX 480... massive power consumption, a noise level that only I can tolerate, and ridiculous heat output. Sounds like an ideal folding card.
> It has a sexy cooler, though. They should do that more often with cards.


It's called grillforce for a reason.









Honestly though, 560ti hawk if possible.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty similar honestly but in my experience I've seen A LOT of DCII products in Newegg open box deals which makes me believe that they die a lot. Stick with MSI, solid company IMO.
> Also as Pepe has chimed in, you may want to get a 560 ti 448 if you can find one


I will try and find a 448 version, but most of them seem to be around £200, and considering I might be updating the 580 to a 680 in the next few months I wouldn't want to spend much more than £150.

Also I wonder if I could run a 680 as the primary and then fold on a 580 AND 560Ti, that would be awesome.

I can't give you rep, but you have my eternal love Derick.


----------



## derickwm

Good enough for me









You should have no problems doing that. I had my Mars II as a primary and folded on a 560 last winter without any issues. You may have to make some dummy plugs though.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have no problems doing that. I had my Mars II as a primary and folded on a 560 last winter without any issues. You may have to make some dummy plugs though.


Dummy plugs are mostly obsolete now. New drivers, Win 7 and the newest client - most people I know (myself included) don't need no stinking dummy plugs. Most of my clients don't even need the -forcegpu flag anymore. Jussayin'.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty similar honestly but in my experience I've seen A LOT of DCII products in Newegg open box deals which makes me believe that they die a lot. Stick with MSI, solid company IMO.
> Also as Pepe has chimed in, you may want to get a 560 ti 448 if you can find one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and find a 448 version, but most of them seem to be around £200, and considering I might be updating the 580 to a 680 in the next few months I wouldn't want to spend much more than £150.
> 
> Also I wonder if I could run a 680 as the primary and then fold on a 580 AND 560Ti, that would be awesome.
> 
> I can't give you rep, but you have my eternal love Derick.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you can find a used 448 for ~£150. I bought mine new for 200€, and it came with ME3.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have no problems doing that. I had my Mars II as a primary and folded on a 560 last winter without any issues. You may have to make some dummy plugs though.


Of course you would have a MARS II.









Is that even supported for folding? I would imagine that would get some nice PPD.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have no problems doing that. I had my Mars II as a primary and folded on a 560 last winter without any issues. You may have to make some dummy plugs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy plugs are mostly obsolete now. New drivers, Win 7 and the newest client - most people I know (myself included) don't need no stinking dummy plugs. Most of my clients don't even need the -forcegpu flag anymore. Jussayin'.
Click to expand...

Ah, good to know. I haven't used them in a while, but I also haven't folded with GPUs in a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have no problems doing that. I had my Mars II as a primary and folded on a 560 last winter without any issues. You may have to make some dummy plugs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would have a MARS II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that even supported for folding? I would imagine that would get some nice PPD.
Click to expand...

Hehe yes it's treated just like two 580s. It got a nice 40k PPD







was a boss, I miss that card.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ah, good to know. I haven't used them in a while, but I also haven't folded with GPUs in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yes it's treated just like two 580s. It got a nice 40k PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a boss, I miss that card.


Very nice, shame about the price.


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Yeah.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> It's called grillforce for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, 560ti hawk if possible.


\


----------



## derickwm

Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in







stay tuned!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!


Yay, however, what motherboard are the Blocks going on, you have three correct?


----------



## derickwm

Everything from MIPS will be going on the SR-2.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything from MIPS will be going on the SR-2.


Ok sweet, yeah keep us posted on the performance of those blocks too

i mean, they're shaped like ninja stars

and MIPS certainly isnt a mainstream company


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!


It's a "Get better Derick" package.


----------



## Citra

But will derick take pictures?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> But will derick take pictures?


That is the question...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> That is the question...


I have faith, pictures are in our future


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha. Fun story concerning graphics cards. One that will be told in time.


----------



## derickwm

Pictures are taken. Was going to wait but it'll take me forever to install all the blocks so I'll be setting up skulltrail again shortly and have the pics uploaded


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pictures are taken. Was going to wait but it'll take me forever to install all the blocks so I'll be setting up skulltrail again shortly and have the pics uploaded


Buy another satellite connection so you can upload faster.
This means your pics are sent from space right? xd


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pictures are taken. Was going to wait but it'll take me forever to install all the blocks so I'll be setting up skulltrail again shortly and have the pics uploaded


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Buy another satellite connection so you can upload faster.
> This means your pics are sent from space right? xd


Wired: Too mainstream
Sending pictures from space? satisfactory


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


I love you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Buy another satellite connection so you can upload faster.
> This means your pics are sent from space right? xd


Curiosity, eat dirt, we have derick pics incoming!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!
Click to expand...

This made me smile.

At 8 AM, that's no mean feat.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> I love you.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow, apparently somebody felt bad for me! Not only did the TJ07/AX1200 come in. The MIPS package finally arrived! Also my mouse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This made me smile.
> 
> At 8 AM, that's no mean feat.
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

I had decent progress on both rigs today, unfortunately since both are halfway done I don't have a rig to upload photos









Coming soon!


----------



## PR-Imagery

There was updates, MIPS finally arrived and the case for Skulltrail came in. Also derick is sick - I had nothing to do with it


----------



## derickwm

I have updates, just no way to upload them currently







will later today hopefully. All depends on how work goes, so far it's been pretty crappy in my current condition.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have updates, just no way to upload them currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will later today hopefully. All depends on how work goes, so far it's been pretty crappy in my current condition.


Derick is currently dealing with a "situation" that he managed to get himself in to...


----------



## derickwm

Shush you and open your door!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shush you and open your door!


It's always open, it's up to Skippy if you make it in though.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have updates, just no way to upload them currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will later today hopefully. All depends on how work goes, so far it's been pretty crappy in my current condition.


Aliens giving you trouble again?


----------



## deafboy

You post updates or I am going to poke you....


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Its a very consistent issue sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they probe you again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? I don't remember telling you about the first time
Click to expand...

Why are you looking into our conversations?


----------



## derickwm

Long and tough day at work but I survived, and was greeted by two packages









The first, being a side panel for the TJ07 in prep for reverse ATX, the other was my package from my newest sponsor... AquaTuning!







pictures coming tonight hopefully!


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Pictures or it never happened!


ftfy


----------



## derickwm

As long as you keep posting that GIF you can have anything you want


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Long and tough day at work but I survived, and was greeted by two packages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first, being a side panel for the TJ07 in prep for reverse ATX, the other was my package from my newest sponsor... AquaTuning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures coming tonight hopefully!


Can I has your other door?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


I'll have those two packages you just received.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oh yeah. Derick asked me to post this. here's your update, noobs beloved followers of Derick.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks babe. I have soooo many pictures and I'm not even done yet with all the goodies I have. Of course everything would come in at once









Tomorrow? Maybe!


----------



## barkinos98

hopefully


----------



## derickwm

Hey! You got a picture, quit complaining


----------



## deafboy

What's with the goldish color?


----------



## derickwm

Plasticizer combined with bad quality lighting and cell phone pic







tubing from before loop redo and newly added tubing.


----------



## derickwm

Lamptron FC10 is in Phoenix. I suppose DHL is starting to like me. Should be here next week I hope!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lamptron FC10 is in Phoenix. I suppose DHL is starting to like me. Should be here next week I hope!


I got mine. I'm gonna do a review on it.


----------



## derickwm

I saw that... You live even more remotely than I do


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I saw that... You live even more remotely than I do


Mine wasn't sponsored though.


----------



## derickwm

Ah.

Hopefully DHL doesn't drop the ball next week. I have 3 new 480mm radiators and a bunch of fans just waiting to be hooked up


----------



## mironccr345

All this talk about rads, makes me wish I didn't sell my 480 rad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Pic looks ugly...

Only joking, my jelly has gone up by at least 5.


----------



## Jeppzer

That's rad.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

All this talk about rads, makes me wish I had a rad lol


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Dada life; Bananas: Not even once.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Kick out the epic... thinga ma jigy.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Nice screwdrivers. Back OT now.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ah.
> Hopefully DHL doesn't drop the ball next week. I have 3 new 480mm radiators and a bunch of fans just waiting to be hooked up


Clearly you're impatient.... now what am I suppose to do for your b-day!


----------



## derickwm

Hehe AquaTuning sponsored them









I always need more rads


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe AquaTuning sponsored them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always need more rads


Hi you with the SR-X for sale







Two scenarios
1. SR-X with a couple of these.
2. Plain jane Socket 34 board with a couple 6128's.
Which one would bring in more PPD?
Sorry


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hi you with the SR-X for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two scenarios
> 1. SR-X with a couple of these.
> 2. Plain jane Socket 34 board with a couple 6128's.
> Which one would bring in more PPD?
> Sorry


i would go srx over dual 6128's
and quad 6128's over srx


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hi you with the SR-X for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two scenarios
> 1. SR-X with a couple of these.
> 2. Plain jane Socket 34 board with a couple 6128's.
> Which one would bring in more PPD?
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would go srx over dual 6128's
Click to expand...

^This.


----------



## mironccr345

Damn, making our budget 2p rigs more expensive.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe AquaTuning sponsored them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always need more rads


Oooh.... lol.


----------



## derickwm

I'm so close







just need to plug everything into the psu and refill the loop... And pray for no leaks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Actual progress!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to plug everything into the psu and refill the loop... And pray for no leaks.


leaks? For Pete's sake just go to the restroom before you power it on. I don't see why water coolers are so concerned with wetting themselves.


----------



## derickwm

It's been a problem my entire life... Leave me alone


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I've never had leaks.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I recommend you replace the light bulbs behind G, P and D. They appear to be flickering.


----------



## derickwm

Pumps ain't pumpin


----------



## derickwm

We have liftoff


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We have liftoff


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We have liftoff


Too many fans? I heard that can be dangerous...


----------



## mironccr345

Too Dangerous.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We have liftoff


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We have liftoff


If your airflow is so great that your system lifts off, you've overdone it a bit.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If your airflow is so great that your system lifts off, you've overdone it a bit.


No, that's just the natural evolution of mobile computing - free range computers.


----------



## derickwm

A vrm just blew. No apparent reason. I'm going to bed... Deal with this crap in the morning.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A vrm just blew. No apparent reason. I'm going to bed... Deal with this crap in the morning.


On the SR-2? ***.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A vrm just blew. No apparent reason. I'm going to bed... Deal with this crap in the morning.


That sucks.









Which board?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A vrm just blew. No apparent reason. I'm going to bed... Deal with this crap in the morning.


Maybe you have enraged the computer gods. I recommend a ritual sacrifice to appease them.


----------



## derickwm

Yup the SR-2. Sparks flew and house smells like burnt electronics. Took me forever to find out what burned but finally found a busted vrm on the back of CPU0. Going to try and find an alternative way to upload some photos for you guys at least. After 3 days of work and waiting I at least owe you guys that.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yup the SR-2. Sparks flew and house smells like burnt electronics. Took me forever to find out what burned but finally found a busted vrm on the back of CPU0. Going to try and find an alternative way to upload some photos for you guys at least. After 3 days of work and waiting I at least owe you guys that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

We've waited this long, we can wait a few more days


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*


That smiley always makes my mind go to a bad place - She definitely doesn't owe us all THAT.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yup the SR-2. Sparks flew and house smells like burnt electronics. Took me forever to find out what burned but finally found a busted vrm on the back of CPU0. Going to try and find an alternative way to upload some photos for you guys at least. After 3 days of work and waiting I at least owe you guys that.


Is it still under warranty and what were you clocked at?


----------



## derickwm

4.0Ghz/1.45vcore

Lol warranty... I believe this board has seen a lot of owners


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Too many fans? I heard that can be dangerous...


LMAO!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That smiley always makes my mind go to a bad place - She definitely doesn't owe us all THAT.
Click to expand...

Oh, but that she does. An infinitive number of them.

*Pats on _the_ head....


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> *Pats on _the_ head....


Lets just go ahead and take that out of context


----------



## Jeppzer

Why do you think I used _italics_?


----------



## derickwm

77 photos uploading.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Why do you think I used _italics_?




Finally found a relevant place to use this


----------



## derickwm

Enjoy. Some of these require captions...but I'm too lazy. Maybe later.

Edit, good god I'm going to have to reorganize these. Photobucket put them in a terrible make-no-sense-at-all order.


----------



## PR-Imagery

You're gonna give someone an aneurysm with all of that!


----------



## GREG MISO

Pure awesome.


----------



## derickwm

Photobucket is killing me with the order it put the pics in... I'll have to fix that. These are not in chronological order in any sort of way.


----------



## PR-Imagery

LVL of awesome can't be described due to TOS.


----------



## [March]




----------



## BodenM

BRB getting some paper towel.....


----------



## derickwm

I never got the chance to formally introduce my latest sponsor:



They sent me an Alphacool XT45 480mm radiator and 2 Alphacool ST30 480mm radiators. Keep an eye out for a review and make sure to give Aquatuning.us a look. Easily the fastest international shipping I've ever experienced. Big thanks!


----------



## deafboy

Guess I should have mentioned that those push fittings that I have now are from your new sponsor. lol


----------



## Fuganater

Nice job!

EDIT: Post 666 ^.^


----------



## derickwm

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Going to contact evga tomorrow and see if they can help me out at all with my newly arrisen motherboard problem


----------



## Blizlake

The update was great, but shame about the board dude








Hope EVGA can help you out.


----------



## pepejovi

So many peekshores...

...Such crappy cable management.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wake up and there are 41 posts AND an update.









Although 4 pages of this thread without a single post from me is a very sad sight.









The updates look ridiculously nice, I may have even saved one of the photos to use as a background.









Also bad luck on the SR-2 board, hopefully EVGA do the nice thing and offer you a replacement, although I'd laugh if they could only send you an SR-X.


----------



## barkinos98

awww derick







good luck with the RMA tho, hope they actually give you a SR2 again or a SRX with dual 2687's


----------



## Jeppzer

UPDATES


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 4.0Ghz/1.45vcore
> Lol warranty... I believe this board has seen a lot of owners


Doesn't EVGA have a warranty based on serial number, so the owner doesn't matter?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Beautiful so far







. But, I am going to have to call you out on the iPhone... #Mainstream


----------



## mkclan

I hope someday I get PC like this. But not now ... would regret the money spent,now I'm stingy.








Sorry my english.


----------



## BritishBob

Just remember that your updates:


----------



## mironccr345

Updates like a Boss!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys for all the nice comments







glad I could finally satisfy you lot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 4.0Ghz/1.45vcore
> Lol warranty... I believe this board has seen a lot of owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't EVGA have a warranty based on serial number, so the owner doesn't matter?
Click to expand...

They do now, I doubt my board was bought within the cut off though.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks guys for all the nice comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad I could finally satisfy you lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 4.0Ghz/1.45vcore
> Lol warranty... I believe this board has seen a lot of owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't EVGA have a warranty based on serial number, so the owner doesn't matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do now, I doubt my board was bought within the cut off though.
Click to expand...

No satisfaction here yet


----------



## derickwm

When you OC your 2500k and start folding on it, then I will take the time to cable manage.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They do now, I doubt my board was bought within the cut off though.












hopefully it can be soldered. It would be sad to see that board go.


----------



## Paradigm84

What are you going to do if you can't get it replaced? Use the SR-X and sell the chips?


----------



## barkinos98

im sure those 1366 chips are way cheaper than current 8 core xeons (i guess derick will overkill again), so if i were her/him (still cant decide lol) i would make myself a little itx rig lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When you OC your 2500k and start folding on it, then I will take the time to cable manage.


My 2500k doesn't need overclocking


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im sure those 1366 chips are way cheaper than current 8 core xeons (i guess derick will overkill again), so if i were her/him (still cant decide lol) i would make myself a little itx rig lol


It's her and ITX doesn't would like something Derick would do, I don't think it would go well next to the fridge sized Caselabs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> My 2500k doesn't need overclocking


Why didn't you just get a 2400, then? Wanna trade?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why didn't you just get a 2400, then? Wanna trade?


You got a caviar green as a boot drive? I'm coming over to slap you.


----------



## Fuganater

if she sells the chips I may be interested....


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You got a caviar green as a boot drive? I'm coming over to slap you.


It was the only hard drive I had at the time. I really need to change that, but I am lazy. I have some caviar blue drives in the system as well, but I am probably just going to wait until I get an SSD to swap it out.

edit: Well, it turns out that my green drive performs drastically better than the blue drive I had soon after I built the system (the AAJS), and now that drive is making loud clicking noises, so I probably made the right decision there. The blue driver I got more recently (the JS) does a lot better in 512 byte but worse in 512 kilobyte, so it probably wouldn't really make anything better if I put my OS on it.

And the moral of the story is that everyone should have an SSD.


----------



## decali

Holy cow, sweet updates. I take a few days off OCN to study, and BAM! we're inundated with photos. Well worth the wait! Hope the VRM situation resolves quickly so you can start OC'ing that beast of a rig


----------



## deafboy

Only a few more weeks!!!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Only a few more weeks!!!


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## PR-Imagery

^Zombie apocalypse


----------



## Paradigm84

Bumping this back to the top of my feed, I had to click 'More' twice to find this page, I must not be posting in here enough.









Also I accidentally went over 2k posts, I wanted the giveaway to be the 2000th post.


----------



## conntick

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, giveaway is cancelled on the orders of Jepp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O: ooorrrrrrr.......me and you could get rid of this "jepp" and you can give me something for free for doing that LOL
Click to expand...

I could just get rid of you both now and share the prize with jepp..


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

This is already a double homicide.
Stealing is considered petty now.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> My 2500k doesn't need overclocking


hmmm you must be forgetting what site you are on bud. . .


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> hmmm you must be forgetting what site you are on bud. . .


Lol that is so true, especially considering how easy it is to oc a 2500K.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Lol that is so true, especially considering how easy it is to oc a 2500K.


Yeah, it's kind of disappointing when it's that easy to overclock things. With the old 1366 chips, people had to fiddle around with things to get it working ideally. When Haswell comes everything will be better.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> When Haswell comes everything will be better.


This is true on many levels







. I'm desperately hoping we'll get some AVX2 action out of Gromacs (4.6 "is coming" according to folding blog...we'll see whether that includes new instructions, I know they've tested it), and the OC'ing should be wicked. We can only hope VRM integration doesn't bite us, hopefully they use this power/control for good. (ha...pun intended)

(I, for one, hope that Haswell's resumption of strap OC'ing will trickle into Haswell-EP...give us more OC'able Intel 2p's again!)


----------



## mironccr345

Play you in Rock, Paper, Scissor for that SR-X? C'mon?!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Play you in Rock, Paper, Scissor for that SR-X? C'mon?!


And what are your plans for this SR-X??


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And what are your plans for this SR-X??


Build a Bneg CopyCat?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Build a Bneg CopyCat?


Are you going to update more than derick does?







If so you have my blessing.


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## bruflot

derick.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Are you going to update more than derick does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so you have my blessing.


Thanks Bud.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> derick.


Hi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Leave my Jeppy alone!


No he's mine!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Build a Bneg CopyCat?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to update more than derick does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so you have my blessing.
Click to expand...

I just gave you a monstrous update... Not my fault the board decided to take a crap.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hi.
> No he's mine!
> I just gave you a monstrous update... Not my fault the board decided to take a crap.


And a very good update it was.







I was just teasing, still sorry to hear about the board. Any luck with EVGA on it?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hi.
> No he's mine!
> I just gave you a monstrous update... Not my fault the board decided to take a crap.


Sorry to hear about the board.


----------



## derickwm

A pair of GPUs showed up today, along with the long awaited Lamptron FC10.









I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A pair of GPUs showed up today, along with the long awaited Lamptron FC10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A pair of GPUs showed up today, along with the long awaited Lamptron FC10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.










!


----------



## derickwm

Also, these GPUs are kind of monumental to me. As they are more than likely the _last_ ones I will be buying for a very long time.*

*Unless they have issues and/or something ridiculous is released


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A pair of GPUs showed up today, along with the long awaited Lamptron FC10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.


and just what might those GPU's be?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Also, these GPUs are kind of monumental to me. As they are more than likely the _last_ ones I will be buying for a very long time.*
> *Unless they have issues and/or something ridiculous is released


WHY?!

You aren't moving on from computers are you?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Also, these GPUs are kind of monumental to me. As they are more than likely the _last_ ones I will be buying for a very long time.*
> *Unless they have issues and/or something ridiculous is released












Off topic:


The two !! seems to have been joined. Will have to fix that.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A pair of GPUs showed up today, along with the long awaited Lamptron FC10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find a way to get some pics up for you guys.


Mmmm good news this is


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Also, these GPUs are kind of monumental to me. As they are more than likely the _last_ ones I will be buying for a very long time.*
> 
> *Unless they have issues and/or something ridiculous is released


Pictures


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Also, these GPUs are kind of monumental to me. As they are more than likely the _last_ ones I will be buying for a very long time.*
> *Unless they have issues and/or something ridiculous is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?!
> 
> You aren't moving on from computers are you?
Click to expand...

I am... Time to grow up and to start learning how to use my savings account, whatever the hell that is









I plan on still keeping, and folding with my 4 rigs, if I complete them all that is. However I don't have plans to purchase much more hardware, if any.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am... Time to grow up and to start learning how to use my savings account, whatever the hell that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on still keeping, and folding with my 4 rigs, if I complete them all that is. However I don't have plans to purchase much more hardware, if any.


This makes me very sad.









You better stay around OCN though, I don't want to have to find someone else that will put up with my stalking.


----------



## derickwm

Lol I have to stay, I'm staff. Even if I don't actually do that much lololol. It's annoying to work with spreadsheets and other projects from a phone though...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have to stay, I'm staff. Even if I don't actually do that much lololol. It's annoying to work with spreadsheets and other projects from a phone though...


Not necessarily, you could retire and get the 'Retired Staff' badge and become a wise old sage.

And I'm sure you do something as an Editor, however the Folding Millionaire club updates is the only one that comes to mind.









Also have I missed something? Why are you on a phone?


----------



## derickwm

My SR-2 VRMs blew... Leaving me currently rigless. Might break down the SR-2 loop and hook up Skulltrail today though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My SR-2 VRMs blew... Leaving me currently rigless. Might break down the SR-2 loop and hook up Skulltrail today though.


Oh I knew that had happened, but I couldn't keep track of how many rigs you have as there are so many parts being delivered/ sold in this thread.

Hope the SR-2 gets sorted though.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am... Time to grow up and to start learning how to use my savings account, whatever the hell that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on still keeping, and folding with my 4 rigs, if I complete them all that is. However I don't have plans to purchase much more hardware, if any.












Good to hear you'll stay: hopefully you're able to get a rig soon (even a laptop? Perish the thought of a [email protected] device though...), your contributions to our folding team are innumerable! So much entertainment. And guides. And guidance.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My SR-2 VRMs blew... Leaving me currently rigless. Might break down the SR-2 loop and hook up Skulltrail today though.


RIP SR2









Did you contact EVGA about that? Would be a shame if that rig were permanently out.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you'll stay: hopefully you're able to get a rig soon (even a laptop? Perish the thought of a [email protected] device though...), your contributions to our folding team are innumerable! So much entertainment. And guides. And guidance.


Innumerable can also be defined as 33mil points.


----------



## barkinos98

wait didnt the SR2 already die derick? also gooby pls we want the pics of those gpus


----------



## pepejovi

@boden

...He plugged it in.

He probably plugged it straight into a wall socket, I'm guessing.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...He plugged it in.
> He probably plugged it straight into a wall socket, I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh. But im sorry to hear about the SR-2.
Click to expand...

He also said it practically caught fire, i wish I'd been there to see it


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I am... Time to grow up and to start learning how to use my savings account, whatever the hell that is


You and me both. I save just so I can buy more PC stuff


----------



## derickwm

Yup... Me as well. Needs to come to an end sadly







I've had a lot of fun, learned a lot, and got to play with way more hardware than the average 20 year old.

I'll be leaving AZ in 3 weeks, be in Seattle for a month, go home to Alaska for a month, then to Mexico for two weeks. From there I'm hoping to study abroad in Europe. Hopefully the build will be done to a satisfactory level before I go back to AK









I have pics of new hardware, I just didn't get a chance to upload yesterday. Will be doing that after work.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yup... Me as well. Needs to come to an end sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of fun, learned a lot, and got to play with way more hardware than the average 20 year old.
> I'll be leaving AZ in 3 weeks, be in Seattle for a month, go home to Alaska for a month, then to Mexico for two weeks. From there I'm hoping to study abroad in Europe. Hopefully the build will be done to a satisfactory level before I go back to AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pics of new hardware, I just didn't get a chance to upload yesterday. Will be doing that after work.


That's a lot of moving. :O

But if you are going to study in Europe you should come to the UK.









Also why would it have to come to an end? You could just scale it back to a more normal budget and upgrade every 6 months/ year like I do.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also why would it have to come to an end? You could just scale it back to a more normal budget and upgrade every 6 months/ year like I do.


dude come on its derick.


----------



## derickwm

The same can be said for me to you









Pics are uploading


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said for me to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are uploading


REAL PICTURES OF YOUR BUILD?!?







cant wait


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said for me to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are uploading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL PICTURES OF YOUR BUILD?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait
Click to expand...

Well not really, just some components


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said for me to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are uploading


You flatter me...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Give him some time you guys. He's busy right now helping me.


----------



## deafboy

In for the laughs...


----------



## derickwm

Lulz.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oops.


WOW, what cards are those? They look amazing.

EDIT: hey wait where'd the pictures go, why does it say oops now?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oops.












So you sold your limited edition MARS for two limited edition ARES.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Give him some time you guys. He's busy right now helping me.


What's wrong?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you sold your limited edition MARS for two limited edition ARES.


Wait, they were ARES? Why use ARES? Won't they have bad performance VS new cards?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you sold your limited edition MARS for two limited edition ARES.


5870's are Ares right? lol that is a bad decision man mars is and will be awesome


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you sold your limited edition MARS for two limited edition ARES.
Click to expand...

Wow I can't believe you two saw that... I still have my Mars









Anyway here it is for everyone else.

Here they are: Prepare yourselves for a very "Derick" thing.


















































































Got these for a nice price. I'm sure a lot of you are wondering why I went with such an old card. One because it's me, two because I don't game that often and 5870 quad fire is more than plenty for myself. Lastly, the 2GB of vram over the 1GB ref will very nice for 1440P and over. Paint is a little chipped but I plan on repainting the red accent orange anyway.

I do plan to watercool these.









FC10 courtesy of Lamptron!



















































































































No G-Vans product here folks! This is heavy duty, high quality FC. I wasn't even aware the FC10 had a temperature controller on it and was pleasantly surprised to see it! It also included a 2012 calendar, which I was happy and kind of bummed to see as it's almost 2013...however I flipped it over and saw that it was a 2013 calendar as well









Huge kudos to Spawn32 on OCN & Lamptron for sponsoring this! More to come


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Wait, they were ARES? Why use ARES? Won't they have bad performance VS new cards?


Welcome to Derick's Aldri Fornøyd build log.

This build log primary consists of Derick's adventures into buying old/ limited edition hardware, looking at it, then selling it on.

Also you're still trying to sell the MARS though Derick.


----------



## pepejovi

2x 5870 ARES, yes.

I knew about them before you guys did, so I am superior.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 5870's are Ares right? lol that is a bad decision man mars is and will be awesome


Yeah they're 5870's.

Is this only for folding or something? Why would you use (the equivalent of) 4x 5870's?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wow I can't believe you two saw that... I still have my Mars


I viewed it 4 seconds after you posted it lol.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## BritishBob

Two ARES, is that all... I would have been really impressed if you got two GTX 295's with the dual pcb's and water cooled them.

Oh well. Thanks for getting my hopes up...









/sarcasm. They are still awesome btw.


----------



## derickwm

Lol I have _many_ GTX295s









And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have _many_ GTX295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


Have they died yet?

I was looking for them for my Ebay or the Highway build. Couldn't find the blocks for less than £250 at the time...


----------



## Hagelund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have _many_ GTX295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


I could take those of your hands.


----------



## derickwm

£250... I'd sell you the pair for less than that


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have _many_ GTX295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> £250... I'd sell you the pair for less than that


----------



## driftingforlife

You know you have to get some custom blocks made


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have _many_ GTX295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


295's you say

how much would you sell one for

(only if they fold)


----------



## derickwm

Geezes people... I added some pictures of the FC10 that somehow didn't make the copy over to the update post.

Stop spamming before I have C_C come in here


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Too late, came in here on my own.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Geezes people... I added some pictures of the FC10 that somehow didn't make the copy over to the update post.
> 
> Stop spamming before I have C_C come in here


You know, I could handle these guys too for you.......


----------



## Paradigm84

Sorry Derick.

Also forgot to say the FC10 looks awesome, can't wait to see it installed.


----------



## Citra

I thought there was no update thanks to all the spammers.









Also, pics of FC10 in action!


----------



## pepejovi

Let's see if i can still find the update post..


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Let's see if i can still find the update post..


Here it is for anyone who is too lazy to search through 4 pages of this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-skulltrail-sr-2-z9pe-d8-showdown-of-the-2p-rigs/3570#post_18262004


----------



## BodenM

I call dibs on the Skulltrail setup when Derick's done with it


----------



## barkinos98

i call dibs on his dead SR2 and chips


----------



## derickwm

Oddly enough, somebody already has dibs on my dead SR-2


----------



## SilentKilla78

Woah... I somehow missed 67 posts..

Amazing! Very jealous of your Ares-es


----------



## BritishBob

Lol... Did the stupid thing and went and looked at a review of the ARES. Loved the final paragraph:
Quote:


> On a final note, we have to consider the target audience of this card. Let's be honest, nobody buys a $1200 graphics card because they're overly concerned with performance per dollar. They buy it for high performance, exclusivity, style, and maybe even bragging rights. On these fronts, the Asus ARES can not be denied.


----------



## derickwm

Lol well of course I didn't pay anywhere near $1200 for each card, hell I paid a lot less than $1200 for the pair


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well of course I didn't pay anywhere near $1200 for each card, hell I paid a lot less than $1200 for the pair


Of course I know that, my guess would be $400 for the pair. But I love the way it's worded. Sums the build up perfectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly Edited*
> Let's be honest, nobody is overly concerned with performance per dollar. They buy it for high performance, exclusivity, style, and maybe even bragging rights. On these fronts, Aldri Fornøyd can not be denied.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, I could handle these guys too for you.......


This is what would happen if you did:
http://www.damnlol.com/pics/575/28a7b8f62a05f5488e71e43db34b9f28.gif


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oddly enough, somebody already has dibs on my dead SR-2


Me, rite?


----------



## pepejovi

I can tell you it was more than $400 for the pair.


----------



## derickwm

Shush you know nothing









I've ordered 1 XSPX Raystorm universal GPU block to do a test fitting. Depending on results I'll be ordering 3 more shortly after


----------



## bruflot

xspx


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shush you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered 1 *XSPX* Raystorm universal GPU block to do a test fitting. Depending on results I'll be ordering 3 more shortly after


Quote:


> I've ordered 1 *XSPX* Raystorm universal GPU block


Quote:


> *XSPX* Raystorm


Quote:


> *XSPX*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


----------



## Hagelund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


It begins


----------



## derickwm

The x is right next to the c on the keyboard...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I see. I'm not really good with watercooling so I didn't even see he messed it up









Anyways, all this talk about Mars's and 295's made me curious. I went on eBay and found a GTX 260 that is for $55. How much money is in my pocket? $55. How much money is burning a hole in my pocket? $55. I'm very tempted to buy this card and put it up against my 550Ti. Ovbiously it isnt DX11 but for some reason I think it'd be really cool to own an old card that was at one time, almost top of the line. I may get it and use it in another system, sort of make it a cheap system that only does like low/medium settings on 1080p, or probably high on a lesser resolution.

Any other cards (old or new) that are cool that cost $55 (used) that would compete with my 500Ti?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I see. I'm not really good with watercooling so I didn't even see he messed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, all this talk about Mars's and 295's made me curious. I went on eBay and found a GTX 260 that is for $55. How much money is in my pocket? $55. How much money is burning a hole in my pocket? $55. I'm very tempted to buy this card and put it up against my 550Ti. Ovbiously it isnt DX11 but for some reason I think it'd be really cool to own an old card that was at one time, almost top of the line. I may get it and use it in another system, sort of make it a cheap system that only does like low/medium settings on 1080p, or probably high on a lesser resolution.
> Any other cards (old or new) that are cool that cost $55 (used) that would compete with my 500Ti?


SAve up and get a GTX 480. Nothing beats a 480; they're so sexy.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> SAve up and get a GTX 480. Nothing beats a 480; they're so sexy.


And so hot (pun intended).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> And so hot (pun intended).


Who needs an oven when you have one of these.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> SAve up and get a GTX 480. Nothing beats a 480; they're so sexy.


Lol I think your missing my point. I don't mean to get the 260 for my main rig. I'll be getting a 7970 or 680 lightning at Christmas for my main rig.

I just want something cool to have and use it in a really budget build. So I can say that I have it you know. And if anyone has questions I can show them that instead of my beloved 680/7970. That was why I was going to get the 260 but I'm wondering if there's any cheap cool cards that have acceptable performance.

EDIT: and If you meant get a 480 cause its cool, no way, too expensive lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Lol I think your missing my point. I don't mean to get the 260 for my main rig. I'll be getting a 7970 or 680 lightning at Christmas for my main rig.
> I just want something cool to have and use it in a really budget build. So I can say that I have it you know. And if anyone has questions I can show them that instead of my beloved 680/7970. That was why I was going to get the 260 but I'm wondering if there's any cheap cool cards that have acceptable performance.
> EDIT: and If you meant get a 480 cause its cool, no way, too expensive lol.


98% because it's cool, the other 2% because it's a pretty good value, these days.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 98% because it's cool, the other 2% because it's a pretty good value, these days.


As much as I would like a 480 (it actually is cool except for the extreme heat lol) I have much better uses for one hundred something dollars, like an SSD, or a new PSU, or a new Case (all things I'd like to have by christmas, at the minimum a new psu because I'll need it for my new graphics card).


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Lol I think your missing my point. I don't mean to get the 260 for my main rig. I'll be getting a 7970 or 680 lightning at Christmas for my main rig.
> I just want something cool to have and use it in a really budget build. So I can say that I have it you know. And if anyone has questions I can show them that instead of my beloved 680/7970. That was why I was going to get the 260 but I'm wondering if there's any cheap cool cards that have acceptable performance.
> EDIT: and If you meant get a 480 cause its cool, no way, too expensive lol.


too expensive? You're getting a 680/7970 and a 480 is too expensive?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> too expensive? You're getting a 680/7970 and a 480 is too expensive?


Its too expensive for a toy. Just want this "cool card" for fun, but yes I'll spend ~$500 for a card I'll use every day.

EDIT: See the way I always was with buying things is either get the minimum, or the best. I'm getting as close to the best as I need with my current rig when it gets an SSD and 680/7970 and for fun, I want to make the minimum build. That minimum build is what I'm thinking of getting a 260 for. Its not like I want to spend any real money on my minimum build.


----------



## derickwm

I still don't understand what the point of buying a 260 is...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I still don't understand what the point of buying a 260 is...


It is the minimum to fluently run games. I'm going to have a rig that can play games darn well, I want the 260 in a rig that can just barely do it smoothly.


----------



## GREG MISO

Good price to performance ratio, Nice oldschool good lucking card, and last but not least the ability to fold unlike the competition from amd side.


----------



## derickwm

What about your 550ti?


----------



## conntick

The 480 really is a gorgeous card...


----------



## ktester

i now want a gtx 480 or a gtx 690 instead of 2 7970 because they just look boss. also the new powercolour devil 13 7990 blows me away with its look


----------



## derickwm

Meh...

480s aren't really my cup of tea. The Devil 7990 is decent but could have been done better. Personally my favorites are the 7970 Lightning and 580 Lightning Extreme. Im content with my Ares though


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh...
> 480s aren't really my cup of tea. The Devil 7990 is decent but could have been done better. Personally my favorites are the 7970 Lightning and 580 Lightning Extreme. Im content with my Ares though


I've never liked the twinfrozr design, though the 7970 lightning is pretty awesome. I'd have to agree on the 7990; that thing isn't ugly, but it isn't something I'd want displayed prominently in my system; however, it's a genuinely well performing card.
If I could have any card for the looks; it would be a 590 classified:


Edit: Why are the logos on cards always facing the PCI slots? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What about your 550ti?


Lol yeah it is pretty crappy but not enough of a power hog. And really the 550Ti was never close to being the best, the 260 was.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Good price to performance ratio, Nice oldschool good lucking card, and last but not least the ability to fold unlike the competition from amd side.


Meh, come do some double precision crunching with BOINC.









Old skool gear is the best, you can buy it real cheap and still have it run awesomely. My Ebay or the HIghway kind of proves that. Total spend on that build so far is £181.56+£20 for another cooler, and I need a GPU or two, so plus another £50 and +£30 for more RAM.

That's a quad core machine with 16GB ram and a decent GPU for £280. If I add the four 320gb hard drive in RAID, with controller, that will add another £100.

£380 for those specs is damn cheap. Not to mention it's old server gear, which is awesome.


----------



## derickwm

Alrighty all! Skulltrail is back up and running. I finally have a consistent rig


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alrighty all! Skulltrail is back up and running. I finally have a consistent rig


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## derickwm

Lul.. Here's a nice quality photo


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> the 550Ti was never close to being the best, the 260 was.


The 260 then was only one notch higher than a 550ti is now.

Back in the day:
250->260->270->275->280->285->295

Now
550ti->560->560Ti->560Ti 448->570->580->590

You're buying the card that was 6th place to show a high end card compared to your one in 7th place. That makes no sense to me at all.

If you want to show an old awesome card, 285's were beasts and can be had cheap now because they were power hungry.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> The 260 then was only one notch higher than a 550ti is now.
> Back in the day:
> 250->260->270->275->280->285->290
> Now
> 550->550ti->560->560Ti->560Ti 448->570->580->590
> You're buying the card that was 6th place to show a high end card compared to your one in 7th place. That makes no sense to me at all.
> If you want to show an old awesome card, 285's were beasts and can be had cheap now because they were power hungry.


GTX 290?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> GTX 290?


Idk what you're talking about









*Good catch, fixed.

Point still stands.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Idk what you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good catch, fixed.
> Point still stands.












I was going to say until I saw you had, the 260 wasn't a high-end card at all, I've even spotted it in a retail store here in the UK, so it couldn't have been high-end.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> The 260 then was only one notch higher than a 550ti is now.
> Back in the day:
> 250->260->270->275->280->285->295
> Now
> 550->550ti->560->560Ti->560Ti 448->570->580->590
> You're buying the card that was 6th place to show a high end card compared to your one in 7th place. That makes no sense to me at all.
> If you want to show an old awesome card, 285's were beasts and can be had cheap now because they were power hungry.


There's no such thing as a 550 non-Ti.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> There's no such thing as a 550 non-Ti.


There totally is... but not what I thought, lol. My bad. I vaguely remembered seeing one so I threw it in - it's hard to keep them all straight









fix'd


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> There totally is... but not what I thought, lol. My bad. I vaguely remembered seeing one so I threw it in - it's hard to keep them all straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fix'd


Well, actually it should go

550ti->555>560SE->560->560Ti->560Ti 448->570->580->590

Why did Nvidia do this?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, actually it should go
> 550ti->555>560SE->560->560Ti->560Ti 448->570->580->590
> Why did Nvidia do this?


Can I just make a reference to "you can never be almost right on the internet" throw a couple of cat gifs into this post and point out that the point still stands though, the 260 was never a high end card.

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2011/12/7/17/anigif_enhanced-buzz-3021-1323297360-39.gif
http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2011/12/7/17/anigif_enhanced-buzz-3107-1323296289-20.gif
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8c4ufr5a61qhjnd9o1_400.gif
http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2011/12/7/17/anigif_enhanced-buzz-10181-1323295518-9.gif
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-u2KJqrImoGE/T88alDnYOKI/AAAAAAAAGZM/YaJ5mn9j2Fk/s500/98.gif
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-frg-6Q9_g0Y/UC-wKfvV-EI/AAAAAAAAGd4/xM-68kLSqnA/s248/105.gif
http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2011/12/7/17/anigif_enhanced-buzz-2749-1323295539-27.gif

Happy?


----------



## derickwm

From now on there will be a strict "No BS" rule. All off topic will be reported and removed. Please keep everything from now on, on topic. Thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't actually tell what you have Derick, I know you have at least the Skulltrail and the SR-2 stuff, do you still have Z9PE-D8?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> I can't actually tell what you have Derick, I know you have at least the Skulltrail and the SR-2 stuff, do you still have Z9PE-D8?


Wasn't Derick buying water blocks for the Z9PE a while back? I doubt it could have been sold already.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wasn't Derick buying water blocks for the Z9PE a while back? I doubt it could have been sold already.


This is Derick so he's probably sold it and bought it again.

But yeah I have no idea what he owns now, this build log has probably had the most hardware changes in history.


----------



## Alatar

Okay guys, as a friendly reminder, this is Derick's build log. There is a place for off topic discussion, friendly banter and rambling and this isn't that place. You you absolutely have to post something completely unrelated to the build, please do so in some other thread, the folder's lounge for example.

There's nothing wrong with some relaxed chit-chat here and there but if we can't keep users from posting pages upon pages of off-topic material we're going to have to start handing out warnings.

*I would hope that you respect Derick's wishes and keep the discussion that goes on in here on topic and relevant.*

Thanks


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This is Derick so he's probably sold it and bought it again.
> But yeah I have no idea what he owns now, this build log has probably had the most hardware changes in history.


For a while I was pretty sure that Derick had built five different systems.
SR-2
SR-X
ZP9E
that orange motherboard
some 4p board, I think

I'm really confused as to what is actually happening anymore. I know the SR-X is gone and the SR-2 is probably gone. There was an SHT-10 and now a TJ-07. There were in total 3 different graphics cards that I remember (MARS, 4870x2, ARES) and I have no idea where those went.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> For a while I was pretty sure that Derick had built five different systems.
> SR-2
> SR-X
> ZP9E
> that orange motherboard
> some 4p board, I think
> I'm really confused as to what is actually happening anymore. I know the SR-X is gone and the SR-2 is probably gone. There was an SHT-10 and now a TJ-07. There were in total 3 different graphics cards that I remember (MARS, 4870x2, ARES) and I have no idea where those went.


The SR-2 broke and the orange one was the UD7 (I think) that he sold and he's trying to sell the SR-X to get another SR-2.

As for GPU's he's trying to sell the MARS, the other three he is keeping. (that sounds grammatically incorrect...)


----------



## barkinos98

if i actually had the money, i would love to help derick/ basically buy the mars. its just great to have a limited edition card imo







also yeah only his skulltrail in his TJ07 is actively working now. oh also, he doesnt have a case for the 4P; and he probably still uses it since he recently sold all the cpus to upgrade them. so sum it up:

-SR-Xn sale
-UD7:sold
-SR-2: blown VRM, not active
-4P:recently upgraded so probably in use
-Z9PE: he never posts about that
-SkullTrail: sitting in a TJ07 with a custom loop

thats all i know.


----------



## Fuganater

Last I heard, the Skulltrail is NB is over heating at stock so it BSODs all the time. He needs a water block for it.


----------



## deafboy

Recap...

SR-2 is in the STH10 with the ARES gpus. The vrms blew on the SR-2 rendering the machine useless for now. Derick is trying to source another SR-2.

The Skulltrail is in the TJ07 with the MARS gpu. The northbridge is running overly warm causing bluescreens despite being undervolted.

The SR-X is going to be sold and the Z9PE is awaiting chips and other pieces.

The 4P as far as I know is fine but not currently folding

And plenty of changes soon...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Recap...
> SR-2 is in the STH10 with the ARES gpus. The vrms blew on the SR-2 rendering the machine useless for now. Derick is trying to source another SR-2.
> The Skulltrail is in the TJ07 with the MARS gpu. The northbridge is running overly warm causing bluescreens despite being undervolted.
> The SR-X is going to be sold and the Z9PE is awaiting chips and other pieces.
> The 4P as far as I know is fine but not currently folding
> And plenty of changes soon...


Cheers!

Looking forward to where the build goes.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if i actually had the money, i would love to help derick/ basically buy the mars. its just great to have a limited edition card imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also yeah only his skulltrail in his TJ07 is actively working now. oh also, he doesnt have a case for the 4P; and he probably still uses it since he recently sold all the cpus to upgrade them. so sum it up:
> -SR-Xn sale
> -UD7:sold
> -SR-2: blown VRM, not active
> -4P:recently upgraded so probably in use
> -Z9PE: he never posts about that
> -SkullTrail: sitting in a TJ07 with a custom loop
> thats all i know.


aww, I wanted to know about the Z9PE. OC3DTV said that it was better than the SR-X for something like half the price.

I'd buy a MARS card if I had the money too. I regret not buying that Voodoo 5000 I saw on sale for $35 a while ago; that would have been cool to have.


----------



## pepejovi

Any pics of the blown up sr-2?

Also, what are you putting into the orange case, the skulltrail or..?


----------



## derickwm

There's one, not very clear picture in the huge update. I'll throw some more up later. SR-2 is going in the STH10, Skulltrail in the TJ07.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There's one, not very clear picture in the huge update. I'll throw some more up later. SR-2 is going in the STH10, Skulltrail in the TJ07.


You're buying a new sr-2?

What is this huge update?


----------



## derickwm

Eventually I have to...

The huge update that happened the night the sr-2 blew.


----------



## barkinos98

go on...

also derick might have a competitor, PPD based


----------



## BritishBob

Well post 999 goes to this thread and derrick. Oh, do you still have a Lamptron FC-2? Read an old thread where you had one. I got mine today, and I hooked it up to 3 200mm Bitfeinix Spectre Pros and have a 230mm one in the post. Loving it so far.


----------



## derickwm

I don't have my FC2 any longer, it was a beast though!

I got my XSPC Raystorm GPU block today







doing some fittings later tonight and will see how my plan will go.

I dropped my iPhone today... cracked the front pretty decently. What a coincidence there's a new one out


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't have my FC2 any longer, it was a beast though!
> I got my XSPC Raystorm GPU block today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some fittings later tonight and will see how my plan will go.
> I dropped my iPhone today... cracked the front pretty decently. What a coincidence there's a new one out


(I'm so fast, you posted 10 seconds ago.)

So um I'm a newbie to this watercooling stuffs and I was wonderin which card uses that there GPU block you said about.

Also, lol would that "coincidence" happen to be purposely by any chance?


----------



## derickwm

You're just a creep...

It's a universal one, fits on almost any card. See how it fits on the Ares though









Mebe


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> (I'm so fast, you posted 10 seconds ago.)
> So um I'm a newbie to this watercooling stuffs and I was wonderin which card uses that there GPU block you said about.
> Also, lol would that "coincidence" happen to be purposely by any chance?


5870 ARES


----------



## derickwm

Just did a little playing with my Raystorm block. Goods news and bad news. The good news is it fits like a charm in every way except for one. Normal barbs and definitely compression fittings will not fit on there. Will have to play with some adapters.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just did a little playing with my Raystorm block. Goods news and bad news. The good news is it fits like a charm in every way except for one. Normal barbs and definitely compression fittings will not fit on there. Will have to play with some adapters.


That sucks. What about Bitspower Crystal link or something?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just did a little playing with my Raystorm block. Goods news and bad news. The good news is it fits like a charm in every way except for one. Normal barbs and definitely compression fittings will not fit on there. Will have to play with some adapters.


That doesn't sound like bad news at all. More areas for customisation and personalisation...


----------



## derickwm

I'd rather it fit without any problems so I could see some temps for it today


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're just a creep...
> It's a universal one, fits on almost any card. See how it fits on the Ares though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebe


I'm not a creep D: I just get lucky, I check my subs right after you post I guess.

I see......


----------



## derickwm

I have pics to show... but I'm busy watching Sir Chunky Chimp play with his new SM8 and my bandwidth won't let me upload them


----------



## deafboy

Take some pics of the card and how much room you have....I might have a solution for ya


----------



## derickwm

Stock









Or is it


































Stock & Raystorm









Stock Screws









Raystorm Screws, did I mention it was perfect?









The problem...









This block looks meant for this card

















Stock off - has no problem with clearance on the other side.









Mmm nice and dirty. Just the way I like it.









More of the problem:









Top back on, love this

















Another pic.









Probably be ordering the other Raystorms shortly.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: YES



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock & Raystorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raystorm Screws, did I mention it was perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This block looks meant for this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock off - has no problem with clearance on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm nice and dirty. Just the way I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top back on, love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably be ordering the other Raystorms shortly.





Man, that's a perfect fit. Like to see how your going to pull it off with those capacitors in the way. Good luck.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, we can make that work...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock & Raystorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raystorm Screws, did I mention it was perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This block looks meant for this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock off - has no problem with clearance on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm nice and dirty. Just the way I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top back on, love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably be ordering the other Raystorms shortly.


Wow, those water blocks fit so perfectly in those cards.


----------



## derickwm

It's pretty ridiculous how well it fits if I do say so myself


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Such a cool idea. Stealthy!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Been a while since I dropped by in here, I missed nothing of course, at least there's finally an actual operational rig now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oddly enough, somebody already has dibs on my dead SR-2


Dibs on 4p's.


----------



## derickwm

Oh derp I need to PM you back still







sorry bout that, it got buried.

Yes Skulltrail is operational and will be for quite some time. Which is good news for you all because this means I can work on the SR-2 and not have the "I don't want to tear apart my working rig" excuse.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh derp I need to PM you back still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout that, it got buried.
> Yes Skulltrail is operational and will be for quite some time. Which is good news for you all because this means I can work on the SR-2 and not have the "I don't want to tear apart my working rig" excuse.


Until you have to tear everything down to move, lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh derp I need to PM you back still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout that, it got buried.
> 
> Yes Skulltrail is operational and *will be for quite some time*. Which is good news for you all because this means I can work on the SR-2 and not have the "I don't want to tear apart my working rig" excuse.


Jinxed it.


----------



## derickwm

Well yeah... And then I'll be using the "my birthday is very soon so I won't be purchasing much more for a bit" excuse


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous how well it fits if I do say so myself


Ha it even curves for the profile of the fan. So awesome. Hopefully you can figure out the caps.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh derp I need to PM you back still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout that, it got buried.
> 
> Yes Skulltrail is operational and will be for quite some time. Which is good news for you all because this means I can work on the SR-2 and not have the "I don't want to tear apart my working rig" excuse.


Oh derick










Spoiler: gif inside... seemed relevant, maybe not *thinking*






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Ha it even curves for the profile of the fan. So awesome. Hopefully you can figure out the caps.


Simple, desolder, add longer leads and offset enough to attach barb/nipple. *random ramblings here, ignore, sounds like a brilliant idea to me tho







, plus I managed a clever way of saying nipple*


----------



## derickwm

I'm pretty *ahem* ditzy, not sure if I'd trust myself doing things like that to my cards


----------



## driftingforlife

Not sure if this has enough clearance.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supreme-hf-bridge-edition-acetal.html


----------



## derickwm

Hmm... The only problem with that is I think the top bit would interfere with the red/black bit that goes over the top. I just picked up two more Raystorms from Fuganater though so I'm pretty committed at this point


----------



## Fuganater




----------



## Paradigm84

I always miss the good updates.









That card is looking nice, surprised how well the blocks fit under the stock cover, can't wait to see them all hooked up.


----------



## stren

Full cover or go home


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Full cover or go home


i would go home if i had ares cards


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Would have loved to have seen the original idea for video cards in this build...


----------



## derickwm

I don't even remember what the original idea was


----------



## stren

Pure distilled hipster in hardware form of course


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You could desolder the cap and move it to the other side of the board OR you could use a shim under the block to raise it up a bit.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You could desolder the cap and move it to the other side of the board OR you could use a shim under the block to raise it up a bit.


SLAPPA DAT BASS MON!

Also, he has informed this thread that he cannot solder, at all.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You could desolder the cap and move it to the other side of the board OR you could use a shim under the block to raise it up a bit.


I was thinking about a shim too


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You could desolder the cap and move it to the other side of the board OR you could use a shim under the block to raise it up a bit.


Using a shim is definitely better than physically modifying the PCB. That just sounds scary to do.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Using a shim is definitely better than physically modifying the PCB. That just sounds scary to do.


That wouldn't be modifying the PCB at all.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> That wouldn't be modifying the PCB at all.


It's modifying the components on the PCB. I just worded that badly.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> That wouldn't be modifying the PCB at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It's modifying the components on the PCB. I just worded that badly.
Click to expand...

The wording was good, someone is just nitpicking


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The wording was good, someone is just nitpicking


um no there is a huge difference between simply unsoldering something and soldering in something new and actually doing something to the PCB.


----------



## derickwm

Soldering is a last resort. I'd much rather try _everything_ else first


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Soldering is a last resort. I'd much rather try _everything_ else first


Does "everything else" include selling the ARES' because you've got bored of them and buying other old limited edition cards?


----------



## derickwm

Nope.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nope.


Good, otherwise this thread would be bordering on trolling, just as you think progress is being made.... BAM new GPU's.


----------



## derickwm

Well... that's how it was in the beginning pretty much. Now, i'm pretty content with my hardware for once in my life. If only the SR-2 hadn't broke


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well... that's how it was in the beginning pretty much. Now, i'm pretty content with my hardware for once in my life. If only the SR-2 hadn't broke


Any luck finding a replacement?


----------



## SilentKilla78

Woah.. can't believe the Raystorms fit so well.


----------



## HRawesome

Ductape? I know for a fact that Ductape fixes everyting, If you just use enough.







Maby it wont look the best... But it will work


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Ductape? I know for a fact that Ductape fixes everyting, If you just use enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maby it wont look the best... But it will work


duct-tape, sir


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Ductape? I know for a fact that Ductape fixes everyting, If you just use enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maby it wont look the best... But it will work


Actually, with electronics, zipties fix everything.
Quote:


> duct-tape, sir


Duck tape


----------



## derickwm

I'm going to pass, on both of those suggestions.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to pass, on both of those suggestions.


Superglue?


----------



## HRawesome

Or maby just keeping it aircooled? It won't look that nice, and it won't be that speciall, But then i will work. But if i know you, you'll sell it, and buy some other old limited stuff. Or it will just blow up like your SR-2


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Or maby just keeping it aircooled? It won't look that nice, and it won't be that speciall, But then i will work. But if i know you, you'll sell it, and buy some other old limited stuff. Or it will just blow up like your SR-2


Aircooled? blasphemy! Air cooling on graphics cards is usually pretty bad.


----------



## stren

Seriously moving to 1/4" fittings might make it work

But we all know a custom full cover block would be best







I believe L3P made a pretty nice one for his mars 2 so I think the bar has been set.

Also if you're desperate I'm a pretty good solderer.


----------



## PCModderMike

I had thrown out the idea of a full cover block as well in the water cooling gallery....but I think derick is set on the uni blocks, to go for that stealth look. Seeing what's been done so far with the test fit though, I'm torn.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Or maby just keeping it aircooled? It won't look that nice, and it won't be that speciall, But then i will work. But if i know you, you'll sell it, and buy some other old limited stuff. Or it will just blow up like your SR-2


Nou.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Seriously moving to 1/4" fittings might make it work
> 
> But we all know a custom full cover block would be best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe L3P made a pretty nice one for his mars 2 so I think the bar has been set.
> 
> Also if you're desperate I'm a pretty good solderer.


Pretty sure 1/4" fittings still have the same size base as 3/8. I'll go give it a look though. I still need to hear back from Asus if I can change out the last 6 pin connector for an 8 pin. As you can see here:








It's just begging to have it done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I had thrown out the idea of a full cover block as well in the water cooling gallery....but I think derick is set on the uni blocks, to go for that stealth look. Seeing what's been done so far with the test fit though, I'm torn.


Pretty set on uni blocks for the stealth look and I'm excited about the hybrid cooling system I have setup currently. Also price is a concern, I can't imagine a custom block would cost any less than $150-$200 at least. A pair costing potentially $400+. I've got 3 Raystorms already for way less than half of that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nou.
> Pretty sure 1/4" fittings still have the same size base as 3/8. I'll go give it a look though. I still need to hear back from Asus if I can change out the last 6 pin connector for an 8 pin. As you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just begging to have it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty set on uni blocks for the stealth look and I'm excited about the hybrid cooling system I have setup currently. Also price is a concern, I can't imagine a custom block would cost any less than $150-$200 at least. A pair costing potentially $400+. I've got 3 Raystorms already for way less than half of that.


Ah I thought those caps were further out. Makes sense. So yeah move em to the back of the board or float em on little leads. They'll most likely be power decouplilng caps given the size and location of them so if you're not concerned with getting the best performance then you can change them for something smaller too.

Also how about putting the block upside down and coming out stealthily from the bottom. If your tube or fittings can make the turn then you might be ok.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty set on uni blocks for the stealth look and I'm excited about the hybrid cooling system I have setup currently. Also price is a concern, I can't imagine a custom block would cost any less than $150-$200 at least. A pair costing potentially $400+. I've got 3 Raystorms already for way less than half of that.


Universal blocks are still good; they can be made very stealthily.

sexy.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Universal blocks are still good; they can be made very stealthily.
> 
> sexy.


Wait, Is there a GTX 680 version of that, I'd love you use my zotac shroud on my GPU


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Wait, Is there a GTX 680 version of that, I'd love you use my zotac shroud on my GPU


Unfortunately not, Swiftech stopped making ones for new cards for some reason.

They have one for the 4870x2, though. Still have that Derick?
http://www.swiftech.com/calderaheatsink.aspx


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Unfortunately not, Swiftech stopped making ones for new cards for some reason.
> They have one for the 4870x2, though. Still have that Derick?
> http://www.swiftech.com/calderaheatsink.aspx


I am dissapoint to the fullest


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nou.
> Pretty sure 1/4" fittings still have the same size base as 3/8. I'll go give it a look though. I still need to hear back from Asus if I can change out the last 6 pin connector for an 8 pin. As you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just begging to have it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty set on uni blocks for the stealth look and I'm excited about the hybrid cooling system I have setup currently. Also price is a concern, I can't imagine a custom block would cost any less than $150-$200 at least. A pair costing potentially $400+. I've got 3 Raystorms already for way less than half of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I thought those caps were further out. Makes sense. So yeah move em to the back of the board or float em on little leads. They'll most likely be power decouplilng caps given the size and location of them so if you're not concerned with getting the best performance then you can change them for something smaller too.
> 
> Also how about putting the block upside down and coming out stealthily from the bottom. If your tube or fittings can make the turn then you might be ok.
Click to expand...

I won't be touching the caps, at all lol.

I've been thinking about putting it upside down, just haven't quite visualized how I'd run tubings and fittings quite yet. Could make things interesting though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I won't be touching the caps, at all lol.
> I've been thinking about putting it upside down, just haven't quite visualized how I'd run tubings and fittings quite yet. Could make things interesting though.


2x 90 degree rotaries and a ~25mm spacer should work if there is clearance on the board. Looks tight though! Is there another card next to it?


----------



## Fuganater

He has 2 of these cards to cool...


----------



## derickwm

There'll be one slot between the cards. If I can configure it properly I might have the right one face down and the other face up. If either of the ports could be used as In/Out, it might be easier


----------



## derickwm

Just picked up a Corsair AX850 and 8 Panaflo FBA12G12U fans from a fellow OCN member









Finally, once the other PSU arrives and I take some measurements, I can order some sleeving!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just picked up a Corsair AX850 and 8 Panaflo FBA12G12U fans from a fellow OCN member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, once the other PSU arrives and I take some measurements, I can order some sleeving!


What colors did you decide on?

I might be able to trade you some black/titanium or light grey from my family pack if you're getting that new almost black shade in a family pack size.


----------



## dmanstasiu

4th PSU ? ...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah I thought those caps were further out. Makes sense. *So yeah move em to the back of the board or float em on little leads.* They'll most likely be power decouplilng caps given the size and location of them so if you're not concerned with getting the best performance then you can change them for something smaller too.


Yay I'm not crazy







.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just picked up a Corsair AX850 and 8 Panaflo FBA12G12U fans from a fellow OCN member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, once the other PSU arrives and I take some measurements, I can order some sleeving!
> 
> 
> 
> What colors did you decide on?
> 
> I might be able to trade you some black/titanium or light grey from my family pack if you're getting that new almost black shade in a family pack size.
Click to expand...

Grey, Titanium, Shade 19, & Orange highlights. We'll be in contact








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 4th PSU ? ...


Lots of rigs to power








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah I thought those caps were further out. Makes sense. *So yeah move em to the back of the board or float em on little leads.* They'll most likely be power decouplilng caps given the size and location of them so if you're not concerned with getting the best performance then you can change them for something smaller too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay I'm not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

PM me back, haggle with me you hoe









The _only_ thing making me regret the Ares a little bit...


----------



## pepejovi

Wrong thread...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Grey, Titanium, Shade 19, & Orange highlights. We'll be in contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rigs to power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me back, haggle with me you hoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _only_ thing making me regret the Ares a little bit...


access denied to that link


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> PM me back, haggle with me you hoe


I am not a gardening tool


----------



## derickwm

I know


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The _only_ thing making me regret the Ares a little bit...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> access denied to that link


Access denied to me too







I want to know what it is!

Looking great so far! Love the look of the blocks on the Ares.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

Man do none of you have EVGA accounts


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Man do none of you have EVGA accounts


nope, Zotac Fanboy here


----------



## derickwm

The only evga products I own is the SR-2 and SR-X, I just have accounts on forums everywhere for this exact reason.


----------



## 3930K

I has an EVGA... Still access denied.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Man do none of you have EVGA accounts


I would, but I am lazy.
Quote:


> I has an EVGA... Still access denied.


lol

just copy and paste whatever it is into this forum.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The only evga products I own is the SR-2 and SR-X, I just have accounts on forums everywhere for this exact reason.


just tell us what it is


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Man do none of you have EVGA accounts


Yes, still don't have permissions. Maybe I should be more active over there.


----------



## BritishBob

Never say you will have a look at someone computer, which is crashing, before having a physical look at it first.

I have just had to re-build the entire system, because I could handle it being sat there covered in so much dust. You couldn't even see the heat sink on the GPU because it had a layer of dust over it...

Not even gonna turn it on. I am done with that damned thing...

Never had an EVGA card, so I don't have an account btw...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I has an EVGA... Still access denied.


Same here, no dice.


----------



## derickwm

50 posts people. Not too tough.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 50 posts people. Not too tough.


not worth the time, just post the gotdang picture


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 50 posts people. Not too tough.


Till what?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Citra




----------



## BritishBob

I don't even...


----------



## GREG MISO

5870 matrix? You should crossfire two of those with each of the ares maybe?


----------



## derickwm

^lolwut why would I do that...ever


----------



## GREG MISO

Maybe if you didnt have four slots open. it was just a thought and i realise it was dumb now. What cards are going in what systems?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


meh. not impressed. Asus is overhyped


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> meh. not impressed. Asus is overhyped


This.


----------



## BritishBob

BOINC 24/7!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> meh. not impressed. Asus is overhyped


My thoughts exactly. Also, their warranty service has a lot of horror stories coming out of it.


----------



## derickwm

Lol you guys overhyped it









I have an opportunity to sell my Ares to a different member on EVGA but I think I'm going to pass. I like how the Raystorms fit on the Ares









I think besides the 7990 the only dual gpu card I need to say I've owned them all is a 3870X2... I think.


----------



## GREG MISO

I believe visiontek had a custom 6870x2 for a while. Although combining to lower powered gpus is never as good as one high end gpu.


----------



## derickwm

Oh yeah... Damn.


----------



## GREG MISO

Power color also has a 6870x2. From some of the benchmarks it is actually as good and even better than a gtx 590 in some cases.


----------



## derickwm

Link. I'm having a hard time believing that considering the 6990 barely beat out the 590.


----------



## GREG MISO

It was on vortez. It looked like it only beat it at higher res which now that I think of it doesnt make sense either. Idk maybe it was a fake review?

nvm it was pureoverclock. http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/powercolor-radeon-6870-x2/15/


----------



## SilentKilla78

Those Matrix's...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> It was on vortez. It looked like it only beat it at higher res which now that I think of it doesnt make sense either. Idk maybe it was a fake review?
> 
> nvm it was pureoverclock. http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/powercolor-radeon-6870-x2/15/


I didn't see anywhere in that review that said it performed better than a 590... Honestly though the numbers were all over, just the fact that some games are better optimized for nVidia and some for AMD is killer...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Those Matrix's...


Pretty sexy huh. Unfortunately I don't think they'll look as sexy WC'd as the Ares will


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty sexy huh. Unfortunately I don't think they'll look as sexy WC'd as the Ares will


Gonna have to agree there. The fact that the Raystorms will fit into the ARES shroud, kind of like the Bitspower MARS waterblock, will just look incredible IMO. Imagine if you managed to put LEDs in the Raystorms? So that the shroud would have light coming out of it


----------



## derickwm

I can, and plan on putting LEDs









I'm working on a way to put an LED on both sides of each Raystorm but it's looking like I'll only be able to put LEDs on the sides away from the fan.

As the case is going to be lit entirely with white LEDs, I was thinking orange LEDs on the GPUs. Thoughts?


----------



## BritishBob

LEDs... I hate lights in computers. Completely personal opinion, but they just annoy me. I put up with the lights on my mouse as they actually tell which profile I am in.


----------



## derickwm

Meh I use to think like that, but then I went case-less for a really long time. Once I put everything back in a while back and lit up those Raystorms on the CPUs I liked it.


----------



## BritishBob

I think it's the fact I have my machine within 3 meters of me at all times. If I wanted to leave it on 24/7 I would need to find some way of switching them off, and that's more effort.


----------



## Blizlake

Definitely orange or red leds for the raystorms








Lighting > No lighting, if it's done properly.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Man do none of you have EVGA accounts


I do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Good, otherwise this thread would be bordering on trolling, just as you think progress is being made.... BAM new GPU's.


Just wait and see, derick won't disappoint.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait and see, derick won't disappoint.


Derick told me some of the stuff he has coming, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Derick told me some of the stuff he has coming, but we'll have to wait and see.


FTFY man


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> FTFY man


No way! Really?! I never knew.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No way! Really?! I never knew.


yeah that (







) means i was joking too. you must be very fun to hang out with in parties (although i dont want to start a flame war after derick told "no BS")


----------



## derickwm

Poll time!









I want to get a cylindrical radiator for the main chamber of the STH10.

I'm looking at the following two:

Bitspower 400mm
Phobya 450

I'm personally leaning towards the BP ever so slightly, curious to your guys thoughts though.


----------



## driftingforlife

I really like my Phobye res, its solid.


----------



## hammerforged

Bitspower for sure. I dont like the chrome on the phobya, unless your using chrome fittings.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Bitspower for sure. I dont like the chrome on the phobya, unless your using chrome fittings.


Agreed ^


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I like the look of the Phobya better, definitely.


----------



## Paradigm84

Which one was the first one you showed me? I can't remember the name of it, but that one looked sweet.


----------



## pepejovi

...I see no difference.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Another vote for phobya


----------



## Art Vanelay

I've always liked these reservoirs:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10951/ex-res-216/FrozenQ_PC_Mods_Liquid_Fusion_V_Series_2nd_Generation_Reservoir_400mm_-_UV_Cathode_-_UV_Red_Helix.html

They're probably way too expensive for a reservoir, though.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've always liked these reservoirs:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10951/ex-res-216/FrozenQ_PC_Mods_Liquid_Fusion_V_Series_2nd_Generation_Reservoir_400mm_-_UV_Cathode_-_UV_Red_Helix.html
> 
> They're probably way too expensive for a reservoir, though.


they go for around $100, there is no such thing as overkill if its what you want


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> they go for around $100, there is no such thing as overkill if its what you want


sure there is.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> they go for around $100, there is no such thing as overkill if its what you want
> 
> 
> 
> sure there is.
Click to expand...

on that note, why is Watercooling so frikkin expensive, I mean my loop is going to be just shy of $700 for my Space invader build


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> on that note, why is Watercooling so frikkin expensive, I mean my loop is going to be just shy of $700 for my Space invader build


Because custom machined things, like water blocks, are expensive, and good pumps are also expensive.


----------



## Fuganater

Bitspower Res


----------



## derickwm

Well it's pretty even so far









I do like FrozenQ and have used their res' in the past but they're a bit...showy for the goal of this build. I'm just looking for something a bit more simple.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well it's pretty even so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like FrozenQ and have used their res' in the past but *they're a bit...showy for the goal of this build*. I'm just looking for something a bit more simple.


Yeah, not quite as subtle and understated as an orange and black fridge-sized case.


----------



## morencyam

Lund-tech Pomplex!

Not 400ml like the others, but I still think it looks sick


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Lund-tech Pomplex!
> 
> Not 400ml like the others, but I still think it looks sick


ooh, can you post a link?


----------



## morencyam

here ya go.
When I bought mine I couldn't find it being sold in the States anywhere. But I thought it was cheap enough to warrant the overseas shipping costs. Plus it's damn sexy


----------



## stren

The new aquacomputer ones look nice especially as they have real glass (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?282226-Tons-of-new-stuff-from-Aqua-Computer). If I had to choose between bitspower and phobya I'd go BP. Everything phobya I've seen in person has looked and felt a bit cheap. Personally I went with the EK basic res's which are cheap without feeling cheap:


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well it's pretty even so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like FrozenQ and have used their res' in the past but they're a bit...showy for the goal of this build. I'm just looking for something a bit more simple.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Lund-tech Pomplex!
> 
> Not 400ml like the others, but I still think it looks sick


...it looks like a sex toy


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> ...it looks like a sex toy


Damn it, that's all I'm going to see when I look at my computer now


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well it's pretty even so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like FrozenQ and have used their res' in the past but they're a bit...showy for the goal of this build. I'm just looking for something a bit more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Lund-tech Pomplex!
> 
> Not 400ml like the others, but I still think it looks sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it looks like a sex toy
Click to expand...

Eff, i thought i had finally found an alternitive to a frozen q for my res


----------



## BritishBob

Lol... derrick need to get one and post picks...









On another note, I have no running hot water...







Some fool has stolen it for the entire house.
(At uni, a house consists of flats, each flat have 5 or 7 rooms. There are 12 flats in my house. 1 person per flat)


----------



## derickwm

@Stren I love the Aqualis from AC but they dont have a 400mm+ size


----------



## PCModderMike

BP







Just make sure it's the clear version.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> BP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure it's the clear version.


^ IMO


----------



## derickwm

If I go with BP it'll indeed be the clear one


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where can I purchase one of these in North America?

This is all I can find on them. http://www.lund-tech.com/?ProductsOMPlex


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Where can I purchase one of these?
> This is all I can find on them. http://www.lund-tech.com/?ProductsOMPlex


http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p8096_LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir.html
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir_10445.html


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Where can I purchase one of these?
> This is all I can find on them. http://www.lund-tech.com/?ProductsOMPlex
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p8096_LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir.html
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir_10445.html
Click to expand...

Aquatuning is a good site and I've heard that the shipping is extremely fast (and cheapish) even to US even though Aqua is located in europe.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Aquatuning is a good site and I've heard that the shipping is extremely fast (and cheapish) even to US even though Aqua is located in europe.


aquatuning wasn't carrying that yet when I bought it, so I ordered from watercoolinguk and it was still fairly cheap. I think it was roughly $70 after shipping. Definitely worth it in my opinion.
Sorry for going OT derick


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Where can I purchase one of these?
> This is all I can find on them. http://www.lund-tech.com/?ProductsOMPlex
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p8096_LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir.html
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/LUND-Pom-Plex-Reservoir_10445.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aquatuning is a good site and I've heard that the shipping is extremely fast (and cheapish) even to US even though Aqua is located in europe.
Click to expand...

Aquatuning is a great site. As long as you hit the like $70 or something in the cart then you get extremely fast flat rate shipping for $6. And one day faster for $8. I can order the same products from PPCs/Frozen, pay a butt load more for shipping and still have it arrive later than Aquatuning orders! It's amazing considering Aquatuning is based in Germany...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Aquatuning is a great site. As long as you hit the like $70 or something in the cart then you get extremely fast flat rate shipping for $6. And one day faster for $8. I can order the same products from PPCs/Frozen, pay a butt load more for shipping and still have it arrive later than Aquatuning orders! It's amazing considering Aquatuning is based in Germany...


How come you're not sponsored by one of the vendors yet? Both [email protected] and [email protected] are pretty cool!

Anyway cylinders are too mainstream... theseeker is using whiskey bottles. Step it up


----------



## derickwm

Heh. Both of them said no.

Aquatuning is sponsoring me


----------



## derickwm

Did some _remodeling_ so to speak. Moved stuff around, and mounted the Ares in the STH10 for the first time. I'm in love to say the least. Pics hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## barkinos98

19 more hours


----------



## derickwm

19? More like 8 or 9 depending on how fast my haircut goes


----------



## kakee

Haircut...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 19? More like 8 or 9 depending on how fast my haircut goes


YES!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Haircut...


because getting haircuts is too mainstream.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I've decided to start posing in here now that the lounge is closed


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I've decided to start posing in here now that the lounge is closed


yeah this lounge is closed too.

"no BS from now on"-derickwm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I've decided to start posing in here now that the lounge is closed


I wouldn't treat it like the lounge unless you want a threadban.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I've decided to start posing in here now that the lounge is closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't treat it like the lounge unless you want a threadban.
Click to expand...

fine







, now, i believe we were promised pics


----------



## derickwm

Pictures taken, uploading in a sec.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pictures taken, uploading in a sec.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pictures taken, uploading in a sec.


Don't lie to me...


----------



## derickwm

My rad looked like this... see that dust? Yeah imagine that on the *entire* rad. It's nice and clean now

















A little frontal rearrangement

















Dem Ares









R.I.P.









Yummy









Did some rearranging, added back the plate separating the main chamber from the bottom chamber. I think this looks a LOT cleaner.









FC10 back









FC10 Front









Pump stuff









Final shot for today:


----------



## stren

That kind of dust is why you go low FPI and low speed fans haha. My gtx rads with AP15s would get like that in 2-3 weeks of 24-7. My mora has been running for ~4 months and still isnt' that bad.


----------



## derickwm

I don't think I've cleaned the rad since I first bought it, in like April I think? Lololol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't think I've cleaned the rad since I first bought it, in like April I think? Lololol


ruh roh. Also why doesn't anyone make 120x5 rads they'd be perfect for the front of the STH10.


----------



## derickwm

I know right... that'd be a sight of beauty.


----------



## PCModderMike

I love when you post photos


----------



## jokrik

That FC 10 is a photogasm.... cant wait til you turn it on...


----------



## hammerforged

That FC10 finish matches the STH10 perfect!

Orange vinyl for the graphics cards would be sweet


----------



## pepejovi

Needs 3 more GPU Blocks


----------



## Fuganater

Yay for pictures!!


----------



## derickwm

This is potentially the final loop order:

Res->Pumps->240->Ares->480->Ares->120->360->SR-2->CPU->RAM->RAM->CPU->VRM->480->480 and repeat.

What are your guys thoughts? That probably sounds like a bit of a mess and probably doesn't do a whole lot without a visualization but you guys think it's worth it to have the radiators between components?


----------



## pepejovi

How well will the coolant cool cpu #2 since it's already been through Chipset, cpu #1 and both ram blocks?


----------



## derickwm

That's my only concern right now. I hear quite often loop order doesn't matter in the long run so maybe it doesn't







Not that the ram and motherboard are particularly hot components anyway...








I'm currently looking at options of sticking a 480 between the ram blocks

Cause I'm bored.









Should probably clarify that I'll be lining up fittings so everything is a straight shot.


----------



## pepejovi

You should clarify where the loop starts, took me a sec to find it









Anyway, i think you should stick a rad between the cpus, dunno how good you could make the tubes look though.


----------



## Fuganater

Putting a radiator between the CPUs will do nothing. Loop order does not matter aside from the res feeding the pump directly.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Putting a radiator between the CPUs will do nothing. Loop order does not matter aside from the res feeding the pump directly.


So you're telling me there's no difference between the coolant that comes out after cooling a hot CPU and the coolant that comes cooled from a radiator?

Call me stupid, I've never muddled in the WC cooling part of PC building, but that's just common sense?


----------



## PCModderMike

He's right. It makes no sense to go through the trouble of getting a radiator in between the CPUs, the temperature difference is negligible. Sure each CPU gets hot, but because the coolant is flowing through at a high rate, overall throughout the entire loop the coolant temperature remains constant.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Putting a radiator between the CPUs will do nothing. Loop order does not matter aside from the res feeding the pump directly.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're telling me there's no difference between the coolant that comes out after cooling a hot CPU and the coolant that comes cooled from a radiator?
> 
> Call me stupid, I've never muddled in the WC cooling part of PC building, but that's just common sense?
Click to expand...

Not enough to make a (big) difference (usually). OFC the liquid will pick up heat from every block but it evens out thorough the loop. When the number of blocks goes up it might be beneficial to have a rad somewhere between...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Putting a radiator between the CPUs will do nothing. Loop order does not matter aside from the res feeding the pump directly.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're telling me there's no difference between the coolant that comes out after cooling a hot CPU and the coolant that comes cooled from a radiator?
> 
> Call me stupid, I've never muddled in the WC cooling part of PC building, but that's just common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough to make a (big) difference (usually). OFC the liquid will pick up heat from every block but it evens out thorough the loop. When the number of blocks goes up it might be beneficial to have a rad somewhere between...
Click to expand...

Yes, but this is OCN.. A few degrees matter


----------



## Fuganater

Coolant does not jump 2C just because it passed a hot block. The coolant is going at around 1 Gallon Per Minute so its not going to go up in the .00000001 second that it just ran past that block. Coolant goes up after many revolutions through the loop. It is a common thing that people do not understand.

The water remains the same temperature throughout the loop.


----------



## derickwm

It's just silly


----------



## Paradigm84

I forgot how awesome this build was, it looks sweet, can't wait until it's done (assuming it will get finished at some point in the next 10 years).


----------



## derickwm

It has 5 weeks to be finished. If it doesn't then you can probably give up on seeing it done within the next year.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It has 5 weeks to be finished. If it doesn't then you can probably give up on seeing it done within the next year.


Any luck getting the Z9 chips?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Coolant does not jump 2C just because it passed a hot block. The coolant is going at around 1 Gallon Per Minute so its not going to go up in the .00000001 second that it just ran past that block. Coolant goes up after many revolutions through the loop. It is a common thing that people do not understand.
> 
> The water remains the same temperature throughout the loop.


Ah, I didn't know it would pass that fast.

I'M SO SORRY FOR BEING WRONG! PLEASE FORGIVE ME OH MISTRESS DERICK


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It has 5 weeks to be finished. If it doesn't then you can probably give up on seeing it done within the next year.


if that happens, more people will have time to follow my build log








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Coolant does not jump 2C just because it passed a hot block. The coolant is going at around 1 Gallon Per Minute so its not going to go up in the .00000001 second that it just ran past that block. Coolant goes up after many revolutions through the loop. It is a common thing that people do not understand.
> 
> The water remains the same temperature throughout the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I didn't know it would pass that fast.
> 
> I'M SO SORRY FOR BEING WRONG! PLEASE FORGIVE ME OH MISTRESS DERICK
Click to expand...

She forgives no one


----------



## derickwm

Well what do you guys think for loop order? The original plan was to route it to the area then to the cluster that is the SR-2. Unfortunately due to how the Ares are setup the tubing option looked a bit ugly so I went with that setup.

Should I stick with that plan or go back to the original and only have one entrance/exit to the main chamber?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Coolant does not jump 2C just because it passed a hot block. The coolant is going at around 1 Gallon Per Minute so its not going to go up in the .00000001 second that it just ran past that block. Coolant goes up after many revolutions through the loop. It is a common thing that people do not understand.
> The water remains the same temperature throughout the loop.


In my testing in most cpu blocks water temps raise around 1-1.5C when going through a loaded CPU block. This is using an mcp35x2 at 39%, for most blocks that equates to a flow of ~1.7gpm. Given the amount of restriction derick has I doubt his flow will be any higher than that. Does this matter? Not to most people, but it is there and it is measurable. If you care then you care







I like the layout, when I saw the text I thought it would be a nightmare. As you have some rads in between things I think you'll be fine. Don't make it look unnecessarily ugly for the last 1C of performance like I do haha


----------



## stren

Oh and 6+ blocks and 6 rads on one loop. You're going to need an Iwaki


----------



## derickwm

10 blocks


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 10 blocks


Then I'd either split them up and run 2xD5s on each if you dislike noise or run it all on an Iwaki. You can fit a 400 mm res in there feeding the Iwaki on it's back. Just put a 5/8 barb on there butt it up next to the Iwaki feed and stretch 1/2" tube on it. Technically you shouldn't put an Iwaki on it's back but people haven't seemed to have had problems doing it. It's a lot easier than my funky custom feed setup.


----------



## Fuganater

Just do w/e looks the cleanest.


----------



## deafboy

What a mess


----------



## Art Vanelay

Did you ever decide what to do about the raystorms in the Ares?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

You should get a water chiller


----------



## stren

This build has gone too mainstream:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1307228/powercolor-7990-devil-13-on-newegg-for-999-99/50_50#post_18371936


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This build has gone too mainstream:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1307228/powercolor-7990-devil-13-on-newegg-for-999-99/50_50#post_18371936


Good. Hipsters are bad.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You should clarify where the loop starts, took me a sec to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i think you should stick a rad between the cpus, dunno how good you could make the tubes look though.


Its a loop... It has no start.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You should clarify where the loop starts, took me a sec to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i think you should stick a rad between the cpus, dunno how good you could make the tubes look though.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a loop... It has no start.
Click to expand...

I meant the pumps or at least the first one or something. It's 3:36 AM and that post is over a week old, give me a break.

Also, when are we getting and update on this?


----------



## derickwm

SR-X sold... I see updates coming.


----------



## ikem

so... 2011 cpus now?....


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so... 2011 cpus now?....


no he sold the 2011 chips, he's with boring 1366 chips.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so... 2011 cpus now?....
> 
> 
> 
> no he sold the 2011 chips, he's with boring 1366 chips.
Click to expand...

He's going to build his own chips.

Out of ironic moustasche hair.


----------



## derickwm

2011 CPUs are pretty much last priority









Sleeving, fittings, and other stuff


----------



## stren

Pfff I bought my sleeving like a year before I needed it. It's over rated.


----------



## derickwm

Corsair's pre sleeved packs are awfully tempting right now


----------



## Paradigm84

That would be cheating.









But seriously, if you only have a few weeks left to finish this then they would probably be the best option considering the scale of the rig(s).


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Corsair's pre sleeved packs are awfully tempting right now


This guy...


----------



## stren

Lutro0 - just saying


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Corsair's pre sleeved packs are awfully tempting right now


lol... don't cop out like I did. Although it worked very well for me, lol.


----------



## Jeppzer

Sleeving shall be done jeppzer themed! Just ask stren!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sleeving shall be done jeppzer themed! Just ask stren!


Lulz stren still needs to get started on that


----------



## derickwm

I'm only joking, as much as I'd like to, I probably will not be doing that.

Keyword: probably.


----------



## PCModderMike

Keywords over the last few posts - "I see updates coming"
Make it happen


----------



## derickwm

Dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## SilentKilla78

Yay


----------



## BritishBob

Updates...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Updates...


YAY, at least someone on this forum can afford to do updates

*looks at own build log*
*cries*


----------



## derickwm

I think you guys took that the wrong way... Today was my last day and I shall be driving the miles in the coming few days. By shortly I mean a few days, maybe.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> YAY, at least someone on this forum can afford to do updates
> *looks at own build log*
> *cries*


I had the money for my ebay or highway build, but i moved to uni so I don't have the space or time.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you guys took that the wrong way... Today was my last day and I shall be driving the miles in the coming few days. By shortly I mean a few days, maybe.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you guys took that the wrong way... Today was my last day and I shall be driving the miles in the coming few days. By shortly I mean a few days, maybe.


*Everything is subject to change at short notice lol


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> YAY, at least someone on this forum can afford to do updates
> *looks at own build log*
> *cries*
> 
> 
> 
> I had the money for my ebay or highway build, but i moved to uni so I don't have the space or time.
Click to expand...

yeah I have 10 months before i'm off to Uni as well, so I really want to finish my build

also Derick, has a new lounge been opened recently?


----------



## barkinos98

le bump poast


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


Is this a pick-up-hardware trip?


----------



## ikem

u really need to get that asus board going... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJwqu3fJVds


----------



## Blizlake

Your case looked cute next to the monster on a pic I just saw...


----------



## deafboy

Case Labs Family Photo... aww


----------



## derickwm

Lots of fun stuff


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lots of fun stuff


come on now...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lots of fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on now...
Click to expand...

The suspense is killing me


----------



## derickwm

Go like extreme rigs on Facebook, link in Stren's build log, if you want to see a preview.


----------



## Jeppzer

Nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo

we want ocn updates, not facebook! That place is filled with congratulatory messages from everyone and everything, I don't like it today.


----------



## mironccr345

I'll wait for OCN updates.


----------



## golfergolfer

but but I dont have facebook


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Go like extreme rigs on Facebook, link in Stren's build log, if you want to see a preview.



So blurry.
I just wish caselabs had a small case that you could get for around $200; I can't afford $400 for a case.


----------



## stren

iphone photos FTL

heres a tease


----------



## ASUSfreak

sub'd


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Corsair's pre sleeved packs are awfully tempting right now


Definitely not hipster.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> iphone photos FTL


lol phone cameras are so bad.

I just wish I could have enough money to get a caselabs case; looks like I will be going for Danger den the next time I am in the market for a case.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> iphone photos FTL
> 
> 
> 
> lol phone cameras are so bad.
> 
> I just wish I could have enough money to get a caselabs case; looks like I will be going for Danger den the next time I am in the market for a case.
Click to expand...

I'm going bitfenix, because i have a shinobi XL pending sale for $99


----------



## derickwm

Time to go home







photos _and_ videos when I get back.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm going bitfenix, because i have a shinobi XL pending sale for $99


I bet you can't fit two people in it, like you probably could in Stren's case.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm going bitfenix, because i have a shinobi XL pending sale for $99
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can't fit two people in it, like you probably could in Stren's case.
Click to expand...

sure i could, lemme just rustle up some cadavers and get my woodchipper


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> sure i could, lemme just rustle up some cadavers and get my woodchipper


Better yet, go find Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Nitrogannex

lolololol, Also, Derick, DRIVE FASTER

but do so safely as you're pretty


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Nothing hotter then a girl that can beat u off the line







and more importantly, we want the updates


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> lolololol, Also, Derick, DRIVE FASTER
> but do so safely as you're pretty


HAHA U LIKE DERICK

and yes do hurry, updates? YES WANT


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> lolololol, Also, Derick, DRIVE FASTER
> but do so safely as you're pretty
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA U LIKE DERICK
> 
> and yes do hurry, updates? YES WANT
Click to expand...

No, I just need a new editor to fix foldathon prize draws since Z retired


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> lolololol, Also, Derick, DRIVE FASTER
> but do so safely as you're pretty
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA U LIKE DERICK
> 
> and yes do hurry, updates? YES WANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just need a new editor to fix foldathon prize draws since Z retired
Click to expand...

You rang? And maybe I just won't put up the 4 extra copies of Dirt 2 I have laying around as prizes in the next one...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Nothing hotter then a girl that can beat u off the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more importantly, we want the updates


I misread that in the worst way possible the first time.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I misread that in the worst way possible the first time.


I did the same thing, lol. At least I wasn't alone.

Also, I don't think the quote in your sig is Bradbury, I know Brodsky is credited with the first two sentences though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I misread that in the worst way possible the first time.


Loo... Sry... Car person here, so I just assume everyone else is as well


----------



## BritishBob

2 days, 2 hours ago

Son I am dissapoint....


----------



## beta bull3t

thats a lot of monitors wow


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos _and_ videos when I get back.


You have disappointed your community and disgraced your ancestors by your lack of updates


----------



## Art Vanelay

Did the Asus dual socket ever get those EK chipset water blocks?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Did the Asus dual socket ever get those EK chipset water blocks?


no he said "they look ugly" while i disagree with him.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no he said "they look ugly" while i disagree with him.


He?

Why does no one like the circle square design? I think it looks nice.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I WAS PROMISED PICS AND I SHALL, HAVE THEM

[SIZE]please[/SIZE]


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> He?
> Why does no one like the circle square design? I think it looks nice.


IKR?


----------



## CTRLurself

Derick? You alive? We miss you


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Derick? You alive? We miss you


Isn't she going to be gone for the next couple of weeks?


----------



## deafboy

Don't expect updates...lol. They are at Freaknight.


----------



## nategr8ns

Derick is in Seattle?!

Oh ****, Borgore and Flux Pavillion are playing before Armin VB.


----------



## deafboy

Yup...lol


----------



## nategr8ns

I wish I could deal with the crazy, but raves are not for me.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Don't expect updates...lol. They are at Freaknight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Derick is in Seattle?!
> Oh ****, Borgore and Flux Pavillion are playing before Armin VB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I wish I could deal with the crazy, but raves are not for me.


Trust me. The rave was awesome


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Don't expect updates...lol. They are at Freaknight.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Derick is in Seattle?!
> Oh ****, Borgore and Flux Pavillion are playing before Armin VB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I wish I could deal with the crazy, but raves are not for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me. The rave was awesome
Click to expand...

Holy crap, who is the lady?


----------



## Jeppzer

Derick. Who else?


----------



## Fuganater

^^ lol if only


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Trust me. The rave was awesome


Lol, sweet duds all around.


----------



## pepejovi

Nice to see other people having fun...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Nice to see other people having fun...


Shoulda had a V8


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... raves are epic, but the only raves around me are realy (and i mean crazy) sketchy


----------



## derickwm




----------



## eskamobob1

yay! you have update







?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> yay! you have update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


No, this build log has turned into a squalid nest of debauchery and depravity.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, this build log has turned into a squalid nest of debauchery and depravity.


ok


----------



## conntick

Ohh, I remember the hopes and dreams I had when I first subbed this thread. How beautiful a build it would have been!







Needless to say those dreams were flushed down the toilet a long time ago.


----------



## derickwm

^Oh my.









My AX850 didn't arrive before I left AZ somehow... so yeah. Behind on that. Might order sleeving soon if I can catch Nils.

Working with deafboy on getting my hard piping started/finished


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... this is gunna be truly mind blowing when finished


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... this is gunna be truly mind blowing *when finished*


Enlarged for effect.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Ohh, I remember the hopes and dreams I had when I first subbed this thread. How beautiful a build it would have been!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say those dreams were flushed down the toilet a long time ago.


I showed up for similar reasons, and stayed for the insanity.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I showed up for similar reasons, and stayed for the insanity.


i think your avatar is a good depiction of just how insane this has gotten


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... this is gunna be truly mind blowing if finished


ftfy


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> ftfy


as you can see from my avatar, faith isnt something im short on







... lol... jk... but seriously... we expect an update every time we see a new post derick


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Keywords over the last few posts - "I see updates coming"
> Make it happen


hm... I agree with the above post where are the updates..


----------



## derickwm

I could post pictures of my new clothes


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could post pictures of my new clothes


in b4 15 year old


----------



## m1ndb3nd3r

That will be ok with us. But you need to model them.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1ndb3nd3r*
> 
> That will be ok with us. But you need to model them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> in b4 15 year old


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*


i win!







... what do i get?


----------



## SilentKilla78

I can't believe I've read a thread for 379 pages.. I still remember when I read the OP all those months ago..


----------



## deafboy

Derick is an idiot... Shirts > SR-2 Apparently


----------



## derickwm

And jeans. And sweaters. And shoes.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Derick is an idiot... Shirts > SR-2 Apparently


Keeping up his hipster image > everything else.

Also what happened to the Z9 chips Derick? I've forgotten since last night.


----------



## derickwm

Bought them. They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Whoa...









That's all I have to say...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Keeping up his hipster image > everything else.
> Also what happened to the Z9 chips Derick? I've forgotten since last night.


Why do you say "his". Pretty sure SHE is a FEMALE.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Why do you say "his". Pretty sure SHE is a FEMALE.


I slept with her. I can confirm this


----------



## Fuganater

lol


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Why do you say "his". Pretty sure SHE is a FEMALE.


You haven't seen his FB have you


----------



## stren

You'll find out soon enough because we made a video together. No derick won't be wearing the same outfit as for the rave, although that would have been a good idea to increase viewers


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You'll find out soon enough because we made a video together. No derick won't be wearing the same outfit as for the rave, although that would have been a good idea to increase viewers


lol... so true







... my ex built cars, and im not sure why, but that definately made her hotter


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Why do you say "his". Pretty sure SHE is a FEMALE.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept with her. I can confirm this
Click to expand...

Hey now... don't go spreading that rumour. You slept _next_ to.


----------



## boogschd

we're arguing about derickwm's gender again?

/wants more computer hardware photos :/


----------



## derickwm

Ooook that's enough.

Picture time.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.
> Picture time.


LOL. It just looks so stupid now.


----------



## deafboy

Duotriguple SLI ftmfw


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.
> Picture time.


it puts the phase changer on the CPU







(few know that this was the original line







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


should i even ask? i mean that is what? 34 GTX 295s?







and i cant wait to see where this build goes


----------



## derickwm

32


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 32


You're welcome, bro.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 32


needless to say im impressed... now you just need to figure out a way to get them all in a single comp







lol... but seriously, what are all those gunna be used for?







(im a little behind on this build cause of school work and work work







)


----------



## derickwm

They haven't been mentioned here. Nobody knows what they'll be used for.


----------



## eskamobob1

just saw your dual PCB 295 (i think) EK water blocks hiding out in the corner... favorite water blocks (or even card in general) ever made









EDIT: then i cant wait to find out


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> needless to say im impressed... now you just need to figure out a way to get them all in a single comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... but seriously, what are all those gunna be used for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im a little behind on this build cause of school work and work work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


ROG Expander Inception. He's going to run 32-way SLI to get the best 295 benchmark ever on 3d vantage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> just saw your dual PCB 295 (i think) EK water blocks hiding out in the corner... favorite water blocks (or even card in general) ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: then i cant wait to find out


haha funny story. Derick is an idiot and bought the wrong waterblocks.


----------



## derickwm

Hey. You were a part of that!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They haven't been mentioned here. Nobody knows what they'll be used for.


Oh really now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ROG Expander Inception. He's going to run 32-way SLI to get the best 295 benchmark ever on 3d vantage
> haha funny story. Derick is an idiot and bought the wrong waterblocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey. You were a part of that!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey. You were a part of that!


I'm just profiting off your mistakes.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ROG Expander Inception. He's going to run *64-way SLI* to get the best 295 benchmark ever on 3d vantage


FTFY







... but seriously... would be epic expect every GPU would run at like x1 PCI speeds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> haha funny story. Derick is an idiot and bought the wrong waterblocks.


lol... epic win







... well you should get two dual PCB ones just so they look cooler


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but seriously... would be epic expect every GPU would run at like x1 PCI speeds


It's ok, man. He bought a phase-change unit, so now we can overclock the PCI-e lanes.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ROG Expander Inception. He's going to run 32-way SLI to get the best 295 benchmark ever on 3d vantage


I... REALLY wanna try that even though everything is telling me that it would never work, assuming you could even get enough power to everything...

Is it sad that I can gauge how off-topic this thread is by how many new replies there are? %On-topic-ness = 1/number of new replies within the last 5 hours...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's ok, man. He bought a phase-change unit, so now we can overclock the PCI-e lanes.


sweet... that handles it mainly, but what about CPU? it looks auffuly stock, and im sure that we all know that without some major modifications it wont support the PCI lane oc... it should look something like this by the time your done


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sweet... that handles it mainly, but what about CPU? it looks auffuly stock, and im sure that we all know that without some major modifications it wont support the PCI lane oc... it should look something like this by the time your done


Derick has enough CPUs









10 people viewing. DAmn.

Hi Stren. I heard about your adventures


----------



## deafboy

And are you going to use this box for the phase or can I pack up and move it? lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Derick has enough CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 people viewing. DAmn.
> Hi Stren. I heard about your adventures


lol... size limits of code just got pwned







... and i actualy had a friend bring me a CPU like this once and ask if i could fix it... i kinda just stared at him and used a profane proverb as i get very sarcastic when im tired and it had been something like 3 days since sleep







... apparently im awesome tired cause i dont monitor what i say in the slightest


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


You called?

Also where did you get a tumbling tower game that was made out of 295s?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also where did you get a tumbling tower game that was made out of 295s?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also where did you get a tumbling tower game that was made out of 295s?


Someone is jealous...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Someone is jealous...


Oh please, those are single PCB versions, I want stuff that benches well.

ok maybe a little


----------



## deafboy

Let me borrow 4 cards...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.
> Picture time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have _many_ GTX295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple dual pcb waterblocks so


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Do we even want to ask who did what to/for whom to get 32 295's (even if they're *only* single-PCB) in one place? That's a hefty chunk of change, or some other unmentionable things that were done to procure all those.

We're all still waiting for more pics and vids though - come on, you're killing us here!!!


----------



## Mike-IRL

You know you want to.









Edit: Sorry for being off-topic but I haven't seen 32 GTX295s in one place before.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we even want to ask who did what to/for whom to get 32 295's (even if they're *only* single-PCB) in one place? That's a hefty chunk of change, or some other unmentionable things that were done to procure all those.
> 
> We're all still waiting for more pics and vids though - come on, you're killing us here!!!
Click to expand...

Oh you.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.
> Picture time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mother of Glob!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.


Wow, it's like jenga.


----------



## derickwm

Glad somebody finally picked that up











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I lost very quickly


----------



## stren

lulz have you been up all night again? I love the way that in every photo there's still something pretty epic in the background just hanging out e.g. 4P or SR-X, or oh look a phase unit but it's sitting on an STH10


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Glad somebody finally picked that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I lost very quickly


Jenga is stacks of 3... :|


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Jenga is stacks of 3... :|


You'd need something like a 6990 to be able to do stacks of 3.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You'd need something like a 6990 to be able to do stacks of 3.


Challenge accep... Wait I'm not derrick...









On another note, 32 295s, at launch would have costed $16,000....


----------



## freitz

E-peen level 900000000!

Damn thats a lot of 295's


----------



## pepejovi

Derick's photoshop skills seem to have fooled you all.


----------



## decali

I...._wow_







. You're right, this was a complete surprise: I cannot wait to see _how_ you're going to utilize all that crazy amount of GPU power. Insanity! You must be crazily gleeful at the upcoming QRB change for GPU's!

(and nice 4p hangin' in the background of the 295-jenga there







)


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I...._wow_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're right, this was a complete surprise: I cannot wait to see _how_ you're going to utilize all that crazy amount of GPU power. Insanity! You must be crazily gleeful at the upcoming QRB change for GPU's!
> (and nice 4p hangin' in the background of the 295-jenga there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


24/7 folding, then when one dies replace. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I'm SOOO JELLY! 32 GTX 295's! Like WOW!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I...._wow_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're right, this was a complete surprise: I cannot wait to see _how_ you're going to utilize all that crazy amount of GPU power. Insanity! You must be crazily gleeful at the upcoming QRB change for GPU's!
> (and nice 4p hangin' in the background of the 295-jenga there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You're assuming there is a plan. This means you haven't met derick


----------



## TimeToKill

Can't believe i just read through 385 pages








this thread is full of epicness
subbed to see if this build ever gets finished


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I...._wow_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're right, this was a complete surprise: I cannot wait to see _how_ you're going to utilize all that crazy amount of GPU power. Insanity! You must be crazily gleeful at the upcoming QRB change for GPU's!
> (and nice 4p hangin' in the background of the 295-jenga there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming there is a plan. This means you haven't met derick
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They haven't been mentioned here. Nobody knows what they'll be used for.


This included myself


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimeToKill*
> 
> Can't believe i just read through 385 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is full of epicness
> subbed to see if this build ever gets finished


Jesus christ, man. How?!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This included myself


lol... sounds like me







... i have who knows how many asorted pieces of gear i got given that i have no idea what to do with







(though most are older then 295s)


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Derick's photoshop skills seem to have fooled you all.


QFT.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... sounds like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i have who knows how many asorted pieces of gear i got given that i have no idea what to do with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though most are older then 295s)


You should give me stuff


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> You should give me stuff


lol... good idea... i think ill probably do a freebe with a bunch o random old gear when i start cleaning out for my next build


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... good idea... i think ill probably do a freebe with a bunch o random old gear when i start cleaning out for my next build


YES! Everybody loves free stuff


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ooook that's enough.
> Picture time.


Quoted because most of you guys probably missed it from all the spam in this thread.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quoted because most of you guys probably missed it from all the spam in this thread.


Do I get a prize for spam? Cause it's really yummy


----------



## derickwm

It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


Just need someone to poste pics of you wasted. And there better be strippers.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Just need someone to poste pics of you wasted. And there better be strippers.


Does it count if Derick is the one stripping?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They haven't been mentioned here. Nobody knows what they'll be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> This included myself
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quoted because most of you guys probably missed it from all the spam in this thread.


Spam... I see no spam...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Does it count if Derick is the one stripping?


Pics or it didn't happen. That would also count as an update.


----------



## derickwm

Well. Just ordered this and this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171592

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## PR-Imagery

Crickey that card is fast; was wondering why it was so expensive.

*Shooting some high data-rate video are we?







*


----------



## derickwm

Only for you


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well. Just ordered this and this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171592
> Happy Birthday to me


Sweet...

Specifications
Capacity
64GB
Speed Class Rating
UHS Speed Class 1
Read Speed
up to 95 MB/s
Write Speed
up to 90 MB/s

That's the same as a mech drive... Last time I looked at one of these it was about 15 MB/s...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> *Shooting some high data-rate video are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Video is technically a series of pics, so I will allow a video as well.


----------



## Fuganater

Very nice


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Only for you


How sweet









What is that going in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> That's the same as a mech drive... Last time I looked at one of these it was about 15 MB/s...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> *Shooting some high data-rate video are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Video is technically a series of pics, so I will allow a video as well.
Click to expand...

*Waits for Class 10 32GB card to finish writing a 5 frame RAW 5k burst*


----------



## derickwm

Just in my D7000









I've been long overdue to upgrade my Class 4 cards from long ago.


----------



## deafboy

You, you're still up?!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


You're going to be so hungover...


----------



## Paradigm84

Happy burfday from your official stalker Derick.









I left you a present on your bed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


He can know legally view PG-13 movies.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Happy burfday from your official stalker Derick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left you a present on your bed.


Godfather style?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Godfather style?


The one time having a horse mask would be at all relevant and I can't find it.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> He can know legally view PG-13 movies.


lol, owned


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The one time having a horse mask would be at all relevant and I can't find it.



Related: Amazingly, I am not dead! Blue skies today, even. A few brown-outs, but nothing stops the folding









On topic: a new SR-2 for ya, huzzah! Does this acquisition + all the GTX 295's push back that 5-week deadline you were talking about?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


Happy birthday derick! It's my dad's birthday today as well. Taking him out to lunch to his favorite BBQ place


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have that exact mask, but I can't find it anywhere, I guess Derick must have kept it.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*


Just came into this thread and saw the 295's, my exact reaction.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And jeans. And sweaters. And shoes.


I went shopping too







.

But when I was buying some jeans at Levi's I reached into a stack and the cardboard tag slid underneath my thumb nail. WORST. PAPER. CUT. EVER. Just reinforcing how much I hate/suck at shopping.

But I'd like to spend $1500 on a laptop, vitamins, a Zeo sleep monitor, and a Heart Rate Variability trainer... Yeah... Biohacking is cool stuff







.

OT! Wha... Wh... 32?!... and a phase change... I'm so lost...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just came into this thread and saw the 295's, my exact reaction.


Mine was more like....


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just came into this thread and saw the 295's, my exact reaction.


What makes it worse was I think I got derrick talking about them in the first place.


----------



## derickwm

Nah they've been in the works for a while now









I can't wait for my new SR-2


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Happy Birthday Derick.

SR2...........FTW.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks B-Neg!

I should have some updates coming that I think you'll approve of


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's my burfdayyyyyyy. Don't expect updates for like...three days


Happy birthday - and whatever you've been told in the past; Yes. vomit is conductive. It WILL ruin electronics. Never OC while drinking/hungover. It will only end in tears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Just need someone to poste pics of you wasted. And there better be strippers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Does it count if Derick is the one stripping?


I agree with the call for pics or it didn't happen. And yes, deafboy, that would totally count








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah they've been in the works for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my new SR-2


Are you going to be selling any of the extras? I can always use more GPUs, especially since they're going to be fixing the points structure to make GPU folding worth it again.


----------



## ikem

still need a home for that z9...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks B-Neg!
> I should have some updates coming that I think you'll approve of


These updates,do they contain tits and guns?
If they do...


----------



## derickwm

No guns.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No guns.


But boobies are in?
I can live with that.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No guns.


1 out of 2 isn't bad... that's almost half.


----------



## derickwm

Picked up some things from the huge Danger Den liquidation sale


----------



## BritishBob

Any time to do updates when they come in? I have found myself using this build to help me deal with the fact I am unable to complete my own...









Soon my pretty... Soon...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Any time to do updates when they come in? I have found myself using this build to help me deal with the fact I am unable to complete my own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon my pretty... Soon...


Pff if you think derick is going to finish then you're probably mistaken! The DD should probably arrive soon I would have thought, not far from them to D.


----------



## Nitrogannex

A Brand-New picture of GTX 690 Already in the mail











^proof

anyway, you should really share some wealth, i can't even afford my case to start modding it:sad-smile


----------



## derickwm

Half of me wants to buy Xeons for Z9... the other half wants to finish the SR-2/STH10


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Half of me wants to buy Xeons for Z9... *the other half wants to finish the SR-2*/STH10


This half should win that fight.......


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Half of me wants to buy Xeons for Z9... the other half wants to finish the SR-2/STH10


You can't overclock the new Xeons, go with the SR-2, it's more fun.


----------



## stren

Finish the SR2 first, then finish the skulltrail, then sell the skulltrail to fund the Z9.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You can't overclock the new Xeons, go with the SR-2, it's more fun.


It's also worth it just for the STH10 IMO


----------



## derickwm

Anyone want to buy a Skulltrail setup


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Anyone want to buy a Skulltrail setup


is it afordable? (like under $5)


----------



## pepejovi

Sell all the things and move to Sweden.


----------



## Jeppzer

^ It's happening.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Anyone want to buy a Skulltrail setup


You can't sell it until you've finished the SR-2 otherwise you have no computer to use


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Anyone want to buy a Skulltrail setup


i might







how much?


----------



## derickwm

I won't sell before I at least can take some pictures of the South Bridge block and new CPU blocks mounted.

Why isn't my post showing up...


----------



## barkinos98

i wish i had money to buy an old setup (well at least one thats a bit on the expensive side compared to its age) i understand it tho, its like a rolls. it was expensive when it released, still a bit expensive. maybe another day man


----------



## eskamobob1

I may bite on the skull trail if u would throw in the duo pcb 295 blocks


----------



## derickwm

Sure. PM me if serious.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Finish the SR2 first, then finish the skulltrail, then sell the skulltrail to fund the Z9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You can't sell it until you've finished the SR-2 otherwise you have no computer to use


These....lol.

But I am going to add a stipulation...not allowed to sell any of the rigs until I see them.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> These....lol.
> But I am going to add a stipulation...not allowed to sell any of the rigs until I see them.


If you didn't notice, derick already put up some gtx 295 dual PCB waterblocks on the OCN marketplace.


----------



## derickwm

You better come see them soon...


----------



## deafboy

You were suppose to bring your **** up here...


----------



## derickwm

Then my registration expired... then my license expired.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then my registration expired... then my license expired.


Well bring it up when you come up then... that being said, I am busy Wednesday.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then my registration expired... then my license expired.


You don't need a license to drive ..


----------



## derickwm

Right...

Monday is the day people. Both my DD orders and my SR-2 come in. Lastly some stuff comes in on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## deafboy

Remember that time when you wanted a DD case...then got the STH10?

Yeah...


----------



## derickwm

Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?

Yep.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> Yep.


Lol... Win


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> Yep.


yup...

you remember when you had a RIVE, 3930k, and a 7970?

Yup.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> yup...
> 
> you remember when you had a RIVE, 3930k, and a 7970?
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

Yup

you remember when it was halloween themed?

Yup.


----------



## derickwm

Remember when a year ago I had 1366, and today I still use 1366?

Yep.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yup
> 
> you remember when it was halloween themed?
> 
> Yup.


Remember when ... oh no. You wouldn't remember, not many people do


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Remember when ... oh no. You wouldn't remember, not many people do


Would the question there be ... remember when Derick kept a finished build longer than a week?

trick question, there has never been a finished build.

also trick question, it was before he came to OCN.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when a year ago I had 1366, and today I still use 1366?
> 
> Yep.


Have you sold the 32 295's yet? You've had them for a while and they are boring now.


----------



## derickwm

The concept of a "finished build" doesn't even sit with me. I don't believe the idea actually exists.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The concept of a "finished build" doesn't even sit with me. I don't believe the idea actually exists.


Well I knew that wasn't going to last long...lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The concept of a "finished build" doesn't even sit with me. I don't believe the idea actually exists.


As long as new hardware is released or there is old hardware to buy, this build log will continue.

I can't believe it's at nearly 4k posts even though it's been cleaned several times.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> yup...
> 
> you remember when you had a RIVE, 3930k, and a 7970?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> you remember when it was halloween themed?
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

...Halloween themed? When?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> yup...
> 
> you remember when you had a RIVE, 3930k, and a 7970?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> you remember when it was halloween themed?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Halloween themed? When?
Click to expand...

When he had orange RAM and a UD7? Or I may be thinking of another build log/ someone else, so much on OCN.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Remember when this build started with a G1.Assassin and 4 GTX8800s?
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> yup...
> 
> you remember when you had a RIVE, 3930k, and a 7970?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> you remember when it was halloween themed?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Halloween themed? When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he had orange RAM and a UD7? Or I may be thinking of another build log/ someone else, so much on OCN.
Click to expand...

...Orange accents != Halloween theme, despite what Derick says.


----------



## barkinos98

derick did you go to PNY and ask for overstock 295 or something? im sure theres no other way of getting 32 of the same card which is old and not manufactured anymore


----------



## BritishBob

This build, was at some point Halloween themed.


----------



## derickwm

Still is. Just slow progress


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Still is. Just slow progress


Orange accents != Halloween theme, as i have tried to tell you at least a gazillion times










Put a pumpkin sticker on it or something!


----------



## derickwm

Eventually!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eventually!


You seem to be saying that a lot in this thread


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The concept of a "finished build" doesn't even sit with me. I don't believe the idea actually exists.


lol I know that I have pretty much finished my build, but then I found a nice motherboard, a nice case, a nice graphics card... it'll be finished when I run out of money.


----------



## stren

That's why he needed the skull reservoir but....


----------



## derickwm

Oh yeah... Forgot about that


----------



## Nitrogannex

Remember when this was a build log instead of people just complaining about the lack of updates


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Remember when this was a build log instead of people just complaining about the lack of updates


I don't remember the last time someone complained about a lack of updates.


----------



## CTRLurself

Remember when this was a build log and not just people reminiscing about it being a build log


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> derick did you go to PNY and ask for overstock 295 or something? im sure theres no other way of getting 32 of the same card which is old and not manufactured anymore


You have not met the Stan


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You have not met the Stan


How DID you do that if I may ask?


----------



## derickwm

Stahp.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> How DID you do that if I may ask?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stahp.


K.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stahp.


Ah







... But y?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But y?


Because you touch yugiohs at night.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because you touch yugiohs at night.


Probrem?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because you touch yugiohs at night.


I mean I guess it's possible, but I really don't remember anyone named yugiohs


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because you touch yugiohs at night.


i used to touch them at and after school and we did it with friends (boy that sounds VERY wrong)


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a 460 2win or a 560 448, of which you appear to have shoved your finger into the fan?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


your doing it wrong... the fans arnt supposed to have blades in the first place







... lol jk... had the same thing happen to one of my 5870s


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> your doing it wrong... the fans arnt supposed to have blades in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol jk... had the same thing happen to one of my 5870s


What did you do to the 5870?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> What did you do to the 5870?


it was just a lower quality cooler.... it shot me in the leg wile it was running (who needs a side pannel?







) and it was like $30 ro RMA it... since i dont realy ramp up speeds on the card now, i just didnt bother... no clicking or anything under normal use (even OCed)


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> it was just a lower quality cooler.... it shot me in the leg wile it was running (who needs a side pannel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it was like $30 ro RMA it... since i dont realy ramp up speeds on the card now, i just didnt bother... no clicking or anything under normal use (even OCed)


LOL, at least you don't have the comptuer up on your desk like I do (although I do use a side panel).

That's really weird actually, never heard of anything like that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> it was just a lower quality cooler.... it shot me in the leg wile it was running (who needs a side pannel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it was like $30 ro RMA it... since i dont realy ramp up speeds on the card now, i just didnt bother... no clicking or anything under normal use (even OCed)


If there is an actual problem with noise, you could just remove the broken fan, and just have the two.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If there is an actual problem with noise, you could just remove the broken fan, and just have the two.


only two fans on my 5870 (its a saphire UD)... but i would just get an accelero or WC if there was anyways


----------



## Jackeduphard

y ... so .. beautiful!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks Jack









Making use of my 38mm fans


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making use of my 38mm fans


.................


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making use of my 38mm fans


lol dem panaflos


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making use of my 38mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


38mm fans? Your case must be tiny.


----------



## derickwm

38mm thick


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 38mm thick


I remember our conversation from before.









Also nearly 8k posts for you.


----------



## kakee

Tiny, is it?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 38mm thick


Wow, you're tiny..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 38mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're tiny..
Click to expand...

I can attest otherwise.


----------



## derickwm

Packages have arrived. I repeat packages have arrived.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packages have arrived. I repeat packages have arrived.


(first time I've said this)

Pics or it didn't happen

(gotta say stuff like that to be like the cool kids.)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packages have arrived. I repeat packages have arrived.


I assume that you didn't ship with DHL then, otherwise that packages would have been mistakenly shipped to Antarctica.


----------



## Rbby258

PRICTUREEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS







please


----------



## derickwm

My loot from DD









So lonely









That's better









Getting all exposed and vulnerable









Nice, tight fit









More pictures to come. Going to be a long night...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I assume that you didn't ship with DHL then, otherwise that packages would have been mistakenly shipped to Antarctica.


So _that's_ why I keep getting all these things..


----------



## Citra

It's a new milestone for derick, he finally got some 2011 cpus.


----------



## derickwm

Not really when you put it that way. I've had 2 3930ks


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not really when you put it that way. I've had 2 3930ks


the question is how long did you have them for


----------



## derickwm

The first one a month or so. The second...maybe 2 months?


----------



## Fuganater

What mobo is thta?


----------



## pepejovi

Asus P5B Deluxe.


----------



## derickwm

Asus Z9PE-D8 WS.


----------



## Fuganater

So that and an SR-2 now? Damn...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Asus P5B Deluxe.


umadbro?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Asus P5B Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> umadbro?
Click to expand...

No, i actually thought that was what it was.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8 WS.


How is that motherboard for HTPC usage? I'm looking at a 2P system for my next HTPC since I can't stand only getting 30 FPS from movies...

Oh, and folding benchmarks better come soon...


----------



## ikem

woot finally... im sure they are es cpus, but what model? you will have some fun with it


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How is that motherboard for HTPC usage? I'm looking at a 2P system for my next HTPC since I can't stand only getting 30 FPS from movies...
> 
> Oh, and folding benchmarks better come soon...


do you make a million every time you take a dump









[SIZE]also not to be boring but 30fps is the max the human eye could recognize[/SIZE]


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> also not to be boring but 30fps is the max the human eye could recognize


I still like 100hz monitors investment in much needed


----------



## Paradigm84

Progress in this build log? Nope, I'm out, change scares me.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Derick. I found you a keyboard. http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again/0_50#post_18541734


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Derick. I found you a keyboard. http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again/0_50#post_18541734


Derick is far too hipster for that.

Derick's keyboard consists of Pepe sitting at a keyboard and Derick pokes him with sticks to make him type.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> [SIZE]also not to be boring but 30fps is the max the human eye could recognize[/SIZE]


I can tell the difference between 30, 60 and 120 FPS easily. That said, I still bought an IPS monitor and prefer to max out the settings over getting 60 FPS constantly.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Derick is far too hipster for that.
> Derick's keyboard consists of Pepe sitting at a keyboard and Derick pokes him with sticks to make him type.


and he enjoys every second of it


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Derick. I found you a keyboard. http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again/0_50#post_18541734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick is far too hipster for that.
> 
> Derick's keyboard consists of Pepe sitting at a keyboard and Derick pokes him with sticks to make him type.
Click to expand...

I can confirm this.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I can tell the difference between 30, 60 and 120 FPS easily. That said, I still bought an IPS monitor and prefer to max out the settings over getting 60 FPS constantly.


I haven't tried 120 yet, but I have to admit 40 fps really bugs me. I'd rather turn down settings and at least average 60fps. Mind you the only game that I can't max on my U3011 is sleeping dogs lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I haven't tried 120 yet, but I have to admit 40 fps really bugs me. I'd rather turn down settings and at least average 60fps. Mind you the only game that I can't max on my U3011 is sleeping dogs lol.


I have a friend with a 120Hz monitor. I find that it is smoother, but I don't know if I could ever tell a difference in game. I'd expect that input lag would make more of a difference for me than the frame rate above 60.

The monitor I ordered was an Asus PA238Q, so I can increase it to 75 Hz and see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.

What did I miss?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.
> What did I miss?


derick bought socket 2011 xeons for the z9, 32 GTX295s and a GTX480 waterblock









and that's just the last week

before that he broke his SR2 and that was about it

new SR2 should arrive today


----------



## derickwm

I was _officially_ accepted into the study in Prague program this morning









I have a lot more pictures from last night, Z9 is up and running. Quite smoothly if I do say so myself


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was _officially_ accepted into the study in Prague program this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more pictures from last night, Z9 is up and running. Quite smoothly if I do say so myself


Congrats.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was _officially_ accepted into the study in Prague program this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more pictures from last night, Z9 is up and running. Quite smoothly if I do say so myself


OCN Marketplace:

Sell: Aldri Fornoyd build log


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was _officially_ accepted into the study in Prague program this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more pictures from last night, Z9 is up and running. Quite smoothly if I do say so myself


Grats







... What u going to study?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8 WS.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that motherboard for HTPC usage? I'm looking at a 2P system for my next HTPC since I can't stand only getting 30 FPS from movies...
> 
> Oh, and folding benchmarks better come soon...
Click to expand...

I wouldn't recommend it for an HTPC. Chips too expensive and it's more of a server board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> woot finally... im sure they are es cpus, but what model? you will have some fun with it


The big ones








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Derick. I found you a keyboard. http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again/0_50#post_18541734


OOO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Derick. I found you a keyboard. http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again/0_50#post_18541734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick is far too hipster for that.
> 
> Derick's keyboard consists of Pepe sitting at a keyboard and Derick pokes him with sticks to make him type.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I can tell the difference between 30, 60 and 120 FPS easily. That said, I still bought an IPS monitor and prefer to max out the settings over getting 60 FPS constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried 120 yet, but I have to admit 40 fps really bugs me. I'd rather turn down settings and at least average 60fps. Mind you the only game that I can't max on my U3011 is sleeping dogs lol.
Click to expand...

I'm not picky about 120Hz but I do prefer at least 60 for games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.
> 
> What did I miss?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> derick bought socket 2011 xeons for the z9, 32 GTX295s and a GTX480 waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's just the last week
> 
> before that he broke his SR2 and that was about it
> 
> new SR2 should arrive today
Click to expand...

And I'm going to Prague








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was _officially_ accepted into the study in Prague program this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more pictures from last night, Z9 is up and running. Quite smoothly if I do say so myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... What u going to study?
Click to expand...

Film & Management


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not picky about 120Hz but I do prefer at least 60 for games.


Well, anyone who says that they don't prefer 60 or higher is a liar.


----------



## derickwm

Fitting measurement on SR-2, those are all temp fittings









Skulltrail is happy with new blocks.

Z9 is up and running


----------



## Jeppzer

Pictshures!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Yay, a 590. That's one of the sexiest designs that I have seen. Form over functionality FTW!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Honestly Some truly amazing stuff

also, congrats on Prague, hope everything goes well


----------



## GREG MISO

I knew there was a school dedicated to spaghetti sauce! My life is complete.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


So. Creepy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Honestly Some truly amazing stuff
> 
> also, congrats on Prague, hope everything goes well


Thanks


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## pepejovi

Derick, blur in photos is cool and all, but when the photo is 97,5% blur, it becomes a little much


----------



## derickwm

It's what happens when I'm too lazy to get the tripod and have crappy lighting







dat F/1.4


----------



## Paradigm84

Cool updates, but:


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cool updates, but:


lol...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cool updates, but:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's what happens when I'm too lazy to get the tripod and have crappy lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat F/1.4
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Which, wanna buy some old Camera lenses to help fund my Build?
Click to expand...

No. Want to buy all my stuff so I can travel?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Want to buy all my stuff so I can travel?


Trade Perhaps?


----------



## derickwm

PM me.


----------



## Paradigm84

3820 + RIVE for SR-2 + Chips, it's a fair deal trust me.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 3820 + RIVE for SR-2 + Chips, it's a fair deal trust me.


It's a good job your avatar is so cute


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's a good job your avatar is so cute


A good thing?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> These updates,do they contain tits and guns?
> If they do...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No guns.


Where's my tits update then lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's a good job your avatar is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good thing?
Click to expand...

He's English.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> These updates,do they contain tits and guns?
> If they do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's my tits update then lol
Click to expand...

Hey I'm still bringing up updates. My working SR-2 board is here


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 3820 + RIVE for SR-2 + Chips, it's a fair deal trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good job your avatar is so cute
Click to expand...

I will throw in a semi-functional sound card and a handwritten message.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Where's my tits update then lol












Close enough


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He's English.
> Hey I'm still bringing up updates. My working SR-2 board is here


OH OH me want to see the NEW SR-2!

&
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough


lol nice


----------



## derickwm

That purple wig is still in my car lol

Pics coming soon.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Haha oh yes. Gloves, wig, cat in the hat hat, and ... what was the last thing ?


----------



## derickwm

Sunglasses


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough


On the Nitro Female Rating Scale I give..........8.7/10


----------



## ikem

your cooling to hardware ratio needs to be higher.... sorry for the crappy phone pic... exterior panels in the making...


----------



## derickwm

The ratio is pretty even... I think in the STH10 the hardware costs less than the cooling and such.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> your cooling to hardware ratio needs to be higher.... sorry for the crappy phone pic... exterior panels in the making...


LOL! You sir, have won the internet.


----------



## deafboy

FIRE SALE!


----------



## Fuganater

You make me so mad I missed the DD fire sale... Damn this time differance!


----------



## derickwm

SR-2 all hooked up. Only thing stopping me from turning it on is I'm out if distiller water


----------



## BritishBob

Kettle...


----------



## PCModderMike

So from what I've gathered over the last few pages, you're moving....and selling all your stuff? I want in.


----------



## derickwm

In on moving or buying my stuff?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In on moving or buying my stuff?


Well I was referring to buying some stuff....didn't think I knew you well enough to come along to where you're moving








But if you're open to that, I will consider.


----------



## derickwm

Lol









Buy my stuff and we'll talk


----------



## barkinos98

you can always possibly open a huge FS thread... also you should get a LD while you're in prague


----------



## derickwm

I have a FS thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1324582/fs-dericks-going-to-prague-huge-sale


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have a FS thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324582/fs-dericks-going-to-prague-huge-sale


YES!!!! *checks piggy bank*


----------



## StormX2

wow.. thats quite the for sale page

let me know if your feeling gfenerous on a 295, otherwise im too poor for me hobby these days.

Sux that your getting rid of everything


----------



## golfergolfer

YES!!!! *checks piggy bank* .... empty >.>


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wow.. thats quite the for sale page
> let me know if your feeling gfenerous on a 295, otherwise im too poor for me hobby these days.
> Sux that your getting rid of everything


oh yeah derick, $100 for a dual gpu is awesome, and it still kinda performs very well. you might and hopefully get a pm about one or two


----------



## nategr8ns

I should SLI a pair of 295s on an old 939 system...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I should SLI a pair of 295s on an old 939 system...


I'm probably going to jump on two of these and just slap them in a folding rig or something.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Ygpm derick







... And I may pick up some stuff here, but derick doesn't haven any dual pcb 295s, so Ill have to find them somewhere else


----------



## Fuganater

I'd pick up a few if I could. Just not the right time right now.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wow.. thats quite the for sale page
> 
> let me know if your feeling gfenerous on a 295, otherwise im too poor for me hobby these days.
> 
> Sux that your getting rid of everything


Not getting rid of *everything.* Keeping the SR-2/STH10 and everything involved with that rig. Just the "extra" rigs are being sold.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wow.. thats quite the for sale page
> 
> let me know if your feeling gfenerous on a 295, otherwise im too poor for me hobby these days.
> 
> Sux that your getting rid of everything
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting rid of *everything.* Keeping the SR-2/STH10 and everything involved with that rig. Just the "extra" rigs are being sold.
Click to expand...

I can't imagine the shipping on the Caselabs would make it feasible.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I should SLI a pair of 295s on an old 939 system...


lol that would be very funny

and I woul dhope that the 295 is still good, my 275 still does me well, grantged I dont buy new games so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not getting rid of *everything.* Keeping the SR-2/STH10 and everything involved with that rig. Just the "extra" rigs are being sold.


well thats good to hear ;p

btw, anyone know what teh 295 equivalent of todays GPU would be?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> lol that would be very funny
> and I woul dhope that the 295 is still good, my 275 still does me well, grantged I dont buy new games so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats good to hear ;p
> btw, anyone know what teh 295 equivalent of todays GPU would be?


GtX 690s are today's new versions of the cards. Maybe in direct comparison a 650 or 650 ti?


----------



## StormX2

nahh how can that be?

650 are junk i thought


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> GtX 690s are today's new versions of the cards. Maybe in direct comparison a 650 or 650 ti?


And 300W of power consumption







... None the less still beast of cards...i love them







... Favorite system I ever had was skulltrail with 2x dual pcb 295s


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nahh how can that be?
> 
> 650 are junk i thought


They are coming up to 4 years old though.


----------



## derickwm

*I'm pretty sure* when SLI scaling is good they're on a 480 level. Which equals a 570, which equals a 660~660ti ish level. AMIRITE?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure* when SLI scaling is good they're on a 480 level. Which equals a 570, which equals a 660~660ti ish level. AMIRITE?


Sounds about right.

Keep your 590 until late Dec.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sounds about right.
> Keep your 590 until late Dec.


why what's coming then? 8970? 780?

Yeah that would be my guess. How much vram do these have again? No DX11 either right?


----------



## Fuganater

7xx series won't be out till 2014 I think.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure* when SLI scaling is good they're on a 480 level. Which equals a 570, which equals a 660~660ti ish level. AMIRITE?


Ur logic seems sound to me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sounds about right.
> Keep your 590 until late Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why what's coming then? 8970? 780?
> 
> Yeah that would be my guess. How much vram do these have again? No DX11 either right?
Click to expand...

No, that's when I'd have money for the 590.









I thought the 7xx series would be out in Q1 2013. I want to upgrade my GPU but even if the 780 was out in Q1 next year when I have the money, I'd most likely have to go for a reference card instead of one of EVGA double video memory cards, so a 590 would be a good hold over.

But I very much doubt the 590 will still be for sale in a week or two, let alone around xmas.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure* when SLI scaling is good they're on a 480 level. Which equals a 570, which equals a 660~660ti ish level. AMIRITE?


Yes but no DX11


----------



## derickwm

Meh... sounds like an important feature but only the hardcore will miss it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... What derick said







most my games don't use DX 11 (I'm just cool like that







)... But yah... DX 11 is good if ur really into the very new titles, but not so big of a deal otherwise


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... What derick said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most my games don't use DX 11 (I'm just cool like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... But yah... DX 11 is good if ur really into the very new titles, but not so big of a deal otherwise


I only play BF3 because it looks so good lol


----------



## Fuganater

The 295's are now meant for folding rigs. You could always send 4+ my way derick to fold for OCN while you are gone.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Stolt av å være norsk!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Stolt av å være norsk!


You have to post in english or at least provide a translation.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nahh how can that be?
> 650 are junk i thought


as a main card, gtx660-660ti would be def. better but for folding more cores=more ppd (i think)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> The 295's are now meant for folding rigs. You could always send 4+ my way derick to fold for OCN while you are gone.


i can have 4 too







also what a weird coincidence, when im folding on a PS3 and my budget for a new computer is $3k and derick sells his Z9 rig+ 4 GTX295 for $2.7k


----------



## derickwm

I'll tell you what, buy the Z9 and 3 295s and I'll throw one in for free


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll tell you what, buy the Z9 and 3 295s and I'll throw one in for free


Cuttin Deals SON!


----------



## derickwm

Deals on wheels, I GOT 'EM HERE


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have to post in english or at least provide a translation.


"proud to be Norwegian"


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll tell you what, buy the Z9 and 3 295s and I'll throw one in for free


if it stays in till december (hopefully) im in.







GLWS in the meantime tho!


----------



## barkinos98

also, to whom it may concern, if anyone buys 7 blocks and 295's, you can use them as single slot. sure the heat would be deadly, but they manufacture single slot blocks and slot protecty things.

 --7 of these.


----------



## derickwm

Lol. I leave Seattle on the 20th of this month


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol. I leave Seattle on the 20th of this month


aw man! you know, shipping it directly to me would be cheaper for me and you, otherwise i would have to get them shipped to USA and then use myus.com etc etc.


----------



## Paradigm84

I've just seen the prices of those chips for the Z9, like woah.










Also would a GTX 590 be considerably better than a reference 580 at 1440p? I can't seem to find any benchmarks comparing them.


----------



## derickwm

Well considering a 590 is basically two slightly downclocked 580s, I'd say it'd be a pretty decent improvement


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well considering a 590 is basically two slightly downclocked 580s, I'd say it'd be a pretty decent improvement


I just wasn't sure in regards to the video RAM.

I want to buy it so bad but it's whether to get a monitor or a GPU first.


----------



## eskamobob1

both at the same time







... lol... if you plan on going bogger the 1440 in the future, you gunna wana go with AMD GPUs if im being honest... the 590 is a beast card, but mainly for lower resolutions then multi 1440... that said, dual 590s will tear anything up to 3x1080 (ik its more pixels then 1440 btw) and fit on an mATX board









EDIT: not trying to lose you sale derick, but though i should let him know


----------



## derickwm

Obviously a GPU...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> both at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... if you plan on going bogger the 1440 in the future, you gunna wana go with AMD GPUs if im being honest... the 590 is a beast card, but mainly for lower resolutions then multi 1440... that said, dual 590s will tear anything up to 3x1080 (ik its more pixels then 1440 btw) and fit on an mATX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not trying to lose you sale derick, but though i should let him know


The maximum I would ever go up to is 1440p, I don't think my desk would hold any more monitor real estate.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Obviously a GPU...


Well I would get it but I'd have to wait until mid-December-ish to buy it and as I said before, I'm not convinced you will have it for very much longer at that price.


----------



## eskamobob1

at 1440 a 590 tears







truly an amazing card imo... nvidia makes realy nice dual GPU cards IMO


----------



## derickwm

I guess I could have just told you myself since that's what I'm currently running lololol

I've been maxing all my games with 60FPS. I don't play BF3 though


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... so jc... what are you keeping?


----------



## derickwm

SR-2/chips/ram, all sponsored items, and anything else that is in the STH10. Hoping to keep the Ares but for now have them up to see if there is any interest.


----------



## Paradigm84

I want this card now but I haven't got the funds.









If you happen to still have the card by late December then I will pay extra for it Derick.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... saounds good







... im kinda curious how stangely ppl will look at you in prauge carting an STH10 up to your room


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... saounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... im kinda curious how stangely ppl will look at you in prauge carting an STH10 up to your room


That case is probably bigger than most of their transportation


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> That case is probably bigger than most of their transportation


lol... speaking of which, i hope you can drive a stick derick







... and left hand drive threw me prity hard when i first tried... just bout have my friend a heart attack when i put it in reverse instead of 1st


----------



## derickwm

I can drive a stick. I learned on my way up from AZ to Seattle









First busy highway experience while driving stick in downtown LA. It was awesome. I drive like an ass now though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can drive a stick. I learned on my way up from AZ to Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First busy highway experience while driving stick in downtown LA. It was awesome. I drive like an ass now though.


lol... its all good







... and i learned on a 3 on teh tree double clutch tractor that my friends dad made me drive up a mud hill







... took me like a month, but im confidant that because i can do that that i can drive prity much anything short of a semi (though i would like to try just because)... and my current car has a different engagement point for every gear (old car, dont ask), so sitting in traffic on the five kills my calf like no other (first engages close to the floor wile 2nd, teh gear i use to go between 10 and 30, engages like half way up)


----------



## nategr8ns

If there's anything left in Seattle when you leave, I've got plenty of storage room







.

But wait, your last location (that meant anything) was definitely not anything I recognized near Seattle. Did you just drop by for a month or something? lol


----------



## derickwm

I went to uni in Seattle, then went off and worked somewhere for 4 months. Now I'm back for a bit before taking off again.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I went to uni in Seattle, then went off and worked somewhere for 4 months. Now I'm back for a bit before taking off again.


Nice. I assume UW or SPU?

<-livin' and learnin' at UW


----------



## derickwm

SU


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I guess I could have just told you myself since that's what I'm currently running lololol
> I've been maxing all my games with 60FPS. I don't play BF3 though


FWIW BF3 can be handled plenty with 2x580s, it's just a question of vram. I have 3x580 3gb cards and my afterburner claims ~2gb at 2560x1600 fully maxed. Does it mean it needs all of that though - I can't really tell you. If you use texture packs on skyrim you'll boost significantly over 2GB though. I upgraded from my 3x480s to the 3gb cards specifically because I would run out of vram before I ran out of raw GPU power. As for raw GPU power, the only game to not really be maxed with 2x580s is sleeping dogs. 3x580s at 900MHz was getting me ~44fps average.

It all depends how much you care about pushing to the limits vs ok maybe I have to turn a few settings down for the odd game here and there if I want an average of 60fps. For the money though 480/580s/590s are bargains.


----------



## Rbby258

2 7950's and sleeping dogs i get around 50fps


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I guess I could have just told you myself since that's what I'm currently running lololol
> I've been maxing all my games with 60FPS. I don't play BF3 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW BF3 can be handled plenty with 2x580s, it's just a question of vram. I have 3x580 3gb cards and my afterburner claims ~2gb at 2560x1600 fully maxed. Does it mean it needs all of that though - I can't really tell you. If you use texture packs on skyrim you'll boost significantly over 2GB though. I upgraded from my 3x480s to the 3gb cards specifically because I would run out of vram before I ran out of raw GPU power. As for raw GPU power, the only game to not really be maxed with 2x580s is sleeping dogs. 3x580s at 900MHz was getting me ~44fps average.
> 
> It all depends how much you care about pushing to the limits vs ok maybe I have to turn a few settings down for the odd game here and there if I want an average of 60fps. For the money though 480/580s/590s are bargains.
Click to expand...

Uh, what? BF3 @ Ultra 1080p averages around 40 fps for me


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not getting rid of everything. Keeping *the SR-2*/STH10 and everything involved with that rig. Just the "extra" rigs are being sold.


----------



## derickwm

Why you mad bro?


----------



## eskamobob1

cause he wanted a new toy







... lol... and i just realized how short of notice the prauge thing was


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why you mad bro?


Lol

And also, why don't you ever quote?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Lol
> And also, why don't you ever quote?


? derick quotes... she just doesnt go crazy with it like we do


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> ? derick quotes... she just doesnt go crazy with it like we do


I have not seen derick with a quote in her post for like ever, except every once in a while she multi-quote like 10 things then reply.


----------



## Jeppzer

Yea, sr-2 was about the one thing I could have seen myself buying.


----------



## derickwm

Really? You would have bought another? PM me. I'll buy it back from you when they kick me out of Prague and I have to move to Sweden.


----------



## axipher

Looking great man


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Really? You would have bought another? PM me. I'll buy it back from you when they kick me out of Prague and I have to move to Sweden.


Rich much lol?


----------



## derickwm

Thanks Axi


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Rich much lol?


One of those is dead.


----------



## ikem

woot glad to see the new one in!

also heheheheheheh this looks so wrong...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


though u had pulled some kind of black magic when i saw this... i felt my wallet start to get thinner before i even realized it was two boards







... and may i ask why you have 2 SR-2s? :wht: i though one broke sop u replaced it... not replaced it and got a second









EDIT: that realy is a sexy board... i love how sleek it is for how much power it packs


----------



## Jeppzer

Really? You focus on two sr-2's and ignore the thirtytwo 295's?









Hmm..


----------



## derickwm

First one was used, fried, no warranty. Bought a second from the Egg cause they were cheap and $50 over a used one was worth the warranty.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... nice







... and u better make itg a straighter connection between the mobo and left CPU block... that conection just looks wrong







... lol and same with between the right hand ram and CPU now that i look closer


----------



## derickwm

Those pics were from last night. They've been straightened some since. It's all wired up now, only thing stopping it from being done is my laziness to go buy some distilled water


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and u better make itg a straighter connection between the mobo and left CPU block... that conection just looks wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol and same with between the right hand ram and CPU now that i look closer


Just line all the connectors up and get an industrial pump. Rely on water pressure and flow-rate alone to get the water from fitting to fitting.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those pics were from last night. They've been straightened some since. It's all wired up now, only thing stopping it from being done is my laziness to go buy some distilled water


Buy?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just line all the connectors up and get an industrial pump. Rely on water pressure and flow-rate alone to get the water from fitting to fitting.


did this on a construction site once... didnt have a long enough hose, so we shot the watter over the fence into the water truck... just found teh angle needed and let it rest there tied down wile filling teh truck


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those pics were from last night. They've been straightened some since. It's all wired up now, only thing stopping it from being done is my laziness to go buy some distilled water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy?
Click to expand...

Yes?


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

Pics showing you actually doing that pls.


----------



## Jeppzer

Tomarrah. Now I'm napping. need to be at work in.. uh.. about 5 hours.


----------



## derickwm

Go to work.
Make money.
Buy my stuff.
???
Profit.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> woot glad to see the new one in!
> also heheheheheheh this looks so wrong...


Is there a computer in there? You should drill some holes for ventilation and name it the box of shame.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... thats not very nice







... an does anyone know what the skulltrail NB block is called? i know i had one, but i cant fond who made it or what it was called


----------



## derickwm

http://www.dangerden.com/store/mpc-x38-x48-x58.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23383


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/mpc-x38-x48-x58.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23383


lol... could have sworn the one i use to have was like steel plated on top, but that works just fine... ty


----------



## derickwm

It matches the blocks already on there as well


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It matches the blocks already on there as well


and since im a bit OCD, that works better then the one i was thinking of anyways... lol.. but now my procrastination skills are kicking in and instead of writing my paper i am determined to figure out what block i was talking about before is called









EDIT: IT WAS A D-TEK BLOCK!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It matches the blocks already on there as well


Why hadn't you bought that already?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Why hadn't you bought that already?


she bought 2 and sold them before she could even take off the original HS


----------



## Nitrogannex

Eww Barbs


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Eww Barbs


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Yah... Y u using barbs derick? I can understand on the skulltrail if ur going for a legacy look, but y on the SR-2?


----------



## derickwm

DD fire sale...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> DD fire sale...


fair enough... well now that you are unloading your rediculous amount of gear, you gunna go with compressions?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Eww Barbs


Comps are big fat and ulgy. at least 7/16 + are.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... I agree if ur talking about over all, but I think the big companies have the outside down prity well atleast







... And jc... Where for the random 7/16 come from?


----------



## Fuganater

7/16 is the biggest tubing I will use. I've used 3/8 comps before cuz they were sponsored to me and they aren't horrible but they still stick out a ton.


----------



## barkinos98

hey derick, if you ever think of giving away those GTX295 because you cant carry them, you can always send me 1-2 of them its also kinda bad for me that you're going on the 20th, i get the money around christmas :/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey derick, if you ever think of giving away those GTX295 because you cant carry them, you can always send me 1-2 of them its also kinda bad for me that you're going on the 20th, i get the money around christmas :/


Derick definitely should have planned more around your schedule


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick definitely should have planned more around your schedule


oh lol thats not what i meant, he'll probably sell them anyways. its just i want them too


----------



## nategr8ns

What's wrong with barbs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> SU


Too far south for me...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey derick, if you ever think of giving away those GTX295 because you cant carry them, you can always send me 1-2 of them its also kinda bad for me that you're going on the 20th, i get the money around christmas :/
> 
> 
> 
> Derick definitely should have planned more around your schedule
Click to expand...

Exactly, how dare he, that's also when I have money and I would have bought the 590.









BAD DERICK.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Too far south for me...


That, and Huskies > Redhawks for a long list of reasons, including more phở!









But seriously derick, if the lack of DI water impinges on the longship's FFW, I will show up with a few gallons


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... So jc... How u gunna get this thing to Prague without having it cost more then all the gear in it? Just gunna buy your case it's own seat on the plane?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Too far south for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and Huskies > Redhawks for a long list of reasons, including more phở!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously derick, if the lack of DI water impinges on the longship's FFW, I will show up with a few gallons
Click to expand...

Wait waaaaaaat you live in Seattle Decali









I'll go get some today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... So jc... How u gunna get this thing to Prague without having it cost more then all the gear in it? Just gunna buy your case it's own seat on the plane?


It's staying in Seattle.


----------



## Citra

Macklemore (Y)

You could always send me the computer so I can keep it warm while you're away.


----------



## eskamobob1

Why are you gunna use over there for a computer then? You can't seriously be thinking about something less then 16 threads and 32gb of ram


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> derick bought socket 2011 xeons for the z9, 32 GTX295s and a GTX480 waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's just the last week
> 
> before that he broke his SR2 and that was about it
> 
> new SR2 should arrive today
Click to expand...

...WHY? HOW?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I've been gone for some time, and forty pages have just magically appeared.
> 
> What did I miss?
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

TOO MANY VOLTS


----------



## derickwm

I can't post the video as it violates OCN's TOS but please go visit TechOfTomorrow's YT channel and view their latest video concerning motherboards.org.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> That, and Huskies > Redhawks for a long list of reasons, including more phở!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously derick, if the lack of DI water impinges on the longship's FFW, I will show up with a few gallons


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> TOO MANY VOLTS


who is this directed at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can't post the video as it violates OCN's TOS but please go visit TechOfTomorrow's YT channel and view their latest video concerning motherboards.org.


and so sad







... feel bad for him


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can't post the video as it violates OCN's TOS but please go visit TechOfTomorrow's YT channel and view their latest video concerning motherboards.org.


Wow what a snake.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow that sucks, never really watched their videos but they shouldn't be kicked to the curb like that.


----------



## derickwm

Share it everywhere guys









EX360 & EX120 showed up today.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wow that sucks, never really watched their videos but they shouldn't be kicked to the curb like that.


Yeah, I never really liked him, but that's just not right. Especially the part about embezzling.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Man I loved motherboards.org and tech of tommorow and of course, Elric Phares. I absolutely dispise the Channel Pro crap now.

It brings me so much pleasure to see their website down......


----------



## derickwm

Second SR-2 fried. I'll be contacting Corsair tomorrow.

*This build log is done.*


----------



## derickwm

Alrighty everyone... This isn't my ideal state to post my final photos for this adventure but given the circumstances and setbacks I'm afraid I don't have too much of a choice. This has been a great learning experience for me and kept me quite entertained all summer







Thank you everyone for the immense support you've given!

Of course, none of this would have possible without my extremely generous sponsors. They all support [email protected] and donated a huge amount to the cause. I'd highly recommend any of their products to you










Link to pictures
Link to review


Link to pictures
Link to more pictures
Link to review


Link to pictures


Link to pictures


Link to pictures


Link to pictures


Link to pictures

Without further ado:


































































































































































































































































Thanks everyone for following


----------



## pepejovi

Meh. I guess it's kinda nice, except the tubes are all the wrong color, and the sleeving looks bad.

Get on fb, derick..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ohhhhh pretty.


----------



## nategr8ns

Damn... That is a truly awesome machine.

So what happens to it once you leave Seattle?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Damn... That is a truly awesome machine.
> 
> So what happens to it once you leave Seattle?


He's leaving it, all alone in that cold, dark house.


----------



## wongwarren

Reported for uploading porn


----------



## derickwm

Well, after everything died I lost motivation to really move on and want to do anything else. (Turns out both Ares had died at some point and my ST1500 as well as both SR-2s) When I was accepted to study abroad I had to come up with tuition way faster than expected and sold a decent amount of hardware. What currently remains is all the sponsored gear, Rampage III Black Edition, Intel i7 980, 24GB of Corsair Dominators, and a pair of 7970s. At one point I had Quad fire 7970s but I sold a pair before I left to Prague. I do still have my 4P with everything but chips.

Here are some [crappy] pictures of what the build looked like before I left the country:







The fate of this hardware is still undecided. I set it up to fold while I was away but it doesn't seem to be folding so









I have a plan to continue this build log once I return with some pretty silly ideas but that all depends heavily on a few things, so for now this will serve as a place I'll be posting my reviews of the sponsored hardware, as well as comments or questions people have. Please keep it _relatively_ on topic. Don't want this closed again.

Reviews so far:
Spotswood Radiator Stand
CaseLabs STH10


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ooooo pretty.


----------



## stren

you need some white balance or something that orange looks red!


----------



## derickwm

Those pictures need a lot more than white balance. Not going to bother to edit cell phone pics though.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those pictures need a lot more than white balance. Not going to bother to edit cell phone pics though.


I believe my title for best picture quality has been challenged


----------



## pepejovi

Such a bad build...


----------



## derickwm

Pepe I will have you thread banned.


----------



## pepejovi

At least it's not "Halloween Themed" anymore


----------



## eskamobob1

Wow... U had a crazy unlucky spurt for a while there... Atleast we know that your STH10 won't be going anywhere


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Wow... U had a crazy unlucky spurt for a while there... Atleast we know that your STH10 won't be going anywhere


He'll probably somehow short on that too, causing it to melt or something..


----------



## Nitrogannex

This Build log is almost as bad as mine


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those pictures need a lot more than white balance. Not going to bother to edit cell phone pics though.


I thought you had a fancy hipster phone. Maybe you shouldn't use those instagram filters









So why did you reopen this thread? What you gonna do from over there apart from trolling? Oh.... right


----------



## derickwm

#iveusedinstagramonceinmylife #instagramfilterswaytoomainstream #notusingfiltersisthenewunderground

I'll be *ahem* linking reviews of the parts for sponsors, bouncing new ideas around, and letting members that hadn't seen this build yet see it. Considering it was pretty much locked out of frustration there really wasn't a need for it to be locked anymore.


----------



## eskamobob1

Almost wish I could rep u for how many rage locks this thread has had


----------



## Aaranu

It sucks that you ended up with so many dead components, but im looking forward to you getting back into it. What are you doing with all those dead parts?


----------



## pepejovi

He's not _getting back into it_, he's still in Prague with his cruddy ultrabook


----------



## derickwm

Ares are... somewhere.

ST1500 and one of the SR-2 boards are sitting in Seattle. ST1500 should still be in warranty and will be sent in. Going to try and send the SR-2 in when I send the AX1200 into Corsair for RMA.

Here's hoping X99 has a better 2P scene









It's a Chromebook Pepe, get it right. And it's awesome. So yeah.


----------



## Rbby258

i will take your 4P of you... free of charge cause im nice.


----------



## derickwm

How kind of you


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Aaranu

I know that he/she is still is Prague but whenever he/she/they get back







. I might be interested in that dead sr-2 board, if you would be willing to part with it. (ill pay of course)


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Fourtwentyo


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ares are... somewhere.
> 
> ST1500 and one of the SR-2 boards are sitting in Seattle. ST1500 should still be in warranty and will be sent in. Going to try and send the SR-2 in when I send the AX1200 into Corsair for RMA.
> 
> Here's hoping X99 has a better 2P scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Chromebook Pepe, get it right. And it's awesome. So yeah.


Good luck with the RMAs! Is the current guardian of your computers a member of the NW OC thread?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I know that he/she is still is Prague but whenever he/she/they get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might be interested in that dead sr-2 board, if you would be willing to part with it. (ill pay of course)


If there's no way to RMA it, it's already promised to one of my sponsors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Fourtwentyo











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ares are... somewhere.
> 
> ST1500 and one of the SR-2 boards are sitting in Seattle. ST1500 should still be in warranty and will be sent in. Going to try and send the SR-2 in when I send the AX1200 into Corsair for RMA.
> 
> Here's hoping X99 has a better 2P scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Chromebook Pepe, get it right. And it's awesome. So yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the RMAs! Is the current guardian of your computers a member of the NW OC thread?
Click to expand...

He's not even a member on this site.


----------



## axipher

Needs more updates...


----------



## vangsfreaken

okey, i've now read the last 3000 posts or so... and learned a few things!

1. sr2's suck







(seriously, what the hell happened?!







)
2. you've had more gpu's during one build than most of us will ever have in a lifetime!







(i'm a bit jealous...)
3. people still don't know your gender... although it is, as of today, quite obvious








4. the name of the thread/rig is norwegian (YAY







), yet you haven't mentioned it once... at least not as i have read








5. no one really knows how many rigs you have (or had now), and the specs of any of them


----------



## pepejovi

AFAIK He has his chromebook and this build back at home.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook and this build back at home.


Chromebook in Prague. Build at home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, i've now read the last 3000 posts or so... and learned a few things!
> 
> 1. sr2's suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, what the hell happened?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2. you've had more gpu's during one build than most of us will ever have in a lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm a bit jealous...)
> 3. people still don't know your gender... although it is, as of today, quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. the name of the thread/rig is norwegian (YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), yet you haven't mentioned it once... at least not as i have read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. no one really knows how many rigs you have (or had now), and the specs of any of them


1. Hipster hardware
2. He's had 40+ IIRC haha. I've only played with 34 of them though
3. Indeed.
4. It was a spontaneous decision which should be quite exlaplanatory and to link together:
5. There were up to 5 rigs though they're all kind of under constant change and can not be defined as a single rig at any given moment.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook and this build back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Chromebook in Prague. Build at home.
Click to expand...

...That is exactly what i just said.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook and this build back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Chromebook in Prague. Build at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...That is exactly what i just said.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook, and this build back at home.


FTFY


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook and this build back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Chromebook in Prague. Build at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...That is exactly what i just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> AFAIK He has his chromebook, and this build back at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

What are you on, and where can i get some?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What are you on, and where can i get some?


He's sniffing the fumes from burning hardware


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, i've now read the last 3000 posts or so... and learned a few things!
> 
> 1. sr2's suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, what the hell happened?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2. you've had more gpu's during one build than most of us will ever have in a lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm a bit jealous...)
> 3. people still don't know your gender... although it is, as of today, quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. the name of the thread/rig is norwegian (YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), yet you haven't mentioned it once... at least not as i have read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. no one really knows how many rigs you have (or had now), and the specs of any of them


1. Don't blame the SR-2s. I'm 99% sure it was the AX1200.

2. Don't be jealous. Having more than 50 GPUs over the course of a year isn't healthy.

3. I had way too much fun with this.

4. Not really sure where'd I mention it. Although I do mention it when I'm talking to people privately and they make a joke that I'm never happy.

5. I don't even know the answer to this.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, i've now read the last 3000 posts or so... and learned a few things!
> 
> 1. sr2's suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, what the hell happened?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2. you've had more gpu's during one build than most of us will ever have in a lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm a bit jealous...)
> 3. people still don't know your gender... although it is, as of today, quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. the name of the thread/rig is norwegian (YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), yet you haven't mentioned it once... at least not as i have read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. no one really knows how many rigs you have (or had now), and the specs of any of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't blame the SR-2s. I'm 99% sure it was the AX1200.
> 
> 2. Don't be jealous. Having more than 50 GPUs over the course of a year isn't healthy.
> 
> 3. I had way too much fun with this.
> 
> 4. Not really sure where'd I mention it. Although I do mention it when I'm talking to people privately and they make a joke that I'm never happy.
> 
> 5. I don't even know the answer to this.
Click to expand...

1) Blame derick.


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm in!


----------



## derickwm

Send me your SR-2


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Send me your SR-2


Send me a 7970 water block...


----------



## derickwm

I have three sitting in Seattle...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have three sitting in Seattle...


Well get a minion to send one, I'll even pay shipping


----------



## derickwm

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PCModderMike

OH GOD


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll see what I can do.


Yay!!!

And we just had 5 posts in a row that weren't "repable"...


----------



## derickwm

Mike?

Axi; it's amazing


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mike?
> 
> Axi; it's amazing


Shall we keep it going?


----------



## pepejovi

Combo breaker.


----------



## mironccr345

oops

got ninja'd by pepejovi.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Oh hey, this build is alive again.

Whatever happened with the homicidal AX1200?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh hey, this build is alive again.
> 
> Whatever happened with the homicidal AX1200?


It should be smashed to pieces.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> It should be smashed to pieces.


He shoulda got an XFX 1250


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> He shoulda got an XFX 1250


IMO, having only one rail on a 1000+ watt PSU is too dangerous. That's why I like my HX1000... other than the fact that I got it cheap.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> IMO, having only one rail on a 1000+ watt PSU is too dangerous. That's why I like my HX1000... other than the fact that I got it cheap.


Pff I run my NEX1500 in single rail mode. What can possibly go wrong with 125A?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> And we just had 5 posts in a row that weren't "repable"...


I always miss the action


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Send me your SR-2


You're officially giving me your current address?


----------



## deafboy

What is going on here?!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Send me your SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're officially giving me your current address?
Click to expand...

You've had it... O.O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What is going on here?!


Reviews and stuff


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You've had it... O.O
> Reviews and stuff


Really? I haven't seen any new ones









Also nice avatar


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> IMO, having only one rail on a 1000+ watt PSU is too dangerous. That's why I like my HX1000... other than the fact that I got it cheap.


Eh, personal prefrence, I've always been afraid a multi rail won't have enough power on the particular rail i'm using


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You've had it... O.O
> Reviews and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I haven't seen any new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice avatar
Click to expand...


----------



## dmanstasiu

I wonder what OCN has to say about that GIF

/threadban for nazi clan


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Eh, personal prefrence, I've always been afraid a multi rail won't have enough power on the particular rail i'm using


That is always a risk with multi rail, but I just don't feel safe with 80+ amps possibly going through my motherboard.

Will it work if you plug the 8 pin of a graphics card into rail 1 and the 6 pin into rail 2? That would mostly solve the problem.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That is always a risk with multi rail, but I just don't feel safe with 80+ amps possibly going through my motherboard.
> 
> Will it work if you plug the 8 pin of a graphics card into rail 1 and the 6 pin into rail 2? That would mostly solve the problem.


No Idea, I use the 1050 watt version of that XFX and it's amazing, great features like a fan that goes to passive while under 20% load and the inside being wire free (solid link it goes directly from the mainboard to the place you plug the cables into). I'm also not worried about all that amperage on one rail as My rig uses like 400w tops


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm also not worried about all that amperage on one rail as My rig uses like 400w tops


This is from Johnnyguru's review on the AX1200
Quote:


> I wanted to take a moment to comment on that single massive 100.4A 12V rail. I've been seeing a backlash against multiple 12V designs, and I feel some comment from me is timely; though I've written about this before. As of right now, this is the largest single 12V design I've tested, with the Silverstone Zeus ZM1200M coming in a close second and Ultra's X4 1200W unit coming in third. I have mixed feelings about this. One one hand, I know why the single 12V rail is there and how it came to be in the marketplace. But on the other hand, it makes me a mite nervous. 100.4A is an awful lot of current. You can melt the insulation on some seriously thick gauge wires with that, never mind the 18-16 gauge wires most power supplies this size use to connect to your computer parts. Direct short circuits shouldn't be too much a problem, but what if something doesn't fail in a direct short? What if something partially fails, starts drawing massive 12V current through three or four small wires, and yet doesn't overdraw that 100.4A rail? There is a risk factor here when you start getting 12V rails this huge, people, whether you're talking about a Corsair, Ultra, PC Power and Cooling, or any other company's single 12V design. It's still a reasonably minor risk on a well built unit like this, but a risk is present nonetheless. My rambling point is this - multiple 12V rails aren't the devil, folks, especially on units that can pull more power out of the wall than your toaster.


Over current protection is only useful to about 550 watts, according to Phaedrus, so something like the HX1000 is ideal for a multi rail.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> This is from Johnnyguru's review on the AX1200
> Over current protection is only useful to about 550 watts, according to Phaedrus, so something like the HX1000 is ideal for a multi rail.


To be fair anything drawing 100A is going to burn out pretty quickly. I don't really see why it's such a big deal honestly. So what a component breaks and your wiring gets toasted too?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> To be fair anything drawing 100A is going to burn out pretty quickly. I don't really see why it's such a big deal honestly. So what a component breaks and your wiring gets toasted too?


Quote:


> [H] recently tested the single rail Corsair AX1200, but they had an accidental short circuit, and since the PSU's OCP is set for over 100A, the short overloaded and destroyed most of their testing equipment.


-Phaedrus

You can do additional damage with a massive single rail. Maybe I'm just paranoid, as always, but I prefer to go with multi rail PSUs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> -Phaedrus
> 
> You can do additional damage with a massive single rail. Maybe I'm just paranoid, as always, but I prefer to go with multi rail PSUs.


Well fair enough then, and Derick did have problems, maybe he should get a multi railer too. The nice thing about the NEX1500 is all you need to do is flick one switch


----------



## deafboy

Single rail big psus.... I'll just leave this here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1358812/single-rail-1500w-or-higher-psus-cant-find-any-does-anyone-know-of-one/0_50


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well fair enough then, and Derick did have problems, maybe he should get a multi railer too. The nice thing about the NEX1500 is all you need to do is flick one switch


Yeah, that PSU is awesome, other than that handle that you can't remove.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, that PSU is awesome, other than that handle that you can't remove.


and the pricetag :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> and the pricetag :/


If you're buying that power supply, I assume that money is not an issue.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If you're buying that power supply, I assume that money is not an issue.


True, But You know as well as I do, they have a killer profit margin on that PSU


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If you're buying that power supply, I assume that money is not an issue.


True, But You know as well as I do, they have a killer profit margin on that PSU


----------



## Paradigm84

I've missed so many posts in this thread, I need to find someone to blame.


----------



## derickwm

Nobody to blame but yourself


----------



## pepejovi

Meh


----------



## Nitrogannex

Blame Society.............. and Pepe, I always do


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Blame *The system*.............. and Pepe, I always do


FTFY


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nobody to blame but yourself


Yeah I guess, it's not like any progress would be made anyway.


----------



## derickwm

Just bought 3x CoolIT Boreas TECs.

Pics can be found here

On that note though, I have accepted a job in Europe so I will be staying here for a while longer. Build will resume eventually 

Fortunately for you guys, they are being shipped to Stren and I'm sure he will share some pics and performance numbers with everyone


----------



## stren

NOW YOU GONE AND DONE IT, WILL YOU COME BACK NICKEL PLATED?


----------



## derickwm

ONLY IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE INTO


----------



## PR-Imagery

This thread is still alive?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought 3x CoolIT Boreas TECs.
> 
> Pics can be found here
> 
> On that note though, I have accepted a job in Europe so I will be staying here for a while longer. Build will resume eventually
> 
> Fortunately for you guys, they are being shipped to Stren and I'm sure he will share some pics and performance numbers with everyone


Does that change our other development?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought 3x CoolIT Boreas TECs.
> 
> Pics can be found here
> 
> On that note though, I have accepted a job in Europe so I will be staying here for a while longer. Build will resume eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for you guys, they are being shipped to Stren and I'm sure he will share some pics and performance numbers with everyone


It's not a job if yer not getting paid.

Get me some coffee, filthy intern!


----------



## derickwm

It's paid...


----------



## pepejovi

Jelly.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Jelly.


+1


----------



## derickwm

>Goes to Europe for 4 months

>Doesn't see Jeppzer or Pepe

>Gets extension to stay in Europe

>Probably still won't see Jeppzer or Pepe

>Ok


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> >Goes to Europe for 4 months
> >Doesn't see Jeppzer or Pepe
> >Gets extension to stay in Europe
> >Probably still won't see Jeppzer or Pepe
> >Ok


I WANT TO SEE SLOVENIA, BUT I ALSO WANT TITANS


----------



## dmanstasiu

trolololol. i'm sure derick will find a way to get his hands on a pair.

"Hey EK can I borrow these for a timelapse photoshoot? It'll take about 4 months"


----------



## derickwm

I doubt that...


----------



## dmanstasiu

You never know til you try.

Also ...

June 28-29, Paradiso:









July 5-7 Badlands Music Festival:









Me gusta


----------



## pepejovi

Meh.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Meh.


no u


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought 3x CoolIT Boreas TECs.
> 
> Pics can be found here
> 
> On that note though, I have accepted a job in Europe so I will be staying here for a while longer. Build will resume eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for you guys, they are being shipped to Stren and I'm sure he will share some pics and performance numbers with everyone


Access Denied.


----------



## derickwm

You noobs without your EVGA accounts with 50 posts...


----------



## stren

YOU MEAN THERE IS A WORLD OF OTHER FORUMS OUTSIDE OF OCN WITH DIFFERENT RULES?


----------



## derickwm

I WILL TELL YOUR WIFE YOU'RE ORDERING A $1007 GPU!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You noobs without your EVGA accounts with 50 posts...


What....what is this?!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I WILL TELL YOUR WIFE YOU'RE ORDERING A $1007 GPU!


I HOPE SHE'S IN A GOOD MOOD WHEN SHE GETS HOME TONIGHT


----------



## derickwm

CoolIT Boreas TEC. The first picture being 2 of them hooked together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I WILL TELL YOUR WIFE YOU'RE ORDERING A $1007 GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE SHE'S IN A GOOD MOOD WHEN SHE GETS HOME TONIGHT
Click to expand...

If she is tell her I'm moving in too.


----------



## stren

are you trying to inherit my tx10?


----------



## derickwm

Not trying...


----------



## dmanstasiu

succeeding


----------



## Citra

Two!


----------



## stren

Three!


----------



## derickwm

Silly Canadians not knowing how to count


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly Canadians not knowing how to count


----------



## dmanstasiu

what the devil


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> what the devil


I'm tired.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> >Goes to Europe for 4 months
> >Doesn't see Jeppzer or Pepe
> >Gets extension to stay in Europe
> >Probably still won't see Jeppzer or Pepe
> >Ok


----------



## derickwm

I'M THE ONE WHO GETS TO BE MAD HERE NOT YOU! :sozo:


----------



## Jeppzer

SHUT UP YOU BROKEN SMILEY!

I EVEN OFFERED YOU A BEDROOM WITH NIGHTLY VISITS!


----------



## derickwm

But...it's so expensive to fly there


----------



## Jeppzer

1545 Swedish kronor = 4 646.22596 Czech koruny
1545 Swedish kronor = 179.23400 Euros
1545 Swedish kronor = 233.398515 U.S. dollars

stop buying silly chocolate for stren!


----------



## derickwm

YOU KNOW HOW MANY MCFLURRIES I CAN BUY WITH 4.600 CZK!!??!

153.


----------



## dmanstasiu

lmao you gun be fet


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You never know til you try.
> 
> Also ...
> 
> June 28-29, Paradiso:
> http://i.imgur.com/IiFPbb4.png
> 
> July 5-7 Badlands Music Festival:
> http://i.imgur.com/hldtOS8.png
> 
> Me gusta


So jelly...

Infected Mushroom AND Gramatik??


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This thread...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> This thread...


....is horrible.


----------



## stren

You know I didn't even realize you stole my name for your project. For a while today I thought this was my thread.


----------



## dmanstasiu

LOL


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You know I didn't even realize you stole my name for your project. For a while today I thought this was my thread.


Someone had a blond moment!!!


----------



## Jeppzer

Pretty sure that describes both stren and dericks lives.


----------



## derickwm

^


----------



## barkinos98

no pics of prague hardware?


----------



## derickwm

Ha what hardware? Want to see pics of my fancy Chromebook?

OP updated to reflect trolling level.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## barkinos98

I meant the R3E black and 980 and stuff, iirc lastly you were using the skulltrail/SR2 before you left off (or i've been in a cave for a long time)


----------



## derickwm

Oh. No all of that is in Seattle sadly


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh. No all of that is in Seattle sadly


Where at in seatle. I think i have room in my case for it!!!!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh. No all of that is in Seattle sadly











also i've decided to dedicate my contest rig to you, since honestly, yours was one of the first CL cases i've ever seen. i've been in love with the lime rock m3 since a rumor about it was floating around, and hopefully i will get it someday in this year


----------



## derickwm

:wubsmiley

Awesome! Can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## seross69

derickwm If you tell me where the parts are it will be project theif for sure!!!!! LOL


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha what hardware? Want to see pics of my _fancy _Chromebook?
> 
> OP updated to reflect trolling level.


BURN IT! BURN IT WITH WILDFIRE!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha what hardware? Want to see pics of my _fancy _Chromebook?
> 
> OP updated to reflect trolling level.
> 
> 
> 
> BURN IT! BURN IT WITH WILDFIRE!
Click to expand...

What? It's google, the overlord!


----------



## derickwm

Hehe bought a local FW900 over on [H] and had it delivered 

Needless to say, roommates weren't too happy when it showed up and was 93lbs!



*not me, one of my Seattle roommates


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What? It's google, the overlord!


Bwhahaha....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Silly Derick. Your roommates are really going to hate you lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Silly Derick. Your roommates are really going to hate you lol


HAIY GUYS PLEASE MOVE MY STUFF TO THE NEW PLACE THIS SUMMER WHILE I MESS ABOUT IN EUROPE. DON"T WORRY IT ONLY WEIGHS 7 METRIC TONS.


----------



## derickwm

I JUST KEEP ACQUIRING MORE STUFF SOMEHOW


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I JUST KEEP ACQUIRING MORE STUFF SOMEHOW


ALSO I NEED YOU TO MAIL SOME THINGS FOR ME THAT I SOLD ON EBAY


----------



## derickwm

I'M HIGH MAINTENANCE


----------



## dmanstasiu

Your roommates are lazy, yo.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'M HIGH MAINTENANCE


Truest thing ever said on here...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'M HIGH MAINTENANCE
> 
> 
> 
> Truest thing ever said on here...
Click to expand...

Just one word from true.


----------



## derickwm

:thinking:


----------



## dmanstasiu

b7


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe bought a local FW900 over on [H] and had it delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, roommates weren't too happy when it showed up and was 93lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not me, one of my Seattle roommates


Damn, I didn't know you could still buy those. I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## derickwm

Exactly why I bought it  Figured this would be my only chance to find a local one for a good price. Be a good monitor for photoshop once calibrated and stuff.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Exactly why I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured this would be my only chance to find a local one for a good price. Be a good monitor for photoshop once calibrated and stuff.


No u.


----------



## stren

DON"T FORGET THAT IT"S USEFUL FOR MONITOR REVIEWS FOR MEASURING RELATIVE LAG OF LCDS. YOU KNOW> IF YOU"RE INTO THAT>


----------



## derickwm

Right...


----------



## stren

Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


Those things are bigger than I was expecting... I know that's two of them but damn.


----------



## stren

Haha yeah I don't know how he's going to fit three in an STH10


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


Is that a heat exchanger of some kind?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


That looks like it belongs in Tony Starks chest, not a PC

How much does one of those run?


----------



## stren

That's two stuck together but if you could rewire all the TECs for maximum cooling and have a chunky enough power supply each one runs at about 1300W. As it is they're hooked up to run something like 300W each. It's a question of efficiency and how much cooling power you need (before you solidify your coolant).


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


:wubsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are bigger than I was expecting... I know that's two of them but damn.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha yeah I don't know how he's going to fit three in an STH10


It'll be an adventure :wheee:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a heat exchanger of some kind?
Click to expand...

CoolIT Boreas TEC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it belongs in Tony Starks chest, not a PC
> 
> How much does one of those run?
Click to expand...

Varies, they're really quite hard to find. I just happened to purchase 3 off of a member on the EVGA forums 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That's two stuck together but if you could rewire all the TECs for maximum cooling and have a chunky enough power supply each one runs at about 1300W. As it is they're hooked up to run something like 300W each. It's a question of efficiency and how much cooling power you need (before you solidify your coolant).


:wheee:


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick sent me an octopus for my birthday.


I've seen enough adult rated Japanese cartoons to know where this is going.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It'll be impossible


FTFY


----------



## dmanstasiu

TAKO TIME


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> FTFY


Derick's been looking for an excuse to move up to the TX10


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick's been looking for an excuse to move up to the TX10


Move up? From the sounds of it he's going to steal yours


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## pepejovi

My D14 is superior.


----------



## dmanstasiu

... at sucking


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ... at sucking


....heat out of the cpu


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ....heat out of the cpu


no u


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ....heat out of the cpu


Mine is better. It's a fact.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ....heat out of the cpu


Silly pepe this doesn't suck heat out of the cpu, it sucks it out of the cpu loop and dumps into a secondary loop. You still need a waterblock for your cpu


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ....heat out of the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> Silly pepe this doesn't suck heat out of the cpu, it sucks it out of the cpu loop and dumps into a secondary loop. You still need a waterblock for your cpu
Click to expand...

My d14 is superior to all.


----------



## derickwm

You don't even OC :kookoo:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

DO U EVEN OC BRO


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You don't even OC


Yes i do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> DO U EVEN OC BRO


YES I DO BRO


----------



## derickwm

Prove it Mr. I won't turn off my computer to take a wire out of a fan


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Prove it Mr. I won't turn off my computer to take a wire out of a fan


How do i prove it...


----------



## derickwm

CPU-Z links with your username?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> CPU-Z links with your username?


www.cpu-z.com/pepejovi


----------



## derickwm

k.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> k.


www.cpu-z.com/k


----------



## Jeppzer

Well, this is interesting.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> www.cpu-z.com/pepejovi


I clicked the link and it deleted system 32. Wat do?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> www.cpu-z.com/k


Hey pepejovi. This is your main kb lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> www.cpu-z.com/k
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pepejovi. This is your main kb lol
Click to expand...

That's all i need.


----------



## faMine




----------



## dmanstasiu

faMine!


----------



## derickwm

:wubsmiley


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'M HIGH MAINTENANCE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Just one word from true.


First thing I thought of too...


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faMine!


Hello beautiful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## derickwm

Final Product Resemblance:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Final Product Resemblance:


DON"T I GET ANY CREDIT FOR MY IDEAS









Also I can mock that up for you tomorrow.


----------



## derickwm

I didn't think you'd want credit for the idea at this point in the planning, as far as they know I'm actually putting my STH10 in a car.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't think you'd want credit for the idea at this point in the planning, as far as they know I'm actually putting my STH10 in a car.


I always want credit - it's so much better than actually doing real work.


----------



## derickwm

Everyone, if it wasn't obvious already by the title, Stren is taking over this build for me. I quit.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everyone, if it wasn't obvious already by the title, Stren is taking over this build for me. I quit.


Nope just the credit - you still have to do the work. I consider this my internship for becoming a CEO


----------



## derickwm

When do I get a raise...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When do I get a raise...


I will give you a 1 million % raise.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When do I get a raise...
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a 1 million *$* raise.
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY


The End.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> The End.
Click to expand...

Oh?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh?


uhmmm
just to spike a bit this thread







, so what's gonna be compmotor GTxeon FULL OVERLOADER?


----------



## derickwm

If Stren takes some pics tomorrow for me you'll see 

He's babysitting/testing my newest toys while I'm out of the country...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If Stren takes some pics tomorrow for me you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's babysitting/testing my newest toys while I'm out of the country


ok


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everyone, if it wasn't obvious already by the title, Stren is taking over this build for me. I quit.


I thought you two were just lovers or something.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everyone, if it wasn't obvious already by the title, Stren is taking over this build for me. I quit.


Good.


----------



## dmanstasiu

The STH10 *has* been in a car. Dat Civic


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


I am strangely reminded of this:


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The STH10 *has* been in a car. Dat Civic


Worse road trip of my life...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The STH10 *has* been in a car. Dat Civic
> 
> 
> 
> Worst road trip of my life...
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## derickwm

ok.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Worse road trip of my life...










:sozo:


----------



## derickwm

Lol I enjoyed staying with you and your wife! 

It was the over 20 hours on I5 that was terrible.



Over 2000 miles...


----------



## dmanstasiu

At the end of every road trip lies an amazing rave.


----------



## derickwm

True story bro. We rocked Freak Night a week later.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I enjoyed staying with you and your wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the over 20 hours on I5 that was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 2000 miles...


Seems you took a wrong turn twice.


----------



## derickwm

Stren's errands


----------



## stren

If you'd have been on time we could have had some fun too rather than just reviewing all weekend







I'm not going to bring up that kettle of fish though. Poor derick, came to San Diego, didn't see anything fun....


----------



## derickwm

At least I had In N Out :wheee:


----------



## derickwm

So sexy :drool:



















Think it'd clash with the R3E BE too badly?


----------



## stren

not if you get a custom N***M**D** block


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it'd clash with the R3E BE too badly?






Damn; that white PCB is to die for. I think it would look fine, if you got a custom block on it. That blue logo would drive me crazy, though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

If anything makes me think of sexy, it's a white PCB with yellow on it.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I enjoyed staying with you and your wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the over 20 hours on I5 that was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 2000 miles...


Sorry Derick, I think I got you beat








http://goo.gl/maps/JkRs7

Something like 35 hours on I-90. My odometer definitely grew by closer to 4000 miles. I can't remember where the extra couple hundred miles came from ... Definitely a worthwhile experience.


----------



## briddell

You are just made out of money, aren't you, Derick.


----------



## seross69

I was but it is all gone now until i am able to do some testing and sell some items but I do have too many PSU's that is for sure.


2 ea CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power
1 ea SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Computer power supply OCZ 720 Watt
2ea Mean Well SP-750-24
1ea OCZ 1250 Watt ZW Power Supply
1ea OCZ 550watt ZT Series power supply with all accessories
1 ea Corsair AX1200 -- 1200W PSU
1 ea EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 1500 Classified - Fully Modular
1ea Meanwell Mean Well RSP-1500-24 Power Supply 1500 watts - 24V 63A with adapter
1ea SeaSonic X Series X1250 1250W Power Supply
1 ea LEPA G Series G1600-MA 1600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready
1ea Meanwell Power Supply RSP-1000-24

Got them from eBay BNIB except for the meanwells. and could not resist the deals. And I don't need but 4


----------



## dmanstasiu

are you kidding me


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was but it is all gone now until i am able to do some testing and sell some items but I do have too many PSU's that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 2 ea CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power
> 1 ea SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> Computer power supply OCZ 720 Watt
> 2ea Mean Well SP-750-24
> 1ea OCZ 1250 Watt ZW Power Supply
> 1ea OCZ 550watt ZT Series power supply with all accessories
> 1 ea Corsair AX1200 -- 1200W PSU
> 1 ea EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 1500 Classified - Fully Modular
> 1ea Meanwell Mean Well RSP-1500-24 Power Supply 1500 watts - 24V 63A with adapter
> 1ea SeaSonic X Series X1250 1250W Power Supply
> 1 ea LEPA G Series G1600-MA 1600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready
> 1ea Meanwell Power Supply RSP-1000-24
> 
> Got them from eBay BNIB except for the meanwells. and could not resist the deals. And I don't need but 4


Are you running a 5970?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> are you kidding me


No actually I am not and I have not even told you about the number of different fans I have bought..

• 10ea ARCTIC F14 140mm Case Fan 1300 RPM
• 16ea Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120MM Fan 1850rpm AP-15
• 35ea 140mm Black gasket
• 25ea 120mm Black gasket
• 10ea Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) 2600 RPM
• 8ea SilenX Efizio 120x25mm 15dBA 74CFM Thermistor Fan 1400 RPM
• 6ea SilverStone (SST-FM181) High Performace Speed Adjustable Fan- 180mm White 500 to 1300 RPM
• 6ea SilverStone (SST-FN181) Silent 180mm Fan -100CFM at Only 18dBA - Black 700 RPM
• 4 sets of 2 Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - Set of Two 1650 RPM
• 4 sets of 2 Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - Set of Two 1100 RPM
• 4 sets of 2 Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan - Set of Two 2350 RPM
• 4 sets of 2 Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan - Set of Two 1450 RPM
• 8ea Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition High Airflow 140mm Fan 1150 RPM
• 8ea Yate Loon 140mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan - D14SM-12 - Sleeved 1400 RPM
• 8ea Yate Loon 140mm Low Speed Silent Case Fan - D14SL-12 1000 RPM
• 8ea Yate Loon 120mm Low Speed Silent Case Fan - D12SL-12 1350 RPM
• 8ea Yate Loon 120mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan - D12SM-12 1650 RPM
• 8ea XSPC 140mm Radiator Fan - 1350RPM Fan
• 10ea Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan - 1900 RPM - 26.5 dBA
• 8ea Phobya G-Silent 12 1600rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm )
• 6ea Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim White ( 180x180x25mm )
• 8ea Phobya Radiator Shroud 20mm for 120mm Fans - Black
• 18ea Bgears 140mm Fan Adapter - Black
• 8ea Koolance Premium High Performance Fan, 120x38mm, 184CFM 4000 RPM
• 9ea Bitspower Plastic Fan Adapter 120mm to 140mm - Black
• 9ea Phobya 140x140x20mm Radiator Shroud Plexi
• 4ea XIGMATEK eXTREME SILENT Series XSF-F1452 140mm 1000 RPM
• 4ea Cougar Turbine CF-T12S4 120mm Case Fan 1200 RPM
• 4ea XIGMATEK eXTREME SILENT Series XSF-F1252 120mm 1500RPM
• 8ea Koolance FAN-14025HBK Fans, 140x25mm, 91CFM 2200RPM

and I want even list the 19 rads I have bought!!

The bad think is I am not kidding..







andthose pictures are before I unpacked everything and I still have big order of parts coming from PPC and FCPU...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Are you running a 5970?


No right now 2 680's with TEC cooling when I finish that is what the meanwells are for!!!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> sorry to hijack thread but look at my log and you will see why it is called *Excessive Insanity.*


That's ok. Derick would have done the same if he actually posted updates.


----------



## derickwm

If I lived on the same continent as my rig I'd have updates.

Seross: I'll trade you some of those 55mm thick fans we talked about for the NEX1500.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If I lived on the same continent as my rig I'd have updates.
> 
> Seross: I'll trade you some of those 55mm thick fans we talked about for the NEX1500.


Well I would think about it but I want to use that Psu for sure! Sorry


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If I lived on the same continent as my rig I'd have updates.
> 
> Seross: I'll trade you some of those 55mm thick fans we talked about for the NEX1500.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would think about it but I want to use that Psu for sure! Sorry
Click to expand...

I'll trade you all 50 fans for the SeaSonic X1250 and LEPA 1600 if you help cover shipping as it is a huge and heavy box. 64lbs 

They use to retail at $29.99 btw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll trade you all 50 fans for the SeaSonic X1250 and LEPA 1600 if you help cover shipping as it is a huge and heavy box. 64lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use to retail at $29.99 btw


I am not sure what PSU's I am going to use when I decide I will contact you and we might make a deal dont know about fans though.. we will see.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If I lived on the same continent as my rig I'd have updates.


I don't even have that excuse


----------



## stren

Took some more photos of derick's boreii. Here's the one I posted before of the double unit:










There was also a third unit:



















And parts of half a unit:



















As you can see there's also a pump and a cpu block in that cold side loop. There were also more pumps:










and more blocks and stuff:










So if you were to try and fit them in a STH10 which is not quite as deep as a TX10:























































That's it for now!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do you have any idea what kind of temperatures to expect with all three of these at full power?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Do you have any idea what kind of temperatures to expect with all three of these at full power?


At full power Derick should be concerned about coolant freezing. The question is how much condensation proofing does he want to do versus not running at full power and not maxing temps.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's pretty cool. What I've seen of TEC's has been pretty lackluster, but I haven't seen a build with 24 TECs yet...


----------



## derickwm

For this build I probably won't go below ambient. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For this build I probably won't go below ambient. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max


Yeah, whenever you get back to the states.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For this build I probably won't go below ambient. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max


Seems a bit silly to use three, then! I'd think you could do that with one of them, couldn't you?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For this build I probably won't go below ambient. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit silly to use three, then! I'd think you could do that with one of them, couldn't you?
Click to expand...

This. Is. OCN.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For this build I probably won't go below ambient *the dew point*. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max


FTFY


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For this build I probably won't go below ambient. For future endeavors with modern chipsets I'll probably be insulating and really pushing these things to their max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit silly to use three, then! I'd think you could do that with one of them, couldn't you?
Click to expand...

Probably not at stock volts, these units are pretty old. I'm going to run 1 in each CPU loop and 1 in the gpu loop. That should bring temps down to ambients.

If hooked up to a 24V source these things can use up to 1300W of power each, that's when the real fun will begin









Either way, I bought all 3 as a bundle and I'll be putting all 3 into the STH10 for the sake of not having to do so it later.

Also*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That's pretty cool. What I've seen of TEC's has been pretty lackluster, but I haven't seen a build with 24 TECs yet...


36 TECs


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably not at stock volts, these units are pretty old. I'm going to run 1 in each CPU loop and 1 in the gpu loop. That should bring temps down to ambients.
> 
> If hooked up to a 24V source these things can use up to 1300W of power each, that's when the real fun will begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I bought all 3 as a bundle and I'll be putting all 3 into the STH10 for the sake of not having to do so it later.
> 
> Also*
> 
> 36 TECs


36 TEC I thought I was crazy for using 12 50mmX50mm 330 watt TEC's


----------



## deafboy

I want a bigger PSU


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want a bigger PSU


So put it in a bigger housing?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So put it in a bigger housing?


Don't make me come up there and smack you


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want a bigger PSU


The Bigger the better


----------



## barkinos98

well, seross vs stren vs derick vs cpachris, when is it happening? afaik you four have the best rigs OCN ever saw, and as usual, someone has to become the alpha male. do it!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, seross vs stren vs derick vs cpachris, when is it happening? afaik you four have the best rigs OCN ever saw, and as usual, someone has to become the alpha male. do it!


Well I have a 1600watt Lepa, a 1500 EVGA Supernova and even a 2000 watt 24v DC power supply... So I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepejovi

I win, and derick agrees with me.

Plus stren secretly loves me, and I've never even seen cpachris on the forum, sooooooooooooo, by default, i r winnar.


----------



## skyn3t

Is 1240W S Galaxy count?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I have a 1600watt Lepa, a 1500 EVGA Supernova and even a 2000 watt 24v DC power supply... So I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I win, and derick agrees with me.
> 
> Plus stren secretly loves me, and I've never even seen cpachris on the forum, sooooooooooooo, by default, i r winnar.


well i've never heard of him after his pictures of his rig for the contest in CL club, so yeah it might be between 3 people


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The Bigger the better


Yup, I'd love a proper high wattage PSU


----------



## derickwm

Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200 

Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.


----------



## dmanstasiu

/gives away free fans


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.


Your buildlog also has the worst content/post amount ratio in the history of everything.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.


true dat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> /gives away free fans


yes please! wouldnt say no to free fans








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Your buildlog also has the worst content/post amount ratio in the history of everything.


content? wait we had it in this thread?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> true dat
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> /gives away free fans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes please! wouldnt say no to free fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Your buildlog also has the worst content/post amount ratio in the history of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> content? wait we had it in this thread?
Click to expand...

IIRC, Once upon a time, the title had the words "Now with content!" in it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> IIRC, Once upon a time, the title had the words "Now with content!" in it.


and it was a lie


----------



## derickwm

False.

This thread has lots of content. Maybe not necessarily on topic content, but content nonetheless.


----------



## dmanstasiu

A beautiful lie


----------



## derickwm

You're beautiful :wubsmiley


----------



## dmanstasiu

Not sure how it's relevant but I'm sure someone can extrapolate some correlation


----------



## pepejovi

Nicely done.


----------



## barkinos98

hexapost ftw!


----------



## derickwm

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I have a 1600watt Lepa, a 1500 EVGA Supernova and even a 2000 watt 24v DC power supply... So I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AX850 x2 = 1,700 watts. I win!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I win, and derick agrees with me.
> I've never even seen cpachris on the forum, sooooooooooooo, by default, i r winnar.


pepe who?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well i've never heard of him after his pictures of his rig for the contest in CL club, so yeah it might be between 3 people


Still kickin' it. Just finished up putting a waterblock on my Areca 1882ix-16, to eliminate the last little stock fan. Almost done. If there is a done.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.


Because I could make money on it. lol.

I should have kept it though.


----------



## stren

My gaming rig is currently running a single air cooled GTX460 with 768 megabizzles of memory, so I definitely win. Oh wait, we're not on the "the biggest loser"?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Silly deafboy, why'd you sell your AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I win the best contest since my build log has the most replies out of all build logs on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I could make money on it. lol.
> 
> I should have kept it though.
Click to expand...

:wave2:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> My gaming rig is currently running a single air cooled GTX460 with 768 megabizzles of memory, so I definitely win. Oh wait, we're not on the "the biggest loser"?


Finishing builds is too mainstream.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing builds is too mainstream.


It's time to go AGP


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finishing builds is too mainstream.


...totally agree.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing builds is too mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to go AGP
Click to expand...

http://www.geek.com/chips/albatron-releases-agp-to-pcie-converter-559820/


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Finishing builds is too mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...totally agree.
Click to expand...


----------



## pepejovi

Since this thread is useless anyway, tell me how much i should ask for my rig, minus the SSD and the 1Tb drive.


----------



## derickwm

$1

Oh wait minus the SSD and 1TB? Free. You may even have to pay someone to haul it away.


----------



## dmanstasiu

$500


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> $500


Sounds about right, maybe 550


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> $500
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, maybe 550
Click to expand...

Right. This tells me nothing about what people in finland might pay for it, this was a stupid idea.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I meant finnish market but ok


----------



## deafboy

In that case.... $3.50


----------



## dmanstasiu

tree fiddy dollah coin bill


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> In that case.... $35000


If you pay for shipping.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> If you pay for shipping.


Only if it's sent via teleportation, I want that ***** right now!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> If you pay for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if it's sent via teleportation, I want that ***** right now!
Click to expand...

I didn't realize you were this attracted to me.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Your buildlog also has the worst content/post amount ratio in the history of everything.


...and that's why this is the best build log.
Quote:


> OCN is broken, let's just octopost.


Achievement unlocked.


----------



## Jeppzer

Imagine if we had a talkshow.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Imagine if we had a talkshow.


www.twitch.tv/jeppzer


----------



## derickwm

Imagine if this build log actually had pictures of a build, taken by me. It might happen quite soon actually


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Imagine if this build log actually had pictures of a build, taken by me. It might happen quite soon actually


Meh.


----------



## Jeppzer

Someone find an easy cheap way of waterproofing a plasma tv, so I can use it as a bathroom mirror. Quick!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone find an easy cheap way of waterproofing a plasma tv, so I can use it as a bathroom mirror. Quick!


Concrete.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Hey now, I bought a new TV. And I have no bathroom mirror, so I thought my old 42" plasma with a webcam would make a great mirror. I just need to keep it dry somehow.


----------



## derickwm

Saran wrap it..duh.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Use vaseline

_in all the right places_


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Saran wrap it..duh.


He's going to cover all the air vents with money, because he's RICH


----------



## stren




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Saran wrap it..duh.


If I didn't have to put holes in the wall, I'd do this for laughs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone find an easy cheap way of waterproofing a plasma tv, so I can use it as a bathroom mirror. Quick!


submerge it in mineral oil... or just put a piece of acylic in front of it, so water can't hit it. The condensation is going to kill it, no matter what you do to it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone find an easy cheap way of waterproofing a plasma tv, so I can use it as a bathroom mirror. Quick!
> 
> 
> 
> submerge it in mineral oil... or just put a piece of acylic in front of it, so water can't hit it. The condensation is going to kill it, no matter what you do to it.
Click to expand...

VASELINE DAMNIT


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone find an easy cheap way of waterproofing a plasma tv, so I can use it as a bathroom mirror. Quick!
> 
> 
> 
> submerge it in mineral oil... or just put a piece of acylic in front of it, so water can't hit it. The condensation is going to kill it, no matter what you do to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VASELINE DAMNIT
Click to expand...

You're suspiciously familiar with vaseline...


----------



## derickwm

Not even suspiciously.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Not even


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> VASELINE DAMNIT


no, use Bad Dragon lube (please do not google that)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> VASELINE DAMNIT
> 
> 
> 
> no, use Bad Dragon lube. (please do not google that)
Click to expand...

too late, googling

edit:
furries. NOPE

oh my god what is wrong with that, i don't even want to know what a cumtube is for


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> too late, googling
> 
> edit:
> furries. NOPE


----------



## dmanstasiu

needs more content. don't make me come over there


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> needs more content. don't make me come over there


I think you're in the wrong thread, if you want content.


----------



## dmanstasiu

no this is the ultimate thread in content ; didn't you see the huge update that derick just posted??


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> no this is the ultimate thread in content ; didn't you see the huge update that derick just posted??


Probably only visible to people who have The Sight.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Probably only visible to people who have The Sight.


Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN


+1


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Probably only visible to people who have The Sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN
Click to expand...

Has derick mastered CSS yet?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Probably only visible to people who have The Sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN
Click to expand...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN


OCN sucks, we don't even have a Linustechtips fanfiction thread.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Maybe it's like the content that I've been working on. Not welcome on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN sucks, we don't even have a Linustechtips fanfiction thread.
Click to expand...

Please tell me that doesn't exist?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Please tell me that doesn't exist?


uhh... nope...


----------



## dmanstasiu

that is amazing


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> that is amazing


Oh god. Please someone direct linus' and slick's attention to this...


----------



## Jeppzer

This _is_ the North Korea of tech forums.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This _is_ the North Korea of tech forums.


_You're_ the North Korea.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This _is_ the North Korea of tech forums.
> 
> 
> 
> _You're_ the North Korea.
Click to expand...

NORTH KOREA, BEST KOREA


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This _is_ the North Korea of tech forums.
> 
> 
> 
> _You're_ the North Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NORTH KOREA, BEST KOREA
Click to expand...

DIS IS WHY I STAY.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> NORTH KOREA, BEST KOREA


They have unicorns; South Korea doesn't.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> NORTH KOREA, BEST KOREA
> 
> 
> 
> They have unicorns; South Korea doesn't.
Click to expand...

Plus their leader literally created the sun.


----------



## dmanstasiu

_and_ he's the best golfer in the world.

Whatchu gon' do 'bama


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> _and_ he's the best golfer in the world.
> 
> Whatchu gon' do 'bama


It's all 'bama's fault.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's all 'bama's fault.


----------



## seross69

you guys kill me


----------



## derickwm

On topic, I just picked up a pair of Alphacool Monsta 480s from a member on here for a great price


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On topic, I just picked up a pair of Alphacool Monsta 480s from a member on here for a great price


You don't need two... gimme.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> On topic, I just picked up a pair of Alphacool Monsta 480s from a member on here for a great price


If you're working for a certain company that shall remain nameless, why are you buying alphacool rads?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you're working for a certain company that shall remain nameless, why are you buying rads?


FTFY


----------



## derickwm

Committed to buying them a while ago and not following through is a thing I try to not do.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not following through is a thing I try to not do.


----------



## derickwm

*Except when it comes to things with dman*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Except when it comes to things with dman*


lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

I like that disclaimer - fitting

ps i love that song


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## derickwm




----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## pepejovi

Is this what a quality build log looks like?


----------



## PCModderMike

Of the highest


----------



## deafboy

It shall be mine!


----------



## derickwm

:wheee:

Everyone start expecting updates, brought to you by deafboy


----------



## deafboy

Wait, what.... updates. lol. Um, sure.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Wait, what.... updates. lol. Um, sure.


Well?


----------



## deafboy

Kind of blurry, lol. Literally just finished moving it all...


----------



## pepejovi

That sub any good?

E:nvm it's €319...


----------



## deafboy

There was no audio







The box was filled with random stuff.


----------



## pepejovi

Ha.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Trolling from 9000km away.

Chyea.


----------



## deafboy

Yup... most of those boxes are just filled with misc


----------



## derickwm

Asus North America featured my build on Facebook 

Facebook Link


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Asus North America featured my build on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Link


Did they call it "Halloween themed"?

Nope, they did not.


----------



## deafboy

The other ones are better most likely...because they probably still exist.


----------



## derickwm

Shhhh you have all the parts.


----------



## deafboy

Sr-2 is toast, there are no Ares, etc...


----------



## derickwm

Oh yeah the Ares are gone... Probably what got me featured


----------



## deafboy

Considering that's the only ASUS thing, yeah, probably


----------



## dmanstasiu

hahahahahaah

Edit: I should finish my build.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> hahahahahaah
> 
> Edit: I should finish my build.


YOU SHOULD POST PICTURES OF IT YE BLEEDING IDIOT


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> hahahahahaah
> 
> Edit: I should finish my build.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD POST PICTURES OF IT YE BLEEDING IDIOT
Click to expand...

Let's not be irrational, here.

I'll post one when I get home. Cellphone pic.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> hahahahahaah
> 
> Edit: I should finish my build.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD POST PICTURES OF IT YE BLEEDING IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not be irrational, here.
> 
> I'll post one when I get home. Cellphone pic.
Click to expand...

The last time you said that, we didn't hear a peep from you in a week and after that you just said "I no haz photography camura hurr durr"


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> hahahahahaah
> 
> Edit: I should finish my build.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD POST PICTURES OF IT YE BLEEDING IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not be irrational, here.
> 
> I'll post one when I get home. Cellphone pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time you said that, we didn't hear a peep from you in a week and after that you just said "I no haz photography camura hurr durr"
Click to expand...

I was probably on some escapade.

Also, I'm mastering the Polaroid


----------



## deafboy

Once I am finished with my build I might just "finish" this one as well, lol.


----------



## deafboy

I'm just going to leave this here....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Only 2 ? I thought there was going to be 4ish. Especially if he uses that thing he showed me earlier


----------



## deafboy

Hell if I know what his plans are (and hell if he knows what his plans are for that matter), he has plenty of rads here as is though, lol.


----------



## derickwm

A wild new build appears...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A wild new build appears...


Ah yes I see you'll be implementing your usual "flexshaft" strategy to do a "floating" reservoir mount just like your TJ07 build









Also could you have posted a smaller pic...


----------



## derickwm

I'm a pro at never mounting my reservoirs. Look at ALL of my builds, I think only one has been mounted.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a pro at never mounting my reservoirs. Look at ALL of my builds, I think only one has been mounted.


If you can't handle a drill maybe you should stick to bay reservoirs







I believe EK make those too









If i'm crabby it's because I'm hungry and EK dislike me today


----------



## derickwm

Thought about doing a bay res...still thinking about doing a bay res.

Either a bay res will go in or I'll get somebody to drill some holes for me


----------



## deafboy

stop buying ****!


----------



## derickwm

I didn't buy anything...


----------



## deafboy

Stop accumulating parts then, lol...


----------



## derickwm

Shhhhhhhh


----------



## stren

do you have access to the gold top as well as the gold base?


----------



## derickwm

A full gold plated block hasn't been made yet, just rockin the gold/plexi for now.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A full gold plated block hasn't been made yet, just rockin the gold/plexi for now.


so you mean this was just a photoshop/render?










have i been lied to?


----------



## derickwm

Hehe oops I made that


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe oops I made that


Hopefully you'll make the real one soon too.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm

New build is new


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> New build is new


I thought you wanted new faces


----------



## derickwm

I realized I like attention more than new faces.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I realized I like attention more than new faces.


Knowing yourself if the first step young padawan


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Knowing yourself if the first step young padawan


That will never happen...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

In other news, you should get waterblocks for these 580s so I can finish your build this summer, lol.


----------



## derickwm

Lol those aren't going to be watercooled... Just finish her up


----------



## deafboy

Where's the fun in having a bajillion rads and not wc the beasts?!


----------



## stren

DID SOMEONE SAY IGUANA? LETS GO CHECKOUT THE IGUANAS!


----------



## derickwm

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GET THOSE BIRDS OUTTA HERE! IGUANAS ONLY!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GET THOSE BIRDS OUTTA HERE! IGUANAS ONLY!












WRONG THREAD DERICK< THIS IS THE BIRD THREAD


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Where's the fun in having a bajillion rads and not wc the beasts?!


To cool the chipset and RAM of course


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> To cool the chipset and RAM of course












DUCK! WATERCOOL EVERYTHING ALL THE TIME ALWAYS


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Where's the fun in having a bajillion rads and not wc the beasts?!


Therein lies the irony


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Therein lies the irony












DERICK GET YOUR DUCKS IN A ROW! THERE WILL BE NO AIR COOLING!


----------



## derickwm

No! Air cooling and AIO units for days!


----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## derickwm




----------



## pepejovi

I love this.


----------



## stren




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I love this.


So many layers of in jokes now. I'm positively exhausted.


----------



## stren

also no one is signing the petition to change the thread name


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

so no one likes the idea to change the name to "Derick builds a King Iguana" at least temporarily?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

/sigh


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so no one likes the idea to change the name to "Derick builds a King Iguana" at least temporarily?


It gets my vote.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so no one likes the idea to change the name to "Derick builds a King Iguana" at least temporarily?


Only if the name change is permanent..

Better?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so no one likes the idea to change the name to "Derick builds a King Iguana" at least temporarily?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the name change is permanent.
Click to expand...

ugh, that's so times new roman.

Get with the Helvetica, yo


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ugh, that's so times new roman.
> 
> Get with the Helvetica, yo


Fixed yo.

Stupid work browser.


----------



## derickwm

deafboy...post up some updates yo


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> deafboy...post up some updates yo


Tests tomorrow yo... you're stuff is not even remotely priority, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Tests tomorrow yo... you're stuff is not even remotely priority, lol.


I'll take it all and have regular updates.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll take it all and have regular updates.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


lol. It'll be on the lawn out front, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. It'll be on the lawn out front, lol.


Sounds good to me. Can't beat free.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sounds good to me. Can't beat free.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's a small fortune, only reason it's outside is because it acts as a guest home...


----------



## deafboy

Blue


----------



## derickwm

:drool:


----------



## pepejovi

Huh, so i can rep here...


----------



## derickwm

This has been discussed before...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This has been discussed before...


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm

So... I think I might powder coat all the black bits on the case purple.


----------



## stren

KING IGUANA THINKS ANY IGUANA RELATED COLORS ARE FINE, IGUANAS GO WITH EVERYTHING


----------



## deafboy




----------



## stren

KING IGUANA SAYS THIS IS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WATER COOLED


----------



## deafboy

I'm missing stuff


----------



## dmanstasiu

Derick's pics were better


----------



## derickwm

High end watercooling is becoming too mainstream, going back to air cooling and AIO units.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Derick's pics were better


I am going to say it's because his weren't shakey cell phone shots...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Derick's pics were better
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say it's because his weren't shakey cell phone shots...
Click to expand...

You better not be trying to one-up me with crappy cell shots









And yeah, probably.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You better not be trying to one-up me with crappy cell shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, probably.


How have you not bought a camera yet? You've been looking for years.


----------



## PCModderMike

Cards need Acceleros.


----------



## derickwm

And make those purty colour changing Lightning fans go away? I don't think so.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You better not be trying to one-up me with crappy cell shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you not bought a camera yet? You've been looking for years.
Click to expand...

I've made a lot of offers. I'm trying to find a D5100 + kit lens for $425







i couldn't care less about the price it's just fun hunting


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I've made a lot of offers. I'm trying to find a D5100 + kit lens for $425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't care less about the price it's just fun hunting


sometimes i get tempted to upgrade to the 7100 just to annoy derick


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> this
> sometimes i get tempted to upgrade to the 7100 just to annoy derick


That's the best reason to do something....


----------



## seross69

Got the D5200 and It is a amazing camera... Just wish I had someone that knows how to use this great camera...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> this
> sometimes i get tempted to upgrade to the 7100 just to annoy derick
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best reason to do something....
Click to expand...

This is a very popular trend


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This is a very popular trend


You wouldn't get it, it's too mainstream for you...


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is not nice... you're making me want to buy that board from Italy.............

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Grandma did send me a pretty hefty amount of money for graduation... and I already have the UP7... and I need a camera... oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

do it


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Must... resist... the temptation... and I'll need at least an i7 970 for it... ughhhhh...


----------



## deafboy

resisting...


----------



## pepejovi

Bleh, I could spend money on another 448 core to SLI or something, but I only have a month 'till army.. No use buying it now.


----------



## derickwm

I do not approve of resisting.


----------



## seross69

Resisting is for losers and rich men...


----------



## derickwm

No actually I don't think rich men have to resist...


----------



## seross69

but to be rich you have to resist spending urges????


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> but to be rich you have to resist spending urges????


Depends on how rich you are.


----------



## seross69

ok to get rich you have to resist then!!! why all the semantics??? must have had razor blades for breakfast or something!!!!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> ok to get rich you have to resist then!!! why all the semantics??? must have had razor blades for breakfast or something!!!!


You can inherit money.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Grandma did send me a pretty hefty amount of money for graduation... and I already have the UP7... and I need a camera... oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Camera > anything else at the moment
I want to see some sexy high res pics of your latest build.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Camera > anything else at the moment
> I want to see some sexy high res pics of your latest build.


This is what I'm thinking too!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Agoriaz

Subbed, just in case


----------



## Paradigm84

Just caught up on the last 200 posts, good to see nothing in this thread has changed.


----------



## derickwm

There were updates :|


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There were updates :|


That's true....

Everything I thought I knew about this thread is a lie!


----------



## pepejovi

Paradigm is in the thread

Thread ruined

Abandon thread!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Paradigm is in the thread
> 
> Thread ruined
> 
> Abandon thread!


Go back to listening to awful music, pesky Finn.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is what I'm thinking too!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I got the Nikon D5200 and it is a amazing camera..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I got the Nikon D5200 and it is a amazing camera..


That's just a tad out of my price range. I'm going with the T3i with the stock 18-55mm lens and I'll also be getting a 50mm prime lens.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

So after almost a year of being dead... EVGA might be RMA'ing my SR-2









Good on you EVGA.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So after almost a year of being dead... EVGA might be RMA'ing my SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you EVGA.


Just in time for you to sell it?









Oh, and I heard you liked orange.



Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

Nope, hate it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Your case and fans say otherwise.


----------



## derickwm

I chose colors that I knew would be cool to me in the future. Hipster inception.


----------



## deafboy

lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Purple is the new orange, get with it Derick.


----------



## derickwm

I'm trying but nobody likes it


----------



## Paradigm84

I like, and that should be enough.

Also from what I recall, Jepp likes purple.


----------



## derickwm

He does, and even he said no to purple


----------



## Paradigm84

Then he is a traitorous swine.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's just a tad out of my price range. I'm going with the T3i with the stock 18-55mm lens and I'll also be getting a 50mm prime lens.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


T3i with the nifty fifty = excellent choice.


----------



## deafboy

I want a McFlurry... but how can I get the money for one?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want a McFlurry... but how can I get the money for one?


Sell body fluids????


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want a McFlurry... but how can I get the money for one?


:sozo:


----------



## stren

I still get confused which build thread I'm in....


----------



## derickwm

I have that problem too...except with bathrooms.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He does, and even he said no to purple


GREEN! ALL THINGS GREEN!


----------



## derickwm

Shell shocker deal today is $50 off a 4TB Seagate HDD. Might have to get one or two


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shell shocker deal today is $50 off a 4TB Seagate HDD. Might have to get one or two


I did last time they had this deal a couple weeks back.. don't know what I am going to do with them but I got 2 of them..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shell shocker deal today is $50 off a 4TB Seagate HDD. Might have to get one or two


I wonder how they'd do in raid.... I want a nas.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shell shocker deal today is $50 off a 4TB Seagate HDD. Might have to get one or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how they'd do in raid.... I want a nas.
Click to expand...

Well you'll get to play with 'em when they show up on your door 

I'll probably set them up in a Raid 1 config later down the road.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shell shocker deal today is $50 off a 4TB Seagate HDD. Might have to get one or two


Why? By the time you're back in the country it'll be time for black friday deals


----------



## derickwm

Hm. Guess you have a good point.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hm. Guess you have a good point.


Plus 4TB drives are still very pricey, 3TB on the other hand are very cheap comparatively. Soon 4TBs will be more like a scaled version of 3TB drive prices. I also need to build a NAS it has to be said, windows home server used to have a really nice software flexible software raid (drive extender) too which was nice but then they took it out I think. So yeah not sure whether to just build the NAS into a HTPC or have a dedicated NAS box. Maybe I should just find an old version of windows home server lulz and run it on the htpc


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Plus 4TB drives are still very pricey, 3TB on the other hand are very cheap comparatively. Soon 4TBs will be more like a scaled version of 3TB drive prices. I also need to build a NAS it has to be said, windows home server used to have a really nice software flexible software raid (drive extender) too which was nice but then they took it out I think. So yeah not sure whether to just build the NAS into a HTPC or have a dedicated NAS box. Maybe I should just find an old version of windows home server lulz and run it on the htpc


use server 2008 or you can get third party apps for 2012 that do the same


----------



## derickwm

STH10 is going to go through a growth spurt soon


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well you'll get to play with 'em when they show up on your door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably set them up in a Raid 1 config later down the road.


lol. Win!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Win!


I hope Derick is paying you for your time finishing the build off.


----------



## derickwm

Caselabs is sponsoring a pedestal and two more 480 radiator mounts







big thanks to Jim and CL team!


----------



## Paradigm84

Maybe if I start a build log and don't finish it I'll get some stuff...









Just kidding, looking forward to see what you *deafboy* does with the stuff.


----------



## stren

What derick needs for those tecs:


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope Derick is paying you for your time finishing the build off.


lol. Build/sell...same thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Maybe if I start a build log and don't finish it I'll get some stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, looking forward to see what you *deafboy* does with the stuff.


lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> What derick needs for those tecs:


Indeed...


----------



## seross69

Actually this is what he needs for those TEC's..



1500 Watt 24v Meanwell


----------



## derickwm

I'd need a few of those. If I ran all the TECs at 24Vs I'd need about 4000W of power


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd need a few of those. If I ran all the TECs at 24Vs I'd need about 4000W of power


4KW + 1.5KW of power on the components = wiring problem + frozen coolant


----------



## derickwm

May as well just throw in the coming home built chiller too.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> May as well just throw in the coming home built chiller too.


Just build a silent phase unit, then I'll be jelly







And then you might agree with me about that z87 oc formula


----------



## derickwm

Just get an M6E and apply your own coat of anti-liquid STUFF.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Vaseline


----------



## deafboy

btw, I am not running that chiller full out regardless of the power...lol. Last thing I need is to burn down my house, lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> btw, I am not running that chiller full out regardless of the power...lol. Last thing I need is to burn down my house, lol.


thats no fun where is your sense of adventure??


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> btw, I am not running that chiller full out regardless of the power...lol. Last thing I need is to burn down my house, lol.


Chiller will only consume around 300w, but that's fine either way.


----------



## deafboy

Right next to the desire to be homeless...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just get an M6E and apply your own coat of anti-liquid STUFF.


I did that on the P6T, looks very ugly


----------



## derickwm

Well I finally caved. Found a Lepa 1600W for a nice price and went for it. Last summer one of the biggest delays was the PSU dilemma/lack thereof. This way I'll have both the Silverstone 1500 and Lepa 1600 ready to go (and sleeved) before I even get back 

Also, EVGA is prepping to ship back my FIXED SR-2 

#THISBUILDWILLGETTOACOMPLETIONSTAGE


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well I finally caved. Found a Lepa 1600W for a nice price and went for it. Last summer one of the biggest delays was the PSU dilemma/lack thereof. This way I'll have both the Silverstone 1500 and Lepa 1600 ready to go (and sleeved) before I even get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, EVGA is prepping to ship back my FIXED SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #THISBUILDWILLGETTOACOMPLETIONSTAGE


Win on three counts!


----------



## derickwm

Also, :drool:


----------



## stren

Derick stop trying to steal my sponsors. Oh wait they were your sponsors already







Well at least we have different power supplies now...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are they?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick stop trying to steal my sponsors. Oh wait they were your sponsors already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we have different power supplies now...


Only reason I went with the Lepa...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they?
Click to expand...

New Monsoon Free fittings.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh, they look cool.


----------



## derickwm

They doooo. Don't think I'm going to need them though sadly.


----------



## derickwm

Well ladies and gentlemen, sleeving sponsorship has been confirmed and will be done by OCN's very own, badwrench. Awesome guy and does great work.

The plan is to do the PSUs in all black with extensions made to match the theme of each build I do. Even though both PSUs will be used in Aldri, I think we all know they won't forever be used with an orange and black theme which is why I'm choosing to do extensions over custom cable lengths.


----------



## deafboy

Those fittings!


----------



## seross69

Has anyone seen those fitting for sell yet??


----------



## derickwm

They aren't for sale yet. I'm not sure if prototypes are even made as of now.

EVGA has shipped back the SR-2! Should be arriving Monday!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They aren't for _sale_ yet. I'm not sure if prototypes are even made as of now.
> 
> EVGA has shipped back the SR-2! Should be arriving Monday!


Aaaaand it's fried again.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They aren't for _sale_ yet. I'm not sure if prototypes are even made as of now.
> 
> EVGA has shipped back the SR-2! Should be arriving Monday!


This reminds me I need to test my replacement PSU and ship back the old one too


----------



## derickwm

...


----------



## stren

what's your point nubbins?


----------



## derickwm

NOU


----------



## PCModderMike

SR2 back in action eh


----------



## stren

it would be if derick shipped it to me


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> SR2 back in action eh


For 12 seconds.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> SR2 back in action eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 12 seconds.
Click to expand...

I like your sense of optimism.


----------



## stren

derick's opinion on stren:










stren's opinion on derick:


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## stren

MAYBE KING BEAR IS JUST BIG DOG?


----------



## Citra

Derick do you still have those mips blocks you used in your last build?


----------



## derickwm

Yessss. They're relics now


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yessss. They're relics collector's items now


FTFY


----------



## Jeppzer

great... they managed to ruin ocn some more with this latest graphical update.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> great... they managed to ruin ocn some more with this latest graphical update.


I see no difference


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm

Schedule of events for anyone who still thinks this is a build log:

EVGA SR-2 RMA - arrives Monday June 17

Chips & RAM are unconfirmed as of right now but should be in the near future

STH10 Pedestal - Confirmed by [email protected] but he's extremely busy right so no set date for delivery

Silverstone ST1500 sent off for RMA

Lepa 1600 - arrives Wednesday June 19

Stren still has the Boreas units...yeah who knows when those will arrive back to Washington


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Schedule of events for anyone who still thinks this is a build log:
> 
> EVGA SR-2 RMA - arrives Monday June 17
> 
> Chips & RAM are unconfirmed as of right now but should be in the near future
> 
> STH10 Pedestal - Confirmed by [email protected] but he's extremely busy right so no set date for delivery
> 
> Silverstone ST1500 sent off for RMA
> 
> Lepa 1600 - arrives Wednesday June 19
> 
> Stren still has the Boreas units...yeah who knows when those will arrive back to Washington
> 
> *Stan arrives in Slovenia in less than a month*


FTFY


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Schedule of events for anyone who still thinks this is a build log:
> 
> EVGA SR-2 RMA - arrives Monday June 17
> 
> Chips & RAM are unconfirmed as of right now but should be in the near future
> 
> STH10 Pedestal - Confirmed by [email protected] but he's extremely busy right so no set date for delivery
> 
> Silverstone ST1500 sent off for RMA
> 
> Lepa 1600 - arrives Wednesday June 19
> 
> Stren still has the Boreas units...yeah who knows when those will arrive back to Washington


current review waiting time ~3 months. Still better than the immigration department, my green card is coming up to 6 years waiting now


----------



## derickwm

Just bought some Pioneer SE-L40 headphones


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought some Pioneer SE-L40 headphones


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought some Pioneer SE-L40 headphones


My headphones are better than yours.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> My headphones are better than yours.


Mine are better than both


----------



## derickwm

Mine are... more vintage.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are... more vintage *hipster*


FTFY


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought some Pioneer SE-L40 headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My headphones are better than yours.
Click to expand...

I'm jelly of your headphones.

All the people in Starbucks on their Macbooks are jelly of Derick's.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine are... more vintage.


Mine are bigger









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just bought some Pioneer SE-L40 headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My headphones are better than yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm jelly of your headphones.
> 
> All the people in Starbucks on their Macbooks are jelly of Derick's.
Click to expand...

Seriously the best purchase since GPU and SB...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Seriously the best purchase since GPU and SB...


Maybe I'll get some after my camera and monitor, so like 9 months from now.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Paradigm, why D5200 over D5100?


----------



## derickwm

Mine will still sound better than yours with DAC


----------



## Jeppzer

Mine are more comfortable.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Paradigm, why D5200 over D5100?


Because I get an extra 100....

But really, all the people I've asked said to go for a D5200 or D7000, so I'm going for the former.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Paradigm, why D5200 over D5100?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I get an extra 100....
> 
> But really, all the people I've asked said to go for a D5200 or D7000, so I'm going for the former.
Click to expand...

The D5200 is notably more expensive than the D5100, and there doesn't seem to be much incentive to upgrade.

I was looking at a D5100 setup ... body, extra battery, 35mm F1.8 prime + 18-200mm VRII lens came in at $1000, used, with very aggressive pricing. Getting a D7000 as your first camera, with good lens, seems like a huge investment


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The D5200 is notably more expensive than the D5100, and there doesn't seem to be much incentive to upgrade.
> 
> I was looking at a D5100 setup ... body, extra battery, 35mm F1.8 prime + 18-200mm VRII lens came in at $1000, used, with very aggressive pricing. Getting a D7000 as your first camera, with good lens, seems like a huge investment


I was going to get something cheaper, then Derick happened.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mine will still sound better than yours with DAC


My amp is bigger than yours. Also nolol

My source is onboard audio.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The D5200 is notably more expensive than the D5100, and there doesn't seem to be much incentive to upgrade.
> 
> I was looking at a D5100 setup ... body, extra battery, 35mm F1.8 prime + 18-200mm VRII lens came in at $1000, used, with very aggressive pricing. Getting a D7000 as your first camera, with good lens, seems like a huge investment
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get something cheaper, then Derick happened.
Click to expand...

Listening to Derick for major purchases, silly brit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Listening to Derick for major purchases, silly brit.


You're going to Slovenia with him and you're saying I'm silly for listening to him? K.

Also it's not a major purchase.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Listening to Derick for major purchases, silly brit.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to Slovenia with him and you're saying I'm silly for listening to him? K.
> 
> Also it's not a major purchase.
Click to expand...

If you've been researching it for over 6 months, it's a major purchase.

And yes, I'm gong to Slovenia with him. I'm impulsive and spontaneous


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If you've been researching it for over 6 months, it's a major purchase.
> 
> And yes, I'm gong to Slovenia with him. I'm impulsive and spontaneous


Haven't been researching it for that long.

And that's nice, dear.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If you've been researching it for over 6 months, it's a major purchase.
> 
> And yes, I'm gong to Slovenia with him. I'm impulsive and spontaneous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been researching it for that long.
> 
> And that's nice, dear.
Click to expand...

sooooo whatcha doin this weekend

also i feel like you should add me on fb because we invade threads a lto


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> sooooo whatcha doin this weekend
> 
> also i feel like you should add me on fb because we invade threads a lto


Depends on how much you charge per hour....

And I could if you wanted.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> sooooo whatcha doin this weekend
> 
> also i feel like you should add me on fb because we invade threads a lto
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you charge per hour....
> 
> And I could if you wanted.
Click to expand...

might as well, we chat too much.


----------



## nategr8ns

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
what was this thread about again?


----------



## derickwm

KING IGUANA


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> KING IGUANA


Go away.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## pepejovi

They're so stupid..


----------



## stren

vintage != better
vintage == old
vintage == how many years of other peoples head and ear gunk

SANITIZE


----------



## derickwm

Nope, never. ORIGINALITY.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nope, never. ORIGINALITY.


DISEASES

DEATH


----------



## seross69

I think those are as old as me!!!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> DISEASES
> 
> DEATH


Holy crap I spilled my apple juice all over the screen


----------



## nategr8ns

Those things are sexy... but seriously, how do they stack up to some newer, mid-range stuff, price/performance-wise?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Those things are sexy... but seriously, how do they stack up to some newer, mid-range stuff, price/performance-wise?


Personally, i never even saw those things when i was looking for a good mid range headset.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Those things are sexy... but seriously, how do they stack up to some newer, mid-range stuff, price/performance-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i never even saw those things when i was looking for a good mid range headset.
Click to expand...

Because they were made in the 1960s.


----------



## derickwm

Paid the same amount for them that I paid for my HD280s and I'd say those are good, all around, mid range phones. So I'll do a comparison for you


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paid the same amount for them that I paid for my HD280s and I'd say those are good, all around, mid range phones. So I'll do a comparison for you


DT-770s are mid-range.


----------



## derickwm

DT-770s are terrible.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> DT-770s are terrible.


You are incorrect.


----------



## derickwm

Just roll with it G.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just roll with it G.


Ok, D?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> DT-770s are terrible.


im not really a big headphone guy, where do my grado sr325i's sit


----------



## derickwm

I have no idea. I'm no audiophile







I just like trolling Pepe.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have no idea. I'm no audiophile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like trolling Pepe.


ha I know, someone might know.


----------



## chase11

Those headphones are older then the 1970s







by the way I read this whole thread (yeah that took hours) and it has the most offtopicness I have ever seen in a thread.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Those headphones are older then the 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way I read this whole thread (yeah that took hours) and it has the most offtopicness I have ever seen in a thread.


You missed all the good posts that were deleted. Also, see Derick's original build log, you're in for a treat


----------



## chase11

Ill check it out









Edit: would anyone mind linking it to me?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Those headphones are older then the 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way I read this whole thread (yeah that took hours) and it has the most offtopicness I have ever seen in a thread.


:wave2:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Those headphones are older then the 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way I read this whole thread (yeah that took hours) and it has the most offtopicness I have ever seen in a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed all the good posts that were deleted. Also, see Derick's original build log, you're in for a treat
Click to expand...

I'd say around at least 1000 posts have been deleted 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Ill check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: would anyone mind linking it to me?


I have no idea what he's talking about either.


----------



## seross69

derrick

build log can not even put them in same sentence!!


----------



## derickwm

Both SR-2 and Lepa arrived yesterday


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Both SR-2 and Lepa arrived yesterday


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Both SR-2 and Lepa arrived yesterday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


the lepa look's like a good quality PSU heavy with lots of accessories. If you need pic's I can put some up for you Derrick!!


----------



## deafboy

It's true, they did arrive...here. lol.

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## nategr8ns

Like


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> DT-770s are terrible.


You're terrible.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Now I need to get a power supply like that lol.


----------



## derickwm

I still can't believe how small it is.

/laughs for replying to own build log pictures


----------



## seross69




----------



## pepejovi

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand fried


----------



## deafboy

Oh hello there...


----------



## PR-Imagery

^What are they?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of blurry, lol. Literally just finished moving it all...


----------



## derickwm

Pair of X5650s and X5667s. Going to do some testing and comparing higher clocked 4c/8t vs lower clocked 6c/12t on a variety of things and then keep whichever I decide is more suited.

...probably the X5650s lol


----------



## deafboy

And when he says that, he means I'll be doing the testing...lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And when he says that, he means I'll be doing the testing...lol.










Derick 2.0


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick 2.0


Changes with 2.0:
-Progress
-Reverted quality of photos
-Taller









Have to tear down the Rampage build that's in the STH10 so I can throw the SR-2 back in there but the CPUs are in, CPU blocks mounted, and yeah...

Took me a couple minutes to see how the blocks should be mounted. Very odd setup choice by MIPs. But whatever. Also, didn't note a specific inlet/outlet. Looked in and the both look like inlets, which seemed weird.

Also, the fittings might be changed, that's up to Derick. But since he's asleep and I saw the box of monsoons I figured might as well try those out, lol. Also, yeah, giant tubing loop but I figure it's temporary anyways, might as well make it big and smooth









Have the VRM block but waiting to install that once I have the giant block in hand to install that at the same time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

the research seems a bit redundant, should be fun I guess.


----------



## deafboy

Research?


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Took me a couple minutes to see how the blocks should be mounted. Very odd setup choice by MIPs. But whatever. Also, didn't note a specific inlet/outlet. Looked in and the both look like inlets, which seemed weird.


There is definitely a specific "in" and a specific "out". If you look real close inside the ports, one of them will have circles with X's behind it...and one port will just have the X's. The port that has the circles...is the "in" port. Crappy cellphone pic of instructions attached, but you should be able to make it out.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> There is definitely a specific "in" and a specific "out". If you look real close inside the ports, one of them will have circles with X's behind it...and one port will just have the X's. The port that has the circles...is the "in" port. Crappy cellphone pic of instructions attached, but you should be able to make it out.


Wow, well that's not obvious at all. lol. Wish I had that sheet, lol. Thanks!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Science?


----------



## deafboy

Alright, well I guess I got lucky. That is incredibly hard to see in person, especially in my lighting and on used blocks. The blocks were fine, the port near the IO will be the inlet and the one near the interior is the outlet, that worked out better than I was expecting, lol.


----------



## deafboy

Alright, well I think that is all until Derick gets up. Not sure if he wants me to put the LEPA in yet or if he wants me to wait until he sends the cables off for sleeving and what he wants to do about the tubing stuff.

Probably throw in the monsta rad in the bottom chamber tomorrow.

But at least the SR-2 is back in the STH10. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I wanna see pics of my stuffs!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I wanna see pics of my stuffs!


lol. k. Currenty sitting the the syrillian test bench. Well, sitting on a piece of cardboard that's sitting on the test bench, lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Man, I haven't been in this thread in forever. What's going on with Derick's 4p rig?


----------



## deafboy

Collecting dust, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

My precious....


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Alright, well I think that is all until Derick gets up. Not sure if he wants me to put the LEPA in yet or if he wants me to wait until he sends the cables off for sleeving and what he wants to do about the tubing stuff.
> 
> Probably throw in the monsta rad in the bottom chamber tomorrow.
> 
> But at least the SR-2 is back in the STH10. lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Maybe with Derick thousands of miles away the hardware might stand a chance of surviving.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Collecting dust, lol.


I thought he sold it...lol


----------



## deafboy

lol. Well he sold one, but he bought another. You can see it in the pic with Jeff's stuff.

edit:

Anyways....I am about to go get some cheap hose to play with. Just need something to I can flush all the radiators and then enough to see who everything should be ran to keep things clean. Big case with a lot of radiators. lol.

Hoping to get a fair amount done later on today/tonight. Stripped the top and bottom compartment though.


----------



## deafboy

Grabbed 20 feet of some cheap hose ($8 after tax) that should work well for flushing, testing, etc.

Those alphacool rads had some nice crap come out of them, lol.

Let the flushing commence!


----------



## deafboy

Extending those two cutouts (one on each side) would drastically improve the usability of this case.

The amount of work needed to take the front rad off was a bit silly.


----------



## deafboy

So I know Derick is going to have me change things but so be it, lol. I took out his precious fan controller because the 5.25" bay holder was getting in the way of the radiator. If it was me, I would just trim the holder but I doubt he'll want me to hack things up.

So until I hear more on what he wants to do I am just going to leave things be. I was able to get his 360mm rad in the main compartment like he wanted. Also stole the RAM from the 4P and populated all the dimms in the SR-2. lol. It won't be staying like that but I was bored.

With the fan controller in there blocking everything...


Pump setup up front (although I know he won't be using that one, I don't even know if that thing works, lol.







Flipped the rads and the pump setup in the back...




Who knows what's next. lol. Derick's still asleep.


----------



## anubis1127

That is some green carpet.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is some green carpet.


^^


----------



## deafboy

haha, that it is....ugly as sin.


----------



## stren

Is that the pump from his older TJ07 build?

At this rate I should just send thief to you too


----------



## deafboy

lol. I have no idea where that pump came from, it was sitting in the top of the STH10 when I picked it up.

Things will be changed (surprised anyone?)...the ST30s will be going into the pedestal. 240s will be added I guess and new pump setup.

So yeah, sleeving, pedestal, rads, tubing, and a bunch of other stuff.

I derped yesterday though when I bought the tubing, bought 1/2 not realizing pretty much all of his fittings aside from the monsoons were 3/8.

So this will probably be sitting idle today. Want to try and find some of his screws in the giant boxes.

Small update I guess. He let me cut the 5.25" bay mount so I did that early this morning, going to round the corners later. And yes, I know, I have a screw out on the front


----------



## derickwm

Meanwhile in Slovenia...


----------



## deafboy

And I guess this is going to be turning into a part copper tubing build...

edit...

and I found the SR-2 block...wrapped up, bagged, and thrown in with all the spare STH10 pieces. Random as all hell. lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And I guess this is going to be turning into a part copper tubing build...
> 
> edit...
> 
> and I found the SR-2 block...wrapped up, bagged, and thrown in with all the spare STH10 pieces. Random as all hell. lol


well copper tubing is more likely now that derick is out of the way









Are there any gpus left?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> well copper tubing is more likely now that derick is out of the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any gpus left?


Kind of... 3 up for RMA and a 295 that needs to be tested.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I might have dibs on those two 7970's... still thinking about it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

LMAO... that's if we can RMA them. I need to find the darn screws for the stock headsinks.


----------



## dmanstasiu

3 for RMA.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Kind of... 3 up for RMA and a 295 that needs to be tested.


What's the story behind those 295s? 32 GTX295s just appeared in this thread, all of a sudden.


----------



## deafboy

I'll let him tell the story if he wants...


----------



## PR-Imagery

There's more 295s?


----------



## deafboy

There are 2 7970s that are needing to be RMAs. 1 295 that needs to be RMA'ed and then 1 295 that needs to be tested.


----------



## derickwm

The 295 that needs to be tested is a different 295, not even one of the ones from the 32 stack haha. The one that needs RMA is however.

@Jeff, you're going to have to fight PR for the 7970s 

Thread title back to normal name for the sake of actually having updates now.


----------



## seross69




----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The 295 that needs to be tested is a different 295, not even one of the ones from the 32 stack haha. The one that needs RMA is however.
> 
> @Jeff, you're going to have to fight PR for the 7970s
> 
> Thread title back to normal name for the sake of actually having updates now.


Just as soon as I get paid from that commercial


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Kind of... 3 up for RMA and a 295 that needs to be tested.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story behind those 295s? 32 GTX295s just appeared in this thread, all of a sudden.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The 295 that needs to be tested is a _different _295, not even one of the ones from the 32 stack haha. The one that needs RMA is however.
> 
> @Jeff, you're going to have to fight PR for the 7970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread title back to normal name for the sake of actually having updates now.


Mehh, guess I'll just wait for 8970's. Save up and buy 4 of them lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

This build log has updates, we're in need of a build log with no updates now and I think mine can do the job.


----------



## deafboy

Probably pick up some 3/8" tubing tomorrow so I can test the darn CPUs out, lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meanwhile in Slovenia...


Love the updates


----------



## deafboy

There may or may not be water in the system....









I got some water on my old POS PSU though that I use to run pumps for leak testing...so yeah.

Before I put water in it...



Hopefully do all the CPU testing on Friday/Saturday so derick can see what he wants to keep.

Yeah, I know the mobo blocks aren't on there. Despite what Derick might want, lol, I am not going to go insane on the Overclocks during the testing. I'm just going to see which ones seem to OC well and perform the best on various benchmarks. Also, I need thermal pads for the mobo blocks, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I had to get creative with the mounting of my board block... that was fun. I will do it properly when I get home, but thanks again for the deal Derick!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This build log has updates, we're in need of a build log with no updates now and I think mine can do the job.


Wow false advertising here


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I had to get creative with the mounting of my board block... that was fun. I will do it properly when I get home, but thanks again for the deal Derick!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


?

And you're welcome.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ?
> 
> And you're welcome.


It was missing some screws and washers...


----------



## deafboy

Leak testing... no leaks so far.









Well aside from derick's pump. lol. Extra paper towels under that.


----------



## derickwm

It's not my pump :sozo:


----------



## deafboy

Yours now...


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ?
> 
> And you're welcome.


Thanks again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> It was missing some screws and washers...


What he said. I used some rubber washers in place of the plastic standoffs, that worked pretty well. I'll see where I can get some of the proper standoffs.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

I've already spent allll the money


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I've already spent allll the money


Stop buying stuff! lol.


----------



## derickwm

You tell me to buy more stuff everyday!


----------



## deafboy

Lies!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You tell me to buy more stuff everyday!


If I tell you to buy stuff for me will you do it?


----------



## deafboy

Oh I like that idea... yeah, buy us stuff. I want stuff.


----------



## derickwm

...


----------



## deafboy

I want stuff, lol


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ...


I think he likes the idea sooo much he's speechless


----------



## derickwm

About that...


----------



## Sunreeper

It's fine its fine you don't need to thank me for my amazing idea


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> About that...


Speaking of spending money ... any word from niko? ^^


----------



## Sunreeper

Niko! It's your cousin! Let's go bowling!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Niko! It's your cousin! Let's go bowling!











Hate that game so much...


----------



## deafboy

Oh yeah, rocking my x1950xtx, lol.


----------



## deafboy

And the CPUs in the system sold....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And the CPUs in the system sold....


The CPUs for the SR2?


----------



## derickwm

Come on now... there were 2 pairs. One pair remains!


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, he sold the 2 hexacore chips and has the 2 quad core ones left.


----------



## derickwm

I don't need 12 core/24 threads anymore


----------



## seross69

hey I need a pair!!!!


----------



## derickwm

I have more chips coming in the future Seross


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't need 12 core/24 threads anymore


Lies! The things I could do with 12 cores/24 threads....


----------



## derickwm

Nou.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have more chips coming in the future Seross










Why am I the last to hear about this. lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I the last to hear about this. lol


cause you never pay attention to the chat


----------



## derickwm

^


----------



## deafboy

Not my fault you two are impossible to follow. lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not my fault you two are impossible to follow. lol


chat > build logs > stuff > school/work


----------



## pepejovi

You guys are just adorable.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> chat > build logs > stuff > school/work


lol.

stuff > *


----------



## Art Vanelay

so what happened to the iguanas?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol.
> 
> stuff > *


haha


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> so what happened to the iguanas?


They reached the end of their natural life cycle and died


----------



## deafboy

Quad cores are in and OC'ing has begun.... lol. Just set the voltage to the threshhold derick told me and starting to bump things up.

Currently sitting at 4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2847069


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quad cores are in and OC'ing has begun.... lol. Just set the voltage to the threshhold derick told me and starting to bump things up.
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.5
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2847069


increase your base multiplier - 23 is the non turbo one, x5667 should have access up to a 26 multiplier available for when you push higher, sr2's rarely go much over 200bclk so you're going to crap out around 4.6ish otherwise.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> increase your base multiplier - 23 is the non turbo one, x5667 should have access up to a 26 multiplier available for when you push higher, sr2's rarely go much over 200bclk so you're going to crap out around 4.6ish otherwise.


Is there a way to actually do it without speedstep though? I am just doing validations right now, now checking for stable clocks. Because if I disable speedstep it disables turbo.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Is there a way to actually do it without speedstep though? I am just doing validations right now, now checking for stable clocks. Because if I disable speedstep it disables turbo.


Hmm not sure about evga bioses but can't you manually select the mult independent of speedstep?


----------



## deafboy

I can't touch the multi regardless...whether it's on or off. But if speed step is off, turbo is no longer an option. Turn speedstep on and turbo shows up.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I can't touch the multi regardless...whether it's on or off. But if speed step is off, turbo is no longer an option. Turn speedstep on and turbo shows up.


I saw this:
Quote:


> So it turns out disabling C-States in the BIOS eliminates the 22x and 23x multipliers (because "inactive cores" only exist in the C3 and C6 states, and the 22x and 23x multipliers only kick in when one or more cores are inactive).
> I'm now at 21x191 for 4 GHz, which puts a lot less stress on the IOH and uncore


So disabling c-states might get you one more mult but not the rest. Weird though, there should be a turbo setting too apparantly.

Also found this:
Quote:


> The short answer is that the multiplier for the X5660 processor is locked at 21 but, with TURBO BOOST, the multiplier can increase by either 2 or 3.
> 
> The long answer is that turbo boost will change the multiplier for one or more cores in a complicated schedule described by shorthand expression, 2/2/2/2/3/3/. The meaning is described in the following figure where the term "bin" refers to increments of the base-clock frequency. For example, if BCLK=133 MHz, 2 bins = increment of 266 MHz. Or another way of saying this is that the multiplier for some cores can be raised from the nominal value, e.g.,21 to 23,24 or whatever. On the X5660, the multiplier for all six cores could be raised to 23 in some circumstances. In other circumstances, however, turbo boost will only raise the multiplier for 1 or 2 cores to 24 (and keep the other cores running with a multiplier of 21). The main determinants of the exact configuration include the work load and the cpu core temperatures.


Add in the x5667 specs:

Frequency 3067 MHz
Turbo frequency 3467 MHz (1 or 2 cores)
3333 MHz (3 or 4 cores)
Bus speed 6.4 GT/s QPI (3200 MHz)
Clock multiplier 23

it looks like 25 will be your max mult even if you disable c-states, the question is now how to get there.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, not sure...

No luck with 200 or beyond either...199 was the wall

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2847139


----------



## derickwm

Ya'll are noobs.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ya'll are noobs.


coming from the man that said...
Quote:


> BOOST ALL THE VOLTAGES TO SAFE LEVELS
> ...
> i r noob


----------



## Sunreeper

You guys are just too funny


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> hey I need a pair!!!!


plant some seeds and grow them.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> plant some seeds and grow them.


----------



## pepejovi

Phhhhhbbbbllllrrrrrrrrrtttttt


----------



## Jeppzer

*ba dum tishhh*


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Phhhhhbbbbllllrrrrrrrrrtttttt


----------



## Sunreeper

*insert random noise* k byeeee


----------



## derickwm

Almost 5K responses


----------



## deafboy

With over 1000 of them being from you and over 300 from me


----------



## derickwm

Shhhhhh


----------



## pepejovi

Uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss

E: 273 posts from me.. must try harder.


----------



## derickwm

Probably over twice that in deleted poasts from you


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably over twice that in deleted poasts from you


Nnnnooooooo... All my posts are pure 100% legitimate content.


----------



## derickwm

I didn't say that, just that they deleted a bunch of your "legitimate" posts.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I didn't say that, just that they deleted a bunch of your "legitimate" posts.


Who did? I have some friends who can set them straight...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Almost 5K responses


less than 1% updates


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, 239 from me.


----------



## Jeppzer

Spoiler: For your eyes only.



We have $9.8million in a bank. You shall be named as Beneficiary & Administrator so bank makes transfer to you. We share 50 - 50.
Reply with your name, address & telephone numbers for other details.

JFO
Accountant & Auditor.












I thought they gave up with these long ago, apparently not.


----------



## derickwm

Do it!

Going to be some changes soon


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For your eyes only.
> 
> 
> 
> We have $9.8million in a bank. You shall be named as Beneficiary & Administrator so bank makes transfer to you. We share 50 - 50.
> Reply with your name, address & telephone numbers for other details.
> 
> JFO
> Accountant & Auditor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they gave up with these long ago, apparently not.


Sounds like a great opportunity


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For your eyes only.
> 
> 
> 
> We have $9.8million in a bank. You shall be named as Beneficiary & Administrator so bank makes transfer to you. We share 50 - 50.
> Reply with your name, address & telephone numbers for other details.
> 
> JFO
> Accountant & Auditor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they gave up with these long ago, apparently not.


My Nigerian prince friend was really disappointed that he never got his 9.8 million dollars.


----------



## seross69

i have worked in Nigeria and this is all legit... their are a lot of princes their


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Do it!
> 
> Going to be some changes soon


By soon, do you mean a month or two







haha


----------



## deafboy




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shhhhhh


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For your eyes only.
> 
> 
> 
> We have $9.8million in a bank. You shall be named as Beneficiary & Administrator so bank makes transfer to you. We share 50 - 50.
> Reply with your name, address & telephone numbers for other details.
> 
> JFO
> Accountant & Auditor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they gave up with these long ago, apparently not.


I got another just yesterday, I am up for Great Success!


Spoiler: From: Mr Ronald Pfende



From: Mr.Ronald Pfende
Director Bills & Exchange
Stanbic IBTC Bank PLC

Good day,

I am Mr.Ronald Pfende, the Director Bills & Exchange.I personally discovered a dormant account with a total sum of $15,000,000.00 (FIFTEEN MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS) during our Bank's Annual Year Account Auditing.The owner of this dormant account died on 5th December 2010.Since the death of the deceased,nobody has operated in this account till date.Moreover, this account has NO BENEFICIARY attached to it.Definitely, this fund will be confiscated by our BANKING CODE OF ETHICS if it remains dormant for a period of (4) years without any claims. In this regard, I earnestly need your full cooperation in transferring this dormant fund out of our bank to avoid confiscating this fund.I will split the transfer into two 2 stages for easy and smooth transfer.

First,I will transfer $7,500,000.00 to any valid foreign account you will nominate, upon a successful transfer without any disappointment from your side, I will then fly to meet you in your home destination for sharing,and thereafter we jointly transfer the remaining balance of $7,500,000.00 for magnitude investments.

If you are willing to cooperate in this project, I will give you details immediately as soon as I hear from you. Please note that you are required
to keep very confidential.

Yours truly,
Mr. Ronald Pfende
Director Bills & Exchange
Stanbic IBTC Bank PLC.


----------



## chase11

Way to keep confidential... haha


----------



## derickwm

A whole new level of spamming this build log has occured.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A whole new level of spamming this build log has occured.


Hello, I'm a Nigerian prince recently my computer holding all of my bank information has stopped working because it keeps overheating. I have 10 billion dollars in US currency in my bank account if you give me $10,000 worth of EK products I will provide you with my bank account so that you can take half of my 10 billion dollars US.

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## derickwm

I caved... ordered (2) 4TB HDDs from Newegg.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I caved... ordered (2) 4TB HDDs from Newegg.


You are weak!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm surprised it took that long.


----------



## derickwm

Took a big sale on Newegg to finally push me over the edge!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took a big sale on Newegg to finally push me over the edge!


You Americans and your sales.


----------



## barkinos98

hey derick...
is your R3BE still there with its 980X? :cheekybastid:


----------



## derickwm

Sold it


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey derick...
> is your R3BE still there with its 980X? :cheekybastid:


Hehehehe


----------



## Mongol

Don't make me push you over the edge!



























...I wish I could have a sponsor other than myself.

*a wild Nigerian Prince arrives*

_Please, gief bank account informations and I will send to you great sum of eleventy billion dollars!_
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE

See what happens when you're burned out?

Hue?


----------



## derickwm

Better go get some 4TB drives! Sale ends today.


----------



## Mongol

They call me Scooge McDuck for a reason on OMPT.









Muahahahahahaha!

*pouts* I'll go buy some nao. >_>

$179?!?! D:


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> They call me Scooge McDuck for a reason on OMPT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> *pouts* I'll go buy some nao. >_>


Is it because of Ðµçκƒαςε?


----------



## Mongol

How quickly they catch on...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is it because of Ðµçκƒαςε?


No, it's because he buys Benchmade knives like most people buy lunch.


----------



## Mongol

Nooooo, it's because I have duck lips!

DUCK LIPS!

I don't swim in a vault full of gold....

>__>


----------



## derickwm

I heard that you do...


----------



## Mongol

I tried and almost drowned.


----------



## derickwm

You're failing on the duck part here. They swim/float pretty well.


----------



## Mongol

Fold....fold so that science can implant me with duck feathers...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sold it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hehehehe


I can trade you a R4E and a 3930K for those (if you have both)


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sold it
Click to expand...

You took too long man.. it sat around for like 6 months. I was having my doubts.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You took too long man.. it sat around for like 6 months. I was having my doubts.


:/
its not about the chip,its about the board. $100 for a pop of 920, $200-300 for a nice X58 board.
but yeah if it works and has accessories to an extent/with full box stuff i can trade in a 3930K and a R4E as soon as i get them


----------



## derickwm

I don't think he's going to do the trade... he's pretty happy with it 

Stren is looking to sell his 990X and R3E + EK Plexi/Nickel block. I'm sure he'd trade with you though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't think he's going to do the trade... he's pretty happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stren is looking to sell his 990X and R3E + EK Plexi/Nickel block. I'm sure he'd trade with you though.











i'll see if he will


----------



## Mongol

I may still have a 970 sitting somewhere...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> I may still have a 970 sitting somewhere...


do you have a nice board?








and decided i'll just pay bothering with trades seem too bothersome


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I can trade you a R4E and a 3930K for those (if you have both)


You want to trade that setup for an X58 one? I don't understand.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You want to trade that setup for an X58 one? I don't understand.


I'm literally always after good old hardware, i have a thing for them








but decided it would be too much of an hassle, i'll just pay the price


----------



## derickwm

I liked X58 before it was cool...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can trade you a R4E and a 3930K for those (if you have both)


Maybe if it was a black edition R4E lol. That would be the ONLY thing I would trade for, well that and maybe a few solid gold bars lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *I don't think he's going to do the trade... he's pretty happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen to that









Jeffinslaw


----------



## chase11

If you ever decide to sell them jeff, I want dibbs







or am I to late? Haha


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> If you ever decide to sell them jeff, I want dibbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I to late? Haha


you clearly are


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> If you ever decide to sell them jeff, I want dibbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I to late? Haha


Somebody has already called the board block through a PM lol. I doubt I will ever sell it honestly. Even when the board dies, I am going to have it framed and hung on my wall as a tribute lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I liked X58 before it was cool...


....and after.


----------



## derickwm

No no no, you're selling them back to me if you ever move on


----------



## derickwm

No no no, you're selling them back to me if you ever move on


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I liked X58 before it was cool...


x58 was a great platform. I should have bought it.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I liked X58 before it was cool...


I was cool before it became hip. Now I'm just hot.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I was cool before it became hip. Now I'm just hot.


Haven't you always been hot?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I was cool before it became hip. Now I'm just hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you always been hot?
Click to expand...

I don't know about him but I'm as hot as the sun


----------



## derickwm

Nobody is hotter than Jeppz.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nobody is hotter than Jeppz.


^

Stan makes a good second place though.


----------



## Sunreeper

^

Then me


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> x58 was a great platform. I should have bought it.


It's not too late







little interest out there for my r4e/3930K, so I may end up listing my 990x/R3E with waterblock.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's not too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little interest out there for my r4e/3930K, so I may end up listing my 990x/R3E with waterblock.


Isn't SB-E one of the best chips, for watercooling, out there? I thought Nehalem was more of a liquid nitrogen chip, at this point.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren url=*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> x58 was a great platform. I should have bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little interest out there for my r4e/3930K, so I may end up listing my 990x/R3E with waterblock.
Click to expand...

Are you selling rive seperately or as a bundle


----------



## Hattifnatten

Just subscribed. I'm going on an adventure to a magical land with rainbows and unicorns iguanas.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's not too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little interest out there for my r4e/3930K, so I may end up listing my 990x/R3E with waterblock.


im following you incase you do that


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Are you selling rive seperately or as a bundle


both options
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im following you incase you do that


lulz well it might go to fleabay first to see if I can ninja an extortionate collector's price first


----------



## derickwm

Parts to start building a chiller are being purchased.


----------



## deafboy

Because random

edit:

fingers, lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Nice shiny keycaps. That's always been one of those things that drives me nuts about keyboards.


----------



## deafboy

yeah, I need to replace the ABS ones with PBT ones. Just need to find ones I like.


----------



## derickwm

Picshure:


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice.

Also you fill me with hatred.


----------



## nategr8ns

Corsair speakers?

...

That's a lot of storage... *** do you plan to do with it all?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Corsair speakers?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's a lot of storage... *** do you plan to do with it all?


Derick is applying for an internship with the NSA


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick is applying for an internship with the NSA


Lol, nice. Audio taps, or do we get spy cameras in our houses now?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Picshure:


I'm gonna laugh if the hard drives have a custom PCB with USB ports soldered to it, so they won't work as internal drives. I've heard of that happening before.


----------



## Citra

Derick's fb has faster updates than this thread.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Corsair speakers?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's a lot of storage... *** do you plan to do with it all?


I'll give you a hint starts with p ends with n


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm gonna laugh if the hard drives have a custom PCB with USB ports soldered to it, so they won't work as internal drives. I've heard of that happening before.


I'm sure he's researched things beforehand; I hope he has atleast


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'll give you a hint starts with p ends with n


How big do you think a presentation is?


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Derick's fb has faster updates than this thread.


Lol, that they do. Two of those drives are mine.


----------



## dmanstasiu

build log is almost at 5k replies

also, I would like to announce that Derick has maintained his streak of breaking hardware. My motherboard had been working flawlessly in Canada for 7 months. Upon it's arrival in Slovenia, it lasted about 15 minutes before refusing to boot.

The motherboard has officially been declared dead by Derick.


----------



## derickwm

"Put it in the blender"


----------



## seross69

How do you do it?? motherboard dead??


----------



## derickwm

He booted it on an anti-static bag.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He booted it on an anti-static bag.


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## kzone75

Are we there yet?


----------



## nategr8ns

le sigh


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He booted it on an anti-static bag.


That won't actually kill a motherboard. They have a fairly high resistance.

Maybe putting it in the dishwasher to clean it wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That won't actually kill a motherboard. They have a fairly high resistance.
> 
> *Maybe putting it in the dishwasher to clean it wasn't the best idea*.


That explains all the angry clients when I said I put the board in the washer


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> build log is almost at 5k replies
> 
> also, I would like to announce that Derick has maintained his streak of breaking hardware. My motherboard had been working flawlessly in Canada for 7 months. Upon it's arrival in Slovenia, it lasted about 15 minutes before refusing to boot.
> 
> The motherboard has officially been declared dead by Derick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He booted it on an anti-static bag.


----------



## dmanstasiu

It worked for 3 months like that at my house.

On the same bag.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It worked for 3 months like that at my house.
> 
> On the same bag.


Derick exudes a special force field that makes hardware break.


----------



## dmanstasiu

He also exudes a special force every 20 minutes that filled our living room


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> He also exudes a special force every 20 minutes that filled our living room












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paradigm84

Your quoting is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Citra

Your meme is bad and you should feel bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

Happy birthday Citra.


----------



## Citra

Thanks!


----------



## Sunreeper

Happy birthday!!


----------



## derickwm

Alright pedestal from Caselabs has been assembled and is ready for pickup. It'll be coming here to build the chiller inside it 

Huge thanks to Jim!










He's supported me from the beginning and quality as always is outstanding. Doesn't get better than CL


----------



## dmanstasiu

_Corsair_


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> _Corsair_


Shut your mouth!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> _Corsair_


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Still no reply to my PM


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alright pedestal from Caselabs has been assembled and is ready for pickup. It'll be coming here to build the chiller inside it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's supported me from the beginning and quality as always is outstanding. Doesn't get better than CL


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alright pedestal from Caselabs has been assembled and is ready for pickup. It'll be coming here to build the chiller inside it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's supported me from the beginning and quality as always is outstanding. Doesn't get better than CL


----------



## deafboy

So funny apparently my computer decided to do it twice...


----------



## pepejovi

Update? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh cole


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So funny apparently my computer decided to do it twice...


Looks who's failing now


----------



## dmanstasiu

Errbody's computers be breakin


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> _Corsair_


_Thermaltake_


----------



## dmanstasiu

OCZ 4 lyfe


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Errbody's computers be breakin


Not my computer just my monitor and my usb thumb drive with a days worth of data on it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> OCZ 4 lyfe


derick's next tattoo...


----------



## dmanstasiu

my knees are broken. its all good


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> my knees are broken. its all good


Um yay







?


----------



## dmanstasiu

tOO Much highlining. yay and not yay


----------



## Sunreeper

Yay


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looks who's failing now


Still going to go with you and Derick.... maybe Stan as well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

oNLY Because my hardware is in Slovenia and I'm in Poland

and the motherboard is broken


----------



## Jeppzer

you shouldn't sit on it.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> you shouldn't sit on it.


I think derick just accidentally used his magic emp powers


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think derick just accidentally used his magic imp powers


FTFY


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think derick just accidentally used his magic pimp powers
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

FTFY.

BALLIN'


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> _Thermaltake_


_Leadman_


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think derick just accidentally used his magic pimp powers
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> BALLIN'
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> OCZ 4 lyfe
> 
> 
> 
> derick's next tattoo...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeppzer

because you already have it.


----------



## derickwm

Jeppz... when I show you things in places that most people don't see, they are meant to be kept secret.


----------



## pepejovi

This thread again...?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppz... when I show you things in places that most people don't see, they are meant to be kept secret.


If only the pictures wouldn't get me b7.


----------



## derickwm

More sponsors!






















Model



CF-D14HB-R



CF-D12HB-R



Marketing name



CFD140 RED LED Fan



CFD120 RED LED Fan



Dimensions



140 x 140 x 25mm



120 x 120 x 25mm



Speed



1000R.P.M



1200R.P.M



Air flow @ 12V (CFM, m3/h)



73.18 / 124.4



64.37 / 109.42



Air pressure @ 12V (mm H2O)



1.4



1.74



Noise



18dB(A)



16.6dB(A)



Bearing type



HB (Hydraulic-Bearing)



HB (Hydraulic-Bearing)



Connector



3pin



3pin



Cable length



450mm



450mm



Accessories



3 to 4pin adapter



3 to 4pin adapter



Tool-less fixed pins



Tool-less fixed pins

 

Fan screws



Fan screws

 

Cougar has graciously donated 24 of their CF-D12HB-R fans to this build! GET LIT SON!

Product Details


----------



## deafboy

Well, it's something I suppose... for your sake I hope they come before I move. lol.


----------



## Sunreeper

I see Derick is constructing a spaceship like Stren


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I see Stren is constructing a spaceship like Derick


FTFY


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I see Stren is constructing a spaceship like Derick
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

Nah he did it before it was cool


----------



## derickwm

NO HE DID NOT


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## barkinos98

i had no idea cougar made keyboards


----------



## pepejovi

Why would anyone sponsor this build, there's never any progress anyway...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why would anyone sponsor this build, there's never any progress anyway...


Because since he put pictures of the fans up there have been about 10 to 15 comments and no telling how many views..

Already got one young and impressionable member looking for cougar keyboards!!


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## barkinos98

brushed aluminum is what got me, but its not on cougars website.
i call bs, derick we all are disappoint


----------



## derickwm

It can be seen on their FB page. I inquired about it as well but they said it isn't ready yet.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> brushed aluminum is what got me, but its not on cougars website.
> i call bs, derick we all are disappoint


If it is BS why did I find it here?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cougar-Attack-Gaming-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B008POA3Y6 can buy it 15 Sept..


----------



## pepejovi

That keyboard actually looks kinda good, derick can you hook me up?


----------



## derickwm

I don't even get one yet


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That keyboard actually looks kinda good, derick can you hook me up?


I believe derick has some white colored stuff which you can get hooked for life


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't even get one yet


Not yet. When they send you one, ask for two and send me the other one.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY


lulz I'm on a mission to go shrink it down by getting rid of hard drives completely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Nah he did it before it was cool


Oh yeah who's the hipster now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> NO HE DID NOT


trolololol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If it is BS why did I find it here?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cougar-Attack-Gaming-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B008POA3Y6 can buy it 15 Sept..


lulz google ftw. That 10keyless version looks nice, I've been looking for one though I'm not feeling the brushed AL....


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lulz I'm on a mission to go shrink it down by getting rid of hard drives completely
> Oh yeah who's the hipster now!
> trolololol
> lulz google ftw. That 10keyless version looks nice, I've been looking for one though I'm not feeling the brushed AL....


:O
its the reason i love it!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> lulz I'm on a mission to go shrink it down by getting rid of hard drives completely
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Nah he did it before it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah who's the hipster now!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> NO HE DID NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trolololol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If it is BS why did I find it here?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cougar-Attack-Gaming-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B008POA3Y6 can buy it 15 Sept..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz google ftw. That 10keyless version looks nice, I've been looking for one though I'm not feeling the brushed AL....
Click to expand...

Sell everything and replace it with a prodigy amd build


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Sell everything and replace it with a prodigy amd build


----------



## wongwarren

Never knew they make peripherals too.


----------



## pepejovi

Prodigy M*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Prodigy M*


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm the one who started this cougar fad! How come I'm not getting any freebies?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm the one who started this cougar fad! How come I'm not getting any freebies?


Wrong type of cougar.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Sell everything and replace it with a prodigy amd build










The prodigy is probably too mainstream for him replace it with the compact splash


----------



## dmanstasiu

Pfft compact splash is just old.

Prodigy's .... now those are _vintage_


----------



## Jeppzer

BEARSHARKS!


----------



## derickwm

I was going to post the video but it doesn't meet OCN guidelines


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was going to post the video but it doesn't meet OCN guidelines


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was going to post the video but it doesn't meet OCN guidelines


Apologize later is the standard rule I thought...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Apologies? What?


----------



## barkinos98




----------



## Agoriaz

Lead singer totally looks like Jesse Pinkman in that frame.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> Lead singer totally looks like Jesse Pinkman in that frame.


No, no he doesn't...


----------



## derickwm

The Cougar fans showed up today, also I'm back in the states as of a couple days ago


----------



## nategr8ns

Lol I totally thought you meant http://www.wsucougars.com/ and I was like "wut."

Welcome home?


----------



## mizzousoccerfan

Sub


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Cougar fans showed up today, also I'm back in the states as of a couple days ago


You say that as if you'll update.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You say that as if you'll update.


Should have sent them to deafboy and then it would have got updated


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## deafboy

No, no more sending me things...lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

"Can you pick up my honda civic"


----------



## Jeppzer

"And while you're at it, give my friend a ride to the airport, then pick up my girl and drive her to this restaurant she always wanted to go to, I'll be waiting, you better not be late. And oooh, before I forget, take some pictures of my build and upload them to OCN. Thanks a bunch!"


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> "And while you're at it, give my friend a ride to the airport, then pick up my girl and drive her to this restaurant she always wanted to go to, I'll be waiting, you better not be late. And oooh, before I forget, take some pictures of my build and upload them to OCN. Thanks a bunch!"


You're overestimating.. derick wouldn't thank him.


----------



## derickwm

Took some pictures today, be up later!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took some pictures today, be up later!


I find myself skeptical.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I find myself skeptical.


Qft.


----------



## Sunreeper

The pictures will blow up


----------



## deafboy

You took pictures of what exactly... your stuff is still at my parents house and well, you're well over a thousand miles away.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Cougar fans showed up today, also I'm back in the states as of a couple days ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You took pictures of what exactly... your stuff is still at my parents house and well, you're well over a thousand miles away.


----------



## dmanstasiu

If Derick posts "newly-acquired" Samsung RAM I might just have to fly over there and slap him.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*


That explains the what I suppose... he's still well over a thousand miles away from all of his other stuff, lol.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If Derick posts "newly-acquired" Samsung RAM I might just have to fly over there and slap him.


Why? Was the RAM from your rig?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If Derick posts "newly-acquired" Samsung RAM I might just have to fly over there and slap him.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Was the RAM from your rig?
Click to expand...

It *is* from my rig. Derick wants to buy it but I said no. >.>


----------



## derickwm

Lol it's already mine. Money is in your paypal.


----------



## dmanstasiu

1 billion dollars.

excellent.

also, dj blend is great. washed all the windows on my house while blasting that today


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If Derick posts "newly-acquired" Samsung RAM I might just have to fly over there and slap him.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Was the RAM from your rig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *is* from my rig. Derick wants to buy it but I said no. >.>
Click to expand...

Weren't you selling it


----------



## dmanstasiu

If he was going to buy the same thing then sure. I'm not gona sell *just *my RAM (which is hard to find).


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If he was going to buy the same thing then sure. I'm not gona sell *just *my RAM (which is hard to find).


Yeah the wonder ram goes for like 100+$ for 8gbs last time I checked but again weren't you selling your rig?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If he was going to buy the same thing then sure. I'm not gona sell *just *my RAM (which is hard to find).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the wonder ram goes for like 100+$ for 8gbs last time I checked but again weren't you selling your rig?
Click to expand...

The only thing I would have parted out would be the GPU. I was going to sell the res of it as a whole.


----------



## derickwm

Ooook here are some more pics. I believe these are the first from me in quite a while 

Again a huge thanks to my sponsor Cougar for these awesome fans! More pictures are coming, I have new lens arriving this week and I still have to do shots of them turned on and of course mounted. Wasn't entirely satisfied with these shots, a bit too much sun.






















Model



CF-D14HB-R



CF-D12HB-R



Marketing name



CFD140 RED LED Fan



CFD120 RED LED Fan



Dimensions



140 x 140 x 25mm



120 x 120 x 25mm



Speed



1000R.P.M



1200R.P.M



Air flow @ 12V (CFM, m3/h)



73.18 / 124.4



64.37 / 109.42



Air pressure @ 12V (mm H2O)



1.4



1.74



Noise



18dB(A)



16.6dB(A)



Bearing type



HB (Hydraulic-Bearing)



HB (Hydraulic-Bearing)



Connector



3pin



3pin



Cable length



450mm



450mm



Accessories



3 to 4pin adapter



3 to 4pin adapter



Tool-less fixed pins



Tool-less fixed pins

 

Fan screws



Fan screws

 

Cougar has graciously donated 24 of their CF-D12HB-R fans to this build!

Product Details


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yeah the wonder ram goes for like 100+$ for 8gbs last time I checked but again weren't you selling your rig?


Really? No wonder there was interest when I posted it for 70 then lulz.

Derick why are there so many dead leaves on the ground I don't understand???

Also it's that time of year when carved pumpkins would match your build


----------



## Sunreeper

Yeah that wonder ram goes for a lot of money also Derick murdered all the leaves


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yeah the wonder ram goes for like 100+$ for 8gbs last time I checked but again weren't you selling your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? No wonder there was interest when I posted it for 70 then lulz.
> 
> Derick why are there so many dead leaves on the ground I don't understand???
> 
> Also it's that time of year when carved pumpkins would match your build
Click to expand...

In the real world there are these things called seasons. :teaching:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yeah that wonder ram goes for a lot of money also Derick murdered all the leaves


My bitter cold personality works wonders.


----------



## pepejovi

Where are the pictures, derick...


----------



## derickwm

I already posted them...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I already posted them...


Poor excuse for an update, 1/10, unsub.


----------



## PCModderMike

Fans move air.


----------



## Sunreeper

Air kills PC


----------



## derickwm

:/


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Air kills PC


Air in Malay means water.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> :/


Luv u bby.


----------



## pepejovi

I don't see any pictures....


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I don't see any pictures....


Just a fan nothing missed


----------



## pepejovi

Oh i already forgot about those.. oops?


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## derickwm

Was talking with Stren and happened to find my very first PC case I had back years and years ago in 8th grade for my first PC 










Newegg link even


----------



## dmanstasiu

SERGEANT SWAGGER


----------



## derickwm

Reporting for duty, sir!


----------



## Citra

Oh man.


----------



## derickwm

I'll try to find some pictures of the "build".


----------



## nategr8ns

Derick, wth, you're in Boston now?
I'll be next door in Natick for the rest of this week and weekend starting tomorrow night haha.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Derick, wth, you're in Boston now?
> I'll be next door in Natick for the rest of this week and weekend starting tomorrow night haha.


Derick changes his city like his hardware.


----------



## pepejovi

Luckily not all those cities meet the same fate that his hardware does...


----------



## derickwm

How do you know, you've never left Finland.









Got a new lens today, Nikon 10.5 F2.8 Fisheye. Be a fun lens I'm thinking  it's able to focus up to 5.5" from the camera body!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Was talking with Stren and happened to find my very first PC case I had back years and years ago in 8th grade for my first PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg link even


Man that case must have got you all the chicks...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Man that case must have got you all the chicks...


Yea... because other cases do...


----------



## Sunreeper

Chicks dig cases...


----------



## derickwm

So many trowlz coming soon


----------



## PCModderMike

Rep count back.... -rep


----------



## derickwm

I know... I realized that earlier.


----------



## Citra

Look at that hardware rep.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know... I realized that earlier.


I'll knock you out boy.

Vendor rep meh, how about ER All Purpose Person? That's the best job in the world I heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Chicks dig cases...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know... I realized that earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll knock you out boy.
> 
> Vendor rep meh, how about ER All Purpose Person? That's the best job in the world I heard.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Chicks dig cases...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm a man of multi-talents.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a man of multi-talents.



Breaking hardware
Being a hipster


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a man of multi-talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking hardware
> Trying to be a hipster
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a man of multi-talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking hardware
> Trying to be a hipster
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## barkinos98

I so skipped this thread, again


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Glad to see the amount of insightful post has not decreased here


----------



## dmanstasiu

waynes world is best world


----------



## HRawesome

dmanstasiu have you been drinking?


----------



## pepejovi

He's never stopped, it's quite sad.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think he sniffed out some fermented berries


----------



## dmanstasiu

no i wasnt drinking but nothing of derick's works, including his threads.

first two times didnt work (I tried editing) and finally the third time worked.


----------



## dmanstasiu

giovanni D:


----------



## derickwm

I still have his name in my wallet D:


----------



## dmanstasiu

vinci


----------



## pepejovi

I'm so confused..


----------



## Sunreeper

Good.


----------



## Jeppzer

Butt


----------



## dmanstasiu

exactly.


----------



## stren

So what's next after this one fan?


----------



## barkinos98

sending it to me


----------



## PCModderMike

wut


----------



## mironccr345

Wut Wut in the....


----------



## derickwm

I was bored


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was bored


Hrmm.. That looks a lot like Donkey's kitchen floor.


----------



## derickwm

Only you would recognize that 

He's holding onto them for me until I can resume the build.


----------



## Donkey1514




----------



## anubis1127

If he ever gets a build log up I expect it to say "Sponsored by derickwm".


----------



## derickwm

Pretty much all the main components of his log are coming from me


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If he ever gets a build log up I expect it to say "Sponsored by derickwm".


I need someone to sponsor my build since the gov't doesn't want to pay me right now.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty much all the main components of his log are coming from me


except for the 2687's....... lolololol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I need someone to sponsor my build since the gov't doesn't want to pay me right now.....










True, true.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pretty much all the main components of his log are coming from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except for the 2687's....... lolololol
Click to expand...

What do you mean? Those are from me too...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What do you mean? Those are from me too...


if they were here then I would agree


----------



## derickwm

Touche.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Touche.


check and mate!


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hmmm... how do I become sponsored by derick???


----------



## dmanstasiu

You start off with an interview in Slovenia ...


----------



## PCModderMike

Then you take the ASVAB for hipsters...


----------



## deafboy

I should do a sponsored by derick build!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I should do a sponsored by derick build!


PLease do it


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmmm... how do I become sponsored by derick???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Then you take the ASVAB for hipsters...


Make sure you never use the rive it's too mainstream and it'll ruin your chances at a sponsorship.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Make sure you never use the rive it's too mainstream and it'll ruin your chances at a sponsorship.


Good thing I have the non mainstream Rampage III Extreme Black Edition.


----------



## chase11

The rampage iv black edition would be so far less mainstream.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> The rampage iv black edition would be so far less mainstream.


Because it is not released yet? I'm fairly certain it's going to be a popular board once it drops.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Because it is not released yet? I'm fairly certain it's going to be a popular board once it drops.


True story - SR2 will be less mainstream by far. The SRX even less mainstream lulz. If you want to go X79 and non mainstream though the X79 dark would be a good choice. I think it would have been more popular but now I think the R4EBE will kill it.

Plus no one wanted to do waterblocks for it :sadpuppyeyes: if only there was a waterblock rep around here who could fix that


----------



## Donkey1514

I've got 2x Asus Ares II for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I've got 2x Asus Ares II for sale if anyone is interested...


Trade my GPU for them, mine is more rare, thus more valuable.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Trade my GPU for them, mine is more rare, thus more valuable.


DEAL!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## stren

so when do we get real pics that aren't of a floor?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so when do we get real pics that aren't of a floor?


send me your DSLR


----------



## Donkey1514

cell phone pics FTW!


----------



## stren

:thumb:


----------



## deafboy

I'm curious how many places around the world have parts of this build...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm curious how many places around the world have parts of this build...


Every continent including Antarctica


----------



## seross69




----------



## derickwm

It'll all come together... in January


----------



## Sunreeper

Truly the world's first multicultural build


----------



## derickwm

I don't discriminate when it comes to computer hardware


----------



## dmanstasiu

*Except Canadians


----------



## derickwm

I tried to buy your RAM but you wouldn't sell it to me


----------



## dmanstasiu

I want my computer 

WITH RAM


----------



## derickwm

We'll see about that...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yeahhhhhh I really don't have high expectations.


----------



## derickwm

Lets take a moment and reminisce.

Asus Mars I





































Asus Mars II














































Asus Ares I





































Asus Ares II














































Can I haz cake?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I tried to steal your RAM but you wouldn't let me


FTFY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I want my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH RAM


He'll send the computer back with ram alright just maybe in pieces...


----------



## dmanstasiu

If he sent back a computer that wasn't in pieces I'd be impressed.


----------



## Sunreeper

Who knows maybe you'll have the worlds second multicultural PC this time including Canada


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's only been to Canada, 'murica, Germany, the Czech Republic and Slovenia


----------



## deafboy

Meh, no mars III....


----------



## derickwm

680s are meh and I'd be shocked if anyone outside of 1 or 2 Asus employees have a Mars III.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If he sent back a computer that wasn't in pieces I'd be impressed.


That's quite unsettling. Quite unsettling indeed


----------



## deafboy

So even more rare...and you don't want.
who are you and what did you do with derick?! Derick doesn't care about how it performs as long as it's rare and expensive.


----------



## Sunreeper

I wonder if derick has a secret supply of leprechaun gold that he uses to afford all these GPUs


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder if derick has a secret supply of leprechaun gold that he uses to afford all these GPUs


Girlfriend*


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If he sent back a computer that wasn't in pieces I'd be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite unsettling. Quite unsettling indeed
Click to expand...

He seems to have not taken into account I shipped his rig from EU to the US in perfect shape...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So even more rare...and you don't want.
> who are you and what did you do with derick?! Derick doesn't care about how it performs as long as it's rare and expensive.


Derick has gone to bed. This is tired and cynical because Mars III will be so hard to obtain 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder if derick has a secret supply of leprechaun gold that he uses to afford all these GPUs


I think each of these GPUs have technically paid for the following one


----------



## nategr8ns

So you're not a fan of ASUS then, are you... ?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> So you're not a fan of ASUS then, are you... ?


I'd be so way too mainstream


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If he sent back a computer that wasn't in pieces I'd be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite unsettling. Quite unsettling indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to have not taken into account I shipped his rig from EU to the US in perfect shape...
Click to expand...

I meant if my computer came to me in a case (ie. not in pieces) I would be really surprised.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 680s are meh and I'd be shocked if anyone outside of 1 or 2 Asus employees have a Mars III.


the 590 was meh but you still got a mars II







still though it's a nice collection


----------



## derickwm

I'll try my best.

/thinksofwaystobribeasusemployees


----------



## dmanstasiu

ill send them pics

they wont be able to say no


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ill send them pics
> they wont be able to say no





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pepejovi

What.. what is that?


----------



## dmanstasiu

yours truly


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What.. what is that?


A ticket to whatever he wants.


----------



## pepejovi

It looks like a malfunctioning monkey with clothes on


----------



## derickwm

Oh my.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly*
> 
> _Its gettin hot in here (so hot)
> So take off all your clothes_












Anyway, this thread needs less wanton debauchery and more hardware.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It looks like a malfunctioning monkey with clothes on


Looks more like an octopus to me


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nelly*
> 
> Its gettin hot in here (so hot)
> So take off all your clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, this thread needs less wanton debauchery and more hardware.
Click to expand...

For once in the past year I can actually say I've been providing pictures of hardware


----------



## PR-Imagery

Delicious hardware at that.


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## MiiX

How come the name of the rig is in my language, Norwegian?


----------



## derickwm

Norwegian heritage


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Norwegian heritage


Aha







Do you speak Norwegian aswell?

Awesome build!


----------



## derickwm

Sadly I don't, I wish I did. And thanks!


----------



## dmanstasiu

it's norwegian because one day we were goofing around on google translate and thought it sounded cool


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> it's norwegian because one day we were goofing around on google translate and thought it sounded cool


This I can believe. Derick's not cool enough to be Norwegian


----------



## dmanstasiu

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## stren




----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


Posteriquote, because that photo should never go away. Ever.

P.S. I'm crying


----------



## HRawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> This I can believe. Derick's not cool enough to be Norwegian


But then again, He's just as good as a viking would be at frying boards so there may be a chance.

And go and learn some norwegian, there is always a need for norwegian.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> But then again, He's as good at frying boards and such as a viking would be. So there may be a chance.
> 
> And go and learn some norwegian, there is always a need for norwegian.


Ye, in Norway.









Are there any gain gaming wise on a 2P rig? I guess the GPU(s) will be the bottleneck?


----------



## dmanstasiu

nah 2/4P's suck for gaming.

Most games can't properly use all the cores so you're just running a 2.4Ghz dual core or whatever

Gaming = higher clock speed = better


----------



## derickwm

For a more intelligent response...

There's no gain in gaming with a 2P, the bottleneck is definitely the CPU. Unless you can find CPUs that will OC to 5Ghz under safe voltages. Also the SR-2 has PCI-E 2.0 so that'll become a factor soon or later. Not really much of a problem for 2 way sli/xfire but 3 way, and especially 4 way can be limiting without PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## deafboy

There are certainly a few games where 2p setups outperform but mostly because of poor optimization...lol.


----------



## Sunreeper

@derickwm @dmanstasiu @deafboy


----------



## deafboy

We can tag people now?! Fuuuu


----------



## Sunreeper

@deafboy basically ocn twitter

#Ihatehashtags


----------



## derickwm

@Sunreeper but what happens?


----------



## PR-Imagery

This chatroom is dry


----------



## dmanstasiu

i make up for it with my wetness


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @Sunreeper but what happens?


@derickwm A giant walrus comes out and gives you free REP

#OCNTWITTER2013


----------



## dmanstasiu

this thread


----------



## PR-Imagery

mmmm wetness


----------



## Sunreeper

wetness


----------



## stren

You should rename your cards as the R9 289x Ares III


----------



## derickwm

Trolololol


----------



## Paradigm84

Are they the WindFrozr Classified editions?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are they the *Platinum *WindFrozr Classified editions?


FTFY

And yes.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are they the *Platinum *WindFrozr Classified editions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
> 
> And yes.
Click to expand...

Powercolor makes them right?


----------



## stren




----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## BonzaiTree

catfails



and yes the cat lived, don't worry


----------



## stren




----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## derickwm

Is now sponsoring 

Mike has been doing Lutro0 Customs for quite a while now and I wholeheartedly recommend him to anyone. Great guy, very honest business man, wish there were more like him in the world.

A member on here even volunteered to do the sleeving. International project is a real thing lul.


----------



## Sunreeper

Derick how do you get all these sponsors? D:


----------



## derickwm




----------



## pepejovi

Hi derick


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Hattifnatten

Give us atleast some oc results on that Mars


----------



## pepejovi

*Those Mars


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Best possible response.

That does remind me however, that I want to talk to Lutro0 about getting some stuff so I can sleeve for an upcoming build. But I think I might hold off and just get a new PSU and sleeve that post-Christmas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


What a nub. You realize that you still only get 3800mg of nougat, regardless of how many bars you have eh?
Not worth tri-SLI.

You're better of saving your money and going for a single O-Henry. Much better performance.


----------



## derickwm

Sponsored by Cougar:



Here's 8 of the 24 new fans! Post up some pics tomorrow or the next day of the rest


----------



## pepejovi

Didn't you already have fans?


----------



## Sunreeper

But now he has *fans*


----------



## derickwm

50 fans total


----------



## Sunreeper

Can I have your old ones?


----------



## derickwm

I'll be using all of them


----------



## Sunreeper

-_-


----------



## stren

purty fans


----------



## derickwm

Added a poll for type of tubing to use.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Added a *pole* for type of tubing to use.


Planning on giving a dance







?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Planning on giving a dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Dman's the resident pole-dancing expert in this thread.

He got the booty.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Planning on giving a dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


My buddy has a pole in his living room because his gf takes poledancing courses. She did some tricks on it when we were over (with clothes on of course). Pretty awesome.

But yeah can't wait to see pics with the fans installed!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Added a *pole* for type of tubing to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on giving a dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say no if people asked...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Planning on giving a dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dman's the resident pole-dancing expert in this thread.
> 
> He got the booty.
Click to expand...

Sergeant Booty, reportin for duty!


----------



## PCModderMike

Neoprene tubing Mr. fan man.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Neoprene tubing Mr. fan man.


And guess what EK make, norprene compatible compression fittings


----------



## PCModderMike

Match made in heaven.


----------



## stren

AD gifs yay!


----------



## pepejovi

Stupid poll, where's the copper tubing option? Or the one where you buy a bunch of phase coolers...


----------



## Jeppzer

CHROMETUBES! SPECTUBULAR!


----------



## Sunreeper

Diamond tubing or we all unsub from the thread!!


----------



## derickwm

I'm pretty sure everyone besides like 6 people have unsubbed


----------



## Sunreeper

It's gonna be 6 more people gone then. I'd get the diamonds ready if I were you.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone besides like 6 people have unsubbed


I'm here for the GIFs that I can't view at work.


----------



## deafboy

Copper tubing for the luls


----------



## stren

honestly the way derick changes hardware he needs QDCs which means no hard tubing. Plus he's too much of a nub


----------



## deafboy

But the luls....


----------



## PCModderMike

But the laughing out loud...


----------



## Sunreeper

But the lels...

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## derickwm

Well you guys seem to enjoy the fans pictures oh soooooo much so here are some more:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well you guys seem to enjoy the fans pictures oh soooooo much so here are some more:


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We are many, we are legion.


----------



## seross69

I like the cat better than the fans!!


----------



## pepejovi

fans are meh, post your significant other.


----------



## stren

So are you going to do the LED fans on the inside or the outside? Inside would give you a subtle glow (can still sleep at night) but it might be too subtle, but the other ones match the orange paint better.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> But the lels...
> 
> Amidoinitrite?


What does the Lower Explosive Limit have to do with anything?

...I'm sorry I've had to do a lot of training recently at work. That stuck in my head.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So are you going to do the LED fans on the inside or the outside? Inside would give you a subtle glow (can still sleep at night) but it might be too subtle, but the other ones match the orange paint better.


Going to try both and see what's more appealing. I have a feeling on the inside...


----------



## pepejovi

Hang 'em on yer wall.


----------



## Jeppzer

Cleaning out my living room gave me a cartload like this.









I'M LIKE DERICK NAO!


----------



## pepejovi

I like how messy your house is


----------



## derickwm

So yeah... got over dem Ares real quick. 

Time for something new!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So yeah... got over dem Ares real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for something new!


I have no words.


----------



## Sunreeper

Awesome when do I get them?


----------



## derickwm

They'll be on your porch Tuesday!


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## derickwm

Looking at the poll. So you guys want sleeved tubing, eh? Sounds good.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking at the poll. So you guys want sleeved tubing, eh? Sounds good.


I never voted, thus the poll is incomplete.


----------



## derickwm

Fin's votes don't count anyway.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Fin's votes don't count anyway.


Finn*

Also, why do you not love me anymore.


----------



## Sunreeper

He's found another man


----------



## HRawesome

Atleast it's some sleeving


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Atleast it's some sleeving


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Atleast it's some sleeving


darn double posts...


----------



## Donkey1514

darn 2 yr. build log...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> darn 2 yr. build log...


....With no pictures....


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ....With no pictures....


How can he take pictures when he never had physical possesion of any of the hardware that he's bought in the last year


----------



## Sunreeper

If there's no 780ti's in this build I am going to be disappointed


----------



## derickwm

Ew. I bought some 780 HOFs yesterday. I don't think they'll make it into the build though. As sexy as that white PCB is, I'm not sure it'd fit in so well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ew. I bought some 780 HOFs yesterday. I don't think they'll make it into the build though. As sexy as that white PCB is, I'm not sure it'd fit in so well.


lolk


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ew. I bought some 780 HOFs yesterday. I don't think they'll make it into the build though. As sexy as that white PCB is, I'm not sure it'd fit in so well.


Unboxing pic


----------



## Citra

Only one pic.
Disappointed.Gif


----------



## stren

now we just need a rampage iv white edition to match. Just use white-out


----------



## PR-Imagery

Dunk it in white paint


----------



## Sunreeper

Wait what are you going to do if you dont use the cards? MAKE AN OCN GIVEAWAY!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Is this thread still a thing?


----------



## Sunreeper

Short answer yes


----------



## Badwrench

This thread needs more pics.

Ok, I have all the cables for both of the 1.5kw psus as well as a significantly large amount of sleeving













Sleeving is the new Telios sleeving by Lutro0. Look for a full review in the near future in Lutro0's vendor forum.


----------



## derickwm

Seeing it all together, so much sleeve! Nice keyboards too


----------



## pepejovi

Oh god, derick must be paying you something fierce to make you sleeve all those...


----------



## Sunreeper

Sometimes I wonder if Derick is actually Lebron James


----------



## Nitrogannex

If he is, I want him to know that as a Cavaliers fan, I'm still bitter


----------



## dmanstasiu

he's not, sadly


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he's not, sadly


Did he ever give back your ram?


----------



## derickwm

I did, actually. In pieces.


----------



## nategr8ns

Two pieces or four?


----------



## derickwm

Well... it started out as 2.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he's not, sadly


I think he tricked you


----------



## PR-Imagery

@derickwm


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @derickwm


This is the spirit of Derick, speaking through a medium. Please send all your hardwarez to my medium.


----------



## eskamobob1

ive missed so much an your and strens builds! in so behind









@derick
i keep forgetting your a rep now, so when i see the banner i think OCN is messing with me


----------



## dmanstasiu

we bribed admin with hot pix from eastern european boyz


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> we bribed admin with hot pix from eastern european boyz


you know i dont like it when you advertise that you bribed admin with pics of me


----------



## nategr8ns

Wait, Derick, do you work for EK?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Wait, Derick, do you work for EK?


haha... she got stolen by them when she was overseas i believe


----------



## PR-Imagery

*Pickles are genderless


----------



## eskamobob1




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Wait, Derick, do you work for EK?


Have for about 6 months now


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Have for about 6 months now


Nice! Is this just an online presence sort of deal, or do they have some sort of operation in Boston?


----------



## dmanstasiu

he just came back from slovenia lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.


i like that more people are answering for derick than derick is actualy answering questions at this point


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i like that more people are answering for derick than derick is actualy answering questions at this point
Click to expand...

Derick says he's sorry


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Have for about 6 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is this just an online presence sort of deal, or do they have some sort of operation in Boston?
Click to expand...

I was in Slovenia for 4 months working for them, now I do forum support part time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.


Thanks boo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i like that more people are answering for derick than derick is actualy answering questions at this point
Click to expand...

My minions


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i like that more people are answering for derick than derick is actualy answering questions at this point
Click to expand...

well considering i lived with him


----------



## eskamobob1

haha


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> he just came back from slovenia lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i like that more people are answering for derick than derick is actualy answering questions at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well considering i lived with him
Click to expand...

*her


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> *her


kwl.. thought i was going insane for a bit


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> *her


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> kwl.. thought i was going insane for a bit


lol at these people.


----------



## pepejovi

Derick is a girl, she sent me pictures.


----------



## HRawesome

I alway thought it was a "it" ?


----------



## eskamobob1

"it" works.... we all know there are no girls on the internet, so we deemed her an it while ago anyways


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Derick is a girl, she sent me pictures.


Yeah Marin too she sent me pics as well


----------



## Scorpion667

in for free 4p

my vote:

matte black tubing. it's the ONLY way!

HUZZAH!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> well considering i lived with him


TIL living with someone grants you power of attorney









@Sunreeper she sent pics to you too??


----------



## PR-Imagery

Sir Madam Pickle.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> well considering i lived with him
> 
> 
> 
> TIL living with someone grants you power of attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sunreeper she sent pics to you too??
Click to expand...

Yupp


----------



## Jimhans1

Just curious, how will those cougar fans do in a push/pull configuration with regards to noise? I've found a lot of fans that are quiet in a push setup aren't always quiet when set up in pull or push/pull, the rad or grill proximity to the front of the fan blades adds an acoustic factor that just kills the quiet-ness of the fan unless you add a spacer or such.
Also, do they make a red blade-red LED fan?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, how will those cougar fans do in a push/pull configuration with regards to noise? I've found a lot of fans that are quiet in a push setup aren't always quiet when set up in pull or push/pull, the rad or grill proximity to the front of the fan blades adds an acoustic factor that just kills the quiet-ness of the fan unless you add a spacer or such.
> Also, do they make a red blade-red LED fan?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


Terribly.

If they were any good they wouldn't give them away.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, how will those cougar fans do in a push/pull configuration with regards to noise? I've found a lot of fans that are quiet in a push setup aren't always quiet when set up in pull or push/pull, the rad or grill proximity to the front of the fan blades adds an acoustic factor that just kills the quiet-ness of the fan unless you add a spacer or such.
> 
> Also, do they make a red blade-red LED fan?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly.
> 
> If they were any good they wouldn't give them away.
Click to expand...

I think that's pretty obvious considering Derick has them


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, how will those cougar fans do in a push/pull configuration with regards to noise? I've found a lot of fans that are quiet in a push setup aren't always quiet when set up in pull or push/pull, the rad or grill proximity to the front of the fan blades adds an acoustic factor that just kills the quiet-ness of the fan unless you add a spacer or such.
> Also, do they make a red blade-red LED fan?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


dman is joking...

I haven't tested these newer LED fans yet as I haven't had a chance to install them but when I used the older non-LED ones (see past pictures in this build) I had them set as push pull and they didn't bother me at all. Of course I seem to be less sensitive to noise compared to some *cough* stren *cough* and this was over a year ago.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> dman is joking...
> 
> I haven't tested these newer LED fans yet as I haven't had a chance to install them but when I used the older non-LED ones (see past pictures in this build) I had them set as push pull and they didn't bother me at all. Of course I seem to be less sensitive to noise compared to some *cough* stren *cough* and this was over a year ago.


Thank you, I have a Caselabs STH10 coming and I am looking for ideas on the fans, it's going to need a lot of them, I have 3-480's going in it and 2-360's, so just for the push/pull on them, I need 36 fans......

I won't be modding the case much, but I'll put up a log for it more than likely.

Thanks again for the reply, I appreciate it.

Jim.

Edit: I also have a Corsair Air 540 and Caselabs Mercury S3 that I will start on after the STH10. And they will both be getting mods done on them with build logs.

As a new member, when will I be able to start threads in the "wanted" and "for sale" area?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> dman is joking...
> 
> I haven't tested these newer LED fans yet as I haven't had a chance to install them but when I used the older non-LED ones (see past pictures in this build) I had them set as push pull and they didn't bother me at all. Of course I seem to be less sensitive to noise compared to some *cough* stren *cough* and this was over a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have a Caselabs STH10 coming and I am looking for ideas on the fans, it's going to need a lot of them, I have 3-480's going in it and 2-360's, so just for the push/pull on them, I need 36 fans......
> 
> I won't be modding the case much, but I'll put up a log for it more than likely.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply, I appreciate it.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> Edit: I also have a Corsair Air 540 and Caselabs Mercury S3 that I will start on after the STH10. And they will both be getting mods done on them with build logs.
> 
> As a new member, when will I be able to start threads in the "wanted" and "for sale" area?
Click to expand...

Once you have 35 rep points. These are earned by being helpful around the on-topic forums (Such as this one). Some people also rep if you make funny jokes (Sadly I'm being serious about this.) Rep is harder to earn than it used to be.

Good luck, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Once you have 35 rep points. These are earned by being helpful around the on-topic forums (Such as this one). Some people also rep if you make funny jokes (Sadly I'm being serious about this.) Rep is harder to earn than it used to be.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to OCN!


I think a lot of people just forget about rep.

I go into help needed threads a decent bit, and a lot of times people say thanks that helped me out a lot, etc.
But I never get rep from it.

Then I make a joke in a thread and get 3 rep from it.

I don't understand...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Once you have 35 rep points. These are earned by being helpful around the on-topic forums (Such as this one). Some people also rep if you make funny jokes (Sadly I'm being serious about this.) Rep is harder to earn than it used to be.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to OCN!


This is very true... I find that people simply don't think to add rep when someone is helpful anymore unfortunately







... Also, you gain access to the classified section once you have had your account for a year even if you are under 35 rep


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Once you have 35 rep points. These are earned by being helpful around the on-topic forums (Such as this one). Some people also rep if you make funny jokes (Sadly I'm being serious about this.) Rep is harder to earn than it used to be.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people just forget about rep.
> 
> I go into help needed threads a decent bit, and a lot of times people say thanks that helped me out a lot, etc.
> But I never get rep from it.
> 
> Then I make a joke in a thread and get 3 rep from it.
> 
> I don't understand...
Click to expand...

I was just going to say it's really convenient how people remember after you make a joke in a thread


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> dman is joking...
> 
> I haven't tested these newer LED fans yet as I haven't had a chance to install them but when I used the older non-LED ones (see past pictures in this build) I had them set as push pull and they didn't bother me at all. Of course I seem to be less sensitive to noise compared to some *cough* stren *cough* and this was over a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have a Caselabs STH10 coming and I am looking for ideas on the fans, it's going to need a lot of them, I have 3-480's going in it and 2-360's, so just for the push/pull on them, I need 36 fans......
> 
> I won't be modding the case much, but I'll put up a log for it more than likely.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply, I appreciate it.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> Edit: I also have a Corsair Air 540 and Caselabs Mercury S3 that I will start on after the STH10. And they will both be getting mods done on them with build logs.
> 
> As a new member, when will I be able to start threads in the "wanted" and "for sale" area?
Click to expand...

Once things are all said and done I'll have 50 in the STH10  so I'll let you know about the noise levels.

Welcome to the forums, as damn said you'll need 35 rep before doing so.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Once things are all said and done I'll have 50 *to break* in the STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll let you know about the noise levels.


FTFY


----------



## Nitrogannex

If Price isn't an issue, I would look into the Noiseblocker or Phobya Eloop fans


----------



## derickwm

Don't listen to Nitro, he takes out loans to buy jet planes.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't listen to Nitro, he takes out loans to buy jet planes.


And you break any hardware within a 1000km Radius so shh


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> And you break any hardware within a 1000km Radius so shh


My best friend in high school always joked about when out friend came back to visit from University, he always brought horrible weather.

Now that my friend (the one I was in high school with) is doing his Masters in Toronto, it seems like every time he comes back to town something on my car is broken.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Once things are all said and done I'll have 50 in the STH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll let you know about the noise levels.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, as damn said you'll need 35 rep before doing so.


Ok, glad to know. But going from the progress so far, I might be done with my system before you are, lol.

But I will still be curious to know how it sounds.All of my rads are the Coolgate Extremes, so I don't need high speed, just a good pressure.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Once things are all said and done I'll have 50 in the STH10  so I'll let you know about the noise levels.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, as damn said you'll need 35 rep before doing so.


That'll never happen









Or a year or something as a active member, its in the marketplace stickies


----------



## Sunreeper

Anyone want to place bets when this rig is actually going to be finished? I'd say it'll be in the year 2525 with the slightly more efficient robo derick


----------



## PR-Imagery

^Your 7970s for my 7970s?


----------



## Sunreeper

I'd be willing to take that bet


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Anyone want to place bets when this rig is actually going to be finished? I'd say it'll be in the year 2525 with the slightly more efficient robo derick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'd be willing to take that bet


I for one welcome our robotic overlords


----------



## sssnakey

Wait.... What? I've just read 5400+ posts to find that this build is not done? Seross please note that this is an excessive insanity build!!!

Derick do you mind if I contact you at some point next month for some tips with regards to water cooling and parts from EKWB?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssnakey*
> 
> Wait.... What? I've just read 5400+ posts to find that this build is not done? Seross please note that this is an excessive insanity build!!!
> 
> Derick do you mind if I contact you at some point next month for some tips with regards to water cooling and parts from EKWB?


He doesn't mind.


----------



## sssnakey

Oh... On another note, I just subscribed to this epicness ;-)


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He doesn't mind.


@sssnakey
im glad you have joined us for the long haul







... this is pepejovi... he is the OCN rep of EK's online forum rep









@derick
jc... you still pnanning on copper hard piping the entire build? or is it still too far off to know for sure?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He doesn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> @sssnakey
> im glad you have joined us for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this is pepejovi... he is the OCN rep of EK's online forum rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @derick
> jc... you still pnanning on copper hard piping the entire build? or is it still too far off to know for sure?
Click to expand...

Probably acrylic


----------



## sssnakey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> @sssnakey
> im glad you have joined us for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this is pepejovi... he is the OCN rep of EK's online forum rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @derick
> jc... you still pnanning on copper hard piping the entire build? or is it still too far off to know for sure?


I'm lost. Who is the EKWB representative here, pepejovi or Derickwm?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssnakey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> @sssnakey
> im glad you have joined us for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this is pepejovi... he is the OCN rep of EK's online forum rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @derick
> jc... you still pnanning on copper hard piping the entire build? or is it still too far off to know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost. Who is the EKWB representative here, pepejovi or Derickwm?
Click to expand...

Derick.

I'm derick's representative.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssnakey*
> 
> I'm lost. Who is the EKWB representative here, pepejovi or Derickwm?


Haha... Derick is the EK rep, you will just notice that a lot of people around here like to just answer questions for her


----------



## sssnakey

Lol gotcha! So my questions for Derickwm should go through you?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssnakey*
> 
> Lol gotcha! So my questions for Derickwm should go through you?


No. It should go through me I'm Derick's representative's representative


----------



## eskamobob1

Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation


derick has an enabler? I don't think he needs one...

And I'm sure dman has a.. grasp on derick.


----------



## Sunreeper

Giggity.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation


I'm his attorney.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derick has an enabler? I don't think he needs one...
> 
> And I'm sure dman has a.. grasp on derick.
Click to expand...

*Firm grasp.*


----------



## sssnakey

Well in this situation I'm going to need a representative, a representative's representative, an enabler and a lawyer too.

And this is valid for every other member engaged in this build log.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm his attorney.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Now if you are feeling confused by any of this, feel free to contact dmanstasiu... He is dericks enabler and is probably the only one who has full grasp on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> derick has an enabler? I don't think he needs one...
> 
> And I'm sure dman has a.. grasp on derick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Firm grasp.*
Click to expand...

Silly bear, you can't practice law.

I'm the lawyer of the party of representatives against unnecessary representatives, currently pursuing a joint litigation with BSBCPL against dman and his client's representative's representatives as well as any and all of their representative's representative's representatives.


----------



## Sunreeper

Representative's representatives have rights to you know!!!!!!!


----------



## nategr8ns

Guys this is dumb. I want an update! lol


----------



## eskamobob1

I am going to call for a conflict of interest on the basis that damn helped his client to obtain 32 GTX295s. His client who was later charged with posession of a terrifying amount of hardware with intent to fold. As an attorney this is an egregious action and most certainly calls for your removal. I would also like to inform you that I will be prosecuting you for intent to enable an adict.

Your move good sir


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I am going to call for a conflict of interest on the basis that damn helped his client to obtain 32 GTX295s. His client who was later charged with posession of a terrifying amount of hardware with intent to fold. As an attorney this is an egregious action and most certainly calls for your removal. I would also like to inform you that I will be prosecuting you for intent to enable an adict.
> 
> Your move good sir


Derick loves me.


----------



## deafboy

Still over 1000 miles from this damn build, lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I am going to call for a conflict of interest on the basis that damn helped his client to obtain 32 GTX295s. His client who was later charged with posession of a terrifying amount of hardware with intent to fold. As an attorney this is an egregious action and most certainly calls for your removal. I would also like to inform you that I will be prosecuting you for intent to enable an adict.
> 
> Your move good sir


We were so close to getting 60 though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Still over 1000 miles from this damn build, lol.


Classic.


----------



## BonzaiTree

This is feeling like a Dbz episode...

We get an update, and then 100 posts of filler before anything happens


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> This is feeling like a Dbz episode...
> 
> We get an update, and then 100 posts of filler before anything happens


Character development!


----------



## stren

nearly 300K views now...


----------



## gamingharald

Hvorfor heter det aldri fornøyd?
Why is this post called aldri fornøyd?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingharald*
> 
> Hvorfor heter det aldri fornøyd?
> Why is this post called aldri fornøyd?


1- Speaking in a language other than English is against the TOS and may result in you getting infracted.

2- I know, it's dumb.

3- Derick and I were goofing around on Google Translate one day and Aldri Fornoyd happened


----------



## MiiX

Freaking double post shizzle


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingharald*
> 
> Hvorfor heter det aldri fornøyd?
> Why is this post called aldri fornøyd?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> How come the name of the rig is in my language, Norwegian?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Norwegian heritage


I think *S*he is lying...


----------



## Jeppzer

She*


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> She*


Igidy thingamabopit


----------



## dmanstasiu

First-hand experience, can confirm it's a she


----------



## derickwm

Olawd.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Olawd.


Well look who it is.


----------



## Sunreeper

I was beginning to think derick got bored of his own log


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- Speaking in a language other than English is against the TOS and may result in you getting infracted.
> 
> 2- I know, it's dumb.
> 
> 3- Derick and I were goofing around on Google Translate one day and Aldri Fornoyd happened


The TOS has some really strange rules.
And some mods have some very strange interpretations of it as well









Derrick, when are we getting an update sister!??


----------



## Sunreeper

Everyone knows dericks a pickle or potato or something like that


----------



## gamingharald

Hello
I am norwegian, and " aldri fornøyd" means never happy.


----------



## MiiX

Satisfied, not happy. Any watercooler in general, in my opinion.


----------



## deafboy

Well s/he is never satisfied, so it is a pretty appropriate name.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Satisfied, not happy. Any watercooler in general, in my opinion.


Well you just described my computer perfectly


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingharald*
> 
> Hello
> I am norwegian, and " aldri fornøyd" means never happy.


Yup. Story of my life.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well looks like @derickwm won't get his board because @deafboy won't check his phone but instead go on FaceBook.


----------



## deafboy

About that...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He doesn't mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Derick.
> 
> I'm derick's representative.


This is why I love you, Finn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> This is feeling like a Dbz episode...
> 
> We get an update, and then 100 posts of filler before anything happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character development!
Click to expand...

You tell 'em Jepp, one does not simply joke about DBZ.

Every time you insult DBZ, Krillin dies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> First-hand experience, can confirm it's a she


You minx.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamingharald*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am norwegian, and " aldri fornøyd" means never happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Story of my life.
Click to expand...

I cri everytiem.


----------



## HRawesome

Can anyone update me on what hardware he/she/it has? (If anyone actually knows) I remeber some ARES II's, a couple ARES I's, loads of GTX 295's. A black and orange caselabscase and atleast 5-6 broken SR-2's. But there is bound to ALOT more. Anyone?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Can anyone update me on what hardware he/she/it has? (If anyone actually knows) I remeber some ARES II's, a couple ARES I's, loads of GTX 295's. A black and orange caselabscase and atleast 5-6 broken SR-2's. But there is bound to ALOT more. Anyone?


I don't recall more than one SR-2 at any given time, but I don't think Derick even knows what stuff there is any more.


----------



## pepejovi

Pretty sure he's fried all three of his SR-2s.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@Paradigm84 oh, I'm a huge Dbz fan.

But it's still easy to make fun of how it takes 20 episodes between actual blows landing in a fight sometimes


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @Paradigm84 oh, I'm a huge Dbz fan.
> 
> But it's still easy to make fun of how it takes 20 episodes between actual blows landing in a fight sometimes


Bit of an exaggeration, but yeah, the fights can get pretty long.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bit of an exaggeration, but yeah, the fights can get pretty long.


Also, Super Saiyaman.


----------



## derickwm

What build log?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What build log?


Yours


----------



## derickwm

Oh.


----------



## Sunreeper

Yeah


----------



## derickwm

Actually am one step closer today to getting this build finished


----------



## pepejovi

What, did you take one step towards whatever city the rig is in?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Actually am one step closer today to getting this build finished


Is that "one step closer" being within several hundred miles of it?


----------



## derickwm

Nope not quite, still on opposite ends of the US of A.


----------



## deafboy

I am just going to say bad weather and leave it at that...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nope not quite, still on opposite ends of the US of A.


----------



## dmanstasiu

derick u silly goose


----------



## derickwm

Olawd Para is an editor now.


----------



## Sunreeper

What an astute observation


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Olawd Para is an editor now.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Olawd Para is an editor now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Wow, much slow.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Olawd Para is an editor now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, much slow.
Click to expand...

Yeah dewds, I've known forever now. Para must not like you very much if he hasn't told you...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah dewds, I've known forever now. Para must not like you very much if he hasn't told you...


Sounds about right, my darling Finn.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Olawd Para is an editor now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, much slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah dewds, I've known forever now. Para must not like you very much if he hasn't told you...
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah dewds, I've known forever now. Para must not like you very much if he hasn't told you...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, my darling Finn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice quote
Click to expand...


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh yeah, well..... urm..... nice face!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah dewds, I've known forever now. Para must not like you very much if he hasn't told you...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, my darling Finn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice quote
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ur mum.


----------



## Sunreeper

Brilliant come back!


----------



## derickwm

Alright I have 2 780 Lightning's on the way. Maybe a third if I get antsy.


----------



## Citra

But will they be sold before they even arrive?


----------



## derickwm

Probably.


----------



## pepejovi

They're not even 780Ti's.. derick, you're slipping. Is this because of the broad?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> They're not even 780Ti's.. derick, you're slipping. Is this because of the broad?


Don't don't tell me Derick's...he's being responsible D:


----------



## derickwm

It most certainly is Pepe! Just had Christmas and in the next 2 months there'll be birthday, anniversary, and Valentine's day!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It most certainly is Pepe! Just had Christmas and in the next 2 months there'll be birthday, anniversary, and Valentine's day!


So you'll get lucky three times in a month, nice!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> So you'll get lucky three times in a month, nice!


I've seen pictures, and yes.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I've seen pictures, and yes.


You've seen pics of Derick getting lucky?
Did you take them yourself?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I've seen pictures, and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen pics of Derick getting lucky?
> Did you take them yourself?
Click to expand...

I have skype proof


----------



## vangsfreaken

i can see this is going well


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i can see this is going well


Your avatar fits well with that statement, hahaha


----------



## derickwm

Can't sleep:


----------



## Sunreeper

Now put them on fire!


----------



## Jimhans1

[email protected] to be perfect


----------



## derickwm

Soon...


----------



## Jeppzer

Was expecting gif with badger hurling itself out of the box at the camera.

not sure if dissapoint.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Was expecting gif with badger hurling itself out of the box at the camera.
> 
> not sure if dissapoint.


Keep watching...


----------



## deafboy

So much popcorn!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Is this even a Build Log anymore?


----------



## derickwm

It will be starting February 7th! THE SR-2 WILL LIVE MY GOOD SIR B-NEG!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It will be starting February 7th! THE SR-2 WILL LIVE MY GOOD SIR B-NEG!




Bring forth the CORES!!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It will be starting February 7th! THE SR-2 WILL LIVE MY GOOD SIR B-NEG!


...'till you start the rig.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...'till you start the rig.


This made me laugh.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] to be perfect


Don't be hatin' my Lightnings are awesomesauce. Granted I never used them before sending them to derick, but I'm pretty sure they'll be epic. I think.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## tjr2121

Have you blown it up yet????


----------



## derickwm

It took me the better part of 2 hours to work up the bravery to hit that power button.


----------



## Sunreeper

No fire. Very impressed


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It took me the better part of 2 hours to work up the bravery to hit that power button.


And took more than a day to update your build log.


----------



## derickwm

I guess I could do a status update.

GF decided that she'll be bringing down Aldri around February 15th.

Cable sleeving is in progress. One PSU should be done in the next week or two, with the other following maybe late Feb or March.

Chiller is mostly built, being shipped to me soon along with a bunch of other EK goodies, like blocks for the Lightnings.

What else...

Going to order some fittings and a few more bits and bobs from CaseLabs at some point. In the end, once I actually have the case with me, the build may come together quite quickly. Who knows.


----------



## Jeppzer

Mmmm... Caselab boobs.


----------



## lightsout

Lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh boy


----------



## failwheeldrive

Wat


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Wat


my exact reaction


----------



## derickwm

Lucid Dream Computers has agreed to sponsor 4x MSI Radeon R9 290 GAMING 4GB!










Huge thanks to the guys at LDC, check them out in their own sub forum! These guys are a new start up and are offering all sorts of rock bottom prices on everything, especially for you UK folks!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid Dream Computers has agreed to sponsor 4x MSI Radeon R9 290 GAMING 4GB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to the guys at LDC, check them out in their own sub forum! These guys are a new start up and are offering all sorts of rock bottom prices on everything, especially for you UK folks!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Srsly, gimme ur sponsors dude,you know those 290s will never end up in a rig


----------



## Sunreeper

Wut? How do you get sponsors this quickly!


----------



## skupples

Simply Glorious.


----------



## Sunreeper

Skupples sponsor me plox


----------



## deafboy

What?!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What?!


pretty much all of my ^


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Great build buddy! . You deserve them!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What?!


That's what I'm thinking too. Or more like how? lol


----------



## deafboy

Nah, I know how.... I am just disappointed he didn't tell me, lol.


----------



## Sunreeper

Didn't he just buy 780s


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Didn't he just buy 780s


Lol he's gone through 4 780s in the last couple of months









Derick goes through GPUs like a crackhead smokes rocks lulz


----------



## deafboy

780 lightnings at that... traded them, not saying what for until he says, lol.


----------



## pepejovi

So, when are you selling those?


----------



## skupples




----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> oh boy




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid Dream Computers has agreed to sponsor 4x MSI Radeon R9 290 GAMING 4GB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to the guys at LDC, check them out in their own sub forum! These guys are a new start up and are offering all sorts of rock bottom prices on everything, especially for you UK folks!


So wait...if I want to build a rig for cheap, just make it extremely beastly and people will give me stuff to build it?


----------



## failwheeldrive

Will somebody please give me 4 kingpins if I bolt a murderbox mkII and prodigy on top of a tx10? Pretty please?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nah, I know how.... I am just disappointed he didn't tell me, lol.


Oh yah, he told me how he got the cards but not what he traded the lightnings for? Hmm...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid Dream Computers has agreed to sponsor 4x MSI Radeon R9 290 GAMING 4GB!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to the guys at LDC, check them out in their own sub forum! These guys are a new start up and are offering all sorts of rock bottom prices on everything, especially for you UK folks!


They are doing some cracking deals on cards and what not,well worth a look!


----------



## derickwm

Have a nice big ol box of goodies coming from EK. Be here Friday hopefully but maybe early next week.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Have a nice big ol box of goodies coming from EK. Be here Friday hopefully but maybe early next week.


Too much progress.

He must be lying


----------



## Sunreeper

ITS A CONSPIRACY


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yup, Macklemore even said so

"Where's Dick Cheney at? Probably off in Iraq
Finding some oil to tap, tell 'em I got up on that
And y'all still think it was Bin Laden
When it was us and the Masons, plotting on oil profits"


----------



## derickwm

Next week will have way too much progress. Warning those now that can't handle it, maybe unsub.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Next week will have way too much progress. Warning those now that can't handle it, maybe unsub.


unsubbing, i didn't follow this for progress

LIAR

PS. My computer will be all put together by the end of this week hopefully.

140mm + 240mm + 120mm monsta


----------



## pepejovi

This thread is full of lies.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Idk, the stars and planetary bodies seem to be lining up nicely.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Next week will have way too much progress. Warning those now that can't handle it, maybe unsub.
> 
> 
> 
> unsubbing, i didn't follow this for progress
> 
> LIAR
> 
> PS. My computer will be all put together by the end of this week hopefully.
> 
> 140mm + 240mm + 120mm monsta
Click to expand...

All that in a prodigy damnnn









Also you can tell when you're in off topic too much when you forget that the REP button exist







funnily enough I could have sworn this build was in off topic


----------



## derickwm

I just realized who you were, with that new avatar.


----------



## Sunreeper

No I just realized who you were!


----------



## PCModderMike

Progress....I wanna believe!


----------



## stren




----------



## BonzaiTree

I should name my next build "Space Cat".

Or, "Catsronaut".

*Edit:* Wow, *seriously!?* it edits out an alternate term for cat, even when I was using it properly, as in ___cat.

That's just stupid.


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## derickwm

Let's see... EK box might be here tomorrow. Aldri WILL BE HERE ON SATURDAY. Videocards... I think they're on their way lol. Things are loooookin good! Won't have any updates till maybe Sunday night or Monday afternoon though. Have to take the gf around town on Saturday and provide some attention that night.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Let's see... EK box might be here tomorrow. Aldri WILL BE HERE ON SATURDAY. Videocards... I think they're on their way lol. Things are loooookin good! Won't have any updates till maybe Sunday night or Monday afternoon though. Have to take the gf around town on Saturday and provide some attention that night.


HAVE YOU NOT SEEN THE FORECAST?


----------



## Sunreeper

Could this build actually be finished....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> HAVE YOU NOT SEEN THE FORECAST?


Clear... it'll be clear.

Also, Derick, you should put me in your will... just in case you like, freeze to death for example.


----------



## derickwm

Am I missing something...











Warmest we've had in a while. Going to wear shorts and a tank top!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks pretty chilly to me.


----------



## Badwrench

Small teaser









From this: 8+6


To this: 8+8


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm

EK BOX HERE PHOTOS TO COME ERMEHGERD RPDRTE


----------



## Paradigm84

Hurry up!


----------



## pepejovi

I won't believe it till I see it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I won't believe it till I see it.


This.
I've had my heart broken too many times Derick.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Am I missing something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmest we've had in a while. Going to wear shorts and a *tank top*!


.........

....

.

..
...

...............................no.

You should rock those leather chaps you have stashed for a rainy day,when you walk in she will start bubbling.

Guarantee,

Disclaimer. Guarantee is purely for effect and does not confer a guarantee nor any recourse if it goes tits up. Please refer to owners manual. No user serviceable parts. Possible radiation source and may contain a source of peanuts. Dry before use.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EK BOX HERE PHOTOS TO COME ERMEHGERD RPDRTE


lag. LAG.


----------



## derickwm

These pictures turned out less exciting than what I was hoping for but updates are updates!



























































































Yeah. That's all you guys get today. Just boxes <3



Spoiler: Random closet toys


----------



## pepejovi

He.. delivered?

Hell must be freezing over.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

DARK>>BE


----------



## skupples

Why size Norprene is that Derick?

<3 my norprene, though I had to stuff the hose & heat treat it to keep some of my runs from kinking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DARK>>BE


blasphemer.... Dark is only better if free.


----------



## Paradigm84

$5 says it'll be a year before any of that is actually used in a working rig.


----------



## derickwm

Shhh don't jinx it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> $5 says it'll be a year before any of that is actually used in a working rig.


I think you're overestimating him.


----------



## stren

Real men drink whiskey:



Or is it koolaid. Not sure.


----------



## derickwm

Koooolaid


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, yeah!!


----------



## derickwm

^lololol

@skupples it's 3/8 5/8

Favorite size tubing <3


----------



## Sunreeper

All that water cooling gear







I'm actually not disappointed


----------



## PCModderMike

Plenty of boxes...WOOOO


Dat fisheye dough.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Should run cherry koolaid in the loop


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

All I got for the day:


----------



## skupples

What's the listerine for?


----------



## derickwm

#1 BIOCIDE


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Be nice to that board. I put it through its paces and it worked quite well.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Be nice to that board. I put it through its paces and it worked quite well.


Next update will be the board on fire


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Be nice to that board. I put it through its paces and it worked quite well.


It was my board before yours







pushed it hard. Like all my boards


----------



## deafboy

lol. Glad to know it arrived safetly... you like the ad I put on the top for you?


----------



## derickwm

I didn't see any ad  too busy ripping through it all.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Does the board support 24GB max or 48GB max? Asking because I want to get some new RAM when I get my board, thinking 48GB of Dominator Platinums.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

I think officially it only does 24GB but I've seen SR-2s go up to 96GB with the right RAM so you may be able to get 48GB on the R3BE. No idea why you'd want 48GB on a 1P X58 though lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think officially it only does 24GB but I've seen SR-2s go up to 96GB with the right RAM so you may be able to get 48GB on the R3BE. No idea why you'd want 48GB on a 1P X58 though lol.


RAM drive for scratch disk and games durrrr


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> #1 BIOCIDE


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think officially it only does 24GB but I've seen SR-2s go up to 96GB with the right RAM so you may be able to get 48GB on the R3BE. No idea why you'd want 48GB on a 1P X58 though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM drive for scratch disk and games durrrr
Click to expand...


----------



## derickwm

Teaser:


----------



## failwheeldrive

Dope. I want that RIIIBE really bad... my favorite mobo evar.


----------



## King4x4

Welcome brother to the darkness!









RIVBE is dope... clocking on it is just a breeze!


----------



## derickwm

Once you go black...


----------



## King4x4

Don't go like Wermad... All black!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Once you go black...


....you go back, because you've fried the board.


----------



## Citra

Twist: the motherboards have been sold and only the boxes remain.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm




----------



## failwheeldrive




----------



## Jeffinslaw

You took the block off?


----------



## derickwm

Going to sell it on eBay.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Going to sell it on eBay.


Are you *hitting me?


----------



## derickwm

Who needs watercooling?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Who needs watercooling?


You could of told me before I dropped $150 on another block


----------



## derickwm

Heard it was more than that


----------



## skupples

awww, I thought you meant the R4BE shroud for a second, was about to scream GIMI.


----------



## deafboy

You better not be selling that damn block...

x79 sure....x58 though, you want that cooling.


----------



## derickwm

Block isn't going anywhere lololol just took it off for some cleaning and comparison pics with stock cooling.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heard it was more than that


Nope, $150 shipped. Bought it yesterday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You better not be selling that damn block...
> 
> x79 sure....x58 though, you want that cooling.


That's what I was thinking. What a troll lolololol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Am I missing something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmest we've had in a while. Going to wear shorts and a *tank top*!
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> ....
> 
> .
> 
> ..
> ...
> 
> ...............................no.
> 
> You should rock those leather chaps you have stashed for a rainy day,when you walk in she will start bubbling.
> 
> Guarantee,
> 
> Disclaimer. Guarantee is purely for effect and does not confer a guarantee nor any recourse if it goes tits up. Please refer to owners manual. No user serviceable parts. Possible radiation source and may contain a source of peanuts. Dry before use.
Click to expand...

Speaking of leather chaps ... lololol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Should run cherry koolaid in the loop


and a chiller


----------



## derickwm

Trouble in paradise :/










Suggestions?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Speaking of leather chaps ... lololol


I was going to say that that discussion about leather chaps reminded me about your Halloween costume. I decided not to post because I didn't want to remind anyone else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Trouble in paradise :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


Give it to me of course!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sunreeper* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Speaking of leather chaps ... lololol


I was going to say that that discussion about leather chaps reminded me about your Halloween costume. I decided not to post because I didn't want to remind anyone else


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Trouble in paradise :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to me of course!
Click to expand...

Of course how could I be so silly.


----------



## dmanstasiu

next year is sexy sasquatch


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## skupples

beat it with a hammer, & a dab of cold weld, heavy on the hardener.... & hammer.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*


ok, ok ok...

it's ok I have plenty of other good ideas.

one of them involves a rockclimbing harness.


----------



## PR-Imagery

and only a rockclimbing harness?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> beat it with a hammer, & a dab of cold weld, heavy on the hardener.... & hammer.


Thanks man, I'll give that try sometime this week.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What's the listerine for?


It's the new coolant.


----------



## skupples

all I know is, is that i'm fed up with DW & additives. Had Utopia in my loop for 4-5 weeks, drained the system, water was cloudy. No plasticizer in sight.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> and only a rockclimbing harness?


Maybe a helmet or something?


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## derickwm

Way too much progress for today, going to bed before I strain myself.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Watch out, wouldn't want to injure your ambition


----------



## skupples

barbs look so clean w/o clamps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Watch out, wouldn't want to injure your ambition


you don't even know! I tore down my entire rig just to install a motherboard shroud today. Spent 8 hours on the beast, still not back together. My ambition, & layers of finger skin are shot.


----------



## Sunreeper

I didn't even know they were barbs till you mentioned it. Yeah those look really clean


----------



## skupples

He can probably even get away with not using hose clamps due to the tube style.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## skupples

that may or may not be my ex-girlfriend from college.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Trouble in paradise :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


You could send it to me to braze the joint for you. And next time, no magilla gorilla.


----------



## stren

Barbs with no clamps and no undersized tube? No wonder you break things


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## PCModderMike

Ballsy move


----------



## dmanstasiu

derick r king of balls


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Trouble in paradise :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


Yes. Don't do that again.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why size Norprene is that Derick?
> 
> <3 my norprene, though I had to stuff the hose & heat treat it to keep some of my runs from kinking.
> blasphemer.... Dark is only better if free.


"Better in the Dark" by Dio came on as I was reading this, no joke







.
I think now I have to say Dark is better.
The metal Gods have spoken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Trouble in paradise :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


Tac weld it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> next year is sexy sasquatch


*NO!*

Don't ruin my rig's name for me


----------



## derickwm

Trololol


----------



## Sunreeper

Hey isn't there a csq nickel plexi version of the rive be waterblock? I think I saw it listed on the ek website but I can't find a picture of it anywhere


----------



## derickwm

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-asus-r4be-nickel-original-csq.html


----------



## Sunreeper

Welp I have no idea why I couldn't find it before :| I'm sad you guys got rid of the metal csq design like the one in the maximus vi extreme









Also I hate this stupid draft system


----------



## deafboy

Cute...


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh, I see how it is! You big tease.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh, I see how it is! You big tease.


It's keeping my room nice and toasty


----------



## Hukkel

You keep your rads in the closet?
Do you have a drycleaning service?


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow you weren't kidding, definitely doesn't look like you have anymore room for another monitor.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I see im not the only one with macro lens hair problems....dust and hair everytime....

<3 the Sammy ram,wish i jumped on those the first time......


----------



## dmanstasiu

b-negative = not b-rock right


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You keep your rads in the closet?
> Do you have a drycleaning service?


I think those are WINDOW shutters, not a closet.........


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> b-negative = not b-rock right


Nope.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> b-negative = not b-rock right


----------



## derickwm

The start of something new...


----------



## Paradigm84

Starting something else before finishing what you're currently working on.

#JustDerickThings


----------



## pepejovi

It'll never finish.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Starting something else before finishing what you're currently working on.
> 
> #JustDerickThings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It'll never finish.


Reason #32 why Derick is a terrible lover.


----------



## derickwm

Aw







you said it wasn't a big deal!


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## derickwm

Heyyyyyyy glad they showed up and work


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heyyyyyyy glad they showed up and work


Key part being they work, thanks again!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Reason #32 why Derick is a terrible lover.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Aw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said it wasn't a big deal!


I bet you hear that from all the girls guys


----------



## derickwm

It is







my life is a rollercoaster of disappointment and flacidness.


----------



## dmanstasiu

There's a reason I left Slovenia so quickly ... no fun


----------



## skupples




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> There's a reason I left Slovenia so quickly ... no fun


You said you had a family emergency!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You said you had a family emergency!


And then next time you called he had to wash his hair right?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Needs more progress.


----------



## derickwm

Bored, new build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1464918/build-log-a-classy-miner 

jk their might actually be updates this weekend.


----------



## stren

so I forgot the plan again

miner = z9 2p + 4x290
aldri = sr2 + ????
bench = R4BE + 2x7970 lightnings

Then if mining goes well then R3BE for 2nd miner - usefully those x58 boards have four x16 slots


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bored, new build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1464918/build-log-a-classy-miner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk their might actually be updates this weekend.


there*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so I forgot the plan again
> 
> miner = z9 2p + 4x290
> aldri = sr2 + ????
> bench = R4BE + 2x7970 lightnings
> 
> Then if mining goes well then R3BE for 2nd miner - usefully those x58 boards have four x16 slots


Why? You don't need x16 slots.


----------



## pepejovi

Just stick the mining GPU's into the same rig, Linus style.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bored, new build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1464918/build-log-a-classy-miner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk their might actually be updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> there*
Click to expand...

Wow that's embarrassing


----------



## Jeppzer

*dat be*


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> *dat be*


*dat iz*

or

*dat wuz*


----------



## Jeppzer

*dat ass*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> *dat ass*


*dat Ashe doe*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Why? You don't need x16 slots.


Well technically I meant full length slots (or slots with the end left open). I meant just to physically fit the card in the slot which you need to do if you don't want to bother with riser cables. And riser cables are ugly. If you're doing that you may as well get your open frame and 6 GPUs and an entirely different board. But that's just ugly


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## derickwm

It's almost like I know how to do things:










Almost.


----------



## Jeppzer

It's getting close Derbear, we better start seeing some sticker hearts on that thing soon.


----------



## PCModderMike

Almost


Did it work out though?


----------



## pepejovi

inb4 _Bought a new radiator to replace the old one_


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> inb4 _*EK sent me* a new radiator to replace the old one_


FTFY.


----------



## King4x4

Inb4 derik makes that rad into a 1080 rad!


----------



## Donkey1514

inb4 Derick blows up another psu. oh wait....... never mind


----------



## derickwm

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466843/rant-lucid-dream-computers-is-a-scam


----------



## pepejovi

Maybe it's an elaborate scheme to explain the lack of updates!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Subscription bump


----------



## Jeppzer

Just so Derick won't forget me.


----------



## derickwm

Here's a nice image taken with potato cam v1.1


----------



## deafboy

Those cables...


----------



## derickwm

I worked really hard on management


----------



## deafboy

Clearly...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Clearly...


He didn't say cable management, just management. Apparantly the cable fairies are hard to manage what with their NON EXISTANCE


----------



## deafboy

What do you mean? You don't see the fairies? They're right there!


----------



## Paradigm84

You need to use 7 million cable ties like I did.


----------



## pepejovi

I didn't expect any kind of cable management, but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Those cables...


Soon


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Here's a nice image
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> taken with potato cam v1.1


----------



## King4x4

Still waiting for updates.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Still waiting for updates.


Expecting an update =


----------



## stren

Pfft I get updates all the time


----------



## derickwm

Actually, it may not be too much longer. I ordered a package from CaseLabs the other day. Hopefully be here next week and there could possibly be substantial progress O.O


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Actually, it may not be too much longer. I ordered a package from CaseLabs the other day. Hopefully be here next week and there could possibly be substantial progress O.O


Will you be receiving some mice?







I kid, I kid


----------



## derickwm

Jeezes I hope not.

I did get this care package from Slovenia today though!


----------



## stren

Will it be like my package?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Will it be like my package?


And the 900D is biggest than I expected.

What's in the package?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And the 900D is biggest than I expected.
> 
> What's in the package?


Panels to convert S8 to tech station mode







Yeah I thought the SMA8 would be way bigger than the 900D.

Also derick you do know what you have a nonpotato cam right?


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Panels to convert S8 to tech station mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought the SMA8 would be way bigger than the 900D.
> 
> Also derick you do know what you have a nonpotato cam right?


I would still take the SM8 over the 900D. I am rather unsatisfied with the 900D. It's too skinny, and too flimsy once you start pulling out the guts to make room for WC.

Case on the far left is TX10 + pedestal?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would still take the SM8 over the 900D. I am rather unsatisfied with the 900D. It's too skinny, and too flimsy once you start pulling out the guts to make room for WC.
> 
> Case on the far left is TX10 + pedestal?


Yeah agreed - the 900D was really designed to be cheap (which it is when on sale) and really orientated towards boutique PC vendors not end users as much.

Yeah TX10+Ped which could fit about 4x900Ds inside and still have space leftover lulz


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah agreed - the 900D was really designed to be cheap (which it is when on sale) and really orientated towards boutique PC vendors not end users as much.
> 
> Yeah TX10+Ped which could fit about 4x900Ds inside and still have space leftover lulz


I was saving for a TX10, but was offered a fully loaded STH-10 shipped for 600$. Couldn't turn that down.

900D definitely cleans up well, but it is still just a flimsy, poorly aligned case. Way too many air entries, and the panels & doors don't line up, which lets light leak, which REALLY pisses my OCD off. I must have 10 feet of black duct tape on my 900D's back & top.


----------



## derickwm

I mean... I can hardly believe it myself, but updates!

I changed the front up a bit, let me know what you guys think. Have to find a place to put the FC10 though.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I mean... I can hardly believe it myself, but *>updates<*!
> 
> I changed the front up a bit, let me know what you guys think. Have to find a place to put the FC10 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does not compute







!

For real though, looks awesome. And actually nice to see work done!


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh look, a SR-2 board..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I mean... I can hardly believe it myself, but updates!
> 
> I changed the front up a bit, let me know what you guys think. Have to find a place to put the FC10 though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That shot right there....hnnnnngg


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh look, a SR-2 board..


I actually used it for a week or two earlier just fine 

No promises now that it's in the STH10 though.


----------



## pepejovi

The colors are wrong. Make it completely black, thx.


----------



## failwheeldrive

No, make it black and red. ROG POWAH GAIZ


----------



## derickwm

*Ahem* http://www.overclock.net/t/1476416/wtt-xspc-ex-480-and-120-radiator-for-2-240-radiators


----------



## TheBlademaster01

At first I was puzzled as to why there were over 1000 new posts in this thread after I last posted (which was already 1 year after the thread started). Then I saw someone else working on Aldri while Derick was chilling, and in the last couple of posts I saw Derick actually doing some work (really digging the photography there btw).


----------



## pepejovi

It was first derick's, then the other dude had it in the US, then he mailed it to derick once derick got back from ruining Europe.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Things like this only happen in a build log by Derick


----------



## derickwm

This is an international effort


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Send Aldri to The Netherlands







!

Do note that I can not be held responsible for the fact that someone might Luc-id, if you get what I mean


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Things like this only happen in a build log by Derick


QFT

Looking good Derick, keep it coming


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Send Aldri to The Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Do note that I can not be held responsible for the fact that someone might Luc-id, if you get what I mean


2/10. Can do better!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Tough crowd to please over here...









But yeah, it's Aldri's build log so a lot more hilarious things must have transpired.


----------



## derickwm

*Thinks back to the gender scandal*


----------



## Jeppzer

Well, you should have kept your hands out of my pants in public.


----------



## pepejovi

I think we all know where derick would send his rig next.


----------



## Oliver1234

This gonna be good...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## PR-Imagery

That amazed me way more than I think it should have.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e seen one too many "How to basic" videos. I kept waiting for him to smash eggs on it then beat it with a fish.


----------



## derickwm

I just figured it was a metaphor for the build.


----------



## skupples

so deep.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so deep.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It was first derick's, then the other dude had it in the US, then he mailed it to derick once *derick got back from ruining Europe.*


best part of this thread


----------



## ledzepp3

Holy crap, went from "updates" to actual... updates?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Holy crap, went from "updates" to actual... updates?


Haha, no.


----------



## PCModderMike

stren is pulling way ahead. Much shame.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> stren is pulling way ahead. Much shame.


----------



## derickwm

Not to be out done by that other guy...

AIGHT so first I worked on this mythical thing called RAM (Random Access Memory for you nublets). The more you have, the faster your computer runs, period. Nothing else matters, so it comes first today.

Let me show you how 1337 I am with my Samsung "WONDER" RAM. This stuff is fo'real. It'll kick any of your rams out the door. Don't even try bro.










OOMPH DAT MICRO* BABY! TWERK IT!










*but really it was just the only shot I could get that actually looked ok using the stupid reverse mount ring

Whoa hold up ladies! Is he water cooling his RAMZ!? But Derick isn't that pointless? Why yes it is. But so is owning 32 GTX295s and 54 Opterons but I did it anyway!










SUCH WET. MUCH COLD. INSANE PERFORMANCE










I think you guys forgot how 1337 I was so here's another shot:










Just in case it wasn't clear, these things go together at some point, but not yet.










DAT DUST GURL U LIEK?










Alright boys and...boys, lets take a trip down memory lane. Remember this old bitty? She's pretty beat up right now but [hopefully] still functional










Oh you like it hot? I got this block real hot last time.










Oh yeah. Srsbsns










Check those scorch marks. Not your run of the mill user can accomplish such scorching










Drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot










(I mean this just takes raw skill that most wish they were born with)










I may be biased (we all at EK love MIPS, srs) but man this mounting system can suck it










It's a comin!










Did you guys miss me 1337 Sammies?










They're all grown up now!










MMM DEM WEIRD COLOURS










This shot looks eerily familiar...










(check back like 2 years)

Cougars, because who doesn't love a pack of Cougars on a Friday night?










Moar vibrant colors for you folks










iCE iCE BABY










Hey, Cougars never get old










Threw the FC10 back in, because it was free so I guess I have to










Kidding, I actually love this unit and was thrilled to find that I could indeed fit it in the front still



Spoiler: Aight here's the final GPU ya'll! Drumroll please



One GPU to rule them all









Look at this beauty









Can anyone say? SINGLE SLOT!? I'm hurting in the expansion slot department so this was a key factor to my choice









HNNNNG GURL WERK IT S'MORE FO ME









She's so badass she doesn't even need external power. She gets her juice straight from the source









Her backside just to make sure ya'll saw it









I mean. Dayum she fits in like a champ.











Spoiler: srsbsns


----------



## PR-Imagery

det 750Ti


----------



## stren

SOMEONE GET THE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS READY IT"S NEARLY GO TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey there hot stuff.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hey there hot stuff.


must be one of them there Cinnamon tooth pics...

In other news... Those Lamptron read outs scare the hell out of me. Derick must be going for the "how many ways can this thing catch on fire" build.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## Hattifnatten

Looking at the 750 Ti in that case


----------



## Badwrench

me looking at my screen as I scrolled through the pictures.


----------



## pepejovi

Such a terrible build.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

MIPS is <3.



D,maybe find a machine shop and buff the crap out of the block plates,you may get them to clean up. It breaks my heart to see them like that...


----------



## pepejovi

No need to shine 'em, derick sees life through an instagram filter.


----------



## skupples




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> me looking at my screen as I scrolled through the pictures.


Wait till you see what I post today


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wait till you see what I post today


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> MIPS is <3.


^This.

Love the look of a fully blocked up SR-2.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> me looking at my screen as I scrolled through the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see what I post today
Click to expand...

Aaaaand derick hasn't been heard of since. If anyone has any information, please call 800-derick-is-stupid


----------



## skupples




----------



## derickwm

Sorry guys. One of my roommates hung out in the living room - "my studio" - all day and didn't get a chance to take any shiny photos. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## PR-Imagery

U disappoint


----------



## derickwm

@Badwrench did up all my cables 

First he changed the Silverstone ST1500 PCI-E cables go from 8+6 to 8+8 <3










Not particularly fond of this pic, but those'll be straightened up later. Need to get some of those cables combs.










Dat heatshrinkless


















Molex










Position testing, not final layout.










Playing with some tubing



















EK D5 Top










Fans on fans










Yus sir. 8 more still not pictured!










Shout out to @Lutro0 for providing the sleeving material, @Badwrench for sleeving like a boss, and of course Cougar for the sexy fans.


----------



## Badwrench

Looking good buddy







. Thanks for the shout out. I would def. recommend some of those combs for the cables to tame the sheer amount of wires in that psu.


----------



## pepejovi

What does your gf think about all your cougars?


----------



## derickwm

"The more the merrier"


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> "The more the merrier"


Interestingly, that's the same thing she told me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Runs one piece of tubing, calls it an update

I think I could learn from that.
But really, nice score on the cables...they look good.


----------



## derickwm

Probs post an update for every single tube run I do. Do maybe one a week? Then buff the rest of the update with the same pics of Cougars and motherboard blocks as well.


----------



## derickwm

Dat hardware stack doh


----------



## PCModderMike

What's the top one? I can't make it out...


----------



## derickwm

HIS R9-290. Want to buy?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> HIS R9-290. Want to buy?


It's fried, isn't it?


----------



## derickwm

Pretty much everything in that stack is.


----------



## pepejovi

karma.


----------



## PCModderMike

Fried


----------



## derickwm

Jokes.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## skupples




----------



## cpachris

I think Mike's collection of animated gif's is unparalleled in the history of forum posting.


----------



## derickwm

You should see the ones he sends me off of OCN


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You should see the ones he sends me off of OCN
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't give away my secrets


----------



## derickwm

I think the best part of this build is it started with this:



















4 way GTX8800


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh derk


----------



## skupples




----------



## apxcore

so how awesome are those MIPS ICEFORCE blocks? considering getting some myself


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apxcore*
> 
> so how awesome are those MIPS ICEFORCE blocks? considering getting some myself


May be a bit hard to find them brand new.

Actually... I lied... Performance-PC has them in stock.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35087

They have always ranked extremely high on the roundups. They went out of business recently. I think the last series of board blocks they made were for lga1155.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looking good buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the shout out. I would def. recommend some of those combs for the cables to tame the sheer amount of wires in that psu.


They are ugly at best.......do not want.
Cable sewing or SS straps look better by far.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apxcore*
> 
> so how awesome are those MIPS ICEFORCE blocks? considering getting some myself


I reviewed them in the 3930K block roundup. Middle to upper in performance but the lowest in restriction. Generally very nice in terms of quality, though the block makes some fittings look too big and clunky.


----------



## skupples

the best thing about cable Sewing is that you can send them off to your mother(assuming you are lucky enough to have her on this side).


----------



## cpachris

I've got a Mips IceForce CPU block and some Mips ram blocks that are for sale. But I'm not going to mention that in this thread since it's probably a TOS violation. PM me if interested.


----------



## derickwm

Ha, my mother lives over 4000 miles away. I think I sew better than she does anyway.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ha, my mother lives over 4000 miles away. I think I sew better than she does anyway.


I'm jealous! One skill I never picked up.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Derick = ultimate housewife


----------



## derickwm

That's the goal. Who needs to work when the gf wants to be a lawyer?


----------



## skupples

Better thrown some diamonds at her. Aftr that you need to livenstream the reception.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Derick = ultimate housewife


If only I could learn to sew and properly iron clothes (I can, but I'm pretty bad at it). I can cook well, bake well, and clean well--though I can be lazy at times too. I've had a friend offer to pay the rent and give me a room if I cleaned and cooked for him. He's my *heterosexual *life partner, I swear.

Which is also funny cuz I'm 6' 2" and a big guy, while he's average height/a little short and never played a sport in his life.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Better thrown some diamonds at her. Aftr that you need to livenstream the reception.


Please don't allow derick to stream, he'll fry the servers.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> If only I could learn to sew and properly iron clothes (I can, but I'm pretty bad at it). I can cook well, bake well, and clean well--though I can be lazy at times too. I've had a friend offer to pay the rent and give me a room if I cleaned and cooked for him. He's my *heterosexual *life partner, I swear.
> 
> Which is also funny cuz *I'm 6' 2" and a big guy*, while he's average height/a little short and never played a sport in his life.


Da bear!


----------



## NE0XY

Love the Cougar fans, I have the blue ones myself. Not many people use them for some reason.


----------



## HRawesome

So no updates in over a month?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> So no updates in over a month?


Some would say it hasn't had updates in the last year.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> So no updates in over a month?


Still waiting for a box to come in :/


----------



## skupples




----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


----------



## skupples

Unbox Therapy>Anything Linus (who wears socks w/ sandals) has ever done in his entire life.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbox Therapy>Anything Linus (who wears socks w/ sandals) has ever done in his entire life.


Linustechtips "reviews"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Linustechtips "reviews"


Linus Teechtips "cleans TIM off of CPU w/ toilet paper while wearing socks w/ sandals"


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbox Therapy>Anything Linus (who wears socks w/ sandals) has ever done in his entire life.


idk, ubt sucks pretty badly too. It's 99% console and peripheral focused.

At least linus reviews lamps


----------



## pepejovi

Yeah guys, because this is relevant to this thread.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah guys, because this is relevant to this thread.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah guys, because this is relevant to this thread.


Because everything in this thread is relevant.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah guys, because this is relevant to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Because everything in this thread is relevant.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah guys, because this is relevant to this thread.


Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Anyone else think derbear should be a YouTube personality? That one guy 3 mice video he made was pretty hawt. I wanna see a part 2 with gerbils.


----------



## Jeppzer

Lies.


----------



## pepejovi

Thread is meh


----------



## Sunreeper

Ohh man this is still a thing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Ohh man this is still a thing?


Check back in 2020.


----------



## pepejovi




----------



## Paradigm84

I see UFC Australia is going well.


----------



## King4x4

Why these builds are never done!?


----------



## ledzepp3

Updates?


----------



## Gualichu04

I would like some updates also, please.


----------



## derickwm

Busy... package never came in. Check back in September.


----------



## pepejovi

k


----------



## Sunreeper

I'm going to graduate from university by the time this build is finished


----------



## derickwm

Me too.


----------



## deafboy

Computer on West Coast...goes to Europe.
Computer on West Coast...hanging out on East Coast.
Computer on East Coast...leaves to West Coast

Since the start of this build:
Left School
Worked and lived in California.
Built a PC.
Went back to school.
Graduated.
Got a job, moved.
Back to school.
Got another job, moved again.
Numerous build upgrades.
Planning next build with next gen parts.

At this rate I'll retire before this build is done.


----------



## ledzepp3

All joking aside, this blows dude :/ best of luck getting it all sorted out, this build is legendary in my mind plus I've gotten a lot out of it, so expect me to stick around









-Zepp


----------



## Pheozero

I might actually have a good paying job by then


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, isn't the whole point of this project to be never finished?


----------



## stren

What every SR2 build needs is the ultimate in matching generation graphics cards from evga:


----------



## skupples

Hexa-SLI with single slot I/O & Driver hax?!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Whoa whoa whoa.... what happened to the 750 Ti's?


----------



## derickwm

Oops


----------



## pepejovi

wot


----------



## Quarazhi

Dude you are truly never Tilfreds, that's satisfied in Danish


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Tevreden = satisfied in Dutch


----------



## skupples




----------



## pepejovi

@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm
@derickwm

UPDATES=?!=!=!


----------



## Quarazhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> @derickwm
> 
> UPDATES=?!=!=!


----------



## stren




----------



## Quarazhi

When I saw (Last post by: Stren) I knew it was gonna be good XD


----------



## pepejovi

Who has the rig now?


----------



## derickwm

The gf's parents.


----------



## MiiX

Next person to have the rig is Santa?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Last person to have the rig, not derick


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The gf's parents.


They must be taxing it terribly, what with their looking up weather and using facebook on it?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

Making great use out of that d7000 I see...


----------



## derickwm

That was a Nexus 4 special


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

You think you have enough fittings?


----------



## VSG

Seeing how it was a Nexus 4 special and I love the phone myself, I will give him a pass on that. At least he took the time to arrange them all in there- you should have seen the pile o' fittings picture he sent me earlier today


----------



## derickwm




----------



## szeged

its like someone took a high quality picture then put a filter on the lens it to make it look bad. And by filter i mean coffee filter.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Det low light performance, or lack there of


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Who has the rig now?


Derick man, you should totally send the rig to everybody in this thread. We each get to keep it for ~ 1 month and then whoever has it passes it onto the next person. Maybe you could get a chance of having it too


----------



## derickwm




----------



## PCModderMike

Dem fittings...oh hey there.


----------



## pepejovi

I suppose that's progress of some sort..


----------



## VSG

Progress in taking slightly better pictures, that is.


----------



## pepejovi

If that.

Also, what's with the ER watermark?


----------



## VSG

He and Stren write for Xtremerigs.net

Inb4 "EK bias from reviewer" accusations.


----------



## PCModderMike

Send me some of them fittings, I'll take some pics for ya...even let ya watermark them with your special ER.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That first pic was actually the best out of the bunch, if not for that watermark


----------



## VSG

It's one of the least obtrusive watermarks out there, so I don't mind it. I don't even bother putting one of any of my pics here because OCN ToS (pretty much every forum) pretty much gives all rights to Admin anyway


----------



## Sunreeper

So the website is Xtremerigs but the watermark is ER


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The E is silent... o wait.

So watermarking is against ToS?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The E is silent... o wait.
> 
> So watermarking is against ToS?


----------



## VSG

I demand posts 5950 to 6000 be only through GIFs.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He and Stren write for Xtremerigs.net
> 
> Inb4 "EK bias from reviewer" accusations.


Correction - Stren writes for ER, Derick thinks about writing for ER but never writes anything







Besides which because of EK hes' not allowed to be involved in the water cooling review work. Plus he's too busy moving around the world and breaking hardware and sending hardware to people to store for him.









Oh and the e is optional, the site is hosted with an x, but the other domain names forward to the site.


----------



## VSG

He does spam the ER Facebook, Twitter and main website with terrible photos though.


----------



## derickwm

Made some progress today. I'm actually on track to finish at the end of the month. I'm sure that won't happen though


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Made some progress today. *I'm actually on track to finish at the end of the month*. I'm sure that won't happen though


Sign of the apocalypse


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He and Stren write for Xtremerigs.net
> 
> Inb4 "EK bias from reviewer" accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction - Stren writes for ER, Derick thinks about writing for ER but never writes anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides which because of EK hes' not allowed to be involved in the water cooling review work. Plus he's too busy moving around the world and breaking hardware and sending hardware to people to store for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the e is optional, the site is hosted with an x, but the other domain names forward to the site.
Click to expand...

Never heard of a silent e before, but there we go.


----------



## derickwm

Such modding. Many holes coming.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Such modding. Many holes coming.


With my trained eye i can tell that those are drilly things that make holeys.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Such modding. Many holes coming.


Hopefully in the case only.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

No, they're also for making new buttholes.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Moar orifices moar fun


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm

Small update. Got the drill step bit in today. Finished up the holes for the silly rad that Mike sent me 

Didn't turn out terrible, got to work on my accuracy for those bulk head holes coming soon.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## deafboy

Exciting!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Such modding. Many holes coming.


----------



## pepejovi

Update? BLASPHEMY


----------



## Flamso

Thanks, Sunreeper. I needed som tears. That show is just the most wonderful anime ever.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Such modding. Many holes coming.


y u no metric?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Thanks, Sunreeper. I needed som tears. That show is just the most wonderful anime ever.


+1!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Thanks, Sunreeper. I needed som tears. That show is just the most wonderful anime ever.


Yupp, it's actually my favourite anime.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*


That's what she said.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## nategr8ns

wait what, things are being put together?

(looks good derick!)


----------



## stren

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


And then he doesn't post an update for another year


----------



## derickwm

I love me some Anna Kendrick


----------



## hypergon

so many people for acrylic...
love the black of the norprene, much contrast to fittings


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Why'd you end up using the SR-2 and not one of the newer dual socket boards?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Newer Xeons are no fun


----------



## PCModderMike

SR-2....fun


----------



## PR-Imagery

Those poor poor SR-2s


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Why'd you end up using the SR-2 and not one of the newer dual socket boards?


Frankly, its size. I love the Asus Z9, such a sexy little board, but it looked super awkward in the STH10 HPTX form. SR-X sucked. So SR-2 till I'm done with this.

Oh and OC'ing is fun I guess.


----------



## legitlegit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


That's it for this year! Come back next year to see more update/s!


----------



## derickwm

Who are you? Do you even lift?


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## stren




----------



## PCModderMike

#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN #FourLoko



Oops, went off the deep end there....it's just, well, it's Anna Kendrick.


----------



## derickwm

This thread is now about Anna Kendrick gifs.


----------



## pepejovi

Aaaand the updates are over, come back sometime 2015.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

So ASUS makes a neat and tidy board and you sit there and say, "no thanks." Goofball.

Should I know who Anna Kendrick is?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Actually, Derick had two Z9 boards. First time he snagged the board I was going to buy, second time he snagged the chips I was going to buy along with the board. Both times he sold it within a couple of months just because he grew tired of it


----------



## MasterFire

I know I'd rather have SR-2 with accompanied chips, more overclocking to be had.

(unless the Z9/SR-X allow for chips that can actually overclock that I wasn't aware of)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, all you can really do is bClk OC'ing (10-15% on Ivy, 4-6% on Sandy).


----------



## derickwm

Love you BladeMaster


----------



## deafboy

You have 45 days.


----------



## derickwm

My birthday is in 45 days


----------



## deafboy

youunderstandme....thatwasthejoke....greatbirthdaypresenttoyourself...getthiscrapwrappedupalready


----------



## derickwm

ohai


----------



## deafboy

Get on it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> So ASUS makes a neat and tidy board and you sit there and say, "no thanks." Goofball.
> 
> Should I know who Anna Kendrick is?


----------



## Paradigm84

Glad to see Derick's keeping up the sterling work.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Glad to see Derick's keeping up the sterling work.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Glad to see Derick's keeping up the sterling work.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You have 45 days.


No can do, he'll be showing off in swimtrunks with me by then.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> No can do, he'll be showing off in swimtrunks with me by then.


wait jeppzer is still alive


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> wait jeppzer is still alive


AND STREN! OOOOH!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> wait jeppzer is still alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND STREN! OOOOH!
Click to expand...

AND DERICK :WUBSMILEY


----------



## dmanstasiu

ALive?

Who?

What is this computer stuff you're doing


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> wait jeppzer is still alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND STREN! OOOOH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND DERICK :WUBSMILEY
Click to expand...

Too desperate. I like stren now.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

What is neoprene...?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> What is neoprene...?


The stuff wetsuits are made out of.


----------



## Jeppzer

sexy wetsuits.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> sexy wetsuits.


Depends on who is wearing said wetsuit.


----------



## derickwm

Alright... let's finish this.


----------



## Flamso

Wow. That's old school. Nice!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 580 Classy old skool







?

Those power connectors though


----------



## VSG

Time to open up that "package" I sent then, Derick?


----------



## pepejovi

What is this, 2012?


----------



## derickwm

Yes


----------



## derickwm

Small update of about 5 minutes of work... way too much for one day. Those EVGA stickers were on the bridge by default, not really sure how I feel about them right now. Enjoy the quality photos.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Small update of about 5 minutes of work... way too much for one day. Those EVGA stickers were on the bridge by default, not really sure how I feel about them right now. Enjoy the quality photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmanstasiu

ehhhh


----------



## VSG

One of the best looking soft tubing routes out there, who said hardline is a must for aesthetics!


----------



## pepejovi

Those stickers need to come off.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I liked the 7x 750's better.


----------



## Paradigm84

Needs more GTX 295.


----------



## Jeppzer

I can't believe the 980 exists.


----------



## Flamso

Aw jiss. I'm so happy I voted for neoprene, it looks awesome!


----------



## derickwm

Moar updates




























Just one thing at a time... wouldn't want to work too hard.


----------



## VSG

That's a close installation, a bit more to the left maybe?

Perhaps?

Please?


----------



## derickwm

Ha. Ha


----------



## szeged

almost done in time for Halloween, are you going to carve the case or just leave it like it is, personally i think it would look good with some candles inside it.


----------



## VSG

Why not go the whole way and make pumpkin shrouds for the pumps? Because you know.. pumps.. pumpkins.. no? Too much?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why not go the whole way and make pumpkin shrouds for the pumps? Because you know.. pumps.. pumpkins.. no? Too much?




my face when i read your post.


----------



## VSG

I'll take that as a compliment because I am shameless.


----------



## derickwm

Worked a bit more on the tubing runs between rads. At this point all I have left really is the pedestal to come back from Slovenia and some minor sleeving then I'll be golden.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Absolutely stunning Derick!


----------



## deafboy

Ugh... I need a camera.


----------



## Hukkel

You cannot go wrong with orange, you just cannot


----------



## VSG

Thought about doing something to all that EVGA branding in there?


----------



## taowulf

I hate branding more and more every day.


----------



## cpachris

That motherboard is huge! Much jealousy resides here.....


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I hate branding more and more every day.


This


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I hate branding more and more every day.


I can probably feed an entire village with the amount of EK badges I have now.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Worked a bit more on the tubing runs between rads. At this point all I have left really is the pedestal to come back from Slovenia and some minor sleeving then I'll be golden.


Can't wait for that update.... in 12 months


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Absolutely stunning Derick!


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You cannot go wrong with orange, you just cannot


Amen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That motherboard is huge! Much jealousy resides here.....


Hehe the hardest part about ever selling the SR-2 is knowing how much empty space I'll have in the STH10 if I do 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I hate branding more and more every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably feed an entire village with the amount of EK badges I have now.
Click to expand...

Hehe yeah the EVGA stickers are probably coming off.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That motherboard is huge! Much jealousy resides here.....


[insert if you know what I mean joke]


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, was that an update?


----------



## derickwm

Wooo update! I'm almost done!

Drilled a pair of 35mm holes today. Case Labs offers the black accessory on the left but I wasn't a big fan of it as I love the oranges ones they sent me with the case. So I drilled the same diameter holes in the oranges plates and used the rubber gasket that came with the black ones 



















@Lutro0 this is some sexy sleeve man. Thanks @Badwrench for sleeving!  this build will get done thanks to you two!










Dealing with 12x 8 and 6 pin cables for the GPUs... fun.










(Zip tie is temp)










Need to get some cable combs!










CPU0










EK Fitting










CPU1 - still needds some more work










Overall status:


----------



## Pheozero

Could have used a hint of orange in the sleeving, but it's good enough.


----------



## VSG

Good job with the PCI-E cable routing.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks! It was really relieving... before drilling those holes, it didn't look that great


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looking good!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good job with the PCI-E cable routing.


I agree. That is a ton of cables in one place. Looks good buddy.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @Lutro0
> this is some sexy sleeve man. Thanks @Badwrench
> for sleeving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this build will get done thanks to you two!


I'll make an reservation on this now in order to be the first to do a Nelson and HA-HA when you don't.


----------



## nismoskyline

this is looking very good!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @Lutro0
> this is some sexy sleeve man. Thanks @Badwrench
> for sleeving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this build will get done thanks to you two!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make an reservation on this now in order to be the first to do a Nelson and HA-HA when you don't.
Click to expand...

I was honestly surprised when I saw he had actually done something, not just taken new pictures.


----------



## derickwm

Minor update. Installed a pair of 4TB drives and the 512GB SSD.


----------



## VSG

Lots of storage of.. umm.. recreational activity.


----------



## pepejovi

Raid 1?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Raid 1?


Yes, actually.


----------



## niklot1981

Fantastic natural colors ...


----------



## pepejovi

Ain't nuttin natural 'bout bright orange.


----------



## MasterFire




----------



## Jeppzer

Orange you glad it's an update?


----------



## derickwm

Drilled some more holes... the last holes even!





































I'm going to be done soon. Just think on that for a while.


----------



## PCModderMike

Is this real life? Done? Soon??


----------



## VSG

"Almost"


----------



## derickwm

A crappy overall shot of the main chamber... this thing is so close.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Inb4 third destroyed SR2.


----------



## pepejovi

Have you turned it on yet? SR2 go boom


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Have you turned it on yet? SR2 go boom


It'll go supernova


----------



## ledzepp3

"Updates"


----------



## Sunreeper

It's not even finished yet and he's already planning to sell it...


----------



## stren

is it time?


----------



## derickwm

Got 3 big boxes from the motherland today 










First box had... Case Labs parts?!










Second box had... T-SHIRTS?!










Try to contain your excitement...










Jk there was other stuff too










But actually...only this is for Aldri










In fact not even all of this...

But what is in the box number 3 you ask?










PERHAPS ANOTHER BOX?










WAT IS DIS










:NINJA:


----------



## The Colonel

Wow!

I want to see all!









Gelid CG Extreme is the best


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

It's purty


----------



## VSG

Hey if 50 were made then I definitely am going to demand 1 of you know what.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got 3 big boxes from the motherland today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First box had... Case Labs parts?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second box had... T-SHIRTS?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to contain your excitement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Jk there was other stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But actually...only this is for Aldri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact not even all of this...
> 
> But what is in the box number 3 you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERHAPS ANOTHER BOX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAT IS DIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :NINJA:


Claimed.


----------



## stren

50 is such a strange number. Not enough for a economy of scale, but quite large for a prototype run. Also who got number one?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Not 1/50? I'm not impressed.


----------



## stren

Now that you have advanced modding skills I think you've gone and got a limited edition dremel.


----------



## zosothepage

Is the 04/50 a caselabs product and btw beautiful build dude


----------



## pepejovi

It's a personal pleasure machine.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's a personal pleasure machine.


Was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's a personal pleasure machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking the exact same thing
Click to expand...

Was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's a personal pleasure machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking the exact same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking the same exact thing.
Click to expand...

Was using the exact same thing.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It's a personal pleasure machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking the exact same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking the same exact thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was using the exact same thing.
Click to expand...

Was using the same exact thing.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Was using the same exact thing.


Was wanting the same thing.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Was using the same exact thing.


Derick was using Jeppz while using a personal pleasure machine.

SIGN ME UP


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Was using the same exact thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Derick was using Jeppz while using a personal pleasure machine.
> 
> SIGN ME UP
Click to expand...

Sorry this is my own personal house of pleasure. Even if we share avatars, I will not share Jeppz.


----------



## Jeppzer

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## pepejovi

Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


don't judge bro


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge bro
Click to expand...

You wanna fight?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna fight?
Click to expand...

I'll fight you


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna fight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll fight you
Click to expand...

By fight do you mean maul him in the face?


----------



## taowulf

There is only one choice....a slapfight.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna fight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll fight you " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wubsmiley.gif" style="border-bottom-width:0px;border-left-width:0px;border-right-width:0px;border-top-width:0px;">
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to hurt a canadian


----------



## King4x4

I will gladly sponsor Stren and Derick Slapfight by donating all earnings of the spectacles cash flow into Dericks next build... Just I spend most of it on buying stern a new swimming pool.


----------



## deafboy

Up


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This 'z' log 'z' needs 'z' more 'z' updates 'z'.


----------



## derickwm

Leak testing/bleeding the loop :ninja:


----------



## VSG

Derick: Have you seen Apocalypto? If not, you should. There's a character nicknamed "Almost" that you will identify with


----------



## PR-Imagery

I highly recommend that as well.


----------



## PCModderMike

loop?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> loop?


Lol, stunning gif Mike


----------



## King4x4

It's been a week leak testing... Bet it passed the leak test by now!


----------



## Quarazhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> It's been a week leak testing... Bet it passed the leak test by now!


Well either that or.. One of the hoses burst and the liquid simply drowned him..


----------



## deafboy

He has under 12 days or we are going to be in for another long wait...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> He has under 12 days or we are going to be in for another long wait...


Long^2 wait...


----------



## derickwm

Build is done, just waiting on one final piece to come in the mail for final photos


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How can it be that Aldri is actually completed







?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Build is done


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Build is done, just waiting on one final piece to come in the mail for final photos


Another SR2 because you broke the other one? What number is this? 4?


----------



## stren




----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## stren




----------



## stren

don't double dip...










unless you're stren...


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## stren




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## pepejovi




----------



## stren

Yeah why was pepe deleted again?


----------



## pepejovi

Racism.


----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm

It's alive!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive!


This picture is a lie. There is no earthly way this rig has been completed. No way...


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy




----------



## VSG




----------



## King4x4




----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive!


How about connecting that screen to the right computer this time?


----------



## pepejovi

IT'S A HOAX


----------



## Jeppzer

Also, I fixed it to show how it will really look.


----------



## pepejovi

I don't see any smoke coming from the motherboard, re-fix it!


----------



## derickwm

Wow, it's finally done guys. After 2.5 long, long years, it's done. I've basically been working on this rig from the moment I got "heavily" interested in this hobby, it almost feels weird now that's it's done. However, I'm glad that it is done. I've never procrastinated harder than when it came to finishing Aldri. Parts have come from across the world and Aldri has had multiple babysitters&#8230; It started in Arizona, went to California, stayed in Washington for a bit, then from there it went to Maine and then ultimately, Boston. I've had more setbacks and delays than I could have ever imagined having while building a rig. Hardware dying, parts stuck in Slovenia, traveling, working, school&#8230; I've attended 3 different colleges and have had 5 jobs since I started this log&#8230; Hell, I've built probably 4 or 5 rigs between starting and finishing this one. Anyway, I've learned a whole lot from this experience and I'm definitely glad that it's over - and unlike last time I "finished" I'm actually quite satisfied with how it turned out. This rig looks *damn good* in my opinion. I couldn't have done it without the help from my amazing sponsors and of course quite a few individuals on here as well.

@deafboy for babysitting it for like 6 months. He even did some work on it for me&#8230; You've dealt with my crazy for like 3 years now and you're always there helping me still. Even when I do stupid things. Not to mention all the stuff you helped me ship.

@Badwrench for taking the time to sleeve two GIGANTIC PSUs. This build would not have been finished without his assistance. He did an amazing job; not only with the sleeving, but with the custom cables I had asked him to make. He didn't even have the PSU with him to test them, every single cable was spot on though and not a single one was done improperly.

@Donkey1514 for helping a guy out while I was away. Also dealt with my crazy a lot and tested [and shipped the stuff I no longer wanted] all the hardware for functionality while I was away.

@stren for also testing my hardware, taking photos of it, shipping random stuff everywhere and just overall always pushing me to finish it and to follow through with everything.

Of course all my sponsors on here get big props. @Kevin_CL - @Case Labs - @Spotswood - @Luciel - @Lutro0

Death Toll due to Aldri:


(2) EVGA SR-2s
(4) AMD 7970s
(2) Ares I
(2) D5 Pumps
Silverstone STT1500W
Corsair AX1200

There might be more&#8230; I forget.

*List of Water Cooling Gear:*


(2) D5S Koolance Pumps
(2) EK-XTOP D5 Acetal
(2) EK-D5 Cover Kit - Nickel
(2) Alphacool Monsta 480s
Alphacool XT45 480
Alphacool ST30 480
XSPC EX360
XSPC EX240
EKWB PE240
(2) MIPS IceForce 1366
MIPS SR-2 Chipset + VRM
(2) MIPS RAM Freezer 5
EKWB X3 250 Reservoir
EK-Tube ZMT 3/8" 5/8"
(40) EK-CSQ Compression Fittings
EK-PSC 90s & EK-PSC 45s
(24) Cougar CFD120 Red LED Fans
(26) Cougar Vortex HDB Fans

PS: The loudest components in this build are the fans in the PSUs :3 all 50 Cougars are silent on the FC10















































































































































































































































































That's it guys... Aldri Fornøyd is done!


----------



## szeged

ITS ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## VSG

Amazing update!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This isn't done. You clearly spent the last few weeks 3D modeling it instead.

Amazing job. One of the first builds I subscribed to after joining OCN, nice to see it finished.


----------



## deafboy

Congratulations!

And thanks for the kind recognition, lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Looks damn good, honestly.

It's still not halloween themed though.


----------



## akira749

Awesome result Derick!!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Looks damn good, honestly.
> 
> It's still not halloween themed though.


A compliment from Pepe? Now that's a sign of the apocalypse, forget the finishing of this build.


----------



## Spotswood




----------



## derickwm

Thanks Rich  been quite the adventure!


----------



## Jim-CL

Congrats Derick! Awesome work!!














So glad we could be a part of this.







Just had to share it with the world on our FB page


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow, first stren finishes, and now you. It's like an end to an OCN era.


Awesome build all around and congrats on finally pulling through.


----------



## King4x4

Congrats derick!

Now start a new one! It's an itch we can never satisfy... we might put some cold water on it... but it never dies!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Really nice rig, those GTX 580 Classifieds is looking so good.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Looks damn good, honestly.
> 
> It's still not halloween themed though.
> 
> 
> 
> A compliment from Pepe? Now that's a sign of the apocalypse, forget the finishing of this build.
Click to expand...

I've gone soft


----------



## Jeppzer

OH! OOOH! OOOOOOOOOH!

This is the end of an era! The never enough has been enoughed! I don't know what to expect now. Flying pigs? Extra terrestrials at the mall? Winning the lottery?

Amazing job buddy.


----------



## stren

<3


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Congrats Derick! Awesome work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad we could be a part of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share it with the world on our FB page


Thanks Jim, for everything! Glad it all pulled together finally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow, first stren finishes, and now you. It's like an end to an OCN era.
> 
> 
> Awesome build all around and congrats on finally pulling through.


<3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Congrats derick!
> 
> Now start a new one! It's an itch we can never satisfy... we might put some cold water on it... but it never dies!


Ugh I know... Tell me about it. This is a ridiculous hobby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Really nice rig, those GTX 580 Classifieds is looking so good.


They're beasts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> OH! OOOH! OOOOOOOOOH!
> 
> This is the end of an era! The never enough has been enoughed! I don't know what to expect now. Flying pigs? Extra terrestrials at the mall? Winning the lottery?
> 
> Amazing job buddy.


Haha thanks man <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> <3


<3 <3


----------



## Pheozero

I literally refuse to believe that you and Stren actually managed to finish your builds. The fact that Aldri isn't a puddle of melted PC parts on the floor worries me.










J/K, I'm actually glad to see it completed. This was probably the second build log I started following when I first joined OCN.


----------



## MunneY

Just gonna re-use this..


----------



## derickwm

Hehe


----------



## Badwrench

Congratulations on the completion of your build. This thing is stunning and I love those Classifieds all stacked up and on water.


----------



## King4x4

Now switch to a M1 case build like what I am doing now


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow, first stren finishes, and now you. It's like an end to an OCN era.
> 
> 
> Awesome build all around and congrats on finally pulling through.


Yes. That Wilfred gif is so perfect.

Epic build. It looks fantastic! I want to make sweet sweet love to those MIPS blocks. If there's anything at all that I would change then it's the fans. They should be the other way. Other than that it looks AMAAAAZIIIIHIIING!

You finally got "fornøyd".


----------



## Donkey1514

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's finally done guys. After 2.5 long, long years, it's done. I've basically been working on this rig from the moment I got "heavily" interested in this hobby, it almost feels weird now that's it's done. However, I'm glad that it is done. I've never procrastinated harder than when it came to finishing Aldri. Parts have come from across the world and Aldri has had multiple babysitters&#8230; It started in Arizona, went to California, stayed in Washington for a bit, then from there it went to Maine and then ultimately, Boston. I've had more setbacks and delays than I could have ever imagined having while building a rig. Hardware dying, parts stuck in Slovenia, traveling, working, school&#8230; I've attended 3 different colleges and have had 5 jobs since I started this log&#8230; Hell, I've built probably 4 or 5 rigs between starting and finishing this one. Anyway, I've learned a whole lot from this experience and I'm definitely glad that it's over - and unlike last time I "finished" I'm actually quite satisfied with how it turned out. This rig looks *damn good* in my opinion. I couldn't have done it without the help from my amazing sponsors and of course quite a few individuals on here as well.
> 
> @deafboy
> for babysitting it for like 6 months. He even did some work on it for me&#8230; You've dealt with my crazy for like 3 years now and you're always there helping me still. Even when I do stupid things. Not to mention all the stuff you helped me ship.
> 
> @Badwrench
> for taking the time to sleeve two GIGANTIC PSUs. This build would not have been finished without his assistance. He did an amazing job; not only with the sleeving, but with the custom cables I had asked him to make. He didn't even have the PSU with him to test them, every single cable was spot on though and not a single one was done improperly.
> 
> @Donkey1514
> for helping a guy out while I was away. Also dealt with my crazy a lot and tested [and shipped the stuff I no longer wanted] all the hardware for functionality while I was away.
> 
> @stren
> for also testing my hardware, taking photos of it, shipping random stuff everywhere and just overall always pushing me to finish it and to follow through with everything.
> 
> Of course all my sponsors on here get big props. @Kevin_CL
> - @Case Labs
> - @Spotswood
> - @Luciel
> - @Lutro0
> 
> Death Toll due to Aldri:
> 
> (2) EVGA SR-2s
> (4) AMD 7970s
> (2) Ares I
> (2) D5 Pumps
> Silverstone STT1500W
> Corsair AX1200
> There might be more&#8230; I forget.
> 
> *List of Water Cooling Gear:*
> 
> (2) D5S Koolance Pumps
> (2) EK-XTOP D5 Acetal
> (2) EK-D5 Cover Kit - Nickel
> (2) Alphacool Monsta 480s
> Alphacool XT45 480
> Alphacool ST30 480
> XSPC EX360
> XSPC EX240
> EKWB PE240
> (2) MIPS IceForce 1366
> MIPS SR-2 Chipset + VRM
> (2) MIPS RAM Freezer 5
> EKWB X3 250 Reservoir
> EK-Tube ZMT 3/8" 5/8"
> (40) EK-CSQ Compression Fittings
> EK-PSC 90s & EK-PSC 45s
> (24) Cougar CFD120 Red LED Fans
> (26) Cougar Vortex HDB Fans
> PS: The loudest components in this build are the fans in the PSUs :3 all 50 Cougars are silent on the FC10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it guys... Aldri Fornøyd is done!


----------



## stren

Dem classies, dat sr2, dat lens flare and dat 4K screen


----------



## derickwm

And time for the next project...


----------



## stren

so if the 580s got done in 2014, when will these 780s be ready?


----------



## akira749

Awesome result Derick!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And time for the next project...


----------



## pepejovi

Well then. New build log or?


----------



## stren




----------



## King4x4

DO AN ITX BUILD!

Do it like a champ.... Big Mofo Case.... Then a mini-Mofo case... Do both types of extreme!


----------



## derickwm

The next build is actually an ITX case


----------



## King4x4

but but... itx case with two 780s dual slot? What blasphemy is this?!


----------



## derickwm

Well... I guess now would be a good time to say that there are several next projects :/ never ending.



Spoiler: ITX Spoilers


----------



## ledzepp3

Oh, how I envy you.


----------



## pepejovi

I wish i could find an ITX board... I want to downsize... :/


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well... I guess now would be a good time to say that there are several next projects :/ never ending.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ITX Spoilers


Love that case and wish it was released at this point... Next years build I guess.

Need something to put it on top of the Hydra 2 and just lol at the sheer size differences.


----------



## pepejovi

What's the case called again?


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What's the case called again?


It's a beauty of a case:
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/11/11/exclusive-ek-water-blocks-new-itx-case/


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What's the case called again?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beauty of a case:
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/11/11/exclusive-ek-water-blocks-new-itx-case/
Click to expand...

Artsy stuff is cool and all, but I still don't know how it's laid out









Who took those pictures, derick?


----------



## dmanstasiu

You know, we need to rethink this orange and black combo ...

Derick I think you need to restart


----------



## skupples

But Orange is the new black, so using both colors means he's actually only using orange, thus the whole case is orange you simply perceive that other shade of orange as black.


----------



## Jeppzer

waiting for updates like


----------



## pepejovi

Updateeeeeeeees


----------



## Paradigm84

No, this isn't allowed to be complete, time to attack the motherboard with a wrench, that'll keep you busy.


----------



## skupples

I've been witness to people crying over this being finished.


----------

